# Mobster's UK Muscle Log



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Apparently the weather prevents some people getting about. Here in Gloucester it has snowed but nothing like what I am seeing on TV.

Anyway, I gave the old one hand lift a go over doing one hand deadlifts (for the up-coming British). As can be seen I could have done with something thicker to stand on to make me get my hips down low. The balance, naturally, is a darn site easier than a Olympic bar which is my reason for doing it as a means of building the power without the damage a hook grip gives ya. It still made the skin sore but no tears.

One hand lifts

60-kilos x 3 reps @, 120-kilos x 3 reps @, 180-kilos x 1 rep @, 220-kilos x 1 rep @, stood on 15-kilo plates (35mm or so) and did 180-kilos x 1 rep @, doubled the plates for more height so now 70mm and did 1 rep @ and 2 reps @.

I'll alternate this and one hand deadlifts. I'll also use our 4-inch and 6-inch wooden blocks as mentioned above for proper depth.

NB: for whatever reason had some nice local protein sales this weekend. Sweet.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

what's a one hand lift?

where do you train in gloucester?


----------



## leeston

mate, any pics or video footage of this lift anywhere?


----------



## SD

Did you do some youtubes of these Steve? would be interested to see them.

SD


----------



## SteveGardener

There are some on youtube including my world record lift of 330-kilos. But the competition style allows you to lock the hand against the thigh so more of a 'one hand hip and thigh'. Today's was with the hand well away from the body.

As I say working a one hand barbell deadlift but without worrying about getting the bar balanced.

I train either in Gymnation in Alfred Street (where I was this morning) or in my gym in our supplement warehouse in Hopewell Street (opp my house he he). We do a lot of strongman training there (Laurence Shahlaei and others train there for BSM and WSM). Indeed we should be getting some power stairs there soon.

A pic of part of the gym:


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday pm*

Note to self, talking post training is ok. Chewing Si's ear off... for hours is not! I can't believe the time having just got back. Nice but much later than I thought.

Plate Wrist Curl

Weights quoted are plates only and do not include set up weight as well.

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 reps @, 7.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 10-kilos x 3 reps @, 12.5-kilos x 3 reps @

L/H: another 12.5-kilos x 3 reps, 13.75-kilos x 3 reps, 15-kilos x 3 r/pause reps

R/H: 15-kilo (plate) x 3 reps, 15-kilo and medium weight loading pin (1.9-kilos) x 2 iffy as hell reps, changed to lighter pin (1.6) so 15-kilos plus pin x 3 r/pause reps 

Formulator reverse wrist curl

2.75-kilos loaded x 10 reps, 5.5-kilos x 6 reps, 8.25-kilos x 6 reps, and a tough 8.75-kilos x 6 reps

NB: not super setted this time unlike last two times.

NBB 4 UKM: I can link to photos and or videos of the exercises and equip if need be.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Trained after errands (always Tues) with H, Lozza and Ant.

Seated BB press

(changed from log to see where I am at)

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/setted on heavy set with

EZ curls

still getting a tweak in the right elbow if I don't fully turn my right hand inwards

bar + 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 42.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

s/setted on heavy sets with

TPD

30-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 82.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps (85 next time)

2HP

Would have normally done this another time but Loz (Laurence Shahlaei, name dropping slag ain't I? LOL, was up for some so)

towel over

set up (21.7-kilos) plus 30-kilos x 3 easy reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 0 reps, took towel off and did plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 84.5 (106.2 total) x 4 x 1 and 2 missed reps. Skin at base of thumbs still sore so last few attempts were with small squares of tissue on minor tears.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday pm*

Torsion Grippers

usual warmups

L/H: CoC 3 x 1 rep, BE x VN, VVN, VVN dropped down to CoC 3 x 8 x 1 reps all solid.

R/H: CoC 3 x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, E4 x 1 rep, 4.01 rated 4 x VN, VN, dropped back to E4 x 1 rep, dropped down to BBSE x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Well this is a different journal.


----------



## SteveGardener

The occasional normal stuff gets dropped in. Today was legs but, as per, there has be something else in there too:

*Wednesday*

Leg Press

0-kilos x 10 reps a leg, then 0-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 80-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 30 reps, 200-kilos x 40 reps (ouch!!).

I've changed from 750-kilos for reps to a high volume, massive pumping style for a few weeks. Really had me wanting to lay down after.

One hand lift set up / test for height

90-kilos easy. See photo. I might take the height up a little.










Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 5+1+1 rep


----------



## SteveGardener

SOUTHMAN said:


> what's a one hand lift?
> 
> where do you train in gloucester?





leeston said:


> mate, any pics or video footage of this lift anywhere?





SD said:


> Did you do some youtubes of these Steve? would be interested to see them.
> 
> SD


See today's photo.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday am*

Too busy talking a possible new guy into training with us so session took longer than it should... but was still ok.

Gymnation

Chest/Back

Pec Dec

25 x 12 reps, 35 x 10 reps, stack x 2 x 8 reps

s/setted with

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 22.5-kilos x 6 reps

My gym

Low row

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday PM*

No sign of DHL 

Vulcan Gripper

Paul's machine

Usual warm ups

L/H: L13 x 1 (mis-load as it was meant to be 12), L14 x VVN, 1, VVN, 1, 1, L15 x VVN, 1, VVN, 1 VN was done.

R/H: L14 x 1, L16 x 1, L17 x 1, 1, 1, L18 x miss, 1, 1, VN, 1, L19 x VN, VN done.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

That is a hard core gym.


----------



## SteveGardener

That's the idea. Some of the lads have warmed up today by clearing the ice of our yard so they can do farmers walk.

*Saturday*

Plate wrist curl

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 reps @, 7.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 10-kilos x 3 reps @

L/H: 11.25-kilos x 3 rep, 12.5-kilos x 3 reps, 13.75-kilos x 3 reps, 15-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (on set up)

R/H: failed 2-3 times using 15-kilo plate (!) so 15-kilo (on set up) 3 x 3 reps

Formulator

2.75-kilos x 10 reps, 5.5-kilos x 10 reps, 8.25-kilos x 6 reps, 8.5-kilos x 6, 6, 8 reps (mad hard and got a nasty pump)

Baby Inch for time

L/H: 50-seconds

R/H: 60-seconds

Nice pump!


----------



## GHS

Its refreshing to see this kind of journal being kept. Brings another angle to the forum which can only be a good thing Very interesting mate, I shall keep an eye on this.

Good to have you here. Keep it up.

GHS


----------



## SteveGardener

Here's one as per my comment above. We had some lads down today from Devon (or up cos it's down ha ha) and between us we cleared a path through the snow outside with brooms, shovels and some salt so they could do heavy farmers walks.


----------



## SteveGardener

GHS said:


> Its refreshing to see this kind of journal being kept. Brings another angle to the forum which can only be a good thing Very interesting mate, I shall keep an eye on this.
> 
> Good to have you here. Keep it up.
> 
> GHS


Cheers. It was packed out as it was. One of the regulars was injured (who isn't!!) but came to chew the fat with da boyz as it were and another brought a buddy with them. Having had them all go at 3pm 'ish, another has just arrived for a late one.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

One hand lift

The idea behind this is working my strength 'in the hole' for the one hand deadlift in the upcoming British Championships. I'll be alternating it with the actual lift (need to toughen up the thumb for the hook grip and work on technique).

Photo of set up/part of the gym:









B/H: 40-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 1 rep, 170-kilos x 1 rep, 190-kilos x 1 rep and 200-kilos x fail (only tried right hand and stopped because I thought I might hurt myself or 'touch cloth' ahem).


----------



## 3752

Steve did you used to post on Mick Harts Board?


----------



## SteveGardener

Used to? Paul I still do, indeed I'm a mod there (yep he has mods now).


----------



## 3752

sorry mate i did not know it was you....nice to see you on here mate hope you are in good health....

glad Mick has MODs he does enough as it is....give him my best when you next speak...


----------



## SteveGardener

No worries. Nice to hear from an old mucker.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

So-so training day. Popped into the Health Trainer office for a chat then worked out (orders all packed yesterday).

Tor' Grippers

Could be a tad better.

L/H: CoC 3 x VN, VVN, 1, BBGM x 1 (easy) BBE x N, VVn, VVN, N, VN

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1, 1 easy rep, my 4 x N, N, 4.01 rated 4 x N, VVN.

2HP

set up x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x miss, x 1 rep, plus 82.5-kilos x off floor but not enough, x miss. Stopped.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday pm*

One hand pinch

Using 2 x 15-kilo Alex plates at about 50mm total thickness and with an eye on the US event I might take part in I did the following:

30-kilos (plates only) from floor to block and back 3 reps @ hand.

30-kilos and medium weight pin + 5-kilo disc x 2 reps (negs/two hands up one hand down). This was a little too much too soon so.

L/H: 30-kilos + pin x 3, x 3 and then 3 half off the floor attempts

R/H: 30-kilos + pin + 2.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps, then an additional 1.25-kilos x 3 reps, then another 1.25-kilos (so 30+pin+5) x 1 solid rep and then I wad done.

The target is a pair of slim'ish 45lb plates or 2 x 20-kilo plates.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Vulcan Gripper

Harder than it needed to be 1) cos I was using mine again and 2) my hand were cold the whole time 3) got a little better towards the end.

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @

L/H: L12 x N, L10 x 1, L11 x 1l L12 x 1, L13 x VVN, 1, VVN, VN, dropped back to L12 x VN, VVN, then 5 x 1 reps

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L16 x N, 1, 1, 1, VVN, TNG?, L15 x VN, 1, 1, 1, TNG, 1, TNG

Rotator cuff work


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday pm*

Plate wrist curl

B/H: 5-kilos x 10 reps @, 7.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 10-kilos x 3 reps @,

L/H: 1.6-kilo pin+13.75-kilos x 3 reps, pin+15-kilos x 3 reps, pin+16.25-kilos x 2 x 3 tough reps.

R/H: pin+ 15-kilos x 3 reps, 15-kilo plate x 3 reps (back to where it was) and then 15-kilo plate + 1.6-kilo pin x 3 x 1 hard reps

Formulator

equ x 10 reps, + 2.75-kilos x 8 reps, plus 5.5-kilos x 8 reps, plus 8.25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 9.25-kilos x 5, 5, 4 and an all out but not quite. Scaled at 12.6-kilos total.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday am*

Gymnation this morning. No training tomorrow (probably) cos we have a big ass delivery a-coming (a restock).

Leg Press

40-kilos x 10 reps, 80-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 30 reps, 200-kilos x 50 reps (monster, monster pump during the last set). I'll stay with the volume until mid-late March. Then back to massive weights.

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 8 reps

easier on GN machine

Thick bar d/o hand deadlift (sumo)

70-kilos x 3 reps, 110-kilos x 3 r/p reps

Was dizzy after each rep on this but it was all about getting the ass down and keeping the lower back out of it as per for me.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday PM*

Trained grippers this morning (was a little off) and then this evening, in spite of a busy'ish day went to the other gym (Gymnation) and did the following:

Two hand pinch (70mm thickness - see note)

set up (43.6-kilos) x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos (73.6) x 3 reps, plus 40-kilos (83.6) x 1 rep, plus 50-kilos (93.6) x 1 rep, plus 55-kilos (98.6) x 1 rep and then a PB on this set up and thickness of plus 60-kilos (103.6) x 1 rep, dropped back to 98.6-kilos and did 12 x 1 reps with it (roughed up the skin nicely). I decided to do 70mm as the last few times I've been killing myself too much with my regular width (44mm) etc so a change seemed a good idea. Seemed I was right.

Talking and chatting too much as per and then

2" V-Bar

Using the same 2" 35-inch long bar, but with my hand at the 24-inch height, as part of the set up as above and an Olympic collar (tapped to super tightness) and weighing 16.4-kilos on the gym scales I did the following:

B/Hands - plus 45-kilos x 1 rep @ , plus 60-kilos x 1 rep @, plus 75-kilos x 1 rep @, plus 90-kilos x 1 rep @, plus 105-kilos x 1 rep @ then

L/H: 105-kilos (121.4-kilos / 267.8lbs) x 2 more singles (3 in total)

R/H: 112.5-kilos (128.9-kilos / 283.58lbs) x 3 x 1 reps. NB: This is a lift in the Chad Woodhall challenge event and according to John Beatty's FBBC website the record on there is 289lbs. This is the second time I've done it seriously. Sweet


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Vulcan Gripper

Using mine (hardest of the few I've used)

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L11 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x 1, N, N, VVN, VVN, L12 + 1 thick rubber band x 1, VVVN, VVN, 1, 1 rep (held for time)

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L16 x VVN, L13 (accident) x 1 rep, L16 x VVN, 1, VVN, VVN, L15 + 1 thick rubber band (as above) x VVN, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

Trained Monday pm and 2x yesterday as well.

*Wednesday*

Plate wrist curls

B/H: 5-kilos @ x 3 reps, 7.5-kilos @ x 3 reps, 10-kilos @ x 3 reps,

L/H: 13.75-kilos+set up x 3 reps, 15-kilo+set up 3 x 3 reps

R/H: 15-kilos+set up x 3 reps, 15-kilo plate x 3 reps, 15-kilo plate+pin x 3 x 3 reps

Formulator work

equ x 10 reps, +2.75-kilos x 8 reps, plus 5.5-kilos x 8 reps, plus 8.25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 9.25-kilos x 6, 4, 4, reps (hard)

I was going to do some one hand deadlifts but my back is still sore from last nights workout so maybe tomorrow. I might so torsion grippers later.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday pm*

Torsion grippers

2HP of 90-kilo for reps as per www.titlebash.com challenge

I started with what looks like an identical set up to Rob Framptons (see website video) and both were a little over 90-kilos and bashed out 5 reps in 3 or so seconds and then could not even move it.

Baring in mind I did pinch yesterday I wanted to see if I could do more using one of our 90-kilo disc and caned 4 reps which were all touch-n-go but again could do no more. Robs record is 10 in 60-seconds. I KNOW I can beat this but need to be fresh and ready to rock and roll. Rob looked worn out after his attempt so I know it's not easy.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday am*

Probably wont train this afternoon cos my thumbs are sore from the workout (I also could not find my tape) but the skin needs to toughen up some.

One hand deadlifts hook grip

B/H: 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 100-kilos x 2 reps @, 140-kilos x 1 rep @, 160-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 185-kilos x 1 rep @ (equals Paul Savage's 185 r/h)

R/H: 187.5-kilos x 1 rep

I think I can do more soon but held off for another day.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday am*

Did legs today... was b-r-u-t-a-l.

Leg Press

0-kilos x 10-12 reps per leg warm up, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 80-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 30 reps, 240-kilos x 50 reps... my god this was HARD. 60 next time then up to 7 plates.

Leg Curls

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

On the flip side I had some very helpful good news last night. I'll do what I can with the opportunity.


----------



## Tall

Steve - what would you advise someone do to improve grip strength?


----------



## SteveGardener

I'd say 'train it' as a starting point but if money was offered... LOL I'd find out what their weaknesses and devise a scheme based on bringing up the weaknesses, improving their strengths and so on. You're not that far from me so should consider a visit to our gym one Saturday.

*Saturday am/pm*

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L11 x 1 rep, L12 + band x VVN, 1, 1, 1, 1, VVN, VVVN (7)

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L15 + band x 7 x 1 reps

2HP

Equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 82.5-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 0, 1/2 up, 0 Grrr Cos I wanna beat Rob F's 10 reps with 90 kilos I did 6 reps with a 90-kilo disc in about 30-seconds.

2" V-bar

added a 90-kilo disc x 1 rep @, jumped to 130-kilos (286lbs) x 0 reps, dropped back to 110-kilos x 1 rep @, 120-kilos x 0L and 1 rep R, then L/H: 115-kilos x 4 x 1 reps and R/H: 125-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (down from last week grrr).

Later back to (with Loz)

2HP again

set-up + 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1,1,1,1,1+fail (Loz having done 2 reps).

I was on the verge of the skin going so stopped here but was made up by the simple fact of training it 2x in a day and still being coolio


----------



## ba baracuss

SteveGardener said:


> You're not that far from me so should consider a visit to our gym one Saturday.


I think Tall's fooled you by using Scott's avatar mate 

Could you possibly pop round to the rugby ground and show them how to 'get a grip' by any chance? :cursing:


----------



## SteveGardener

I checked after I posted. Might be more of a trip. BTW is it a gay thing using someones else's avatar?? he he.

Not being a rugby fan but taking a stab is this Gloucester making a hash of ball handling cos I'd love them buggers to hire me for some tips and suggestions. I've had some ideas in that area before.


----------



## anabolic ant

man this is some serious harcore animal training...i love it!!!!

loving all those plates your throwing about,always loved the strength side of things...and i will try to keep a close watch on this spot bro...looking damn impressive on paper bro!!!


----------



## SteveGardener

Wait until I goes back on (a few weeks time 'ish). Things will go up a notch.


----------



## FATBOY

SteveGardener said:


> *Sunday*
> 
> One hand lift
> 
> The idea behind this is working my strength 'in the hole' for the one hand deadlift in the upcoming British Championships. I'll be alternating it with the actual lift (need to toughen up the thumb for the hook grip and work on technique).
> 
> Photo of set up/part of the gym:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B/H: 40-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 1 rep, 170-kilos x 1 rep, 190-kilos x 1 rep and 200-kilos x fail (only tried right hand and stopped because I thought I might hurt myself or 'touch cloth' ahem).


now thats what i call a gym m8 :thumb:


----------



## higgz123

proper old skool i love it


----------



## SteveGardener

Old school, spit 'n' sawdust, hardcore... it's all that and then some.


----------



## SteveGardener

Ok, here's a few photos from today's session. This isn't my training but what the other lads were doing. Saturday's are usually events (as in strongman competition events). One of the faces is Laurence (I've been in BSM and WSM ya know) Shahlaei so you might recognize him.

Here's Loz cleaning and pressing (for reps) 135-kilos on an IFSA spec strongman 'log' followed by a close up shot of Stafford visitor and 105-kilo novice competitor Richard Scott.



















I got lucky with the light as it's the first decent bit of sun we've had in weeks and it backlit which was a real touch. I was sitting off to the side in the shade (having already trained) and was necking my 2nd shake. The camera was on a tripod. I, as you can see, much prefer B&W for training and 'old skool' style shots.


----------



## Robbyg

Thoses are some great shots mate i live in Gloucester id love to come down and have a nose


----------



## BigDom86

really enjoying the journal. its different and thats a good thing 

excellent pictures. prefer the b&w ones too


----------



## SteveGardener

PM when you fancy dropping in. Saturday afternoons are best for the strongman crew (as many as 20 but usually 9-12 or so). Visitors drop £4.00 in our jar (£20.00 a month for the regs).

If you saw the yard and the gym empty... nothing. There might be the atlas stones, big tyre etc laying around outside and yeah the gym looks like it is (mish-mash of light bulbs,chalk dust and odd looking equipment (half donated) but when the MP3 player is on (connected to the amp and speakers) and there's a crew in their doing three different lifts, with effing, grunting and other **** (****ing atlas stones hitting concrete and god knows what)... when the **** gets shifting... then it rocks. Times like that I don't mind skin tearing when pinching, others scraping their forearms on the stones and muscles creaking under the strain... oh yeah.


----------



## SteveGardener

BigDom86 said:


> really enjoying the journal. its different and thats a good thing
> 
> excellent pictures. prefer the b&w ones too


I'll post up a few more from time to time. I'm liking the one of Richard... check out his expression ha ha.


----------



## Robbyg

Thanks Steve ill drop you a pm when i do


----------



## BigDom86

SteveGardener said:


> I'll post up a few more from time to time. I'm liking the one of Richard... check out his expression ha ha.


yeah lol. im looking forward to more:thumbup1:


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Just back from chest n' back. As per everything bar low rows at Gymnation.

Pec Dec

16-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, stack x 2 x 8 reps

s/set with

Pullover machine

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 25-kilos x 6 reps

Ass Dips / Dips

-60lbs x 8 reps / bwt x 9 reps (will do more in time and then add weight if shoulder gives me no issues to worry about)

At Whey Gym

Low row

70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 112.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps


----------



## FATBOY

this is a wiked journal somthing differnt great pictures as well m8

nice one


----------



## SteveGardener

I'm gonna add one in a minute

*Monday*

Grr paypal are really annoying me today. I tried to move some money out on the 11th of an paypal account I have held for years only to be told today (baring in mind it was meant to be put INTO my bank account) that I have 'insufficient funds in the bank'. What?? I don't have enough in the bank to accept a deposit?? Are they morons?? I have more than enough but even if I did not I WANNA PUT MONEY IN NOT TAKE IT OUT!! MORONS!!

I should go train again cos I'm ****ed off with them. Anyway I did this prior to calling my bank and paypal (getting a human operator is fun too... not).

One hand pinch

The left hand was hard work but I eventually got 'my hand in' ahem.

B/H: warm up with 2 x 15-kilo 'Alex' plates x 3 reps @

L/H: 2 15-kilo plates + light pin + 1.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: same set up + 5-kilos x 1, 1, 1, half, 1 (total weight about 36 or so kilos)

Blobs

On Saturday, having pinched, Jim Wylie asked me if I could do the blobs and I failed miserably before having another crack at it. Today, having pinched, I had no such problems. Tsk. :angry: Anyway

L/H: 20-kilo blob x 1, 1, 0, 0,

R/H: 20-kilo blob x 3 x 1 reps, upped to 25-kilo blob (23.80kg on scale) x 3 x 1 reps with a hold on the last one.

I then had a crack at the beast... 30-kilos... no go. I was able to do the 20 and 25 back to back again then that was me lot.

Another quick go at the 90-kilo for reps... not after blobs and pinching


----------



## SteveGardener

This photo is of the 'Blob's'. Basically lifting one is an old time feat of strength and they are the heads off of old fashioned York Dumbbells. They recently introduced (in the last year or so) what they call 'Legacy' dumbbells and the two bigger ones in the photo are from those. The 20-kilo one is from Heavy Grip Tools and the 25-kilo blob will be from a 50-kilo dumbbell (see above for scaled weight) and the 30-kilo blob from a 60-kilo dumbbell.


----------



## BigDom86

what do you do with the blobs?


----------



## laurie g

BigDom86 said:


> what do you do with the blobs?


shhh theyre hocky puks really:lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveGardener

BigDom86 said:


> what do you do with the blobs?


Pick them up with my **** cheeks ha ha :laugh: Nah pick them up one handed using a pinch grip.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday pm*

Torsion Grippers

usual warm ups etc

L/H: VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN reps

R/H: CoC 3 x 1 rep, BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 3 x 1 reps, CoC 4 (4.01 rated) x VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN reps

Old handled RT work (weight is plates only)

B/H: straight in at 90-kilos x 1 rep @, 110-kilos x 1 rep @, 120-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 125-kilos x 1, 0, 1, 1 rep

R/H: 136.25-kilos x 1, 1, 0, 0, reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday am*

I need to do some calculations of percentage of max because, as shown by today's workout, the both times I go t to around 170-kilos on either bar I hit a wall. The target will be 200-210-kilos / 440-462lbs

2.5-inch thick (hollow) d/o sumo deadlift

bar(14)+40-kilos x 6 reps, bar+90-kilos x 3 reps, bar+140 x 1 rep, bar+160-kilos (174) x 1 rep (was dizzy after)

2-inch thick (solid) d/o sumo deadlift

bar+40-kilos (70) x 1 rep, bar+ 80-kilos (110) x 1 rep, bar+120-kilos (150) x 1 rep, bar+140-kilos (170) x 0 reps (see above)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday pm*

Machine press (alt with barbell as noted)

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack (90kg) x 8 reps, stack + 30-kilos x 8 reps (normal grip on this weight).

EZ curls

bar x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 45-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

stack (about 100lbs as I could not get the pin in the last hole) x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 45-kilos x 8 reps (all easy)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday am*

Plate wrist curls

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 reps, 7.5-kilos x 3 reps, 10-kilos x 3 reps

L/H: 15-kilos in plates on L/pin x 2 x 3 reps, felt strong on this so upped it to a 15-kilo plate and did 2 reps (of 3)

R/H: 15-kilos on L/pin x 3 reps, 15-kilo plate x 3, 15-kilo plate on L/pin x 2 (tried for 3 rep on both 1st and 2nd set), 2, 1

In between attempts I had a few single rep attempts on the newly arrived 2" FBBC V-Bar

R/Formulator work

2.75-kilos x 10 reps, 5.5-kilos x 8 reps, 8.25-kilos x 8 reps, 9.25-kilos x 3 x 5 reps (on every one the first 4 went quick but the last slllloooowwww rep... that was hard).

I did one attempt on the *MM7 (dud) gripper*which went to 3/4-inch. Considering I was working my hands hard on the other exercises I thought that was ok. But a few minutes later, having done the last working sets of the above I had another crack and got it to a 1/4-inch. I think it's doable and when I am rested, fresh, etc I'll crack it in half!!!


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday pm*

With the MM7 dud in my grubby paws only 18 hours or so it's job done and onwards to the next. It wasn't going to be a gripper session but I wanted to get this done. As follows:

Torsion Grippers

usual warm ups

L/H: BBGM x 3 x 1 reps, CoC 3 x 3 x 1 reps. Instead of the BBE I did the HG350 thus: 3 x 1 reps Tried a 4th missed so stopped

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, then 3 solid attempts inc a go at baby repping the MM7 dud. Job done.


----------



## SteveGardener

For those thinking 'eh?' check www.mashmonster.com

They asked Warren Tetting (a gripper maker) to produce a MM7 (so the new super tough gripper) but sent him the wrong specs. So it's marked up as a MM7 but apparently is around an MM6 in strength. They sold it (over $200.00) to a Brit (not me) and he sent it to me to train on. Having had it for 18 hours it's closed. Next 

It's a good feat to play with the US grip guys heads as they know I can kick ass should I go to the big US event in August.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday am*

Leg press

0-kilos x 10 reps @, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 80-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 30 reps, 260-kilos x 50 reps... ouch ouch... pumped!

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 2 x 7 reps (hard)

Bwt: on GN scales 283lbs sans belt etc


----------



## BigDom86

how do CoC and MM7 compare in terms of lbs strength to close?

i have a 6set heavy grips that go up to 350lbs. i can just about close the 250lbs its ****ing tough though. cant budge the 350


----------



## SteveGardener

The way grippers are measured, rated, what-have-you, varies from one company to the next and that's without getting into the small variation between batches of springs or how well the gripper was made.

As an example my dud MM7, to me at least, felt a little under a average 4 at about (using the Ironmind grippers as a standard) 3.9.

Some HG350's, due to Bill Morrison of Heavy Grips making them for a low price, have huge differences from one to the next. Some grip guys say the HG350 can be as hard as a 4. Mine doesn't feel like that. It feels more like a 3.3 or thereabouts.

*Thursday pm*

2HP

Set up, as per is 21.7-kilos and set at 44mm. Usual warm ups then from +80-kilos x 1 rep, +82.5-kilos x 1 rep, plus 84-kilo x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 1 rep, plus 86-kilos x 1 rep, plus 87-kilos (108.7-kilos/239.64lbs total) x 1 rep. I still felt ok so tried for what would have been a new PB and gym record with plus 91-kilos or 112.7-kilos but this was firmly welded to the floor.

Onwards. As I was working what is effectively a wide grip I thought I'd fry it with some blob work so...

Blob

easy work on the 20-kilo blob with either hand (3 x 1 reps). Then R/H: 25-kilo blob x 2 x 1 reps. Then tried, with the other hand adding a finger and a thumb, the 30-kilo blob. It took a couple of goes and I was power dropping so really not doing negatives. I dropped back to the 20-kilo and pulled it with the pink resistance band over the top to box height.

Then, just for fun, I managed a few singles lifting the 20-kilo blob in the left and 25-kilo in the right but not to full height.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

2" FBBC V-Bar

Need to ask Twig and check with records etc regarding either seasoning or removal of paint (already happening through use). I degreased my hands and did some work on it and then switched to more weight using the other set up.

B/H: Bar (10.7-kilos) + 40-kilos x 3 [email protected], plus 60-kilos x 2 [email protected], plus 80-kilos x 1 [email protected], plus 95-kilos x 0 [email protected]

Changed to other set up: plus 95-kilos x 1 [email protected], 110-kilos x 1/2 rep L/H: and 1 rep RH

L/H: 110-kilos x 0 reps

R/H: 115-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 125-kilos x 0 reps

RT (old handle)

B/H: started at 100-kilos x 1 [email protected], 110-kilos x 1 [email protected], 115-kilos x 1 [email protected], 120-kilos x 1 [email protected]

L/H: 125-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, missed the 3rd attempt

R/H: 140-kilos x 0 reps, 135-kilos x 0 reps, 130-kilos thumbless grip x 1 rep, 135-kilos x 1 rep thumbless grip (thus the thumb must have been worn out plus I can use more wrist action).

W/Roller (set in rack)

90-kilo disc x 3 x 1 reps (rolling up only)

MDB

Having had the Millennium dumbbell arrive back yesterday and in spite of more or less exhausting my thick bar capabilities I was still able to pick it up 2x right handed. I might even have a pop at Laine's repping record in the no too distant future.


----------



## SteveGardener

Came back later and did some more pinch with Loz. Neither of us could max out (both missing 111+ kilos) but we both did 12 reps in under 60 seconds to get the title off of Rob Frampton on www.titlebash.com here: http://www.titlebash.co.uk/title.php?id=258 I'm waiting on Loz's video but mines up.


----------



## BigDom86

just watch the vids. nice one


----------



## SteveGardener

cheers


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Chest/back

Pec dec

16-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, stack plus 5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+25-kilos x 7 reps (hard work)

Ass. Dips / dips

-60lbs x 8 reps / 2 x 7 reps x bwt

Low row

70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 112.5-kilos x 2 x 7 reps (hard work)

Bwt (on GN scales)

284lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Some good orders over the weekend, a silly thing regarding the June comp etc all had in me in a good frame of mind today. Plus up early to the post office etc etc So no it was no great shock I did better than the last few sessions but I'm still grateful 

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @

L/H: L12 (meant to go lower) x 1, 1, 1 upped to L13 x VVN, VVN, VVN, VN*, VVN

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L15 x 1, 1, 1 upped to L16 x 1, VVN, VVN, 1*, 1

* stood up at this point as all the rest had been done sitting down. It makes a difference.

Also removed paint from FBBC bar to see if that helps (with permission ahem).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday (am only - I did enough ha ha)*

2" Thick bar (solid) sumo deadlifts

Could have been better as REALLY need top work on using legs only.

I worked from 70-kilos x 5, via 90, 110, 130 and 150 to a sloppy single x 170-kilos but I was all over the place by that point.

2HP @ 44mm

As I was warmed up / tired from the deadlifts I made progress quickly

set up x 3 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. I even used the official frame and on the last rep show boated a little by holding it gently against the pin.

Bonus RT work

In light of Titlebash RT 75kg for reps I was of a mind to set it up as per the 'rules' (75-kilos total newish handle and rep away for a minute) but couldn't be bothered with 75-kilos (I've been warming up with 90) so just shoved a 90-kilo disc on our lighter loading pin and used the newer of the handles. With Si on the stop watch I got 20 reps in 58 seconds. About 5 with the left and the rest with the right hand only swapping back to rest my right for a few seconds. Come the 15th I'll slaughter the record.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday pm*

So much for plan A (not training again) he he

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, plus 35-kilos x 6 reps

EZ Curls

bar x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 45-kilos x 7 reps

TPD

Used a different machine at GN cos usual one was broken (was not me honest guv).

Stack (10-11plates??) x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 35-kilos x 8 reps. Could have done more and or heavier.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday am*

Torsion Grippers

B/H: Usual warm ups etc

L/H: BBGM x 1 rep, BBE x VN, VVN, VN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VN

R/H: BBE X 1 rep, 350 X 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, MM7 DUD x VVN, VVVN, VVN, TnG, VVN

Plate Wrist Curls

*I didn't read my note book properly so went for stuff I should have held off on and vice versa.

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 reps, 7.5-kilos x 3 reps, 10-kilos x 3 reps.

L/H: Pin+10+4x1.25 x 3 reps, 15-kilo plate x 2 reps*, back to Pin+10+4x1.25 x 3 reps

R/H: Pin+10+4x1.25 x 3 reps, plate x 3 reps, Pin+15+1.25 x 3 r/p reps*, 15-kilo plate+pin only x 3 reps

Formulator r/curls

2.75-kilos x 10 reps, 5.5-kilos x 8 reps, 8.25-kilos x 8 reps, 9.25-kilos x 5 hard reps. Stopped. The earlier confusion with the plate wrist curls etc wore my wrists out more than it needed to.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Was in a heavy ass weight frame of mind (cos it's soon gonna be time to compete and get real) so...

@ Gymnation

Leg Press

0-kilos x 12 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps, k/wraps on, 600-kilos (from pins) x 8 reps, 700-kilos x 8 reps*, 765-kilos (would have been a PB) x no move 'mas' ha ha

*I... err broke the machine. Specifically the back bad weld broke on my last proper set. 

Leg Curls

25-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 6 (4/1/1) reps

Leg Extension

stack (120-kilos) x 12 reps - too damned easy

@ Whey Gym

Leg Extension

100-kilos x 8 reps, stack/140-kilos x 8 reps, plus 25-kilos (165kg/352lbs) x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday pm*

Old RT

Weights only

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 [email protected], 90-kilos x 2 [email protected], 120-kilos x 1 [email protected], 135-kilos x 0 [email protected], back to 120-kilos x 5 x 1 [email protected], tried 130-kilos x miss left hand, x 1 right hand, 140-kilos x 0 right hand.

Thick (70mm) 2HP

usual Gymnation set up (2 15-kilo plates on 13.6-kilo 35-inch long solid round bar)

43.6-kilos x 6 reps, 73.6-kilos x 3 reps, 83.6-kilos x 1 rep, 93.6-kilos x 1 rep, 103.6-kilos x 0, backed down to 96.1-kilos x 5 x 1 reps.

I have to be careful now to to start going backwards having just checked previous numbers so no training tomorrow. I might try 2 on one off for a bit as I am well on target when fresh.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 [email protected], L7 x 3 [email protected]

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x N, N, Vn, VN, VVN (better as I went on?? Bizarre)

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1, VVN, 1, 1, TnG reps

1HP

It takes me longer than I'd like to get my groove with this movement but I seem to get better as I go on.

B/H: 30-kilos (2 x Alex 15's) with pin through x 3 hard reps

L/H: +1.25-kilos x 1, 1, 1/2, 1, 1/2 (mix of just made and solid as a rock reps)

R/H: +5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps and a half rep. So dropped back and went again +1.25-kilos x 1 rep, +2.5-kilos x 1 rep, +3.75-kilos x 1 rep, +5-kilos x 1, 1, 1/2, 1 reps

Blob[/]

L/H: 20-kilos x 2 reps, x 3 reps onto seat pos only, then 1 up/down, then strapped 1.25-kilos on and 1, neg only, 1, 1/2 rep

R/H: 20-kilos x 3 reps, 25-kilos onto seat x 3 positives only, then up and down, then with 1.25-kilos strapped on (pain in the ass to set up) x 1, neg only,1, 1, 1, 1/2 rep

Then later with Loz

2HP

plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 1 rep, plus 90-kilos x 3 attempts (1st one miss, second not locked out, 3rd all the way).

++*Secret method - very sweet* If this works the record WILL fall this year. 

Bwt on our scales 284lbs. Mind you if it stopped last night I was eating it. Had to stock back up today on Sat night treats.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

2" V-bar

B/H: Used short loading pin to warm up on so a very full range lift; 30-kilos x 2 [email protected], 60-kilos x 1 [email protected] then 90-kilos (big ass disc) x 1 rep @

L/H: 120-kilos x 0 reps (too much - but pls note weight does not inc 10.8-kilo v-bar), dropped to 110-kilos (or 120.8-kilos / 266.31lbs) 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 125-kilos x 1 rep (just) dropped back to 122.5-kilos (133.3-kilos / 293.87lbs) x 3 x 1 reps. All hard and all giving very slight twinge to outside of right wrist.

RT (OH)

I started at 90-kilos cos they hands were warm from V-Bar.

B/H: 90-kilos x 1 rep, 105-kilos x 1 rep,

L/H: 121.25-kilos x 1, 0, 1, 0, 1 reps (tgt for both was 3 singles)

R/H: 121.25-kilos x 1, 0, 1, 1 reps (less than usual cos of V-Bar and decided not to go heavy today)

Reps were hit and miss with some being 'locked in' and others hard work.

Thick Handled Dumbbells

Being well warmed up etc I just did two 'up and rack' runs.

1st run: R/H: Baby Inch, Inch and Millennium Dumbbell, L/H: Baby Inch, Inch

2nd run R/H: Millennium only (cos the other two were too damned easy), L/H: Baby Inch and Inch.

No more training today (cos it's chest and back and the other gyms shut  ).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday am*

*
Chest/back*

Pec dec

16 x 8 reps, 35 x 8 reps, stack plus 5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 25-kilos x 8 reps

Dips

couldn't be ****d with the assisted machine so:

bwt x 8 reps, plus 10-kilos x 8 reps (will add another set next time then weight)

Low row (at my gym)

70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 112.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps (up next time)

Bwt: 283lbs

Small twinge in neck and lower (right side) of back a little off putting and the workout was a tad harder than I expected it to be.


----------



## BigDom86

do you ever do any of the "conventional" lifts like bench dead or squat?


----------



## SteveGardener

Deadlifting is in my log when it needs to be (double over hand thick bar and one hand with a hook grip at the mo). Squat no (iffy back) and I mention in my log about the issue with benching (close gripped for years to the point where I get pain every time now - remember I've been training 29+.years) I did a 190-kilo touch n go single to win (best/highest lift on the day) on Dec 20th 2008 (apparently ok for someone over 40) and have done none since. I'm having no problems dipping so do that for chest.

But I do press overhead, dips, curls, press, machine rows, leg press, leg curl, leg extensions etc, etc. Without too much bragging my standard lifts are good enough compared to most gym users just not outstanding for someone my bodyweight. My grip... on another level. I realized back when I tried it that I had a talent for it and hence my being world class at that if not squatting, benching or deadlifting.

I could, I suppose, not worry about the usual gym lifts but far too many of those I've beaten are as weak as **** on the standards. So, within what my body allows, I try to keep strong on them. At 44 I've got the right shoulder issue with benching, very slight twinges in the elbows now and again, knees that make funny noises, a back that is always on the verge of 'going' and constant sciatica. Yet my hands and wrist are fine.

*Monday pm*

Plate wrist curl

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 [email protected], 7.5-kilos x 6 [email protected], 10-kilos x 3 [email protected]

L/H: pin+10+5-kilos x 3 reps, pin+10+6.25-kilos x 3 reps, 15-kilo plate x 1 rep, pin+10+7.5-kilos x 0 reps, pin+10+6.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: pin+10+5-kilos x 3 reps, 15-kilo plate x 3 reps, pin+15-kilo plate x 2 x 1 reps, pin+10+7.5-kilos x 2 x 2 reps

IM 'Horn'

Never really tested myself on this before. It'll be part of the June Medley. Obviously held in the hard position (point upwards). I've no idea what the set up weighs so it's plates only:

B/H: +30-kilos x 4 [email protected], +60-kilos x 2 [email protected]

L/H: +70-kilos x 1 rep, +72.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +82.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Pic of 'Horn' (or anvil horn simulator)










R/formulator

B/H: 2.75-kilos x 10 reps, 5.5-kilos x 8 reps, 8.25-kilos x 6 reps, 9.25-kilos x 6, 4, 3 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

I'm a jammy pudding. A pudding, but a jammy one. Read on as to why.

*Tuesday*

Torsion Grippers

B/H: usual stuff

L/H: CoC 3 x 3 x 1 reps, BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x TnG, 1, TnG, BBE x N, VVN (best set) VVN

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, MM7 (dud) x TnG, TnG, TnG, 1, 1, VVN

One hand deadlift with hook grip

B/H: 60-kilos bar in front thumbless grip. I did 2 attempts per hand in between some the harder work on grippers, 100-kilos x 3 [email protected] straddle thumbless grip,

L/H: 140-kilos thumb over x 1/2 rep then a solid single with hook grip, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: 140-kilos thumb over x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 1 rep. All 180 and more reps done with small square of tissue at the spot on the thumb which tears. Hands very sore but intact.

Now here's where I am daft. I had put 3 20's each side of an olympic bar for 140-kilos. For the 160-kilos I added a 10-kilo plate to each side. So that's still 160-kilos. Adding another 10-kilo plate equals 180? Yes. So onwards. I had it in mind to do 1-2 singles per hand with the 187.5-kilos I did right handed last time. So I added a 5-kilo plate and a 2.5-kilo plate. I do a single right and a single left. I'm thinking 'my god that was hard work but you wanna win, you wanna be British Champ so do another'. I'm staggering around a little, a bit dizzy but pull myself together and do another right handed single. Then, with no idea as to why, I was looking at the end of the bar again and had a moment of clarity... hang on if 3 x 20 and 2 x 10 equals 160..180... then surely I should have added a 2.5 and a 1.25-kilo plate and NOT A 2.5 AND A 5!! *Good lord I'd pulled 195-kilos by accident - with either hand!*. Sheeettt boooyyyy.

Hence jammy pudding ha ha


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

2HP

Seriously distracted today (work and visitors) so the session to took 2x as long as it should have and I started later than I wanted to etc etc. The numbers were all over the place. Yesterdays monster one hand might also have had an effect. I've a rest day tomorrow scheduled so bugger it


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday am*

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps (felt heavy for some reason??), plus 40-kilos x 7 reps

EZ Curls

bar x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 47.5-kilos x 7 reps

TPD

Stack (100lbs - should be 105 but as per machine is knackered) x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 55-kilos x 5 reps, dropped back to stack (as above) x 7 reps pumped!


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm*

The MM4 gripper arrived in the post yesterday (see www.mashmonster.com for what MM means etc etc) and I said 'if I am feeling it tomorrow I'll do it then'. It's done. I'm that confident my first attempt looks good enough (you're allowed 3) that I am only sending the first one. It's shown to three Gripboard members and they need to give it a 'white light' (from Powerlifting - a white is a yes and a red is no pass).

Torsion Grippers (not scheduled but what the hell)

B/H: Usual warm ups

L/H: Worked to the BBE. Usual 7 attempts, I think I managed 3 TnG reps

R/H: Worked to the MM4 and did 3 solid attempts. Had a go at Paul's hard BBSE and of 3 attempts I think I got one. The MM7 (dud) to VVN 2x and dropped back to the MM4 and did my best solid rep of the day. I then packed it away.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Going off program, as it were, really put a knock on the later part of Saturday's workout (the plan had been 2HP* only) even though I set some titlebash.co.uk records. It also screwed Sunday's and to a lesser degree Mondays as well. Both left and right forearm have bone deep soreness. It wasn't helped by my missing a couple of movements from the Friday PM workout (pay attention!!).

The guys from www.titlebash.co.uk came down and I'd had my eye on the 75-kilos for reps on the Rolling Thunder challenge set by Rich Gorvin. I warmed up then loaded it up (was a little over) and in the 60-second time limit did 37 reps. Beating Rich by 29 reps (he managed 8). It was not so hard, or so I though baring in mind how sore they are now, on my forearms as my condition. I was proper huffing and puffing. When I got my breath back I then set one of my own and got a PB in the process: 21 reps with 90-kilos+ on the set up (old PB 20) and again in 60-seconds.

I then did some blob work and, as seems to be usual for me, because the camera came out got PB's right and left. The left I added weigh to and the right I worked to the 25-kilo (22.8) blob with 2.5-kilos added. I then showed off by blob lifting with my right hand the 20, 25 and then running over and pulling the baby Inch and Inch but failing the Millennium.

Later work two hand went to pot.

*Sunday @ GN*

Still sore from Saturday's session I tried some thick pinch but could only work to a single at 70mm with 98.6-kilos.

I used the GN set up for 2" V-bar and wasn't much better on that either (to about 260 or so).

*Monday*

Double over hand sumo-style deadlift

My lack of flexibility in the hip area combined with some disc issues in my back meant it was all about 'ass down' today. The aim is over the next 6-8 weeks or so get my thick bar d/o deadlift to 200-220-kilos. My best guess is that a winning amount in June will be around 500lbs. Grip strength is, as might be guessed, not really the issue. With that in mind:

bar x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 6 reps, plus 70-kilos x 4 reps, plus 80-kilos x 4 reps, plus 100-kilos x 4 reps, plus 120-kilos (140) x 3 x 1 reps (1st one I did not properly lock out), plus 140-kilos (160) x 1 rep, plus 160-kilos (180) x 2 missed reps (not quite ready just yet. I got them off the floor but then got real sloppy so stopped). Back to plus 140-kilos x 5 x 1 rep - form!!!!

Hip stretches x various.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday pm*

Trained at my gym

Leg press

0-kilos x 10 [email protected], 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps, 690-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extension

80-kilos x 8 reps, stack (140) x 8 reps, plus 25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 50-kilos (190kg/418lbs) x 6 reps

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 5 reps (harder than other machine)


----------



## BigDom86

rolling thunder challenge?

whatever it is you ****ing killed it. 29reps more than the former champ?


----------



## SteveGardener

True. But to be fair 1) I think he set the first record 2) I'm a British Grip champ so should kill it and 3) he looks like he did it after training and I was fresh.

But yeah... I killed it


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

As I trained legs yesterday ahead of schedule I did Vulcan (due tomorrow) and 2HP (today).

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps,

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x VVN, 1 reps, L13 x 0, 0 (**** poor sets), VVN, VN, N, miss

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L15 x VN, 1 rep, L16 x VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VN, TnG, VN

2HP

having been so off Saturday and Sunday and STILL being a little sore I was pleasantly surprised to get some decent numbers today.

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 82-kilos x 1 rep, plus 84-kilos, plus 85-kilos x 1 rep, plus 86-kilos (107.7) x 1 rep, plus 87-kilos (108.7) x 1 rep.


----------



## SteveGardener

Video of the 90 kilo Rolling Thunder record up on titlebash: http://www.titlebash.co.uk/movietitle.php?id=274&rn=782999313&flv=49C005d5962E0

Video of the 75-kilo Rolling Thunder record up on titlebash: http://www.titlebash.co.uk/movietitle.php?id=267&rn=472605227&flv=49C008B494b1c


----------



## BigDom86

****ing nice1 mate. one day i might get into this sort of thing


----------



## SteveGardener

It can be fun.

*Wednesday*

Rest day tomorrow

1 Hand Pinch

As per this is a strange one. I can faff around for a few minutes and then be rock solid for the next few.

B/H: the usual 2 x 15-kilo plates set up on a loading pin x both hands (2HP) x 6 reps, then negs only (one hand at a time) x 3 reps (2 hands up, one hand down), then 1 hand pinch x 2 x 1 reps

L/H: +1.25-kilos (weight on hands is about 32.5-kilos) x 1, 1, 1, 0 reps - all to one block height (see note), plus 2.5-kilos x 2 negs only

R/H: +1.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, plus 2.5-kilos x 1 rep, plus 3.75-kilos x 1 rep, plus 5-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 0 reps

Blobs

B/H: 20-kilo blob x a few to two block height (up with one hand, down with the other) by way of warming up.

L/H: 20-kilo blob x 3 x 1 reps (2 block height), +1.25-kilos (usual pain in the ass strapping it on) x 2 x 1 reps, tried +2.5-kilos x 0.

R/H: 25-kilo blob x 3 x 1 reps (2 block height), +2.5-kilos x 1, 1/2 rep, 1 rep (dropped down to one block height), +3.75-kilos x 2 negs only (hand was done).

B/H: dropped back to 20-kilo blob and lifted to exhaustion (wasn't a lot of reps).

'block' is about 10-12 inches tall so 2 is about 20-24 inches or so.

Session was, at best, ok. I feel like I can do a little more.


----------



## SteveGardener

Slaps head. I have this fantastic training plan written down which took hours to write out... so I NEED TO READ IT PROPERLY!! I was down to do one thing in week 1... but it's week 2!! That said, for some strange reason, I still had a good session.

*Friday*

Seated Mch Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack (hard as per) x 8 reps, plus 45-kilos x 6 reps, then remembered to put a 10-kilo plate under the lever arm so I was pushing from paralell (I'm too tall for the machine), plus 60-kilos x 6 reps, plus 75-kilos x 6 reps.

EZ Curls

bar x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 50-kilos x 6-7 reps

TPD

stack x 8 reps, plus 25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 50-kilos x 8 reps, plus 60-kilos (PB I think) x 6 reps

s/s with

High pulley cable curls - one arm at a time

25lbs x 8 reps, x 8 reps, x 12 reps, x 15 reps (now it started to burn nice)


----------



## SteveGardener

Hi Scott, it mostly sits going green with age. Back when we first collected it from you Loz (Laurence Shahlaei) and Shawn Kenny from Liverpool both managed to get it to about shin height. Shawn came down on a second occasion and was well on form. The same day we had some guys from Poland taking professional photos of him almost pressing my Millennium and Loz doing some big numbers we thought he was going to lap it.

He almost got it passed his knees but fell over. Honestly we thought he'd done himself in - broken leg or wrecked knee at the least because the stone looked like it had rolled over his thigh. He lay there, sprawled on the ground and gingerly felt his never regions, then the leg, then the knee. Once we realized he was ok and in one piece we took the right ****. To my knowledge that's as good as it ever got.

Rumour has it one of the big Yanks (nickname Stoneman) might come and have a go on it in the summer. Stones weighing the same (550-550lbs) have been picked up, Derek Poundstone for example has done one at the Arnold, but not so big in size.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday (lunchtime)*

In an attempt to bring me partly back on schedule

Torsion Grippers

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: BBGM x 1 rep, CoC 3 x 1 rep, BBE x 1 solid rep, VVN, 1, 1, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: To MM7(dud) x 1 solid rep, VVN, TnG, TnG, VVN (poor set so not that bad), VVVN, VVN

IM 'Horn'

Weights only

B/H: 15-kilos x 1 rep @, 45-kilos x 1 rep @, 60-kilos x 1 rep @,

L/H: 73.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 75-kilos x 1 rep, 76.25-kilos x 0 reps, 75-kilos x 1 and a 1/2 rep

R/H: 83.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 85-kilos x 1 rep, 86.25-kilos x 1 rep, 87.5-kilos x 1/2 rep, back to 86.25-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm*

trained again... I probably should have given it a miss. I was soooo close to falling on my **** at one point. Proper staggering around dizzy as hell. This, as before when it happened, is a combo of 3x in one day (not clever), being bent over to huff n puff and all the usual stuff. The thumbs were fried as well.

I'll be chilling for 2 days and then getting back on schedule.

2HP*

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 0 reps. This was the same as the other day. First session I struggled... 2nd session no probs. First session off schedule, 2nd session back on. I dropped some weight and went: plus 81-kilos x 1 rep, plus 82-kilos x 1 rep, plus 83-kilos x 1 rep. I also adjusted my thumb position due to skin issues as per the other day and was getting the numbers. Another attempt at plus 85-kilos (missed) and then onto the special set up. Plus 85-kilos x 1 rep, plus 90-kilos x 1 rep, plus 98-kilos x 0 reps. Time to call it a day and feed!!


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm*

trained again... I probably should have given it a miss. I was soooo close to falling on my **** at one point. Proper staggering around dizzy as hell. This, as before when it happened, is a combo of 3x in one day (not clever), being bent over to huff n puff and all the usual stuff. The thumbs were fried as well.

I'll be chilling for 2 days and then getting back on schedule.

2HP*

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 0 reps. This was the same as the other day. First session I struggled... 2nd session no probs. First session off schedule, 2nd session back on. I dropped some weight and went: plus 81-kilos x 1 rep, plus 82-kilos x 1 rep, plus 83-kilos x 1 rep. I also adjusted my thumb position due to skin issues as per the other day and was getting the numbers. Another attempt at plus 85-kilos (missed) and then onto the special set up. Plus 85-kilos x 1 rep, plus 90-kilos x 1 rep, plus 98-kilos x 0 reps. Time to call it a day and feed!!


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Didn't sleep well (combo of training and next door pulling a bird me thinks), felt a little out of sorts this morning... but once again this didn't stop me.

Chest n' back

Pec Dec

16 x 8 reps, 35 x 8 reps, stack plus 5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

Pullovers

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 27.5-kilos x 8 reps

Dips

bwt x 8 reps, plus 15-kilos x 8 reps

back to my gym and

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos x 7+1 rep

O/Handle R/Thunder work

Lots of drying of hands, searching for the sweet spot, etc

B/H: 90-kilos x 1 rep @, 110-kilos x 1 rep @,

L/H: 120-kilos x 1 reps, 125-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 135-kilos x 0, 1 rep, 140-kilos x 0 reps

R/H: 120-kilos x 0, 1 rep, 125-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 135-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 0, 1 rep, 142.5-kilos x 0 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps,

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x VVN (PS), VN, N, L12 x 1 rep, L12+b* x VVN, 1, 1,

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1, 1, 1, 1, +b* x 1, VVN, 1 rep

b = rubber band

Plate wrist curl

B/H: 5-kilos @ x 6 reps, 7.5-kilos @ x 3 reps, 10-kilos @ x 3 reps

L/H: 10+pin x 3 reps, 10+6.25+pin x 3 rep, 15 plate x 3 reps, x 2 rep, x 3 reps

R/H: 10+5+pin x 0 reps - wrist was hurting for some strange reason, x 3 reps, 15 plate x 3 reps, 15+1.25+pin x 3 x 1 reps

R/G Formulator work (super setted with above heavy sets)

I tried it a different way. Indeed I've been using this by holding onto the rubber/foam block and not the metal plate as it's meant to be used. D'uh. So no great surprise when I did a PB.

equ x 8 reps, plus 2.75-kilos x 8 reps, plus 5.5-kilos x 8 reps, plus 8.25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 9.25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 10-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Gymnation

1 hand deadlift with hook grip

As per this is one that makes me a little nervous before hand. Skin will be torn and blood will show. Still...

B/H: (bar in front) 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 100-kilos x 2 reps @, (straddle) 140-kilos x 1 rep @, 160-kilos x 1 rep @, 180-kilos x 1 rep @ (some blood spots on the right thumb), 190-kilos x 1 rep @

R/H: 200-kilos x 1 attempt. Stayed locked to the floor.

Whey Gym

2HP

This was all over the place and so I dropped down and then took a second run at it. My thumbs are well sore from the earlier one hand deadlifts.

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, 60-kilos x 1 rep, 70-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. plus 75-kilos x 1 rep, plus 77.5-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 82.5-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, then 2 misses. Then set up work


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday am*

Did some video work on my camera for the docu.

At Gymnation

Leg press

0-kilos @ x 12 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps, 725-kilos x 8 reps, 765-kilos (PB I think) x 8 reps.

At Whey Gym

Leg Ext

80-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, stack plus 50-kilos (190) x 8 reps

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 1 - was done.

One hand Pinch

PB's all round as max weight is about 37+ kilos.

B/H: 2 10-kilo plates x 3 reps @ onto one block, 2 15-kilo plates x 3 reps @ onto one block, +pin+2.5-kilo x 2 reps @, +3.75-kilos+pin x 1 rep @ as before, +5-kilos+pin x 1 rep @,

L/H: +6.25-kilos+pin x 0 reps, 2x negs

R/H: +6.25-kilos+pin x 2 x 1 reps

Blobs - onto 2 blocks

B/H: 20-kilo blob x 2-3 reps @,

L/H: 25-kilo blob x almost up only, 2 x 1 full deadlift (PB)

R/H: 25-kilos x 1 rep, plus 3.75-kilos x 0 reps, 2 x 1 full deadlifts

Shagged out. Done.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

The schedule says... so I follow. But training 2HP cos of the schedule was not a good idea. I'd caught up Monday, trained 1 hand pinch yesterday so doing it again today... not clever. My hands are still torn up and sore. The camera being out for the docu did, it seems, help again for the other two lifts.

2HP @ 44mm

Topped out at 101.6-kilos for 1 rep

IM Horn

Like VB the numbers are plates only. Set up weighs 5.80-kilos (Horn, carabina and loading pin).

B/H: warmed up with 40 and 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 75-kilos x 1 rep, 80-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 85-kilos x 1 rep, 87.5-kilos x 0 reps, back to 85-kilos x 0 reps, 82.5-kilos x 0 and then kept going down to 75-kilos. I was laughing because it was like there was a wall and I'd hit it with my left hand. My right... another story.

R/H: 87.5-kilos x 1 rep, 90-kilos x 1 rep, 92.5-kilos x 1 rep (98.3-kilos/216.7lbs PB) , 93.75-kilos x 0 reps.

2" V-Bar

I never calculate what the total weight is to afterwards. The bar scales at 10.7-kilos (not 25lbs then) So weight is plate weight only unless stated otherwise (see brackets).

B/H: 90-kilo x 1 rep @ (no point starting with less due to Horn work), 110-kilos x 1 rep @,

L/H: stopped at the 110-kilos point (should have maybe tried 115 but next time).

R/H: 121.25-kilos x 1 rep, 125-kilos x 1 rep, 126.25-kilos (total weight 136.95kg/301.91lbs PB)


----------



## msowerby18

Just been reading through your log and this is some seriously hardcore training! I would definatley like to get into this kind of thing, do you know any good gyms in the north east?

Also you must be consuming some serious calories to support all of this hard training. What does your average daily diet look like?


----------



## SteveGardener

Don't know the North east that well (now I am in the Midlands). Diet wise... I'll post something up later. I might need to eat a tad more now though. I'm 'on' these past few weeks and have gained nowt whereas on the same stuff, amounts etc (but less overall work) I blew up like a balloon.

*Friday*

I struggled on the RT work today but did some nice stuff with the thick handled dumbbells (taped for docu) after. I'm due to do some plate wrist curl work later and torsion grippers tomorrow.

RT

Warmed up with a newish handle and then switched to an older one. Numbers are plates only.

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 3 reps, 90-kilos x 1 rep

OH

L/H: 120-kilos x 1 rep, 125-kilos x miss, back to 120-kilos x miss, miss.

R/H: 135-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 2 misses, 135-kilos x 0 reps, 120-kilos x 1 rep, miss.

For whatever reason i wasn't getting the hands 'locked in tight' feeling I've had recently. Even 90-kilos (the same newer handle used) which I pulled for 37 reps only two weekends ago felt heavier than I'd have liked.

Thick handled dumbbells

B/H: Baby Inch x 3 high pulls, Inch x 1-2 reps

L/H: taped a segment where, in about 90-seconds or so, I pulled (inc some full deadlifts) 8 reps with the Inch

R/H: taped a segment (indeed ran out of room on the memory card so the last rep was not included) 9 reps (8 on film) with the Millennium taking about 2 mins 16 seconds (the space left on the card before we shot the film).

RT

Tried a little more work on this but was done. Plus my right wrist twinged a little.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm*

After a slow easy lunch a more well fed me went and did the PM session. If I'm not dead tomorrow it's grippers. I had a small cut moving 2 pallets with Paul after warming up on the plates and so they was annoying. It's at the base of the right hand little finger palm side. :angry:

Plate Wrist Curls

Good session on this cos Paul was giving it the large about how he'd do me on this so I pushed it.

B/H: 5-kilo plate x 6 reps, 7.5-kilo plate x 6 reps, 10-kilos plate x 6 reps, 10+3.75+collar+pin x 3 reps @.

L/H: 15-kilo plate x 3 rest-pause reps, plate+pin x 3 rest-pause reps. 15kg plate_pin+collar+1.25-kilos x 2 x fail. Dropped to 10-kilo plate x 6+ reps to finish wrist.

R/H: 15-kilo plate x 3 reps, 15kg plate+pin+1.25-kilos x 3 reps, 15kg plate+pin+2.5-kilos x 1, 1, 0 reps, dropped to 10-kilos x 6+ reps as above

R/G Formulator work

Using the proper grip part and a thumbless grip I did equ+5-kilos x 8 reps, plus 10-kilos x 2 x 8 reps, plus 15-kilos (2 x 7.5) x 4 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Mobster is, like Queen Victoria, not amused. Mostly by my new next door neighbours apparently late starting and even later ending party (two Fridays on the trot I think). I was asleep at about 1100-1130 and was woken well after that for an hour or so.

Two morning coffees and a late start to my Saturday workout and its gripper time (hum the Bobby Brown 'Hammer Time!' theme here  )

Torsion Grippers

B/H: Usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x N, VVN, VVVN, VVN, VVN, VN, N, 0. Tried the HG350 but was done.

R/H: BBSE and CoC 3.5 x 1 rep @, MM7D x 1, 1, VVN, CoC 4.01 rated 4 x VVVN, VVVN, VVN, VN, 0 and then the HG350 as above. Bolt shot.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Rest day tomorrow

Chest n' back

At Gymnation

Pec Dec

16 x 8 reps, 35 x 8 reps, stack plus 7.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 30-kilos x 8 reps

Dips

Bwt x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 288lbs??

At Whey Gym

Bloody tidying up between sets - messy Saturday gits

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 117.5-kilo (258.5lbs) x 6 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Was a little off today (a medical problem which I have booked an appt at the docs for to make sure it's nowt serious) and running late.

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps,

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x VVN, VVN, VVN, N, VVN *

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1, 1, 1, TnG, TnG, 1 rep*

* My VG is harder than Paul's and Paul's is harder than the one we will use at David's. I expect to hit L18-19 right handed and 15-16 left handed (so about 34-35 total).

2HP

I worked to 102-kilos for 5 x 1 reps today but wanna get back to doing the same with 107 or so. I still want to hit 110-kilos at the Peter Horne gig (if I can attend).

Blob

B/H: easy pick ups with the 20-kilo blob.

L/H: 25-kilos x negs only

R/H: several pick ups with the 25-kilos and then 2 x assisted (index finger and thumb of left hand) with the 30-kilo blob.

Little bit of RT

I MAY be competing in the European Rolling Thunder Championships and so need to test myself when fresh. That said I did a very quick and comfortable pull with 90-kilos old handle and then switched it to a newer handle. No problems. 100-kilos went the same and then I switched back to the older one and worked passed 120-kilos loaded left handed and 135-kilos stopped me right handed.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

2HP

Yep again.

usual warmups then 20 x 1 reps with 91.7-kilos. Was dizzy by the end.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Over trained like a (insert rude word of choice) at the mo. I'll be taking another rest day tomorrow then do 3 days straight then (hopefully) make my way to David's next weekend for the Peter Horne event.

At GN

Seated machine press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, plus 45-kilos x 6 reps, plus 90-kilos x 4 reps, plus 75-kilos x 3 reps - stopped.

DB Curls

[email protected] x 8 reps @, [email protected] x 8 reps @, [email protected] x 8 [email protected]

TPD

stack x 8 reps, plus 25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 50-kilos x 8 reps, was going to do plus 60-kilos but jumped in with Scooter and did the following:

One arm TPD reverse and usual grip (X reps palm up and X reps palm down)

They were using 25lbs so I upped it to 35lbs or so and did 8 reps both ways with either hand (nice pump n' burn) and then 8 reps up and 6 down and arms were on fire. Taped right upper arm at 20-inches dead and the unpumped forearm at 16 and a 1/4 inch or a tad under.

At WG

RT work

Test session

NH

worked to 90-kilos left handed loaded and 105-kilos right handed (6 x 1 reps) loaded (about 108 or so loaded). Regardless I don't think I'm quite ready to take on Felix just yet. If I had hit 120-kilos this way loaded I'd go to compete on the 16th.

OH

Huge difference between handles as can be seen. LH to 105 or 120 (not noted) and then I did a RH PB with 145-kilos loaded (about 148 all in)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday pm*

Cos I'm resting tomorrow (wanna bet I'm champing at the bit by the afternoon) I did a relatively light one this pm.

1 hand pinch

B/H: 2 x 10-kilo plates x 3 full reps per hand, 2 x 15-kilo plates x 3 full reps per hand, +pin x 2 full reps per hand

L/H: +pin+1.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +pin+2.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +pin+3.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 2 x 1 reps, +pin+5-kilos x 0 reps, dropped back to +pin+3.75-kilos x 0 reps

R/H: +pin+2.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +3.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +pin+5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 2 x 1 reps, +pin+6.25-kilos x 1, x 1 reps. Feeling ok so tried 2 fattish 20's but no go. So back to set up + 10-kilos (2 x 5) x a few inches up, then 1 good rep (just) then half up again. Finish

IMH

Hands tired from 1HP but not too much

B/H: set up+ 45-kilos x 6 reps @, plus 60-kilos x 1 [email protected], plus 75-kilos x 1 [email protected],

L/H: +80-kilos x 1 rep, x 1 rep

R/H: +90-kilos x 1 rep, x 1 rep


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Back tight and the whole time I was working out I didn't feel in the groove (probably still over-trained) and yet... and yet... we shall see.

Torsion Grippers

B/H: Usual bits and bobs. Hands and energy a tad off.

L/H: BBE x N, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN,

R/H: HG350 x 1 rep, 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x TnG, x 1 rep, MM7D x VVN, 4.01 rated 4 x VN (**** poor set) MM7D x VN, TnG, TnG

2" FBBC V-Bar

Weights are plates loaded only not total weight unless otherwise stated

B/H: 90-kilos x 1 rep @, 105-kilos x 1 rep @,

R/H: 115-kilos x 1 rep, 125-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 135-kilos x 1/2 rep, x 1 rep, , x 1 rep. Set up weighs 10.5-kilos on our scales so total weight on last rep was 145.5-kilos or 320.76lbs (not the 155.5 or 342lbs I thought I'd got grr). Video taken. I'll carry on with this cos now I thought I'd done a great weight I bloody well better have! Still almost a 20lbs PB but not quite a world record yet. Here's Paul Knights video of Ryan Johnson's unofficial WR 329lbs. Ryan... I'm nearly there:






Thick handled dumbbells

B/H: baby Inch x 3 reps, Inch x 3

R/H: MDB x 3 reps+ (might have been more can't remember)

Bwt: 284.5lbs on Whey Gym scales in flip flops.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Still stupidly tight and inflexible through the hips so while I'm not doing thick bar just yet I am working on 'ass down' on the double over hand deadlift. On the pinch (deadlifted at Gymnation and pinched later at my gym) I wore gloves between all sets.

DODL

50-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 165-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. Some were better than others, some made me dizzy and others... well there was no consistency to them. On one, for example, I could have pulled it onto my belt by shrugging it and on another it was hard to lock out.

2HP

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 75-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. I still want 110-kilos at next weekends event. I may do some 1 hand pinch work between now and then but otherwise will save it for Saturday.

Bwt: 287lbs on GN scales.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps,

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep, VVN, 1, VVN, 1, VVN, fail, fail

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1, TnG (block set), 1, 1, fail, TnG, VVN

1 Hand Pinch

B/H: 2 x 10-kilo plates x 3 reps @, 2 x 15-kilo plates x 3 reps, +pin+3.75-kilos x 2 x 1 rep @

L/H: +pin+3.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, x 2 x 1 reps, x 2 x 1 reps,

R/H: +pin+3.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +pin+5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +pin+6.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +pin+7.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Blob

B/H: 20-kilos x 3 reps @, faffed about with trying to add weight (couldn't be ****d to spend too much time on it so)

L/H: 25-kilos x 2 x 2 second holds (pick up off block and hold 2 secs)

R/H: 25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 30-kilos x fail, with assist (index finger and thumb from left hand) x 1/2 rep. Was done so left it.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Went to Doc appt 9.20. What I went for was not that big of a deal. But my BP was up (mind u he said that might be cos the cuff was not big enough he said) and my blood sugar was 7 or so. So I have to go back and get that retested.

Went to Gymnation

Leg Press

120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps. Discomfort locking out. Stopped.

Leg Ext

80-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos (machine not working properly so could not stick pin in at 120kg) x 8 reps. Easy.

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 6 hard reps.

My legs felt strong but my back said no. So I drew a line under the session and left.

My gym

RT

L/H: To 91.25-kilos x 4 x 1 singles

R/H: 105-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. Tried 106.25-kilos and barely managed a rep.

PWC

B/H: 7.5-kilos x 6 reps, 10-kilos x 3 reps, 15-kilos x 3 r/p reps

L/H: +pin+15-kilo plate x 3

R/H: +pin+15-kilo plate+1.25-kilos x 3 r/p reps, +pin+15-kilo plate+2.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (PB I think).

Formulator

+5-kilos x 8 reps, +10-kilos x 6 reps, +12.5-kilos x 6 reps, +15-kilos x 4-5 reps (hard work).

Last session before Peter Horne event.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Peter Horne event*

Won the Vulcan Gripper with a level 21 20mm block set (I think I was miles ahead of the next guy).

Won the 2HP with a 109.1-kilos official 3rd attempt lift and then was 2" short of lock out with what would have been a world record 117.1-kilos (current record being 115-kilos).

Came 2nd on the one hand deadlift with a hook grip in spite of missing my 1st 140-kilo attempt. I took 160-kilos for my 2nd, 180-kilos for my 3rd and 195-kilos for my 4th. Nick McKinless pulled a solid 200-kilos.

I then lost loads of points (I was in 1st going into this event) on the Orbigrip. I've never had a pump like it (people were passing comments on what my forearm look liked and it felt like 17-inches of blood). My bigger forearm, according to David et al, held me back. Oliver etc were getting 170 revs in 2 minutes, the average was 140 or so. I was on my ass at 120. Hence my 3rd overall.

If this is anything to go by I will win the British and kick ass come June.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Chest n' back

@ GN

Pec Dec

16 x 8 reps, 35 x 8 reps, stack plus 7.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 35-kilos (PB) x 8 reps

Dips

bwt x 8 reps, plus 30-kilos x 8 reps

@WG

Low Row

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps (hard work)

Had a breather and finished off a red kick

PWC

B/H: 10-kilos x 10 reps, 10+5+pin x 3 reps,

L/H: 15-kilos 1-2 reps. Was off so called it a day.

R/H: 15-kilos x 3 reps, 15+2.5+pin x 2-3 r/p reps.

IMH (weight only - does not inc set up)

B/H: 45-kilos x 6 reps, 60-kilos x 1 rep, 75-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 80-kilos x 4 of 5 attempts

R/H: 90-kilos x 4 of 5 attempts


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Torsion Grippers

usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x 1, VN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: to 4.01 x TnG, TnG, VVN, VN

2" V-Bar

L/H: worked to 120.5 x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: worked to a touch n go 150.5-kilos (video and photo to follow). I did not set a 2" block down as I wasn't sure it'd go or pass. But the vid seems to show enough height. Was done after when I tried again to a greater height. Dropped to the 120.5 and did 4 x 1 reps as above.

Thick handled dumbbells

L/H: Baby Inch x 1 rep, Inch x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: Baby Inch x 1 rep, Inch x 1 rep, Millennium x 2 x 1 reps with a hold on the 2nd.

Although the workout, when viewed from afar (close of a 4, possible world record on the 2" V-Bar and MDB/Inch lift) looks good I wasn't 'in the zone'. Better is to come.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

2HP @ 44mm

In light of the recent success I raised my max weight set a little.

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 86-kilos (107.7-kilos / 237.5lbs approx) x 4 x 1 reps. First one a little ragged but better as each one was done.

double over-hand thick bar deadlift

70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 167.5-kilos/370lbs approx (2.5kg more than last time) x 4 x 1 reps. All good and not dizzy.

Bar used is a solid steel 2" and weighs 30-kilos but is shorter than the bar being used at the comp. Also, the IM 'axle' is hollow and so easier to lift all other things being equal. I will pass 200-kilos / 440lbs.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Rest day yesterday. Visited docs early (9.30) and in spite of having not eaten since 7.30 the night before wasn't that hungry. I thought I was gonna get the little pr**k on the finger from last time and a measure of my blood sugar but it was a full screen (liver values, cholesterol, etc). Hopefully the results look good. I've got a bruise where the surgery nurse took her three samples from mind.

Vulcan Gripper

usual warm ups

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1, 1, VVN, VVN, 1. Although a couple of reps, inc w/ups, made my middle knuckles ache a touch this was a good session.

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x TnG, TnG, easy rep, easy rep, easy rep. Could have done more. Will add a band or two next time.

1 hand pinch

Faffed about on this. Will do better next time.

B/H: 2 x 10-kilo plates x 3 full deadlift reps @ (switched back and forth), 2 x thin 15-kilo plates x 3 full deadlift reps @ (as before), 2 x thick 15-kilo plates (usually 70mm) x 3 easy reps @ (as before)

L/H: thin plates+ pin+3.75-kilos x **** poor.

R/H: thin plates+pin+3.75-kilos x 3 easy reps, thin plates+pin+6.25-kilos x 2-3 x 1 hard reps.

Blobs

B/H: 20-kilo blob x 3 full deadlift easy reps @,

L/H: 25-kilo blob x 3 negs (assisted with free hand up then working hand only down) x 3 slow negs. Brutal but nice. I'm not far off getting this the proper way.

R/H: 25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. No probs. 30-kilos x 3 faster than I'd have liked negs (as above). Hard work.

I started later than I'd have liked cos I was doing the BHSA accounts and forgot to allow for the paypal fees. It was 30.00 off and I was all  Until the penny dropped ha ha.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

2HP

It was a good day to do pinch as we will see.

Equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 86-kilos x 1 rep, plus 87-kilos x 1 rep, plus 90.5-kilos x 1 stupidly easy rep, plus 92-kilos x 1 touch n go rep (skin tore so stopped). Plus 92-kilos is, according to the scales, 113.6-kilos (21.7-kilo set up plus 92-kilos approx). The 'plus 90.5' (112.2) felt so solid I could have added 5-kilos. Both lifts are top five of all time material.

I did, as you might imagine, tape it for posterity. Wanna see?

Thick handled dumbbell work

Faffed around getting it set up as per. I did a touch-n-go 130-kilos right handed then just stopped.

Afterwards, to get Loz going, I wrote (large) in chalk on the door what I'd pinched and after his usual event training he managed to get 114.1-kilos 2" off the floor before calling it a day.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

I was down for hook grip deadlifts but changed my mind and did as follows at Gymnation:

Torsion Grippers

L/H: to BBE x 4 x VVN

R/H: to MM7D x 4 x TnG

PWC

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 reps @, 10-kilos x 4 reps @

L/H: to 15-kilos+pin x 2 x 3 reps

R/H: to 15+2.5+pin x 1, fail, fail (??) earlier sets, 15kg plate and plate+pin+1.25-kilos were all easy enough.

IMH

Set up is (on GN scales) 5.6-kilos

B/H: +45-kilos x 3 reps @, +60-kilos x 3 reps @, +75-kilos x 1 rep @,

L/H: +81.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: +91.25-kilos x 4 of 5 x 1 reps (so one fail)

Bwt: 289lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

One hand deadlift

Non hook grip sets

B/H: 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 100-kilos x 3 reps @, 140-kilos x 2 reps @

Hook grip sets

B/H: 170-kilos x1 rep @,

L/H: 200-kilos x 1 rep (ok)

R/H: 200-kilos x 1 sloppy rep, rested, x 1 better rep


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Legs and pinch at our yard.

Mike arrived at 1030 or so and proceeded to rearrange all of the back part (storage area) of the unit so as to get our new purpose built stone platforms in situ. It made life interesting... as did my pulling the cable of the block which holds it in place on the leg extension. So it was a very long, drawn out, kinda giant set style workout (pinch was done between leg sets for example). Finally my right thumb skin is still torn from the 113.6-kilos on Saturday's pinch workout so I readjusted the position on that thumb only. It still got done.

Leg Press

to (after much stretching and prep work) 700-kilos (all the machine will hold x 8 shallow reps (no pad on seat upright) and another set of 8 reps deeper with 2 pads.

Leg Extension

to a working set with 195-kilos which pulled the cable off. So did 2 x 8 reps with 145-kilos.

Leg Curl

25 x 8 reps, 35 x 8 reps, 45 x 8 reps.

2HP

to 107.7-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. I'm not gonna add weight for a while because at this level I'm doing ok. At best I'll go to 110-kilos for multiple singles.


----------



## SteveGardener

For the UK muscle member asking about my diet:

Here's my diet for Tuesday inc treats

7.30am

Bowl of oats and dried mixed fruit with milk and sugar. Tea, sugar and creatine. Vitamin pills etc

11.00am

100g approx protein powder (75g protein)

2.00pm (nearer 3pm)

3 sausages, some veg

5.00pm

100g approx protein powder (75g protein)

8.00pm

3 sausages, some veg

10.00pm

100g approx protein powder (75g protein)

The above is typical. I also drank a carb drink and ate a cheap brand version of Jaffa cake (double box)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Vulcan Gripper

Usual warm ups

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x VVN, VN, 1, VVN, VVN, fail

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16+band x VN, 1, 1, 1, 1, L17 x VVN, VVN

1 hand pinch

B/H: 2 x 10kg plates x 3 reps @, 2 x thin 15kg plates x 3 reps @.

L/H: +pin+2.5-kilos x 1 rep (struggled due to small bit of skin missing on thumb pad due to rough wood handling yesterday).

R/H: +pin+3.75-kilos x 3 reps, +pin+5.00-kilos x 3 reps, +pins+6.25-kilos x 1 rep only 

Blob work

B/H: 20-kilos HGT blob x 3 reps @ (easy right, hard left)

L/H: 20-kilos x 3 rep (much easier this time), 25-kilos blob x 3 r/p negs (1st one with index finger and thumb assist from right hand then with index finger under blob using minimal assist. Then 2-3 attempts where I was getting air under it for a few inches.

R/H: 25-kilos x 3 reps, then 30-kilos x 3 r/p reps with assist as above


----------



## BigDom86

any new training pics?


----------



## SteveGardener

No. I did a load of videos of some blinding sessions for the hoped for but now not likely documentary I was part of. There supposed to be a promo still be made so as and when... if not I'll youtube a bunch more and link them up.

In zee meantime check out two more videos added to my youtube account to keep you sated: http://www.youtube.com/user/Gripperbookguy

*Friday*

Spent far too long chatting to one of my brothers on the phone (looking at early redundancy with a nice big lump of cash and lots to think about) so got started late. Also some issues with the company which processes our credit cards on my whey site needed attention.

Two hand pinch

Not fully recovered but the schedule said so... (bad idea)

Gloves on

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep

Gloves off (but on between all attempts

plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos (adjusted for right thumb as before) x 1 rep, plus 90-kilos x fail (moment of madness ha ha), plus 85-kilos x fail.

2" V-Bar

A little off but I threw it back in at the Woodall comp weight after RT

B/H: Bar+75-kilos x 1 rep @,

L/H: +105-kilos x fail, fail

R/H: +105-kilos x 1 rep, +120-kilos (132.5??) x 1 rep, +130-kilos (142.5?) x fail, fail.

RT

New handle

B/H: +45-kilos x 1 rep @, +60-kilos x 1 rep @, +75-kilos x 1 rep @, +90-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: +96.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +106.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Old Handle

+115-kilos x 1 rep @, +125-kilos x 1 rep @, +135-kilos x fail both.

Thick handled dumbbell work

Because of what preceeded it being more or less the same I dropped this altogether.

2" Vbar at about 250lbs

4 x 1 reps each - all nice n high


----------



## SteveGardener

But here's a photo from the Peter Horne competition of what would have been, had I managed to get it to lock out, an all time world record 2 hand pinch:


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Nautilus Vertical Chest machine (plate loaded)

Gymnation finally got it set up (see pic)










2 plates a side x 8 reps, 3 plates a side x 8 reps, 3.5 plates a side (70kg) x 6 reps, 4 plates a side x 6 reps, 5 plates a side x 4 reps, 5.5 plates a side (110-kilos / 231lbs) x 2 (and 1 almost but not quite) r/p reps. This was a 'what can I do with it' session

Pullover machine

12p x 8 reps, 19p x 8 reps, stack+35-kilos x 8 reps

Off to mine

Low row cable 1 arm at a time

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps.

IM Horn

B/H: set up +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, 85-kilos x 1 rep (PB for left I think),

R/H only: +90-kilos x 1 rep, +95-kilos x 1 rep

Shopping delivered early so a 10 min break then

Plate wrist curl

B/H: 10-kg plate x 6 reps @, 15-kg plate x 3 reps

L/H: 15kg plate+1.25kg+pin x 0 reps!! Grr, dropped back to 15kg plate x 2 of 3 attempts

R/H: 15kg+2,.5kg+pin x 2 reps, 15kg+3.75kg+pin x 1 rep (PB??)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Day of rest my ass.

Torsion Grippers

Usual warm ups

L/H: CoC 3 x poor set/VN, TnG, 1, HG350 x 1 rep, BBE x VVN, fail/poor set, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: BBE x 1 reps, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, 4.01 rated 4 x 1 rep, my harder 4 x VN, VN

Double over hand deadlift - standard bar

bar x 6 reps, 60-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 4-5 reps, 140-kilos x 4 reps, 170-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

Before doing a little work and working out I put together a 'contest prep' video from highlights I'd hoped would appear in the now probably not happening documentary. Enjoy:






*Monday*

Was a good workout 

2HP

usual warm ups etc to 106.7-kilos x 1 rep, then 107.7-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

2" V-Bar

B/H: pin+ 90-kilos x 1 rep @, +110-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: +120-kilos (132.5) x 1 rep, +125-kilos (137.5) x fail

R/H: +130-kilos (142.5) x 1 rep, +135-kilos (147.5) x fail

RT

pin+handle

B/H: +90-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: +96.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: +1016.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Vulcan

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x VN and then N. Dropped to L12+1b x 1 rep, doubled the band and it broke when I did a rep (so 2 x 1). Found 2 more and did L12+2b x VVN, 1, 1, 1

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L17 x fail (slipped on thumb pad - this happens a lot so I filed the end before the next set), VVN (spring moved out of groove as I closed it to a lower setting), VN. L16+2b x VVN, 1, 1, 1.

1HP

B/H: 2 x 10-kilo plates x 3 reps @, 2 x thin 15-kilo plates x 3 reps @.

L/H: 2 x thin 15's +pin+2.5kgs x 3 half reps, x 3 x 1 rep, x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: 2 x thin 15's +pin+3.75kgs x 3 reps, +pin+5kgs x 3 reps, +pin+6.25kgs x 2, x 3 reps

Blob work

B/H: 20kg x 3 reps @.

L/H: 25kgs x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 30kgs x 3 single finger assisted reps (up) and negs (down)

Later 4 giggles

Hang from rack using 2.5-inch thick bar and 20-kilos on a dipping belt for 9 seconds and then a MDB lift to show who 'any time' means any time LOL.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday pm*

Trained with Paul so met him half way on the pinch

2HP @ about 57mm (between 56-58)

set (23??) x 6 reps, 20-kilos x 3 reps, 30-kilos x 1 rep, 40-kilos x 1 rep, 50-kilos x 1 rep, 60-kilos x 1 rep, 70-kilos x 1 rep, 75-kilos x 1 rep, 80-kilos x 1 rep, 85-kilos x fail, fail

PWC

A little off due to earlier workout as was IMH to follow - still ok though

B/H: 5kg x 6 reps @, 10-kilos x 4 reps @,

L/H: 15-kilos x 1 rep, pin x 1, x fail

R/H: 15-kilos x 3 reps, pin 1.25-kilos x 1 rep, then too quick a jump to pin 2.5-kilos x fail, 1 rep, pin 3.75-kilos x fail, fail and then barely

R/Formulator

set up 5kg x 8 reps, +10kg x 8 reps, +12.75-kilos x 4 reps

IMH

B/H: +40-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: +85-kilos x 1 rep, then fail

R/H: +95-kilos x fail, fail, +90-kilos x fail, +85-kilos x fail.

Done.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Other than my all the damn time annoying sciatica training is good.

Seated machine press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, plus 45-kilos x 6 reps, plus 90-kilos x 6 reps, plus 120-kilos x 6 reps

DB Curls (hammer style)

17.5-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27.5-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos @ x 8 hard reps

TPD

stack x 10 reps, +25-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos (wanted 60 but ballsed it up) x all out 12 reps (hard)

1 arm reverse grip and forward TPD

25-kilos x 8/8 (reverse grip then forward grip), 30-kilos x 8/8 (hard).

Right upper arm pumped to 19.75-inches (best was a little over 20 at a lot heavier bodyweight so all is good).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

As I am ahead of schedule on my plan I could have probably squeezed in another rest day (you better believe I'm having one tomorrow) cos today I was OFF. Gripper work was much harder than it needed to be and man I was so close to falling on my ass with the max weight one hand deadlifts... too close.

T/Grippers

Usual warm ups

L/H: HG350 x N, 1 rep, BBE x VVN, VVN, fail, VVN, VVN

R/H: 3.5 x N, 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, 4.01 x VN, MM7D x 1 rep, 4.01 x TnG, TnG, N

1 Hand deadlifts

B/H: thumbless with 60-kilos x 3 reps @, thumb over 100-kilos x 3 reps @, 140-kilos x fail left/success right. So I did left again with a hook grip. Hook grip 160-kilos x 1 rep @ (left could have been better), 180-kilos x 1 rep @ (this time the right could have been better), 200-kilos x L/H (legs were not quite locked out and got real dizzy), R/H: half up, got dizzy let it bomb. Stopped here.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Another days rest while family visited (I'm renaming my grand daughter 'Chuckles') and plenty of eating. A tidied up schedule and we're in the run down to the British (less than 18 days now). I think I've 1 or 2 more rest days and then it's non-stop until 3 days before.

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L12+2b x 5 x 1 reps - solid

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16+2b x 5 x 1 reps - solid

1HP

Checked with Chad the width of 2 plates to 1HP in his event at 2.5-inches. So changed to 2 x thick 15-kilo plates (70mm or as close as 2.5" as you'll get)

B/H: 2 x 15-kilo plates x 3 reps @. +pin x 2 reps @, pin+2.5kg x 1 rep @, +3.75kg x 1 rep @

L/H: done

R/H: pin+5kg x 1 rep, pin+6.25kg x 1 rep, pin+7.5kg x fail (scaled at 39.5kg)

Blob

B/H: 20-kilos x 2 rep,

L/H: 25-kilos x 1/2 rep, x neg, x 1/2 rep, x neg, x 1 rep, x 1/2 rep

R/H: 25-kilos x 2 reps, 30-kilos x neg (left hand finger tip) x 2 negs, dropped back to 25-kilos x timed hold.


----------



## Dandy-uk

i honestly have never heard of any of these lifts hehehe seems hardcore and ya gym looks old school  love it


----------



## SteveGardener

Feel free to ask what's what. Many are old school feats of strength now used in grip strength competitions (my speciality) and some are an adaption. But we are 'hardcore' for sure and loving it 

*Thursday*

Non-grip training so still posting

At Gymnation

Vertical bench machine (as per last time)

Did another max session now I have a feel for it. Worked with Scooter.

40-kilos e/s x 8 reps, 60-kilos e/s x 8 reps, 80-kilos e/s x 6 reps, 100-kilos e/s x 4 reps, 120-kilos e/s x 1 rep, 130-kilos e/s x 1 rep, 140-kilos (7 plates each side) x 1/2 up but unable to lock out). The last three max weight sets made me a little dizzy (probably from holding my breath). We also seemed to get a load of other lads wanting in from 5 plates up (ie: cos we were beasting it LOL). No one came close and Scooter was doing reps with 4 plates a side only

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+40-kilos x 5 reps (all were slow cos I was worried the weight was gonna fall off)

At my gym

One arm low row

B/H: 40-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps (L/H a little rest-pause style on the last 3 reps)

Bwt: 284 on GN scales


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday pm*

Plate wrist curls

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 reps @, 10-kilos x 3 reps @, 15-kilos x 1 rep @, 15kg+pin x 1 rep @

L/H: 15kg+pin+1.25-kilos x 0, 1, 1, 1 reps (add collar next time)

R/H: 15kg+pin+1.25-kilos x 1 rep, +2.5 x 1 rep, +3.75-kilos x fail, dropped back to +2.5-kilos x 1, 1, 1 reps (again add collar next time).

R/Formulator

5-kilos x 12 reps, 10-kilos x 8 reps, 12.75-kilos x 6 reps

IMH

B/H: +60-kilos x 1 rep @, +75-kilos

L/H: +85-kilos x 0 rep, 80-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: +85-kilos x 1 rep, +90-kilos x TnG rep

Orbi-grip work

1-kilo loaded and I was switching back n' forth between hands (only as long as it took to start a stop watch).

B/H: 30 seconds clockwise, switch to the other hand, do the same, then back again and do 30-seconds anti-clockwise. I plan on extending the duration.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Torsion Grippers

Usual warm-ups etc

L/H: to BBE x VN, VVN, VVN, VVVN, VVN, VVN, VVN.

R/H: HG350 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, MM7D x TnG, TnG, 4.01 rated 4 x VVN, VVN, VVN

Double overhand thick bar deadlift

70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 1 rep, 172.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Orbi-grip work

B/H: 40-seconds anti-clockwise and 40-seconds clockwise switching as before.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Less than 14 days to go...

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep. Then +85-kilos (106.7) x fail, fail. I thought I'd shot my bolt but H turned up. As per having someone watching then meant: 1, 1, 1 rep. +86-kilos (107.7) x 1 rep, +87-kilos x 1 rep (108.7) and then +88-kilos (109.7) x fail. Nuff.

Thick handled dumbbell work

A few short holds with baby Inch B/H then I alternated back n' forth between high pulling the Baby Inch left handed and right hand deadlifts with the Inch x 5-6 reps.

Orbi-grip

B/H: 50-seconds a/clockwise, switch etc, 50-seconds clockwise. R/H no probs but L/H: was more like 40 seconds work, 10 seconds ouch, ouch, 10 more seconds


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

It was a hard day today. Late getting up, eating etc. With under 13 days to go these last few sessions are naturally hard work but I was a little disappointed with my gripper work. The rest of the session was, as can be seen, better than expected.

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep, L12+3b x 1 rep, VN, N, L13 x 1 rep 

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16+3b x VN, VN, N, L17 x fail (hard work)

1 Hand Pinch

B/H: 2 x 'fat' 15-kilo plates x 3 reps @ (hard work for L/H), +pin x 1 rep @, +1.25-kilos x 1 rep @, +2.5-kilos x 1 rep @, +3.75-kilos x 1 rep @, +5-kilos x 1 rep @.

R/H only: continued with +6.25-kilos x 1 rep, +7.5-kilos x 1 rep, +8.75-kilos (think this was a PB) x 1 rep. *With the +8.75-kilos I thought 'hang on, doesn't that make it more than 40-kilos total?' so... I dragged out 2 x 20-kilo discs (marked as 19.58kg and 20.34kg for a total 39.92kg) and managed 3 x 1 rep and 1 x a half rep. Sweet!!*

Blob work

With the left6 hand out of the 1HP game I did L/H only blob work thus: 20-kilos x 2 x 1 rep, 25-kilos x 1/2 rep, TnG, TnG.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

My lower back and erectors are super tight. Although I can barely afford it I'll see if I can book in for a massage and manipulation session this week. The last thing I want is to feel wrecked with just a few days left.

Seated machine press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, plus 60-kilos x 6 reps, plus 125-kilos x 6 reps.

DB Hammer Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 6 reps, 40-kilos x fail, 35-kilos x 8 reps

TPD

stack x 8 reps, plus 25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 50-kilos x 8 reps, plus 60-kilo x 8 reps.

1 arm tricep reverse grip alt with over grip

25-kilos x 8 reps @, 35-kilos x 8 reps @

right upper arm was 19 7/8ths of an inch, forearm 16 1/4+ bwt: 284.5lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday pm*

Plate wrist curl

Was strong on this, esp right handed and esp after warming up and failed attempts.

B/H: 5-kilos x usual, 10-kilos x usual. 15-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 15kg plate+pin+olympic spring clip collar+1.25-kilos x 1, 1, 0 (scaled at 18.10-kilos)

R/H: 15kg plate+2.5-kilos x fail, 1, same+collar as above x 1, upped to 15kg plate+3.75-kilos+pin (scaled at 20.30-kilos) x 2 x 1 reps (was more there but decided to save it for the competition).

R/Formulator work

+5-kilos x 10 reps, plus 10-kilos x 8 reps, plus 12.75-kilos x 6 reps

IMH

B/H: pin etc +60-kilos x 1 rep @, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: tried +85-kilos x 0, 0 reps

R/H: +90-kilos x 0, 1, 1, 1 reps

Orbi-grip

B/H: alternating 50-seconds a/clockwise, then clockwise.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Lower part of the back still mad sore. So avoiding anything which might aggravate it like the plague - no one hand deadlifts today then. I've got a couple of ideas I might try later (RT handle hangs from bar for example) where I can work the hands hard but not make the back any more sore. I've the appointment in the morning so might well end up doubling every day to Tuesday afterwards. Ten minutes stretching in the lounge to loosen up a little and trying not to drop crap on the floor. Grippers I can do so...

Torsion grippers

usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x VVVN (good), VVVN, VVN, then dropped to HG350 x 2 x 1 reps.

R/H: BBE X 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, MM7D x 2 x 1 TnG reps, CoC 4 (4.01) x 2 x 1 maybe reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday lunchtime*

Today is one of the 'I understand nothing about how my body works' days. For the past 2 days and even a little now I've had lower back soreness and stiffness. This morning I trained grippers as a way of doing something to keep me on target. I went back pre-lunch and decided, in spite of having worked the move just a day or two ago, plate wrist curls. I ended up having a pretty decent heavy RT session. My back seemed to not have any issue with that at all and even now is only a little off.

So I know sweet f' all. Anyway:

Plate wrist curls

B/H: 5-kilos x 8 reps, 10-kilos x 8 reps, 15-kilos x 1 rep, 15-kilos+pin x 1 rep

L/H: +1.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +1.25-kilos x 1 rep, +2.5-kilos x 1 rep, +3.75-kilos x fail, then 2 iffy reps.

R/Formulator work

set up +5-kilos x 8 reps, +10-kilos x 8 reps, +12.75-kilos x 8 reps

RT

NH

B/H: set up +90kg disc x 1 rep @

L/H: as above +6.25 (so 96.25++) x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: as above +10 (s0 106.25) x 3 x 1 reps

OH

B/H: set up +110-kilos 1rep @, +130-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: carried on alone +140-kilos x 1 rep, +142.5-kilos x 1 rep, +145-kilos x 1 rep, +150-kilos x fail.

Orbi-grip

usual anti-clockwise then switch etc

L/H: 55 seconds/45, 5 sec rest, 5

R/H: 55 seconds/55seconds


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Osteo appt: my god £42.00 for a half hour... I'm in the wrong game. But he earned his crust today.

Trained at 11.00 'ish

2HP

worked to 107.7-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. This is enough.

1HDL HG

Didn't max out because I felt off (not unusual after osteo) and was still sore through the hips etc.

to 170-kilos x 1 rep @ hooked. Stopped as I was feeling the strain and have no wish to get injured.


----------



## SteveGardener

Friday

I'll be doing some more stretches later but in the mean time.

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, l13 x VN, 1, 1, VVN, 1

R/H: L12 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L17 x VN, VVN, VVN, VN

1HP work

B/H: Straight in with a pair of thick 15kg discs for 3 x 1 each.

L/H: +pin x 1 rep, +5-kilos x 1 rep, +7.5-kilos x fail

R/H: 2 x 20-kilo discs x (I think) a total of about 6-7 x 1 reps (some better than others - see video/photos).

Paul then suggested having a quick go at the 3 x 10-kilo (will be 25's in the US) lift. So I did it easy with my right. We then set up the thinner standard 10's for my left and then finally I did 3 x fat Olympic 10's with my right and 3 x thin standard 10's with my left at the same time. Video

Blob work

B/H: 20-kilos x a few (a little hard after the heavy one hand pinch).

L/H: 25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 30-kilos x assist x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

My minds on my lower back issues at the mo and doing what I can to overcome the pain and ensure I recover well enough to kick the ass that all the training I've done to get me here will enable me to do.

Chest ' back

Vertical bench

20-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos (each side) x 3 x 4 reps

Pullover

I took a little care with this not wanting to tweak the back but still did ok.

8p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack +35-kilos (not the 40 like last time) x 6 reps

Off to my gym

1 arm cable low row

40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

My last weights session before Saturday. I'll stretch, walk and work on recovery and I also have some stuff to do regarding the set up etc for the event but no more weights.

Two hand pinch

My aching back was a little off putting but each of the heavy reps was a little better than the last one. I also cut it short so as to save it all for the weekend.

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

PWC

B/H: 5-kilos x 8 reps, 10-kilos x 8 reps, 15-kilos x 1 rep, plus pin x 1 rep

L/H: +1.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (added a wrist wrap for the last 2 reps - no injuries needed now)

R/H: +1.25-kilos x 1 rep, +2.5-kilos x 1 rep, +3.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (all wrapped for safety this time).

Orbi-grip work

B/H: 1.5-kilos loaded x 30/30 (as per), then 2-kilos loaded x 30/30 ouch!!

A heavier weight seems to give me a greater pump than the lighter recoup/recover level weights. I had a bastard pump after the heavier sets and a little vein or three coming up (down near the inside of the joint). But the tape measuring was the best bit... 16.5-inches on the right forearm baby!! Nasty.


----------



## SteveGardener

3x British champ baby 

*Overall results*

1st Steve Gardener 6pts

2nd Paul Savage 10pts

3rd Sam Solomi 16pts

4th Fred Coombs 21pts

5th Stew Killick 22pts

Vulcan Gripper

L/H+R/H=Total

Paul S: 19+19=38

Steve G: 16+19=35

Sam S: 16+16=32

Fred C: 12+16=28

Stew K: 10+12=22

2HP

Name/width/best lift

Steve G (44): 110.20 (attempt of 115.7 just off)

Sam S (54): 93.07

Paul S (54): 78.83

Fred C (48): 77.7

Stew K (48): 72.64

Plate Wrist Curl

L/H+R/H=total

Steve G: 15+2.5+pin(19.10) plus 15+3.75+pin(20.35) = 39.45kg

Paul S: 15+2.5+pin(19.10) plus 15+2.5+pin(19.10) = 38.20kg

Sam S: 15+1.25+pin (17.85) plus 15+1.25+pin (17.85) = 35.70

Stew K: 15 (15) plus 15+pin (16.60) = 31.60

Fred C: 10+2.5+pin (14.10) plus 10+2.5+pin (14.10) = 28.20

One hand deadlift (hook grip)

L/H+R/H=total

Steve G: 180+200 = 380kilos

Paul S: 182.5+190 = 372.5kilos

Stew K:150+160= 310kilos

Fred C: 145+160 = 305kilos

Sam S: 140+150= 290kilos

Baby Inch for time (new rules)

L/H+R/H=total in seconds

Steve G: 50+50=100

Paul S: 35+36=71

Sam S: 21+34=55

Fred C: 28+22=50

Stew K: 8+8=16


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday (The day after the night (day) before)*

For some god forsaken reason I was up at the crack of dawn, probably all the caffeine etc I took yesterday to get me through the day. Indeed none for the week preceding it except whatever was in my usual cup of tea in the morning gave whatever stimulants I used yesterday an extra kick. Anyway, most of week, from Monday onwards, had been with no training at all. I'd planned on having my last day on Tuesday but low back pelvic pain meant I stopped a day early. So I did some stretching 2-3x a day after that. It seemed no matter what though that my back was going to be 'off' all week and even though I'd hoped to bound out of bed like a young Gazelle come Saturday morning while shouting 'it's a miracle, I'm cured' that didn't happen.

You can imagine then that whatever game plan I might have had might well be off and for sure the 'will I, wont I?' doubts flitted about my brain. Both Paul Savage (fellow competitor and my tenant) and I were up a little early (6'ish) and so I fuelled up with an early breakfast, enjoyed a relaxing bath, dosed my myself up on what ought to be my new sponsor (Ibuprofen) and then snacked before starting to take over the last few bits and bobs to help the competition run smoothly. In fact previously I'd not liked having 'all this crap to do' pre comp but it is a distraction so you don't sit around fretting about what's gonna happen, how you feel and so on.

Kick off was set for 1100 and if I remember only our ref, David Horne, was a little late due to some accidents he had to get pass on the way down. The rest of the gang, Sam Solomi (Devon and brought up by buddy Tim), Fred Coombs (studying in Wiltshire) and Stew (Hampshire) all arrived in time and I handed out the event shirts *kindly donated by James Grahame*. I made sure, if there were no others, that we got at least one shot of the gang together.










L-R: Sam, Fred, Paul, Steve and Stew

*Vulcan*

First event was using David Horne's Vulcan Gripper. Indeed we use the EXACT same machine, spring, etc every time we use it as an event. This levels the field as it were. I'd had it in mind that I'd do well with my right but might place 2nd or even 3rd in this event based on my left hand strength. I knew Paul had been doing well and Sam can and does have good days on this (winning grippers in the 08 Euros). But while I placed 2nd (equalling Paul's right with a level 19 effort but getting a 16 to his 19 with my left). Sam got 16 both hands and Fred with one of his and these numbers mean they'd do well on David Horne's list of the same.

*2HP*

I was favourite on this event and did not disappoint. I lost on the coin toss (wide or narrow... it was narrow) so went first and was the only one, as per, at 44mm. But my first official attempt won the event (about 102kg). I then pulled 107 and 110 (none scaled). As I knew I was ahead of where ever any of others might be bar a miracle I could have left it after the 2nd lift but as my hips, thanks to many, many painkillers, were feeling ok and my pinch grip strong it was a 'what the hell' moment and I went outside while the guys reloaded and scaled the set up to get it to 115.5-kilos (the world record being 115) . When I came back even with my huffing and puffing and what looks like a valiant effort I was once again short of just touching the bar at the required height (as with my previous attempt with 117 a few weeks back). Sam did a video:






Sam managed to get his name moved up several slots on the top 50 of all time list (now at 21) with a 93.07kg effort but I'd hoped to see him pull 105-kilos. The rest of the field averaged 80kg. Paul also knew this would not be a great event for him and like him many times in training I also tore a little skin on my final lift.

*Plate Wrist Curl*

Next up was our new test of wrist strength the plate wrist curl. We used a typical 15-kilo Olympic weightlifting plate for most of the event (with the exception of Fred's efforts) and then a light weight (1.6kg) loading pin and additional discs where required.










Steve, either on the way down or on the way up with a decent weight.

This was very much a work in progress in terms of trying to get the spirit of the event conveyed in the rules and application. But, for the most part, it worked. Ultimately having a good day with my left hand and making the right choices helped me win the event. Paul said after that he'd peaked, in his mind, a little early hitting the big numbers (15+3.75+pin) around 2 weeks earlier. Later, in a conversation with David, he admitted a lack of experience meant that being able to put it together on the day had not helped. Mind you I recall saying as much but it was when we were trash talking during the run up LOL ;D.

*One hand deadlift.*

This was the one event were, with my back injury, I felt it might be the tipping point had the previous events not gone well. I also, confidence aside, never take any event nor point in the competition for granted. It would be like Jenson Button deciding, with a half lap to go, to milk the crowd only for a 2nd place guy to have the lap from Heaven and pass him on the final straight. So it was very much a case of 'lets see what my body lets me do'.

In training my best, a few weeks before and sans injury, had been a very hard 200-kilos with each hand. They had literally almost put me on my **** in terms of effort. I'd actually staggered around the lifting platform hoping not to fall over and knock myself out while having the gym to myself. Now, with my back bitching all damned week, I was more concerned with not doing myself an injury that would put me out of action for weeks. Not only would that have done for me the day I'd have been done for the US competition to come. Add to that that like a race horse post race my muscles, from calves to neck, had been twitching and cramping all day regardless of how much I drank. I'd had this previously and said then it was as though my body was ready to tense the hardest it possibly can to give maximum effort. But fun... not a bit. Even taking my track suit bottoms off to allow me to push off a thigh meant pain and discomfort.

With all that in mind I had to start thinking about how hard I wanted to win, how much desire I had and how deep in pain I was prepared to take myself. I'm 'lucky', if that's a good choice of word, that I can be a little off the wall in such moments and quite prepared to be daft, at least from the point of view of those who do not do what we do and ready to tear something. Do or die. Open the gates I is a coming.

On my first pull I had a quite weird pulling sensation on the right site of my pelvis. Whether I freed something up (sitting here with some discomfort like before says otherwise) or maybe I just felt ok enough to know I would be ok... whatever. I knew I could pull some more. So I did a 160kg left and 170kg right opener. Paul seemed to be choosing thus 'whatever Steve does plus 2.5kg' but actually did 12.5 and 170 (same as me). Regardless it meant a 2.5kg lead on that event, if not overall 9all that matters). My 2nd pulls were 170kg left and 180kg right. Second blood of the day for me (following the pinch and my right thumb base) with a small but annoying tear to the left thumb pad. I kept it clean while Paul pulled 180kg with either hand (bar to the front to my straddle style). Again, on this event, Paul in front and very much in contention. My left thumb momentarily dry I did a 180-kilo... ahh but no go. It did not budge one inch whatsoever. My mind, it seemed, let me down and the tear stopped me putting any power into the lift. Legging it over the road I came back with some plaster type tape and in accordance with the rules taped the tear. With the rising bar rule in place it was me again with the final lift for my left hand (2 still left for my right) I managed a good high pull with my left hand. I opted for a 190kg right for my third attempt so it was Paul again he did a 182.5 left and a 185 right. Could this be the tipping point, later mentioned by David, were the right choices could mean winning and wrong one losing? It seems so. So I had the 3rd right attempt but failed to get to a high enough position for the ref to give me the nod with the 190-kilos. I then, playing the game, looked at the points, the lifts and half an eye on what I'd done and thought myself capable of. So I can take the 190 again... is that enough... damn and blast my tired brain... screw it I'll take 200-kilos to ensure the points.

So 200-kilos it is then. The 190 having not been quite high enough I slipped off, again with the cramp, my weightlifting boots to get what little extra height I could. Load the bar boys here we go!










It aint pretty but it'll do.

With one of the 'rrrooooaaarrrrrrrrr getttthheeefuuuucccckkkupppp' type moments and a 'damn the consequences' floating through my mind I took my sweet time. There's a photo of me, eyes to the gods, lost in the moment and dragging what I need from some place in my head and my heart. Off the floor and please god let the ref say good lift... there! He said it. Job done!!! How ****ing sweet does that taste??? Oh yes!!

*Baby Inch dumbbell hold for time*

Now I can cruise. With me in the lead everyone else goes first. Times vary from 8 seconds a hand to Paul's respectable 35 and 36 but my best is 1.05 and I did 40 odd weeks ago then stopped bothering to train it. I hear David say 'you only need 5 seconds plus' and I'm the current record holder. But I've loads left and so now I can show boat. I pull 50-seconds with either hand to put me out in front.

*Fin*

Was it an easy win. Not my a long chalk. My body feels more battered than during any previous competition and I never once took my foo off the gas. One bad event, one silly mistake and my four point lead over Paul could have disappeared. But 4 firsts and one 2nd... enough to get the job done.

As always a long and tiring day. In a moment before the trophies I took a few seconds to remind the MUCH younger guys that they are close to me now and how much better than me they will be very, very soon. That they are our future and need to bring in more blood. I remind ALL those present, the ref, myself and the other lifters - young and old - that just by taking part they rise from the mob and need to pat themselves on the back. Many lift, few compete.

Finally I paid thanks to those without whom the day would not have had the shine it did. From James Grahame and Doherty's gym in Australia helping a competition in the UK with the shirts, through 'Big' Al Christie of www.perthstrongman.com whose fiscal help allowed, for the first time ever, us to give cash prizes (the balance from the entry fees) and finally to Steve and Ken ho have helped me three years on the trot and more to give away some great high value items every year. Thanks again guys - your outstanding contributions help us keep going.

Now I can ease of the gas for a few days and then back on with half the work load in the next few weeks with an eye on my next visit to the US of A on June 20th. Oh joy... 280+ and an economy seat and 9+ hours... I can't wait.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

A break in session for my legs and my as always (or so it seems) aching back. Grippers and an easy pinch session tomorrow. I'll also look at my revised game plan for the June 20th event.

Leg Press

The back made it all very difficult. Completely straightening out my legs was nigh on impossible so most reps were non-lock style.

20-kilos a side x 10 reps, 40-kilos a sidxe x 20 reps, 60-kilos a side x 3 reps, 80-kilos a side x 30 reps. Loaded 100-kilos a side but stopped.

Leg Ext

45-kilos x 10 reps, 95-kilos x 10 reps, 145-kilos (stack) x 8 reps

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 hard reps

Orbi-grip

2-kilos loaded x 35 seconds e/w usual alternating style both hands. Not a killer hand workout (not after the efforts of the weekend ha) but the right forearm still pumped to a fraction over 16.5-inches. If this carries on... sweet.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday pm*

I was on my way to the unit when I saw Elias on his way to gymnation so...

RT

NH

B/H: handle, pin, etc plus 60-kilos x 8 reps @, 80-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: handle, pin, etc plus 100-kilos x fail, 96.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: handle, pin, etc plus 106.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

OH

L/H: handle, pin, etc plus 120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: handle, pin, etc plus 120-kilos x 1 rep, 135-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 145-kilos x fail

I spent far too much time telling everyone about my result on Saturday LOL

Bwt: 286.5lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday am*

Torsion Grippers

Could have been better.

L/H: BBE x VVN, VVN, VVN, VN

R/H: MM7D x TnG, TnG, VVN, VVN

2HP

right thumb skin still needs a day or so.

Worked to plus 85-kilos (107.7) x 1 iffy rep and 1 fail.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

A little late getting started due to this being my first proper work day after the bank hol (we dispatch Mon, Wed and Fri). A quick look at the medley for the Chad event MEDLEY INFO HERE gave me some ideas to play with.

Medley work

So I set up the 12.5kg 2" V-Bar (on loan from Twig) with a 87kg plate = 99.5kg or a little under 220lbs (I'll add 10kg next time as it was easy). Then 3 x 10-kilo plates with 2 x 1.25-kilos (71.64lbs) plus the light 1.6kg pin (a tad under 75lbs total). Following this was our 20kilo HGT blob and HGT 'Inch' dumbbell. Add in 85-kilos in plates plus the medium pin, clip and IM 'Horn' (total over the 200lbs needed). Then I added another 87-kilo disc, medium pin, clip and our newest RT handle.

First run was V-bar, 3 x 10 and Horn. No problems right handed but my left... V-bar only. Second run I added the blob and Inch in and did all objects right handed (I HAVE to do the Horn first and then it's nothing). Then. once I got my breath back, I did three full run throughs including (on the 2nd and 3rd) attempts with either hand on some objects. So, for example, my last run was IMH RH only, V-bar - both hands, right hand only 3 x 10+, Blob either hand, Inch right hand only, legged it over to the RT and did high pulls with either hand. Run back around and do V-Bar again both hands, 3 x 10 r/h only, blob again both hands and Inch right hand only. On the last one, which I think amounts to 11 attempts it took me 1 minute 5 seconds.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

d/overhand rack pulls (hole 7).

The aim was hips through (ie: proper locking out).

60-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 140-kilos x 3 reps, 180-kilos x 3 r/p reps

1HP

B/H: 2 x 15-kilo plates x 3 reps @

L/H: stopped and did the next lift.

R/H: 20 x 20-kilos (19.81+20.39=40.20kg) x 1, 1, 1/2, 1/2

5 x 5-kilo plate (see medley info)

B/H: plus long pin (about 8-10lbs so 63-65lbs) x 2 x 1 reps

L/H: 2 x 1 reps more.

R/H: added 2 more kilos (so 60.4lbs) x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## anabolic ant

loving the pics mate...and the weights your throwing around...great strength feats n training!!!!

what would you recommened as the foremost and most basic for grip strength in a normal gym without any gripping devices,apart from deadlifting,back n bicep exercises?


----------



## SteveGardener

All gyms have means of training the grip. From deadlifting in a power rack and just holding on for dear life to the same with a towel wrapped around it. You can do plate pinches using the plates they will have. Stick them on one end of an olympic bar and you've a set up (pain to load but what the hell) to using the same bar but instead of plate pinching you hold the end itself and it wants to rotate. Set it like you are doing t-bar rows.

Wrap clothes or towels around lat pulldown handles and the like and squeezing them as you workout is hard work (make sure not to get snagged on cables etc).

*Saturday*

I seemed to lack the extra snap, crackle and pop needed to grind down the handles on grippers. I'll make some small adjustments over the next couple of weeks and if need be will drop down and take a run at the June 20th target date.

Grippers

usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x VVN, N (ps), VN, CoC3 x 1, 1, 1, VN

R/H: MM7D x VVN, dropped back to BBSE x 1, 1, VVN, TnG

2HP

hard, hard work but this seemed to get better as I did more and more attempts. A combination of my back feeling its usual self and requiring some serious muttering meant I dragged my sorry ass through it. The usual build up to set up plus 85-kilos (107.7kg approx) x 1, 1/2, TnG (all shaking legs and just making it), 1, 1, 1, then no go.

Dinnie work

Using the handle from a few years back

handle, heavy pin and clip plus 87-kilo disc x 2 x 1 reps e/hand. Then the same set up with 2 x 87-kilo discs (about 186kg total) x 1 rep e/h then finally with the addition of an additional 20-kilos (so about 207kg) x 1 rep each hand. I'd have liked to have seen a full pull through rep on the last two attempts.

2" V-Bar

bar (12.5) plus 87-kilos x 1 rep each hand, plus 10-kilos (about 110-kilos or the required 240/242lbs) x 2 x 1 rep each hand.

Orbi-grip

B/H: 2-kilos loaded x 40/40. A pre orbi taping of the right forearm showed (baring in mind I'd done the previously mentioned stuff) a tad under 16.25-inches. Post the 2 x 40-seconds each way 'flings' and it was at its biggest so far with a fraction under 16.75-inches. Mental. :shock:


----------



## BigDom86

cool pics


----------



## SteveGardener

Cheers.

*Sunday*

double over hand axle deadlift

70-kilos x 5-6 x 1 reps all about groove. 100-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. Every single rep was all about ass down. The hands are, as before, not the issue.

same but rack pulls

worked to 240-kilos loaded on a scaffold tube (failed at 240) hands outside the thighs. Hole 7 as before


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Lunchtime

Orbi-Grip

usual 2-kilos B/H: 40-seconds e/w

PM

Felt like training when I'd be in half a mind to have a rest day so...

RT work at GN.

All weights are plates only

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 96.25-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (last 2 hardish)

R/H: 106.25-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (as above)

OH

B/H: 120-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: done

R/H: 135-kilos x 1 rep, 145-kilos x 1 attempts (first one dead, 2nd a tad up)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm*

As per a chat with Paul - if only my am session was as goods as the PM one. And it was a good one too. My left shoulder was twinging a little and so I had a spot through the sticking point on my max weight set.

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, stack (with plate under lever) + 65-kilos x 8 reps, +160-kilos x 5 reps (see comment)

H style DB Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27.5-kilos @ 2 x 8 reps

TPD

stack x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps, plus 55-kilos x 12 reps

1 arm alt style TPD

30-kilos x 8/8 reps each, 35-kilos x 8/8 reps each. Monster pump inc upper forearm. Was looking freaky :twisted:


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Back still ridiculously stiff. Even the 30 and 40-kilo 1 hand pinches were hard on my back in terms of getting down to pick them up, at least to begin with.

1HP

B/H: 2 x 15kg discs x 3 x 1 reps @

L/H: as above plus pin x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 2 x 20kg discs x 5 x 1 reps

Blob

B/H: 20-kilo HGT blob x 3 x 1 reps @,

L/H: 25-kilo blob x 1 rep and 2 x attempts

R/H: 25-kilo blob x 4 x 1 reps

V-Bar

B/H: +60-kilos x 1 rep,

R/H: +120-kilos (132.5) x 1 rep, +130-kilos (142.5) x fail

RT

struggled with any real weight due to back issues and hands now tired so

O/H R/H only: +126.25-kilos x 1 rep, 141.25-kilos x fail

Orbi

B/H: usual x 50-seconds e/w


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday pm*

Grippers

A volume and speed/crush session much like my high volume 3 work earlier this week.

Usual warm ups

L/H: BBGM 13 x 1 reps

R/H: CoC 3.5 x 10 x 1 reps, then 3 TnG reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

A hard 'n' painful but productive session with the Osteopath this a.m. and as soon as I got back it was straight into the gym for:

RT

couldn't do too much with the new handle but this was because I'd been using around 85-90% of my working weight while doing medley work yesterday. So changed to the old handle and worked to 120-kilos+ L/H and had 2 attempts at 141.25-kilos (plus set up) R/H

2" V-Bar

Worked to an attempt at 147+ kilos (137-kilos loaded plus pin weight). Pulled but not quite to height needed.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday am*

Complete rest yesterday and crappy session on grippers on Wednesday

V bench work

20-kilos per arm x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 rep, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 4 reps, 115-kilos x 4 reps, 130-kilos x assisted single rep (too heavy)

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 35-kilos x 7 reps

Long break while I packed orders etc then in my gym

1 arm Low cable row

30-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Double over hand thick bar (using scaffold tube).

set up (bar n collars) +40-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 4 reps, 160-kilos (so about 170 total) x 4 x 1 reps. This equates to about a 190-200 single for me.

I'd started with it up on blocks but the usual back issues etc meant it didn't feel right so it ended up better on the ground and 'pulled in' as I lifted.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday am*

RT

2" VBar

*Sunday pm*

Grippers

*Monday am*

1 more session (medley work) tonight and that's it.

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, stack plus 80-kilos x 8 reps, stack plus 160-kilos x 6 reps (I set a 3 rep gym record last year and I think I did 5 reps last week so this is another gym record)

DB Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos / 77lbs (PB??) @ x 6 reps

Skinny bird, great ass, nice face nearby may have been why I was giving it large ha ha

s/s with

TPD

stack x 8 reps, plus 25-kilos x 8 reps, plus 45-kilos x 8 reps too much fannying about adding weight so stopped there.

1 arm R/TPD

30-kilos x 12/12 @ and 35-kilos x 10/10 @ ouch but in a good way.


----------



## big pete

looking good Mr Bronson


----------



## SteveGardener

Was a good day and my last sessions before the US event this Saturday. The plan is to bring back some moolah 

*Monday pm*

Medley work

2 x 20-kilo discs

'Anvil' (4 x 10-kilo plus bar)

2HP (87kg disc + heavy pin)

IMH (85kg plates + set up about 5.5kg)

'6 welded 10's (5 x 5kg+2.5+1.25+bar)

50lb Blob (22.80kg legacy Blob)

3 x 25lbs (3 x 10kg)

Inch (HGT Inch)

RT 181lbs (newer handle+pin+clip+85-kilos)

240lbs 2" V-Bar (87kg disc+15kg+10.5kg bar = 247+lbs).

Total of 4 rounds. First two plodded along with no stop watch and struggled mostly with the 1HP annoyingly enough. 3rd round all 10 objects (still need to allow for 'good lift' signals from ref) time was 2 mins 25 seconds. 4th round, baring in mind it's the last session and I was tired etc, 2 mins 16 seconds. Too ****ed to do a 16 object in 4 mins or less as per plan.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

A nice easy-ish break-in training session. None of those to come over the next few weeks will be full on and I'll be training once every other day. My aim, for now, is a little more back and conditioning work (I'll be dusting off a kettlebell or using a light dumbbell for swings).

Vulcan gripper

L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @, L10 (4/4) x 1 rep @, L11 (4/5) x 1 rep @, L13 (5/5) x 1 rep @

R/H: As my left was done the rest was r/h only - L14 (5/6) x 1 rep, L16 (6/6) x 1 rep, L17 (6/7) x fail

2HP @ 70mm

set up (43.6) x 6 reps, plus 20-kilos (63.6) x 3 reps, plus 40-kilos (83.6) x 1 rep, plus 50-kilos (93.6) x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos (103.6) x 3 x 1/2 reps (unable to lock out / hang on).


----------



## SteveGardener

Saturday

Nautilus Vertical bench

0kg a side x 8 reps, 20kg a side x 8 reps, 40kg a side x 8 reps, 60kg a side x 8 reps, 80kg a side x 6 reps, 100kg a side x 5 x 5 reps

Pullover machine

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack + 15-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

My gym

4" thick dumbbell (Chris Rice)

plus 30-kilos x a few reps, then plus 50-kilos (60 was a rock) x 5 x 1 reps RH only

Orbi

(ease in session) 40/40 x b/h


----------



## BigDom86

whats vertical bench? sounds interesting


----------



## SteveGardener

There's a photo of the kit back on page 2 or 3.


----------



## SteveGardener

Monday

Did some stretching yesterday (my god I'm practically rigid). Today's session was a little very light, easy, break-in (getting the idea?) cardio/lower back work and some RT work. Also silly hot today so sweating anyway.

Dumbbell swings

10-kilo d/bell x 20 reps B/H, 15-kilo d/bell x 20 reps L/H, 20-kilo d/bell x 20 reps R/H

RT

set-up plus 87-kilo plate x 5 x 1 reps e/h.

Some stretching.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Was going to barbell press but one rack was in use and the other being repaired so machine it is then.

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, plus 80-kilos x 6 reps, plus 160-kilos x 5 reps (tried real hard for 6th)

DB Curls (Hammer style)

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 22.5-kilos @ x 8 reps, 32.5-kilos @ x 8 reps

s/s with

TPD

stack x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 55-kilos x 8 reps

Heat right now is unreal and I was sweating on arrival at the gym (having marched over via bank sorting stuff out) and my bodyweight is down (19st 8lbs on GN scales). I'm drinking loads of ice cold water for England.


----------



## SteveGardener

A little later

2HP

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos (106.7) x 2 attempts. I dropped back to plus 70-kilos for 3 sets of 3 reps. Nice n brutal


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

I might be busy tomorrow (big delivery) and was also getting antsi for the zee grippers.

Stretching

A nadge better

Tor Grippers

B/H: CoC 1 x 6 reps, HG200 x 3 reps, CoC 2 x 1 rep, HG300 x 1 rep, CoC 3 x 1 rep

L/H: BBGM x 4 x 1 reps, BBE x VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 3 x 1 reps, MM7D x N, N

Orbi

B/W: 50/50


----------



## BigDom86

are the HG the heavy grips? i have thouse. impressive you can close the 350 with one hand! i can only do the 250


----------



## SteveGardener

HG = yeah equals the Heavy Grips. Of course an HG350 is, for me, a warm up. LOL. I wanna try an HG365 but do not stock that one yet (I sell them here www.stevesgripshop.com )


----------



## SteveGardener

SteveGardener said:


> HG = yeah equals the Heavy Grips. Of course an HG350 is, for me, a warm up. LOL. I wanna try an RB365 (RB = Robert Baraban) but do not stock that one yet (I sell them here www.stevesgripshop.com )


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

might be going to the ESM tomorrow so...

Vertical bench

20-kilos a side x 8 reps, 40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 60-kilos a side x 8 reps, 80-kilos a side x 6 reps, 102.5-kilos (more than last time) x 5 x 5 reps

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 15-kilos x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Was tired yesterday so went to be early and woke at stupid o'clock today (4am) so had a shake and back to bed. Nice n easy (ish) session today. Stretching and errands tomorrow.

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L11 x 1 rep,

L/H: L13 x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, F, 1 (6 of 7 singles good)

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L16 x VVN, 1, 1, 1, VVN, VVN, VVN

2HP

Equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 72.5-kilos (94.2) x 3 x 3

Orbi

B/H: 55/55 = tough and pumped


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Rowing machine in lieu of KB (@ GN)

3 mins @ about 2.06 per 500m pace for all three sets, 3 mins, 2 mins 55 secs Hamstring and back pump

RT work

NH

BH: 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep

OH

BH: 120-kilos x 1 reps

LH: 100-kilos x 2 x 3 reps, then had a made set and did 12 reps!!

RH: 140-kilos x 1 rep, x 0 reps then dropped to 120-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Bwt: back up a little


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Stretched yesterday. I was pushed for time so had to cut short both the extra few singles I'd have liked to have attempted on the 2HP and done another set at least on the TPD.

Seated BB press

First time in ages so not expecting miracles. Was ok

60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 2 x 2 reps. The next few sessions I expect the stabilizing muscles to catch up and I'll add weights and or reps

Hammer style DB Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27.5-kilos @ x 8 reps, wanted 32.5-kilos could not find a pair so 35-kilos x 8 loose reps

V-bar handle TPD

90lbs x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps. Small pain inside of left elbow.

Thick pinch (70mm)

s/setted between DB Curls and TPD; 43.6-kilos x 6 reps, 63.6-kilos x 3 reps, 83.6-kilos x 1 rep, 93.6-kilos x 1 rep, 103.6-kilos x 1, one missed rep, then out of time.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm session*

Felt like it so...

2HP @ 44mm

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x 1 rep, plus 85-kilos x 0, 0, dropped back to plus 80-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 2. All solid as a rock and me muttering 'bring it then!' for the last few ha ha.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday am*

I plan on stretching later

Torsion Grippers

B/H: usual warm-ups etc

L/H: BBE x VVN, VVN, VN, VVN, N (ps), VVN, VVN - all sitting down.

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, coC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, MM7D x 1 rep (again all sitting to this point). Stood and CoC 4 (not sure which one it was) x VVN, RB365 (Paul's) x fail (monster to set so hardly moved it), RB330 x 1 easy rep, RB365 (a little better set) to (at best) a 1/2 rep. New 4 (donated some time back by Sam and with poor knurl) x 1/4". MM7D x N, VVN.

Orbi

B/H ACW55/CW55 brutal


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

I kicked off in the gym today. I had stepped out to get a drink when on coming back to the V-bench I found the small disc on the floor (6-inches away from a pin to put them on) and one plate per side missing. So, quietly and with no fuss, I sorted it. After set 4 of 5 I went out, got a breath of fresh air and it HAD HAPPENED AGAIN. So I threw my rattle out of the pram (a hulk out) and started shouting the odds to all and sundry and started pulling weights of this guys bar and that guys bar saying 'well if NO ONE WANTS TO OWN UP I'LL PLAY THE SAME GAME' and so on. Strangely enough no one owned up (although one lad complained about me nicking his weights so I put the right weight back on and explained what I was ranting about). The boost of adrenalin made the last set of pullovers and bench easy. Malcolm and Carol (gym instructors came in) but nothing happened.

V-Bench

40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 60-kilos a side x 8 reps, 80-kilos a side x 6 reps, 110-kilos (too heavy) x 5 reps, dropped to a more sensible 105-kilos x 4 x 5 reps (107.5 next time).

Pullovers

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack plus 20-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

bwt still down even though I've been eating loads.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

RT work

All are plate weights only not total weight.

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 8 reps @, 85-kilos x 3 x 1 rep @

R/H: 100-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

L/H: tried 100kg and bombed so dropped to 95-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

OH

R/H: 115-kilos x 1 and then 130-kilos x 1, 0, 1 reps

L/H: 115-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Blob work

Endurance work - tried farmers walking the 44lb's blob across the yard and also held for time.

Orbi work

ACW 55 / 55 CW hard as always


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Stretched while drinking pre w/o coffee.

V/Gripper

Struggled on this today... perhaps a rest day is required. Make a note!!

usual warm ups

L/H: 5/5 x VVN, 0, VN, 1, 1, N, 0

R/H: 6/6 x 1, VVN, 1, VVN, VVN, 1, VN, N (1 too many)

2HP - rep w/o

Cocked this up a tad because instead of adding a set or reps I was adding weight. I'll stay on plan next time.

usual warm ups then plus 75-kilos (d'uh) x 3 reps and very tough. Dropped to 73.75-kilos x 3 reps then down again to plus 70-kilos x 3 reps.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

The stretching (more later) has been helping so...

Leg press

Put the seat back all the way down and was able to lock my legs out. I took each rep one at a time and was going deep Foot plate x 6 reps, 40-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 6 reps, 160-kilos x 6 reps, 200-kilos x 6 reps, 240-kilos x 9 reps.

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps, *125-kilos x 6 reps, 145-kilos (stack) x 6 reps

*Started super setting here

Squat!!

First time in years. Pulled over a preacher bench and with the seat at 18" did touch n go squats so depth would be ok. Bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 6 reps, **60-kilos (belt on) x 12 reps. I tried 90-kilos but should do this inside the rack. I'll do 70 or 80-kilos for reps next time (assuming I don't wreck back).

** supersetting with l/curls

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 6 reps, 35-kilos x 6 reps, 45-kilos x 6 reps (could have been a tad better).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Thick pinch

*Sat*

SVCS

*Sun*

Tidying up after the above

*Monday*

Rest / work / stretch

*Tuesday*

At my gym

Seated Press

bar x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 105-kilos x 1 tough rep (think about doing 102.5-kilos x 4 x 1 like before next time), 102.5-kilos x 1 rep

DB Curls H

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8, 8 and 6 reps

s/s

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 82.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

Oops missed Wednesdays session (did it just forgot to post it.

*Thursday*

Started late today (damned cat woke me up and then, when I came down I had two 'gifts' to clear up. Oh joy).

2HP @ 44mm (max) session

equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 60-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos x 1 rep, plus 80-kilos x a 1/2 rep (grrr). Took a moment or three then 8 x 1 reps. From about the 3rd one in they were all solid. I have a set weight in mind I wanna be doing multiple singles with by xmas and will attempt to add 1-kilo or so every 3rd week (I have a thick and volume session in between for now).

Orbi this afternoon


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Sciatica/hips aching today (as they were yesterday). I did some stretching last night and will do some more later.

Tor' Grippers

usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x VN, VVN, VN, VVN VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: BBSE X 1, CoC 3.5 X 1 RB330 X TnG, N, MM7D x TnG, TnG, VVN, VVN (ps), TnG, 0 (was done)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Doing very well this week on the orders front. Keeps me busy.

Stretched (much needed) then RT

RT

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 4 reps each back-to-back, 80-kilos x 3 reps as before

L/H: 95-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (got better as I did them)

R/H: 105-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (as above)

All no chalk.

OH

L/H: 105-kilos x 1 rep, 115-kilos x 1 rep, 125-kilos x fail

R/H: 115-kilos x 1 rep, 125-kilos x 1 rep, 135-kilos x fail

Little chalk well rubbed in.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Shoulders n' arms @ gymnation

Seated BB press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 102.5-kilos x 3 x 1 tough reps

final sets s/s with

DB Curls

NB: not the loose hammer style - can't have H catching me up)

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 17-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27-kilos @ x 5-6 reps (too heavy for strict style so...), 20-kilos @ x 3 x 8 reps.

s/s with

TPD

stack x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 35-kilos x 8 reps, plus 55-kilos x 8 reps

Also trained with Izzy on the latter arm sets to motivate him. Pace was quicker than per and my arms looked good LOL. Bwt on their generous scales was 19st 10lbs (276lbs)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

I think I'll do a rest day tomorrow. The hips etc were aching today but after some stretching and other work felt better.

2HP

Dropped thick pinch (ish) in favour of max.

I worked to plus 81-kilos (so 102.7-kilos total) x 8 x 1 reps. Some good, some tough. All done.

plate pinches

3 x 10-kilos (105mm thick) x 1 rep each following 2HP. Nice n 'easy' (had to work but not that hard - hence 'easy')

Double over hand thumbless deadlifts

Light weight to get some blood in the back. It's worth mentioning that the way pinch is done is more or less a sumo style deadlift.

60-kilos x 12 reps sumo.

Orbi - work

60/60 = Brutal just brutal.

No idea what bwt was/is cos I never weighed it but I've been eating an extra meal a day the last two days. I saw 'V for vendetta' on Wednesday (ITV4) and they twice had a fried bread with egg meal. Gave me the munchies. So... yum yum.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Late start and why not. Also doing house stuff (guttering - what fun).

V/Gripper

usual warm ups

L/H: L13 x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: L16 x VN, dropped to L15+2b x 1, 1, VVN, 1, 1 reps


----------



## BigDom86

you got any comps coming up?


----------



## SteveGardener

Events yes. Comps no. I'm doing a strength show type thing (paid) on the 16th and have a few other things like that (September I wanna go Portsmouth's Strength-tec and beat their asses down on the RT and pinch).

*Monday*

Monster tooth ache last night kept me up and in pain until 3am and that might be reflected in today's efforts**.

V/Bench

20-kilos a side x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 103.75-kilos x 5 x 5 reps

Pullovers

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, plus 20-kilos x 8 reps, plus 30-kilos x 2 reps**

Bwt

275lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Tooth thing now an abscess so I have a nice swollen jaw - fun  Using Oil of Cloves and loads of painkillers. I'm trying Tea Tree Oil as it's a natural antibiotic tomorrow. Usual Tuesday tasks so trained at GN in the PM

RT

Usual weights only does not inc pin, clip, handle etc

NH

B/H: 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 3 reps, 80-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 96.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 106.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

OH

B/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep @, 120-kilos x 1 rep @, 130-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 135-kilos x 3 x fail

R/H: 135-kilos x fail, 1 rep. 137.5-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Bugger me blind!! Talk about be faffed around today. Asda dropping my shopping off arrive a little late, not too bad. Driver says 'oh, I've forgotten my sheet and I need to go a get it'. Off he goes. It was downhill after that grrr. Prior to that the abscess is still giving me grief. I ring one of the dentists at 9am to be told what I already knew: 1) that they aren't taking any patients and 2) 'your doc can write a script'. So I ring the surgery and am put through to a doc who says 'no problem, come and collect one at 1130am'. You mean like I tried yesterday... grrr. Anyway I goes at then waits 20 mins while they try and find the bloody thing. Off to the chemist at 1150, told '10 minutes'... 40 mins later it's handed over and she adds 'oh I had this ready before... sorry'.

Two hand pinch - volume session

Driven up the bloody wall by being later than late starting and much standing around like a spare part I got in and banged this out.

Equ x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 3 reps, plus 50-kilos x 1 rep, plus 70-kilos (91.7 in the hand) x 3 sets of 4 reps. Hard but done


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday pm*

Back to do some Orbi work after a while I dropped back to chat with G and then as he was benching said 'lets see what I can do after 8 months'. Well what a nice surprise.G worked to a 130-kilos PB too

Orbi

60/60

40 mins later

CG Bench

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 145-kilos x 1 rep. Could have done more but was using bench (I prefer the power rack) and didn't want to push my luck. I think I could have done a 150-kilos. All singles were, bar the last 1 or 2, paused. Nice. No pain either.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday am*

Tor grippers

to:

L/H: BBE x VVN, VVN, TnG, TnG?? (maybe), VVN, VVN. Nice.

R/H: MM7D x 1, 1, VVN, VVN (slipped), VN (nigh on strained the hand) and VVN. Done

pm

Thick pinch @ GN

worked to 103.6-kilos anc could not budge it so had to drop and then drop again to 98 or so and did 4 x 1 reps. Then played around with 2 x 15-kilo plate pinches, 3 x 10-kilo plate pinches (both with both hands). Tried 5 x 5-kilo but they slipped loads. I also did 3 x 1 reps with 2 x 20-kilo discs right handed no worries.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

It could have been better. I really struggled on the BB press and changed the other movements around a little.

Press

50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 102.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (as before). The last attempt just sat there.

DB Curls (strict)

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 17.5-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27.5-kilos @ x 2-3 reps. See below

EZ bar skull crushers

ez bar + 30-kilos x 8 reps, 12 reps, +40-kilos x 10 reps Felt a little twinge on inside of right elbow. But arms did feel a little pumped.

S/S with

EZ curls

ez bar + 30-kilos x 8 reps, plus 40-kilos x 8 reps. As of old I get a pull in the lowe back.

My right glute, as it has all weekend, had a touch of the sciatica annoying me.

Bwt: 19st, 8.5lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday pm*

Did a little practise for the show I'm doing on Sunday. As I've done in the past I'm doing my little strongman act at Widden School next Sunday. It's in aid of Meningitis (although I'm being paid expenses which is nice).

Played around levering my 7lb long handled axe to my face / neck. In practise, with all but the last heavy (as you'll see) effort I do it blade away. At the worst I'll get a bastard of a bruise that way. I worked my way down the handle as I did reps to warm up both wrists and keep safe.

I then taped on a 1-kilo disc (so now 9.2lbs) and again set my hand up, working it down as I repped (do a rep, adjust and so on). I finally added another 1-kilo disc, both on the axe head, and did the same. For the lowest portion of the handle (ie: point of greatest leverage) I wrapped my right wrist (did not do the heavy stuff left handed) with my Titan Wraps. Blade now facing me I did a successful rep. I'll make it look double hard at the show.

A few days back last week (Tuesday??) I picked up the latest Argos Brochure and sitting down did a what felt hard tear of the 2+ inch thick 1800+ page book. This time, hands chalked but well rubbed in and with a stopwatch handy I did another in 28 seconds or less (started watch, set hands then bent, broke and tore so possibly under 28). I'll see, strength allowing, if I can do 3 in under 60-seconds on Sunday. I'll do the nails and pan rolling cos they always go well and may also do a one hand lift variant as per the in the street show I did in 08 or 07?? If there's a small car there I might do a front lift of that one handed with the handle etc. Note to self, take wooden block to stand on if I do.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

2HP (hvy)

I had mad problems getting in the groove. Tightening the set up half way through the working set help. Then, as is the way, all of the last 3-4 singles were rock solid. Tsk

usual warm ups to +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +81.5-kilos (initial tgt of 6-8 x 1) x 1/2, 1/2 (was dizzy), tightened up, 1, 3/4, 1, 1, 1.

I set up the RT but man was my thumbs fried. Tomorrow me thinks. I'll train Wednesday and Thursday and rest Fri and sat for the show (if I go heavy then I'll want the rest). I also need to check out my current training schedule to see if I am sticking to a plan and schedule.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday PM*

Crap. Well off.

RT

NH

B/H: 40-kilos x 8 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @

L/H: 97.5-kilos x 0, 1, 96.25-kilos x 1, 1, 1/2, 1/2

R/H: 105-kilos x 1, 1, 106.25-kilos x 1, 1, 1/2,

OH

B/H: 106.25-kilos x 1 rep @, 110-kilos x 1 rep @, 115-kilos x 1 rep @, 120-kilos x 1 rep @,

R/H only: 125-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 0, 1 rep, 135-kilos x off floor just.

*Wednesday am*

Bench Press (barbell/flat)

test session

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Low Rows

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos x 8 reps

Stretch


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday am*

The last session before Sunday exhibition work. I popped into a local hardware shop (Tredworth High St) to get some 6-inch nails. I brought a kilo and they threw in a few more after 1) I bent one and 2) I said it was for the charity on Sunday.

V/Gripper

Issues setting with my left hand but otherwise ok.

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps,

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L13+b x f, 1, N, 1, F, VVN.

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L16 x 1, 1, 1, VVN, 1, N

Baby Inch pick up then toss from hand to hand.

Usual one hand deadlifts with either hand then 3-4 tosses from hand to hand once I was ready.

Millennium Dumbbell work

Post baby Inch it was 2 half up not as nice as I'd like reps. So, after a minute 1 more better and held for a little rep.

Nails

The one in the shop, done cold and with a wash cloth for padding, was a little slow so I did a couple more faster as I was warmed up. I also wanted to use my own proper pads.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday pm*

2HP volume session

worked to +70-kilos (91.7) as usual and did 1 rep (hit a chair), then 4 x 4 reps. Brutal.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Showtime

OMG I am puffed out. The dragging of the equipment there and back was the undoing of me I can tell ya. Strong... you bet, fit... no way. 20 minutes there and the same back dragging the stuff on a pallet with a pallet truck... phew!! Esp, as I found out sans help on the way back the 50 yards over grass at the finish had me stop three times as my legs were getting a work out.

The actual show itself and the fooling around after (always give a little more than the agreed time esp when being paid) wasn't too bad. I arrived at 2.00pm or so for a 2.30 kick off and the crowd wasn't too big but grew as I did my thing.

Prior to the kick off I did some photos with the local paper which had me and a very small kid posing with the bells. One, for example, has him helping me lift the Baby Inch and so on. I also noticed a TV camera which I think they use to post videos on-line. As I never used my camera in the end I'll see if there's any of me in the rag etc later on this week. I also posed with the Meningitis 'Teddy' (both of us flexing an arm) for their camera. It's good publicity as always.

I started with something easy - nails and had kids pick ones they wanted me to do. So some were hard (ish) and some easy peasy. Next up was the pan rolling (cheap as chips). I then set upon a 1.15seconds to do all five 1817 page Argos brochures managing 1min-18secs for them all (not too bad considering my practise times). Then the weighted axe (checking the tape). In practise it was a lot harder than it was in the show and in fact I should have made it look a little harder. This was followed my high pulls with the Baby Inch (53-kilos 2"+ thick handle) and then 3 reps, then 4 reps juggling from hand to hand (got the crowd to call out the reps). I warmed up my pulling power with a bod on a 20-kilo plate RT lift (should 1) have used the old handle and 2) someone a tad lighter ha ha). The finale was, as always the big ass 105-kilo Millennium dumbbell.

I then, between cold refreshing drinks, stayed around at least another 40mins (post payment = nice). Lots of more nails bent (20++) and I did some more high pulls and tosses hand to hand with the Baby Inch and 2 more MDB lifts for the kids. They also asked me 'can you pick me up' so I'd have the lads lay on the ground, grasp their belts or waist of their trousers and then, with their hands on my wrist, pick them up. Easy stuff.

Coming back, as above, was as wearing as dragging it down there. So I am glad I prepped food and snacks for my now warn out ass. Fun as always and good for my local rep.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Legs

L/Press

20kg x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 140kg x 8 reps, 220kg x 6 reps, 280kg x 6 reps (belts), 350kg x 6 reps (wraps).

L/Ext

60kg x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +25-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 3 reps and then the cable came off LOL So I'll be back later fixing it.

L/Curls

25kg x 8 reps, 35kg x 8 reps, 45 x poor, dropped to 40kg x 2 x 6 reps

Squat

bar x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 2 x 8 reps. Need to watch this as it still irritates my sciatica.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

I didn't take my note book with me today so reps and sets are guesstimates with an exception as you'll see.

Grippers

Sam brought down his FBBC X3 (closed TNS) and X4 (closed CCS) as well as a 'skinny Elite' (not closed all the way so me no like ha ha).

L/H: BBE x 4-5 attempts (2 good)

R/H: MM7(D) x 3-4 attempts (1 good)

I saved more for the following

RT

Worked to an unofficial WR (I think 271 is the best on a new version) 275.3lbs / 124.90kg using a new version RT handle. Video:






Orbi

B/W x 60-seconds each


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

2HP/Max

worked to +82-kilos (103.7kg total) x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Bench n back (more to do in a bit).

Nautilus V Bench

For the time being I'll alternate.

0 x 8 reps, 20-kilos a side x 8 reps, 40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 60-kilos a side x 6 reps, 80-kilos a side x 4 reps, 100-kilos a side x 1 rep, 120-kilos a side x 5 x 1 reps

s/s with

Pullover machine

Harder than it should have been

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, plus 15 x 6 reps, plus 30-kilos x 4 reps

To do:

Low rows


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

a little later

Low rows

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

*Friday*

V Gripper

usual warm ups. My right hand knuckles ached for some reason and so I was unable to give it a proper go.

L/H: L13 x 7 x 1 reps all good.


----------



## SteveGardener

http://musclestrengthandpowernews.blogspot.com/2009/08/i-made-paper.html

*Saturday*

No real training but... when Loz said 'pinch?' I said ok. In spite of him not having done any for months and my stopping at 103.7kg for X singles we both did a single with 106.7-kilos and then both got air under 113.7-kilos. Amazing what a little competition does. His attempts, good or bad, looked more solid than my shaky legged sciatica assisted ones. Also did a little 'light' (cos our hands were fried) RT

*Sunday*

GN for

2HP (vol) using 70mm set up.

to 83.6-kilos x 5 x 4 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Shoulders n' arms at my gym

Seated press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 0 (see note), 90-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. NB: completely forgot to put elbow sleeves on - numpty.

EZ Bar Curl

bar x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +30-kilos x 6 reps*, +40-kilos x 6 reps, +45-kilos x 6 reps (usual pull in lower back but arms can handle a tad more). Elbows ached a tad too. * remembered sleeves LOL

s/s with

TPD

30-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

T/Grippers

Still having the same problem with the right hand. Even warming up as per I'm getting a slight ache in the knuckle area. It's holding me back about 5-10%. I did another session later in the day (8'ish) with the 3 only, still warmed up mind.

L/H: quite good. BBE x 1, VVN, 1, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN.

R/H: CoC 3.5 x 1, BBSE x 1, MM7D x N, N, CoC 4 x fail, MM7D x N, BBSE x VVN, N. Drew a line under it there.

Much later...

CoC 3 x 1,1,1,1, VVN, 1 then 15 x 1 (20 in total of 21 attempts)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

My brain or glasses need testing (mind you I take the shades off when training so...) as you'll see.

2HP Max

usual warmups. RH knuckles still iffy. Worked to +80-kilos x 1. The (here's the daft part) I brought over 2 x 1.25-kilo discs to make it up to +82.5-kilos for 4-6 x 1 reps. But... I never added them. So I did +80-kilos x 3 x 1 before the penny dropped. D'uh! I then added them for a dizzy +82.5-kilos x 1 rep. Next time!!


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Rest

*Friday*

Legs - all straight sets. Pulled the damned cable off the leg extension machine again!!

Leg Press

plate x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps (sup belt on), 320-kilos x 8 reps (belts on), 400-kilos** x 6 reps (belt n wraps), 480-kilos x 6 reps** (as before)

Leg Ext

55-kilos (should have been more) x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 145+25-kilos x 6 reps when cable came off grrr)

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 2 x 7 reps

Squat

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Took my sweet time as I was working, a guy from the leccy board came (meter stuff) and was repairing machine at the same time.

** I couldn't find the page in my log where I could see what I'd done before. That lack of knowledge plus Diclofenac (1 tablet) helped.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday am*

(may bench with G later).

V/Gripper

the day off and or the Diclofenac seems to have helped because this session with grippers was much better.

2HP Vol

worked to +70-kilos (91.7) x a planned 3 x 5 reps: did 3+1+1 reps r/p style, 4+1 reps r/p and 3+1+1 reps r/p style = brutal

Stretched a little

Orbi

60/60 b/w - also brutal (r/f/a to 16 1/8")


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday pm*

CG Bench

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 150-kilos x 1 rep (done but too big a jump) so then 145-kilos x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Back and RT work @ my gym

Lat Pulldowns

Not done these for years. GN machine too light as well. Wide-ish grip/to chest

70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos/308lbs x 6 reps

Low Row

70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 6 reps

RT

NH only (will do other one if I feel like it when Sam is down)

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 alternating reps @

L/H: 96.25-kilos x rock - just sat there. Dropped to 90-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 105-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 2 reps tried 1 more but the two together had done the job.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Sam Solimi and buddy Polish Mark came down today.

T/Grippers

IM's new handle RT work

B/H: 40-kilos x 3 reps @, 60-kilos x 2 reps @, 80-kilos x 1 rep @, 95-kilos x 1 rep @, 105-kilos x 1 rep @, 110-kilos x 1 rep @, 115-kilos (265lbs) L/H PB) x 1 rep @

R/H only: 122.5-kilos (127.4-kilos / 281lbs) x 2 attempts (both off floor). As before the handle has give and takes chalk well enough but spins like a top. Doesn't seem to make any odds to me. The left hand PB was nice.

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +82.5-kilos (104.2-kilos total) x 2 and then skin tore on 3rd attempt

Bwt: 275lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Shoulders n' arms

Watching twinges like a hawk to ensure no injuries etc

Seated BB Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps, 92.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (all gave slight twinge to the rear of the right shoulder).

EZ Curls

bar+20-kilos x 8 reps, +35-kilos x 6 reps, +50-kilos x 2 x 6 reps (both sets tough but not too loose). Both max sets of curls and TPD gave a very small twinge to inside of both elbows.

TPD

40-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos (60+5kg [pinned to stack) x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 2 x 6 reps (was a little more left)

As I started on the max weight sets of each exercise I started super setting the warm up sets of the next exercise


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

Usual warm ups. Faffed about a little with what level to do with either hand as the last session was a good one.

L/H: L14 (5/6) x N, L15 (6/5) x fail (**** poor set), L14 x N. I'll either stay with this or do L13+3b.

R/H: L16 x 1, L16+1b x VVN, VVN. I'll stay at this cos I wasn't that far off.

double overhand thick bar deadlifts

Tester session and done between work on the VG as it doesn't seem to affect it that much. Bar is solid and weighs 35-kilos.

bar+40-kilos x 3 reps, +60-kilos x 3 reps, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +100-kilos x 1 rep, +110-kilos x 1 rep, +120-kilos x 1 rep, +130-kilos (165kg total) x 1 rep. Only issues were, as per, ass down/form and slight light headedness (I tend to sit in the hole). Happy enough as my best pre the US event was 167.5 x 4 x 1 reps and I got 200-kilos/441lbs then. The aim is to work to 210-kilos+ at at our whey power challenge event.

PS: a t-shirt from the Diesel Crew arrived Tuesday which was a nice surprise. I thanked Jedd via PM and he asked for my paypal address as (I quote) 'I have something else for you'. Dunno why. In previous years I've competed at the GGC (1x) and sent my fee for the 2nd and then didn't go. I said 'keep the cash towards some beers and they sent me a shirt as thanks. I've not done this this year so... Also GN - have to start paying again. Boo hoo. It was nice while it lasted. 

Just had an update - it was a prize from the US event. Touch.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

I'd intended working 2HP for volume but once started it was obviously not going to happen. So back home and chilled.

*Saturday*

Chest n' back

V/bench

0-kilos x 8 reps, 20-kilos a side x 8 reps, 60-kilos a side x 6 reps, 80 and 100-kilos a side x 4 reps @, 122.5-kilos x 4 x 1 tough reps

Pullover machine

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+15-kilos x 8 reps, +30-kilos x 6 reps

LPD

Worked to using a paralell grip handle and 2 x 6 reps with 142.5-kilos

Bwt slightly up. Also slight tickle in throat.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday *

Started late and was in half a mind to not bother. I didn't get to my gym until almost 12 which is a lot later than usual for me. My right thumb skin is still sore from the tear of a few days back.

2HP - max (didn't bother with volume today)

usual warm ups then +80-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +82-kilos (103.7) x 4 x 1 reps. Best was No 2.

Also saw this today. Hard hitting - esp the baby bit. Pass it on:


----------



## Propper Joss

Hi Mobs. Your log is still looking consistent, are you competing again soon?

Geeves


----------



## SteveGardener

Hi Geeves (long time no hear from), We have our fun day / challenge day in December (around the 20th) and I have that event on October 31st (talent thing).

*Monday*

Rolling Thunder

B/H: 60-kilos x 4 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps @

L/H: 92.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. Most nice n solid.

R/H: 107.5 x fail, 102.5-kilos x 2 x 1 easy reps, 105-kilos x fail, 103.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps.

Double over hand deadlift (bar is solid, short, 30kg)

Feeling good after RT work so:

Thumbless grip - 70-kilos x 3 reps, 110-kilos x 3 reps, thumb over grip - 130-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 1 rep, 170-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 1 rep. Last was nigh on stiff legged and made me dizzy but I felt like there was a few kilos to go.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday *

Legs

Tri-set of LP, LE and LC with zero weight for 8 reps @ warm up.

Leg Press

120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 334-kilos x (using 87kg discs) x 8 reps, 414-kilos (as above) x 6 reps, 494-kilos (again as above) x 6 reps. Last two sets with wraps.

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, stack(145)+25-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 6 reps. Hvy sets done slowly so as to not have the effing cable come off again.

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 42.5 x bomb so 40-kilos x 6 rep, x 7 reps

Squat

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 2 x 7 reps

Stretched


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Packed orders then:

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps,

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L14 x VVN, VVN, VVN+ (nigh on closed) , 1 (perfect set), N, VN

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L16 x 1, 1, 1, 1, VVN, 1 rep


----------



## BigDom86

packed orders? what do you sell mate?


----------



## SteveGardener

I co-own the Whey Consortium. So protein, carbs, creatine etc.

*Thursday*

I thought I was benching tomorrow but it's shoulders and arms. Then 2 days grip THEN bench. So next Monday. Anyway...

2HP

hands felt locked in tight up to the +82.5-kilos which was hard work.

Equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +82.5-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 1, F*, 1, 1 reps

*Failed as little fingers came off chalk and then took a long rest as I was chatting with a neighbour.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday pm*

Probably should have given it a miss but...

Seated press

tough

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

EZ Curls

bar x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 6 reps, +55-kilos x 2 x 4 reps

TPD

40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 2 x 6 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Zilch. Nicht training zee

*Saturday*

RT

Struggled with the left loads and yet PB'd with the right

B/H: 40-kilos x 6 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 80-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 93.75-kilos x 1 rep, missed next. Dropped to 92.5-kilos and failed again, dropped to 90-kilos x 1 rep which was easy. Back to 92.5-kilos x 1 tough rep and missed the next attempt. V confusing.

R/H: 103.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, upped to 105-kilos x 1 rep, 107.5-kilos x 1 rep and 110-kilos x 1 rep. All solid.

D/O/H/T/B/D/L

At GN so bar weighs 35-kilos

75-kilos x 3 reps, 105-kilos x 3 reps, 135-kilos x 1 rep, 165-kilos x 1 rep, 185-kilos x 3 x 1 ragged reps but still a PB I think.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Tried training Vulcan today but obviously I was more shagged out after the heavy deads than I thought (see also Monday). The left hand was fried before I started.

*Monday*

My god although I managed to do all I needed to do (more or less) is my lower back stiff?? Oh yes!

CG Bench press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps*, 147.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns

60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 3 x 7 reps

Low cable rows

40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x fail (too much too soon), 115-kilos x 6 reps

All done as a slow giant set / circuit

* had to do all reps and singles with feet up due to lower back soreness/stiffness

Stretch (need to do more later) and shoulder tweaked but after this set was ok.

Bwt: 276 with no shoes or belt on so probably 278 with.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Grippers

Still feel 'off' as in not on top form on these.

L/H: BBE x 6 X VVN

R/H:BBSE x 1, 1, 1, VVN, VVN, VVN.

2HP

Started at 49mm as that;'s what Sam asked for. Beat him and then Loz, with no warm up at all, beat us both. The man is 99% ready for the WSM

worked to 105.7 x 1 and then missed at 107.7 (skin on both thumbs shot (indeed sore today).

Did 1 x 87kilo pinch with the 67mm thick plate.

Dropped to 44mm and worked back to a 104.7 or so lift and stopped.

Fooling around with levering etc of a 7lb hammer

picked it up from the floor with a coin on the head and keeping it horizontal walked to the gate, back, to the gate and back (one at a time) which is 11metres. Sam was making 7-8metres before dropping the coin. But we then did levers to the face. My best was 15 reps right handed which sam beat with both hands.

NB: when I win the £85m eurolotto ($140m) Friday it's been nice knowing you all but from then on you'll need to speak to my secretary to arrange to talk to me he he


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Zero

*Thursday*

RT

N/H

B/H: 40-kilos x 6 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 75-kilos x 1 rep @,

L/H: 90-kilos x F, 1, Still off. Grr

R/H: 100-kilos x 1 rep, 110-kilos x F (greedy), 105-kilos x F (see previous set).

O/H

B/H: 105-kilos x 1 rep @, 110-kilos x 1 rep @,

L/H:

R/H: 120-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep

Again I'm training this too often and need to back off.

double overhand thick bar deadlift

NB: I cannot train the deadlift too frequently so will drop back to every 10-11 days. 2x in under a week... nah. Worked quickly to 165-kilos x 1 rep no problem. Set it at 190-kilos but this was too much too soon and barely came up if at all. I need to back off to about 170 for multiple singles in 10 days or so time.

*Friday*

Hammer deadlift

a la this video (YouTube - 12 Pound Hammer Deadlift) by my former buddy now rival (he he) Rex Hubbard. I will beat him and that laugh will sound sooooo hollow (or more so LOL). Lots of faffing around and testing. Rules state that the hammer can be 31" long or more. Mines annoyingly just 30.5" all in. Anyway... from my notes:

3 x 1 reps @ hand x 7lb hammer. Duck taped and elastic band'ed a 1-kilo disc (total weight 9.2lbs) and did 2 x 1 reps right hand, zero left. Second single bounced so coin would have come off. Upped the weight to 1.5-kilos (1+0.5) for a total of 10.3lbs and got nowt. Tried adding 1.25-kilos for about 9.75lbs but it was, at best a shaky half rep. Made a note to work with this weight or... see below.

Added, with lots of faffing around and use of duck tape and two (then one cos I broke one) Ironmind expand your hand rubber bands a 2.5-kilo disc giving a total of 12.5lbs (so more than Rex). Some time ago I used a similar technique to break the WR on the reverse Weaver Stick lift. I did attempt after attempt (maybe 6 in total) with my right hand set at various positions along the length of the handle. The plan is to find a tough spot and work back from there to the end. I marked the spot with some thin rubberized electricians tape and did 5 x 1 with the full weight.

A/Gripper

Less because of the above weakening the gripper strength but I was having an iffy day (back sore as hell)

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @, L10 x 1 rep @, L11 x 1 rep @,

L/H: L13 x 0, VVN, 1, 1, 0, 1, 1, VVN

R/H: L13 x VN, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Doubled up on the painkillers as even walking to Asda for my Saturday evening snacks was irritating my sciatica. Not too bad once training. But it was a two cups of coffee day as my new lodger was going to be moving in and I had a call from Robert Baraban re a project we might be working on.

Legs

Leg Press

80-kilo x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 354-kilos x 6 reps, 434-kilos x 6 reps, 509-kilos x 6 reps.

Leg Ext

65-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 170-kilos x 8 reps, 195-kilos x 8 reps. All 'slow'.

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 42.5 x nuts. Nothing there at all. Grr

Squat

60-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 2 x 6 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Warmed up by tidying the rather messy gym (Saturdays being our busiest day). Move enough 20kg, 15kg and 10kg discs and you'll get a sweat.

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, 75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 1 rep, +85.5-kilos x 3/4's of a rep (tried again but it didn't move and skin was sore).

*Monday*

V/Gripper

Giving T/Grippers a miss for a while to see how I get on.

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps,

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L14 x f, L12 x 1 rep, L13 x 2 x 1 reps, L14 x VVN, L13+1b x 1, VVN, 1, 1,

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L16 x N, L15 x 2 x 1 reps, L16 x VVN, VVN, VVN

Hammer work

Warmed up with easy pick ups of my axe.

Took loaded hammer (12.5lbs) and did 2 x 1 reps at the mid point, 1 rep at the 3/4's point and then 2 x 1 reps at the point I'd set and marked last time. I then moved my little finger onto that and did 1 rep. Finally I placed my 3rd finger on the tape mark and did 2 x 1 very tough reps. As before I plan on moving my hand slowly down the handle.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Usual monster ache and pain from the back so s Ibuprofen on waking and 2 more before the gym (none for the rest of the day). Busy working on copy for an ad we have coming out soon.

Seated Press

Usual small niggling ache in the right shoulder so tried something a little different and it seemed ok.

First few sets are all behind the neck style (not too deep) bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps. To the front / usual 100-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (meant to do 4 so it was ok)

EZ curls

As per lighter sets were done as I did the last heavy stuff on the press. Bar x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +55-kilos x 2 x 5 reps. Koyser (bud from other gym) turned up for a natter so had him set a block on the back of the preacher bench I was picking the bar up from so I didn't **** the back up more when I picked it up to work with. Seemed to work.

TPD

Only first warm up set was done as above as I didn't wanna tire the triceps out while still pressing.

20-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 7 reps, x 7 reps (tried to force out one more but couldn't quite do it). Was visualising using the whole 140-kilos... that would be sweet.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Leg Curls

My hamstrings, combined with el stiffo back, are as weak as **** and in spite of the 'do them separately' idea they were as bad as they are when they are done with quads.

5-kilos x 12 reps, 15-kilos x 10 reps, 25-kilos x 10 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps and 8 r/p reps

Supersetted with

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 1 and 2 failed attempts. I'll be using my calculator in a mo to work out the numbers I need to get to where I wanna be at Xmas.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

A big day for our business so I didn't train until late in the day (indeed I'm still waiting on some product labels to turn up... 6pm my ass).

RT

NH

B/H: 40-kilos x 6 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps, 80-kilos x 1 rep.

L/H: 90-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 91.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (tough but good)

R/H: 105-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 110-kilos x fail (too much ha), 105.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (as above)

OH

B/H: 115-kilos x 1 rep @, 130-kilos x fail

Double over hand etc etc (our bar)

70-kilos x 3 reps, 110-kilos x 3 reps, 150-kilos x 1 reps, 170-kilos x 2 x 1 rep and 1 fail. Might have been more but got distracted 2x.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Chest/back day

CG Bench Press

60-kilos x 8 reps (silly easy), 100-kilos x 7 reps (more than usual which was a good indication as it turned out), 150-kilo x 2 x 1 reps (had intended doing 4-6 x 1 reps but...), 152.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 155-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep and finally 162.5-kilos x 1 rep (left hamstring cramped, left arm started lagging but it got done). All with feet on blocks due to back still being iffy.

s/s with

LPD

60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 142.5-kilos x 6 reps, 145-kilos x 6 reps, 147.5-kilos x 6 reps. Good on these too.

Low rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 6 reps. Only real tough proper multiple rep set whole session.

Bwt: 278lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Baring in mind some of the work was done between reading my paper and doing a crossword (up to the 2HP) it looks ok LOL

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps

R/H: L10 x 1 rep, L13 x1b x F, 1, 1, F then band broke! L13 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 3 x 1 reps, L16 x 1, VVN, 1 rep

Hammer forward lever work

R/H only / weighs 12.5lbs

mid-point x 3 reps, 3/4 point x 2 reps, mark point x 1 rep, 3rd finger on mark x 2 x 1 reps, middle finger on mark point x 2 x 1 tough reps

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70+kilos x 1 rep, +83.5-kilos x fail (too much too soon grr), dropped to +75.5-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +82.5-kilos x 3 x 1 rock solid reps, +83.5-kilos x 1, 1, F, 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

A little slower than I would have liked cos between sets I was showing 2 newbies the ropes. Both wanted a power routine, ones a boxer and the other a rugby player. I think I might only see one next time as it looked like a tad too much too soon for one of them.

Leg Press

Doing the work was ok with the last set HARD but I had more discomfort putting my legs into position than leg pressing

0-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 320-kilos x 8 reps (belt on), 400-kilos x 6 reps (wraps), 520-kilos x 6 reps (TOUGH!!)

Leg Extension

55-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 170-kilos x 8 reps, 195-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

worst so far. 25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 40 x crap.

Squat

60-kilos x 8 reps, 107.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

2HP

As per a comment in my log of a few weeks ago I am following my plan and today was a gnats ball ahead 

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75.5-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +84-kilos (105.7-kilos) x 5 x 1 rep (small tear base of right thumb on 4th rep so re-sited the right thumb position for the last one which made it a little harder).

NB: must stretch later


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L13+b x 6 x 1 reps (No 3 hard cos of poor set)

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 3 x 1 reps, L16 x 1, VVN, VVN, VVN (so close.... grrr)

RT work

NH only today. Early sets sans chalk, then chalk... fail, then dried my hands on a towel between attempts = much better.

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps @ (easy), 80-kilos x 3 reps @ (easy),

L/H: 91.25-kilos x fail, dropped to 90-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, back up to 91.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 106.25-kilos x fail, down to 105-kilos x 3 x 1 reps up to 106.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Hammer work

R/H: usual warm ups then middle finger on tape x 3 x 1 rep (last v tough).


----------



## SteveGardener

Saturday

Again a longish session as I was coaching as well as training. I fear it's another we wont see again (I beasted his brother and a buddy earlier during the week) as I ended up berating him for basically wasting my time (some f-bombs). He had, on asking, said he wanted conditioning for MMA but, as per, I suspect had a rose tinted idea of what that entailed. Two easy circuits (tyre flips, dumbbell swing, skipping) and he looked like I had spent an hour insulting his mum. Two feeble half asses sled drags at walking pace and I was threatening to throw him out and 'screw the money'. I grabbed it off of him at one point (all 40-kilos) and ran round ranting at him 'this is how to effing do it, stop effing mucking about' (and worse). Finally two good circuits. He had the look, as he paid me, of someone I am not sure I'll be seeing soon.

Seated press

50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps (both behind neck), 102.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

s/s with

One arm 2" thick/axle deadlifts

worked to a wobbly 100-kilos / 220lbs but only got a tad off the floor 105-kilos so Andy D still has me for now.

EZ curls

bar x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +55-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

TPD

40-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 91.25-kilos (small plate pinned to stack) x 3 x 6 reps.

Bwt 280lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Still on plan**.

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos* x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +84.5-kilos (106.2 and a .5 jump from last time) x 4 x 1 reps.

*small lump of dry skin from last tear came off of right hand and so extra careful to not rip it some more. Now opened up a little but 4 x 1 was done. So who cares.

**Target is all time world record come Dec 19th. I'm aiming to raise the bar.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

I did a V/Gripper workout this morning and for whatever reason it was one of the worst workouts of ANY kind I've had in a long, long time. I started ok but it went to **** in no time at all and ****ing stayed there. So I called it quits before I wasted any more time on it and cannot be bothered even listing what was done.

But...

I went back this evening and between half coaching half keeping an eye on one of the new guys (someone who's actually stuck with it - Gavin) I did a torsion spring gripper / hammer / 2" V-bar workout which was 10x better.

T/Grippers

Usual warmups

L/H: BBE x 1, 1 (both solid), VVN, TnG, 1

R/H: BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, MM7D x VVN, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep

Hammer (R/H only)

to 4 x 1 with middle finger on mark.

2" V-bar tester

using my left hand only I worked to 2-3 easy singles with 100-kilos loaded (112.5kg total) and then did R/H: from 100-kilo to 115-kilos (127.5 total. Tried and failed with 125/137.5 and 120/132.5)

Also ****ed about with forward and reverse weaver stick work using a 12lb standard e/z bar and was having no problems doing that weight forward. Probably due to the hammer work.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Made very hard by DSL and *3 pallets of stock arriving during the workout. Indeed the low rows were out as stock was piled in front.

CG Bench

Bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep* so after interruption did another single and then 155-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (first 1-2 were hard the rest cool)

LPD

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 145-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

1 arm db rows

50-kilos x 8 reps @, 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 6 reps R/H and 60+kilos x 6 reps L/H


----------



## SteveGardener

I see the new WR on the double over hand deadlift thick bar has been raised to *215-kilos* (by Janne Virtanen, former WSM at the Finnish Grip Championships. He placed 3rd overall and I could have beaten all the rest of what was done easily). I think I can beat that on a good day. I'll see how I feel later and either train it tonight or tomorrow (first time in 11 days).

*Wednesday*

2HP

Played around with stuff here so I'll consider this a blip and go again on Sunday with the same working weight.

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos (should have stayed at 84.5) x 2 x fail, dropped to +82.5-kilos x 1 rep, +84.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. Moved the set up over to the power rack and did resistance band work (pink band) with +100-kilos (121.7 total). With the bands on the j-hooks set at hole 11 it did not budge. Adjusted j-hooks to hole 13 and got 3/4 reps. Back to +84.5-kilos x fail. Nuff.

Did some rotational manipulation which did some work on my back. Will do some more and some stretching later. I'll also see what i can do plan wise to get over the 215-kilos mentioned above.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Leg Press

V strange this one as you'll see. My back is, as per, a ****ing state (I really need to get treatment soon) so I faffed around with the set-up. I did 2 no weight warm up sets one with the back pad all the way down and one with it up a little. I then added 120-kilos x 8 reps. Upped to 240-kilos x 8 reps. Upped again to 414-kilos but decided to put the back down low as I had the same twinges as before. At this point, so as to not risk ruining myself completely I added some pads to the back rest and pushed, wraps and belts on off of the safety's only (reduced movement even with pads on back rest). One rep and it felt weird so I took the knee wraps off and surprisingly did 6 reps without them (not usual). A 5 minutes or so break as my electrical supplier chose that moment to call and offer me a better deal (I took it) but I did point out they could have done that before rather than wait until I say I'm gonna switch. Much ****ing around and I decided to go to 534-kilos and did 6 reps, the same again and did 674-kilos (as much as I could get on) x 6 reps. Had to do these super carefully cos the weights were very close to falling off.

Leg Extension

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps, 195-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

Could not adjust the damn pads so dropped it.

Squat

No probs with bar x 8 reps, or 60-kilos x 8 reps (small irritation of nerves in back). Upped to 110-kilos (wanted 2 x 6 reps) but it wasn't going to happen today. I may try L/Curls and Squats first in the next leg workout.


----------



## TAT 70

All looks good in Mobster land :thumbup1:

Way to treat the newbies mate,beast em & if they dont

come back you`ve only wasted 1 sess on em lol.

Will be up un dec for the PB bash hopefuly mate :rockon:


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

T/Grippers

B/H: usual warmups

L/H:BBE x VVN, VVN, 1, 1, TnG, 1, TNG, 1

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1, 1, 1, VVN, VVN, TnG

*Sunday*

Up at stupid o'clock in the morning (before 5am) so had breakfast mega early then having napped a fruit juice and half a banana before gym. But I also have been suffering from iffy guts since late last night and in spite of working to what felt like an easy and solid 101.7-kilo 2HP then could not do anything more. Literally no power and a lack of focus as well. A small skin tear base of left thumb didn't help either. Grrr

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +84.5 x 2-3 x fail (1st came up a tad)


----------



## SteveGardener

TAT 70 said:


> All looks good in Mobster land :thumbup1:
> 
> Way to treat the newbies mate,beast em & if they dont
> 
> come back you`ve only wasted 1 sess on em lol.
> 
> Will be up un dec for the PB bash hopefuly mate :rockon:


Sam said his first session was the same. One lad may be back on Monday (6 days after the 1st session). Event should be 19th Dec and I'll do the usual announcements etc soon.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday pm*

Tried my usual 2HP workout but hit the same wall as in the am. So swapped to working with the 67mm thick 87-kilo disc and worked to +5-kilos +pin (total weight 98.4kg) x 2-3 x 1 reps. I also tried adding another 1.25-kilos but I was done.

*Monday am*

Late running cos I was taking another through the workout so I also explain the whys and wherefores.

BB Seated Press

60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 102.5-kilos x 4 (of 6 attempts) x 1 reps

EZ Curls

+20-kilos x 8 reps, +30 x 8 reps (in error), +40-kilos x 6 reps, +55-kilos x 3 x 6 reps (mad hard)

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 91.25-kilos x 2 x 7 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

No training today. Recently training has been up and down with my back injuries being the main route cause. Yesterday I went to the gym with the intention of doing 4-6 singles with an axle at 170-kilos (375lbs or so) but hit a wall at 150-kilos (just sat there) even though I did 6 x 1 with 167.5-kilos last week. Grippers after were a mistake as thick bar or pinch before grippers always wastes me for them.

Recently I have been in more pain on rising than when I go to bed and even walking into town, as per Tuesday being an errand day for me, causes me to hurry along so I don't have to put up with it for too long. Various painkillers do not seem to be doing too much for me so, once in town yesterday, I bit the bullet and booked an appointment with my usual Osteopathic company. I was 'lucky' in that they could squeeze me in the same day ('lucky' as I had to go home and walk back again and of course this hurts) and as before I can ill afford it but just needed it very badly.

Some mid back alignment and a great deal of massaging took place but the walk back home was as uncomfortable as before. I'm hoping today's enforced rest will ease of some of the pain. I did a little icing of some parts of the back as suggested by the Osteo yesterday and will do some more today.

More than anything it is the intense frustration of not being anywhere close to where I want to be combined with constant pain which is annoying. That's with mentioning the bucks that needed to be spent. I accept that being at a certain level (world class??) and competitive with it means I push myself but so wish I didn't have to pay this occasional price.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

On a schedule today with the day written out to see if I can 1) stick to it and 2) be more efficient. That said as per I've left the bloody phone over the road... but I'm on the clock so... One of the new guys supposedly training with me today... no sign. Useless*.

Stretched then

CG Bench

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps (usual small twinge in right shoulder but now in front), 140-kilos x 1 rep, 157.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (No 4 easiest and No 6 toughest)

s/s with

LPD

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 7, 7, 6 reps

cont s/s bench with

Low row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, switched to one arm at a time with 60-kilos x 2 x 6 reps @ arm


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday PM*

V/Gripper

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H:L10 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep both no problems. However, all my work after was all over the place due to either over thinking, simple looking (best when I don't) or just out and out **** poor setting of the gripper - L14 x F, 1, F, N, N, F

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x TnG, TnG, 1, 1 reps

Hammer

Usual warm ups

Mid finger online x 4 x 1 reps. Reps 1 and 3 were hard and 4 the easiest.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

ARRGGHH!! Grrr. 2HP went to **** and it's ****ed me off. I'm going back later and gonna cane +80-kilos no matter what. Then I have the weekend off.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm*

Gavin comes over at 5pm for his Friday night beasting and I finish a 500 word effort for MD. Me hope you like  Gavin asks and I agree to see what he can do for a maximum single bench. In the process of his failure with a 120-kilo load (best was the preceding 110-kg) I talk of getting it right. Feet right, breathing arch right, grip right. I have him drop back to 100-kilos and he eventually hits 8 singles of which 5 were nigh on the best he'll do. Me shouting 'fast' as he pushed off the chest. Me berating his early habit of moving his feet, letting air out and taking another breath, me saying 'in the ****ing groove!!' and so on. Even my 'make it the last rep you ever do on this planet mutha!' all seemed to help. He had that little more bounce to the walk once he was done. It also seemed to help my mind set too. Which is nice.

2HP - again

worked to +80-kilos (101.7) for 6 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Taking it a little easy and also trying different painkillers given to me by my fellow father in law Jeff.

Torsion Grippers (hammer work later)

B/H: Usual

L/H: BBGM x 1 rep, CoC 3 x 1 rep, BBE x VVN, VVN 1, 1, 1.

R/H: CoC 3 x 1 CCS for fun, BBE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x TnG, BBE x 1 (by accident - was silly easy), BBSE x 2 x 1 reps. Held off doing more but will up that soon.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Did some hammer work and leverage work last night. Took 2 Arthrotec 75 this am. Still pained but the edge is taken off.

CG Bench

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (No's 2 and 4 tough - slightly out of groove, No 3 easiest)

2HP

Getting back into the groove on this so it's more of the same again next time.

Equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +82-kilos x 1 rep, +84.5-kilos x 1, 1, F, 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Tried 2 Dicloflex 50 with breakfast and then 1 before gym.

Leg Press

plate x 12 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 214-kilos x 8 reps, 334-kilos x 8 reps, 454-kilos x 8 reps, 574-kilos x 8 reps, 694-kilos x 8 reps* took 2 sets. On the 1st it did not budge so I reset myself and went for it. All sets bar the first were done off pads to deepen the range but I would have liked more depth on the last one.

Leg Ext

65-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps, 195-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

15-kilos x 8 reps, 25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 2 x 5+1 reps (both sets)

Squat

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 6* reps. Squats aggravate sciatica the most.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Still taking Diclofenac. Regardless walked into town and that still hurts the same. Grr. On coming back and having a little rest I did the following.

Double over hand 2-inch thick bar deadlifts

bar (30kg as is solid) x 6 reps, 70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps (inc 2 thumbless reps), 120-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 170-kilos x 1 rep and then an attempt at 180-kilos. It came off the floor to my knees but that was me done. It's also worth mentioning that I had no pain lifting only standing in front of the bar getting ready. It was also a mind over matter thing from 120kg onwards.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

back work (bench later)

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, tried 150-kilos and got 1 but knew that was that so dropped back to 145-kilos and did 3 x 7 reps

L/Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps (both easy) then switched to one handed work 62.5-kilos x 3 x 6 reps @ (was more there esp on last set)

Nice pump


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday pm*

Had no issues warming up other than usual slight 'be careful' type twinge on right front delt. However, I was out of the lifting groove for several of my 7 total attempts either hitting the j-hooks on the way down (2x) or on the way up (the 3/4 rep was just short of lockout then hit the hook right side). The failed rep was what it was. **I also had to take a food delivery from Asda between the 3/4 rep and the last successful lift. Didn't seem to do me any harm.

CG bench

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1, 1, 1, F, 1, 3/4**, 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Was very muggy/sticky/slightly humid today and that did the trick of adding a sheen of moisture to all the equipment. I get more when when it's dry.

V/Gripper

Usual warm ups

L/H: L14 x 1, VN, N, N, VVN. Throughout was poor setting.

R/H: L16 x 1, 1, TnG, VVN, VVN, VVN

2HP

usual warm ups to +84.5-kilos x F, 1, 1, 1, 1, F. Skin tore (base of right thumb webbing) so stopped. Skin felt sore throughout as though healed but thin rather than the usual scar tissue. Will up by .5kg next time.

Thick pinch (87kg disc 67mm thick)

10 x 1 reps (stopped cos I could have carried on) as a finisher.


----------



## SteveGardener

Monday

took 1 x dico on awaking and 1 more before going to gym. Trained at GN for a change.

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +80-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +140-kilos x 3 reps (easier on back)

Concentration DB Curl

Pre-ex'd a little with

10-kilos x 10 reps @

Alt DB Hammer curl

Did db as ezb hurts back (ie: heavy ass weights and cheating)

20-kilos x 8 [email protected], 25-kilos x 8 [email protected], 27.5-kilos x 6 [email protected], 30-kilos x 6 [email protected]

TPD

stack x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +55-kilos x 8 reps

I may finish next time at my own (assuming next session isn't at mine) cos I cannot add more weight to this machine.

Nice pumps

Bwt: according to GN scales 20st 7lbs (287lbs)!!


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Bad nights rest (new lodger coughing away meant I ended up sleeping downstairs) and sciatica REALLY annoying me today so...

CG Bench

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 162.5-kilos/358lbs x 4 x 1 reps

Thick bar double over hand deadlift

70-kilos x 6 r/p style reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x fail, 160-kilos x fail. Back just not in shape today.

Bwt: 284.6lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday pm*

Hmm. As can be seen nowt wrong with this workout. What that says about my grip I dunno (in light of the am post) but here it is:

2HP - volume

usual warm ups to +70-kilos (91.7) x 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 3, reps

RT

loaded the 87-kilo disc and did 2 x 6 reps with each hand


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

I have a replacement for Halloween gig at a local church function on Saturday (I do not attend said place but was invited to take part in the talent show and then as a guest 'star'). With that in mind and, as per, my back doing it's very best to annoy the hell out of me the following was deliberately ended early. I was in a 'lets not push our luck eh' frame of mind.

Also, having posted some bench press program tips and info elsewhere today and then speed reading it, I was reminded of my habit back when I did 180kg and then 190kg of doing one max day and one speed day. So that's back on as well. I may even drop legs and the deadlift to an absolute minimum until my backs better.

Leg press

to 454kg x 8 reps (all sets inc this one no belt and no wraps). Stopped at this point.

Leg Ext

to 125kg x 8 easy reps

Front squat


----------



## BigDom86

hows training going steve? have you had any highlights recently?


----------



## SteveGardener

BigDom86 said:


> hows training going steve? have you had any highlights recently?


Lowlights mostly. Cos it seems at the mo as though I'll be moaning from now to doomsday about my back problems.

Highlights... I'm hoping the 200kg bench and 115++ kg pinch at Xmas, if my plan works, will be my highlights of the last quarter of the year. Bench work is going ok and I have a 'cunning' (he he) plan for the pinch.

*Friday*

Now using my ouch, ouch, ouch walking style I popped into Asda (owned by Walmart for my Yank readers) and scooped up some more 2 for £3.00 Ben & Jerries (bargain) as part of my weekend binge and post event treat tomorrow (along with pizza and beer). That said I had to get customer services to refund me £3.00 as the self service till I used charged me £3.00. The usual full no deals price if a little under £4.00 a tub. I stopped and chatted with a bud, Abdul Patel, and discussed how much of a walk wreck we're both becoming in our old age (he's had an op on his bladder and my fellow father in law Jeff on his prostate... we're falling to bits LOL).

But as per... in spite of a late start... I got itchy feet and so it was off to the gym for the following:

Speed bench work

bar x 12 rep, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 145-kilos x 6 x 1 rep with reps 4 and 5 paused on my chest.

LPD

Strong on this today. 70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 repsd, 145-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (was gonna do 2 but as above felt good so did 3)

Low rows

2 handed: 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, single handed: 65-kilos x 2 x 6 reps @


----------



## BigDom86

200kg bench will be nice


----------



## SteveGardener

Here's a highlight...

*Saturday*

PM... as in 9.32pm or so. Just back from the 'Kingfishers Got Talent show' were I was a guest 'artiste' (on just before last years winner). Well what a shocker! It was amazingly professional. All 200 seats sold out, people standing down the sides, a full PA and professional lighting system... you get the picture. Combined with 3 local faces acting as Ozzy, Simon Cowell and Amanda Holden, 2 very good MC's and a little stage crew I was worried my 'put it together as you go along' plan was going to look absolutely rank. I need not have worried.

The 'talent' was very, very enjoyable. A great little rock band, a dance group, a Kate Bush impersonator, more dancers, more singers... all much better than whatever I'd imagined. I was due to go on before the youngster winner from last year (there was a youngsters winner and an adult winner) while the crowd voted for their favourite.

A quick word with the MC's about rolling the bell out and milking it as though it weighs a ton (was in fact a Baby Inch, a thick handled 53-kilo / 118lbs dumbbell), some background rock music and there help working the crowd... BOOM!! I rocked!!

I made sure to the get the crowd behind me with a 'wow, how good has it been thus far and you've all been great... don't let down cos I'll need your strength to get me through the act... he he' Baring in mind my back was aching even with painkillers right up to the walk on stage and then... nothing cos I was in the zone! I had the kids come to the front with a 'who wants a souvenir??!!' and bent a few nails to get them and the crowd going (usual ahhs for the kids he he), then broke (so much easier when the buzz and adrenalin is pumping) and tore 3 Argos Catalogs in twain. I then milked a one hand lift, either hand, of the dumbbell, then a clean pull to my chest and finally 'but only if you cheer loud enough' (much waving at crowd and me shouting like a stabbed bull 'C'MON!!!!!!!!!) I then pick it up, drop it and catch it in the same hand before it hits the ground, then switch hands (by throwing it across) and do the same with the left (also lets one side and the other of the audience see what you're doing). Huge cheer and me buzzing all night ha ha.

After wards I signed an autograph (on a portion of the catalog), bent loads more nails (inc one which made my palm bleed but that only made it seem harder - it also meant if I clapped the winners my hand got all bloody ha ha) and even posed for a photo or two with a special needs girl.

Gavin, one of the lads I coach, did me a huge favour of dropping off and picking up and taking back of the dumbbell etc. Cheers Gavin. All in all a good night and I think they liked it. As IFBB pro Lee Powell won it last year they must like zee muscle ha ha. Icing on the cake was a little gift back which include a bottle of Newcastle Brown which you know will not be touching the sides (as indeed the first Bitter already done did not ha ha). Pizza and Ben & Jerries will end the night nicely.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

2HP max day

Towel over: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep (slight slippage so no towel this point forward), +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. The small puncture wound in my hand from the show last night was sorry and a tiny bit weepy and I had a small skin tear at the base of the right thumb from rep 4 onwards.

I tried RT work but will save that for a volume day


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Shoulders and arms at Gymnation. The walk of pain to the gym and back after is the hardest part. There was some discomfort training but the walk was the bit that had bite.

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 6 reps, +80-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +130-kilos x 6 reps. Rather than go heavier with less reps I decided to do decent weight n reps. So next time will be 135-kilos x 6 or so.

Curls

C/Curl 10-kilos x 12 reps @, alt hammer curls 25-kilos x 7 reps @, 27.5-kilos x 7 reps @ and 30-kilos x 7 reps @ The small puncture wound from Sat night was weeping a tad.

TPD

used an old lat machine and did 100lbs x 8 reps, 130lbs x 8 reps, stack (150lbs) x 8 reps and +5-kilos x 8 reps. Machine is old n stiff (like me LOL) so is harder to use than some etc etc.

Alt grip one arm tricep pressdown (first half hand up, second half hand down). 30-kilos x 8/8 reps @ I'd forgotten how bitchin' this is. Ouch! But in a good way.

Bwt: 20st 12lbs (so 288 and not 292 as the scales are 4lbs out)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

A late start due to errands and buying a TENs machine. I was leant one by my usual DHL courier and managed to lose the battery cover... after 3 hours!! Grrr

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 rep

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L13 x N (slipped) then 6 x 1 reps

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1,1,1, VVN, 1, L13 (accident) and L16 x 2 x 1 reps.

In spite of distractions (pain and the small puncture wound on my left hand still putting me off), a good session. I used the TENs machine though out (lower back).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Chest n back day

CG Bench (Max)

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 165-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 147.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

Low row

2/a 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps 1/a 65-kilos x 6, x 8 reps

Packing orders, coaching an Asian lad who wants to be a Marine Commando and Greg and Mike turned up well early for them as well. So took a little longer than it might have done.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Back bad first thing and not helped by old man walking impression to the post office with some work related stuff early. But once rested I was ok so...

2HP volume session

Different towel or poor grip to begin with meant I dropped it on the max weight work. But, as with before, once fully warmed up it got better... loads better.

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +72.5-kilos (94.2 total) x 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 3, *5!*


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

You can tell when I've done ok on pinch cos if I work grippers the next day they are always a little off. Also a little peed of cos the would be wanna be Marine never arrived. If he had, but late, I would have sent him home.

T/Grippers

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x VVN, TnG, N, VN, 1, VVN, VVN. Sore spot still a small bother.

R/H: BBSE x 1, 3.5 x 1, BBSE x 1, 1, VVN, 1, VVN, 1, 1, Better.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Bench (speed)

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 1 (slowish),1 (good), 1 (slowish), 1 (ok), 1 (little slow), 1 (ok)

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Low Row

2 handed: 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps,

1 handed: 65-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Waited until after the wreath laying part of Remembrance Sunday TV service (a habit my mum got my brothers and I into).

2HP max day

towel on: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep,

towel off: +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1, +85.5-kilos (107.2kg) x fail, back to +80-kilos x 1, 1 (poor - would have just about been ok in a comp - and skin at base of right thumb pulled), 1, 1 (shaking) back to +85-kilos x 1 (this time skin at base of left thumb ragged looking) and then 1 (just made it).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Shoulders n arms at GN

Seated Mch Press

was strong on these today

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 6 reps, +132.5-kilos x 6 reps, +160-kilos (all the machine will hold in 20's) x 6 reps (PB)

Curls

C/Curl

10-kilos @ x 12 reps @,

H/Curls

25-kilos x 8 reps @, 27.5-kilos x 8 reps @, 30-kilos x 8 reps @

TPD

stack x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +55-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt (on GN scales) 291.5lbs so actual weight 287.5lbs (a half off)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Had to go to GN to pick up my latest copy of MD (left on Monday) and although I'm still doing an old man impression my back actually felt a little better. Indeed following training, which included some inversion boot work and a little stretching (for the first time in weeks) by back still feels right about 6-inches above my waist but as though it'll pop back soon. 

Observed 2 minutes silence - esp for the passing of the WW1 veterans Harry Patch (111), Claude Choules (108) and Henry Allingham (113!! Now that's an age!!)

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps. Right hand felt 'tight' or off. Left on.

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L113+b x 3 x 1 reps. Upped to L14 x VVN, N, VVN, VN

R/H: L16+b x n, dropped back to L16 x 1, L14 x 1, L15 x 1, L16 x VVN (slipped a tad), 1*, VN, TnG.

Inversion boot hang

*1min and another after. Also stretched during v/gripper work.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

CG Bench (max)

Bit of a mind job going on here as it's very close to my max weight for multiple singles and once I get past the next max session I'm into new territory. I also realized at reps 3 and 4 that I wasn't touching my chest.

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 167.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (No 1 good, 2 slow, 3 poor, 4 missed chest, 5 good)

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (good)

L/Row

2handed: 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 1handed: 67.5-kilos x 6 reps, stopped last one before I got started as my lower back decided that was a good time to spasm. Laid down until it passed, moved, spasmed some more, got up went home.

Bwt 288lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Did some coaching of the wanna-be Marine Commando, Naz, today. Poor boy puked towards the end yet it wasn't full on. I got him to do 2 of the recommended exercises and 1 of ours as a giant set. So, for example, 1 set of bodyweight squats, 1 set of overhand pullups and then 1 set of dumbbell swings. He did 5 in total using different ones every time. Took an hour.

2HP - volume

T/on: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +73.5-kilos x 2, 2, towel off (was slipping a tad), 2, 3, 3, 3 reps. The weight was back heavy (70+2.5 back and 1 front)


----------



## Dsahna

Subscribed!


----------



## SteveGardener

Cheers

*Saturday*

Same as before, the day following pinch... not so good. Esp in my right hand.

T/Grippers

B/H: Usual

L/H: BBE x VVN, TnG, VVN, N, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: BBE x 1, CoC 3.5 x 1, TnG, TnG, BBSE x VVN, VVN, VVN, 3.5 x 1

Bwt: 290.6lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Chest n back

Ummed and ahhed about whether to do, as per the program, a speed day or a max day. Ended up a max.

CG Bench

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps (easy), 140-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 1 speed rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 170-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. More left.

Seated machine row (chest supported)

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack (20 plates) x 8 reps

LPD

Tried 3 different machines. All rank. Worked to 150lbs x 8 reps. Stopped and did pullovers instead.

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, +15-kilos x 8 reps, +25-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 21st 1.5lbs on GN scales (so 295.5lbs or 291.5lbs true weight).


----------



## carbsnwhey

Hi Steve,

Just dropping in. thought I would say hi.

Nice Journal

Stewart

CarbsnWhey.


----------



## SteveGardener

Hi Stew, thanks.

*Monday*

Another Naz coaching day. No puking this time.

2HP Max.

Struggled with this on the heavier stuff so may try again later.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Early appt with Osteo tomorrow.

@GN

Seated Press Machine - trained with Darren again

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +175-kilos (Darren had to hold a 15 on top) x 6 reps (new gym record on this weight and PB for me). Darren also got a PB, if somewhat lighter, with me assisting him (1/2 stack +160-kilos x reps).

DB H Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, looked around for a matching pair of 32.5's but couldn't find any so stopped.

Bwt: 293lbs on their scales (down a pound or 2)

10-min walk to my gym

@WG

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos (5 pinned to stack) x 6 reps (hard work but also PB).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Early appt at Osteo. Booked another for early Dec. Staggered back to open up for Loz and Polish Mark (Marik). Having them about lifted the gripper work a tad (as always I do better when others are around).

V/Gripper work

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps. Right hand stiff as before (but got better as I went along)

L/H: L10 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep, L14 x VVN, VVN, 1, 1, 1, VVN

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1 rep, L15 (accident) x 1 easy rep), L16 x 5 x 1 reps (good)


----------



## Steedee

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/80497-grip-strenght.html

Up your street mate.

Hope all is well

Steve


----------



## SteveGardener

I'll look.

*Saturday*

Hard work as per walking to the post office which makes the work in the gym that little bit more annoying.

2HP - vol session

I'd intended a heavy one but my thumb skin still feels off.

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, t/off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos 8 x 1 and then 2 x 2 (12 total) reps

20-kilo Blob

Not much as hands were shot so more of a finisher.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Off

*Monday*

Chest n back @ GN

CG bench

Don't like the bar nor the bench so all things considered... I also planned on doing 4 x 175-kilos and changed my mind. bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 170-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. First rep bar did not go all the way down. So on the next it did and I remembered why I don't like the bench. It's too padded and a tad too high as the bar hit the safety pins before it hit my chest (only a 1/4-inch or so out).

Pullover machine

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+15-kilos x 8 reps, +30-kilos x 8 reps

1 arm DB row

45-kilos x 8 reps @, 55-kilos x 8 reps @, 65-kilos approx x 8 reps @

Bwt: 21st 1.5lbs (295.5lbs or, in real money, 291.5lbs)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

T/Grippers

Slow start but improved as I got annoyed with the almost but not quite closes.

B/H: usual

L/H: BBE x VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, TnG, VVN, TnG, VVN

R/H: BBSE x TnG, E (acc) X 1e, BBSE x 1, 1, TnG, 1, 1 reps

Inversion Boots

x 3 mins. Need to do more

Tidied up as I worked out.

Bwt: 291 on our scales


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Shoulders n arms

At GN

Seated Mch press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +160-kilos x 6, 7 reps

DB H/Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos @ x 7, 6 reps

At WG

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 85-kilos (acc) x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 7 reps

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

2HP - same as last 2

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, towel off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +77-kilos x 9 x 1, 2, and 1 reps (12 total). This got more solid and locked in the more I did.

Inv Boots

3 mins

Bwt: 293lbs on our scales


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Chest n back

Took longer than I would have liked because Naz turned up and then so did the posty (my camera is finally back having spent 6 weeks at my daughters!!).

CG Bench

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep (easy), 180-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 157.5-kilos x 3 x 7 reps (held back a tad)

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 122.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

V/Gripper

So crappy I cannot be bothered typing it out.

*Sunday*

Rest

*Monday*

Shoulders n arms

@ GN

Machine press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +160-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

DB H/Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos @ x 2 x 7 reps

@ WG

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos (90+5 pinned to stack) x 8 reps

Bwt: 292.3lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Ran my usual Tuesday errands. Osteo work at 1030 (while not great my back is SLOWLY getting better) and then booked the Xmas dinner for the seven (way down on last years numbers) that have paid up. So I got to the gym late and trained some of the time there with Loz.

2HP

Very good session. I'm getting back to where I need to be. C'mon!!

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +79-kilos (100.7kg) x 1, 2, 3, 4, 3, 1 (held for time) 14 total reps. As before the more I did the better I got. Up by 2-kilos again next session.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Chest n back

@ GN

CG Bench.

Lots of faffing around getting set up right. From this point forward all heavy bench work in my gym as I am used to the set up there.

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 182.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. 1st made right shoulder ache a nadge and so I adjusted the spacing between my hands by moving them a 1/4-inch outwards. I might have had another single in me but held back. Next time.

s/s heavy sets of bench with -

Pullover mch

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, +15-kilos x 8 reps, +30-kilos x 6 reps (tough so that was it)

@ WG

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos X 6 reps

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice read Steve...

You may recognise my handle??

What's a typical day's eating look like??


----------



## SteveGardener

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice read Steve...
> 
> You may recognise my handle??
> 
> What's a typical day's eating look like??


I do, I do. This is the minimum. If I am hungry I'll add snacks.

7-7.30am or so

Bowl of cereal, cup of tea, creatine, vits, Gloucsomine

1000 a coffee pre gym,

1100 or so

100g of WPC 75 or 80 (usually 80) in water

1400 or so

main meal. Meat and veg. (2 grill steaks and some veg yesterday)

1700 or so

Same as 1100

2000 another main meal Yesterday was 1/2 a big tray of tuna pasta bake with grated cheese on it.

2200 or so

Same as 1100 and 1700.

Extras: A Red Kick at the gym, a single pack of jaffa cakes in the afternoon, a smoothie and a 3/4 of a tin of beer late at night cos I'd napped after 1700 and then couldn't sleep. Not that hungry yesterday. My bwt was 294 post lunch and I'm currently on a low dose deca/dbol cycle.

*Thursday*

Trained pinch again. I may even give grippers a miss completely until after the 19th as a way of bringing the pinch up to the WR level I want more. Chatted with Loz who mentioned that the Pompey boys had all bombed at 70-kilos on the RT so gave that a go as my hands felt good.

2HP

Had more problems warming up than the work sets. First 3 sets were with gloves on. Equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +81-kilos (102.7) x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 2*, 2*, 1 (held for time) * = could have done a 3rd but thighs were tight.

RT (weights only)

50-kilos x 1 rep @, 70-kilos x 1 rep @, 87-kilo disc x 1 rep @, 89.5 (disc plus 2.5kg x 1 rep @ (left hand just starting to give). Loz did the same and his right hand was just starting to give.

Did some light half way stretching.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Coached Naz (weights today) and decided to see where I was at on the VG.

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 rep, L10 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep

L/H: L1 4 x1 1, VN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN Most annoying. With my left I am able to see just how damned close I am and I was an nth away from closing it. Grr.

R/H: L14 x 2 x 1 rep (2nd was meant to be L15), L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1 rep, L16+1b x 1, VN (knuckle popped), 1 In between attempts I closed a 3 and was VVN on a 3.5 showing off to Naz.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Thanks for the reply Steve...

Interesting diet


----------



## SteveGardener

As I'm more of a strength athlete than a bodybuilder it doesn't need to be quite so controlled. Hence the little belly I've now got. LOL

*Friday pm*

As before eating all day and training in the PM makes a difference.

Shoulders n arms

@ GN

Seated Machine Press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +165-kilos x 6, 8 reps

DB H Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 40-kilos (PB) @ x 5 of the ugliest reps you're ever likely to see LOL. Big jump again cos there were no matching 37.5's.

@ WG

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 97.5-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos (PB towel over non-revolving bar helped) x 6 reps. I was happy with this as I thought I'd get less. I also chatted at GN so was a good 15+ mins between curls and TPD. I also only did 100-kilos to see if I could. Nice pump

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Rest day tomorrow and CG Bench Monday (4-5 x 1 x 182.5)

2HP

Equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep,+83-kilos (104.7) x 8 x 1 reps. Skin went at about rep 5 but didn't hurt so I carried on.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Changed my mind. If (as I did) I trained today I can get in 2 more chest n back workouts before the big day. So a late start and not as great as I'd have liked fire in the belly still worked out ok. Mike and Ethan turned up with a free squat rack, so as per having someone watching helped.

CG Bench

As per heavy sets super setted with last of the LPD and the L/Rows. 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps (actually felt so like the 60 I had double check I hadn't forgotten to load the weight). 140-kilos x 1 (thumbless / easy), 160-kilos x 1 easy rep, 182.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

LPD

70-kilos (light) x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 147.5-kilos x 8 reps, 155-kilos x 8 reps

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 127.5-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

Coaching Naz later.

*Tuesday*

I took a rest from training yesterday yet my back was back to it's 'stop on the way there and stop on the way back' trick when I did my usual errands today. Grr

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, took gloves off, +70-kilos x 1 iffy rep (removed tape from right thumb), +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x TnG (afterwards until failures all the rest were solid), 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, F, F. Last two were after skin on both thumbs had given up.

Inv Boots

3 mins

Bwt: 295lbs. I struggled to eat well yesterday (although quite a bit of a large tin of quality street may have played it's part) yet bwt is up again. I doubt I'll add much more.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

@ GN

Seated Press Mch

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +170-kilos x 6, 8 reps (in da zone)

DB H Curls

10kg @ x 8 reps, 20kg @ x 8 reps, @30kg @ x 8 reps, 40kg @ x 6 reps (pressed for time due to coaching Ali)

Bwt: 298 on their scales

@ WG

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 2 x 7 reps


----------



## mick_the_brick

SteveGardener said:


> *As I'm more of a strength athlete than a bodybuilder it doesn't need to be quite so controlled. Hence the little belly I've now got. LOL *
> 
> *Friday pm*
> 
> As before eating all day and training in the PM makes a difference.
> 
> Shoulders n arms
> 
> @ GN
> 
> Seated Machine Press
> 
> 1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps, +165-kilos x 6, 8 reps
> 
> DB H Curls
> 
> 10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 40-kilos (PB) @ x 5 of the ugliest reps you're ever likely to see LOL. Big jump again cos there were no matching 37.5's.
> 
> @ WG
> 
> TPD
> 
> 50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 97.5-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos (PB towel over non-revolving bar helped) x 6 reps. I was happy with this as I thought I'd get less. I also chatted at GN so was a good 15+ mins between curls and TPD. I also only did 100-kilos to see if I could. Nice pump
> 
> Bwt: 294lbs


Yeah for sure mate LOL :thumb:


----------



## SteveGardener

I say 'little' LOL

*Thursday*

Another new pupil tomorrow (Deke). We'll see how that goes. Feeble joke of the day: I brought myself a compression shirt... they're quite tight aren't they :lol: . Actually with my belly it's less than flattering but I could stand it being a little tighter and more supportive.

T/Gripper work

B/H: Usual

L/H: CoC 3 x 1 rep, BBE x VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, TnG, VVN, BBGM x 4 reps at wider than 20mm set. Some very nice setting helped with a few reps

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x VVN, VVN, 1, 1, TnG, CoC 3 x 4 using a wider than 20mm set.

Inv Boots

x 3 mins


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

God damn it was hard work today. I've one more such session and then I'll rest. I coached Naz who arrived after I'd done my warm ups and ended his session by flipping out the tape measure. His right gun was 14/25 and mine over 20 (maybe a teeny weeny pump). Right forearm over 16.

CG Bench

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 182.5-kilos x 5 x 1 rep. All hard work, shoulders aching etc etc

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 127.5-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 295+


----------



## mick_the_brick

You must spend alot of time coaching guys Steve??

Nice to see guys putting something back into sports


----------



## SteveGardener

A few hours a week. Not as much as it might seem. I did 2 yesterday. One am and 1 pm.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Best pinch session ever. I'm still doing my walking like an old man impression (sitting here typing I'm getting sciatic pain in my left thigh) and while I did not go for a max today (saving that for the day) in terms of multiple singles with some heavy ass weight this was a great session. My mind set was all 'do this, get the record, do another, get the record' and so on.

2HP

Gloves on: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off but using tissue to protect skin +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x fail. Removed tissue +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (2nd solid as a rock), +87-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (same), +89-kilos (see notes) x 1, 1, Fail.

Notes. First I may have had another attempt in me for the +89-kilos but decided to save my skin for the big day. On paper the +89-kilos comes out as 89+21.7= 110.7 but I scaled it after and it was 111.4-kilos/245.6lbs I'll do one more session of pinch on Tuesday but only at around 105kg or so and do some holds for a few seconds at the top of the movement.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Shoulders n' arms. Last shoulders etc session before PB day Watched Alf Squires bench 190-kilos for 2 reps, then 200-kilos for 3 reps on his own and 2 spotted. Hot damn!! Malcolm, spotting, said Alf had heard I was going some recently and upped his game.

@ GN

Seated mch press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +135-kilos (using 3 x 20 + 3 x 25kg discs) x 6 reps, +175-kilos (top plate just about holding on) x 8 reps

DB H curls

10-kilos x 8 reps @, 20-kilos x 8 reps @, 30-kilos x 8 reps @, 40-kilos x 6 reps @

Bwt: 297lbs+

@ WG

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 102.5-kilos (new PB) x 6 brutal reps.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Short n sweet today. I was taking great care not to tear the still healing skin so the first teeny weeny sign of damage and I drew a line under the session. It would have been nice to have held at the top with the planned top weight for more singles and time but not so much that tearing the skin good n proper means no big attempts at the weekend.

2HP

Gloves on - equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off - +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +83-kilos (104.70 x fail, went straight away and got a good high rep for 1, next attempt skin looked to be going so stopped.

Done. I may do some light bench work tomorrow or just rehab.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Last day before big day. All done at gymnation so weights vary from my gyms machines.

Vertical bench

40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 80-kilos a side x 6 reps, 120-kilos a side x 1 rep, 140-kilos a side x 1 rep, 160-kilos a side x fail. Baring in mind these are started from the bottom and I haven't done them in 3 and half months was ok.

LPD - long bar

130-kilos* x 2 x 8 reps, 150-kilos* (* as weight is not clear but felt about that) x 2 x 8 reps

LPD - V-bar

150-kilos* x 2 x 8 reps

Low Row

10p x reps, 13p x 8 reps, 14p x 8 reps, 16p x 6 reps (felt like 130-kilos).


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck for tomorrow mate!


----------



## SteveGardener

Cheers!!

Just back from coaching Naz (no sign of Deke... but is cold. Pussy). Weighed 297lbs on our scales (would be 301 on the gymnation ones).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Woke at stupid o'clock so had a smoothie and rested/napped for a couple more hours. This was a combo of pre-lift event nerves and my now as per back ache. G turned up at about 8.30am to train and I started taking stuff over (coffee, tea, etc) at about 10am.

At a little after 1130 most of the lads arrived: Paul and Mike Savage, Mike and Ethan Betty, Sam Solimi and myself. G watched and after a little while Kye 'The Walrus' Thomas and a buddy arrived as did Carl Carney. Deke (he of the 'where were you Friday night?') arrived... arm in a sling and an apparent fracture elbow courtesy of the slippery ice and snow we're had. Ok Deke you're excused LOL. Even Anthony showed his face.

We started with squats with Paul (front squat) and Mike Savage (back) and Sam (back) showing well. Sam's write up shows a solid 250kg or so and I have some photos and video I need to upload later. As is the way for these events good support was given regardless of the poundages lifted and the lack of trophies, winners or losers. It's all about PB's.

Next and for me my first lift was Bench Press. Mike B, Myself, Kye, Sam and maybe one or two others all had a crack. I think a few got over 140 or 145. I opened with (after warmups) 160, pausing it at my chest. To be fair I was showing off as it felt easy. No 2 attempt, heaviest successful lift of the day, was my 180-kilos I've seen the video and I killed it. Next was my 3rd lift with 200-kilos. I was following myself and we really only had to, at the latest, 2.30pm, so I took 1-2 minutes over near the stone platform. The weight was loaded and I felt ready. Giving it large for the crowd and the camera I pulled it off the hooks myself (I prefer it) and lowered it under control but damn I'd bet I only got it 2-inches higher than I did last year. So, with Mike spotting I growled 'take it' and was done.

Deadlift followed and nigh on every one there (not inc me) had a go even those that had not lifted thus far. Some good lifts were made with most getting past 400lbs. Even though Sam's final attempt with 600lbs was probably the biggest attempt of the day the best support, loudest cheers and the like went to the lightest lifter. 8 year old Ethan Betty made his targeted 60-kilos. At a little over 25-kilos bodyweight I think he was the only one to go over 2x bodyweight as well.

The time was now getting tight and we still had the two hand pinch and dumbbell snatch to go (decided on the day). So I set up the frame for the 2HP and Mike had brought two small fan heaters one of which I had on the equipment. Gloves on and I proceeded to warm up in between reminding everyone '1) don't break the frame you oafs! and 2) get a bloody move on we're running late!!'. Sam came over, already having done a couple of the lighter snatches and put his hands on the 44mm set up I was using and said 'nah, doesn't feel right'. So I was on my own. I'd only got to my usual +70-kilos (91.7) took the gloves off and pulled no problems. Next up was an easy +75 and +80. I took +85-kilos (106.7) as my opener and pulled it no sweat (NB all unscaled). I added 5-kilos (what I thought was 111.7) and again made it. I took my time and added another 5-kilos (taking weights off and adding heavier ones) to what on paper should have been 116.7-kilos or about 700 or so grammes more than the current world record (approx a pound). The lift was solid as a rock and I had time to give it the large, while holding the pin solidly against the bar required, to a nearby camera. I then emulated Jedd's recent WWE style tirade asking 'who's No 1??'. Ahh but the scales said 'not you, not yet'. In spite of my weighing the weight 2 more times it came out at 115.5-kilos or 254.63lbs. Now that's a British single lift event record but a teeny weeny bit short of the WR. I checked the skin on my thumbs and felt good enough for another 4th and final attempt. So I asked for a 1/2-kilo disc to be added to each side taking the weight to 116.5-kilos or 256.83lbs and enough for a new world record. But damn... the show boating and thinking I had already done it must have taken their toll because although I got air I ran out of steam about 4inches off the floor and had to put it back down. I was done and we needed to get a move on.

A quick change of clothes (trackies off and jeans on) and thank goodness for Mike Savage driving me down and those that were due all made it to the pub for about 3 o'clock or so. Food was spot on and Mike B gave me a little trophy to present to his son. So pints in hand and a starter waiting on the table I thanked one and all for making it in tough times, for doing well with their efforts and hopefully some good PB's and a great days lifting. Finally, getting young Ethan to stand up I asked them to give him a little round of applause and said that we should encourage young lifters like him as they are the future of what we do. Obviously he was a little shy but we loved it and he seemed happy with the trophy. All in all a good days lifting.

*Sunday*

I'm doing the thoroughbred race horse thing today. Indeed it started last night. If I reach for something a muscle cramps or spasms. Combine this with, for whatever reason, my socket circuit breaker in my fuse box deciding to conk out at about 5pm last night made for a very boring Saturday evening. We had lights and heat but that was it. If anything the sleep was even worse although a nice hot bath this morning helped and by process of elimination with the switches I have power today.

I hope to have copies of Paul's and Mike B's videos at some point today and as and when I can I'll upload these for all to see.


----------



## Dsahna

Great read steve:thumb:some great lifting by you and the others,loving the 8year old lifting over 2x bodyweighthows that for potential!!!!

Looking forward to the vids mate!


----------



## SteveGardener

I'll link some in then 

*Tuesday*

The next few days will be unplanned/random etc type sessions so I'm not unduly worried about poundage etc

@ GN in the am

Thick pinch

worked to a sub 100-kilo effort at 70mm

W/Roller

worked to 3 x 1 reps with 60-kilos. Surprisingly hard.

Bwt: 21st 5 1/2lbs (299.5lbs on their scales means 294.5)

My house in the pm

V/Gripper

usual warmups

L/H: to L14 x N, 1, VVN, VVN

R/H: to L16 x VVN, N, 1, 1,

*Wednesday*

Shoulders n arms

Seated BB press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps (was more to spare)

s/s

DB H Alt Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, @, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps @, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps @ (weights do not inc dumbbell and collar)

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps (could have done more weight)

Slight pump right upper arm 20.25-inches

Bwt: 295lbs or so. No training tomorrow just cos.


----------



## SteveGardener




----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday/Xmas eve*

Thick handled dumbbell work in lieu of the Mighty Mitts event at the 2010 Arnold (testing session)

B/H: Baby Inch (53-kilos/117lbs) x 3 x 1 reps all with gloves on, Inch 1 low rep gloves on RH, took gloves off and did 3 x 1 reps both hands. All reps with Baby Inch and Inch were to waist height.

R/H only: Millennium dumbbell x 1 low rep and 1 waist high rep. Then, as bloody per, nigh on killed myself (sweating etc) getting the damned plate loaded dumbbell just so. Worst loading it for the heavier weight. First was an easy 110-kilos + set up weight x low rep. Then I loaded it to 130-kilos (65 per side) + set up x one end only. I'll do 120 and 125 next time.


----------



## Dsahna

Have a nice xmas steveill be checking the vids out tomorrow on the pc,this phone is useless mate:lol:


----------



## SteveGardener

As some of you may no doubt be aware Ironmind posted up some news about an event they're calling 'Mighty Mitts' (I found that Terry Todd wrote a 2-part article by the same name way back). Terry Todd, together the well-known David Webster and Richard Sorin have put together an event to be held between the Arnold Strongman competition events to test the grip.

Athletes have to submit their resume for consideration. Each event comes with a $1000 prize.

Events are:

Jowett Anvil: deadlift the 163 lb. anvil by its horn

Sorin's Monster: deadlift a 500-lb. barbell with a 2-inch diameter handle

*Inch by Inch: walk for distance with an Inch replica dumbbell in each hand*

*
Mark Henry Bell: lift the 300-lb dumbbell with a 2.5-inch diameter handle out of its box*

Gama Club: lever an 80-pound Indian Club

I've put in bold the two I think I can do well on (esp the 300lb dumbbell) and MIGHT have a chance at the 500lb thick bar deadlift for a rep. The anvil is an unknown as I've pulled more using Ironmind 'Horn' but it's one thing to pull on a handle and another to lift a solid anvil. I doubt much fancy the 'Gama club'.

Crowds at the Arnold strength arena average around 8000 and you KNOW I'd be buzzing with adrenaline with a crowd that size cheering me on. So I've put my name forward for consideration. Wish me luck. I'll find out if I've been successful in the New Year.


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck!


----------



## SteveGardener

Cheers.


----------



## HJL

Good luck mate, watched a few of your vids on youtube, love them!


----------



## SteveGardener

One aims to please. I've always liked the more gritty stuff so we try and keep to that style.

Indeed.

*Saturday/Boxing day.*

No sign of anyone else but I still train.

2HP

Gloves on: equx x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep. Gloves off: +70-kilos x 1 shaky rep (got better as I lifted heavier), +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep*, +85-kilos x 3 x 1 reps*

*s/s with

Rack deadlifts (hole 7) using hollow thick bar, double overhand (unless otherwise stated)

bar+ 40-kilos x 6 easy reps, +80-kilos x 3 easy reps, +120-kilos x 3 easy reps, +160-kilos x 3 reps, +230-kilos x too big a jump. +200-kilos x 1 rep mixed grip. Started thick bar work from the floor as below.

Solid bar sumo double over hand deadlifts

Usual issues with a full lock out and I'm guessing my sciatica is gonna be a bugger later. But needs must.

bar+40-kilos (70) x 3 reps, +80-kilos (110) x 1 rep, +120-kilos (150) x 1 rep, +140-kilo (170) x 1 ugly ass rep.

Bwt 295 or so (2 tops on due to cold weather)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

trained on my tod first thing then a little after 12 Kye and two buds turned up hence a late, late lunch (and much showing off). Did my first leg workout in a long time (10 weeks??) and took it very easy

Leg Press

0 x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps. Right knee slightly tweaking.

Leg Ext

45-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

15-kilos x 8 reps, 20-kilos x 8 reps, 25-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 6+1+1 reps

RT work

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep

R/H only: 110-kilos x 1 TnG rep,

OH

L/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 1 rep

NB: did not use ANY chalk on any RT work lifts.

Bwt: 293lbs

shake

Then during the lads workout I showed some grip stuff inc plate pinches (3 x 10g a hand), RT again (just repped 80 with either hand) and showed them the Baby Inch juggle and baby inch thumbless before doing a Baby Inch, Inch and MDB one hand deadlifts (did not pull MDB to full height)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Back work

Lat Pulldowns

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps

V/Gripper work

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 3 x 1 reps, L14 x 1, VVN (poor set), VVN, VVN

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x VVN, L13 (accident) x 1 easy rep, L1`5 x 1 rep, L16 x 1, 1, VVN, VVN

NB all work done seated (sitting is harder). I also did the later hard work in my house as the gym was coollldddd brr


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

After the monstrous coccyx pain and discomfort I had yesterday there was no damned way I was training. I did 3 15-min sessions at various levels and settings on the TENs machine late in the day which helped some (note to self - do same later). Today was much better.

2HP

Worked with Mike (I intend working with him and getting him on the GB top 50 and BHSA top 20 lists).

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep. Gloves off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85.5-kilos (107.2) x 4 x 1 solid reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday/New Years Day*

My back was an absolute wreck last night. I sleep on one side and then, as I need to turn over, wake in great discomfort, before settling eventually into the new position. I shall be booking a docs appointment but more on that in a mo.

Probably as a result of incredible stupidity I decided 'new year = gym' and went over umming and ahhing about what to train. Grippers or shoulders/arms? Some brain cell said 'inversion boots first to loosen the back up' so I did that. No problems getting the boots on or getting into position. Hanging for 2 mins felt ok but I knew I'd have problems with the dismount (and how!). I usually unhook one leg or both and supporting myself by gripping the sides I tip slowly forward. I put another crossbar in the rack so that as I do so my bum and thus some of my weight is taken. But as I got to this point the soreness in my now arched back was all 'No Mas!!'. So I thought I'd be clever and do something I used to do when much lighter which is go back and rotate my body through my arms and then land on my feet at the right moment. This did not work.

Whether my feet were too far back, or being bigger meant I fell out of position I landed very badly and used my face to stop the rest of me hitting the floor. I'd managed to hit the crossbeam at the base of the rack and my god did it hurt. I was all 'you ****ing Moron!!' then I saw blood dripping down and changed to 'S**t! You ***king moron, what have you done'. Being as I was on my own all this was directed at the only nut in the room - me.

Staggering up I wobbled into our toilet and grabbed some tissue to dab away and put pressure on what seemed to be a now copiously bleeding wound over my right eye. I had the presence of mind to check it in a mirror we have in our warehouse section and at what looked like (as it was all bloody) a nasty gash and what (as it turned out to be) looked to be worthy of some stitches. This annoyed me some more 'bloody hell, 12-hours into 2010 and I've got to go to bloody (and worse) hospital. I knew I didn't need an ambulance so rang Mike from my house and good lad he is he came in about 15 minutes. In the mean time I had a nice clean white flannel run under ice cold water and used that to clean up as best I could and help slow the bleeding - which it did.

I ended up at Gloucester Hospital from about 1pm through to 3pm, man I was getting hungry and of course it seemed like ages I got treated about at about 1/4 to and the nurse practitioner first put in five stitches and two more making 7. Mike, again helped me out big time, by picking me up 15 mins later (the traffic being very light) and dropped me home.

Today, my back is still sore and I've a swelling where I hit the rack and the beginnings of what may be a great shiner/black eye (the eye lid is swollen). As I've been told to get the stitches out on Wednesday I'll kill two birds with one stone and see if I can book a visit to the docs to see if I can get some more treatment on my back.

Onwards


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

2HP

In spite of my usual problems the pinch seems to be slowly getting better and better as the top weight here felt solid enough that I could have done more.

Equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep. Gloves off: +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, + 80-kilos x 1 rep, +86-kilos (107.7kg) x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Shoulders-n-arms

Kept well wrapped up in the gym. My back has improved a little, at least in terms of sleep etc but the usual walking pain remains.

Seated press (hole 14)

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 95-kilos x 4 reps

Seated alt hammer curls

10-kilos+ @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos+ @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos+ @ x 7 reps

s/s with

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Back home. Much delayed after the traffic ground to a halt at some place on our way to Gloucester (Birdlip hill) and we (loads of motors) had to wait for the gritters/snow plough to get to us. This meant instead of a 3pm arrival I got back at 4.55pm. So me play catch up.

While in London my brother Mike had to get another ambulance to Hospital as his condition (still as yet not resolved) got bad again. Very weak, pukey and more. The crew, in their wisdom, did not bring a chair and as he could barely walk I had him lean on me down the stairs and out to the vehicle. Did my back some. Anyway it's what brothers do.

V/Grippers

Done at my desk while I caught up.

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L14 x VVN, VVN, VVN, 1, VVN, VVN (couple of the VVN's were closed with an assist)

R/H: L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 5 x 1 reps (all tough).


----------



## Godly

Just come across this, and been reading through some older posts, has nice pics and is an interesting read.

I'll keep checking back


----------



## SteveGardener

Cheers.

*Wednesday*

Stitches out, paper sutures added (was bleeding a little). Black eye, which doesn't hurt at all, looks very colourful. I went early (surgery opens at 8.30) and waited 5 mins?? Cos loads had cancelled (what, you're not actually ill??) I saw the nurse in no time. Also booked an appt for Monday re the back.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Yard outside gym covered in snow.

2HP

Damned hard as the cold weather made it moist and much harder to lift. I'll not touch it again until the weekend or later.

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +86.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. First was best (almost to height) 2nd and 3rd just came off floor. Small skin tear right thumb.

Thick handled dumbbell

Cocked up the loading so what I though was 90kg was 110kg and what I thought was 120kg (when I noticed what I'd done) was 140kg. Weight is plates only and does not inc handle, collars and pin. All R/H only

50-kilos x 1 rep, 90/198 (actually 110/242lbs) x 1 rep, 120 (140/308lbs) x 3 x 1 reps. As I did them they got better sop No 3 was best.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Osteo appt first thing then gym at lunchtime. Damned cold in and outside of gym

RT

As back not yet ready I'll postpone the deadlift work for another day or three.

O/H:

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps @, 100-kilos x 2 x 1 rep @

R/H only: tried 111.25-kilos but not today.

N/H:

B/H: 111.25-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 121.25-kilos x no go

R/H: 121.25-kilos x 1 rep, 131.25-kilos x 0, then thumbless, then another go thumb over which went up. Done. 140+ was not happening today


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

@ GN

Had to tell the 'what happened to your head' story 3x. But at least people ask.

V Bench

A 'try it and see' session. On the heavier weights I was getting the tweak in the right shoulder as per. It feels like a muscle rather than joint thing. I'll try one flat BB bench session and if it's the same it goes for 8 months+ again.

15-kilos a side x 15 reps, 20-kilos a side x 15 reps, 40-kilos a side x 15 reps, 60-kilos a side x 15 reps, 70-kilos a side x 8 reps, 6 reps

LPD

12p x 8 reps, 15p x 8 reps

Pullovers

Back arch meant it was proper uncomfortable. So me no do anymore until back is better.

12 x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack +10-kilos x 6 reps

Wrapped up like a Polar Bear the scales (remember theirs add 4lbs) had me at 20st 13lbs (293) so true clothed weight is closer to 289lbs. If I stay around that that'd be cool


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

2HP

Orbi

Bwt: a tad under 290lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Late start.

Double over hand thick bar deadlifts - sumo

All attempts done with gloves on cos of the cold.

bar x 10 reps (from rack)

+40-kilos (70) x 3 reps, +80-kilos (110) x 1 rep, +120-kilos (150) x 1 rep (slightly dizzy), +140-kilos (170) x 1 rep (saw stars), +145-kilos (175) x 1 rep, +150-kilos (180) x fail

All bar the lighter weights we're, as per, not quite to lock out (back as always) and all of the heavier attempts were picked up then dropped.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Docs first thing. Advised me to take co-codomol (not so great) but gave me the number of Gloucester Hosp Physio. I rang them and you leave a message with your symptoms etc. They rang me back and I'll be getting treatment.

Went to my gym... ooo I thought the ice is melting. Err no. We had a burst pipe and of all places in the electrical cupboard. It was literally spurting onto the main box for all the units. Fortunately it wasn't getting in so I was able to shut off one stop cock (for our unit) and then the other, once I figured out what's what, for upstairs. Water was and still is (now very slowly) dripping through the ceiling. Thus my warm up today was sloshing out water and mopping up.

Seated Press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 97.5-kilos x 4 tough reps

DB H Curl

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 hard reps (wgt does not inc handle, collars etc)

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 92.5-kilos x 8 tough reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Forgot to take my Vulcan so did RT, as intended, and then some w/roller work for fun. I'll do some v/gripper work tomorrow as the thick bar type work done first today will affect any max effort later.

@ GN

RT

NH

60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 3 x 1 reps @ (took more effort for the RH than the LH)

R/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep

OH

120-kilos x 1 rep @, 130-kilos x fail LH, 1 RH

R/H: 135-kilos x 1 rep, 142.5-kilos x fail

W/Roller

20-kilos b/w x 1 rep, 40-kilos b/w x 1 rep, 65-kilos x 1 a/c/w only, 80-kilos x 1 a/c/w only Nice pump (16.25-inches as per)


----------



## SteveGardener

Bizarrely back at the same time as yesterday 1245... weird. Anyway... Trained in my gym with all kit and caboodle inc gloves cos it's cold (indeed snowing outside).

*Wednesday*

Seated dumbbell raise.

Not done these since ever so nice n light today.

5-kilos+ x 8 reps, 10-kilos+ x 3 x 8 reps. All done one arm at a time.

Lat Pulldowns

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps. Could have gone heavier.

Low Rows

Was in the zone at this point

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps. No forward stretch etc as this aggravates my back.

Bwt just under 290lbs.If I can stay about this level but harden up a tad that'd be cool


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

2HP

gave my skin long enough to heal and having dealt with some work stuff got to the gym just after 11. Cracked on as I was expecting a delivery between 12 and 2pm. Still cold but most of the snow here is now slush and our defrost is pretty much under way.

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep. Gloves off - +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +86.5-kilos (108.2) x 4 x 1 (thus: 1, just legal, 2 and 3 full range and 4 solid and with me all 'who wants to be No 1' etc)

Thick handled dumbbell

I used Mikes hollow set up and i'm not sure if it's 2 or 2.5-inches. Set-up +60-kilos x 3 reps each hand (hard for left today), +90-kilos x 2 x 1 reps each hand. Faffed about with a 120-kilo load but this set up is bad for me. So spend god knows how long faffing around with the usual set up, added 147.5-kilos and just about got air. Then the delivery arrived so... came back, had another go. Was done.

Orbi later.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Good deed/bad deed day. I'm in the gym and some knobber (Virgin Media van driver) has parked his wagon so other vehicles can't get through. One, belonging to a local scrap yard driver, leans on his horn. Then some more, then some more. This annoys me no end so I go out and suggest that 1) it's not helping and 2) cos it ****es me off I will need to pull him out and give him a slap. 'No offence like'. Once I had his attention I then suggest sitting on his **** waiting for doomsday isn't gonna solve any problems either. I (having already done so myself) suggest he checks the notice on the dashboard that's meant to tell you where the driver is (blank as some of the other drivers expressions - also tooting away). I 'chat' with a few more and having also got their attention suggest they get out with the truck driver and either start knocking on some doors or push the van over a bit. I get my pump truck out (2 ton load) but the drop kerb makes it nigh on impossible even with some of them getting their hands dirty.

Low and behold he turns up and I whip away the truck and come back to hear him 'explaining' that the van opposite 'wasn't there before'. I say 'so what? He's legally parked, you aren't and we'd have sorted this out quicker if you'd have filled in your dashboard card like your supposed to, so stop faffing about and shift it'. Job done.

*The tooting part helped with my last few attempts cos, as I said, it annoyed me.

IM 'Horn' work in lieu of Jowett Anvil (poss lift for me at MM)

set up +

30-kilos x 6 reps @, 45-kilos x 2 reps @, 60-kilos x 2 reps @, (started chalking hands) 75-kilos x 1 rep @, 90-kilos x 2 attempts either hand / fail, 80-kilos x *3 x 1 reps @


----------



## SteveGardener

I'm going to the Arnold to compete yee haaa!


----------



## samurai69

SteveGardener said:


> I'm going to the Arnold to compete yee haaa!


excellent news, hows your back?

did i read mark felix was going to be there too


----------



## SteveGardener

Bad as always. I'm awaiting my first NHS physio appt. Yes Mark will be if he does not compete in the strongman event. I'm thinking he might be a reserve??


----------



## SteveGardener

Those 3. Anything else will be considered, as Mike just put it, aggressive training sessions.

*Saturday*

V/Gripper

Weaver Stick

Orbi work

Also did some 2HP at 40mm and 40mm with Mike up to 90kg only for holds.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

2-inch thick bar deadlifts

bar x 6 reps (do a few more next time), +40-kilos (70) x 3 reps, +80-kilos (110) x 1 rep, +120-kilos (150) x 1 rep. All done thus far with no belts at all and with gloves on. Then +140-kilos (170) x 1 rep and finally +145-kilos x 3 x 1 ugly but done reps. These were belts on and sans gloves.

Double Inch walk/holds

I spent some time setting this up. I used the Watson's 60mm thick dumbbell set-up for my right hand and our Inch replica for my left as I KNOW I can pull an Inch all day long with my right so chose to use the left on that for more work.

I also started, for now, with them both resting on 4 half pallets so I can pick them up and walk or hold as need be. I'll do some combos again next time but also try pick ups from 3 pallets. The 60mm weighs in at a tad under 4-kilos so I loaded it with 75-kilos for a little under 79kg total (Inch weighs 78kg or 172lbs).

First lift was no probs so I did a short walk out before they dropped. No more than a few metres. Second I did holds with for about 5 seconds. Third was the same, holds, for about 8-10 seconds (I'm guessing cos it was counted off my breaths so 10 breaths).

Bwt: 286lbs or so.


----------



## samurai69

what sort of grip on the 2-inch thick bar deadlifts


----------



## SteveGardener

Double over-hand.

*Tuesday*

Seated Press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (2 and 4 easy)

DB H Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 31-kilos @ x 6 or 7 reps (started out both arms at a time then single arm at a time so lost count LOL)

Tricep Pressdown

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 92.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

back after grippers. Considering I haven't used them at all for what, 3 weeks, I thought I did ok.

T/Gripper

B/H: CoC 1 x 6 reps, HG200 x 3 reps, CoC 2 x 1 rep, HG300 x 1 rep, CoC 3 x 1 rep

L/H: BBGM x 1 rep, BBE x 1 (nearly, then opened a tiny but, then crushed and done), 1 (same), VVN, TnG, VVN, Dropped to BBGM x 1, 1 then got out my IM Credit Card and did 2 x 1 CCS closes and 1 almost.

R/H: BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x VVN (poor set), 1 then BBSE x 0 (it was actually an Elite which I shut easily by accident), BBSE x 1 (great set) VVN, VVN, dropped back to a CoC 3 and did 3 x 1 all CCS.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Trained RT. Was off. I may be doing this too frequently as I seem to do better when I train it less than once a week.

*Thursday*

Are there enough hours in the day? Opportunities present themselves so I end up on the phone half the morning and get to the gym even later than per. With a chance of being on the main stage at the Bodypower Expo looking very likely stuff needed following up and making the most of. I also seem to have knackered one of my cordless hand sets as well. Grrr Anyway...

2HP

Note adjustment (*). We fiddled around with this at the weekend when Mike was seeing if less than 44mm would be ok and then I thought we put it back together right. I felt as though my hands were not 'just so' and got the tape out to find it was at 40mm and not my usual thickness. The asterisk indicates the change point.

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +87-kilos (108.7 on paper actually scaled after as 109.3kg total) x 1 (just legal), 1 (ditto), *1 (best) and then 3/4 rep. I will stay at this weight for the next session.

Thick handled dumbbell

I think either following the 2HP or going in at 145kg is a little too much too soon so I'll start back with 125-130 and make slow but steady and easy solid repping progress to 150-160-kilos for the Arnold. I may video the warm ups for fun at some point.

B/H: 'Baby Inch' x 3 high pulls (above waist) @, 'Inch' x 3 reps @ (alternating as before),

R/H: Millennium Dumbbell x 1 rep (could do more but saved it), 145-kilo+set-up x fail, off of floor and then 1 close to knee height. Usual god awful setting up pain in the butt tires you out before you got started stuff.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Chugging away I still see mate 

Will be calling you guys shortly - you still doing the 10KG sacks of whey??


----------



## mick_the_brick

ps - good news on the Arnold


----------



## SteveGardener

Cheers and yes. I'm also going to be on stage at Bodypower.

*Friday*

back work/shoulder rehab

Lat Pulldowns

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 147.5-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Front lateral raises

+5-kilos x 8 reps, +11-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (first was hard and the 2nd and 3rd were better0

Low Rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 6 reps

Orbi work


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Anvil work using IM 'Horn'

B/H: 45-kilos x 3 rowed reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 75-kilos x 1 rep @, 80-kilos x 3 x 1 held for time reps (not long at this point in time). Weights only, does not inc set up (so more than Jowett anvil official weight).

Dinnie lift for reps work using W.O.G. 'Dinnie ring'

B/H: 60-kilos x reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos (more as most of the 20's are over and it does not inc handle, clip and pin) x 2/3 (L+R), 3/3, 4/4, 5/5. Loz did 6 R/H and then 13 R/H. Both my hands were sore and I had a small blood spot and a tiny skin tear on one.

Also played about by doing a no warm-up 91.7 and 101.7-kilo 2HP when Loz and the boys did some pinch work. Loz pulled an unofficial 257.127lbs effort.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Trained at about 5pm

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L14 x 1, 1, VVN, VVN, N.

R/H: L15 x 1 rep, L16 x VVN, 1, VVN, 1, 1.

Weaver stick

B/H: ez bar x 3 reps, +1.75kg x 3 reps, +2.75kg x 3 x 1 tough reps

Orbi

L/H: 1.10/82, .55/55, .50/49

R/H: 1.10/70, .55/70, .50/68


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Shoulders n arms @ GN

Seated Press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 102.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

s/s

DB H Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ (nowt in between) x 8 reps (would hve preferred [email protected])

TPD

used a lat machine, nice n smooth but weights felt heavy.

1/2 stack x 8 reps, 11p x 8 reps, 12p (according to chart 80.5kg but feels like 95 on mine) x 6 reps

bwt (same clothes as xmas) 293lbs on their scales which equates to 289lbs fully dressed on ours. Mind you I've been eating VERY well the last few days.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

T/Grippers

Felt off on these (only did VG a few days back) and lacking the last 1/4-inch or less needed.

B/H: usual

L/H: BBE x VVN, TnG, TnG, VVN, VVN, VVN, N

R/H: '3' x 1 rep, BBE x 2 x 1 reps, '3.5' x 1 rep, BBE (acc) x 1 easy rep, BBSE x TnG, VVN, VVN, VVN

Thick handled dumbbell work

Other than the length of time I can hold onto these there was no problem.

B/H: Baby inch x 3 high (above waist height) pull reps @, Inch x 3 reps (NB: tried to lift Inch level with RH).

L/H: in between big bell work with my right I decided to do some more Inch work with my left and did 1 rep, then briefly held 3 x 1 reps

R/H: MDB x air and then x a better rep, 125-kilos loaded (does not inc set up) x 3 x 1 reps all held briefly


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

@ GN

Double over hand thick bar deadlifts

Using their chromed, lightly knurled full length bar

bar (35kg) x 8 reps, +40-kilos (75) x 3 reps, +70-kilos (105) x 1 rep, +100-kilos (135) x 1 rep, belt on: +130-kilos (165) x 1 rep, +165-kilos (180) x 3 x 1 ugly ass reps.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

'Anvil' walk training

Hard enough but made more so by my teeny weeny bit tired from yesterday right hand. As you'll see below I can pull X weight on the horn no problems but the swinging pendulum action it has plus the occasional bump into a calf made for very short 'hop's (D/D = dribs and drabs) across the gym. So I dug out Twig's long term loan 2" FBBC V-Bar and loaded it up and was doing 5 metre walks right away. I used 20kg discs which made for a hell of a wide waddle so may change that to 15kg plates next time.

Horn

B/H: set up + 45-kilos x 3 pulls @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 75-kilos x 1 rep, 80-kilos x 5 metres D/D, 6 metres D/D

2" V-Bar

bar weighs 12.5kg and I added 70kg for 82.5-kilos total / 181+lbs;

B/H: 3 x 5 metre (about 16 feet or so) walks each


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Coached Naz while doing;

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L14 x VN, VVN, VN, TnG, VN, VN, F (poor set), VN, VN

R/H: L13 (acc) x 1 rep, L15 x TnG, 1 rep, L16 x 1, TnG, VN, 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Thick handled dumbbell work

Inch farmers walk work

I used a baby Inch and the 60mm dumbbell handle set up (53kg approx). I walked from two pallet stacks across the yard touched my toe to another and came back. I walked it out and it was about 55 feet there and back.

1) Baby inch L/H and set up in right x 55 feet, 2) Inch right and set up left x 110 feet. 3) I then added a few kilos taking the set up to 63-kilos and the baby Inch (using a chain, carabiner and 4 x 2.5-kilo plates)with weight added to about the same x 55 feet. 4) swapped hands/equipment and did another 55 feet walk. Both of the heavier 'runs' were tough on the left hand. I felt I could have done more with my right so need to a) bring the left hand up and walk further.

Thick handled dumbbell deadlift

L/H: Inch x 3 x 1 reps (first two longer than the last one)

R/H: 2.5-inch thick handle etc loaded to 130-kilos. Note fails were when set up became loose. 1, F, 1, F, F, 1 reps (3 in total)

2HP tomorrow and axle work the day after.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday PM*

2HP work

Gloves on: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 rep, +50-kilos x 1 rep, Gloves off: +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +87-kilos x 2 x F, dropped back to +85-kilos x 4 x 1 reps each getting more solid as I did them.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Off/rest

*Friday*

@ GN

double over hand thick bar deadlift

Back felt awkward so did extra stretches and warm ups

bar (35kg) x 12 reps, 75-kilos x 3 reps, 105-kilos x 1 rep, 135-kilos x 1 rep, 165-kilos x 1 rep, 185-kilos x 3 x 1 plus 1 rep with plates raising height to about what it will be at the Arnold (about 12-inches off the ground). I lowered this one back to the floor. I also felt, for all the heavy reps, as though there was a little more weight or another 1-2 singles on offer. Which is nice.

Bwt: 293.5lbs on their scales which equates to 289.5lbs on ours. Fully dressed as per.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Back

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos (acc) x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Front dumbbell raises (1 arm at a time as per)

+5-kilos x 8 reps, +13-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

Low Rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 7 reps. Motivated by annoying rule change I moaned and muttered/grit my teeth through this session hence the numbers/good workout

*Sunday*

Anvil walk work. Me no like the side carry style (the rules changed Friday). It's brutal. Anyway...

IM Horn

+50-kilos x 3 reps @, +60-kilos x 1 rep @, +80-kilos x 1 rep @

2" FBBC V-Bar (12.5kg)

+40-kilos x 27.5ft @ hand, +50-kilos x 27.5 ft @ hand, +70-kilos x 2/3 of the way L/H and finished with the right. Then carried all the way back with the right hand. Awful. The weight slaps and hits the side of my calves and so on. Very tough on the body but not on the hand.

I then switched to straddle style, as before and did: L/H + R/H: 27.5ft each and did the same again (so 2 times each way with rest between each hands attempts.

Side bends

20-kilos a hand x 20 reps, 30-kilos a hand x 20 reps.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

@ GN

Seated Press

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 105-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (No 2 was damned hard and both 2 and 3 could have been better form)

DB Curls (H style)

10-kilos x 8 reps @, 20-kilos x 8 reps @, 30-kilos x 2 x 7 reps @

TPD

used the same lat machine as before:

H7 x 8 reps, H9 x 8 reps, H10 x 8 reps, H11 x 4. Too big a jump. As I was doing TPD Howard, using it for back work (same weight he he) commented that my forearms looked huge. Of course LOL.

Bwt: 292.5 on their scales so 288.5 on mine.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Late start due to Physio appt. No surprises re me getting actual treatment. Martine (v nice) did all the usual test but no manipulation. I WILL give the exercises she suggested a try though.

Inch Farmers walk work

Baby Inch (53kg) 3 x 1 reps @ high pulls.

Baby Inch+10kg/63-kilos on 60mm handle x 1 walk out (27.5ft).

Baby Inch+15kg/68-kilos on 60mm set up x 1 walk out (as above)

Then switched to trying pickups from floor (no walking).

Baby Inch+15kg/68-kilos on 60mm x 2 x 1 pick ups (v untidy)

Inch/78-kilos on 60mm (alt hands) x 3 x 1 reps from floor. All v ugly looking. No walks.

Took 10 mins rest and had sports/isotonic drink then:

Thick handled dumbbell deadlift

135-kilos / 297lbs plus set up x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Coaching Naz later (if he arrives)

2HP

Gloves on: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off: +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +86-kilos (1kg back load) x fail, 1 (v shaky). I then (with banging tune on hi-fi) imagined I was on stage at the Arnold and 8000 attendees were jumping to the tune. It helped 3 x 1 solid and 1 just. Job done.

Orbi

45-seconds e/w with either hand alternating. 3 mins total.

Side Bends

20-kilos x 3 x 10 reps per side.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

@ GN

Double over-hand thick bar deadlifts

Sans belt (support belt only): bar x 12 reps (I rest the bar on my shoes between reps)

75-kilos x 3 reps, 105-kilos x 1 rep, 135-kilos x 1 rep, With Belt (lever belt on): 165-kilos x 1 rep, 190-kilos* x 3 x 1 damned ugly reps (last one barely locked out if at all). The 190-kilos efforts were done as last time, slightly raised but I also took my shoes off.

Still * equates to my heaviest in the gym lifts on this movement. I may need either a days rest before the next workout like this or to stay at this weight for another session.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Sat off. Just did some of the physio stretches.

back w/o at my gym

LPD

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 6 reps

F/Raises

+5-kilos x 8 reps, +13-kilos x 3 x 7 reps

Low Rows

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 8 reps

Side bends

20-kilos a side (1 at a time) x 10 reps, 30-kilos x 2 x 10 reps (as before, one side then the other).

Bwt (from scaled weight yesterday in my gym): 290lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

@ GN

Anvil work

The more I do the less I like this. I may have a token go come the time cos it's ALL ugly, ugly, ugly. Anyway:

IM Horn

Set-up+40-kilos x 4 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 80-kilos x 1 rep @ (more later).

Using GN's 2" bar (holding it low. It weighs 14.3kg)

+35-kilos across floor and back (about 26 feet) @ hand

+65-kilos ditto (horrid form) RH all the way. LH not.

+65-kilos straddle style there and back B/H x 2 goes. Back ached/sore

Rested

Back to

IM Horn

+40-kilos to the side and straddle x 2 reps each

+80-kilos as above

+85-kilos straddle style only.

Back to sore to do anything else so may train the rest inc physio stretches later.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Held back a tiny bit as I am using the VG and 2HP on Saturday so did not want to take anything away from any effort I'd like to put on then.

V/Gripper

Practised with 20mm block on warm ups

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x VN, 1 reps, L14 x 1, VVN, TnG (slipped), 1, 1 reps Stopped here as above.

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x VN, 1 rep, L16 x 3 x 1 reps Did a CCS 3 for fun.

2HP

All lifts done sans belts (both kinds)

Eq x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +86.5-kilos x 1/2 rep, 1, 1 (solid), 1 stopped as skin felt sore (see intro notes)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Shoulders n' arms @ GN

Seated Press

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 105-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Hammer DB Alt Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 2 x 8 reps

TPD

Used the Nytram machine and rope pulley handle

H8 x 12 reps, H12 x 10 reps, H15 x 8+1+1 reps, stack (H15) +10-kilos x 6+1+1 reps, ez style handle x another 5 pumper reps

Bwt: 293/289lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday pm*

As I neglected to include them in the morning workout and was chatting with G I did the following:

Side bends

20-kilos @ x 10 reps a side, 25-kilos x the same, 30-kilos x the same and 35-kilos x the same.

Stretches


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Yard covered with ice which was melting as the sun moved across it. It'd have been poetic and artistic if I hadn't been training. For whatever reason and in spite of my doing the flexibility stuff every evening I had major problems getting my **** down today. I also think I may have shot my bolt a little with the Inch walkouts/pick-ups from the pallets. I think I could have carried them a little further but the bouncing of my thighs meant I lost what could have been a full walk out (but not back). Anyway:

Inch Farmers walk work

53-kilos x there and back (55 feet approx) then straight to 78-kilos

78-kilos x 1/2 way, 1/2 way, less. Best was probably over half way at about 18 feet

Pick-ups 3 failed attempts. I just couldn't get down properly.

After about 20 mins rest and some Isotonic drink

One handed thick handled dumbbell deadlift

L/H: Inch x 4 x 1 reps. First two quick and 2nd two held until dropped (not long).

R/H: 140-kilos (plates only) x 4 x 1 reps. Total weight about 315lbs or so (308+7 or so). As per being bent over with 140 makes me a tad dizzy but I felt ok just the same.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Leg 2 competition. Tied for 1st.

*Sunday*

Should have rested but tried double overhand axle deadlifts. Got air under 195-kilos 2x but far too tight through hips so stopped.

*Monday*

Rest. Did 3 stretching sessions.

*Tuesday*

One of the last few sessions before MM. Was HARD work. Slightly nauseous and like Wade borderline over-trained. One symptom is not sleeping well so I'll dig out the GABA.

Back

Lat Pulldowns

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps (PB I think)

s/s

Seated Front raise

+5-kilos x 8 reps, +13-kilos x 3 x 8 reps.

Low Row

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 132.5-kilos x 7 reps (PB)

Side bends

20-kilos x 10 reps @ side, 25-kilos x 10 reps @ side, 35-kilos x 10 reps a side.

Bwt: 291.3lbs dressed as per.

2 x stretching later


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Deffo over trained. I had a brief nap yesterday afternoon and then took ages to get to sleep last night onloy to struggle getting started today. But as there's just a few days left it'll be ok.

Anvil work

IM Horn set up

+45-kilos x 6 reps a hand

+60-kilos x 3 reps a hand

+80-kilos x 1 rep a hand

2" FBBC V-Bar

set up weighs 12.5-kilos

+32.5 (45) x 1 width of yard both hands. Held to the side as per rules

+42.5-kilos as above

+72.5-kilos x straddle style x 1 width of yard both hands, same again.

Orbi will be done later as will at least 2 stretch sessions


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L14 x 1, TnG, TnG, 1, 1, 1, 1.

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1,1, L1 4 x 1 rep, L15 x 1, 1, 1 reps

2HP

Equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 1 rep, +87-kilos x 4 x 1 reps.


----------



## SteveGardener




----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Shoulders-n-arms

Seated Press

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 107.5-kilos x 1, 1, then 3 reps! Yeah I was all - what the hell? But glad of it too.

DB Curls H style

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos @ x 8 reps

Tricep - rope handles

80lbs x 12 reps, 90lbs+15kg x 10 reps, 90lbs+35kg x 8 reps

Bwt: 21st 3.5lbs / 297.5lbs or 293.5lbs on my scales


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday.*

One more session. It was very hard getting going before I went to the gym and much the same once I was there but eventually...

Inch dumbbell farmers walk work

Baby Inch and 60mm handle etc loaded to 53-kilos there and back (55') x 2 runs (1 run + 1 run)

Inch and 60mm handle etc loaded to 78-kilos (172lbs as per Inch) x 3 failed attempts at pick ups. A rest and another run at it and I got 3 x pick ups with the last held briefly and was done. No walk outs. This is obviously something I can do but not even close to well so I'll see if I want to go or not on the day. I'll be working on flexibility all week.

Thick handled dumbbell deadlift

L/H: Inch x 1, 2, 2 reps

R/H: set up + 150-kilos x fail, 1, 1, F, 1 reps. I then spent far too long getting the damn set up nut off (the head is rounding) and loaded 160-kilos. I managed to get air under it and then thought sod it and spent the next hour BS'ing with the boys.

Bwt: 294.5lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Nice lay in but I'm up and about and have done some light stretching (I wanna do it 3x today). The bruising and swelling on the right thigh is... colourful. I'll see if I can take a photo later. I noticed, as I stretched this morning that I also have another bruise at the top of the left calf. I must have clipped that as well. What an oaf eh?

I'm off out in a mo to do some errands (getting stuff sorted for when I'm away), will do some work and then more rest and more stretching later. I'm also icing the thigh (ice cold flannel laid over the bulge).


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Back in the gym (after getting some crap moved from outside our gates left there by a gas company - 'shift it or I'll throw it'). I still had the Arnold mind-set going so when heavy I had music pumping and a 8000 strong crowd pumping their fists in the air running through my head. Seemed to work LOL

2HP

All done with no belts. *BEST PINCH VOLUME SESSION EVER*!!

Gloves on: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, gloves off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 1 rep, +87-kilos x 5 x 1, 2 reps (yes 2) and 1 more rep. So 8 x 1 x 108.7-kilos

Bwt: 296lbs. Some of this may be the water in my right leg. I taped my calves yesterday and the right was 1.5-inches bigger than the left which is not usual. I'll stretch later and ice my thigh as well.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

@GN

Seated Press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 110-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (nice)

s/s last set with

DB H/Curl

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 18-kilos*@ x 8 reps, 28.5-kilos*@ x 8 reps, [email protected] x 6 reps

TPD on LPD

8p x 8 reps, 10p x 8 reps, 12p x 8 reps

Bwt: 297.5lbs on their scales


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Delayed by appt and chatting with road crew etc

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L14 x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 6 x 1 reps

Good session

Orbi

30/30 both hands


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

@ WG

Double over hand thick bar deadlifts

bar x 12 reps, 70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 190-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

Thick handled dumbbell medley (for fun)

L/H: Baby Inch + Inch x 3 x 1 runs

R/H: Baby Inch + Inch + MDB x 3 x 1 runs

Orbi

40/40 b/w and b/h


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Lat Pulldown

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps

Front Raises

5-kilos x 8 reps, 13.5-kilos x 3 x 6 reps.

Low Row

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 132.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## BigDom86

some serious wieght on the lat pulldown!


----------



## SteveGardener

I've just seen a buddies log (Chris James) and he's using 240kg!! Obviously at 140+ it's loose form but still. My aim is to get to 180kg and then up the volume.

*Monday*

2HP @ 44mm

ALL reps done with no belt of any kind.

G/on: equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, G/off: +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 1 rep, +88-kilos (109.7 on paper but scaled after at 110.3kg) x 1 shaky, 1 skin tore, 1 adjusted where thumb sat, 1 taped thumb after (zinc tape) = 4 x 1. I could have done more but decided to preserve the skin for leg 3.

Orbi

tested/used the counter as well.

45/45 B/W and B/H. Must go faster.

Bwt: down a pound or three (to be expected). During the workout I tested myself on the leg press with only 80-kilos but it was to see if lock outs irritated my back like they did before. No issues as all so I'll be working legs again soon.


----------



## BigDom86

are you adding weights the the lat pulldown? the two gyms i use, one only goes up to 115kg and the ohter 130kg


----------



## SteveGardener

I am. Ours has a 140-kilo stack (machine donated to us, for some work done, by Lee Powell). So I add 2 x 10-kilo plates.

*Tuesday*

Shoulders/arms/Vulcan gripper

Doing a slightly different program this week so as to free up a days rest at the end before Leg 3.

Seated press

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 112.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. 1st super hard and 2 and 3 hard enough.

DB H/Curls**

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 40-kilos @ x 7 reps

TPD on LPD

8p x 8 reps, 10p x 8 reps, 13p x 5 hard reps. Machine being used is very stiff/high friction

V/Gripper*

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 (up from L14 last time) x VVN, 1, 1, 1 reps Good.

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L17 x VVN, N, N, N. Hard but well enough for now.

* super setted with other movements

** super setted with heavy sets on press.

Bwt: down a tad but not wearing 2 sweats as before. V nice day today hence no sweats.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Legs/axle work. Axle supersetted with leg work.

Leg Press

80-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps. Loads more left but easing back into this.

Leg Extension

45-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps. Slight soreness in shin of right leg (as a result of injury soreness in ALL of leg) a little off-putting. The actual weight was super easy.

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps. Stopped. The still present bulge/swelling of the injury over my right knee/quad was VERY off putting and sore after. If I had gone heavier I was afraid I'd make the recovery worse so that was that.

Axle Deadlifts

bar x 12 reps NB, 70-kilos x 3 reps NB, 100-kilos x 1 rep SBO, 130-kilos x 1 rep SBO, 160-kilos x 1 rep SBO, 195-kilos x 5 x 1 reps B/belts. Well doable. SBO = support belt only, NB = no belt.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Back workout.

Lat Pulldowns

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps

F/Raises

5-kilos loaded x 8 reps, 13.5-kilos loaded x 3 x 7 reps

Low Rows

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 135-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

one hand deadlifts thumb over

B/H: 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 90-kilos x 3 reps @, 120-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 140-kilos x F, x 1 rep

R/H: 140-kilos x 2 x 1 rep, 150-kilos x F, F, dropped back to 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, each better than the last one.

As above was a tester I'll be doing 132.5-kilos working sets weight L/H and 142.5-kilos R/H

Also to start doing weaver to the rear from next session.


----------



## BigDom86

any comps coming up?


----------



## SteveGardener

One a month as part of the Super Series. I've one on the 10th of April, I did one Saturday (won the Gloucester leg), the British in May, the Euros in July and so on.

*Monday*

Seated press

down where no 'assistance' provides better leverage. So I'll need to tough it out. Bring it on.

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 122.5-kilos (accident) x Fail, 112.5-kilos x Fail (see above), 100-kilos x 3 x 2 reps.

EZ Curls

Too much faffing around setting up pairs of dumbbells for the warm up sets etc so switched to EZ curls using and Olympic EZ bar

bar x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 4 reps. All harder on my wrists and inner eblows than the dumbbells. Last set 'loose'.

TPD

No problems here

60-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps

Mucho grinding of teeth over annoying PC. I must get it looked at soon.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep.

L/H: L15 x 6 x 1 reps (up with bands next time)

R/H: L16 (thought it was 17 and I was monstering it until the penny dropped - d'uh!) x 4 x 1 reps, L17 x N, VVN, VN. I will get L17 again soon.

Weaver stick (using standard size e-z curling bar as per)

B/H: bar x 3 reps @, +1-kilos x 3 reps @, +2-kilos x 2 reps @ (alternating hands), +2.5-kilos x 2 reps @ (alt as before).

L/H: +3-kilos x 1 hard rep then one failed rep

R/H: +3-kilos x 2 x 1 reps.

NB: to begin with it felt easier using my left hand all the way to 3-kilos then my right hand 'came on strong' as it were and the left, as above, started to struggle.

Some stretching during as I neglected to do any yesterday (forgot). I also have some more to do later.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Double over hand thick bar deadlifts

bar x 12 reps, 70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, (added support belt here, all previous reps done with f'all) 160-kilos x 1 rep, (both belts on and shoes off) 200-kilos x 1,1,1,1,3/4,1. From No 3 o/wards slightly dizzy.

Orbi

30/30 B/H B/W


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Leg Press

80-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps. Slight twinge in right knee.

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8reps. Used towel on right shin to aid discomfort issue.

Leg Curl

20-kilos x reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps (6+1+1). Kept knee swelling off pad for all sets


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

2HP

Went to pot. A combination of the still slightly torn left thumb skin and whatever (shaky lifts) meant I managed to work to 101.7-kilos only and then it was rock sitting and not moving time. So a day or twos rest it is and a taped up thumb. I may go +80kg next session, then +85kg session after and then see what happens. Either way it's an off day.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday.*

To begin with I wasn't going to train today so cleaned up around the house, had another cup of coffee and so on. Then wandered over, still in half a mind, to see how Greg was getting on. I started warming up and then demonstrated some 'zoning in' techniques (getting the most our of yourself type stuff) to Greg. These, due to the almost auto-pilot type response (ie: I got fired up myself) meant 2 things. Firstly I ballsed up the loading of the bar (see notes) and 2 had a good session.

One hand deadlift - thumb over

B/H: Bar x 8 reps a hand, 60-kilos x 3 reps a hand, 90-kilos x 3 reps a hand, 120-kilos x 1 rep a hand

L/H: *130-kilos x 4 x 1 reps.... 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: *140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps.... err no. 160-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

*Greg pointed out that I had in fact pulled 160-kilos for my first single which meant that 130 was in fact not 130 but 140 and 140 was not 140 but 160-kilos. I thought 'sod it' and carried on anyway and so had a great session


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Much later than usual (bloody clocks go forward today) so trained after 4pm

Back

Lat Pulldowns

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 162.5+ kilos x 4 reps (more than 162.5-kilos because I used a broken dumbbell bar and collar to hold 22.5-kilos onto stack so kept reps low). Iffy r/elbow and r/bicep irritated by pulldowns esp (wore sleeve)

F/Raise

+5-kilos x 8 reps, +13.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (all tough)

Low Row

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 135-kilos x 8 reps

Weaver stick to the front (for Brits)

broomstick x 6 reps, hollow EZ bar x 3 reps @, solid e/z bar (as per/10.8lbs on scales) x 3 reps @ (alt and nice n easy with left hand), +1/2-kilo (11.9lbs) x 3 alt reps @, +1-kilos x 3 x 1 reps R/H and 1 rep left (would not budge after that)


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep

L/H: L15+B x 1, VVN, 1, 1, VVN

R/H: L15 x 1 rep, L17 x N, N, L16+B x 1, 1, 1, 1 (go to +2B next time)

Weaver Stick

B/H: bar (10.8lbs) x 3 reps @, +1.25-kilos x 3 reps @, +2.25-kilos x 2 reps @ alt, +2.75-kilos x 3 reps @ alt, +2.75-kilos x 3 reps @,

L/H: +3-kilos x F

R/H: +3-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Trained with G and Mike cos they came down early. Ended up taking longer and doing more than I had planned.

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts

bar x 10 reps, 70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 202.5-kilos x 4 ugly, ugly x 1 reps

2HP

@ 39mm

towel over: +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 3 reps, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x F. Changed to:-

@ 44mm

+85-kilos x F, dropped to +80-kilos and each attempt got better and better and more locked in hence double at the end: 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 2

Orbi

45/45 B/H B/W


----------



## SteveGardener

*Thursday*

Another struggled session. I may need to rethink the shoulder and arm sessions for now. As in a metaphorical button reset (start again for another run at the big numbers). Lower bodyweight makes some exercises harder due to lack of leverage.

Seated press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 2+F. Grrr so over to machine and 3 x 6 x stack.

S/S with

DB H/Curls

10kg x 8 reps @, 20kg x 8 reps @, 30kg x 8 reps @

TPD on LPD

9p x 8 reps, 11p x 8 reps, 12p x 6 reps (tough)

Bwt (not with full kit on as per winter): 285.5lbs @ GN


----------



## SteveGardener

*Easter / Good Friday*

Nice late start to the day as there's f'all else on the cards. Or at least not until Ant said he wanted to train in the PM. Other than that f'all.

One hand deadlifts thumb over

Using same bar as before. On the day I want to use a 100% straight one so am practising with what will probably be a little more than I can lift on our 2-degrees off true bar.

B/H: bar x 6 reps (used one hand as intention is to warm up back and legs only), 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 90-kilos x 3 reps @, 120-kilos x 1 rep @ No belts at all.

L/H: 142.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. Support belt only

R/H: 162.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. Support belt only

Weaver to the front (see NB)

B/H: Same warm ups as before. Inc solid bar x 3 reps @ and +1/2-kilo x 1 rep @

L/H: +1-kilo x 3 x 3/4 reps (arm slightly bent). The 1/2kg jump is monstrous at this level.

R/H: +1-kilo x 3 x 1 reps. All ok if somewhat hard. Arm as above. Need to adapt.

NB: Checked USAWA rules for clarification and noted that they require the arm to be locked. I'd been asked if I did this on Facebook and said I hadn't noticed. So noticed today and then checked the rules after. I will need to adapt.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

2HP

Too extra care with the skin and worked to +85-kilos (106.7) x 1,1,1,1,0,1,1, varying thumb placement for skin saving reasons. The belly of the flexors (ie: in the 'meat') was feeling it.

Orbi

50/50 B/H, B/W. N/S as usual.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Legs

Leg Press

80-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 280-kilos x 8 reps. All bar the first set allowed the small niggle on my right knee to annoy me. I put on a knee support for 240 and 280kg.

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, Stk+25-kilos (170) x 8 reps

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 7 r/p reps


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

V/Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @, L10 x 1 rep @, L13 x 1 rep @,

L/H: L15+b x 1, 1, VN*, 1, 1 reps (* poor set)

R/H: L16+2b x 5 x 1 reps (good session)

Weaver (rear)

Some progress today, time to up the weight a bit next time in spite of back aching (see below).

B/H: w/up, bar x 3 reps @, +1.25-kilos x 3 reps @, +2.25-kilos x 3 alt reps @.

L/H: +2.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +3-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (last 2 singles 'easy')

For some bizarre reason during weaver work my left lower back decided to spasm. I can only think I was a little too energetic during leg extensions yesterday (leaning forward as I straightened my legs). It's damned annoying and so, if I can, I'll do 2x stretching sessions today. Grrr


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts

I was somewhat concerned that this might be a no go due to the spasm yesterday but once fully warmed up (also post walk into town - which helped) I was able to work to an 'easy' 190-kilos where I left it in lieu of leg 4 Saturday.

2HP

Shaky but able to work to a single (where I stopped again) +85-kilos.

Curls (for fun with the boys)

To 40-kilos over bar weight x 8 reps then tape comes out... right arm cold 19-inches and not much more pumped...

Orbi (ditto)

right forearm cold 16 and again not that much more after but apparently all veiny and nasty cos of the comments I got as I did 2 minutes.

No more training for the rest of the week and most of above was done with Sam and Ta (Will) visiting along with H, Loz, Ant and Chris in attendance. As per a comment of Mike's... the suns out and we had a full house.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

Busy day thus far. Work and training. My focus is now 100% on being the best I can for the Brits.

Back @ WG

Lat Pulldowns

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 162.5-kilos+ x 5 hard reps

Front raises (seated)

+5-kilos x 8 reps @, +13.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps @ (2 hard and 1 hardish sets)

Low Rows

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 137.5-kilos x 6 hard reps

Weaver (F)

NB: the difference between a go rep and a no-go rep is 0.25-kilo. I need a way to micro-load (lead shot in a bag??)

W/up both hand to bar x 3 reps each

L/H: +.5-kilo x 2 x 1 reps, +1.0-kilo x F F.

R/H: +.5-kilo x 2 x 1 reps, +1.0-kilo x 2 x 1 reps, +1.25-kilos x F, F, F.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Tuesday*

running a little late as Naz came in the am and I was expecting him in the pm and spent some time talking about motivation at the end of the session.

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep. Hardish warming up but ok as I got going.

L/H: L15+2b x N, VVN, VN, VVN, VVN

R/H: L16+2b x VN, VVN, N, 1, 1, VVN

2HP

Half way through the sloppy max weigh set I decided to tape the set up and it was 42mm and not, as it should have been, 44mm. One 30-second job with a spanner and see what happens.

42mm t/over equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, t/off +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1, 1, F, 1 rep. Spanner and adjusted, +80-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. NB: check the damn width.

As per chat with Naz we also had a go at 1 and 2-inch v-bar lifts. I worked to a 135-kilo effort on the 1" and a 120+ effort on the 2" for fun. I've not done any real work on the 1" in a long time. I told Naz how I used to see the bar filled to the brim (200kg plus) and so on. The mind set must be that way to be the best. He wasn't two handing what I was doing 1 handed. But the message is the same.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Wednesday*

Tomorrow will be a planned rest day. Road tested new Zulu Wrist Wraps - Defcon

@ GN

Seated machine press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 6 reps, +80-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 5 reps.

H/Curls Dumbbell

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27.5-kilos @ x 8 reps - alt, 35-kilos x 8 hard reps - alt.

s/s with

TPD on LPD

9p x 8 reps, 10p x 8 reps, 11p x 8 reps, 12p x 8 reps - PB on this machine I think

Bwt: 288lbs


----------



## SteveGardener

*Friday*

Following on from the rest day I went to GN to try one hand deadlifts (a la the Euros) using a straight non-cambered at all bar to see how much of a difference said bars made. Not much it seems.

One hand deadlifts thumb over

B/H: bar x 6 reps each, 60-kilos x 3 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 1 rep (took 2 attempts on my right somewhat annoyingly - I wasn't locking it in).

L/H: 145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps - more than last time (142.5kg x multiple singles)

R/H: 150-kilos x1 rep, 155-kilos x 1 rep, 155-kilos x F, 1 rep. This was down a few kilos from my gym (162.5-kilos x a few singles)

Off to mine to pack orders and do Weaver to the rear in a mo.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Saturday*

Deliberately started late as I knew we had a good size crowd down today inc Kye, Chris and a mate, Andy C, Carl, Mike, G and Ethan, Loz, Nick McKinless and myself. Highlight of the other lifts was Loz's 170-kilo axle over head (I also saw his 182.5kg from a rack on his phone) and Loz's successful attempt (second time this has been done) of putting my Millennium overhead. In fact he had two cracks at it with the first being 100%.

2HP @ 44mm!!

worked to plus 82.5-kilos (104.20 x 6 x 1 reps and 1 x a double to finish. As before got better the more I did.

Dinnie work

heavy pin, handle etc + 87-kilo disc x 12 reps a hand, +40-kilos (about 130kg) x 12 reps a hand, +60-kilos (about 150) x 2 x 12 reps a hand. The idea not being to max out (I KNOW I can lift 180kg) but to get some volume work/tolerance to the reps. If I do it again (in say 2 weeks time) I'll do sets of 15 reps.

Some more pinch work with Nick and Loz. This included working to 93-kilos (inc set up) at 52mm using only the rubber inserts. I failed (2 attempts) at 98-kilos which Loz got.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Sunday*

Legs

Leg press

plate x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 320-kilos x 8 reps. No belts, wraps, straps.

s/s with

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos/stack x 8 reps, 170-kilos (stk+25kg) x 8 reps. No jerking.

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 41.25-kilos x big struggle.


----------



## SteveGardener

*Monday*

@ GN

Double over hand thick bar deadlifts


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

@ GN (decided to have a lighter back day). Chest n back day

V bench

arms x 12 reps, 20-kilos (per side) x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 5 reps

s/s with

LPD

10p x 8 reps, 13p x 8 reps, stack (15p) x 8 reps

then

Seated upright row machine

11p x 8 reps, 16p x 8 reps, stack (20p) x 6 reps

Straight arm pulldowns

4p x 8 reps, 8p x 10 reps

Seated Leg Curl

Awful machine for me to get into

4p x 8 reps, 8p x 8reps.

Could have done more but far too cack handed

bwt: 295lbs so = 291lbs actual


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Trained outside on what's turned out to be the best day of the year weather wise so far. That combined with people walking by made for a very good one hand deadlift session

One hand deadlift thumb over


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

12 days to ass kicking day...

Shoulders n' arms @ GN

Seated press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 8 reps, +100-kilos x 6 reps, +140-kilos x 6 reps

s/s

DB H Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 37.5-kilos x 8 reps

TPD on LPD machine

8p x 8 reps, 11p (meant to be 10p) x8 reps, 13p x 5 reps V heavy/hard

1 Arm Cable TPD on c/over pulley

30-kilos x 8 reps @, 35-kilos x 8 reps @. Pumped.

Bwt: 20st 13lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Trained in the PM at WG. No sign of Dunc or Anthony. Tsk. However, training took longer than intended because neighbors dropped by. I'm booked by one for a play scheme gig in August and another will start training with me tomorrow. This training outside lark pays dividends LOL

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts

bar x 12 reps, 70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 reps, 130-kilos (t/l grip) x 1 rep. All sans belt. 160-kilos x 1 rep - support belt only. 190-kilos x 1 rep both belts. 205-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. This last part took the longest due to the above mentioned distractions. Last rep ugly.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

2HP @ 44mm

Felt off right up to working set. *Tore skin at +82.5-kilos but added tissue and did more weight. All sets and reps no belts.

T/over: Equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep. No towel: +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +82.5-kilos x 1 rep*, +85-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (1, F, 1, 1).

Big disc (87-kilos and 67mm thick) + heavy pin x 4 x 1 reps, no pin x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thur*

Rest ((last one pre comp)

*Friday*

Stuff

*Saturday*

My back is, as per, giving me gip. I went to the post office this morning and was leaning on the barrier posts to take pressure of my sciatica. So on returning and sans pre-workout coffee I took extra time to stretch and warm up. I took even more care with the warm up sets feeling my way. However, once passed that I was once again into PB territory. Joining me in PB space was Loz who worked to a triple with 200-kilos on our Viking press set up once her arrived.

One hand deadlifts thumb over

B/H: bar x 6 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 90kilos x 3 reps @, 120-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 150-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (PB)

R/H: 150-kilos x 1 rep, 167.5-kilos x 3 x 1 rep


----------



## Dsahna

Good work getting a pb mate!


----------



## Mobster

Cheers. I think I can do more come the actual event.

*Sunday*

Last but one session. Stiff as per. Legs

Leg Press

plate x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 340-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, stack+25-kilos x 8 reps

s/s with

Leg Curls

15-kilos x 8 reps, 25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

The last days training before British. The next 4 days is walking and stretching only.

At GN

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep

L/H: L15 x 1 rep, L15+1b x 1 rep, L15+2b x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: L16 x 2 x F, L15 x 1 rep (still hurt). My right hand, as per the last session, found closing grippers painful so I stopped and if need be will use my left on the day.

2HP on 70mm set up

43.6-kilos (13.6kg 2" pin and 2 x 15kg plates) x 6 reps, 63.6-kilos x 3 reps, 73.6-kilos x 1 rep, 83.6-kilos x 1 rep, 93.6-kilos x 1 rep, 103.6-kilos x 1 rep, 108.6-kilos x 1 rep, *111.1-kilos x 1 rep. I may have had more in me but Carol was shouting at the guys to get us out so they could close on time.

Bwt: 21st 4lbs on their scales

At WG

3" W/Roller.

light pin+30-kilos x 3 n/s reps, then 3 x 3 reps with set up + 40-kilos x ouch! I'd forgotten what an evil burn and pump one gets... ouch++!! Right f/arm x 16.5-inches after 3rd set, left 15.5-inches.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Won my 4th title.

*Monday*

Went to GN and did what the hell I felt like. I had half a mind to do something which will help me with the display stuff I'll do at Bodypower so:

2HP @ 70mm

set up (43.6kg) x 6 reps, 63.6kg x 3 reps, 73.6kg x 1 rep, 83.6kg x 1 rep, 93.6kg x 1 rep, 103.6kg x F, then 4 x 1 reps* (got better as I did more), 108.6kg x 1 rep, 111.1kg x F (did not budge).

2" W/Roller

** super setted with heavy pinch work

set up (hvy pin) + 30-kilos x 3 reps, +40-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 2 reps. Nice pump.

Bwt: 294lbs on their scales.


----------



## Dsahna

Excellent work mate,welldone! :thumb:


----------



## Mobster

Cheers.

*Tuesday*

Legs

Leg Press

0kg x 12 reps, 80kg x 8 reps, 160kg x 8 reps, 240kg x 8 reps, 360kg x 8 reps

Leg Ext

60kg x 8 reps, 125kg x 8 reps, stack+25kg (170) x 8 reps, stack+40kg (185) x 6 reps

Leg Curl

15kg x 8 reps, 25kg x 8 reps, 36.25kg x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

One hand deadlift work

Worked to 150-kilos but was unable to lock hand down so knocked it.

*Thursday*

T/Gripper work

Issues with the right hand, as per the last few weeks, were in the back of my mind. But it was only a little off on the close. Left was ok.

B/H: Seated unless stated otherwise. CoC 1 x 6 reps, HG200 x 3 reps, CoC 2 x 1 rep, HG300 x 1 rep, CoC 3 x 1 rep, BBGM x 1 rep

L/H: seated BBE x VVN, TnG, TnG, VVN, standing TnG, TnG, TnG

R/H: BBE x TnG, 1, 1, HG350 x 1 rep, standing CoC 3.5 x VN, VVN, VVVN (1mm).

Weaver ®

B/H: Bar x 3 reps @, +1.5kg x 3 reps @, +2kg x 3 alt reps @,

L/H: +3kg x 2 x 1 reps (held back on both hands hvy sets)

R/H: +3.5kg x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Shoulders n' arms

Seated machine press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 8 reps, +120-kilos x 8 reps, +140-kilos x 6 reps

Alt DB Curls (supinated)

Right wrist then bicep twinging from the get go

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 17-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27-kilos @ x 8 reps

TPD on COP

stack x 10 reps, +20-kilos x 10 reps, +40-kilos x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

2HP

worked +85-kilos (106.7) x 5 x 1 reps

MDB

3 x 1 with MDB with each lift longer than the last.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

RT work.

Started with the 87-kilos disc loaded (no warm ups or lighter sets) x 1 rep @, x 1 rep @ (easy for the left hand). Added 10-kilos (97 plus set up) x 1 rep and then 3 n/s reps. Added another 10-kilos disc (now 107kg plus set up) and bombed with the right (probably the MDB work yesterday) but managed a solid left handed rep. So I upped it again by 5-kilos (total set up etc weighed scaled at 114.2-kilos or 251.76lbs) and did a final hard left handed rep.

'Blob' work

Blob (20kg) x 1 rep @, 3 reps @ (alt). Added (gaffer taped on) 2.5kg and managed 1 rep each plus a couple of attempts.

I'll train Mon and Tues and rest the rest of the week for the Bodypower expo.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Chest n back

@GN

V Bench

20kg a side x 20 reps, 40kg x 15 reps, 60kg x 12 reps, 80kg x 8 reps, 105kg x 4 reps

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+25kg x 6 reps

@WG

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 142.5-kilos x 4 reps


----------



## Joshua

Steve - What would be your recommendations for someone wanting to train grip whilst still doing a bodybuilding style program? If you have already posted such a program, could you point me to it?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*

@ GN (so straight bar)

One hand deadlift

Struggled to the front so switched back to straddle and made all the lifts that way.

Conventional d/o

2 x 3 reps fast to lock out


----------



## Mobster

Joshua said:


> Steve - What would be your recommendations for someone wanting to train grip whilst still doing a bodybuilding style program? If you have already posted such a program, could you point me to it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


Hi J, what are you looking to do with your grip - what's the purpose or aim?

*Wednesday*

T/Gripper - max


----------



## Joshua

Mobster said:


> Hi J, what are you looking to do with your grip - what's the purpose or aim?...


Mainly to perform some of the strongmen feats of old such as bending and breaking things, but I also find that my grip gives up on some rowing type exercises after a few sets, so some improvements in endurance would be good too.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Mobster

Let's start with two simple ones then. Endurance and thick bar stuff.

Take 5 mins to do 2 sets of (starting point) 30 seconds bar holds (with weight that taxes you at the 30-second mark, bar in rack, left a la a partial deadlift) on session one. use can also do dumbbell holds (like a farmers walk, just no walking). The next session (2 days later) take a grip on the weighted end of a Olympic bar (the 2 inch thick part) and, mimicking a t-bar row/Deadlift, pick it up. The aim here is as much weight as possible. Chalk is allowed. Warm up using a thumbless grip and as the weight increases over 2-3 sets to the working weihght switch to a thumb over grip.

Let me see some numbers, sets etc and I'll advice as I can.


----------



## Joshua

Mobster said:


> Let's start with two simple ones then. Endurance and thick bar stuff.
> 
> Take 5 mins to do 2 sets of (starting point) 30 seconds bar holds (with weight that taxes you at the 30-second mark, bar in rack, left a la a partial deadlift) on session one. use can also do dumbbell holds (like a farmers walk, just no walking). The next session (2 days later) take a grip on the weighted end of a Olympic bar (the 2 inch thick part) and, mimicking a t-bar row/Deadlift, pick it up. The aim here is as much weight as possible. Chalk is allowed. Warm up using a thumbless grip and as the weight increases over 2-3 sets to the working weihght switch to a thumb over grip.
> 
> Let me see some numbers, sets etc and I'll advice as I can.


Awesome. Thanks for this. I will give these a go and report back.

On the TBar rows, how many reps should I do?

Cheers,

J


----------



## Mobster

The weight should be testing enough that much more than 6-8 means it's light. Don't forget, although you are using a form of t-bar type lift with the end of the Olympic bar it's straight armed.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Shoulders/arms @ GN

machine press

handles x 8 reps, 1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +100-kilos x 6 reps, +160-kilos x 5 reps

DB H/Curls

10-kilos @ x 15 reps, 20-kilos @ x 12 reps, 35-kilos @ x 6 reps

TPD

stack x 12 reps, +25-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 8 reps, was gonna add more weight (15kg) but too much work getting it added

DH Wrist developer

Orange spring

Bwt: 292.5lbs @ GN


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

@ GN

double overhand thick bar deadlift

to 195-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. No hitching

2HP - thick

to 103-kilos x 6 (of 9 attempts) x 1 reps. If I widened my stance the reps were good. Note to self re stance.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

DH Wrist Developer

I need to double check the rules on this. Orange spring only.

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 4/4 x 3 reps @

L/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x fail. 5/5 x 3 reps (back to back)

R/H: 5/5 x fail, 4/5 x 1, 1, fail.

One hand deadlift thumb over

Used our cambered bar so...

B/H: 60-kilos x 5-6 reps @, 100-kilos x 3 reps @, 140-kilos x 1 rep @, 180-kilos x 1 rep @, 200-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 220-kilos x 2 x 1 attempts. Air under the first, dead in the water second.

R/H: 220-kilos x 1 TnG (see vid) and 1 fail (came up a tad)


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Off

*Monday*

Legs @ GN

Leg Press

0-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 380-kilos x 8 reps (sb on), 500-kilos x 8 reps (sb/wraps), 600-kilos x 6 reps (sb/wraps)

Leg Ext

70-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos negs (2 legs up, 1 down) x 7 negs a leg (so 14 each up / 7 each down)

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps

bwt: 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

T/Gripper (Vol)

To:

L/H: CoC 3 x 12 x 1 reps (held back on both hands so as to save something for 2HP)

R/H: BBE x 12 x 1 reps

2HP

So annoying. I've been struggling with my 2HP for weeks. I made a tiny change today. TINY. Back on form. Good grief.

worked to +85-kilos x 8 x 1 reps.

NB: do not forget weaver.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*

Rested and bored so...

One hand deadlifts

Made harder by my right middle finger first knuckle which I'd cut during the day and started bleeding through the workout. Tsk

*Wednesday*

Chest N Back

@GN

V/Bench

20kg a side x 15 reps, 40kg x 12 reps, 60kg x 10 reps, 80kg x 8 reps, 107.5kg x 6 reps

Pullovers

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+30-kilos x 6 reps

@WG

Low Rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 142.5-kilos x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Back a little stiff from yesterdays workout

@GN

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts

bar x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 3 or 4 reps, 115-kilos x 1 rep, 155-kilos x 1 rep (sb), 197.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (sb/b)

DH W/Developer

Orange spring

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 4/4 x 3 reps @

L/H: 5/5 x 1, 1 (v tough) 5/4 x 1 rep

R/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 21st 8oz/294.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

One hand deadlift thumb over

I started out using a slightly thicker bar then realized and found a standard thickness one.

L/H: to 142.5-kilos x 2-3 x 1 reps (some better than others)

R/H: to 152.5-kilos as above

2HP (thick)

to 103.6-kilos x 6 x 1 reps.

Loz and Alex Curletto (BSM competitor) trained together at the yard today so I took some shots. Alex pulled 91.7-kilos at 44mm easy on the 2HP but missed 101.7kg.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Shoulders-n-arms @ GN

Seated press machine

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +160-kilos x 6 reps, +180-kilos x 6 reps (PB)

HCurls

DB's 20-kilos @ x 12 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, Cable 12p x 8 reps, 15p (stack) x 6 reps

TPD

stack x 12 reps, +25-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6-8 reps (not noted)

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

T/Grippers - max

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: CoC 3 x 1, BBE x Vn, VN, F (PS), VVNa, VVNa, VNa

R/H: HG350 x VVN, 1, CoC3.5 x TnG, 1, BBSE x TnG, TnG, 1a, CoC4 x VVNa, VVNa

R/Weaver

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: +3.25kg x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +3.75kg x 3 x 1 reps

as expected a little carry over from the DH W/D


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Felt out of sorts today. Probably a combo of not over eating yesterday, another pound or so bodyweight and change of weather (now that I am old LOL). Also slightly early for me. Anyway...

@GN

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts

bar x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 3 reps, 115-kilos x 1 rep, 155-kilos (sb on) x 1 rep, 200-kilos x 4 x 1 reps All tough and could do with a better lock out.

Bwt: 295.5lbs


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Mobster... you got some unusual lifts there... very interesting reading... insane bodyweight mate... and 220 on ONE hand DLs... nice...


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Legs @ GN

Leg Press

0-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps, 480-kilos x 8 reps (sb only) 650-kilos x 8 reps (off of safeties, SB and W)

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 negs (16 up, 8 per leg down).

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

Just back from some DHWD work. Kept it brief but, as per, it's brutal. I also need to work on my form (working/bending hand more forward). But I started to visualize maxing out (hole 8 both sides) using the orange spring.

DHWD work

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 3/3 x 6 reps @, 4/4 x 3 reps @

L/H: 5/5 x 2 x 1 hard reps. Enough for me to be hopping around in discomfort

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1 hard rep, as above.


----------



## big pete

ahh, steve. good to see your still at it!

shall come down to WCHQ, so you can shout at me more again soon


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

One hand deadlifts.

Basically shot to hell from the monster session on 2HP yesterday. So stopped at the working sets as there was nowt there to give after two failed attempts

*Friday*

Trained with Stew Killick this morning in a sort of knowledge swap meet. I showed him some gripper stuff and he showed me some DHWD stuff.

T/Gripper - max

B/H: Usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x 6 x 1 VVN

R/H: 3.5 x 2 x 1 reps, BBSE x 2 x 1 reps, CoC 4 x 2 x VNa

DHWD - tech session only


----------



## Mobster

big pete said:


> ahh, steve. good to see your still at it!
> 
> shall come down to WCHQ, so you can shout at me more again soon


Good stuff!! Add Carl Carney on Facebook and get him to bring your belt back!!


----------



## big pete

Mobster said:


> Good stuff!! Add Carl Carney on Facebook and get him to bring your belt back!!


lawl,

ok i shall do that too. but im only `10weeks post op on my back, so i doubt i would want it any time soon


----------



## Mobster

How did that go? Remind me what it was for.

*Saturday*

Trained late for me as I was waiting on a delivery. Nick McKinless dropped in after to say hi to Mike, G and myself.

Chest n back

CG Bench Press

First time with free-weights since Xmas.

60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 2 reps. usual weakness in stabilizers from only doing machine bench for months

LPD in lieu of pullovers

60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 142.5-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Double over hand deadlift

had to use a standard bar (thick bar was in use elsewhere). Worked to 205kg x 3 x 1 reps. Hard work.

2HP (thick)

I worked to 103.6-kilos x F, F, 1, F, F. I was fried so called it a day

*Monday*

Forced rest day

*Tuesday*

2HP @ 44mm

equ x 6 reps towel, +30-kilos x 3 reps towel, +50-kilos x 1 rep towel, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75.5-kilos x 1 easy rep, +80-kilos x 1 easy rep, +85-kilos x F, F, 1 rep (made a small change), +90-kilos x 1, F, then 5 x 1 reps (equals last best ever session). I scaled the weight and rather than a marked 111.7-kilos it came in at 110.7kg so one less. Mind set was based on the idea of being at the Euros and competing.

Bwt: 294.7lbs. Not bad for our scales and after one meal and a little water.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Legs @ GN

Leg Press

0-kilos @ leg x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps, 480-kilos (sb) x 8 reps, 680-kilos (sb/w) x 8 easy reps

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos (added a 5kg plate to stack) x 6 negs (12 up, 6 down a leg)

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 r/p reps

Tired after but good for more during. Took 1 x 8mg eph

Bwt: 21st 4lbs on their scales


----------



## big pete

prolapsed 2 discs about 4 years ago (jsut before severn valley comp in 2006) and it was weak/re-prolapsing ever since. only jsut got in a position to get it sorted tho. nothin huge, but need the recuperation time.

it sounded the same as what little elephant was having


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

One hand deadlift thumb over

*Friday *

Shoulders n arms

Seated machine press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +70-kilos x 6 reps, +155-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

DB H Curls (across body)

10-kilos @ x 12 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

stack x 12 reps, +25-kilos x 10 reps, +50-kilos x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

big pete said:


> prolapsed 2 discs about 4 years ago (jsut before severn valley comp in 2006) and it was weak/re-prolapsing ever since. only jsut got in a position to get it sorted tho. nothin huge, but need the recuperation time.
> 
> it sounded the same as what little elephant was having


I've had two partially prolapsed discs for years which can and do cause me grief so know how you feel.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

@WG

Double overhand thick bar deadlift

bar x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 4 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep (sb), 190-kilos x 1 rep (both belts), 210-kilos x 1 rep (PB and a British record if in comp), 220-kilos / 485lbs x 2 attempts. 1st was a rock, 2nd came a little off the floor. Had I managed it it would have been the 2nd best of all time.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Had a hell of a day and then night yesterday. Boring stuff involving missing money and what is almost certainly two tenants skipping out owing this months rent. Suffice to say I wasn't in the best frame of mind before we set off for my business partner Mike's stag do.

Now I know it's an old line but I genuinely think I DID have a dodgy pint when we were at Swindon dog track. That formed part of a very, very late night (try back to the hotel at 4am or later) and the usual 'oh my god why do I still wake so early when I'm away' 7.30am arising. All things considered I didn't feel that bad as we (I was sharing a room) had drunk some water to stop the dehydration hangover from hell along with a painkiller before crashing for the few hours we got. But, mid flow through a training chat, I suddenly had to leg it into the toliet and say 'hello Huey!' to the great god that is the 'bog' as we Brits call it.

*Back home around 1pm*

So... that meant a missed breakfast and not much of a lunch although I piled in copious amounts of fluids and glucose through the day. Finally, and as per a promise to myself, my penultimate training session before the Euros (tomorrow is grippers and that's it). A very large liven-er in the shape of a massive cup of coffee and it was the last 2HP session.

Two hand pinch at 44mm

Usual warm ups working to +90-kilos thus: Fail, ugly but successful rep, good (* started wearing sb from this point), good, good, good (tried to double it as I felt I could. I did a single and started up on the double when it started to give) and another good sixth and final rep. I wont say what I intend doing before the Euros but 110-kilos is, failed reps aside, more or less a banker.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday *

Silly o'clock in the morning at Amsterdam airport...a few minutes left on the clock so here I am posting before I catch a 1050 flight back to Bristol. Then feed the cats, pack orders and crash and burn in that order.Bare in mind thesestupidkeyboardsticks(yes) and I'm tired. I'll get it all down asap.

This weekend I won my second (and consecutive as I won the last one) European Grip Championships. It went exactly as predicted.I hated every minute of an otherwise uneventful journey out. More on that later,arrived well enough then had problems using my mobile in Spain (+ or 0... why would it not work!!) eventually the host and promoter found me (no doubt looking moody ha ha). The Hotel, as I later found, cannot understand emails (2 nights with breakfast morons, not one without grrr). But I'm wasting time so lets get to the show.

*Saturday *

There was, as per, 5 events. This time it was grippers, 2-hand pinch, thick bar (axle) double over hand deadlift, one hand deadlift and weaver.

Grippers: I came 2nd. Although I closed a harder gripper with my right Gabriel Sum closed a better combined total to take the lead but by a small margin (important as we will see). There were no mistakes unlike the last Euros.

Scores (left/right and total)

Right Hand

*1. Steve: 3.54*

2. Gabriel:3.45

3. Jorge: 3.17

4. Stew: 3.1

5. Pablo: 2.84

6. German: 2.7

6. Rene: 2.7

Left Hand

1. Gabriel: 3.59

*2. Steve: 3.26*

3. Jorge: 2.84

3. Stew: 2.84

5. Pablo: 2.32

5. Rene: 2.32

7. German: 2.19

Total:

1. Gabriel: 7.04

*2. Steve: 6.8*

3. Jorge: 6.01

4. Stew: 5.94

5. Pablo: 5.16

6. Rene: 5.02

7. German: 4.89

Two hand pinch I killed this. The next best was Gabriel's 88-kilos or so (88.85kg) and I did a mahoosive 112+. This made me not just 1st but first by some margin. Indeed, I won with my opening lift (97??) and then carried on to make the damage worse. I think I went 97.2, 102.2, 107.2 and ended on the 112.2. The Spanish humidity made an attempt at an WR not a great idea.

Scores

*1. Steve: 112.2 k*

2. Gabriel: 88.85 k

2. Stew: 88.85 k

4. Pablo: 79.35 k

5. Jorge: 71.35 k

6. German: 64.35 k

7. Rene: no valid lift

Double over-hand thick bar deadlift. I followed this pattern again by opening with 165-kilos where the 2nd place guy ended up, then doing 180, 200 and finally taking 216kg. As it was not an official IM Apollons Axle it may not count as a record but I'll let everyone else worry about that (too tired to give a **** right now). The official scores show Gabriel pulling 170-kilos for his final best effort (a bunch of guys bombed as the weigh fell from their hands) but I opened with 5kg less!

Scores

*1. Steve: 216 k - New European Record.*

2. Gabriel: 170 k

3. Stew: 150 k

3. Jorge: 150 k

3. Rene: 150 k

6. Pablo: 142.5 k

7. German: 130 k

One hand deadlift (thumb over): again the same pattern. Most were done and dusted at 120kg and I'd pulled WR level 152.5kg once in training. So I did 120kg, 130kg, 140kg and then (as above) using the promoters record breaker discs (so-called little gems of 125g, 250g and so on) I pulled a tiny bit more than the old 151kg WR. So now I had potentially not only a EU record (?) but a WR in the same meet. One might say it was going according to plan...

Score

*1. Steve: - right hand 151.95 k - New World Record*

2. Gabriel: - left hand 120.45 k

3. Pablo: - right hand 112.95 k

4. Stew: - left hand 110.45 k

4. German: - right hand 110.45 k

4. Rene: - right hand 110.45 k

7. Jorge: - right hand 105.45 k

Weaver to the rear: Some of the guys had been a little confused by the rising bar rule earlier on and now Gabriel was thrown by the clearly explained 'if you used you right on the one hand deadlift you must use your left or vice versa. Speaking to him he said that he'd only trained one hand- wtf? I'd been nagging/advising fellow Brit Stew Killick, throughout and now, with this event his anyway, here was his chance to get a few percentage points ahead of Gabiel and take 2nd overall behind me. So it was, Gabriel did 4kg and with everyone else out, it was just me and Stew left. Using my left hand (one hand deadlifting with my right) I did enough for another 2nd place (3 firsts and 2 2nds meant I was about 80+pts ahead of the next guy). Not only had I won but it was a British 1 and 2 so our team slaughtered Johhny foreigner ha ha

Score

1. Stew: -right hand 7 k

*2. Steve: - left hand 6.4 k*

3. Rene: - left hand 5 k

4. Jorge: - left hand 4.75 k

5. Pablo: - left hand 4.5 k

6. German: - left hand 4.25 k

7. Gabriel: - right hand 4 k

More when fed, watered and rested...

Final Results:

*1. Steve Gardener (England): 487.99*

2. Stew Killick (England : 405.59

3. Gabriel Sum (Germany): 394.22

4. Jorge Gonzalez (Spain) : 355.54

5. Pablo Garcia (Spain) : 348.42

6. German (Spain) : 320.29

7. Rene Kirschner (Germany : 282.44

By teams:

*1. England: 13 points*

2. Spain: 9 points

3. Germany: 6 points

As Jose says elsewhere we then went out with Feleces (?) a huge Spanish powerlifter and loader for the day and talk utter ****e and BS (as one does) about all things strength. The beer and burgers helped. I had an issue with the hotel in that they'd emptied my room even though I had booked for TWO NIGHTS!! via the internet. This was followed by being out of the room at 12 noon on Sunday which meant I literally sat around, slowly getting sun burnt, until my pre-arranged pick up six hours later. As my phone battery had died it was all I could do.

All was well at Madrid airport but the 11 hour wait at Amsterdam is BORING!! and time I will never get back. Then, minutes after we took off (around 11am the next day) we had to make a u-turn over the North Sea as an engine was playing up. That's a first. I started goofing off and laughing (scenes from Father Ted etc played through my head) otherwise my tired ass, gritty eyes and surly demeanor for what was an already over long journey would have meant a popped blood vessel.

Regardless of my usual old age grumblings on the journey, the bed, etc I must pass on my thanks to Jose. A stellar promoter and ref and he took me everywhere I needed to go with good grace. Cheers Jose.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

First session after a few days back/recovering. The 2HP I was hoping to do a few singles with my recent working set poundage but not today. V/Gripper work, done first, was better.

V/Gripper

Usual warm ups then -

L/H: L15 x 3 x 1 reps (2nd easy)

R/H: L16 x 3 x 1 reps

NB: need to start using Super Series spring to get comparative levels.

2HP

worked to a successful single with 107.7kg then bombed 3x with 112.7kg (scales less).


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Chest n back

@ WG

Took my Euro cup in and had a bunch shake my hand and wish me well. Kiss off of Phyllis!

V Bench

arm a side x 20 reps, 20-kilos @ x 15 reps, 40-kilos @ x 12 reps, 60-kilos @ x 10 reps, 85-kilos @ x 8 reps, 105-kilos @ x 5 reps

Pullovers

8p x 8 reps, 12p x 8 reps, stack+20-kilos x 8 reps,

@ WG

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: back to a reasonable 286lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Andy P at w/gym egging me on

DH WD

Tough!

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 3/3 x 6 reps @, 4/4 x 3 reps @

L/H: 5/4 x 5 reps, 5/5 x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/4 x 6 reps, 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts.

I'm keeping these in for the time being cos I like them and got good at them and might see if I can beat the WR by years end.

bar x 6 reps, 70-kilos x 4 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep (sb on), 180-kilos x 1 rep (sb on) and 200-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (both belts on, made me dizzy on 1 and 2, dropped 2nd).


----------



## big pete

wow, nice results there steve!

are you guys gonna be at WCHQ on the 14th? or any comps going on that you guys will be at


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Ummed and ahhed about taking a day off but as I am over Mike's for Sunday dinner (it being my birthday tomorrow - age 46) I did legs today and added 2HP after watching Loz attempt 117.5-kilos on the equipment (failed but still...)

Leg Press

plate x 12 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 374-kilos x 8 reps, 494-kilos (sb only) x 8 reps, 694-kilos x 8 reps (off of safeties only, SB+Wraps. Pad added to back rest to increase range a little)

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 145+25-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos+50-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 5 rep

2HP @ 44mm

worked to 110-kilos x 1, 1, F, 1 (shakey) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper

Started out using the spring it came with and then decided to see where I was on the spring we will use this weekend (gold and or orange).

B/H: L1 x 6+ reps @, L7 x 3 reps @, L10 x 1 rep @,

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 (skipped ahead by accident) x 1 rep - gold spring: 3/3 x 1 rep, 4/4 x 1 rep, 5/5 x F (poor set), 1, 1. 5/6 x TnG, VN, 1*

R/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x ?? - gold spring: 3/3 x 1 rep, 4/4 x 1 rep, 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x TnG, 1, F*, F

* both proper knuckle poppers


----------



## Mobster

big pete said:


> wow, nice results there steve!
> 
> are you guys gonna be at WCHQ on the 14th? or any comps going on that you guys will be at


14th: David Horne's super series international will be on. It's a 3 event comp £10.00 per comp fee or £25.00 for all four comps. It's likely it'll be me and 2 others max. Loz is down but doing 1-1 coaching and then I'll be watching Mike getting married via web-cam in Vegas at 9.30pm. But you're welcome as per.


----------



## big pete

heh, looks like i got it wrong, GF told me we have a ball to go to, so might be a week or so after


----------



## matt1989

congrats regarding the EU Record & World Record..

Impressive stuff!


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Thick 2HP day (@ 64.5mm)

Set up (scaled at 25.6kg) x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +77.5-kilos (103.10) x F*, 1 hard rep, F, 1 solid rep, F

* = knuckle popper

2" V-bar for variety

B/H: bar (12.5) + 87-kilos disc x 1 rep @, +97-kilos x 1 rep, +107-kilos x 1 rep @

R/H only: +117-kilos x 1 rep, +122 (134.5kg/296.52lbs) x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Shoulders n arms @ GN

Seated press

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +60-kilos x 6 reps, +120-kilos x 6 reps

D/B H/Curls

10-kilos @ x 15 reps, 20-kilos @ x 10 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps (H)

TPD using 2" thick v-bar

stack x 10 reps, +25-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 8 reps (H)

bwt: 285.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

@ GN

A little later but what the hey it is Sunday. Also stayed after talking to Phil about his first BB Competition (he's doing an other so must have loved it)

Double over hand thick bar deadlifts

A feeler session to see where I was after 2 weeks off. Answer - still there ha!

bar (35kg) x 6 fast easy reps, 75kg x 3 reps, 105kg x 1 rep, 135kg x 1 rep, 165kg x 1 rep, both belts on, 185kg x 1 rep, 195kg x 1 rep, 205kg x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

I was gonna run an errand first thing but remembered I've got the kit for testing and reviewing coming (today??) so packed orders and then did VG work.

I'm looking to slowly add to my WSH Leg 1 numbers. So, for example, in Leg 2 I'd look at the following as movement forward and enough to keep me in the running. Leg 3 u again and so on with a peak at Leg 4 as per the 2nd list:

List 1

2HP - 112kg

WD - L9

VG - L19

List 2

2HP - 116

WD - L11

VG - L21

I expect others to improve too so I need to have these down as 3rd attempt numbers.

V/Gripper

All done with gold spring

B/H: L3 x 6 reps @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @.

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L15 x 3 x 1 reps - could have done more but am looking to slowly add to this as I go.

R/H: L14 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1 rep (hard as it was a poor set), L17 x TnG, L18 x 2 x 1 reps (first was hard as it was a poor set - but the 2nd was ok enough to make me feel like going for another - as above will add slowly).


----------



## Mobster

matt1989 said:


> congrats regarding the EU Record & World Record..
> 
> Impressive stuff!


Cheers Matt.


----------



## Mobster

big pete said:


> heh, looks like i got it wrong, GF told me we have a ball to go to, so might be a week or so after


I just saw this - I was gonna go MT on ya ha ha


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

DH WD work

This is, as it ever will be, brutal on the wrist.

W/up using the orange spring then went to work on the gold.

B/H: (O) L1 x 6 reps, L2 x 3 reps, (G) L3 x 3 reps, L4 x 1 rep, L5 x 1 rep, L6 x 1 rep, L7 x 1 rep

2" V-Bar work

B/H: 72.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 92.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 112.5-kilos x 1 rep @

R/H: 132.5-kilos (see note) x 1/2, 1, TnG, F

NB: actual weight 134.7-kilos/296.45lbs as I was using the same 20kg plates as at the weekend. I may take a small drop to have a proper run at this.

Also arrived during the workout was the equipment from www.ultimategrip.co.uk (manufactured by www.monsterbars.com) made up of a pair of Fatgripz and a Forearm Bar. I took some photos and may have some initial thoughts to include in my review for UG


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Leg Press

Down a little on leg press... annoying

0-kilos x 15 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps, 480-kilos x 8 reps, s/belt+wraps on 600-kilos x 8 reps, 720-kilos x 0. Tried 2x and it just sat there.

Leg Ext

65-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 6 hard negs/eccentrics per leg

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps

Took the Fatgripz to the gym. Comments: loved the... the contraction is...ouch....feels like another 15-kilos on the bar (which he liked). Several guys tried them and they were used on side laterals, curls, dumbbell deadlift and chins. All in all positive.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday PM*

V/Gripper work - gold spring

The back of my right wrist twinged during the first couple of warm up sets.

B/H: L3 x 6 reps @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L14 x 1 rep, L15+1B x VVN, 1, 1 rep. An accidental attempt at L18+1B, dropped back to L15+1B x 1 rep then back up to L16 x VN

R/H: L14 x 1 rep, L15 x 1 rep, L16 x 1 rep, L18 x VVN, 1 (tough), N (poor set), F - started the back of the wrist off again so stopped.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

2HP @ 44mm

was only able to work to 101.7-kilos for some reason.

D/O/H/T/B/D/L

worked to 200kg x 3 x 1 reps. Dizzy.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Shoulders n arms @ WG

Seated BB press in rack

bar x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, *80-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

*started s/s with

DB H Curls

[email protected] x 8 reps, [email protected] x 8 reps, [email protected] x 6 reps, **[email protected] x 6 reps. All weights are under as bar and collars are not included

**started s/s with

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, (i)70-kilos x 8 reps, (i)80-kilos x 8 reps (a little tough)

(i) All sets on non-revolving 1-inch thick handle so the heavier ones were done with a towel over to allow slight rotation and not to tweak the wrists.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

A mind f**k of a day. Every time I've been in the gym recently my minds on other things. Combine that with various untreated twinges (as I cannot afford to get them treated...). Well... anyway I may take Loz's suggestion of not training the pinch 2x a week to see what happens. On the plus side my left hand VG work is slowly getting better.

Vulcan Gripper - using gold spring

B/H: L3 x 6 reps (back of r/wrist twinge again), L6 x 3 reps, L9 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15+b x 4 x 1reps, L15+2b x 1 rep (more there)

R/H: L14 x 1 rep, L18 x N, 1, VVN, 1, 1, N (wanted 4 x 1 reps). I suspect the earlier twinge was putting me off.

2HP - thick

A good deal of faffing about using a pair of 15-kilo plates (about 66-67mm thick) on some LONG hollow tube. Weight 37.3kg

Set up x 6 reps, +20-kilos x 3 reps, +40-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x fail?? Changed to using the full width on the usual equipment at 64mm loaded to 95.6kg x 1 hard rep. On the next one I bombed badly feeling like I'd over extended my left thumb as the pain was annoying but, fortunately, temporary. Thus I did two more singles. I then upped the weight to 101.1kg and it sat there. Called it a day.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

DH WD work - orange spring

Nothing else trained. Still a few tweaks and twinges to content with which, of course, the always brutal WD 'helps' (NOT!)

B/H: L1 x 6 reps @, L4 x 3 reps @, L7 x 3 reps @, L10 x 1 rep @,

L/H: L11 x 3 x 1 with the last easy for some reason.

R/H: L11 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep, L14 x F, 1, 1, F, 1 (so three of 5 attempts successful)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Brutal Bench and Back day (hvy - will speed/rep next time)

Bench Press

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 152.5-kilos x 3 x 1 v hard reps

LPD*

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 6 reps

Low Row*

80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 6 hard reps

* superset with BP

Rotators work with a broomstick

x 1 min


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Up late so trained late. Possibly as a result of a very slightly tweaked neck maybe making sleep less restful. I was also delayed a tad by a neighbor (at the start) and some young lads towards the end of the workout who have previously shown an interest in training. They may be over tomorrow for a proper workout. As they are still too young for full on weights etc I said if they come they'll do more rep and bodyweight based stuff. If they bring mates we'll have a miniature competition.

V/Gripper work - gold spring

B/H: L3 x 6, L6 x 3 reps, L9 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, L15+2B x 4 x 1 reps. Upped it to L16 x VVN

R/H: L14 x 1 rep, L18 x VN, 1,1, TnG, 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

No sign of the wanna-bes. Cue look of shock. 2HP was still off from where I wanted it to be and my left thumb base still seems as though I've tweaked it.

2HP @ 44mm

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x F, 1/2, 1, 1, 1 reps Upped to +85-kilos x F, F, dropped back to +80-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. All tough. So...

20kg Blob work

3 x 1 reps left handed and 4 x 1 reps right.

Plate pick ups

2 x 10-kilo plates (per hand) x 2 x 1 reps each, 2 x 15-kilo plates (as before) x 2-3 x 1 reps each and then finally 1 pair of 15's with me alternating pick ups. Left hand has a small assist from the index and thumb of my right. For 3-4 reps a pop.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Legs

Leg Press

Experimented with various ways of depth control. Added a pallet, pad etc to the back pad for 8-inches, then skinnier set up for 6.5-inches then finally 4.5-inches. Numbers are heights of set ups and not actual sled travel. All sets from dead stop bottom start.

0-kilos x 12-15 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 374-kilos x 8 reps, 494-kilos (sb) x 8 reps, 574-kilos (sb/w) x 8 reps, 654-kilos (bb/w) x 8 reps.

Leg Ext

65-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 170-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Should have been, according to my book, D/H/W/D work, but never mind. That's now for tomorrow.

V/Gripper

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, L6 x 3 reps, L9 x 1 rep, L12 x 1 rep

L/H: L13 x 1 rep, then L16 x 1, TnG, VN, VN, F (p/s), VN. upped since last session as I felt my left was getting stronger.

R/H: L18 x 1, TnG, TnG, TnG, 1, N


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

God damn this hurts every time. Me no like.

DHWD

Orange spring

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L4 x 3 reps, L7 x 1 rep,

Gold Spring

B/H: L3 x 1 rep, L4 x 1 rep, L6 x 1 rep,

L/H (left hand on top pulling): L8 x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: (opposite to above): L8 x F, L7 x F, L6 x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Shoulders n arms

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Seated BB press

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 72.5-kilos x 6 reps, 92.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

H D/B Curls

10-kilos+ x 12 reps @, 20-kilos+ x 10 reps @, 30-kilos+ x 8 ugly ass reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 82.5-kilos x 8 reps (tough and with a slight tennis elbow style twinge)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

V/gripper and 2HP

V/Gripper

Put old spring on to see what happened.

B/H: L1 x 6 reps, L7 x 3 reps, L10 x 1 rep, L11 x 1 rep, L13 x 1 rep

L/H: L14 x VVN (daylight), 1, N, 1, VVN, 1 reps

R/H: L14 x 1 rep, L16 x F, TnG, 1, VVN, 1 reps

NB: I have always found my red spring and set up eqv to -2 whatever I did at David's. Compare the last session and you'll see a L16 left and L18 right seems about right.

2HP

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, 60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75.5-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x F, 1, 1, 1, F, 1, 1 all shakey


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Trained with Neville at Whey Consortium Gym

Double overhand thick bar deadlift

bar x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 reps, 160-kilos x 1 (sb), 180-kilos x 1 reps (bb), 200-kilos x 2 x Fail, 190-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Trained with Nev at Gymnation

CG Bench

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 110-kilos x 4 reps, 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

P/over

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+15-kilos x 6 reps

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Trained at Gymnation instead of Whey Consortium Gym as I needed to pick up some cash they owed me for an item I sold them. Started later than I would have liked due to over-sleeping and having *Andy Bolton* PM me via Facebook to compete in a grip competition.

V/Gripper - gold spring

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps, 2/2 x 3 reps, 3/3 x 1 rep, 4/4 x 1 rep, 5/5 x 1 rep

L/H: 5/6 x 1, TnG, VVN, 1 (had a long break for this one)

R/H: 6/6 x 1, 1, VVN, VVN

2HP - thick (about 55mm)

Used thinner 15's than the usual slightly thicker ones

43.6 x 6 reps, 63.6-kilos x 1 rep, 73.6-kilos x 1 rep, 83.6-kilos x 1 rep, 93.6-kilos x 1 shaky rep, 98.3-kilos x F, dropped back to 83.6-kilos x 6 x 1 reps, then a double, then a triple.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Last grip workout before the 11th (leg 2 of WSH)

DHWD - gold spring

B/H: L1 x 3 reps, L4 x 2 reps, L6 x 1 rep

L/H: L8 x 3 x 1 rep - hard as always

R/H: L8 x 3 x 1 reps - as above

TNS CoC 2.5 work

re the Wade Gillngham challenge. Challenge is TNS a CoC 2.5 as many times as poss in 60 seconds. First part of training was warm-ups followed by a test followed by work sets.

B/H: CoC 2 (meant to be 1!!) x 3 reps, HG200 x 6 reps (narrower span).

L/H: CoC 2.5 x 3 in 60 secs (still getting set right). Then 5 x 1 reps

R/H: CoC 2.5 x 5 in 60 secs (as above). Then 6 x 1 reps


----------



## mick_the_brick

Some crazy strength on leg pressing Steve..

Everything else well mate?


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Day off tomorrow in lieu of WSH leg 2 Saturday. @ Whey Consortium Gym

Leg Press

Could have been better. I didn't muck about with different depths today so this may have made a difference.

0 x 12+ reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 374-kilos x 8 reps (2 pads/off safeties/sb only), 494-kilos x 8 reps, 574-kilos x 8 reps (wraps too), 654-kilos x 5 reps (bb/w)

Leg Extension

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 175-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 46.25-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Won leg two WSH yesterday. Shoulders and arms today.

BB Seated Press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

s/s heavy sets with

DB H/Curls

10+kilos @ x 12 reps, 20+kilos @ x 10 reps, 31+kilos @ x 6 reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 85-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

V/Gripper work

B/H: L3 x 6 reps*, L6 x 3 reps*, L9 x 1 rep*, L12 x 1 rep**, L15 x 1 rep

L/H: L16 x TnG, VN, F(PS), VVVN (1mm)

R/H: L18 x 3 x 1 reps

NB: as per previous notes I am certain that whatever I do on this Vulcan I can do 1-2 levels higher on other versions even from the same batch. TNS work done to assist work I'll be doing on the 2.5 CoC later on and for a big rep attempt / Wade Gillingham challenge before months end.

*TNS **CCS


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Today's session was all about getting the clamped-in-tight feeling in my hands. I didn't have it for the first few reps but the rest were better and better. I'll be upping the weight by 5.5-kilos next time (so 91.7kg becomes 96.7kg). I coached Naz between attempts.

2HP @ 44mm

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 10 x 1 reps and 1 x 2 reps to finish.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Chest-n-back

Was not happy with how this went. If anything I felt like I was going back on the bench. May need a rethink.

@ Gymnation

C G Bench Press BB (hvy day)

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (2nd better than 1st), 152.5-kilos x F, 150-kilos x F Two weeks ago I did 2 x 1 with 152.5 and then last week 140 x 4 x 1 for my speed session. Today...

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+15-kilos x 7 reps

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Low Rows

50-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 8 reps (a little ugly)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday PM*

@ Whey Consortium gym. Took about 40mins. All gripper closes were TNS style. Tomorrow is WD work.

TNS training

B/H: CoC 1 x 10 reps, HG 200 x 6 reps, CoC 2 x 3 reps

L/H: CoC 2.5 x 4 VVN (so dropped down). LKB (they had some grippers made for a short while) 250 x 10 reps, HG300 x 5 reps, 3 reps, 4 reps, 5 reps

R/H: CoC 2.5 x 4 (of 5) reps, 3 reps, 3 reps, 4 reps

The aim is to increase the volume then do one all out set for video before the month is out. Tgt is 9+


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym. Poor Naz spent a good 10 mins setting up. 95% of that was getting one of the heavy sand bags off of the ground with me giving him gip.

DH WD work

Damn the thing never gets easy. Baring in mind last weekends performance it's hard to imagine going 2 levels higher, as i did, when your shaking out the pain after a level 8 effort.

B/H: Orange spring 1/1 x 6 reps @, Gold spring L3 x 3 reps @, L4 x 1 rep @, L6 x 1 rep @, L8 x 2 x 1 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Slightly tender spot in left hand where the gripper sits - possibly from WD work yesterday. That may have also taken the edge off of being a little more successful. Still work/volume done.

V/Gripper work - gold spring

B/H: L3 x 6 reps*, L6 x 3 reps*, L9 x 1 rep*, L12 x 1 rep**, L15 x 1 rep

L/H: L16 x VN, VVN, 1***, VVN***, VN

R/H: L18 x VVN, 1, VVN, VVN***, VVN***, VVN

*TNS **CCS. ***TA - a technique I'm trying out for now. If it works...


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym. Legs went a lot better today than last week (coffee/1 x proplus/1 ibuprofen). Trained with Nev.

Leg Press

0-kilos x 12+ reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 350-kilos x 8 reps (off of 4" pad/safeties/from bottom from this point forward/support belt on), 440-kilos x 8 reps, 520-kilos x 8 reps, 600-kilos x 8 reps (wraps on), 660-kilos x 8 reps (other belt on/wraps)

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 170-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Leg Curl

15-kilos x 8 reps, 25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, rest, 42.5-kilos x 8 reps

*Saturday PM*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

As per Tuesday's session this was all about getting the clamped-in-tight feeling in my hands. I didn't have it for the first few reps but the rest were better and better. I'll be upping the weight by 5-kilos next time (so 96.7kg becomes 101.7kg).

2HP @ 44mm

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, then +75.5 (96.7) x 10 x 1 reps and 1 x 2 reps to finish.

*Monday*

V/Gripper work - gold spring

B/H: L3 x 6 reps*, L6 x 3 reps*, L9 x 1 rep*, L12 x 1 rep**, L15 x 1 rep

L/H: L16 x VVN, VVN, VN, F (accidentally had it at level 18), VVN, N (had it at level 17, again by accident)reps.

R/H: L16 x 1 rep (d'uh), L18 x 1, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

No sign of my 1030/Naz

Shoulders-n-arms

BB Press in rack

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps, 95-kilos x 4 x 1 reps s/s with

DB H/ Curls

10-kilos+ @ x 12 reps, 20-kilos+ @ x 10 reps, 31-kilos+ @ x 8 reps (scaled after at 33.2kg/73.19lbs)

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 85-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Did I say miss... naughty boy. With a somewhat rude awakening at silly o'clock (4.40am) by my off his tits lodger singing and playing music - I have asked what he was thinking but I don't think that came into it) under my belt (I had a quick 'word' or three and no music or complaint) I decided to give the 18-inch trap bar deadlifts a spin.

@ Gymnation (cos they've a trap bar).

Trap-bar deadlifts

I started from the floor and worked up more of a sweat adding plates to get it close to 18-inches off the ground as I added weight. Bar weighs 21kg

61-kilos x 6 reps, 101-kilos x 3 reps, 141-kilos x 1 rep last set from floor and upped height. 181-kilos x 1 rep and with sb on, 211-kilos (now at a little under 18") x 1 rep (other belt on), 231-kilos x 1 rep and a fail at 251-kilos.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*

What I'd intended to do... chest n back

@ Whey Consortium Gym

CG Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 4 x 2 reps

s/s

LPD

60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

s/s with bench hvy sets as above

Low Rows

110-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Note to self: do not deadlift Friday, work back Friday afternoon then pinch and work to 200kg on the thick bar deadlift Saturday... your back will spasm like a b***h when you're eating a LATE (as per) Saturday lunch. Ouch!!

2HP

working with Loz (which always helps) to a successful if ugly final single with 106.7kg

D/O/T/B/D/L

worked to (then slightly passed him) with Loz again he just missing (didn't quite get it past his knees and I just about pulled it all the way) 200kg x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Vulcan gripper - gold

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @. Same sets etc as before

L/H: L16 x 1, N, VN, VN, F

R/H: L18 x VVN (PS), VVN, TnG, 1 (good set), VVN

RT - newer handle

Quick test to see where I am at

BH: set-up + 45-kilos x 1 each, +60-kilos x 1 each, +75-kilos x 1 each.

R/H: +90-kilos x 1 rep

*Tuesday*

Coached Naz, no sign of Sal and had 3 more lads ask about training. In between Naz's conditioning work I did:

D/H W/Developer - gold

L3 x 6 reps @, L4 x 3 reps @, L6 x 1 rep @, L8 x 3 x 1 reps @ (3L 4R next time)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

@ Gymnation They were having a friendly body-weight formula deadlift competition. Winning weight was over 175kg by a 62kg guy. To mix it up I walked over and with no warm up did a 150-kilos hook grip one hand deadlift!

Legs.

Leg Press

0-kilos x 15 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps (sb), 480-kilos x 8 reps (sb), 600-kilos x 8 reps (sb/w) and 700-kilos x 8 reps (usual form+sb/w/b)

Leg Extension

60-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 5 negs each leg (10 up both legs 5 each down)

s/s

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 7+1/2 rep


----------



## HJL

Mobster said:


> To mix it up I walked over and with no warm up did a 150-kilos hook grip one hand deadlift!


 mg:

impressive!


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

No training tomorrow as I am doing a strength display/seminar at Harts Strength & Fitness Centre (The old school centre, Mill street, Clowne) on Saturday.

2HP @ 44mm

equ x 6 reps, +30-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 1 rep, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +70-kilos x 1 rep, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +82.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

HJL said:


> mg:
> 
> impressive!


I've done more. But it was fun.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

In spite of lifting, so it feels like, 'all day', on Saturday (I did a paid for lifting exhibition at Harts Strength & Fitness Gym for their grand opening) and a day off as per it was back to the grind stone and training for leg 3 of the WSH today. So 1030am sees me in the Whey Consortium gym tidying, working and training as I go. I'm coaching later (4.30pm)

Vulcan gripper - gold

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @. Same sets etc as before

L/H: L16 x TnG, N (ps), VVN, VVN, N

R/H: L18 x 1e, L16 (accident) x silly easy 1, L18 x 1, 1, 1 reps I could have done more but concentrated on bringing up my left hand instead.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Chest-n-back/coaching Naz in between

CG B/Press

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 3/2/2/2 reps

s/s hvy sets with

LPD

60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 freps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 6 reps

and

L/row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Coaching James later (4.30). WD work went well and 2HP sucked. I may go back and crank on it later.

D/H W/Developer - gold

B/H: L3 x 6 reps @, L4 x 3 reps @, L6 x 1 rep @,

L/H: L8 x 3 x 1 reps (2nd major tough)

R/H: L8 x 2 x 1 reps, L9 x 2 x 1 reps

2HP

As above sucked. Even when getting air under on the heavy stuff it was as shaky as hell. I know my back gets sore after a back workout but this is becoming a constant and very annoying trait.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Coaching Naz at 6pm

Trained at GN

Trap Bar rack work

worked to a 251kg fail

BB Rack work

worked to 300-kilos for holds


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

S+A at Whey Consortium Gym

Seated Press

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps, 95-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

s/s

DB H/Curls

10+kilos x 12 reps @, 20+kilos x 10 reps @, 32+kilos x 6 loose reps (as I was snagging it on a headphone cable I did another 2 more reps).

s/s

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 87.5-kilos x 6 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

At Whey Consortium Gym

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts

worked to a 190kg single and then failed at 200kg. I then dropped back to 4 reps with 160kilos (sb only) and 3 reps the same weight. Loz worked to a 190kg overhead and then did a few reps at 160 overhead before moving on to other lifts.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

V/Gripper work - gold spring

Cocked up 2x when making attempts with left - see post

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @. L/H: one attempt at L15 was actually a L18 and went half way. So I dropped down and did it again with the right level.

L/H: Bombed on first attempt as my 2nd cock-up occurred. I set it at L19 and moved it again before the penny dropped. L16 x TnG, VN, TnG, TnG, VVN

R/H: L18 x TnG, VVN, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps

Coaching James at 3.3opm


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

@ Whey Consortium gym

D/H W/Developer - gold

B/H: L3 x 6 reps @, L4 x 3 reps @, L6 x 1 rep @,

L/H: L8 x 2 x 1 reps Stopped at this point. Big efforts now for Saturday only.

R/H: L8 x 1 reps, L9 x 2 x 1 reps. They may have been VVN as it was a 'soft landing' rather than a click as per usual.

Naz changed time to 6pm

Heard Dave Talbot had passed away. RIP Dave.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday PM*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Decided, as I was bored, to have a little crack at some 2" V-Bar work. If I keep it up I wanna push Adam T Glass as he's doing rather well on it at the mo (350 unofficial lift) and I am sure I can keep pace (PB of 332lbs).

2" FBBC V-Bar lift

B/H: bar (12.5kg approx) x 6 reps @, +30-kilos x 3 reps @, +45-kilos x 1 rep @, +60-kilos x 1 rep @, +75-kilos x 1 rep @, +90-kilos x 1 rep @, +105-kilos x 1 rep @. All no belts at all.

L/H: +120-kilos x F, F, Dropped back to 105-kilos and 1st set did 1, F, F and 2nd 1, 1, F. I alternated right and left.

R/H: +120-kilos x F, 1, dropped back to +105 and did 2 x 3 reps with the 2nd set nice n high (well over required height).


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym. Back to the grind stone. If I want to win leg 4 of the World's Strongest Hands series I need to up my game. Game upped. Today I mixed CG Bench with my Vulcan Gripper efforts

V/Gripper

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @.

L/H: L16 x N, 1 9nice set), 1, 1, A nice session.

R/H: L18 x 1 rep L20 (7/6 instead of 6/7 as I might have tried had I checked settings before leaving. Eqv to L22 on other versions) x VN, *1,* VN, N. I may try 6/7 (L19) next time.

s/setted with

CG Bench volume

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 4 x 2 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

WD

poor

D/O/T/B/D/L

worked to 180-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*

2HP

usual warm ups to max, dropped back and did 12 x 1 reps with 91.7-kilos

s/s with

Back

LPD

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 7 reps (loose)

L/Row

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

@ Whey Consortium gym

CG Bench Press

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 2, 2, 2, 3 reps

NB: May do 2/3/3/3 next time as I felt I could do that this time.

2" V-Bar

B/H: bar x a few reps @, 52.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 72.5-kilos x 2 reps @, 87.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 102.5-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 110-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 120-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

NB: all nice n high

DB H/Curls

10+ kilos x 8 reps @, 20+ kilos x 8 reps @, 32+ kilos x 7 reps @,

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

V/Gripper work

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @.

L/H: L16 x 1, 1, VVN, TnG, F, N

R/H: L18 x 1 rep, L20 x N, N, VN, L19 x VVN. Make a note to do only L19 for the next session (eqv to L21 etc etc)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

WD work

Orange spring

B/H: L1 (1/1) x 6 reps @, L7 (3/3) x 3 reps @, L10 (4/4) x 1 rep @, L13 - eqv to L10 with a gold spring (5/5) x 3 x 1 rep @. I felt like I'd strained something in the left wrist (quite painful) so put a strap on for the final two attempts. I also took my time.

2HP - volume

worked with Loz. Up to +75-kilos x Loz: 7 x 1, then 4 then 3 then 1 and me: 6 x 1 followed 3, 3 and 2 reps. Next time the weight is going up to +77 or so kilos. The multiple reps had that locked in tight feeling I like.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Legs @ GN

Jefferson Squats

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 2 x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps.

The gym had a ladder up in the roof space so an impromptu challenge of 'walking/swinging' across came up. I did one length (I was the heaviest) 1 lad did 6 (3 both ways).

Leg Press

160-kilos x 8 reps, 280-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps (sb), 520-kilos x 8 reps (sb), 600-kilos x 8 reps (all) and 685-kilos x 8 reps (all). It was meant to be 766 or 765 but the lad (Dan) bottled out going on top. Pushing out of the hole for the4 first rep was HARD but once I got going was ok.

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 2 x 8 reps (running late so no negs)

Leg Curl

30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps (hard)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

V/ Gripper - gold

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @.

L/H: L16 x 1, 1, 1, N (slowly getting better)

R/H: L18 x 1 rep, L19 (21) x VVN, VVN, 1 (gs), VN

Strange how my left was ok because the twinge/pain I had Saturday has been around a small amount (2-3 times momentarily) Sunday and Monday. I have been wearing an IM 'expand your hand' band for light support but removed it during training.

CG Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 3, 3, 3, *4*

s/s with

2" V-Bar

B/H: 32.5-kilos x 4+ reps @, 52.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 67.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 82.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 97.5-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 112.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 122.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

WD work - Orange spring

Brutal as always esp for the left arm. No injury twinges just hard, brutal work. Hence I held back from matching the right.

B/H: L1 (1/1) x 6 reps @, L4 x 3 reps @, L7 (3/3) x 1 rep @, L10 (4/4) x 1 rep @,

L/H: L15 (6/5) x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: L15 (6/5) x 3 x 1 reps

2HP

Upped as before: worked to +77-kilos (about 99 total) x 5 x 1 reps. The more done the better if felt.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Back LATE!! However, with good reason. I was sitting here at the desk last night when Mike dropped in to say two wheelchair athletes (play basketball) were interested in training and was I up for some coaching. So today found me running first one then the other through some adapted drills as well as my own chest n back routine. We did some speed wheelchair drills (1 slow round, 1 medium and one sprint), rope work, hammer/tire work, resistance band work (1 arm pull downs) and some benching. With all the movements I needed to learn what they could and could not do plus overcome issues of any instability. I'd done some research last night and saw that some use straps to hold them selves in place when doing bench work. It will be a work in progress for the next few sessions.

CG Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 10-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 4 x 4 reps

Lat Pulldowns

80-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 7 reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

V Gripper work - gold spring

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @.

L/H: L16 (18) x 1, 1, 1, TnG (ugly set), 1 (with a wide set), VVN (was done)

R/H: L19 (21) x VVN, VVN, VVN*, N (* = worked on a single sweeping motion. No blip set then sweep)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

WD work

Awful and painful. This may well be a case of less is more.

2HP

Worked to +80kilos (102 total) x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Vulcan Gripper - gold spring

B/H: L3 x 6 reps, @, L6 x 3 reps @, L9 x 1 rep @, L12 x 1 rep @, L15 x 1 rep @.

L/H: L16 (18) x 6 x 1 reps - wide set.

R/H: L21 (23) or 7/7 x N by accident. L19 (21) x VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN. Annoyingly close.

CG Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps (easy), 140-kilos x 4 x 5 reps (hard)

2" V-bar

52.5-kilos x 6 reps @, 72.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 87.5-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 115-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 125-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/setting throughout as per


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

@ Whey Consortium gym

WD

2HP

Both rubbish.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

2HP

Went back to gym and while Neville did his thing I did some more pinch work. MUCH better this time. To +82-kilos (104kg total) x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Arms only

Dumbbell Curls

10-kilos+ x 12 reps, 20-kilos+ x 10 reps, 32-kilos+ x 8 reps

TPD

50-kilos x 12 reps, 70-kilos x 10 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps

Was meant to be coaching the two wheelchair athletes. They arrived late. So 'see you next time guys'. I treat EVERYONE the same. For the amount I charge and for the time and effort I give I expect at least to see peoples asses arrive when I say. In all the time I've coached I've only had to send one guy home twice. Focuses the mind and they don't do it again.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

@ Whey Consortium

A.M. Busy with rearranging of unit to make better use of the space.

V/Gripper

Usual warm ups.

L/H: 6/6 x TnG, N, N, N

R/H: 6/7 x VN, VN, N, VVN

P.M.

LPD

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 10 reps. Could not find extra pin for additional weights so did more reps

L/Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 135-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Robbo90

Steve have you competed at the arnold classic grip challenge in the past?


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

still rearranging gym

*Saturday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Legs with Neville

followed by coaching wheelchair guys

Leg press

to 684-kilos for reps. Could have done more reps but stomach playing up

Leg Extension

to 175-kilos for 8 reps

Leg Curl

to 45-kilos for reps

later with Loz

2HP

to 107-kilos held for time


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Bad nights sleep yet... @ Gymnation

CG Bench Press

bar x 8+ reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 6, 6, 5, 4 reps

Assisted Dip machine pressdowns

to 140lbs x 12+ reps

Pumped


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Last grip workout before WSH leg 4

am

V/Gripper - gold spring

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 (18/20) x VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: 6/7 (19/21) x 1, VVN, VVN, 1, TnG

PM

D/H/W/D

Not too heavy and to use left hand for max effort on Saturday. L8.

3-inch W/Roller

20-kilos b/w x 1 rep, 40-kilos b/w x 1 rep, 55-kilos b/w x 2 x 1 reps, 65-kilos x a/c/w


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Last session of any kind before WSH L4. Back @ Whey Consortium Gym

Lat Pulldowns

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos (stack plus 10+kg d/bell) x 6 reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos (pb) x 6+1+1 reps

Straight arm pulldowns

20kg+10kg d/bell x 2 x 12+ reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench only

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 100-kilos (hardish), 140-kilos x 4 x 5 reps. Held back for a day having been off colour.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday training am*

T/Grippers

L/H: to BBE x VVN x 3

R/H: to CoC 3.5 x 3 x 1 reps (first TnG)

pm

Stretching

Felt better if not 100% in the lower back and will do some more today


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday am*

2HP

Had to use perfect rod straight back form or I'd have tweaked what feels like a disc issue.

worked to +85-kilos (about 107kg total) x 1 rep and failed at +87.5-kilos (109.5kg approx)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

Legs with Nev

Leg Press

to 694-kilos x 8 (BBW). Will add for depth next time.

Leg Ext

to 170-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

to 40-kilos x 8 reps (6/1/1)

Stretched


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

V/Grippers

Original spring. Usual warm ups.

L/H: 5/5 x VVN, VVN, VVN, 1, 1, 1, 5/6 x VN, VN

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x F, F, 6/6 x VVN, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Monday am*

@ Whey Consortium Gym. Arms later with Nev.

T/Grippers

usual

L/H: BBE x VN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VN (as below)

R/H: 3.5 x 5 x 1 reps (tgt of 10 x 1 reps)

2" V-Bar

B/H: 52.5-kilos x 6 reps @, 72.5-kilos x 3 reps, @, 92.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 112.5-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 122.5-kilos (270lbs) x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 132.5-kilos (292lbs) x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*

Chatted with Andy Bolton re the 18th meet at our place. He's asked for some thick bar and Sam Solomi said 'check his log'. I found this entry for 26th June 'today was fat bar for reps and i worked up to 185kg 5 reps with double overhand grip no chalk.' Nice. This motivated me to see what I could do with no touch of the thick bar in weeks.

Arms plus @ Whey Consortium Gym

Dumbbell H Curls

10-kilos+ x 8 reps @, 20-kilos+ x 8 reps, 32.5-kilos+ x 6 reps @

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 92.5-kilos x 6 reps

Thick Bar deads

Nev used a mixed grip and conventional foot position and worked to 180kg x 2 x 1 reps. Warm ups same as me: bar x 6 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 1 rep, 200-kilos x 2 x 1 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Worked with Nathan and Caylum for the first part and then 2HP for the second.

2HP

usual warm ups. Edge may have been taken off the top end by the thick bar work last night. Worked to +85-kilos (107) x 1, F, 1, 1/2 rep. The singles were ugly as hell.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

With Nev at Gymnation

CG Bench

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 6, 6, 4, 5 reps

Pullover

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack +15-kilos x 8 hard reps

Low Row

100? x 8 reps, 130?? x 8 reps, 160? x 8 reps. Machine is old with a stack and half are small plates and the other half large. I have no idea what the weight is.

Tricep pressdown on assisted dip

120, 130, 150, 170lbs all x 12 reps. Pumped as before.


----------



## Mobster

Very cold this week and likely to remain that way for a week or so. All training at Whey Consortium Gym (unheated) unless otherwise stated. Training in these conditions is, as one might guess, hard work.

*Thursday*

?? Not noted.

*Friday*

am Rolling Thunder

to around +90-kilos (approx 92.5kg)

pm V/Gripper

Nev did shoulders

Standard original spring

Usual warm ups

L/H: 5/6 x TnG, 1, TnG, TnG

R/H: 6/6 x VVN, VVN, 1,1

*Saturday*

Coaching/training

double over hand deadlift (normal bar as thick was being used)

with Nev to 180 for him 4 x 1 reps, 200-kilos and 3 x 1 for me. Coaching new guy Seb - lots of potential.

2HP

to +85-kilos (107) x 4 x 1 rep

*Sunday*

Off (if I have any sense).


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

I waited for Nev but as he's been out in the zero degrees or worse weather all day he wasn't keen on joining me. Went to Gymnation and 4 reps into 2nd set of bench something popped in my right shoulder. Hurts bad. Functional but painful. An inspection just now seems to show no bruising or obvious tears etc. I was well warmed up. I am, just now, taking Ibuprofen. REALLY annoying.

Bench

As above. I'd intended, as best I could, to try and get 4 x 6 reps on 140-kilos but the 2nd set... no go.

Pullovers

to +15-kilos x 8 reps when I called it a day as it was painful pulling on my top etc.


----------



## Mobster

Docs @ 9.30 am. Seems a strain which is better than a tear etc. Also described it as bicep tendinitis. Prescribed ketoprofen (2.5%) which I need to collect later.

*Thursday*

T/Grippers

L/H: to BBE x VVN, TnG, VN VN, VVN

R/H: to CoC 3.5 x 1, Tng, VVN, 1, 1, 1

Slightly distracted by chatting with Elias.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*

Arms only @ Whey Consortium Gym with Nev (he also benched)

H/DB Curls

10+kilos x 8 reps @, 20-kilos+ x 8 reps and 32.5-kilos+ x 8 reps (loose). Kept watching out for any twinges re the injury.

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 92.5-kilos x 8 reps, dropped to 40-kilos and did 20 reps, 16+2+2 reps and a final 16+4 reps. PUMPED!


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Usual long day starting (after errands) at 1130am and ending after 5pm. I did 2HP from about 1230 or so.

2HP

Worked to a successful single with 114.5-kilos (1 less than my best) and Loz had air under 117.7-kilos.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Hard, cold weekend. Finally managed to catch up on some sleep. A combo of the (slightly better) iffy shoulder, my being a very light sleeper and the usual noises two lodgers make... well I think I'd be ok in a cave on a mountain provided I didn't moan about the wind LOL I've also been struggling to eat esp first thing.

Thick bar d/overhand deadlift

Gloves on for first few sets: bar x 6 reps, 70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep (sb_, 185-kilos x 2 x 2 ugly reps.

Lat pulldowns

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, stack (140) x 8 reps

Low Rows

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 6 reps. More there just didn't want to push injury.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Coached Nathan and Kaylum at Whey Consortium Gym. Cold/snow etc.

2" V-Bar

Do grippers tomorrow or later...

52.5-kilos x 6 reps @, 72.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 92.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 112.5-kilos x 1 rep @ 135-kilos x F, 133.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Legs @ Gymnation

Leg Press

120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps, 480-kilos x 8 reps ( B) , 640-kilos x 20 reps (B/W/S). Fun/pumped

Leg Extension

65-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 5 negs each

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Pushed Nev on legs while I did arms. @ Whey Consortium Gym

H/D/B Curl

10-kilos+ @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos+ @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos+ @ x 8 reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Coached and trained 2HP at Whey Consortium Gym

2HP

As with last week one and only pinch session this week. Best pinch session ever: usual warm ups to 107-kilos x 3 x 2 reps (yes doubles with 107kg) followed by 3 x 1 reps with 112.5-kilos.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Back with Nev @ GN

LPD

10p x 8 reps, 15p x 8 reps

Pullover Machine

12p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack+20-kilos x 8 reps

Low Row

10p x 8 reps, 13p x 8 reps, 16p x 6-8 reps

Tried TPD on assisted dip but shoulder gipped so stopped


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Lackluster

T/Grippers

Usual warm ups

L/H: BBE x VVN, VN, VVN, VN, VN, VVN

R/H: 3.5 x 6 x TnG


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Fitful sleep due to shoulder discomfort. Trained in the PM with Nev at Whey Consortium Gym. Reapplying for Health Trainer position

2-inch V-Bar

52.5-kilos x 6 reps @, 72.5-kilos @ 3 reps, 92.5-kilos @ 1 rep, 112.5-kilos x 1 rep, 132.5-kilos x 1 reps, 135-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

??

*Thursday*

Rest

*Friday*

Rest

*Saturday*

Whey Consortium Power Challenge day

Double Overhand Deadlift

to 220-kilos x 1. Not the best ever but only Loz went heavier.

2HP

worked to a new British and European record (also equalled by WSM Competitor Laurence Shahlaei moments later) of 117.5-kilos (2nd best lift in the world).

*Sunday*

Rest. **** poor sleep.

*Monday*

GN closed so took Ross and Abdul back with me. Arms only

DB H Curls

to 35-kilos+ each x 8 reps loose form.

TPD

to 90-kilos x 8 reps (95 x 2 was too much so dropped weight)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Another day - no collections cos of the weather. Tsk!

Legs at GN with Nev

L/Press

to 680kg (was meant to be 650) x 6 (was meant to be 15+). Didn't feel right and then after checking...

Leg Ext

to 90kg x 8 reps each leg

Leg Curls

to 50kg x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

V/Gripper - standard spring

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 1, 1, 1, VN

R/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 1, 1, VVN, VN


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday / Boxing day*

Freezing (low of -10, high of 2c): with Nev at Whey Consortium Gym

Lat Pulldowns

30-kilos x 20 reps (for warmth/blood in muscle), 50-kilos x 10 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

Used a straight bar and double o/hand grip: 30-kilos x 20 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps. R/Bicep felt small twinge.

2HP

Usual warm-ups to 112.5-kilos x 1 (shaky reps) x and 2 x fail. Power gone.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Went to GN, shut (intended using v/bench to see how that affected injury). So back to Whey Consortium Gym and v/light benching instead.

CG Bench Press

bar x 12 reps, 30-kilos x 20 slow reps, 40-kilos x 15 reps. Slight tweaking of bicep tendinitis, as before, throughout. I took special care not to either over do it or aggravate it any more than need be.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Coached Nathan

T/Grippers

usual warm-ups

L/H: BBE x VVN, VVN, VVN, VN, VVN, VVN

R/H: CoC 3.5 x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

Cheers Ken

*Thursday*

*
Legs*

@ Gymnation

Leg Press

0-kilos x 12 reps+ per leg (foot plate only), 120-kilos x 8 deep reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps deep/to depth, 360-kilos (sb) x 8 reps depth. 480-kilos (sb/w) x 8 reps to depth. 650-kilos (sb/w) x 12 reps from safety's only.

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos a leg x 5 reps. Harder than I thought.

Leg Curls

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 5+1+1+1 reps. Form could have been better on last set.

Bwt: in spite of eating well is down.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday / New Years Eve*

@ Whey Consortium Gym

RT

+60-kilos x 6 reps @, +80-kilos x 3 reps @ (may have over cooked it for what followed).

L/H: +97.5-kilos x 3 fails, dropped to +96.25-kilos x fail, +95-kilos x 1 hard rep

R/H: +97.5-kilos x 1 rep, +102.5-kilos x 1 rep, upped to +105-kilos x fail, dropped back to +102.5-kilos x 2 x fail, dropped to +97.5-kilos x 1 rep. Called it quits.

2" V-Bar

72.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 92.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 112.5-kilos x 1 rep @, 132.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps RH and zero left.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday / New Years day*

Coached Nathan and Kaylum after training. @ Whey Consortium Gym

C G Bench

Took care as before. Most discomfort was at the very bottom so only lowered the bar all the way typically on every 3rd or so reps

bar x 20 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps (slow down fast up), 40-kilos x 8 reps (easy), 50-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 12 n/s reps


----------



## Bambi

Do you post at animalpak forum as well?


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

@ Gymnation

2HP - thick

to 101.1-kilos x 1, 1, 1, F1, iffy rep, 1 reps

w/roller

15-kilos e/w x 1 rep, 30-kilos e/w x 1 rep, 45-kilos e/w x 3 x 1 rep, 60-kilos x 3/4 extensor style and 1 good rep flexor


----------



## Mobster

Bambi said:


> Do you post at animalpak forum as well?


 Yes.


----------



## Bambi

Ah cool, thought I recognised the journal. I lurk there for training info it's bit hardcore


----------



## jstarcarr

Just read your first post in this log , man thats some grip strength with the 1 handed deadlifts. me and my mate tryed them other day and managed 110kg . do you use straps for them lifts?


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Coached Nathan and Kaylum at Whey Consortium the speed walked to Gymnation for chest.

V/Bench

set up x 15 reps, 20-kilos a side x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps (hard and feeling injury). Keep reps high for next few weeks.

Pec Dec

38kg x 12 reps, 58kg x 8 reps, 78kg (a little heavy for now) x 6 reps (just)

TPD (for fun with Jaffa)

stack x 20 reps thick v-handle


----------



## Mobster

jstarcarr said:


> Just read your first post in this log , man thats some grip strength with the 1 handed deadlifts. me and my mate tryed them other day and managed 110kg . do you use straps for them lifts?


Nope. It wouldn't be a test of grip strength (as opposed to back etc) if I did. There's three kinds: thumb over, thumbless and hook grip.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Still breaking back in. As I decide what I want to focus on in 2011 the plans get rolled out and numbers go up.

2HP

to 102 x 6 x 1 reps

RT

'New' handle: 60-kilos x 3 reps, 80-kilos x 1 rep 'Old' handle: 100-kilos x 1 rep, 110-kilos x 1 rep,

R/H: 115-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Legs

Leg Press

0-kilos x 12 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilo x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps, 564-kilos x 8 reps (hard/sb+w), 669-kilos x 12 reps

Leg Ext

65-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps, 85-kilos x 6 v hard reps

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 4+1+1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

S+A at Gymnation

May have a new client.

Seated Press Machine

10-kilo plate under to raise to comfort point. Also chatted with Demetri re bicep tendinitis (big bencher)

1/2 stack x 12 reps, stack x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +80-kilos x 6 reps, +105-kilos x 3+1 (so starting point for now). May rep out with stack to finish next time.

DB H Curls

[email protected] x 12 reps, 20-kilos @ x 10 reps, 35-kilos @ x 8 reps

TPD (on Nytram machine)

stack x 12 reps, +20-kilos x 10 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Coached Nathan and Kaylum. One new guy did not arrive.

V/Grippers.

Interesting workout. Started out with the standard spring. By standard I mean the one it came with which I believe is a batch 1 spring.

B/H: usual warm-ups

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VVN, TnG, TnG, F (poor set), N. Switched to orange spring. Using just the right hand I worked to 10/10 x 1 rep then ran out of time. I'm fairly certain that fresh I could max it at 11/11. I'll try that next time and then see how training with the Gold goes.


----------



## Mobster

PM session with Nev / Whey Consortium Gym

Thick Bar deadlifts using double over hand grip

worked to 190-kilos x 3 x 1 reps.

Nev did 150-kilos x 3, 4 and then 8!!

2" V-Bar

Shot after d/lifts maxed at 127.5-kilos r/h only


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

@ Gymnation am (may do back pm)

V/Bench

Same levels of discomfort as before. 0-kilos x 12 reps.20-kilos x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 60-kilos x 10 reps

RT (used older handle)

worked to 4-5 x 1 reps per hand x 120-kilos loaded. Thumbless position grip seemed to help.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Back

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps 145-kilos x 8 loose reps

Low Rows

70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 6 loose reps

1 Arm D/B row

47.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps an arm


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

V/Gripper

had another go on the orange spring as I said I would. Worked to a 10/10 (level 21?? Based on a gold at the same setting is level 24 and an Orange is 3 levels below). Closed with the right hand and very near left hand. I took a stab at 10/11 (22) right handed but had shot my bolt.

Video being processed now and uploaded soon for your view. I'll switch to the gold for the next session.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Shoulders n arms @ Gymnation

Seated Press Machine (arm raised as before)

arm x 12 reps, 1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x reps, +45-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6, 5 reps

DB H Curls

10-kilos @ x 12 reps @, 20-kilos @ x 10 reps @, 35-kilos @ x 10 loose reps @

TPD

started on usual pulley and then, after 1st set, switched to Nytram.

Stack x 12 reps, +25-kilos x 10 reps, +50-kilos x 2+6 (weight fell off and needed resitting). Hard last set.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Coached Kaylum (fitness) with Nathan coming tomorrow. Naz, previous regular, arrived and is now back in. Also training tomorrow (Reg Park style at his request).

V/Gripper

As previously noted I changed to the gold spring today for comparative purposes. Interesting results.

1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 1 reps @, 4/4 x 1 rep @, 5/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 6/6 x VN, dropped to 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/5 (*level 17*) x 1, 1, VVN, 1, VVN

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 (*level 19*) x 1, 1, 1, 1, VN

As you can see that's level 17 left handed for several closes and level 19 for several right handed. Fairly close to my best past efforts.

RT OH work

worked to 5 x 1 (of 6) reps L/H and 4 x 1 reps (of 6) with 120-kilos loaded (about 122.75-kilos total)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Nathan and Naz (note to self re DD for Naz).

back w/o

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps 110-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 loose reps

Low Row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 6+1+1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

2HP - thick

worked to 98.5-kilos x f, dropped back 2x and it was shot. Ended up doing 2,3,3,3 reps with 83.6-kilos at 67mm thick. Skin on both thumbs chewed up.

V/Bench

0-kilos (each side) x 15 reps, 20-kilos x 15 reps, 40-kilos x 12 reps, 55-kilos x 10 reps, 65-kilos x 8 hard (on usual place) reps

Pec Dec

1/3 stack x 12 reps, 1/2 stack x 10 reps, 3/4 stack x 8 tough reps


----------



## eurgar

Hi just had a quick look back through your log some interesting stuff on there. Was hoping I could just pick your brains about some grip training  .

Basically have never done any specific grip training apart from throwing in some plate pinches and hangs at the end of workout sometimes.

Anyway I got some COG a couple of weeks ago, and was planing to try and use them couple of times a week. Trouble I am having is an imbalance of strength between left and right hand (right being stronger) To start with I got the no 1, 1.5 and 2 I am planing to get the next two numbers soon. So the problem is I work up to the no 2 but I find I can get 8-10 reps on right but only 3-4 on left.

I was hoping you could give me some advice on a routine really and mainly do I train my left and right completely separate e.g not try and keep up with weight I can use on right with left or do I hold back on right and wait for left to catch up a bit.

Hope you get what I am trying to ask here


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Legs with Neville at Whey Consortium Gym

Leg press

120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 374-kilos x 8 reps, 494-kilos x 8 reps, 669-kilos x 15 reps (usual form for last set)

Leg ext

100-kilos x 2 x x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps

Leg curl

15-kilos x 8 reps, 25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 2 x 8 reps (hard 2nd set)

2HP

worked to 107-kilos with Loz doing (tgt of 3 x 3) 3 rp reps. 3 rp reps and 2 rp reps. Dropped to 82-kilos x 6+4 rp reps

Helped tape up one of Kye's mates finger (he was feint etc) when he mashed it against the stone platform. He'll probably lose the nail.


----------



## Mobster

eurgar said:


> Hi just had a quick look back through your log some interesting stuff on there. Was hoping I could just pick your brains about some grip training  .
> 
> Basically have never done any specific grip training apart from throwing in some plate pinches and hangs at the end of workout sometimes.
> 
> Anyway I got some COG a couple of weeks ago, and was planing to try and use them couple of times a week. Trouble I am having is an imbalance of strength between left and right hand (right being stronger) To start with I got the no 1, 1.5 and 2 I am planing to get the next two numbers soon. So the problem is I work up to the no 2 but I find I can get 8-10 reps on right but only 3-4 on left.
> 
> I was hoping you could give me some advice on a routine really and mainly do I train my left and right completely separate e.g not try and keep up with weight I can use on right with left or do I hold back on right and wait for left to catch up a bit.
> 
> Hope you get what I am trying to ask here


Check out my gripper ebook on www.gripperbook.com In the mean time look at doing a rest pause style set with the weaker hand and aim to get 6 rest pause reps. Work to 8 then do 3 x 3 and so on until it's balanced.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

V/ Gripper - gold spring

Usual warm ups - mostly sitting down.

L/H: 6/5 (L17) x 1,1,1,VVN, 1,1,1 (6 total)

R/H: 6/7 (L19) x 1, VVN, TnG, dropped to 6/6 x 1, TnG, 1 (TNG done sitting, standing up was easy), back up to 6/7 x 1 (ps) and 1 good.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

waited until 1035 for Naz then went to GN for RT workout

RT OH

set up (pin, clip and handle weight) not included

B/H: 60-kilos x 6-7 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 115-kilos x 1, F, 1, 1/2, F

R/H: 121.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, dropped to 115-kilos x 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Coached Naz, Kaylum and Nathan. A 3 way, ahem, was interesting as I also did shoulders n arms at the same time. Nwv, Sb and Marick later.

standing BB press - closer than usual grip and not full range.

bar x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps

DB H Curls

10-kilos + x 12 reps, 20-kilos+ x 10 reps, 32.5-kilos+ x 8+ reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Attempted to save Gymnation VAT. They had a sign up stating that two products, inc Multipowers 'Fit Protein' had gone up due to the new VAT rate. But, as far as I know, such products are zero rated. So... I asked, if I was correct and they not only did not have to pay VAT but could claim back as far as they were allowed what they'd over paid I could get a years free membership.

Also trained:

2HP - thick

worked to 93.6-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 1, 2. Tore skin early on so used a different spot on my thumbs and carried on. With my back and forth to the gym office the volume (inc the double reps) was higher as the rest was longer.


----------



## eurgar

Mobster said:


> Check out my gripper ebook on www.gripperbook.com In the mean time look at doing a rest pause style set with the weaker hand and aim to get 6 rest pause reps. Work to 8 then do 3 x 3 and so on until it's balanced.


thanx il give it a go


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Coached Nathan an Kaylum. Trained at the same time as Nev, Seb and Marick this evening. Earlier, while looking for the still not found tin opener I managed to slice my left hand middle finger on a very sharp knife. This made gripper work impossible. I warmed up ok only to have the wound start bleeding once I got to the CoC 3 gripper. So right hand only then. I also did a little more work than usual on the Heavy Grip grippers as I have been hired to assist the Heavy Grips UK distributor at Bodypower (I asked and they said yes).

T/Grippers

usual warm ups then: CoC 3 x 2 x 1 reps, HG 350 (older version) x 3 x 1, HG350 (new) x 3 x 1 reps, BBE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1, VVN (poor set), 1, VVN

MDB

Started off poorly worked to a hold at almost a full deadlift. MDB = Millennium Dumbell.

One hand lifts (various)

150-kilo dumbbell, 180-kilos on set up, then 220-kilos (just). All for fun. Seb and Marick had a go as well. Not done these for months.


----------



## Mobster

Friday

Off

Saturday

back work / 2HP

Lat Pulldowns

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 6 reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 135-kilos x 6 reps

Dumbbell Row

47.5-kilos x 8 reps easy, 80-kilos x 2 x 6 reps a hand. Easy right, v tough left

2HP

worked to +70-kilos when wound on previously ****ed finger decided enough was enough (spots of blood)


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

@ Gymnation

RT (OH)

took my time (a beer or two with Nev last night followed by some fine Rib Eye (yum) at 9pm and a lay in today meant I was in no rush). Both hands upped in weight. All poundage is over set up weight as per.

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep.

L/H: 112.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. Couple were rock solid.

R/H: 122.5-kilos x 3 x 1 and 2 x Fail. Dropped to 100-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Some issues with one tenant (seemed to have missed the weekend and his tagged curfew... awoke today and saw he was still in and pointed out it was Monday which came as a shock to him) to deal with. Printer is playing up as well grrr. I think Naz is off doing his SIA course so went to Gymnation (warmer - back to freezing locally).

T/Grippers

worked to similar levels as last week but was able to use left hand. I went to a few attempts at an HG350 with that hand (near only) and BBSE x 2 x 1 reps right.

V/Bench

ran out of time for last set

handles x 12+ reps, 20-kilos a side x 12 reps, 40-kilos a side x 10 reps, 55-kilos a side x 10 reps... no time for 65-kilos+ x reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

@ WG

Nathan and Kaylum trained am. Seb, Jacek (not Marick as I thought) and Naz all trained in the PM as did I.

One hand deadlifts

worked to 2 x 1 reps TnG with a hook grip at 180-kilos right handed.

*Wednesday*

Legs @ GN

Leg Press

to 675-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Ext

to 85-kilos x 6 reps r/leg and 75-kilos x 6 l/leg

Leg Curl

to 50-kilos x 5 poor reps so dropped to 45-kilos ans did 3 very strict reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday pm*

2HP

In lieu of thick pinch - standard width (44mm).

Usual warm ups the worked to 6 x 1 reps with 107.5-kilos. Skin on busted (cut last week) finger just about healed fully.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday - pm*

Coached Naz, Seb and Jacek and worked the Rolling Thunder hard (see note).

Rolling Thunder using older handle

As per weight is load only. I'm using my older handle as I think it compares the most like the latest version IM have for sale. I know Mark pulled 301lbs on the previous model (and this is quoted as the record on their site) but has pulled 271lbs on the newer one. I (as per YT video) pulled 276lbs on a new one Sam Solomi brought for me to try. No one pulled more than 260 at the most recent event (Vice Grip Viking Challenge at the FitExpo in LA).

B/H: 60-kilos a hand x 6 reps @, 80-kilos a hand x 3 reps @, 100-kilos x 1-2 x 1 rep @ (inc one for publicity photo).

L/H: tried 115-kilos, dropped to 110-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 112.5-kilos (easy) x 1 rep, 113.75-kilos x 1 rep, 115-kilos (solid) x 1 rep and 116.25-kilos x fail

R/H: 122.5-kilos x 4 (may have been 5) x 1 reps. 1 or 2 more singles more than last time.

I'm working this hard 1-2 times a week (I need to watch I do not start stalling as I get to peak strength on this as has happened before) as I am promoting (with a LOT of help from Dennie Felix) and competing in a competition to be held at the NEC/ Bodypower. Supported by Bodypower (I'll be on their site later) and with Ironmind sponsorship. Last year some 25,000 people came through the main doors over the weekend and the strength arena had crowds of at least 1000 most of the day. The event will be open to all (with a limit on numbers of course) and 'joes' have to pull a qualifying poundage. Then they go up against WSM competitors including Mark Felix, Terry Hollands and more. I aim to to VERY well.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Rest

*Saturday*

Same long ass day as per. Nath, Seb, Mike, G, Carl and Jacek

T/Grippers

See last 1-2 sessions for reference. Usual warm ups

L/H: to newer HG350 x VVN, TnG, older x 1, VVN, N, N, N, N

R/H: to the newer HG350 x 2 x 1 reps, older 350 x 3 x 1 reps, CoC 3.5 x 3 x 1 reps, BBSE x 3 x 1 reps

2HP

to 107.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, 112-kilos x 1 and 1 fail


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

@ gymnation

M/Press

handles x 12 reps, 1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +80-kilos x 6 hard reps

DB H Curls

10-kilos x 12 reps @, 20-kilos x 10 reps @, 40-kilos x 6 reps @ (loose/cheating)

TPD

started usual machine: stack x 12 reps, switched to Nytram: +25-kilos x 10 reps, +50-kilos x 8 reps (hard)

Session was harder than I thought probably because we were against the clock.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

I feel like I've somehow injured (jammed??) my left thumb but did not have any accidents. I've had this before and know it'll pass in a day or two.

One handed deadlifts

to 3 x 2 reps with either hand at 160-kilos

*Tuesday*

T/Grippers

usual warm ups - see comment above re l/thumb.

L/H: was off because of thumb so worked to several doubles with BBGM

R/H: to 3.5 x 3 x 1 reps and BBSE x VVN, 1, TnG, TnG, TnG


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Late start - I thought I had a free morning LOL. Then, once in gym coaching (Naz) I was meant to do back but the RT handle was calling so...

RT (OH)

B/H: weights, as per only, handle etc not inc - 60-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, 113.75-kilos x 1, 1(TnG), 1(solid), 1, F, 1

R/H: 123.75-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday pm*

Legs + coached Seb. He may be competing in the amateur British Grip Championships. I'd love to coach him to win.

Leg Press

worked to 694-kilos x Fail. Just sat there and did nowt. Dropped down to 674-kilos and got 2 or 3. So took a couple of mins rest and had another go. This time 694-kilos x 9 reps

Leg Ext

70-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos negs x 8 reps each (2 legs up, 1 down)

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 6+1+1 reps

Showed Seb how to work on the Vulcan. But will use the lifts in the comp mentioned above from this point.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Chilled

*Saturday*

Nev went HEAVY on leg press (450kg+).

2HP

to +86-kilos (108) x 4 x 1 tough reps

Rim lifting*

Then, while training Seb (Yoke + Farmers) Loz and I joined in on rim lifting. Seb worked to around 60-kilos and Loz and I did either 70 or 75-kilos. My left hand dropped out at 60 or 65 but the right carried on.

* lifting a plate by the edge of the outer flange. Very hard on the finger pad skin.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Chest @ Gymnation

V/bench

0-kilos an arm x 12 reps, 20-kilos x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 60-kilos x 10 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps (check)

Pec dec

46-kilos x 10 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 ugly reps

Pec Flyes machine

5 plates x 10 reps, 8 plates x 8 reps, 11p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

T/Grippers

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: BBGM x 3 x 1 reps, HG350(N) x F, N, N, N, N

R/H: HG350(N) x 3 x 1 reps, HG350(O) x 3 x 1 reps, CoC 3.5 x F (PS) then 3 x 1 reps, BBSE x VVN, 1, VVN then done as the hand was shot.


----------



## crashcusion

ya daft [email protected] hows you been not seen you since kris opened the gym


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

RT (OH)

L/H: to 115-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: to 125-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Good session. Coached Seb and Jacek.


----------



## Mobster

crashcusion said:


> ya daft [email protected] hows you been not seen you since kris opened the gym


And who might you be? LOL


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Nev worked to a very nice PB of 200-kilos mixed grip thick bar deadlift. He was 'on' as they say. Sun and stars in alignment so we pushed it.

I did back AND one hand deadlifts.

1HDL

to 165-kilos x 3 x 2 reps each hand. Thumbless to 100kg, thumb over with 140 and then hook grip.

LPD

to 150-kilos x 8 reps - uglyish.

Low Row

to 140-kilos x 6 ugly reps

Nipped back for a shake and then coached Naz.


----------



## crashcusion

its Dean buddy Who trains with chris we did the expo last year


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Coached Seb and Jacek. During the workout I demonstrated some movements. Baring in mind I hadn't trained, had not taken a coffee before etc... I did a slow rep or two with 150-kilos using the v-handle on LPD, pulled 70kilos cold on the 2HP more than once and so on.

*Friday*

T/Grippers

Worked to an extra rep or two with the HG as planned. Then, as per how I felt on them last time, took the r/h to a 4 attempt or two..

B/H: usual

L/H: Seemed to have no probs at all warming up. If anything it felt better than the right hand but struggled to get my groove on the 3. However, once I did was ok. So: CoC 3 x TnG, TnG, 1 (solid), 1. HG350(new) x N, HG350(old) x VN, VN, N. Dropped down to the 3 again so I did the same volume as my right; CoC 3 x 1 and 1 over crush rep

R/H: HG350(new) x 4 x 1 reps, HG350(old) x 3 x 1 reps (2 were easy). CoC 3.5 x 3 x 1 solid reps. CoC 4 x N (about 1/4-inch).

2HP

worked to 108-kilos x TnG, TnG, 1, 1, 1 (best rep)


----------



## Mobster

crashcusion said:


> its Dean buddy Who trains with chris we did the expo last year


Ah Deano!! Well I am back there again this year. I'll be Ultimate Grip all day Saturday and then half with them and half on the strength stage running and competing in the Rolling Thunder event against Terry Holland etc. You down??


----------



## crashcusion

Yes buddy me Josh and Kris will be down on Saturday to see the big C I'll give you a call when we get there


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Trained legs with Nev (bot did well). Followed by coaching of Nath and Kay, then Seb and Jacek (Mike and G also arrived). Just done.

Leg Press

worked to 684-kilos x 10 reps. It was the only set I wore wraps on

Leg Ext

70-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 6 negs a leg (12 reps up, 6 each down)

s/s with

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

RT (OH)

In spite of a late start and some work I ended up done by the usual time - no distractions maybe?? Started out ok but got better as each attempt was made. No belt throughout. On a couple I had to reset my hand and go again as per the rules.

B/H: +60-kilos x 6 reps @, +80-kilos x 3 reps @, +100-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: +116.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: +126.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

crashcusion said:


> Yes buddy me Josh and Kris will be down on Saturday to see the big C I'll give you a call when we get there


I'm also at the GP at Excel.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

A little annoyed at a 5am wake up call by some annoying locals banging doors etc. Coached Naz and Jacek

Shoulders n arms

BB Seated Press

It's been a while, what with the injury, so I didn't go too mad.

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 4 reps

DB H/Curls

Usual faffing about on the last set getting a decent enough pair together

e/z bar 34-kilos x 8 reps (Naz had it set up so I used it to do the warm up), 20-kilos+ x 8 reps, 35-kilos+ x 8 loose reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos (too heavy today) x 4 reps so dropped to 80-kilos x 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

For the 3rd time in 3 weeks Interparcel have ****ed me off. Having to call them at 10p a minute and ask why the left hand and right hand seem incapable of communicating.... grrrr!!

Coached Naz and Jacek

Back

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 6+1+1 stricter reps (used a V-bar for this set)

Low rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 6+1+1 reps

One hand deadlifts

thumbless: 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 100-kilos x 3 reps @,

thumb over: 140-kilos x 1 rep @

hook: 167.5-kilos x 2 x 2 reps @ was running late so cut it short. Need to tidy reps up.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Trained later in the day at the same time as Nev on RT from about 3.30 through to 4.30 or so. Then Seb arrived and I coached him before we did 2HP together from about 6.30 through to 7 or so.

RT (OH)

weights, as per, only plus set up etc

L/H: 116.25-kilos x 1 (a little iffy) rep, then 117.50-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. Was feeling good so upped it to 120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (no belt)

R/H: 126.25-kilos x TnG rep, 127.5-kilos x TnG, TnG, TnG, F, TnG, 1 (solid)

2HP

worked to 6 x 1 reps with 108-kilos.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Once again comments about my weight loss (lightest I've been in a while... food same and training mostly ok so... stress??) on arrival at Gymnation.

Chest

V/bench

0 x 12 reps, 20-kilos a side x 12 reps, 40-kilos a side x 10 reps, 60-kilos a side x 8 reps, 80-kilos a side x 6 reps. Most for a while, still makes shoulder ache, but otherwise ok. Miles from where I was before.

Pec-dec

42 x 10 reps, 60 x 10 reps, 75 x 8 reps.

Flye machine

5 x 10 reps, 8 x 10 reps, 11 x 8 reps

All reps etc more than last time


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Coached Naz am, Seb and Jacek pm

RT (OH)

worked to set up plus:

L/H: 120-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 127.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Coached Naz am, trained legs pm. Head in a strange place (bunch of big decisions coming up so distracted)

Legs

Leg Press

worked to 675-kilo using usual format x 8 reps. Hard work getting there though (see above).

Leg Ext

70-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilo negs x 16/8 reps

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

One hand deadlifts

worked to 2 x 1 reps with 180kilos either hand.

*Sunday*

Seated Press Machine

I'd intended using free weights but both racks were in use. As it was I struggled.

1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps (hard work), +40-kilos x 6 reps, +80-kilos x 6 reps, +100-kilos x 3 reps

DB H Curls

12.5-kilos x 12 reps @, 20-kilos x 10 reps @, 35-kilos x 10 reps @

TPD on assisted dip machine

3 x 10 x 160lbs

F+R 1 arm tricep work

4p on Nytram machine x 6-8 reps both ways.

NB: today (Mon) right tricep v sore and left a little.

*Monday*

T/Grippers

L/H: HG350  x TnG, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, HG350 (o) x VN, dropped to CoC 3 x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

RT (OH)

A little harder this week so will stay with these weights for another week before adding some more. Still progress though.

B/H: Usual warm ups

L/H: set up plus 121.25-kilos (scaled at 126.5-kilos/278.88lbs total after) x 5 x 1 reps. Couple a little tough (not quite locked in as tight as I'd like)

R/H: set up plus 128.75-kilos (scaled at 134-kilos / 295.41lbs total after) x 5 x 1 reps (last two tough).


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Coached Naz and Jacek. No sign, thus far, of Greg A.

Back / Heavy sets on first two movements v sloppy

LPD

70-kilos x 10 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, swapped to v-handle and did crappy reps so switched back to usual handle and did 150-kilos x 8 ugly reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, **** poor with 140-kilos much better when I wore a belt 140-kilos x 6 reps

Straight arm pushdowns

40-kilos x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Nev hit a PB 110-kilo x 2 thick bar Bench and Seb worked to 320-kilos sled dragging. Nice

2HP

to 109-kilos x 6 (of) 7 attempts


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Coached. No training

*Friday*

Coached Naz and then went to London straight after. Ballsed first train but still ok. No training.

*Saturday*

@ Excel. Did 4 performances. Usual faffing around with transport as DLR was being worked on.

*Sunday*

@ Excel. Did 3 performances. Absolutely knackered by last one. The two most popular bits of kit was our version of the penny pinch (few managed 5-kilos loaded and only 2 managed 10kg all weekend) and the eBay brought educational grip tester.

*Monday*

Rest and recovery

*Tuesday*

As above

*Wednesday*

T/Grippers

to:

L/H: CoC 3 x 6 x 2 reps

R/H: HG350(N) x 6 x 1 reps, HG350(O) x 5 x 1 reps, CoC 3.5 x 3 x 1 reps, VVN, 1 rep

*Thursday*

Back sore so a few mins spent stretching etc

RT

Set up plus weight

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps @,

L/H: 90-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: 100-kilos x 1 rep, 110-kilos x F

OH

L/H: 100-kilos x 1 rep, 110-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 122.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 132.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

100-kilo 'Loz bell' (2-inch thick handle 'circus dumbbell' style bell)

B/H: 1 rep @ (indoors) then x 3 reps x 2 sets outside in sun. Easy.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Back

LPD

to 140-kilos x 8 reps. Not as good as I have done or would like. Need to bring this back up.

Chins

3+1+1 at 120+kg bwt

Low Cable Rows

worked to 130-kilos x 8 reps

*Saturday*

Due to work 2HP was distracted by coaching and Griptopz brought down by Nick McKinless. On one item, 'rim lift' I asked what was the best he#'d heard of anyone doing and was told '107-kilos' (by Loz Shahlaei and David Horne) so worked to a videoed 107.5-kilos. I felt I had 1-2 kilos spare. Pinch after that was a bomb hence Monday.

*Sunday*

Rest

*Monday*

2HP

worked to +87-kilos (109+) x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

AM: No Coaching (Nathan's GD passed away)

T/Grippers

Usual warm ups then

L/H: to CoC 3 x 7 x 2 reps

R/H: HG350 (N) x 6 x 1 reps, HG350 (O) x 6 x 1 reps, CoC 3.5 x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday *

PM:

RT work

Off due to grippers in the am

*Wednesday*

Legs

Leg Press

to 684-kilos x 6 reps - heavy but could have managed another rep (esp as last time was 6).

Leg Ext

to 170-kilos x 7 reps

Leg Curls

45-kilos x 8, 6 and 8 reps

*Thursday*

Worked with Carl from Wales who paid me for 2 hours+ of my time doing one-to-one grip work, tricks, techniques and advice. Also, as it was part of his workout, trained grippers at the same time. His aim was to work towards a HG250 close. 20 mins after arriving he'd managed it once (just setting tips) and before the time was up had it is 2 more times of about 6 attempts. All three of the non-successful ones were close and closer than he'd usually get. He left happy. 

T/Grippers

L/H: CoC 3 x 8 x 2 reps

R/H: HG350(N) x 7 x 1 reps, HG350(O) x 7 x 1 reps, CoC 3.5 x 5 x 1 reps

Lots coming over later so rest and eat now....


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Coached Naz

PM:

Felt very off. Lackluster etc. Still...way better session than the last one.

RT

NH

B/H: +60-kilos x 6 reps @, +80-kilos x 3 reps @,

L/H: +87.5-kilos x 5 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps

R/H: +100-kilos x 5 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps

OH

L/H: +123.75-kilos x F, +120-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: +133.75-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

2HP.

I may need to sort out a new nut buster style collar. Worked to 109 x 5 x 1 reps. Wanted more but it wasn't there. Skin sore too.

*Sunday*

@GN.

V/Bench to 85-kilos a side but r/shoulder far too sore to do more. I spent the rest of the session doing rotator cuff work.

*Monday*

I took a call from a mate who lives down Essex way and I may be asked to be involved in this - http://www.gunslinga.co.uk/articles/valhalla_festival. It's in July.

As with Excel (5000+ over the 2 days) and Bodypower (20,000+ over 2 days) it's a lot of people (10,000 expected) with good media and local community interaction. If I am, as before, I'm hoping for expenses, more of my name out there and a chance to spread the 'grip word'.

am: coach Naz and Jacek

T/Grippers

L/H: to CoC 3 x 8 x 2 reps

R/H: HG350  x 7 x 1 reps, HG350 (o) x 4 x 1 and 2 reps (easy), then CoC 3.5 x an easy rep. Tried my hardish 4 and got it to 3/4-inch (felt like a brick), dropped to BBSe 2 x 1 reps. Done


----------



## Greyphantom

That Valhalla event looks great, might get a weekend pass for me and my boy and make it a father/son weekend and leave my wife and daughter at home...


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

pm

Seb, Steve+Craig, Chris. Also Leo from Cardiff for some event tips (same comp, diff class, as Seb).

*Tuesday*

am

Coached Jacek

RT work

NH

B/H: +60-kilos x 6 reps, +80-kilos x 3 reps,

L/H: +90-kilos x 2, then 4 x 1 reps

R/H: +101.25-kilos x F, +90-kilos x 1 rep, +100-kilos x 1 rep, +101.25-kilos x TnG, 1, 1 rep

OH

L/H: +120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps then fail - hit and a wall, stopped.

R/H: +133.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, as above. That was it.

pm

Seb (getting form back after back issue), Steve + Craig

*Wednesday*

Feeling very off today. Completely lacking in verve. So no workouts for me. I am, however, coaching Leo from Cardiff at 4.30pm and may, finally, be getting Dunc over to service the boiler (hoo ray). Ant or Nev working out??


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Busy. two shifts to get everyone in. Did a mish mash of RT work with Les Wiltshire who will be MC'ing at the NEC/Bodypower.

*Sunday*

Zilch other than spotting Nev on bench. Went to Robinswood Country Park with Layla, Chanel and Lee. I'm sunburned today (Monday) but it was great.

*Monday*

Freeview seemed to be playing up yesterday. Went out early, did errands and picked up another one.

am - coached Naz. wants to do a BP programme now.

T/Grippers

B/H: usual

L/H: CoC 3 x 8 x 2 reps

R/H: HG 350 x 6 x 1 reps and 1 x 3 reps, HG350(o) x 1 rep, 3 x 3 reps (slightly reset between reps), CoC 3.5 x TnG, 1, 1 reps

pm - gonna be another busy one.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

No Nathan (again) but Mike + 1 were moving stuff around in the unit to make more room. More later.

Back

Chins

7

LPD

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 135-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Completely forgot Naz was due - started him on a BP program today. First half was assessment of 1RM. Also saw Nathan. Should have more to work with later.

RT work

NH

BH: 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps @

LH: 91.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (last one solid)

RH: 101.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

OH

LH: 120-kilos x 1, F (came up ok - dropped from top position), 1, 1, 1 reps

RH: 135-kilos x 1,1,F,F (too much too soon - dropped back to weight I should have done), 133.75-kilos x 1 solid rep


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

T/Grippers

Usual warm ups

L/H: CoC 3 x 2, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 reps

R/H: HG350(o) x 2, 3, 3, 3 reps, HG350 x 2, 3, 3, 3 reps CoC 3.5 x 5 x 1 reps.

Good session and worked with Troy on his conditioning at the same time


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

A good session on the grippers yesterday and another good one on the RT today. Coached Naz through an DE Bench day.

RT work

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps

L/H: 92.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: 102.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

OH

L/H: 120-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 133.75-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Trained shoulders n arms with Nathan

Shoulder press

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 85-kilos x 4 reps, 92.5-kilos x 0 reps (right side as per hates me), 85-kilos x 1 rep, 85-kilos x 2 x 4 reps super-setted with curls

DB H Curls

20-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 87.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

PM - trained with da mob.

2HP

to 107kg x 3 x 1 reps, 109kg x 3 x 1 reps

*Thursday*

Went to Gymnation to check out new toys. Will be busy at ours later.

T/Grippers

Usual warm ups

L/H: CoC 3 x 2, 3, 3, 3, 3 reps

R/H: HG350(o) 2, 3, 3, 3, 3 reps, HG350 x 3, 3, 3, 3 reps, CoC 3.5 x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

A very busy day in the yard even if everyone didn't arrive. Beautiful weather too so 90% of the work was outside. Started with Nev and I at around 10 and continued through until 3pm or so.

RT work (should have been back - see Sunday)

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps

L/H: 93.75-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 103.7-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

OH

L/H: 120-kilos x 56 x 1 reps*

R/H: 133.75-kilos x 6 x 1 reps*

* may need to recheck book and confirm.

*Sunday*

Back early with Nev (chest) for my back workout. Ant arrived around 10pm for his 2nd w/out of the weekend (did one late yesterday)

Chins

8

Lat pulldowns

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 7 reps

Low Rows

70-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 137.5-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

am

Naz

T/Grippers

L/H: CoC 3 x 3, 3, 4, 4, 4 reps

R/H: HG350 (o) x 3, 3, 4, 4, 4 reps, HG350  x 4, 4, 4 reps, CoC 3.5 x 5 x 1 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday am*

Naz

Legs sore (quads). I did note that the idiot who repairs the kit at GN had somehow managed to off set the weight pin on the leg press so that I was able to load only 18 x 20kg plates on one side (and still have room for more) and 16 x 20kg plates on the other which had room for only a small plate left. Hence, at the time, my right thigh feeling more of the work.

RT work

NH

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps

L/H: 95-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. Mostly tough

R/H: 105-kilos x 5 x 1 reps also the same.

OH

L/H: 122.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 135-kilos x 5 x 1 reps plus one to make up for a slightly sloppy one.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday pm*

No one to coach in the AM and two guys interested pm (If I had a pound for everyone that asked ha ha). Jacek et al trained. J worked to a 100-kilo push press. His approach was off and I had him almost run at the bar (the better to kick it's ass!) and that succeeded where the others failed.

Shoulders n arms

Press

Started out hard as shoulders ache etc

worked to 87kg x 3 x 4 reps

DB H Curls

Biggest final set yet but v loose. May drop back to 40's for multiple sets

worked to 107.20lbs a hand x 5 reps @

TPD

to 87.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2HP

worked to 107-kilos x 3 x 1 reps and then 109-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Rest

*Sunday*

T/Grippers

to

L/H: CoC 3 x 5 x 4 reps

R/H: HG350  x 5 x 4 reps, HG350 (o) x 4, 4, 3 reps (+F), CoC 3.5 x 5 x 1 reps (+F)

*Monday*

Back

Chins

3 x 6 reps

LPD

70-kilos x 10 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 145-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 137.5-kilos x 8 reps

Straight arm pulldowns

40-kilos x 15 reps

Inner rotator cuff work


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

RT work

Well off compared to the usual. probably from showing off and lifting heavy but cold (without warm-ups) on Monday evening.

*Wednesday*

Rest

*Thursday*

2HP

to 109-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Legs

Leg press

Hit the wall when maxing out again. Not sure why and why on this machine. No wraps etc used until past 480kg.

120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 354-kilos x 8 reps, 474-kilos x 8 reps, 594-kilos x 8 reps, 684-kilos x 1!!

Leg Ext

Said to Naz - Ronnie does 30+ with 250 and 30+ with 295. So... worked to 145-kilos and tried to do 15. Did 12 and legs were on fire.

Leg Curl

3 x 45 x 8 reps. Later my hamstrings kept cramping up.

*Saturday*

Loads down today. V busy. Did an inverted CCS close of a 3 (inserted card etc) hanging from inversion boots - so upside down in our power rack (vid on Facebook).

T/Gripper work

Usual warm ups

L/H: to CoC 3 x 6 x 4 reps

R/H: HG350(N) x 6 x 4 reps, HG350(O) 3 x 4 reps, CoC 3.5 x 6 x 1 reps

Also did a close of an AtomGripz 4 (quad) band gripper.

*Sunday*

@ GN

RT work

Used the usual 'new handle' and then switched the the one loaned to me by Sam (more on which later).*

N/H

B/H: +60-kilos x 6 reps, +80-kilos x 3 reps,

L/H: +95-kilos x 5 x 1 reps,

R/H: +105-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

O/H*

L/H: 125-kilos x 0, 110-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 115-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 120-kilos x 0

R/H: 125-kilos x 0, 110-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 115-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 120-kilos x 0


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

tried to work to usual amounts but not happening so dropped to 92-kilos x 2 x 3 reps and 97-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*

Did RT work using the Mark MD RT handle (another variant on the 2010 handle) now on loan until after the NEC.

*Thursday*

PM workout. Troy, Jason and Rubin. Al doing conditioning style workouts with small variations for all (different needs etc)

T/Grippers

*Friday*

A few more days training and then rest until the NEC. Back only today. Naz and Jacek in the am. £107M Euro jackpot tonight. Come to papa!!

Chins

3 x 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 6 reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

T/Grippers

*Sunday*

@ GN

2HP @ 70mm.

Seb, one of the lads I coach in strongman training, placed 2nd in his first 105 comp and qualified for the British! Nice work.

*Monday*

W/roller

First time in ages and what a pump! Right forearm hit 16 inches and had lumps n bumps on it. Nice! I could barely make notes in my diary ha ha :lol:

C/W: +60-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (up only).

A/C/W: +40-kilos x 6 x 1 reps plus pumped it back n forth as this really pumped the forearms. Last days training before the NEC


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

In spite of a good day off and better sleep than the weekend I am feeling off today. It's not helped by the beginnings of what feels like a throat infection - run down / viral?? Still...

No sign of the lads yesterday afternoon nor this morning (Naz trained Monday am and Seb lunch time).

Shoulders n arms

Seated Press

This proved hardest of all with my right aches and pains pretty much being a bomb.

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 6 reps, 92.5-kilos x 3 reps... that was it. So...

Standing Viking Press

Frame x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

s/s

H/Curls

10+kilos x 10 reps, 20+kilos x 8 reps, 30+kilos x 8 reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Coached Naz.

2HP @ 44mm

worked to 102kg x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Big struggle today. Major lack of any pop at all due to sniffles (snotty nose etc). Apparently Loz is the same so I am thinking a bug at the expo may be responsible.

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 1 rep @, 4/4 x 1 rep @,

L/H: 5/5 x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x F, 6/5 x 4 x 1 reps

W/Rollers

C/W: +20-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +40-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Decided to do hi reps for a few weeks/sessions.

Leg Press

100-kilos x 20 reps, 200-kilos x 20 reps, 300-kilos x 20 reps, 400-kilos x 20 reps (usual heavy set format)

Leg Ext

60-kilos x 20 reps, 90-kilos x 15 r/p reps, 125-kilos x 12 r/p reps

Leg Curl

20-kilos x 20 reps, 30-kilos x 15 r/p reps, 35-kilos x 12 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

RT (Sam's handle)

+60-kilos x 6 x 1 reps, +80-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +90-kilos x 1 rep, +95-kilos x 1 rep, +100-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: +105-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +105-kilos x 1 rep, +110-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

*Sunday*

Zilch/rest. Coached Worcester boys, spoke to Kenneth Brown (may bring MMA guy Mark Weir down at some point)

*Monday*

Penny Pinch work

+5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps, +7.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +8.75-kilos x 3

W/Roller

C/W +20-kilos x 3 n/s reps @, +40-kilos x 3 reps, +50-kilos x 3 reps, +10-kilos x 2 x 1 left and 3 x 1 right reps,

R/H (only): +11.25-kilos (13.4 total) x 1 good rep

A/C/W +30-kilos x 3 x 2 reps and pumpers (as per to 16-inches)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Ran errands (more tomorrow). Coached Nathan. Saw Abdul. Back training.

Back

Chins

3 x 8 reps x bwt

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 7 reps

Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 7 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Coached new guy Tim through 3 strongman events (Log Press, Farmers and Atlas stones). No sign of Abdullah or Haroon's boy and his mate.

2HP @ 44mm

worked to +82.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

am: No one but me in gym. Saw Abdullah walking away as I left at 1130 tsk!

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 5 x 1 reps

W/Roller

+30-kilos x 3 n/s reps b/w (ouch!), +40-kilos x 2 x 1 reps b/w (ditto)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

RT work

L/H: to +105-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: to +110-kilos x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Coached Jacek on RT yesterday

Shoulders n arms for me today

Viking Press

frame x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 reps, +50-kilos x 6 hard reps

DB H Curls

10-kilos+ x 12 reps, 20-kilos+ x 10 reps, 32.5-kilos+ x 8 reps

s/s

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps (hungry like a wolf on stereo helped ha ha)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Up and busy early. Finished strimming the lawn by cracking on at 8.30am. Washed, washing and washing up all done. Coached Tim and Jacek. Two girls Tim worked with arrived at leaving time and I thought my luck was in until I realized they were there for someone else ha ha Ego!!

V/Grippers

B/H:

L/H: to 5/5+B x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: to 6/5+B x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

No sign of Jacek (pm??) but two of the three Asian lads (names in book) trained. Still looking at property in Anglesey... loving the house more and more. 74 High Street, LL71 8EB (not, as per estate agent info, LL77 8EB which is a f'kin field!!).

RT.

Goofed up and popped r/wrist. However, once it settled back in seemed ok - see below

B/H: 45-kilos x 4 reps, 75-kilos x 3 reps, 90-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 106.25-kilos x F,F, 5 x 1 reps, 111.25-kilos x 1 iffy rep*

R/H: 106.25-kilos x 1 rep, 111.25-kilos x F (pop!!), 106.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (may have been 6). 111.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps*

* scaled after at 114-kilos dead.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Rich only from Worcester crew. Did thick bar (double over hand for me, mixed for him) with him at end of my session.

Back

Chins

3 x 6 reps all with 5-kilos added.

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 8 loose reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 5+2 hard reps (chins??)

Double over hand thick bar deadlift

bar x 6 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 150-kilos x 3 reps, 170-kilos x 2 reps, 180-kilos x 1 rep. Could have done 5-10kg more but stopped. Checked in book and not deadlifted before this year as far as I can see.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Trained 2HP on Wednesday. Skin sore but as I was annoyed with my performance the day before I dropped weight and did 12 x 1 reps.

Shoulders n arms

Slow going on V/Press as last one heavy. No pain just weak!!

V/press

Frame x 8 reps, +30-kilos x 6 reps, +52.5-kilos x 2 x 4 reps

DB H Curls

+10-kilos x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 8 reps, +35-kilos x 8 hard reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, +70-kilos x 8 reps, +91.25-kilos x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Coached during training Mike Smith. Leg strength v poor so worked him on that.

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 1 rep @, 4/4 x 1 rep @,

L/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x x TnG, F, F, VVN, VN, VVN

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VN, VVN, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Did ok to begin with but seemed to run out of puff towards the end.

Leg Press

120-kilos x 20 reps, 294-kilos x 20 reps, 394-kilos x 15 reps*, 554-kilos x 15 reps*

*usual set ups. No wraps and just support belt on heavy sets

Leg Ext

70-kilos x 15 (r/p), 90-kilos x 12 reps, 125-kilos x 8 reps. All less than they might have been.

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 20 reps, 35-kilos x 2 efforts... both poor.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

House valuation today. Hope it goes well!! No other trainees this morning.

Penny Pinch

L/H: to +8.75-kilos x 4 (of 6) x 1 reps

R/H: to +10 (and a O' spring clip...250g??) x 3 x 1 reps

W/Roller

4 x 1 x 35-kilos done both ways (a/c/w and c/w) up and down


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

am: 3 in gym (Glen, Mike S and Tim)

2HP

worked to plus 77 x 6 x 1 reps. Still not happy with performance.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday pm*

No one in gym

*Thursday am*

Only me

Back

Chins

all+5-kilos, 7, 7 and 6 reps

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 8 loose reps

Low Rows

80-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts

70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 160-kilos x 1* rep, 180-kilos x F (hit wall / ran out of steam)

* fazed out for a few secs here


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

V/Gripper

* changed during hard sets from my standard spring to the WSH gold. See result.

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 3 reps @, 3/3 x 1 rep @, 4/4 x 1 rep @, 5/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 5/6 x VVN, N, F, N*, 1, TnG

R/H: 6/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1, VN, 1, N, dropped to 5/6 x 1 rep, * 6/6 x VN (PS), 1, 1.

So stay with gold.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Shoulders-n-arms

Probably too much chatting and not enough getting on with it.

V/Press

to set up +55-kilos x 4 hard reps

DB H Curls

to 35.25-kilos+ x 8 loose reps @

TPD

to 91.25-kilos x 5 hard reps

*Tuesday*

No one in so a nice focused session

Penny Pinch

B/H: Usual

L/H: To 8.75-kilos x 4 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps (1, 1, 1, 1, 2)

R/H: To 10-kilos and a clip x 4 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps (1, 1, 1, 1, 2)

W/Roller

45-kilos x 4 x 1 reps both ways.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Tim, Seb and Glen in.

2HP

Nice. worked to +80-kilos x 4 x 1 reps all stiff legged.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Legs

Jacek and Mike S in. Too busy chatting with Mike so late back but slow pace on legs made for a half decent workout

Leg Press

to 554-kilos x 12 reps on 4" set up (see previous entries for explanation)

Leg Ext

to 125-kilos x 12 reps

Leg Curl

to piddling cos talking too much


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Usually rest day but trained in lieu of Saturday as I have viewings.

RT

B/H: 45-kilos x 6 reps, 75-kilos x 3 reps, 90-kilos x 1 rep, 105-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: 110-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 112.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

As per weight does not inc set up.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Penny Pinch

B/H: +5-kilos x 6 reps, +7.5-kilos x 3 reps,

L/H: +8.75-kilos and a clip x 1, F, 1, F, F all over the place

R/H: +10-kilos x 2 clips (approx 1/2 kilo) x 6 x 1 reps all solid

W/Roller

Worked this with Nev

+60-kilos x 3 x 1 reps - ouch!

*Monday*

Did my first session of benching since injuring my right shoulder in December. Nev worked in and we kept the reps relatively high. I was, naturally, very careful not to irritate the old injury and was forced to keep my elbows tucked in very tight to the sides of my chest.

CG Bench Press

bar x 20 reps, 30-kilos x 15 reps, 40-kilos x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 2 x 12 reps.

2HP

worked to +81-kilos (103) x 4 x 1 reps. Stiff legged as before


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Back

Chins

8 reps, +50-kilos x 7 reps (for some silly reason I thought head butting the tube was a good idea - err no ha!), +7.5-kilos x 5+1 reps

LPD

knocked warm ups on the head to give myself more 'steam' for later. Plus what I'd done was enough of a warm up

110-kilos x 8 reps, 152.5-kilos x 6 loose reps

Low Rows

110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 5 loose reps (didn't want Rubin to be the best on this ha ha)

Thick bar deadlifts double overhand

First two sets thumbless and stiff legged for fun

70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep (meant to do 3), 160-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 3 reps (no idea why I was suddenly able but what the heck).


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

AM: Nev, Tim and Glen in.

RT

B/H: 45-kilos x 6 reps @, 75-kilos x 3 reps @, 90-kilos x 1 rep @, 105-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 110-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: 112.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Can't believe the Euro's rolled over again. Won another £2.60... me wanna £166m!!


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 1 rep @, 4/4 x 1 rep @, 5/5 x 1 rep @,

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 1, 1, VVN, 1, 1, 1 6/6 x N

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps, 7/6 x VN


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Shoulder n arms

Viking Press

frame x 8 reps, +20-kilos x 6 reps, +50-kilos x 5 reps

Dumbbell Curls / EZ Bar

10+kilos x 8 reps, 20+kilos x 8 reps, 37.5+kilos x all over the place due to loading issues. Did EZ bar curls (hard on in side of elbows) +20-kilos x 8 reps, +30-kilos x 8 reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 91.25-kilos x 6 (3+3), pump sets 40-kilos x 20 reps and 30 reps (burn)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Rest

*Sunday*

Penny Pinch

B/H: 5-kilos x 6 reps, 7.5-kilos x 3 reps

L/H: 8.75-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (nice)

R/H: 11.25-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

W/Roller

65-kilos x 3 reps both ways. All a/c/w reps were BRUTAL! and the others weren't easy.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench Press

bar x 20 reps, 40-kilos x 15 reps, 55-kilos x 12 reps, 65-kilos x 2 x 12 reps Mildly sore at time and little or nothing today (Tuesday).

2HP

may have suffered due to 1) interruption by Asda food delivery* and 2) w/roller work yesterday. Hands were cramping up after that and after this. Thumb pad etc.

to +82-kilos x 1, 1, *F, F, F.

*Tuesday*

Legs

Leg Press

120-kilos x 20 reps (6), 294-kilos x 20 reps (6), 454-kilos x 15 reps (6), 564-kilos x 12 reps (4)

Leg Ext

70-kilos x 20 reps (ouch!), 90-kilos x 15 reps (etc) and 135-kilos x 12 reps d/d

Leg Curl

15-kilos x 20 reps, 25-kilos x 15 reps, 35-kilos x 12 reps d/d

Appt at 1320 with a potential short let tenant as I suspect house sale will drag.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

RT work.

Left hand struggling.

B/H: +45-kilos x 6 reps @, +75-kilos x 3 reps @, +90-kilos x 1 rep @, +105-kilos x 1 rep @.

R/H: +111.25-kilos x 1,1,1/2, F, F

L/H: +112.50-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

*
*V/Gripper work

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 1 rep @, 4/4 x 1 rep @, 5/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 6/6* x VN, VVN, VN, 1 (good set), F dropped to 5/5* x 3, 2 reps

R/H: 6/7* x TnG, 1, TnG, 1, VVN (poor set), F, dropped to 5/5* x 2 x 3 reps

Checked via David's site to see what levels I was doing. See notes. 5/5 is level 15 using, as I was, the gold spring. 6/6 is level 18 and 6/7 is level 19


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Chilled / rest day

*Saturday*

Big crowd in. Lots going on. Had to show a friend of a friend the door. One beer too many and he's 'I wanna lift' and I'm 'no'. The crowd of guys may have raised the tension a tad. Original friend embarrassed. Because of what we do and how often we do it outside guys with some spare testosterone think they can have a go. Not for free and not without potential injury. I've said on more than one occasion they should see the yard as my front room. The door may be house open but that doesn't mean every ones welcome to make themselves at home. I'd be the same with theirs. Ditto the gym.

Back

Nev and Jason jibbing me cos Jason rarely sees me do big ass non-grip weights. Hard workout.

Chins

Bwt x 8 reps, +5-kilos x 8 hard reps, +7.5-kilos x 6 hard reps.

LPD

110-kilos x 8 reps, 152.5-kilos x 6 reps

Low Rows

110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 6 reps

T/B/D/O/D/L

some with Nev, lighter sets thumbless

bar x 6 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps 110-kilos x 3 reps, 140-kilos x 3 reps, 165-kilos x 2 x 3 reps. Last 2 of set 2 ugly as hell as it was nigh on impossible for me to push my hips through


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Penny Pinch

B/H: +5-kilos x 6 reps @, +7.5-kilos x 3 reps @

L/H: +8.75-kilos+clip x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: +11.25-kilos+clip x 1. F, F, dropped to 11.25 only x 1, F, F

W/Roller

+65-kilos x 3 x 1 reps e/w and 1 a/c/w. All c/w were HARD!


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

2HP

hard as always following penny pinch and wrist roller.

*Tuesday*

one more training day before rest for Valhalla Festival.

Shoulders n arms

Viking press

to +50-kilos x 4, 4, 5 reps

H/Dumbbell Curls

to +30-kilos x 10 reps

TPD

to 91.25-kilos x 5, dropped to 70-kilos x 3-4 reps, dropped to 50-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Worked away this weekend at the Valhalla Festival in Essex. Hard work (Saturday was 13 hours total) as always put good fun too. Being paid well helped. Interviewed by BBC Radio Essex while at the show. Also did another.

Some volume / break in work following weekend

CG Bench Press

worked to 70-kilos x 2 x 10 reps

2HP

worked to 87-kilos total x 4 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

V/Gripper

*Thursday*

Leg work. Morning after (ie: today is Friday) and my legs are o-u-c-h...

Leg Press

to 654-kilos x 15 reps usual format

Leg Ext

to 145-kilos (stack) x 12 hard reps

Leg Curl

to 35-kilos x 2 x 10 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Penny Pinch

Hit n miss

B/H:

L/H: +8.75kg x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: +11.25kg x F, 1, 1, F

W/Roller

65kg x 4 x 1 reps c/w and 50kg x 4 x 1 reps a/c/w

*Sunday*

Chins

to +10kg x 5 reps hard.

LPD

to 152.5kg x 8 loose reps

L/Rows

to a miserable 150kg x 4 reps

T/B/D/O/D/L

to 167.5kg x 2 x 3 reps (hard)

*Monday*

R/Thunder

B/H: 60kg x 6 reps @, 75kg x 1 rep @, 90kg x 1 rep @, 100kg x 1 rep @

L/H: 100kg x 1 rep (so 2 total), 105kg x 1 rep, 107.5kg x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: as above, again as above then 110kg x 1 rep, 112.5kg x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

A guy turned up at Loz's invitation to have some of the lads road test a replacement device for board pressing. It is, as they say, a work in progress. I believe it's this site: http://www.repboards.com/

V/Gripper

worked to:

L/H: 5/6 x 4 x 1 reps, then VVN, then 1 rep.

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps

2HP

worked to +80kilos x 4 x 1 reps Still not where I want it to be.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Viewing today (just been). Jason dropped by. Body part training due so worked on CGBP to a max to see what was what.

CG Bench Press

Bar x 15 reps, 40-kilos x 3 reps, 60-kilos x 21 rep, 80-kilos x 1 rep, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep*, 60-kilos x 2 x 15 reps

* some discomfort. Of note today is the heat here. Yesterday and perhaps why I did so well today it was as warm and Jacek and Nev went over 100-kilos on the RT handle. Amazing for both.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

No training as some of my family were down and we went out to Bristol to start celebrating my birthday (actually today).

*Sunday*

Shoulders n arms

Seated BB press

First time in ages. No issues and went to a decent enough level

To 80-kilos x 4 reps

DB H Curls

to +30-kilos x 6, 8, 10 reps

TPD

to 90-kilos x 6 reps

Great training session followed by more of the same as yesterday with Nev. I am still feeling the effects this morning.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*

*Decided to have a go at benching again. Made a right cock of my first 120-kilo single by getting stuck on the other bench with n one around to help. Having rolled it off etc I now have a mark or three. I switched to the rack and bench set up.

CG Bench

bar x reps, 40-kilos x 6 reps, 60-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x F*, 1, 1, 1, 1 (last was best)

*Wednesday *

Woken at stupid o'clock by the local police helicopter. I thought some idiots was being chased. As it later turned out 60 morons here decided to copy some of the other dolts that were kicking off nationwide. Pretty much at either end of my street. Made me furious.

2HP

worked to attempts at +81.25-kilos and +80.5-kilos but it seems all I can do for a few singles is +80-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday* Penny Pinch B/H: +5-kilos x 6 reps @, +7.5-kilos x 3 reps @ L/H: +10-kilos x VN, 1, F, 1, R/H: +10-kilos x 4 x 1 reps W/roller C/W: 75-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. Noticed 2 small skin tears on the side of my left thumb. A/C/W: 60-kilos x 1 rep. The 2 small tears as above became one larger one and so I stopped. Now taped with Zinc Oxide tape.


----------



## retro-mental

Mobster said:


> *Tuesday pm*
> 
> **Decided to have a go at benching again. Made a right cock of my first 120-kilo single by getting stuck on the other bench with n one around to help. Having rolled it off etc I now have a mark or three. I switched to the rack and bench set up.*
> 
> CG Bench
> 
> bar x reps, 40-kilos x 6 reps, 60-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x F*, 1, 1, 1, 1 (last was best)
> 
> *Wednesday *
> 
> Woken at stupid o'clock by the local police helicopter. I thought some idiots was being chased. As it later turned out 60 morons here decided to copy some of the other dolts that were kicking off nationwide. Pretty much at either end of my street. Made me furious.
> 
> 2HP
> 
> worked to attempts at +81.25-kilos and +80.5-kilos but it seems all I can do for a few singles is +80-kilos


We have all been there but not with that weight !!!! its hard enough with 60kg !!!!!


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Rest

*Saturday*

Back

Chins

x 8 reps, +5-kilos x 8 reps, +10-kilos x 6 hard reps

Low Rows

110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 5 reps

LPD

110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos (should have been more) x 6 reps

T/B/D/O/D/L

bar x 6 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 170-kilos x 3 and 2 reps (hard)

*Sunday*

R/Thunder

B/H: 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 75-kilos x 3 reps @, 90-kilos x 1 rep @

L/H: 108.75-kilos x 8 x 1 reps

R/H: 113.75-kilos x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Still dealing with some BS here... once done and dusted the road will be smoother (I hope).

V/Gripper

Interesting to note (or brag) that I am, at least with my right hand, matching the winning level (Paul Knight L19) of the most recent WSH competition. Not once but multiple times per session. Come on chaps if enter the fray I'll push ya 

B/H: usual

L/H: 5/6+B (eqv to a little more than level 16) x 1, 1, F, 1, 1, 1, 1.

R/H: 6/7 (eqv to L19) x 5 x 1 reps, upped to 7/7 (L20) x N, N, N.


----------



## Mobster

retro-mental said:


> We have all been there but not with that weight !!!! its hard enough with 60kg !!!!!


Last time I did it was a LLLLOOOONNNNGGG time ago when I was in my teens in my old bedroom at my parents. I got 90 up, then down and it stayed down... ouch ouch ha ha. Hence my usual preference for the power rack.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Chilled as per

*Saturday*

Crowded in the gym. 17-18 down.

R/Thunder

B/H: usual

L/H: 110-kilos x 8 x 1 reps

R/H: 115-kilos x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Went over with Nev and I picked up and lapped the new steel block (on loan from WSM competitor Darren Sadler). It's 113kg empty and had an additional 10-kilos added so 123kg total.

Loz had taped two 5kg discs to the 100-kilo Circus dumbbell and so I did pick ups with either hand and then a full deadlift right handed (a way to celebrate becoming a grand dad for the 2nd time today).

V/Grippers

Edge taken off by fooling around with above mentioned weights.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday* Penny Pinch had to use the heavy pin and Jacek grabbed the light one for RT work. L/H: +7.5-kilos x 4-5 x 1 reps R/H: +8.75-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. Scaled at a little under 14kg. 2HP worked to +72.5-kilos (95.2kg) x 3 x 3 reps. Hard and perhaps too big a jump so all jumps after will be +1.25-kilos while I work on volume.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

R/Thunder

Using handle sent by Sam Solomi.

B/H: 60-kilos x 8 reps @, 75-kilos x 3 reps @ (would have been easy to do a lot more).

L/H: 112.5-kilos x 8 x 1 reps. Held last one at top position for a few seconds.

R/H: 117.5-kilos x 8 x 1 reps. As above.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Struggled big time today. Combo of iffy guts (keep getting this and wonder if it's food or stress related), being skint, breaking a window lock (grr) and head all over the place (hurry up and sell house!!). Chins were a bomb as was the heavy sets of deadlifts. On the flip side Glynn made a point of thanking me. I've had 3 previous guys do the same (Seb, Jacek and Jason). It's a combination of the gym, the equipment, the atmosphere we have, the guys that train there and how they feel (mentally as well as physically) after. Mike deserves some of the thanks.

Chins

Bwt x 8 reps, +5-kilos x DD.... stopped.

LPD

110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

110-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 6 (5+1) hard reps

T/B/D/O/D/L

First two sets stiff-legged

bar x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 180-kilos x F (mis-load), 170-kilos x 3 (hard), 2... stopped.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Coached Jason through conditioning workout.

V/Gripper

B/H: usual

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6+B x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 1, VVN, VVN, F

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6+B x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7+B x 1, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Spent far too long this morning dealing with mess caused by a tenant this morning when I have a viewing at lunch time (arrived early, v attractive, suit me fine LOL )

Penny Pinch

to

L/H: +11.25-kilos x TnG, 1, 1/2, F

R/H: +11.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

2HP (Vol)

worked to 3 x 3 reps (1 n/s set) with 96.45-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*

CG Bench Press

bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 127.5-kilos x 1 rep and a failed rep. Dropped to sensible 120-kilos x 5-6 x 1 reps (not noted). Drop set as per last session but sets of 15 so 60/15, 50/15, 40/15 and 30/31. Nice pump

*Tuesday am*

Local pub landlords son meant to have come in for a try...no sign. Tsk.

R/Thunder

B/H:

L/H: 113.75-kilos x TnG, TnG, TnG, TnG, 1 reps

R/H: 118.75-kilos x TnG, TnG, 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Legs - short and sweet as of old

Leg Press

to 594-kilos (no wraps on 4" set up) x 8 reps

Leg Ext

to 150-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Curl

to 37.5-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Grippers.

Decided to give the old Torsion Spring Grippers a go as a test. Was ok.

B/H:: as before (see old diary entries).

L/H: to CoC 3 x N (ps), 1, 1 reps, BBE x F, BBGM x 1E, BBE x N, N, F, F

R/H: to CoC 3.5 x 8 x 1 reps. Some sitting down (makes a difference)


----------



## Mobster

What follows is as a result of the theft of my laptop, digital camera and mobile phone. Value... maybe GBP60.00 all in but probably a lot less. The sheer inconvienence was what was annoying more than anything.

Using the new Bulkpowders supplements throughout. The BA still gives a tingling sensation but less so than before and, as is the way, you 'know' it's working (see extra reps this Saturday). The DAA MAY be having an effect. The protein is as I am slowly, I think, adding weight.

*Sunday*

Back

Chins

still hurt

LPD

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 150-kilos x 8 reps

L/Rows

110-kilos x 8 reps, 152.5-kilos x 6 reps

D/O/T/B/D/L

to

170-kilos x 2 x 3 and 1 x 2 reps. Still hard getting hips through.

*Monday*

R/Thunder

to

L/H: +113.75-kilos x 4 x 1 and TnG, F, F, reps

R/H: +118.75-kilos x 7 x 1 reps

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 6/6 x 1, 1, VVN, N

R/H: 6/7+B x 1, 1, 1, VVN, VVN

Much later (afternoon) there was a challenge on the w/roller and I won with a +90kilos all the way up and down clockwise (best effort on the 3-inch model I think).

*Wednesday*

S+A

Seated Press

to 87.5-kilos x 1 rep

DB H Curls

to+32.5-kilos @ x 8 reps (no more to see if ths eases left bicep tendon)

TPD

to 90-kilos x 8 reps + d/s of 50-kios x 8 reps

*Thursday*

Penny Pinch

to

L/H: +11.25-kilos x F, 1, 1, 1, 1/2, TnG, F

R/H: +11.25-kilos+2 clips (approx .5kg total) x 6 x 1 reps

2HP (Vol)

to +75-kilos x 2 x 3 and 1 x 2 reps

*Friday*

Rest

*Saturday*

R/Thunder

Had to check and recheck as the days work on this was so damn good. To

L/H: +113.75-kilos (scaled at 116.40) x 7 x 1 and then 4 reps

R/H: +120-kilos (scaled at 123.75) x 5 x 1 reps and then 8 reps!!

CG Bench Press

(meant to be Sunday)

to 120-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper

B/H: usual

L/H: 5/6 x 1, VVN, 1. 6/6 x 1, N, 1, N,

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1, 6/7+B* x 1, 1, 1, VVN

*tied knot in middle to effectively double up


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

First time, so it seems, in ages to have house to myself. In fact it's been just 2 weeks as one of the 'always dry so always drinking' tenants has been on his hols. A big fan of Special Brew....

Went to Gymnation for first time in ages for a change and spent the usual five mins shaking hands with old faces. 

R/Thunder

Had a problem using some of the all metal discs as some are over weight so switched to the rubber covered and did ok as can be seen.

B/H: +60-kilos x 8 reps @, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +90-kilos x 1 rep

L/H: +115-kilos x F, dropped to +112.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, upped to +113.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, finished on +115-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: +121.25-kilos x F, dropped to +115-kilos x 1 rep, +120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +121.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +122.5-kilos x 1 rep, +123.75-kilos x F then a rep. Ended on +125-kilos x 1 rep.

Not bad considering I'd also left both my lever and support belt behind at the yard!


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Chilled

*Saturday*

Back

Still no chins due to pain on inside of elbow.

LPD

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 152.5-kilos x 6 reps

L/Rows

110-kilos x 8 reps, 152.5-kilos x 5 (hard!) reps. Less than last time... maybe due to new heavier LPD weight?

T/B/D/O/D/L

70-kilos x 8 reps (SL), 100-kilos x 6 reps (SL), 130-kilos x 3 reps, 170-kilos x 3 x 3 reps and hips through!


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps TNS, 2/2 x 3 reps TNS, 3/3 x 1 rep. 4/4 x 1 rep, 5/5 x 1 rep

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 1, 1, N, 1, N, 1 reps (target was 3-4 x 1 reps)

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7+doubled band x 1 rep. The band snapped so... 7/7 x N, VN, 6/6 (by accident) x 1 easy rep, 7/7 x F and N


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Penny Pinch

to

L/H: +11.25-kilos + 1 clip added x 1, F, 1 reps

R/H: +11.25-kilos + 3 clips added x 4 x 1 reps

2HP

worked to 4 x 1 reps with +80-kilos (102.7kg total)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Shoulders n arms.

Used Mike's V tight (still XXL) elbow sleeves on all heavy press/tricep movements

Seated Press

to 87.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/s

Hammer Dumbbell Curls

to +35-kilos x 8 reps @

TPD

to 92.5-kilos x 6 reps + rep out with 50-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

CG Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 122.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, 60-kilos/15 reps, 50-kilos/15 reps, 40-kilos/15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Bunch from Cirencester, Nev, Seb and Jacek down.

Penny Pinch

Left hand on a bomb today

L/H: to +11.25-kilos (tried with clip added.... bombed) x 1, TnG, F, TnG, F etc

R/H: to +11.25-kilos and 3 clips x 5 x 1 reps, a fail then 2 x 1 reps

2HP

to +80-kilos x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday am*

Glyn in - working hard on squats and leg curls

R/Thunder

B/H: Usual warm ups

L/H: +110-kilos x 1 rep, 116.25-kilos x 8 x 1 reps.

R/H: +116.25-kilos x 1 rep, 122.5-kilos x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*

Coached Jason

*Tuesday*

Return of Naz

Legs

Leg Press

174-kilos x 8 reps, 294-kilos x 8 reps (6), 414-kilos x 8 reps (6), 534-kilos x 8 reps (6), 634-kilos x 8 reps (4)

Leg Ext

95-kilos x 8 reps, 165-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 37.5-kilos x 9 and 6+1+1+1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Nice n warm today (mid 70's). Glyn in. Worked hard on the lift today with a view to an event next March. I wanted to see what my 1RM was.

Double over hand thick bar deadlift

bar x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 165-kilos x 3 reps, 167.5-kilos x 3 reps, 170-kilos x 1 rep, 175-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 1 rep, 182.5-kilos x 1 rep, 187.5-kilos x 1 rep*, 190-kilos x 1 rep(2).

* ugly rep. Hips could have been through more. (2) better rep and felt like a TnG 192.5-kilos might have been there but stopped.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Lower back, esp right hand side, stiff enough to make me be wary this am. Ahh heavy PB deadlifts. Also rewrote schedule to inc deadlifts. May need to recheck as I wanna be doing it weekly.

V/Gripper

Played around with doing the 20mm block challenge.

B/H: Usual

L/H: 6/6 x N, 5/6+B x 1, 1, TnG, TnG, VVN, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 2 reps, 6/6 x 2+TnG, 2+TnG, 2, 2, 2, 2, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Good session

R/Thunder

B/H: 60-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 3 reps,

L/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, 117.5-kilos x 8 x 1 reps + 6 reps (last TnG)

R/H: 117.5-kilos x 1 rep, 123.75-kilos x 8 x 1 reps + 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Seated Press

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 4 reps, 90-kilos x 1, 1, 2 reps

DB H Curls

Lots of faffing around setting up

10-kilos+ x 8 reps @, 20-kilos+ x 8 reps @, 37.5kg left and 40kg right x 6 ugly reps

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 92.5-kilos x 4 reps. Ran out of steam and struggled with elbow supports (more tiring to put on than use). Felt 'off' after.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Double over hand thick bar deadlift

bar x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 185-kilos x 1, 2, 2, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Glynn and Naz in

Bench Press

bar* x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 125-kilos x F, 122.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps, DS: 50-kilos/16, 40/16 and 30/16 * bar is the thicker and so slightly heavier one and I used the BP bench as opposed to rack


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Feeling well moody - want out and soon! So went to GN for a change and did what I felt like

Legs

Leg Press

tried wraps for the first time in ages

120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps, 480-kilos x 8 reps (SB on), 600-kilos x 8 reps, 700-kilos x Fail

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Ext

65-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## Rick89

Awesome journal, some very very impressive grip work going down, will keep popping in.


----------



## Mobster

Rick89 said:


> Awesome journal, some very very impressive grip work going down, will keep popping in.


Thanks

*Saturday*

V/Gripper

B/H: Usual

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 5/6+B x F, F, 1 (E), 1 (E), 5/6+2B x VVN, 1, VVN

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/6+2B x 6 x 1 reps

R/Thunder

B/H: 95-kilos x 6 reps @

L/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, +117.5-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x F, F, dropped to 118.75-kilos 1, F, F

R/H: 117.5-kilos x 1 rep, 123.75-kilos x 1, 125-kilos x 1, 1, 1, F, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

Legs still sore from the workout Thursday (esp quads).

*Sunday*

Thick bar double over hand deadlifts

bar x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 190-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

Sad to hear that a mate from Mick Hart's 'Bulls' (Nigel Blakely) has passed away. Mick rang me late yesterday but I only spoke to him this morning.

*Monday*

Naz and Glyn in.

2HP

worked to +80-kilos (102.7) x 5 x 1 solid reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Back workout. Lower back (RH) a little stiff / sore. Weights lighter as I'd not done this for a few weeks.

L/P/D

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps (H)

L/Rows

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 6 rep (H)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

V good days lifting. Sal, Naz and Glyn in.

V/Gripper

B/H: usual w/ups

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 5/6+B x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6+2B x VVN, 1, VVN, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/6+2B x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6+3B x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x N, 6/7+B x 1 rep (L19)

R/Thunder

B/H: usual w/ups

L/H: +118.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +120-kilos x 1 rep, +121.25-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: +125-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 121.25-kilos (mis-load) x 1 rep, 126.25-kilos x 1 and then 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Bad idea to go so heavy

D/O/T/B/D/L

worked to 192.5-kilos x 2 x 1 very rough reps

Should have dropped to 180-kilos for 2-3 x 2-3 reps

*Friday*

Rest

*Saturday*

Shoulders n arms

Seated Press

to 80-kilos x 4 reps, 92.5-kilos x 3 x 1 rough reps

DB H/Curls

had to do one at a time

to +37.5-kilos x 8 reps loose reps

TPD

to +92.5-kilos x rubbish inc drop sets

*Sunday*

2HP

worked to 103.2-kilos x 8 x 1 reps

*Monday*

Lower right hand side of back more sore and trap/neck pain from Press??

V/Gripper

B/H: Usual

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 5/6+B x VVN, 1, 1 reps, 5/6+2B x VVN, VVN, 1 (e) reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/6+3B x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7+B x 3 x 1 reps, 7/7 x 2 x 1 attempts

R/Thunder

had to use heavy pin

B/H: Usual

L/H: to +115-kilos (scaled at 120.00kg dead) x 1, 1, F, 1 reps

R/H: to +125-kilos (scaled at 129.10kg) x F, 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Had the gym to myself this am. 2 appt's later and 1 viewing tomorrow.

CG Bench Press

bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 122.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps, d/s 50-kilos/17, 40-kilos/17, 30-kilos/17 reps


----------



## Mobster

Make that 2 viewings. In the first, being a retired school teacher, she ended up staying over an hour and we chatted about hand strength :lol:

*Wednesday*

Rest in lieu of major house cleaning and viewings. Nev's room made one viewer laugh (viz its state).

*Thursday*

D/O/T/B/D/L - volume day

bar x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 130-kilos x 6 reps, 160-kilos x 4 x 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Glyn and Naz in

2HP

worked to +81-kilos (103.7kg) x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

V Gripper

B/H: usual

L/H: 5/6 x 1 reps, 5/6+B x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6+2B x 1, 1, N.

R/H: 6/6 x 1 reps, 6/6+3B x 3 x 1 reps, 7/7 x VVN, VVN, N, F

R/Thunder

Had to drop weight. Possibly due to 2HP the day before??

B/H: usual

L/H: +115-kilos x 5 x 1 reps, +117.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H:

*Sunday*

Legs

Squat

thick bar and using safety squat style (Hessian bags looped over to provide 'handles')

bar (30kg) x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 10 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps.

Slight ache in right lower back. Depth = thigh bicep touched calf.

Leg Press

174-kilos x 8 reps, 294-kilos x 8 reps, 414-kilos x 8 reps, 534-kilos x 8 reps (all on 6), 654-kilos x 1 rep (20-kilos too much!)

Leg Ext

95-kilos x 8 reps, 170-kilos x 4 reps and that's all she wrote ha!

Leg Curl

25-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## Rick89

Im going to incorporate thick bar deads double overhand for my grip I think.

Were you naturally gifted with grip to begin with before you focused on training it????


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

D/O/T/B/D/L

Thumb-less grip: bar x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, Thumb-over grip 130-kilos x 3 reps. All reps to this point no belt. 165-kilos x 4 x 4 reps with belts on.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Day brightened by next door having their door put in again by Police. Dealers are morons.

2HP

worked to +81-kilos 5 x 1 rep then a skin tear followed by 1 TnG rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Viewing later cancelled - tsk. Doc's appt at 4pm

V/Gripper

B/H: Usual warm ups

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 5/6+B x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6+2B x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/6+3B x 3 x 1 reps, 7/7 x TnG, 1, 1, VVN

R/Thunder

B/H: +60-kilos x 8 reps, +90-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

L/H: +110-kilos x 1 rep, +120-kilos x F, +117.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +118.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +115-kilos x 1 rep, +130-kilos x F, +127.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +128.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

Wed

DOTBDL

to 170kg x 4 x 3 reps

Friday

S+A

bar x 8 reps, 50kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 2 x 4 reps

HDB curl

10kg @ x 8 reps, 20kg @ x 8 reps, 37.5kg @ x 8 loose reps

TPD

Still tough

50kg x 8 reps, 70kg x 8 reps, 90kg x 8 reps

Sat

2HP

to

+82kg x 4 x 1 reps

Sun

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6+3B x 1, VVN, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 7/7 x 1, 1, N, 1, 1 reps

RT

to

L/H: 120kg x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 130kg x 3 x 1 reps

Monday

Legs

Squat

thick bar x 12 reps, 60kg x 10 reps, 75kg x 8 reps

Leg Press

174kg x 8 reps, 294kg x 8 reps, 414kg x 8 reps, 534kg x 8 reps (all on 6)

Leg Ext

95kg x 8 reps, 170kg x 5 reps

Leg Curl

25kg x 8 reps, 40kg x 2 x 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

Strange cold call via estate agent re my roof (nowt wrong with it) and a pathetic offer. Grr (Scott Ellis).

*Tuesday*

DOTBDL

workled to 172.5-kilos x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Viewing later by same punt taking Mr Ellis of yesterday

2HP

worked to +82.5-kilos (105.2) x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

CG Bench

bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 125-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, DS: 50 x 18 / 40 x 18 / 30 x 18 kilos/reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Had a call back (ringing them asap) re one of the viewings. Training on these next two events is... hard! On both bits of kit these are among my biggest numbers. Health check results back - I scored 9% which is low (good).

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 6/6 x 1, TnG, 1, TnG, 1, 1 (done with a poor set) reps

R/H: 7/7 x 1, 1, 1, TnG, VVN, VVN reps

R/Thunder

to

L/H: +122.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: +132.5-kilos x F, 1, 1, 1 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Hoping things cause problems re lodger moving out... that would be a serious pain. Better gone!! Busy weekend cominbg with the lorry pull event Sunday and radio promo for it tomorrow.

D/O/T/B/D/L

to 180-kilos/396lbs x 4 x 3 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: L18 x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: L21 x 5 x 1 reps

R/Thunder

usual warm ups

L/H: 120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 130-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Back

LPD

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 8 reps, 147.5-kilos x 8 loose reps

DB Row

47.5-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 8 reps (needed a 60)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Be happy when lodg is gone and see if a deal can be done with buyer.... hurry the F up!!

D/O/T/B/D/L

to 182.5-kilos 4 x 3 tough reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Biceps n shoulders

Preacher curl machine followed by dumbbell hammer curls

Press on multi-press machine followed by seated press in Jones machine (3d smith machine)

Side laterals: dumbbell then cable

Reverse wrist curl


----------



## Mobster

Tuesday

Trained again as we have some Xmas related activities tomorrow

Shoulders n arms. Usual faffing around with some kit. I'm too big for some and too strong for others. But needs must.

Seated press on multi-press machine

Proper squash getting in position

20kg x 12 reps, 39kg x 12 reps, 59kg x 12 reps, 86kg x 10 reps (little tough), 93kg x 6 reps

DB Hammer curls

10kg @ x 12 reps, 15kg @ x 10 reps, 20kg @ x 10 reps, 25kg @ x 10 reps d/s to 12.5kg @ x 8 reps

TPD

stack x 2 x 15 reps

Rope PD

50kg x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Leg workout

Leg press (as before horizontal sled type)

41kg x 15 reps, 122kg x 15 reps, 184kg x 20 and 17 reps

Leg Ext

stack (86) x 15 reps (2 leg), 66kg (single leg) x 3 x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl

45kg x 12 reps, 66kg x 3 x 12 reps

Squat

45kg x 12 reps, 50kg x 12 reps, 55kg x F as back said no (little twinge)

Reverse wrist curl

bit messy

7.5kg x 12 reps, 10kg x 11/12 and 12.5kg x d/d


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

@ gymspace at 9.05am. Which is early for me.

Shoulders n arms

Seated press on multi-press

39-kilos x 12 reps, 59-kilos x 12 reps, 86-kilos x 10 reps, 93-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

Hammer dumbbell curls

10-kilos @ x 12 reps, 15-kilos @ x 12 reps, 20-kilos @ x 12 reps, 25-kilos @ x 12 reps d/s to 12.5-kilos @ 10 reps

s/s

TPD

stack x 3 x 15 reps (nice pump)

Rope TPD

50-kilos x 3 x 11 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Jones machine deadlift

bar x ??, +40kg x 8 reps, +80kg x 8 reps (both double overhand), 110kg x 2 x 6 reps (mixed grip)

Leg Ext

stack x 20 reps, 66kg x 3 x 11 reps per leg

Leg Curl

45kg x 20 reps, 66kg x 2 x 16 reps

Leg Press

184kg x 20 and 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Chest n back wo2

CG Bench (in Jones)ds to V/Bench

bar x 12 reps, +40-kilos x 12 reps, +60-kilos x 10 reps, +90-kilos x 8 reps ds 165lbs x 12 reps on V/Bench

DB Rows

30-kilos x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 12 reps, 50-kilos (max weight they have) x 12 reps

S/A Pulldowns

110lbs x 12 reps, 130lbs x 12 reps, 150lbs x 10 reps

F/W/Curls DB

17.5-kilos x 12 reps, 25-kilos x 12 reps, 32.5-kilos x 10 reps ds 17.5-kilos x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Shoulders n arms (W1)

Seated machine press on MG

39kg x 12 reps, 59kg x 12 reps, 86kg x 10 reps, 93kg x 2 x 10 reps

Hammer DB Curls

10kg x 12 reps, 20kg x 12 reps, 27.5kg x 9 reps ds x 12.5kg x 12 reps

TPD

stack x 3 x 16 reps

Rope Pushdowns

54kg x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Chest n back

V Bench

90lbs x 12 reps, 150lbs x 12 reps, 225lbs x 12 reps, 270lbs x 11 reps d/s 150lbs x 12 reps

LPD

66kg x 12 reps, 86kg x 2 x 11 reps

Lever row

41kg x 12 reps, 68kg x 12 reps, 88kg x 11 hard reps d/s 54kg x 8 reps

F/W/Curl

*Raised end of bench 5-degrees

17.5kg x 12 reps, 25kg x 12 reps, 32.5kg x 8 reps* d/s 17.5kg x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Shoulders n arms

Seated Jones Machine press

bar x 12 reps, +20-kilos x 12 reps, +40-kilos x 2 x 9 reps

Seated dumbbell curl (ds standing)

7.5-kilos @ x 12 reps, 12.5-kilos x 12 reps @, 17.5-kilos @ x 9 reps d/s 7.5-kilos @ x 8 reps

CG Bench

bar x 12 reps, +40-kilos x 12 reps, +60-kilos x 2 x 9 reps

Straight bar press downs

stack x 2 x18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Appointment

*Thursday*

Legs

Deadlift

d/o bar x 12 reps, +40kg x 12 reps, +80kg x 10 reps, m/g +110kg x 2 x 7 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 20 reps, 66kg x 3 x 13 reps

Leg Curl

45kg x 20 reps, 66kg x 2 x 18 reps

Leg Press

stack x 3 x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

As noted elsewhere I've barely had tow words said to me the whole time I've been using the gym I'm at right now. Then today I was 'spotted' by an MT member Chris (he didn't get a fiver as per the old challenge ha ha) who has some grip equipment = cool. I will have to pop over and get some training done. Then down in the gym itself one of the instructors and I ended up having a right old natter. It's like waiting for a bus... nowt for ages then 2 come along together.

Chest N back wo2

CG Bench Press (jones machine)

bar x 12 reps, +40kg x 12 reps, +60kg x 12 reps, +70kg x 8 reps, +80kg x 6 reps d/s v/bench 180lbs x 12 reps

DB Rows

30kg x 12 reps, 40kg x 12 reps, 50kg x 15 reps @

SA Pulldowns

110lbs x 12 reps, 130lbs x 12 reps, 150lbs x 12 reps

F/W/Curl (bench up 5-degrees as before)

17.5kg x 12 reps, 25kg x 12 reps, 35kg (up from last time) x RA 12 reps & LA 8 reps both DS 20kg x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Shoulders n arms wo1

Seated machine press on MP

39kg x 12 reps, 59kg x 12 reps, 93kg x 2 x 11 reps

Hammer DB Curls

10kg @ x 12 reps, 20kg @ x 12 reps, 30kg @ x 8 reps d/s 12.5kg @ x 12 reps

TPD V Bar

stack x 3 x 17 reps

TPD rope

54kg x 3 x 10 reps

R/W/Curls

7.5kg x 12 reps, 10kg x 12 reps, 12.5kg x L 12 then 8 R 12 then 10

Holds for time


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Trained in Watford at New Spartan Gym (owned and ran by Paul (PS: Paul asked for a mention so here it is ha ha). Chris, who I'd spoken top earlier in the week, dropped in with the grip tools (CoC 2.5 and 3, Fat Gripz , Ivanko Super Gripper and DH WD). Nice to see Paul with Loz on a photo behind the front desk. I was made to feel welcome.

Now bare in I haven't trained grip other than via the wrist curls as noted I was happy to see some numbers were still good. Ditto on breaking some of Spartan Gym's members records on a couple of movements.

Grippers

Gym ones plus loaned ones. Worked to a CCS (with card) on Chris's 3.

2" V-bar

to 120kg plus pin RH and 110kg plus pin LH. Gym record 115 I think.

1" V-bar (highly polished stainless steel version)

to pin plus 117.5kg x 1 rep @. Record 115??

FBBC 2" RT style handle

to 90kg x 1 rep (bombed at 100 dropped back to 90).


----------



## NSGym

Nice to see you down here

some nice lifts and .... Yes a few Gym records broken


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Shoulders n arms

Seated Press in Jones

bar x 12 reps, +20-kilos x 12 reps, +40-kilos x 2 x 10 reps

Seated Inc db curls

7.5-kilos @ x 12 reps, 12.5-kilos @ x 12 reps, 17.5-kilos @ x 10 rep d/s 10-kilos x 10 reps

CG Bench Press

w/up, +40-kilos x 12 reps, +60-kilos x 2 x 10 reps

S/Bar TPD

stack x 2 x 19 (2nd set 16+3)

CoC grippers

L/H: to 3 x 3 reps x 2.5 R/H to 3 x 3 reps x 3


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

@ New Spartan with Lee (he did bag work and Boot Camp)

Grippers

Well off with right hand (3 v hard) as forearms still sore.

2HP (shiny steel block 30mm thick)

to set up +75kg x 3 x 1 rep

Double over hand Apollon's Axle (had tyres etc on)

worked to 160kg x 2-3 x 2-3 reps

2" V-bar

faffed about.

*Monday*

*Cocked up. Had a 1100 appt and got chatting (with Gary), trained then looked at the clock and was convince it was 10 to!! It wasn't. I'm half way to appt before penny dropped. So back to gym after to complete session.

Seated press on MG machine. Assist by Gary into position.

59kg x 12 reps, 70kg (approx) x 12 reps, 93kg x 2 x 12 reps

*DB Hammer Curls

10kg @ x 12 reps, 20kg @ x 1 reps, 30kg @ x 9 reps (hard) plus 12.5 x 12 reps d/s

TPD

stack x 3 x 18 reps

Rope PD

54kg x 3 x 11 reps

R/W/Curls with d/b

7.5kg x12 reps, 10kg x 12 rep, 12.5kg x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated press on multi-press

39kg x 12 reps, 59kg x 12 reps, 100kg x 100 reps, 107kg/stack x 10 reps no spot.

Hammer db curls

10kg @ x 12 reps, 20kg @ x 12 reps, 30kg @ x 10 reps, ds 15kg x 8 reps

TPD v-handle

stack x 3 x 18 reps

TPD rope handle

54kg x 3 x 12 reps

R/W/Curls

7.5 x 12 reps, 15kg x 2 x 8 reps (2nd set LH 5+3)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Up at stupid o'clock. Major problems on local railway (derailment) meant a shared taxi to another station, then into London and out. The original route had me all over the place. Arrived 2 hours late in Gloucester and then worked hard at clearing what can only be described as foulness. The viewers arrived a little early. Just 10 or so minutes, and are still up for the sale. There's still a few more bits to come out but this next visit should be it. Then, laden down with my rucksack and now two smaller rucksacks I set off. Apart from cold and the sheer weight for material I was carrying (still not with everything I'd have liked - weightlifting belt buckle broke as I flipped it over my shoulder) I was off to David's .

*Saturday*

Trained at Beefs. Only fly in the ointment, having asked and got a nod from the lad on the desk, was James (gym owner) not being at all keen on chalk*. I was about to take one last rep attempt but, baring in mind I hadn't used any for more or less 8 weeks so not so sure why I was put out. Anyway, I had to stop there. Not a big deal but I suppose the stress etc made it seem a little so.

Legs

Leg Press

100kg x 8 reps, 180kg x 8 reps, 260kg x 8 reps, 340kg x 8 reps (wraps), 380kg x 8 reps (w). there was more there.

Leg Ext

Felt my way so to speak - 25kg x 8 reps, 50kg x 8 reps, 75kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 8 reps, 120kg (stack) x 8 reps

Leg Curls

30kg x 8 reps, 50kg x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps (had to drop from 70kg)

Vulcan Gripper - gold spring

1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 5/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 5/6 x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps

Did errands with David. Later on, back at house, I heard about what had happened after I left (had someone keeping an eye on things). Only serious issue seems to be potential missing money. For sake of peace and quiet (as I never saw said money) I'll probably ante-up for a quiet life. So I need to revisit to do final clear out and get on a mission re sale. After that one more visit with removals when new property is sorted.

* may be a pain when using RT handle and pin I brought with me. We'll see.

*Sunday*

*Monday*

Visit to local library to catch up on emails and obligation to BP. Also ensured contact to EEA (no reply via phone as yet re house). Back to Beef's.

Shoulders -n- arms + RT

Seated Iso Press

0 x 12 reps, 10-kilos a side x 8 reps, 20-kilos a side x 8 reps, 30-kilos a side x 8 reps, 40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 45-kilos a side x 6 reps

Seated DB curls

10-kilos each x 8 reps, 20-kilos each x 2 x 8 reps

Heavy TPD

30-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps - DS 40-kilos x 6 reps

RT (sans chalk)

+40-kilos x 6+ reps a side, +60-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x 4 x 1 reps.

The walk back up the hill was, as ever, fun/hard work made more so quad soreness from Saturday session.

*Wednesday*

Chest N back

CG Bench

used a bench press bench bar x 12 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 6 and 4 reps

DB Rows

NB: biggest bells are 70's. 30kg x 8 reps, 45kg x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps

Low Rows

worked to whole stack - 135kg x 8 reps

F/A/W/Curls - flexors

17.5kg x 8 reps, 25kg x 8 reps, 35kg x 8 reps - ds 22.5kg x 15 reps

*Thursday*

V Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x VVN, 1, F, 1, N

R/H: 6/7 x 1, VVN, N, VVN, N


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Legs

Leg Press

to 400kg x 8 reps

Leg ext

to 120kg x 10reps

Leg Curl

to 60kg x 10 reps

DB Holds for time

whatever... he he

R/W/Curls

to 15kg x 2 x 8 reps right and 1 x 8 and 1 x 6 reps left


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press in Beef's Gym Jones machine

to 80-kilos x 5 hard reps, dropped to 77.5-kilos and still only did 5 reps. Damn!

Hammer db curls

to 32.5-kilos x 8 loose reps d/s to 17.5-kilos x 8 pumping reps

TPD (v-handle)

to 70-kilos x 7 hard reps d/s to 35-kilos x 8 reps

RT work

was all over the place. Eventually settled on 2 x 3 reps with 80-kilos loaded.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Enjoyed a beer or three with my brother David while on a walk around the area. But the damned hills nigh on killed me! Sent off legal pack to solicitor for Hopewell St house sale. To visit Monday and do final clear out in one hit I hope.

*Friday*

Leg Press

plate x 20 reps, 100-kilos x 15 reps, 200-kilos x 8 reps, 300-kilos x 8 reps, 440-kilos x 8 hard reps (w)

Leg Ext

25-kilos x 15 reps, 75-kilos x 11 reps, 100-kilos x 11 reps, 120-kilos/stack x 7+2+2 reps

Leg Curls

30-kilos x 11 reps, 45-kilos x 11 reps, 60-kilos x 11 reps (d/d)

R/W/Curls

7.5-kilos x 10 reps, 10-kilos x 10 reps, 15-kilos x 9/9 and 6+3/9 and then ds 10-kilos x 12/15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Won £2.40 on the lotto and had a rates refund (+2 confusing/contradicting letters but whatever... the cheques mine!).

V/Gripper

Usual warm ups.

L/H: kept ballsing it up as I wanted to go to some work with 6/6. 5/6 x TnG, TnG, TnG, 1, 6/6 x N, N

R/H: 6/7 x VNN, VN, VNN, TnG, 1 (had a longer break), VN, VNN


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday.*

it will be an early night as I am hoping to be up at 3am... damn

Seated Iso-press

handles x 12 reps, 10-kilos a side x 8 reps, 25-kilos a side x 8 reps, 41.25-kilos a side x 8 slow but successful reps.

Seated Inc db curls

7.5-kilos x 12 reps, 12.5-kilos x 8 reps, 20-kilos x 2 x 6 reps *

TPD - straight bar

30-kilos x 8 reps,* 50-kilos x 8 reps*, 70-kilos x 8 reps

* = supersetted with curls

RT

B/H: 40-kilos x 6 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @,

L/H: 81.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 86.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Then d/s to 70-kilos x 8 reps a hand alternating.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Well I didn't even need the alarm clock as I slept badly and was out of bed at 5 to 3. No problems with the trains, nice for a change, getting there. Worked as fast as I could. The back door HAD been broken in as I had been told but as I know the buyers are replacing it and, given the time scales, there was FA I could do I didn't stress over it. I did, however, run out of time. 11 boxes of magazines in the attic still to come down and too much on my own (boxes are a little knackered too). Plus my desk deffo needs to come part before it'll go through the door.

Onwards to Wales... met at the station by the agent and when we arrived at the place he'd arranged for another group of lads (all Asian) to look it over at the same time (a tactic??). They're looking to knock down and or rebuild it into flats. My best guess, right now, is the numbers don't add up.

As for me?? It's a HUGE space. Without knowing I think close to 4000 sq ft all in. The rooms on the blurb come to 2400 and it didn't include all the big rooms or all the nooks and crannys (loads!). If anything it might be too much for me. The price is no issue but works?? And even if I left some parts empty for future use would I have enough to fit out the bits I'd use. Finally, although I've just emailed them to ask what a change of use would cost me rates wise, the previous users (social club) were paying £598 PCM in business rates!!

I got lucky (even said so before I realised what I was saying) that some poor sod had topped themselves near the Severn Tunnel because it meant my ticket which was an 8.25pm from Cardiff and fixed at the time, was allowed to be used on the 6.25pm train instead. So rather than 00.25 I could get home 2 hours earlier. Still a long ass day but...

*Tuesday*

Late to gym as I was catching up.

CG Bench Press

to 100-kilos x 3 x 5 reps

DB Rows

to 70-kilos x 8 loose reps

Low Row

to stack x 8, 6 reps

F/W/Curls

to 35-kilos x reps @ + d/s 17.5-kilos x 15 reps @

DB Holds+FGripz

37.5-kilos x 3 x 30 seconds


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Strange day workout wise. Could have been LOADS better on the RT handle I'm using (the slipperiest and spiniest of the bunch). But ok in terms of chatting to the locals etc. Even the gym owner said I looked like the main actor in Leon (Jan Reno). I also had two guys try the RT handle.

Seated press in Jones machine

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6, 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos @ x 5+3 loose reps d/s 17.5-kilos x 8+4 reps

* super setted with presses

Heavy TPD

30-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps

* hard on this machine as I can barely hold myself on the floor.

RT

40-kilos x 6 reps @, 60-kilos x 3 reps @, 80+-kilos all over the place. Dropped to 75-kilos x 2 x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Chilled. Still waiting on news on Welsh gaff.

*Monday*

As above - still waiting. Chased up Friday and told I should know by today.

Chest n back

Iso-Inc bench

arms x 15 reps, 15-kilos a side x 8 reps, 35-kilos a side x 8 reps, 51.25-kilos a side x 5 reps, d/s 15-kilos a side x 20 reps

LPD

75-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos x 8 looser reps d/s 65-kilos x 8 reps

D/O/D/L

60-kilos x 8 reps ©, 100-kilos x 8 reps ©, 115-kilos x 8 loose reps d/s 65-kilos x 8 reps

F/W/Curls

jammed thumb on left hand u/loading on d/l which took the edge of this work

17.5-kilos x 8 reps, 25-kilos x 8 reps, 37.5-kilos x 8R/6L and d/s 20-kilos x 12 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday/Thursday*

V/Gripper

*Friday*

S+A

Seated Iso Press

lifting arm x 15 reps, 15-kilos a side x 8 reps, 30-kilos a side x 8 reps, 45-kilos a side x 7 reps

Seated DB Curls alt

7.5-kilos a side x 8 reps, 15-kilos a side x 8 reps, 22.5-kilos a side x 2 x 6 reps

s/s

TPD

35-kilos x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos 2 x 8 reps

RT work (made a alteration)

Followed by 2HP using plates on loading pin.

NB: Beefs does not allow chalk


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Chest n back

CG Bench

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 102.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps / 60-kilos x 8 reps

DB Row

30-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Low Row

95-kilos x 8 reps, 135-kilos x 2 x 8 reps (a little harder than before due to extra row set)

R/W/Curls

7.5-kilos x 12 reps, 10-kilos x 12 reps, 17.5-kilos x 6 reps /15-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Agent, Solicitor and buyer all very keen to close the deal on the Gloucester property next Friday. Job done I hope.

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps,

L/H: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps (sitting), 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Errands then

Shoulders n arms

Seated press in Jones

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 82.5-kilos x 6 reps

H/D/B/Curls

10-kilos x 12 reps, 22.5-kilos x 10 reps, 37.5-kilos x 6 loose reps d/s 12.5-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

TPD

30-kilos x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 10 reps, 70-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

RT


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Chilled

*Sunday*

LPD

75-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 6 reps - d/s 75-kilos x 7 reps

Double overhand D/Lift

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 155-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

Iso B/Press

Handles x 12+ reps, 15-kilos e/s x 8 reps, 35-kilos e/s x 8 reps, 51.25-kilos e/s (adjusted seat) x 7 reps d/s 20-kilos e/s x 12 reps

2HP

set up +30-kilos x 6 reps, +50-kilos x 3 reps, +60-kilos x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps

L/H: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 1, 1, 1, N reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1, N, N, N reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Leg Press

plate x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps, 480-kilos x 8 reps (w)

Leg Ext

35-kilos x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 12 reps, s/l L:75 x 2, dropped to 70-kilos x 6 reps (was hard work) R: 75-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Leg Curl

30-kilos x 12 reps, 45-kilos x 12 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps

DB Holds with Fatgripz

42.5-kilos x 3 x 30 secs.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Had a reply to an irate letter from me regarding a former church hall I was interested in. It seems, for shame, that the lower ground floor rooms I;d have loved to have used (1 of 3) as a gym are too low in ceiling height. Tsk. Price was at the top end of what I'd have liked to have paid anyway. Asked for more info on 2 more in original area of interest.

Onwards

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 6 reps, 3/3 x 6 reps

L/H: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x N, N reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 c 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Exchange of contract /last clear out tomorrow and so up at silly o'clock again (3am) tomorrow morning.

S+A

Seated Iso Press

arms x 15 reps, 15-kilos e/s x 8 reps, 20-kilos e/s x 8 reps, 45-kilos e/s x 8 reps (H)

Seated DB Curls

7.5-kilos @ x 8 reps, 15-kilos @ x 8 reps, 22.5-kilos @ x 7 and then 6L/7R reps d/s 10-kilos x 8 reps @ = pumped.

s/s

One arm reverse grip press downs (double ratio pulley set up)

20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos @ x 8 reps, 40-kilos @ x 8 reps, 45-kilos @ x 6 reps. Flipped hand over and did 8 reps usual palm down style.

F/W/Curls with d/bell

17.5-kilos x 12 reps, 25-kilos x 10 reps,40-kilos x 5 reps d/s 25-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Long ass hard work day which had me huffing and puffing. That said I was done earlier than last time but had a later train back - so chilled for ages. I went up skint and came back... no skint ha ha

Saturday.

Some DD cancelled and a big bill to be paid. Need to find a new gaff!!

Chest N Back

Beef's was the busiest I've seen it so had to mix stuff up.

DB Rows

30-kilos x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 10 reps, 70-kilos x 2 x 7 reps??

CG Bench

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 2 x 4 reps d/s 60-kilos x 8 reps

Low Rows

95-kilos x 10 reps, 135-kilos x 10 reps d/s 70-kilos x 8 reps

R/W/Curls

7.5-kilos x 12 reps, 12.5-kilos x 10 reps, d/d x 17.5-kilos x 2 sets


----------



## Mobster

x


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Leg Press

to 500-kilos x 6 reps. I may be able to add another 20kg using the gyms 4 x 25-kilo plates

Leg ext

to 70-kilos a leg x 7 reps @

s/s

Leg Curl

to 70-kilos x 7 hard reps

RT - 2011 handle + well used

60-kilos @ x 8 reps, 80-kilos @ x 3 reps, 100-kilos @ x 1 rep, 110-kilo @ x 1 rep, 115-kilos @ x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep r/h only. Dropped to 100-kilos @ x 8 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Getting too distracted must crack on.

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps

L/H: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps 5/6 x 2x 1 reps. 6/6 x n and fail (try 6/5 next time??)

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VVN, 1, VVN, 1 reps

d/s + HG 300 x 4 reps LH and 6 reps RH


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Ricked my neck pressing tsk. Appt first thing.

Seated press in Jones

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 82.5-kilos x 7 hard reps

DB H/Curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 37.5-kilos @ x 7 reps d/s 15-kilos @ x 8 reps

s/s

TPD

50-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps d/s 50-kilos x 8 reps

F/W/Curl

did volume so 20-kilos x 3 x 12 reps

* meant to have been dumbbell holds for time but forgot handles.

New sleeves and buckle from Strength shop arrived on my return.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

My god was I knackered both during (poss first half done far too quick) and after. God knows why I was more than usual but I was.

CG Bench (meant to be machine)

to 105-kilos x 6 or 7 reps

used Strength Shop elbow supports

LPD

to 120-kilos x 7 or 8 reps then d/s to 90-kilos x 8 hard reps

DODL

to 160-kilos x 3 x 3 hard reps

Used lever belt today

Once again forgot kit so...

R/W/Curls

to 20-kilos x 6 reps @, d/s x 10-kilos x 6 reps, d/s 5-kilos x ex. V light last weight but was my extensors feeling it!


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

'ricked neck still annoying. Ran errands (collecting t/tickets for next viewing).

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @

L/H: 5/5 x 2 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/6 x 3 x VVN reps

Wade Gillingham has offered to send me one of his GHP 8 grippers for free if I do a cert attempt so I've taken him up on his offer. Will be nice to see how they compare as well.


----------



## Mobster

Placed an offer on place I looked at yesterday. Then went to gym... as you do ha ha

*Monday*

Leg Press

to 500kg x 8 reps

Leg ext

to 75kg x 7/8 reps (foot slipped off pad on left leg - annoying)

Leg curls

to 70-kilos x 8 reps

RT work

to HEAVY. Was on form today.

Bwt: in spite of being out and about travelling most of yesterday - so sandwiches it is then - I added another lb. 19st 3lbs.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @

L/H: 5/5 x 3 reps, 5/6 x 3 x 1 and 1 VVN rep

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 7/6 x 3 VVN reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Seated Iso Press

arm x 15 reps, +16.25kg @ x 8 reps, +31.25kg @ x 8 reps, +46.25kg @ x 8 reps

Seated DB Curls

7.5kg @ x 8 reps, 15kg @ x 8 reps, 22.5kg @ x 2 x 8 reps

s/s

Single arm reverse grip pressdowns

20kg @ x 8 reps, 35kg @ x 8 reps, 45kg @ x 2 x 8 reps

DB Holds for time

42.5kg @ x 3 x 30 secs approx


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

My attempt at the GHP8 will have to wait.

V/gripper

Did a few of the harder reps in my brothers garden.

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 (for a change) x VVVN (so very close), 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

The problem with training in commercial gyms is nagging gym owners. And I'm a good guy honest.

*Saturday*

Chest N Back

Iso Bench Press

to 55-kilos a side x 8 reps and d/s 15 reps @ 20-kilos a side.

DB Rows

to 2 x 8 reps per arm x 70-kilos (biggest bells in gym)

Low Rows

to 2 x 8 reps with 135-kilos

RT work

Not as heavy as last time but good nevertheless


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Well I started a(nother) blog on Friday and in that handful of days the traffic or views have been great. By giving it a facebook or twitter mention views on some of my little articles have hit 30 in an hour!! Which is very nice.

Leg Press

[email protected]@ked up with the load so only worked to 480-kilos x 10 reps instead of the intended 500 x 10 reps

Leg ext

to stack x 12 reps

s/s

Leg Curls

to 70-kilos x 9?? reps

F/W/Curls

to L: 40-kilos x 7 reps and R: x 8 reps and both d/s to 25-kilos x 8 reps.


----------



## Mobster

Tuesday

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps

L/H: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 4 x 1 reps - first one was a mis-set on my part but I muscled it down.

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1, VVN, 1, VVN (annoying)


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Wednesday

Leg Press

0-kilos x 10 reps a leg, then 0-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 80-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 30 reps, 200-kilos x 40 reps (ouch!!).

I've changed from 750-kilos for reps to a high volume, massive pumping style for a few weeks. Really had me wanting to lay down after.

are you saying you can leg press 3/4's of a ton?


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Seated press in Jones

bar x 12 reps, 50kg x 8 reps, 65kg x 8 reps, 85kg x 6 hard reps (sleeves on)

Hammer DB Curls

10kg @ x 8 reps, 20kg @x 8 reps, 30kg @x 8 reps, 35kg @x 8 reps (would have been more but next set up were in use).

TPD

30kg x 8 reps, 50kg x 8 reps, 75kg x 8 reps d/s 50kg x 8 reps (sleeves on). Was so done after I really struggled to get elbow sleeve off of right arm.

R/W/Curls

7.5kg x 10 reps, 12.5kg x 10 reps, 20kg x 7 reps d/s 12.5kg x 7 reps


----------



## olliel

hi mobster you could probally help what the best way to strengthen grip can get to 180 dead lift just using over under grip but with strap can get to 240

started doing body weight hangs at the end of a back ses any thing else

cheers

ollie


----------



## Mobster

*Good Friday*

CG Bench Press

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 105-kilos x 8 reps (elbow sleeves on)

LPD

80-kilos x 8 rewps, 95-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 8 reps

DODL

standard O bar pre-loaded so..

70-kilos x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 6 reps, 162.5-kilos x 3* reps, 165-kilos x 3* reps, 167.5-kilos x 4 reps

*Felt good for more reps


----------



## Mobster

olliel said:


> hi mobster you could probally help what the best way to strengthen grip can get to 180 dead lift just using over under grip but with strap can get to 240
> 
> started doing body weight hangs at the end of a back ses any thing else
> 
> cheers
> 
> ollie


Dumbbell holds for time.


----------



## Mobster

Sat n Sunday off

*Monday*

Leg Press

120-kg x 8 reps*, 240kg x 8 reps*, 360kg x 10 reps*( B) , 500kg x 9*

* forgot it was meant to be 10 throughout.

Leg Curl

35kg x 12 reps, 45kg x 12 reps, 70kg x 12 d/d reps

Leg Ext

35kg x 15 reps. 80kg x 15 reps, 120kg x 12 d/d reps

RT


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Vulcan Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 5/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 5/6 x 1, VVN, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/7 x TnG, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Seated Iso Press

handles x 15 reps, 16.25kg @ x 8 reps, 32.5kg @ x 8 reps, 47.5kg @ x 8 reps (s) and 52.5kg @ x 6 reps (s)

Seated alt DB Curls

7.5kg @ x 8 reps, 15kg @ x 8 reps, 25kg x 5/6 and 5/5 reps hard work

One arm reverse grip p/downs

25kg x 8 reps, 35kg x 8 reps, 50kg x 6 reps, x 8 reps (sleeves on)

DB Holds for time

45kg @ x 25, 20 and 20 secs - v hard


----------



## Mobster

Stinking whatever last night. As per FB I was awake every so often to cough, sniff and turn over. Felt rotten. Today, in other news, I see Bob Kennedy passed away with terminal cancer. Finally I've asked a solicitor to proceed with the purchase of the property I've been after.

*Thursday*

V/gripper

Lots of faffing around with my brothers video camera meant the moment to attempt the GHP8 will need to wait

*Friday*

May not have been a clever decision to go as I was washed out and huffing and puffing after

Iso bench Press

arm x 15 reps, 20kg @ x 8 reps, 40kg @ x 8 reps, 56.25kg @x 6 HARD reps d/s 20kg @ x 15 reps

DB Rows

32.5kg x 10 reps, 50kg x 9 reps, 70kg x 2 x 9 reps (big ass rest between arms and sets)

Low Row

95kg x 9 reps, 135kg x 9 reps. Too puffed out for 2nd set

F/W/Curls

17.5kg x 8 reps, 25kg x 8 reps,

L/H: 40kg x 4 reps d/s 25kg x 6 reps, 15kg x 6 reps

R/H: 40kg x 6 reps, 25kg x 8 reps, 15kg x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

V/Gripper

Could have been better but still close to where I once was.

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, 5/5 x 1 rep

L/H: 6/5 x VVG, 1,1, reps, 6/6 x F and N, N (1/4inch or so)

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 1, 1 reps, 7/7 x F, F, N reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Sooo washed our during and after training. This snotty nose thing must be viral. I'm getting better but does it take something out of me or what?

Leg Press

usual then 120kg x 12 reps, 240kg x 12 reps, 360kg x 12 reps, 500kg x 10 reps

Leg Ext

35kg x 15 reps, 80kg x 15 reps, 120kg x 13 reps r/p

Leg Curl

35kg x 12 rep, 45kg x 12 rep, 70kg x 11 d/d reps

RT

I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you. Was HARD work with virus. Sufficient to say the gyms music and my wanting to do well at the NEC got me through... just.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/gripper

*Wednesday*

errands, inc posting ID re house purchase then

Iso Press

(Jones in use)

handles x 15 reps, [email protected] x 8 reps, [email protected] x 8 reps, [email protected] x 5 tough reps

s/s

H/D/B Curls

[email protected] x 8 reps, [email protected] x 8 reps, [email protected] x 8 reps, [email protected] x 8 (loose) reps d/s [email protected] x 8 tight reps.

s/s

T/P/D

30kg x 8 reps, 50kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 2 x 6 reps

R/W/Curls

7.5kg x 11 reps, 12.5kg x 11 reps, 20kg x 8 - d/s 12.5kg x reps both sides.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

CG Bench Press

bar x 15 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 8 reps, 110kg x 6 and 5 reps

LPD

75kg x 8 reps, 95kg x 8 reps, 126kg x 6 reps

DODL

bar x 12 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 6 reps, 140kg x 3 reps, 170kg x 2 x 3 reps (nattering in between with Damien)

DB Holds for time

45kg @ x 3 x 30 secs (approx)


----------



## Mobster

Spent far too long working on a protein scandal document (still work to be done).

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 5/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 6/5 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x F, F, N reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 7/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x VN, VN


----------



## Mobster

I spent far too many hours (3000+ words and growing) typing on the protein scandal (revealed any day now) and well over an hour chatting with the main ripped off man - Spencer Clark of STC that I was running well behind today

*Wednesday*

S+A

Seated Press in Jones

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 4 reps (s)

Alt standing dumbbell curls

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 27.5-kilos @ x L5/6R reps

1 arm TPD

20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 35-kilos @ x 8 reps, 50-kilos @ x 2 x 8 reps (s) - 2nd set d/d left arm

F/W/Curls

17.5-kilos x 8 reps, 25-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos @ x L6/8 reps d/s 25-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

I went to Scott Horton's Hercules Gym today (there's a pic of me and Scott goofing on Facebook). Man I am a knob - I need to stop reading a paper and stepping, as I did, trains without looking. Then making a meal of back peddling and finally taking the correct turn in Colchester... I was close to an hour later than the time I could have been there by - d'uh!! All my own fault.

Oh and Scott and I can TALK!!!! He started in the game about 2 years before me so we know loads of the same people and spent a good hour before I did any lifting putting the world to rights over a couple of coffees. I was made VERY welcome. So baring in mind I was an hour late and we talked for an hour...

NB: I could use chalk!! Come to papa - I've been getting withdrawal symptoms at Beefs.

CG Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 107.5-kilos x 4 rep d/s 60-kilos x 12 reps

Low Row

worked in with a gym member. 1/2 stack x 8 reps, 3/4 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps.

DO TB (Axle) DL

Joy!! An actual hollow thick bar + chalk = me happy. I'm assuming bar is 15kg as it was hollow but full length.

bar x 8 reps, +40-kilos (55) x 8 reps, +80-kilos (95) x 1 rep, +120-kilos (135) x 1 rep, +150-kilos (165-kilos) x 1 rep, +170-kilos (185) x 3 R/P reps (about 20 seconds between each one). Each rep made me a tad dizzy but happy. Not been this heavy for a while and using an actual bar and chalk.

RT

Even though I'd done a session earlier this week (Mon) chalk use being allowed I wanted to see what I could do so... air under 130-kilo loaded r/h 2x

VG

Now completely showing off and in spite of the thick bar and RT worked to 6/7 a side r/h

Talked more after and left with a 'Gunslinga' Vest that you'll see me in very soon. Great time


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Enjoyed a nice walk out Chatham and back with a few beers and lunch in between with my brother David, Back to Chatham again today (Mon) for a job interview and again Wednesday... I should move there ha ha. Did ok at the interview. I made sure to mention the upcoming work and move to Wales and, from the interviewers reply, I (and may still be) was good to go. Not bad for my first interview since 2005.

*Monday*

Leg Press

to 500kg x 12 reps

Leg ext

to stack x 15 r/p reps

s/s

Leg Curls

to 70kg x 12 r/p reps

R/W/Curls

to 20kg x 8 and then 5 reps @ + 5kg x 12 reps d/s


----------



## Mobster

Need to chat less and crack on more. So close to being late for an appointment today. In the meantime... I've a free t-shirt from this site coming (thanks!!): http://www.1repmax.com/wsm-atlas.aspx

*Wednesday*

NB: talk to Nigel less, train more ha ha

Iso Seated Press

arm, x 12 reps, 16.25-kilos a side x 8 reps, 32.5-kilkos a side x 8 reps, 55-kilos a side x 5+ 1 almost there rep, d/s 30-kilos a side x 8 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

10-kilos x 8 reps @, 20-kilos x 8 reps @, 30-kilos x 8 reps @, 40-kilos x 6 loose reps d/s 22.5-kilos x 8 reps. See pump 

s/s

TPD

30-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps (couldn't get the sleeves on - too pumped) - switched to double ratio pulley set up and did 105-kilos x 10 and 8 reps.

DB Holds for time

47.5kg @ x 3 x 20 seconds approx


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

More protein scandal work and my 1 Rep Max shirt arrived: sweet 

V/ Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 1 rep @, 5/5 x 1 rep @,

L/H: 6/5 x 2 x 1 easy reps, 6/6 x F (poor set), N, N, N, VN reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 7/6 x 1 easy rep, 7/7 x F, dropped to 7/6 x 1 easy rep back to 7/7 x F (both F were poor sets), then N, N reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Chest/back/RT. Forgot sleeves, tried jack3d (not better than usual work out for me at one scoop), gave spare BP shirt to Nigel (another new logo'd Large which is not my size - I'm XXL).

Iso bench Press

arms x 12+ rep, 20-kilos a side x 8 reps, 40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 53.75-kilos a side x 6 reps (last rep super hard), d/s 20-kilos a side x 15 reps

DB Rows

30-kilos x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 10 reps, 70-kilos x 2 x 10 reps (long time between sets)

Low Row

95-kilos x 8 reps, 135-kilos x 10 reps

RT


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Umming and ahhing all the way down the hill to the gym - legs or Deadlift. This may have been aided by enjoying a pint or two with David yesterday during Rochester's Sweeps Festival (pics on facebook)

Leg Press

f/p x 20+ reps, 120-kilos x 20 reps, 240-kilos x 20 reps, 360-kilos x 20 reps, 500-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Ext

35-kilos x 15 reps, 80-kilos x 15 reps, stack x 2 x 10 reps

Leg Curl

35-kilos x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 12 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps

F/W/Curls

17.5-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps d/s 25-kilos x 8 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Seated Press in Jones

bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 2 x 4 hard reps (s)

s/s

Alt standing dumbbell curl

10-kilos @ x 8 reps, 20-kilois @ x 8 reps, 25-kilos @ x 6 reps d/s 15-kilos @ x 8 reps

1 Arm TPD reverse grip

20-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 6 reps d/s 30-kilos x 15 reps then over grip x 8 reps

Dumbbell holds with fat gripz

47.5-kilos x 3 x 25 seconds


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Sent of a shed load of bumpf to Muscletalks James regarding the protein scandal yesterday.

Spent sometime this morning sorting out stuff for the 3 working weekends coming up.

Had a crack at a couple of Argos catalogs - did them but need more speed and flare.

V/Gripper

Could have been better.

Finished with HG300 for a few higher than usual rep sets

L/H: 1, 6, 6, 6 reps - all no set

R/H: 1, 8, 8, 8 reps - al no set


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

The mind set was that this is one of the last few proper sessions I'll get in over the next 3 weeks and one of the very last before Bodypower - more so for the Rolling Thunder event.

CG Bench Press

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 112.5-kilos x 6 reps - d/s 60-kilos x 15 reps = pump

LPD

75-kilos x 8 reps, 95-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 7 rep - d/s 60-kilos x 8 hard pumping reps

DODL

60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 3 reps, 180-kilos x 3 reps, 200-kilos x dizzy/stopped/failed

RT

B/H: 80-kilos x 6 reps @, 100-kilos x 3 reps @, 115-kilos x 1 rep @, 120-kilos x 1 rep @, 130-kilos x 1 rep @ (nice for left hand). 140-kilos x F (right only), dropped to 100-kilos x 8 reps @ (was more there but stopped).


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Volume work with HG300 followed by Argos catalogue tearing practise and finished with nail bending

*Sunday*

early for me @ Beefs Gym

Leg press

f/plate x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 20 reps, 240-kilos x 20 reps, 360-kilos x 20 reps, 500-kilos x 10 reps

Leg ext

35-kilos x 15 reps, 80-kilos x 15 reps, 120-kilos / stack 2 x 11 reps

s/s

Leg Curls

35-kilos x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 12 reps, 75-kilos x 9 reps

R/W/Curl

7.5-kilos x 12 reps, 12.5-kilos x 10 reps, 20-kilos x L9/R10 d/s 10-kilos x 10 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

I'm taking a careful approach to training, same as I did last week. So I did a chest n back workout today and it'll be grippers tomorrow and that's it. I need my glands (in my neck) to go down as they can indicate I'm over doing it and to be rested for a hard weekend again.

CG Bench

Warmed up then 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 112.5-kilos x 4 reps, 120-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep and back down to 60-kilos x 15 reps

Iso-lever 1-arm row

Worked with a young lad who was on it before me. 20-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps.

And that was that.


----------



## Mobster

Ouch. As only a little while previously stated (you get to moan loads when you hit a certain age and so I am taking full advantage) my palms are torn. Not much but just in the sweet spot where you anchor the end of a gripper. My right is almost healed but I felt like I was pulling on the tear on my left.

Now the skin of your palms etc heal real quick. A week would do it and although I thought about it I wasn't sure if I wanted to leave it a week without hitting grippers. This morning my left thumb was remind me that picking up rounded end solid dumbbells (York style) by their heads is a width too far if you over extend. Combine that with the other grip stuff we did at Bulks and that hurt today.

So all I could do was work to 5/5 x a rep or two on the Vulcan and then some light sets and reps with my handy HG300. If I am lucky I might get a little scare tissue and the gripper will anchor just so. Always looking on the bright side.


----------



## Mobster

Finally caught up after a weekend away (3rd in a row) at Seni / London Excel. I closed an HG300 far more times than I'd care to guess at as well as a bunch of other grip stuff. With it being the 3rd week on the trot doing these sorts of things my strength is down a little and I'll be glad to get back on schedule and bring it back up. Among the many faces I met over the weekend I spoke to former BSM Terry Holland who, upon hearing of my visit last week to Bulks Gym in Gravesend (Jay Hughes girls place) suggested another meet this week. I like this - how cool.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Back in the gym where I belong... ahhh now exhale. That's better. Onwards. I'll ease in over the next couple of sessions. Today was shoulders-n-arms. As per I warmed up with a light set of rotator cuff work with dumbbell.

Seated Press in Jones

bar x 8 reps, 50kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 6 reps, 90kg (with sleeves) x 4 hard shaky reps.

H/D/B/Curls

[email protected] x 12 reps, [email protected] x 10 reps, [email protected] x 8 reps - [email protected] x 15 or so reps (wasn't counting just pumping)

s/s with

TPD (used double ratio pulley machine)

50kg x 12 reps, 80kg x 12 reps, stack 9105kg) x 12 reps - 60kg x 15 reps

F/W/Curls

12.5kg x 12 reps @, 22.5kg x 10 reps @, 32.5kg x 12 reps @ - 17.5kg x 15 reps L and 17 reps R.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

First time back on gripper work since the weekend. That time and the forearm curls yesterday meant the first few sets felt harder than usual even so, all things considered, it was an ok workout.

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 5/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 1, TnG, VN

R/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 rep (1st was poorly set), 6/7 x TnG, TnG, N

Most of the work, bar the last right hand effort, was done sitting on the floor.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, 5/5 x 1 rep

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 1, VVN, TnG


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

My legs are still 'ouch, ouch' from the first proper workout in weeks on Sunday.

Shoulders-n-arms

Iso Press

handle x 12 reps, 15-kilos a side x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 hard reps, 55-kilos x 4 reps

DB Curls (not hammer)

10-kilos x 12 reps, 17.5-kilos x 10 reps, 25-kilos x L7/8R reps

s/s

RG 1 arm pressdowns

20-kilos x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps - flipped hand over and did 4 more reps B/H

RT work

B/H: 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 3 reps, 100-kilos x 1 rep,

L/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x F

R/H: 110-kilos x 1 rep, 120-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Chest n back

CG Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilo x 8 reps, 110-kilos x 2 x 4 reps - 60-kilos x 12 reps

Iso-lever row

40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 60-kilos a side x 8 reps, 80-kilos a side x L5/6R reps

D/O/D/L

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 3 or 4 (oops!) reps, 170-kilos x 4 hard reps

DB F/W/Curls

17.5-kilos x 12 reps, 22.5-kilos x 10 reps, 42.5-kilos x (too much too soon) 5 reps RH, dropped to 40-kilos x 6 reps LH and then both 20-kilos x 12 reps for pump.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Getting closer slowly but surely to my old strength levels.

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, 5/5 x 1 rep

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 1, TnG, 1 rep, 6/6 x VVN, VVN

R/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps, 7/7 x F, 7/6 x TnG


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Worked in on the first few sets with another lad. 30 years old but only 3 months in the gym -so I pushed him a little.

Leg Press

+40-kilos x 20 reps (inc 1 legged), 120-kilos x 10 reps, 240-kilos x10 reps, 360-kilos x 10 reps (SB), 500-kilos x 6 reps (SB+W)

Leg ext

50-kilos x 10 reps, 80-kilos x 10 reps, 120-kilos x 10 reps

s/s

Leg Curls

35-kilos x 10 reps, 55-kilos x 10 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps

Fat Gripz DB holds

47.5-kilos @ x 3 x 25 seconds.

The carrying of shopping back up the hill after (inc a bag of spuds) was a joy ha ha


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper work

Levels are based on gold spring ratings as this is what I am using. I've agreed to sell this V1 and replace it with a new model after my move with a GB member. It'll be interesting to see what I do with a new version and new spring.

B/H: 1/1 (L3) x 8 reps, 3/3 (L8) x 3 reps, 5/5 (15) x 1 rep

L/H: 5/6 (L16) x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 (L17) x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 (L18) x VN, F

R/H: 5/6 (l16) x 1 rep, 6/6 (L18) x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 (L19) x TnG, TnG, 1 reps, 7/6 (20) x VN, F


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Double overhand deadlifts

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 4 reps (s), 172.5-kilos x 4 hard reps (s)

C/G Bench Press

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 112.5-kilos x 2 x 4 reps - 80-kilos x 10 reps

LPD (had to use v-handle)

75-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 6 reps - 75-kilos x 8 reps

DB F/W/Curls

12.5-kilos x 12 reps, 22.5-kilos x 10 reps, 40-kilos x 5 reps each - 17.5-kilos x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

Could have been better. The better reps were when the back handle didn't move at all on the thumb pad. I dropped 2nd set reps to put more energy into the harder sets

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps, 5/5 x 1 rep,

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/5 x VVN, VVN, 1, VVN

R/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x TnG, VVN, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Leg Press

footplate x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 10 reps, 240-kilos x 10 reps, 360-kilos x 10 reps (s), 500-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Ext

55-kilos x 11 reps, 80-kilos x 11 reps, 120-kilos x 11 reps

s/s

Leg Curl

35-kilos x 11 reps, 55-kilos x 11 reps, 75-kilos x 11 reps

R/W/Curl

7.5-kilos x 12 reps, 12.5-kilos x 10 reps, 17.5-kilos x 8 reps - 10-kilos x 10 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated press in Jones (should have been Iso-press)

bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 6 reps, 92.5-kilos x 4 reps - 50-kilos x 10 reps

DB Curls

form on last set was poor

10-kilos @ x 12 reps, 17.5-kilos @ x 10 reps, 27.5-kilos @ x 8 v poor reps - 17.5-kilos x 8 reps

Single arm RG TPD

30-kilos x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 55-kilos x 6 reps (s) - 35-kilos x 10 reps

Fat Gripz DB Holds

50-kilos @ x 3 x 20 seconds


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

The protein scandal has gone live and although the number of comments isn't red hot those reading and viewing does seem high.

V/gripper

B/H: usual

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/5 x TnG, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x TnG, VVN, VVN, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Had a 10am appointment today and managed to forget my shake and a caffeine tablet (in lieu of a missed coffee as I'd be out) but still managed to just about get through my workout. Super thirsty though on what is a warm day.

CG Bench

to 112.5-kilos x 2 x 5 reps

Iso lever row

to 80-kilos a side x 6 reps @

DODL

to 180-kilos x 3 raggidy reps

RT

L/H: to 111.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: to 118.75-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Nice hot day - phew. Did gripper work in garden @ lunchtime

V/Gripper (gold spring)

L/H: to 6/5 (L17) x 1, 1, 1, VVN, VVN, 1 reps

R/H: to 6/7 (L19) x 1, TnG, TnG, 1, VVN, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Hung around late as workmen were meant to be fitting a new gas meter... they decided on Monday so. It meant I had my first shake before the gym. Felt far better after than I normally would.

Leg Press

FP x 20 reps (combo), 120-kilos x 12 reps, 240-kilos x 12 reps, 360-kilos x 12 reps, 500-kilos x 10 reps

Leg Ext

55-kilos x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 12 reps, 120-kilos x 12 reps

s/s

Leg Curls

35-kilos x 12 reps, 55-kilos x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps

F/W/Curls

17.5-kilos x 12 reps, 27.5-kilos x 10 reps, 40-kilos x 6 reps - 17.5-kilos x 10-12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

In lieu of apparent meter works Monday

S+A

Seated Iso Press

arm x 12 reps, 15-kilos @ x 8 reps, 30-kilos @ x 8 reps, 34-kilos @ x 6reps, 56.25-kilos @ x 4 reps

DB Hammer Curls

7.5-kilos x 12 reps @, 17.5-kilos x 10 reps @, 27.5-kilos x 8 reps @, 35-kilos x 8 loose reps @ - 17.5-kilos x 15 reps @

s/s

Heavy T/P/D

30-kilos x 12 reps, 55-kilos x 10 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps - 55-kilos x 8 reps

R/W/Curls

7.5-kilos x 12 reps @, 12.5-kilos x 10 reps @, 20-kilos x 6 hard reps @ - 7.5-kilos x 8 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Another day and the meter work at my brothers has still not been done. Nor have I had ANY news from my solicitor. Get on with it yer bums!!

V/gripper work

ably assisted by eating a lump or three of walnut cake during - yum! A good session

To:

L/H: 5/6 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 5 x 1 reps.

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Wasted the morning waiting on stuff - tsk!!

CG Bench

to 115-kilos x 4 reps (more there) - 80-kilos x 12 reps

LPD - v/bar

to 130-kilos x 6 reps - 80-kilos x 8 reps

DODL

to 180 x F - no pop or energy.

Fat Gripz DB Holds

50-kilos @ x 3 x 25 secs (hard)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

In a right mood due to twiddling my thumbs.

A delivery has been sent to an address I haven't been at for 7 months - nowt to do with me

My solicitor is making hard work of the move. Crack on!!

Finally, after 5 days faffing around, my brothers meter has been sorted.

V/Gripper

to:-

L/H: 6/5 x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/7 x 7 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Hard work getting going at the gym - dunno why

Leg Press

to 500-kilos x 11 reps

Leg curls (other machine in use so did this first)

to 80-kilos x 7 reps d/d

s/s

Leg ext

to 120-kilos x 12 reps

RT work

L/H: 111.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps and then 3 reps

R/H: 118.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps and then 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Chilled yesterday. Hard work again today. Jones machine in use so...

Iso Press

arms x 12 reps, 20-kilos a side x 8 reps, 40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 56.25-kilos a side x F (mis-load), 51.25-kilos a side x 6 and then 5 reps. Nice

DB Curls s/s

10-kilos x 12 reps, 17.5-kilos x 10 reps, 25-kilos x 6 reps - 15-kilos x 8 reps

H/T/P/D

30-kilos x 12 reps easy, 55-kilos x 10 reps, 77.5-kilos x 6 reps - 45-kilos x 8 reps

F/W/Curls

17.5-kilos x 12 reps, 27.5-kilos x 10 reps, 40-kilos x 5 reps L and 7 reps R - 15-kilos x 12 reps @

Bwt: 19st 13lbs again


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

V/Gripper

to:

L/H: 6/5 x 7 x 1 (+ 1 VVN) reps

R/H: 6/7 x 7 x 1 (+ 1 fail) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

In spite of my 'Guinness' stomach (multiple visits to the WC) I was dead on 20st at the gym and had a half decent workout.

CG Bench

to 120-kilos x 4 reps - 80-kilos x 10 reps

Iso Lever Row

to 80-kilos a side x 7 reps

D/O/D/L

to 180-kilos x 4 reps

R/W/Curls

7.5-kilos x 12 reps @, 12.5-kilos x 10 reps @, 20-kilos x 7 reps @ - 5-kilos x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Trained early due to appointment. Right hip and knee annoying me. Previously I trained legs etc roughly every 8-10 days and currently it's weekly. This may be a tad too much. I may also be getting old...

Leg Press

to 360-kilos x 12 reps

Squat

60-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (last set elevated)

Leg Ext

to 120-kilos x 12 reps

Leg Curl

to 80-kilos x 5+1+1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Gripper work - went to poop - may need to ease off.

*Friday*

Note R/H RT work - as Thursday??

Iso Press (once again Jones in use)

52.5-kilos e/s x 8 reps (!) so 55-kilos a side (best so far) x 4 reps - 20-kilos e/s x 10 reps

H/D/B Curls

to 37.5-kilos @ x 6 loose reps - 17.5-kilos x 10 reps

HTPD

to 77.5-kilos x 7 reps - 60-kilos x 8 reps (s)

RT

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: 112.5-kilos x1, 1, 3 reps

R/H: 120-kilos x F, F, 117.5-kilos x 1 then F.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

V/Gripper

B/H: usual warm ups. The right, as per, feeling like it needs more.

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 1, VN, VVN, TnG, 6/6 x VVN, VN

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/6 x N, VVN, 1, VN, VN


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Not long, I think, before the big move.

CG Bench (on Jones all over benches in use)

to 120-kilos x 2 x 3 reps - 80-kilos x 8-10 reps*

LPD - v bar

75-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 7 rep - 80-kilos x 8+ reps*

DODL

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 5 reps, 180-kilos x 3 + 2 ugly ass reps

FWCurls

to 40-kilos x 5 reps - 17.5-kilos x 10 reps*

* means I think / approx


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Slightly off focus session

V/Gripper

B/H: usual warm ups etc

L/H: to 6/6 x N, VVN, VVN, VN

R/H: to 7/6 x VN, TnG, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

late due to grocery shopping at last minute decision by my bro (real life n all).

Squat

Not having down this in a while (2nd session in 2 weeks and then not for ages) it's showing me where my twinges are.

Bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 3 x 10 reps

Leg Press

120-kilos x 15 reps, 240-kilos x 15 reps, 360-kilos x 15 reps (SB)

Leg Curls*

35-kilos x 12 rep, 55-kilos x 12 reps, 80-kilos 7 r/p reps

Leg Ext*

50-kilos x 15 reps, 80-kilos x 15 reps, stack x 13 reps

R/W/Curls*

5-kilos x 15 reps, 10-kilos x 12 reps, 20-kilos x 8 reps - 5-kilos x 15 reps

* giant set


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Bored and waiting, waiting, waiting on final bits-n-bobs. Now also getting hassle again re stuff in storage (!soon!!)

V/Gripper

did not go to max but tried holds. Slight twinge inside of right elbow (muscle/tendon)

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 1, 1, VNN, VVN dropped to 5/5 x 3 lots of holds for time using HG300 as 'gap'

R/H: 6/ x 1 rep, 6/7 x 4 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 3 x holds (last very short).


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Trained, after warm ups, in the garden. I'm still red armed from yesterdays sun but it's to be made the most of.

V/Gripper

L/H: 5/6 x VN, VN, VN, 1, 1, 1, VVN, VVN 1 reps

R/H: 6/7 x VVN, VVN, 1, 1, 1 reps, 7/6 x 1, 1, 1 and TnG reps

NB: D/dip reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Even allowing for the heat training today was stupidly hard. My hips and knees aches on squats and leg press (less on this). My back did NOT like the rack pulls and my left wrist (front side) was not liking the wrist curls. All in all it was aches and pains. Bwt down to 280 from 282 but that may have just been water.

Squats

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps (feet on floor) 60-kilos x 2 x 12 reps (heels elevated). I'm using straps to hold onto the bar as my wrists and shoulders do not like the usual holding the bar position at all.

Leg press

to 380-kilos x 15 hard reps

Rack pulls (4-6 inches)

to 220-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. Back was not liking this at all. I was getting pins and needles up the right hand side.

F/W/Curls

to

R/H: 42.5-kilos x 6 reps - 20-kilos x 15 reps - inside of elbow twinging

L/H: tried 42.5... dropped to 35-kilos x 6 reps - 20-kilos x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

As I officially started training yesterday, even with the limited equipment I have access to, for Britain's Most Powerful Hands 2012 that dictated that I do holds for time (using a Vulcan at 5/5 (eqv to a CoC 3) and an HG300 held in the jaws as it were. Times noted in my log but not online for the benefit of my competitors. Other event numbers will fall out of the log as e get closer to the comp.

V/gripper

B/H: Usual warm ups

L/H: to 6/5 x 1 rep then down to 5/5 x 3 holds with HG300 - a little better than last time

R/H: to 7/6 x 1 rep then down to 5/5 x 3 holds - as L/H


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Might need to work on lower back strength.

CG Bench Press

to 122.5-kilos x 2 x 4 reps

s/s heavy set with

LPD V-handle

to 130-kilos x 8 rough-n-ready reps - 80-kilos x 8 reps (hard)

Fat Gripz DB Deadlifts (in lieu of adjustable for comp)

biggest bell (70kg) x 1, 2 and 3 reps per hand. Miles way from being heavy enough.

Rack pulls (in lieu of frame hold)

to 200-kilos and still not putting my hips through properly. Sans chalk as per which doesn't help.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

It is, as the saying goes, going to be an interesting week (QED issues in Glos??)

V/Gripper

B/H: As per

L/H: as last time and then 3 timed holds (1-2 secs more than last time)

R/H: as last time and then 3 timed holds (1-2 secs more than last time)

I'm using a similar principle and approach to this as with previous timed events I've done and had success with.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

I may now possess the worlds crappiest battery on my mobile phone - 1 call and it dies a death. More pains in the ass with regards to problems in Glos - 1 more week...

Legs

Squat

70-kilos, heels elevated, hips forward (esp at top) x 3 x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 390-kilos x 15 reps (sb - no wraps)

Leg Ext*

to 120-kilos x 14 reps

Leg Curl*

to 80-kilos x 8 reps r/p

F/W/Curls*

to

L/H: 40-kilos x 5 reps (back of wrist said no more) - 20-kilos x 12 reps

R/H: 42.5-kilos x 6 reps - 20-kilos x 12 reps

* = giant sets


----------



## Mobster

And going back some time... I kept training throughout.

Sat

Iso-press

A bugger to use - I'm too tall

to 40-kilos a side x 7 reps (aided by other members lifting it to get started)

HDB Curls

to 36-kilos @ x 6 reps

TPD

to 120-kilos x 2 x 8 reps and a ds

RWCurls

to ??

Inch Dumbbell

1, 2 and 3 reps @

Sunday

Gripper timed hold work

2HP

to 97.7 x 1RM

Monday

@ Powerhouse

CG Bench

to 125-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

LPD

to 18p x 8 reps

DODL Thick bar

to 180-kilos x 3 reps

FWCurls

to 42.5-kilos x 6 reps @ d/s with 20-kilos

Tuesday

faffed around on sledgehammer deadlift

Wednesday

Power Squat machine at Powerhouse

to 220-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 520-kilos x 9 reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 10 reps

Leg Curl (seated)

to 17p x 8 reps

Frame holds (using trap bar)

to 260/280-kilos x time

Thursday

Gripper - silver bullet work

working on timed holds. Warmed up with VG and then RB260 (no No 3 now...) and using an HG300 held between handles for time

2HP on euro

3 x 3 reps with 89.7-kilos

Friday

Seated Press in rack

to 90-kilos x 5 shaky reps (no free weight pressing in ages)

HDB Curls

to 35-kilos 6 reps

TPD

to 13plates (130??) x 6 reps

Fat Gripz dumbbell deadlift

Dale Norris's Inch x 2 x 1 reps either hand then 90-kilo + FG x 1 rep each

WRoller

to 55-kilos x 3 reps. Hard!!


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

faffed about then did some:

Sledge hammer deadlifts

*Sunday*

Competition game face time

CG Bench Press

to 125-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

Iso Lever Row

to 85-kilos x 8 reps @ side

T/B/D/O/D/L

to 185-kilos x 3 reps

RW Curls

to 22.5-kilos x 6 reps - d/s to 10-kilos x 10 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Vulcan Gripper and gripper holds for time

as per to

L/H: 6/5 x 2 x 1 rep then timed holds with an RB260+300

R/H: 6/7 x 2 x 1 rep then timed holds as above

2HP (two hand pinch)

to 90.7-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (2nd set rest pause).


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

As per yesterday my back is aching still from Sunday's efforts. I couldn't do any heavy set seated leg curls and struggled even more over and above the usual discomfort on the frame holds.

Power squat machine

to 220-kilos x 7 reps - keeping back neutral

Leg Press

to 550-kilos x 10+ reps off of safeties on last set

Leg ext

to stack x 12 reps

Leg curls

as above note

frame holds

to 280-kilos for 3 sets timed holds. See note


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Back still doesn't like me but walking does it good. As I had to go into town today that helped.

Sledge Hammer deadlifts

Essentially they sound like. You pick up said hammer by the very end of the handle (so back of fist is in line with the end) and keep it dead level. I thick a coin goes on the hammer head of course heaviest hammer wins. I'll assume handles are all the same length. I'm using a shorter LGC V-Bar with weight added and using a non-stop touch n go style = ouch! Bar weighs 2kg and I worked to

L/H: 3.25kg added for 3 x 3 reps

R/H: 4.25kg added for 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Knackered. My back STILL not being cooperative.

Seated Press

to 90-kilos x 8 reps

HDB Curls

to 37.5-kilos x 6 loose reps (twinging in back)

TPD

to 14 plates on machine x 8 HARD reps - d/s 80-kilos x 8 reps

W/Roller

to 60-kilos x 3 reps (flexors) and 30-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (extensors)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Vulcan Gripper and gripper holds for time

as per to

L/H: 6/5 x 2 x 1 rep then timed holds with an RB260+300

R/H: 6/7 x 2 x 1 rep then timed holds as above

2HP (two hand pinch)

to 92.7-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (2nd set rest pause). First set r/p and the rest non-stop style.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Every morning this week my back has to be forced into position (hips under spine) before I can stop holding it like a pregnant women and moaning about my age. I then go to the gym and abuse it. as you do. No deadlifts with thick bar today as I suspect that will have been a touch too much. Treated myself to a little rib eye on the way back and more4 shopping coming later.

CG Bench

to 1217.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

LPD

to 19p x 10 reps

Inch dumbbell

to x 2 reps LH and 4 reps RH

Low Rows

to stack (20p) x 12 reps

F/W/Curls

to 45-kilos x R4+2 and L5+1 and both d/s to 27.5-kilos x 7L and 8R

NB: most of the cable machines are double ratio so top weight, which I am at or near to on some movements, isn't as impressive as it seems. They also have cages on them so IO can't add weight to the stacks.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Nada.

*Monday*

Bank Hol?? So what.

Power Squat

to 225-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 560-klilos x 10+ reps - last few lower than supports

Leg Ext

to stack x 15 reps

Seated Leg Curl

to 17p x 8 hard reps

Frame Holds

I added mat to elevate me more. I may drop down to hole 11 (from 12) next time. May need new belt as my current one was getting knackered.

3 sets for time with 280-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Argued with British Gas, unwrapped 325kg of Bodypower plates (nice deep hubs), brought sink for kitchen and did Sledgehammer work

Sledgehammer deadlift with LGC v-bar

B/H: usual warm ups

L/H:

R/H:


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Seated press in rack

to 95-kilos x 6 toughish reps

H/D/B/Curls

to 40kg @ x 6 loose reps, d/s 12.5-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

TPD

to 14p x 8 tough tough reps, d/s 8p x 8 reps

Fat handled dumbbell work

Inch, then 80-kilos and 90-kilos with fat gripz handle


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Busy (waiting) and tired (yesterdays workout)

Timed gripper holds

2HP

to

92.7kg x 1, 3 and 3 RP reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

CG Bench Press

to 130-kilos x 3 reps, then 4 reps pump set of 90-kilos x 10 reps

s/s

Iso-lever row

to 90-kilos x 8 reps

Low Row

to stack + two added stack weights (5kg each??) x 15 reps

W/Roller

Flexors: to 65-kilos x 3 reps

Extensors: 35-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Pumped and in pain cos it's brutal!


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Sledge Hammer deadlifts

worked to 4 sets of 3 reps - same weight as last time


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Stew K down for some work here with Jack. I'd been to the gym

Leg

Power Squat machine

to 230-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 580-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

to 17p x 9 reps

Leg ext

to stack x 16 reps

Frame hold

to 285-kilos (1 hole lower) x 3 timed sets


----------



## Mobster

Stew K and Jack on site day 2. Scrap merchant has cleared a few bits for me. In the mean time...

*Monday*

Gripper holds for time

Usual

2HP

to 94.7-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Grip trained in the am. Re-delivery of adjustable thick bar and new Vulcan arrived today so played about with the VG and did adjustable after sledgehammer work.

Sledgehammer deadlift

Worked to a 1/4-kilo more per hand x 3 x 3 reps

Adjustable thick bar

worked to an attempt at 120-kilos (approx) plus handle. Found getting my middle finger beneath the underside of the handle I opted for tight (1 down from thickest - not measured yet maybe 60mm). Not quite at w/r level today (155kg).

New Vulcan

Needs seasoning.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Chest n back

CG Bench Press - done in rack

to 140-kilos x 1, 2 and 2 dropped to 100-kilos x8 and dropped again to 60-kilos x 11 reps = pumped

LPD with v handle

to stack x

DB Rows

to 80-kilos x 8 reps @

Adj thick bar

At this point Lisa arrived, sometime toned figure competitor (Nabba Wales 2010 3rd place) and occasional powerlifter. Coached on bench, pulldowns, rotator cuff and tricep work


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Power squat

to 240-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 600-kilos (most of safeties a few at the end below) x 11 reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 17 rp reps

Leg Curls

to 18p x 8 reps

Frame holds for time

usual x 3 sets (H11+2 mats) and first sets poor pickup but carried on anyway.


----------



## Mobster

dutch_scott said:


> Did anyone ever lift the 252kg accidental worlds biggest atlas stone i sent off with you and your boys?


Hi Scott, no idea what's happened to it now that the units closed but back when we were open and it was being used two guys got air under it. Loz (Laurence Shahlaei) and Shawn Kenny. Both got it a good few inches off the floor (mid-shins). Shawn looked like he was gonna actually lap it one time (we were just outside the main doors) which would have been something else. As he almost rolled it over his knees he fell over. We were all waiting for the crack of bone but he'd somehow managed to roll it away. After breathing sighs of relief we coated him off with comments like 'Scouse ****, I thought you'd done your femur' while pulling him off the deck.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Need to eat another meal or drink another shake every day. Annoyingly although strength is going forward I have dropped a pound or two. Grr

CG Bench Press

Faffed around loads. I got better as timer went on because I dropped the safety bars to a lower position and got the bar to my chest and not hitting the bars as per the first couple of efforts

to 140-kilos x 3 reps (damned hard), 2, 2, 2 then d/s 100-kilos x 10 reps, 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s heavy sets with

Iso Lever Row

to 95-kilos a side x 8 reps @

LPD

to stack+ 5kg plate x 8 reps

Adj T/Bar

Training this often at the mo to get my close to my 1RM asap. It'll drop off as I get close to some decent numbers.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Fit only for as coffin yesterday. It was a real effort to do anything. Lemsip, Penicillin and bed and zero training mean I was able to 'rise again', like Dracula, around lunchtime. Today, Sunday, it's more a sweaty thing so hopeful as 24-48hr viral thing.

*Sunday*

I was at the desk early and as warm as you like in spite of it always being cold down here. Mind you I was well covered up and, at that point, still wearing yesterdays kit (yes I was that rough then). More Lemsip and a wash n brush up and I was ready to sweat out some more germs at the gym.

Seated press in rack

to 105-kilos x 4 reps

HDB Curls

to 30-kilos (did not go to last heavy set as per) - 15-kilos x 12 reps

TPD

to 14p +1/2 plate x 3 x 5 reps

Adj T/Handle


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

SHDL

Bloody hard as per

2HP - volume

to 82.7kg x 3, 4, 5 reps. Skin still torn

in between went out with big hammer and knocked out wall with builder and 22lb hammer


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Finally had a nice monster of a session. Rammstein CD helped. Bad nights sleep and **** poor diet did not. I will make up for it in a minute.

VG and Gripper holds

2HP

Nice run up and throttle approach helped. Did 4 x 2 x 98.7-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Power squat machine

to 280-kiulos x 8+ reps

Leg Press

to 630-kilos x 8+ reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 20 reps

Leg Curls

to 19p x 9 reps

Frame hold

last set ugly as all hell. I'm never gonna like this even if I get good.


----------



## NSGym

Hows everything going steve

saw the mention of a gym near you opening, looked quite good

are you training at home at the moment??


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Sledgehammer deadlifts

Brutal as always. Job still done.

2HP - volume

to 82.6-kilos x 4, 5 and 6 reps. Cut off torn skin from previous session this afternoon

Small medley

inc RB260. 2-inch v-bar, MDB, hubs, etc


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Seated press in rack

to 100-kilos x 6, 4 and 4 reps

HDB Curls

to 40-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

s/s

TPD

to 14.5p x 2 x 6 with no sleeves on

Adj T/Bar yada yada

Pukey at finish


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Enormously ****ed off for a bunch of reasons - pick one - they'll all do. Marched up almost to the tops of the hills over Cymbach in the freezing and cold rain late morning - felt all 280lbs and 48 years. In the gym I was on fire.

Gripper holds for time

Best so far

2HP

to 100.2-kilos x 1+1, 1, 1, F, 1, 1 reps (6 total)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench

to 135-kilos (140 x 3 very hard reps dropped to 135) x 3 x 3 reps, then d/s 100-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 14 reps = pump

Iso lever row

to 100-kilos a side x 8 reps

Low row

1/2 x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, then 1 arm 12p x 8 reps, 15p (3/4 stack) x 8 reps

Adj t/handle

a little more than last time x 3 x 3 reps either hand (5kg difference


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Sledgehammer deadlift

stupidly hard at these levels. I may stop at this weight and just try n get better at it.

2HP - volume

to 82.7-kilos x 3 x 5 reps (3 x 6 next time)

Hub work (for medley)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Up at silly o'clock (4am or so) and then first, bar owner, to gym.

Power Squat

to 300-kilos x 6 reps.

Leg Press

to 650-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 20 reps

Seated Leg Curl

stack x 8 reps

Frame holds


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Trained / coached Lewis Graddon (105 class competitor in my upcoming competition)

Gripper holds for time

I do NOT use a 2.5-kilo weight so this can easily effect what I may do by with an actual timed (as opposed to counting in my head) by Lewis plus having him there I did quite well. I also used his coc 3 gripper instead of my RB260ip gripper.

Previous WR was 43 and current is 46 seconds. I did 44 in training with 2 weeks to go.

2HP

100.2kg with 5 x 1 reps in spite of small skin tears right thumb web.

Medley

Inc MDB, adj thick handle, hubs (poor), 2-inch v-bar, etc two circuits 3 x


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Just a few sessions left (9??)

LPD

to stack + 2 half plates x 8 reps

CG Bench

to 135-kilos x 3 x 3 reps - 100-kilos x 10 reps - 60-kilos x 15 reps

1 arm db row

to 80-kilos x 8 reps @

adj t/handle


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Gripper - timed holds

2HP - max

to 102.7-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

am appointment (moved from pm) + snotty nose / slight temp means rescheduling of training to mid-afternoon rather than late (other gym stuff is usually morning and grip stuff here around 5pm). Am also coaching later.

S/H/D/L

All super tough. As before I'd intended staying at the same weight but wanted to add another set today - not happening. Toughed out 3 x 3 very slow rest pause style sets and reps each hand.

2HP - volume

to 82.7-kilos x 3 x 6 and 1 set of 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Feeling rough - gum infection etc probably as good an indication as any that I'm over trained. Just heard son-in-laws grand dad is in hospital and it's not looking good. There's a lot of affection for him where they all live and I've got my fingers crossed for all of them.

H DB Curls

to 40-kilos @ x 8 reps @ - 22.5-kilos @ x 8 reps @

Seated press

to 105-kilos x 5 reps

TPD

to 15p x 8 reps, 10p x 8 reps

Adj T/Bar

Coached Lisa through a leg / squat workout after


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

One of the last of the few. Grippers could have been better. I might have been better served mimicking the event with an all out one shot effort. Pinch I took a little out of the work set to about 1-2 kilos less than my very best for today.

Gripper - timed holds

2HP - max

to 106.7-kilos.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Early start and an ass dragging session. I hit the wall on the adj thick bar and dropped to doing some 'to failure' sets on the Inch. Guy on desk (Gars brother??) talked about giving me a gym shirt to wear for comp.

C/G/Bench Press

to 137.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Drop sets were off. As good an indication of any of my hitting the wall.

Iso-lever rows

to 102.5-kilos a side (1 at a time) x 6 reps

Cable rows

to 15.5plates x 8 reps.

Adj T/Bar

worked to 1 rep with 1.25-kilos more than before with my right hand and then, even dropping back down, could do no more. I went outside and berated myself and tried again - no good. So did 2 sets of 3 with the 77kg Inch and then 1 set of 4 right handed 3 left. Finally, probably too late, tried a single rep where I'd try to drop and catch it. Was dripping sweat at this point.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

back from gym. The last session, bar some stretching, pre the comp. Took my sweet time and was powered by everything and anything inc another on the house coffee - cheers Gar.

Power squat machine

to 300-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 670-kilos x 8 reps (had to be very gentle with it as I had a 15kg disc on each side just about hanging on)

Leg ext

to 11p x 1 leg at a time x 9 reps??

Leg Curl

I had a proper 'my last set this week so make the most of it yer monkey' moment and then ground out 12 slow reps with the stack (target of 9).

NO FRAME HOLDS

just wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## Mobster

The joys of no car always present themselves as a challenge with these sorts of events. 90% of the time it's not an issue but when you're going the requisite distance needed for Basingstoke from where I live it might have been nice. So, instead, it meant an early start of 4.40am and out and on way to the station with two bananas (I wasn't ready for a bowl of cereal at that time) and my ruck sack by 20 to 6. Still you get thinking time on the train. Apart from running like an old bent over woman from one platform to another with just a few spare minutes for my connection, which then sat there for 3 more (!!) the journey was uneventful. Martin thoughtfully arranged for his good wife Emma to collect me from the station and I'm glad she did. One map I saw made it look no distance at all. It wasn't.

On arrival I saw we'd timed it so that the Fareham mob including Lloyd, Rob etc had turned up at the same time. The venue, a very large tent, was impressive and I eyed up some of the real ales on offer with an eye on a 'after the comp bevvy'. Stouts and Porters - yum. The usual greetings and eying up of equipment and would be opponents took place. I fancy there may have even been a touch of gamesmanship in the way the odd heavy object was moved about easily. A glove laid down in challenge or just the usual big lumps showing off?? I do know we're all as bad when we see said items out of competition - we instantly want to have a go yet, as I have written before, it sometimes good to save your strength for the events themselves. The organizers, with so much to do (weighing, signing in, etc), started a few minutes behind schedule but we were soon underway with the first event. I'll write as per from my own performance perspective rather than a complete over view because, at times, I need to concentrate on my game only.

Adjustable thick bar.

Essentially a non rotating handle on a small set up. There are 4 sizes to choose from and I went for 60mm. A flange on the back means the thumb cannot be locked over the fingers and a loading pin is added with weights to set the challenge. You pull as high as you like but there is a minimum for everyone. The key is, as always, to do enough and save strength for later.

I think I may have mentioned that in training I use essentially zero chalk, if any, and just dry my hands like a mad man against my trousers. I'd been using a 3 x 3 system and worked up to around 107 left handed and 110 or so right. In the last 6-8 sessions (2x a week or so) I'd changed this to working to 130-kilo plus set up with either hand for multiple singles. I had an idea that not only would I do more because I was competing I might get a little more again because other lads would get chalk on the handle we used. It worked out that half used one size and the other the same as me 60mm. I even checked before hand that the two strongman guys, Rob and Lloyd, could actually get their fingers in. Was I, perhaps, shooting myself in the foot?? Nah. I think I planned to do something like 110, 120 and 130 for my first 3 attempts and that's about what I pulled. At 130kg only Rob Frampton and I were left and we both had a go at 140 (140.2kg exactly - or close to 308.5lbs) with my right hand. Rob missed it and I did not. A new British record, as was the previous 130+, by about 13-kilos. I asked for, while the scores were totted up, a chance to see if I could do the world record (around 330lbs) and a fraction over was loaded but I missed it by 2 inches or so. A first place for me and a nice marker to throw down.

Silver bullet

Ironmind created a challenge involving their already tough grippers in which a stub (the 'bullet') is put between the handles of (for us) a CoC 3 gripper (a challenge in and of itself to close) and the 'insertion' proved tricky for many. Then, with the stub, it also has a small weigh (2.5kg) hanging from it. I got lucky with the insertion but felt I'd taken the edge of a very good time with the efforts on the previous event. Even so my time was, I was told, 2 seconds short of the British record and again enough for 1st place. The scoring system, based on percentages, gave me a good margin here with my 42.23 (winning so 100%) against 2nd place Stew Killicks 29.14 and 69% of my effort. Two events and 2 wins. So far so good.

Loading medley

In spite of the fact that I have done ok on these events I'm no fan. The person providing the equipment always has an advantage, if only of familiarity, and I simply do not have anything like the range of kit I used to have or had access to. Even though I tied for a 2nd place spot with 170kg Lloyd Renals. Rob Frampton won . I could not match his effort with the baby inch (53kg) over a bar and I just did not budge the 45lb hub lift but I think I was the only one to manage the heavy 77kg / 169lbs anvil by the horn during the comp (we'd had something like it at the Mighty Mitts event so I had more chance and experience of pulling such an object compared to the other). It was thus and so 2 1sts and a 2nd - onwards

Two hands pinch

Following a break (see mad rush to nearby toilets and consumption of snacks etc... or was that just me ha ha) up next was the two hand pinch. A standard for these events I'll copy and paste the regs later for those needing to know what the heck it is I did so well on (or not - we'll see). I had the mis-fortune to go first as my preferred width was thinnest at 44mm and that's how it came out. I was the ONLY athlete lifting at this width. That meant the only break I'd get was when weights were changed for me. Like a workout only speeded up. I played it carefully a 90-kilo opener. I would stalk the area in front of the crowd keeping my mind set right and then when I saw it was loaded and ref in position march on over,m set myself right and pull. The second 100-kkilos or so was as solid as my first effort and I asked for 105-kilos or so (loaded as 104.95). Another run at it, up she goes and now I am in game mode and shouting at it and showing it my first. I know Rob might pull something good and I've got nothing to measure it again so without knowing that No 3 was already enough I took a stab at 110-kilos but it stayed where it was.

By necessity of the way it is it seemed to take an age for the heaviest lifts to show themselves and I was right in that last man of the rest of the group standing was Rob. His pull of 102.86kg was solid as you could wish for. He had two lifts spare so I suggested he either add exactly 2.5kg to win by a very slim margin or go up another notch which was about 4-kilos more or 2-kilos passed me. He opted for the 2nd. Two tries and it stayed put. Another first for me and one I thought I might need.

Sledgehammer deadlift.

I wont say too much about this. The hammer - easy as you like. But how quick did mere fractions of weight added begin to bite and how? Damn quick. Rob, on all of his efforts (both warm ups and event lifts) bar the very last one looked like he could do it all day. I'd an idea I might be 2nd but Stew Killick (I'd had him 1st) mader 2nd to Robs top spot and I settled for third. At some point, haven taken tow bits at a weight and failed it had occurred to me that I'd STILL be 3rd even if I made it so stopped right there. A moment of common sense.

Frame hold

Now fatigue rose to it';s highest point of the day. All my tricks used to sustain my energy weren't helping as parts started to ache, creak and hurt. I saw Rob doing some stretches, impressive in itself for a big man, and managed to pop outside and do a few of my own. While others pulled the 450lbs (for the 105 and under class) or 700lbs /. 318kg. Using a large steel frame with added weights (quite visual) and a bunch of wood to level out the ground you stand looking out at the crowd. The handles were, for me, around my knees and so further down the 285-kilos I'd been using to train on at Powerhouse. This is an event were any of the strongmen could, on paper, get back so much of whatever margin in the points I might have. We've seen as much as 2 minutes in big strongman comps where the backs of vans on frames had been pulled and held. My best was about 40-seconds and after the day I'd had... probably not that. So I'd fully expected some crazy times and was trying to work out precisely what I might need to do to win by any kind of slim margin. But, it seemed, the effort of all the other events on their hands was throwing a spanner in thew works. Lloyd did a respectable 29.4 seconds which I fancied I might match. Stew 20.2 and Rob 16.4. I went up to Rob and asked what had happened - I'd been convinced it was his to lose. He showed me his hand and he had the beginning of a lump of flesh coming away. Ouch. So up I went. It seemed to take me and age to set my now shoeless (my feet cramped as I removed them) feet into position and get my mind ready. Then the pull - god damn 700lbs is heavy!!!! Immediately it was just a case of hanging on and need and want to take me any distance around the clock face and nearer to the win. H-A-N-G O-N HANG ON, HANG ON. Then suddenly I was done. A real sense of relief and 'it's over' for me and I am sure for everyone else to.

Now, as if from no where I found myself wrapping and then bending the remaining hot rolled steel 8mm bars for the crowds entertainment. Quite where the strength had come from lord knows but there it was. In the medley a right angle had sufficed and here i was folding them into a U I took a moment to grab a beer from one of the bars - the first of a few that night. My god it tasted good and I am fairly sure the first half didn't even hit my taste buds it went down so quick. Back to the front, half pint in tow and the prizes were being awarded. Having paid some attention to what I needed to win before I knew I was ok but not by how much. Stew, who I hadn't noticed putting in what I thought were outstanding efforts, with the exception of the sledgehammer lift, was right there with almost no training in 2nd place. If proof be needed of experience and being a specialist being enough he was it. I was, after nigh on 2 years out of full grip competitions there I was - last man standing. Tom, perhaps in excitement, called me 'a legend' which is very nice but (having enjoyed the moment with a smug grin) did think 'I can never train like I think that way'. I have to go all out and get as close as I can to being a human train wreck in the gym and on the platform so I can earn such accolades.

That was, as that say, that. I did enjoy more than a few pints with Mike McKenzie for company and we both knocked out a good steak dinner before I dribbled my wrecked bod into a very nice hot bath at the hotel after - that I really needed.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

'fun' at appt today (changed again). In fact a little insulting. Also, yesterday, some complete and utter &&&& messaged me about someone I know being dead (they weren't). Some people just need a slap. Anyway

Gripper work

to

L/H: RB 260 x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: BBSE x VVN, then 2 x 1 reps, then an attempt at the coc 4 (1/4 inch)

2HP

to +82.5kg (105.2) x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Started late (blame the blonde fox ha ha) and coaching session cancelled. My best guess is there are other attractions of a 'recreational' nature calling and not, a la a day off from school, my iffy belly ha ha Apparently ok to go to gym but not be coached. We shall see. Still you never know. On the other hand I trained as though I was lifting in a competition. The only issue being a slightly sort back first thing following the monster session of yesterday.

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 (15) x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 (18) x 5 x 1 reps

2HP

to 105.2-kilos x 2 reps / a double, then 3 x 1 reps

2-inch v-bar

Mostly for ****s n giggles.

to bar (12.5kg) + 110-kilos x 1 rep @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

What a 'kin weekend. Amazing highs and horrid, horrid lows. Had to dab my eyes more than once. I awoke this morning ready to choke the life out of whatever Monday was gonna bring so the gym was monstered.

V/Gripper and TSG gripper work

to

L/H: 5/6 x 4 x 1 reps and held closed

R/H: to an attempt on the CoC 4 again x 1/4 inch but preceded by 3 x 1 (of 4) with a BBSE.

2HP

to +83-kilos x 2 x 1 reps and 1 x 2 reps. My hands were clamps. Locked in, no slippage, work done.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

LOVED the previous 24 hours with a new friend. Because I was entertaining as it were I trained later and the coached Lisa right after. Thank god for caffeine.

Hammer DB Curls

to 45-kilos x 6 loose reps

Done first as rack mirror was used for curls (FFS)

Seated Press

to 105-kilos x 4 reps

TPD

to 15.5p x 8 reps (sleeves and dipping belt + weight to hold me in position) + drop set

Inch

1,2 x 3 reps and a few holds for time. Dizzy after.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Entertaining again. Trained in my space.

DODLTB

to +200-kilos x 2 x 1 reps using Savage Strength / Watson Gym hollow thick bar (10kg)

CG Bench Press

used 27kg Pullums custom bar (30mm) to +112.5-kilos (137.5kg) x 3 x 1 reps drop set 67-kilos x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Knackered before I started so not bad all things considered. I may change the 2HP back to a strength one session/volume the next session and possibly pick a lift to work on between those sessions to break it up

Vulcan

Took a while to find my groove - see knackered.

L/H: to 5/6 x VVN, VN, VN, VVN, N

R/H: to 6/7 x VN, F, 1, VVN

2HP

to plus 83.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. Skin on my thumb webbing wasn't impressed so stopped there.


----------



## Mobster

Away weekend

*Monday*

Power Squat

to 305-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 680-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

(felt heavy) to stack 11 hard reps

Leg Ext

to 12p x 8 reps a per leg


----------



## Mobster

Those two days away may have, it seems, done me some good. See below. Faffed around during warm ups with fitting a new fluorescent bulb in gym bar area. Took my time by popping into office during pinches for at the pc

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

on form tonight. More so left hand.

to

L/H: 5/6 x 4 x 1 reps. 3 held closed while I wrote a note in my log book.

R/H: 6/7 x 1, 1, TnG, 1 reps

2HP

to 106.2-kilos x 1, 1, 2, 2 reps I'd planned on doing 5 x 1 reps so was quite happy with doubling it twice.


----------



## Mobster

Back oh so slightly sore this morning. I did notice that the slightly heavier pressing yesterday etc pulled on it a tad. Even so decided to see what I could do, up to 110-kilos, on 2HP. Job done 

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

did some additional work with TS grippers

L/H: 5/6 x VVN, VVN, 1, 1 (wide set), 1 held shut as per last session

R/H: BBSE x 3 x 1 reps, RB330 x F (nasty gripper to use), RFB300 x N, CoC 4 x 1/2 inch (so not a good day on that), RB300 x VVN, N (poor set), N

2HP

to a single rep with 109.7-kilos total.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Double over hand dead lift thick bar

to 210-kilos x 3 x 1 reps interrupted by call which took me outside in cold so made sure to limber before next effort.

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (zero problems - I do so love singles) d/s 100-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps in dribs and drabs

V-bar handled lat pulldowns

to stack x 10 reps + d/s 1/2 stack x 8 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: to 6/6 x attempts

R/H: to 6/7 x 4 x 1 reps

2HP

to 112.2-kilos x 2 of 3 x 1 reps (videoed)

Videoed session by Dawn.

MDB x1-2 singles


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Grr Bloody family - can't live with 'em, can't kick them up the **** hard enough. If you ring me and tell me what I am thinking then apparently there's no need to keep talking on my part. So...

Appt from building control later. Fingers crossed nowt (or very little needs doing). NB: jarred my back missing a step last night hence workout

Power squat

First set ok but 200kg second set and my right lower back said 'no mas, no' so I didn't.

Leg Press

Boobed here. Loaded 5 x 25kg plates and added it up as though they were 20's. So instead of the noted weight of 250kg etc etc I thought I did 200kg etc etc until I was unloading. So worked to 650 (600??) x 8 reps with wraps on.

Leg Ext

to 13p x 1 leg at a time x 8 rest pause reps

Leg Curls


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

930am appt and marched back at 100 miles n hour. Then off to Carl Coffey's for a workout at his.

Grippers

Various brands and strengths

B/H: GHP 6 and 7 x 1 rep @

L/H: GHP 8 x N, VN and N

R/H: GHP 8 x 1, Atom Gripz 3 band smooth x 1 easy rep, 4 bands narrow x x 1 rep, 4 band x VN, dropped o HG350 x 1 and VVN

The other Horne pinch set up

to about 101.8-kilos (eqv to 111.8 on Euro I am told) x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Sometimes I am a moron. That's it. Also my shaker broke and I opened my bag at the gym to gunk ha ha

Seated Press

to 107.5-kilos x 1 rep/ Too heavy so dropped back to 100-kilos x 4 reps. May look to do 3 x 3 with that next time.

DB Curls

Stayed light

10-kilos x 12 reps, 20-kilos x 10 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Overhead tricep ext

5p x 12 reps, 7p x 10 reps, 10p x 8 reps d/s 5p x 8 reps

Haven't done these for a while and they always used to make my arms sore.

DB F/W/curl

20-kilos x 12 reps, 30-kilos x 10 reps, 40-kilos x 12 reps (nice)

Inch walk

No go with left hand but managed 2 20 feet lengths (1 at a time) with right banging away against my thigh.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Motto for pinch was 'chalk up, walk up, pick up' and thus it was done.

V/Gripper

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep and then a VVN (poor set), 6/6 x F, F, VVN, F reps

* need to try 6/5 rather than 6/6

R/H:6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1, 1, 1, TNG

2HP

to +88-kilos (110.7kg total) x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

off to docs to register and then gym

Shoulder press seated as per

too 100-kilos x 3 reps, then 4 reps (aim for 3x3 next time)

HDB Curls

to 40-kilos @ x 8 reps d/s with 15-kilos x 10 reps

TPD

to 15-kilos x 8 very hard reps d/s with 8p x 10 reps

Inch for fun (photos on Facebook)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Late start due to chatting with a certain female online (gotta love Skype)

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 6/5 x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 7/6 x 4 x 1 reps

2HP

to 111.2kg (up .5kg from the last session) x 1, 1*, F, 1 (* ugly as hell)

In spite of legging it up to the kitchen and putting food on and then legging it down again the session went well.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Collected (having paid customs duty... grrr) my Ironmind 3 and a 3.5 gripper from the local post office. I took them to the gym, opened the box and then the grippers and closed them. I later did the same with no chalk on the 3 and even a couple of credit card sets.

Power Squat machine

to 250-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 660-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

to stack x 12 r/p reps

s/s

Leg Ext

to 13.5p @ leg x 8 hard r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Prelude: Many, many months ago, having sold my Gloucester home, I decided to treat myself to one of thew GHP grippers from Wade Gillingham's Superstore. I contacted Wade to ask what might be good and he, rather than let me buy one, send me one to allow me to complete the GHP challenge. Well, being between homes and without a camera etc, it sat in the box it had arrived in - sealed and unopened - for months. Having finally settled in my new home here in South Wales and with the new love of my life camera's on hand (Dawn) I decided this Saturday was a good a time as any.

TSG gripper work

warmed up with Vulcan 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, swapped to a CoC 3 x 1 rep and a CoC 3.5 x 1 rep. All set as per.

I started with the RH and followed the terms and conditions (so box opened on camera, gripper stays in view and the enclosed block is used). It was a GHP 8 and I did 2 reps on camera. For some reason my pc would not recognize Dawn's memory card so I am waiting on her to send me a file to forward to Wade. Following the attempt I also did a few set attempts with myt left hand (VVN) and several more wide closes, no block used, in my office while we faffed around with the memory card etc If my attempt is recognized I will be alongside Juha and Andrew D in the top 3-4 spot (so probably No 5). I'm fairly confident I can equal Nathan H at No 1 with the GHP 9 for 1 rep. http://www.gillinghamhp.com/gc.aspx

2HP

to 111.2-kilos x 4 x 1 mostly solid reps (second moved a tiny bit)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

To amuse myself I did a few closes of the GHP8 between sets of both bench and deadlifts.

CG Bench Press

to 142-kilos (bar is 27kg) x 6 x 1 reps

D/O/T/B/D/L

to 190-kilos x 1,1,1,1 and then 2 r/p reps cos time was getting on.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Got a confirmation that my GHP 8 attempt (2 reps) was passed. So I am in the No 3 spot.

Vulcan and TSG gripper work

to

L/H: GHP8 x N, VN, VVN, VVN VVN reps

R/H: CoC 3.5 x 2 x 1 reps, BBSE x 2 x 1 reps, CoC 4 x 1/4-inch and a N attempt.

2HP

to 112.7-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Tip of the day - do not pick at the past. Sufficient to say I NEEDED to work out my feelings at the gym

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

s/s

Hammer DB curl

to 40-kilos x 8 reps @ loose

TPD

to 15p x 8 reps and a drop set of 8p x 8 reps. Used belt to hold me down and last set v hard.

Inch 'catch'

In essence I pick it up right handed quickly, let it go for a fraction of a second (working on bettering that), and then 'catch it'. Managed two rough n ready singles


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/ Gripper + TSG

to

L/H: GHP8 x VVN, N, VVN, TnG reps

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x N, 1, 1, TnG,

2HP

to 112.7kg x 2 x 1 reps and 2 failed reps

*Friday*

Rest / company

*Saturday*

Safety Squat bar

**** poor effort. My lower back did NOT like this at all.

Bar x 8 reps, +40-kilos x 8 and 6 reps

Leg Press

to 660-kilos x 11 reps

Leg Curls

1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps, 10 reps

s/s

Leg Ext

1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 d/d reps, no reps worth a mention one leg at a time

Inch catch work

*Sunday*

Felt off by 5% all day for one reason or another

V/Gripper

L/H: 6/5 x VVN, N, VVN, N, VN, N

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 2 x N reps

2HP

to 107.7-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 1 just there rep and then skin tore on my left thumb


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

@ PH

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 5 x 1 reps, then d/s 100-kilos x 8 reps and 60-kilos x 12 reps

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 2 x 3 reps (loads better than last session)

Inch work

Played as per. Training at PH later in the day meant a few new faces saw my Inch work (as in it doesn't get used or lifted by anyone else)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Lots of painting done, Felt well moody in the am better after lunch. Back slightly sore from yesterdays deadlifts

V/Gripper and TSG

to

L/H: CoC 3 x 2 x VVn, 1, TnG, 1, 1 reps Found reps better if dog leg was out and not in in L/H

R/H: CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x VVN then 5 x 1 reps

2HP

Had to be real careful and keep an eye on the still repairing skin on left thumb so stopped at less than maximum.

to +80-kilos (102.7) x 1 rep and then left it there.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Rest (more of a missed day than a rest day)

*Friday*

Power Squat

to 260-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 680-kilos x 7 hard reps (felt it in muscles on top of thigh)

Leg Curls

to stack x 12 reps

Leg Ext

to 13px 8 hard reps (more so left leg)

Inch work


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Late start for me and a couple of missed sessions make all the difference.

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x VN, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 5 x 1 reps

2HP

to (lower than usual and off the sweet spot - also a slow start but as reps progressed form improved))

107.7-kilos x F, 1, 1,TnG, 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

@ home

CG Bench Press

to 142-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (last 3 s/s with deads)

DO TB DL

to 170-kilos x 5 reps (last rep v ugly)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper and TSG

1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 5/5 x 1 rep @ then

L/H: to GHP 8 x N, 1, TnG, VN, VN

R/H: to 2 attempts at the CoC 4 (both to 1/4 inch)

2HP

The two hand pinch w/out was, to be frank, ****e. The skin tear on my left thumb webbing needs more time and even lifting off the sweet spot still caused grief.

*Wednesday*

Mind **** today. Not helped by the gym scales. On the up a free t-shirt from the gym is nice. The loss on the scales motivated my gym work. Used a BP Intra product during workout (as in amino acids drink)

Seated press

to 102.5-kilos x 2 x 4 hard reps - 60-kilos x 8 reps

s/s heavy sets with

Hammer DB Curls

to 45-kilos x L5/6R reps - 22.5-kilos x 8 reps

s/s heavy set with

TPD

7p x 8 reps, 11p x 8 reps, 15p x 8 reps - 8p x 8 reps

Inch

L3/4R reps, L4/5R reps. Too out of it to do farmers walk


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Man on a mission today. Went to JSP+, bank, opticians (collected new glasses), dentist (signed in and booked appt), shops and did a bunch of other stuff. Tesco sim not working so cancelled contract and signed with Virgin. Slightly more expensive but more than double minutes and unlimited texts. Back home and later in the day plumber called and may be able to start work next week and may even have a roofer for me. I just need a sensible quote.

I painted while grip training and knocked pinch on the head for now and so adjustable thick bar came forward. I'd like to do 160-kilos by the spring.

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 6 x 1 reps. Even this irritated my tear.

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps

Adj thick bar

B/H: to set up (at 60mm) +110-kilos x 4 x 1 reps then was on fire and did 6 reps with each hand (right was better)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

P/Squat

to 280-kilos x 6 reps

L/Press

to 680-kilos x 6 reps

L/Curls

to stack x 10 reps

Leg Ext

to 13p x 8 r/p reps

*Saturday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: to 5/6 x 1, 1, F, N, 1, VN, 1 reps

R/H: to 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps then 6/7 x N, 7/6 x F, 6/7 x VVN

Adj T/Handle

to set up + 112.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps with either hand

*Sunday*

Rest

*Monday*

Close Grip Bench Press

to 145-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

D/O/T/B/D/L

to 197.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps. Tough as belt was being a bugger to adjust and needs replacing. On the first very ugly set I was notr getting my hips through at the top. Much adjusting of belt and so a long rest and the second set was better.

Inch


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 1, VVN, 1 reps then 6/5 x 1, 1, F reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, then 6/7 x VVN, 1, N, 1 reps

Adj T/handle

to +115-kilos x 2 x 3 reps each hand


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

appt at 1030 and then chasing up stuff. Most amusing was a automated call from Virgin re their service to me yesterday (try **** poor). They got it in the neck.

While working out I dragged my bedding down to the office (so damned cold upstairs it had to be done) and hoovered, prepped my evening meal etc etc. It slows me down for a power workout rather than a faster paced conditioning / bodybuilding style routine.

Torsion Spring Grippers

to

L/H: GHP 8 x VN, VVN, VVN, VN, VVN VVN reps

R/H: CoC 3.5 x 3 x 1 reps, then BBSE x 1, 1, N, 1 reps

2HP

to + 85-kilos x one fail and then a single rep. I wanted to see how I was (still strong ha ha) and how the skin was (held out). I did not do any more to keep it from tearing


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Funny old mood and off my game today. Too much empathy - a sign of my age and or having changed from how I used to be. Harden the f**k up is the motto for today.

P/Squat

My back decided it was not having it at all.

set up x 12 reps no problem, 100-kilosx 8 reps easy. 200-kilos no sirree.

The following done as two giant sets.

Leg Press

200-kilos x 50 reps, 30 reps

Leg Curls

1/2 stack x 30 reps, 1/2 stack x 30 reps

Leg Ext

1/2 stack x 30 reps, 1/2 stack x 30 reps

Inch

6 back to back reps each and then two x holds for time each hand.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Working out whatever at the gym (PH)

C G Bench Press

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kmilos x 6 reps, 145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps 147.5-kilos x 1 rep, 100-kilos x 10 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

1 arm dumbbell row (lower back too sore still)

50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps @ arm

Inch

a handful of one hand deadlifts / pickups and 1 hold per hand.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 5 of 6 x 1 reps (hand slipped on N only rep)

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 of 3 x 1 reps (**** poor set)

Adj Thick Bar

to +116.25-kilos x 2 x 3 reps each alternating


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Plumbers been here for day two. Now I need an electrician... money out does not equal money in  In a very moody mood on way to gym aided by two bills from B Gas. One for 4k and another for 1.4k. Both bollocks.

@ PH

P/squat

Didn't go mad as back still not 100%.

To 150-kilos x 10 reps

Leg Press

to 600-kilos x 15 reps off of pins

Leg Curl

to stack x 8 reps (hard for some reason)

Leg Ext

to stack x 15 d/d reps

Inch + Fat Gripz + showing off

worked to FG + 90-kilo dumbbell., After workout showed a member my one handed Inch farmers walk by doing a there and back on the mats - about 30 feet


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

T S Grippers

to

L/H: CoC 3 x 3 r/p reps, acc effort on a CoC 3.5 1/2 inch (which was nice), GHP 8 x VVN, N, VN, F, F, VVN

R/H: CoC 3 x 3 reps, GHP8 x x 1 reps, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1, VVN, TnG, 1, 1 reps

2HP

to +82.5-kilos (104.7-kilos) x 2 x 1 reps and 1 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

Been away, been ****ed off. Life got in the way. The week or so off has not been kind. Onwards

*Thursday*

C G B/Press

to 139.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

D/O/T/B/D/L

to 150-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

*Friday*

TSG

warmed up as per with the VG then

L/H: coC 3 x 1,N,1, VVN

R/H: CoC 3 x 3 reps, CoC 3.5 x 3 x 1 reps, BBSE x 1, VVN, 1 reps

2HP

to 104.5 x 1, 1, 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Wallowed in self pity yesterday. Such is life. Grabbed said life by the balls today and used it to spur me through a half decent workout. A little dizzy at times but that may have been down to not eating as much as usual Friday and Saturday.

P/Squat

Back still holding me off doing my best but some adjusting (lowered foot plate for example) saw it ok

to 150-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 620-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

to stack x 8 hard reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 8 reps

Inch

x 3 alt reps and then 3 reps each touch n go.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Not over done today. Mostly due to coughing and spluttering most of the day. Hopefully just a cold.

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x N, N, N

R/H:n 6/7 1/4, F, 1/4

Adj T/Handle

B/H: to +110-kilos x 3 alternating reps each


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Up with the lark etc. Off to the closed gym I go.. back I come. Ergo much reduced workout later in the day. Left shoulder a bit stiff hence slow rise in weights.

Seated Press in rack

Used my pullums bar

bar x 8 reps, 47 x 8 reps, 57 x 8 reps, 67 x 8 reps, 77 x 8 reps, sleeves on, 87 x 4 reps, sleeves off, 47 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday *

Appt in town. Went well. Feel good factor made gym feel easy if late.

TSG

to

L/H: CoC 3 x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: finished on BBSE x 3 x 1 reps

2HP

to +83-kilos (105.7) x 1, 1, 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Not supposed to be back until later but here I am so to the gym we go. Then off to Cardiff after food.

CG Bench

to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/s

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 3 r/p reps. Hard


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Thank god for naps. I didn't hit the sack until 4am and so was blitzed. Throw in a rail replacement service and I needed some zz's.

V/Gripper

could have been better

L/H: to 5/6 x 1, N and F.

R/H: to 6/7 x 2 x 1/4-inch and 1 fail. Poor.

2HP

upped the weight. Skin tore a bit so I clipped it off and did what needed to be done.

to + 83.5-kilos (106.2kg)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Sorted out stuff before Powerhouse gym. Back tight so lots done to get it working

P Squat

to 170-kilos x 8. Sat down and back which helped.

Leg Press

to 630-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

to 18p x 12 d/d reps

s/s

Leg Ext

to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

It's amazing what feeling like you've been stitched up can do to ones mood and so, by default, ones training. I was well up for it.

V/Gripper then TSG

To:

L/H: to CoC 3 x 5 x 1 reps followed by VVN, VVN, VN

R/H: 3 attempts at CoC 4 first best at N

Adj thick handle

to +110-kilos x 3 reps alternating each


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

The mornings ass about face due to a visit to the dentist (ouch!!) and an appt after. So errands done quickly and then straight off to the gym before the days all gone. There was a murder near by (family members??)

I rushed through the workout only to note after it took 35 mins start to finish - which explained how ****ed I was.

Seated press - no sleeves

to 90-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer db curls - no wrist wraps

to 30-kilos @ x 2 x 8 reps

TPD

to 12p x 2 x 10 reps

Inch


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Hoped to do some work on the house but too big a job and many distractions (good ones lol)...

V/Gripper

issues with setting etc throughout

L/H: 5/6 x VN, N. F, N

R/H: 6/7 x F, F, N, N

2HP

to 106.2-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 5 x 1 reps, d/s 100-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Lat Pulldowns

89p x 12 reps, 12p x 10 reps, 15p x 10 reps, 18p x 2 x 8 reps

Low Row

stack x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Arrgghh. Plus on arriving at gym, well passed opening time, it was shut. I have owners number so chased that up, half frozen, shopped and then back to gym. Didn't have to pay and got coffee. I allowed the mornings frustrations to fuel the workout.

P/squat

to 180-kilos x 8 reps, foot plate down / ass out.

Leg Press

to 640-kilos x 8 reps

Leg curl

to 18p x 12 reps

s/s

Leg ext

to single leg x 11p x 10 reps each


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

TSG work (warm ups on Vulcan)

to

L/H: GHP 8 x N, F (poor set), VVN, VVN

R/H: CoC 4 x 1/2", 1/4" and less than a quarter inch (slightly longer rest due to call on phone)

Adj T/Handle

to +115-kilos x 3 alternating reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Struggled cos of cough - hello bottle of Covonia

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 3, 4 and 3 reps - d/s 60-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer d/b curls

to 35-kilos x 8 loose reps

TPD

to 14p x 8 reps d/s 8p x 8 reps

supersets etc as per

Inch

x 2 - see cough., I was winded big time.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Off - washed out. Went to bed early after movie.

*Friday*

SNOW!! And so onsie on under kit and off to gym. You didn't think that was gonna stop me did you? Feel a little better.

CG Bench Press

to 142.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps d/s 100-kilos x 8 reps,m 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s heavy sets with

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 3 very r/pause style (dizzy n breathing hard)

Inch

1/3 reps, 3/3 reps and then r/h carry back to rack spot


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Bloody cold and icy. Leg day

Power Squat

this ended up affecting my leg press but I still went up a notch - back to the 300!

to 200-kilos x 8 reps. Foot plate flat

Leg Press

see above

to 660-kilos x 3 reps too much too soon

Leg Curl

to 19p x 12 reps

s/s

Leg Ext

to 12p x 8+ reps each


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Seated Press

to 102.5-kilos x 3 reps, d/s 60-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 37.5-kilos x 8 loose reps

TPD

to 14.5p x 8 reps d/s 8p x 10 reps

Inch

1/1, F/6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Off/rest day - busy

*Thursday*

CG Bench press

to 142.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 4 x 1 reps r/p style

Adj T/Bar

to 120-kilos x 1, 1, 3 reps then a single r/h attempt - fail - at 140-kilos loaded


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Grippers

*Saturday*

Fell over on way to gym (bloody ice) and felt neck wrench. Not happy. Forgot knee wraps

P Squat

to 220-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 560-kilos x 8 reps

L/curls

to stack x 10 reps

Leg Ext

to 12p @ x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

2HP

to 107.2-kilos x 4 x 1 strong reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Struggled today - late night??

Seated Press

to 102.5-kilos x 3 reps d/s to 60-kilos x 15 reps

DB Hammer Curls

to 40-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

to 14p x 8 reps - d/s 8p x 10 reps

Inch work

80-kilos and 90-kilos with Fat Gripz x 1-2 reps each


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 and 1 x VN

Adj T/Bar

to 122.5-kilos x 3 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

V poor session. Grippers way off Pinch not much better. The set up had, for ages, been loose. I tightened it up and end up doing nothing with the top weight.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Power Squat

to 250-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 650-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

while stack x 11 reps

Leg Ext

to 13p x 9 reps

Inch

pickups

L7/R11 and walked back to rack


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 102.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps and d/s x 60-kilos x 10 reps

Hammer db curls

to 42.5-kilos @ x 6 reps

TPD

to 15 plates and add on x 8 r/p reps - d/s x 10p x 10 reps

nothing else


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Gas/electric sorted. Grippers still off - most annoying

TSG

all over the place - best efforts were BBSE x 1 rep RH and a load of VN with a 3 LH

2HP

back to 104.2kg x 7 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

3.15 am I catch a burglar on my premises and to use an US term - handed out a beat down. He was arrested shortly after.

PM

Seated Iso Press

to 3 x 20kg a side x 6 reps (dislike machine) d/s x 20 x 8 reps

Iso Pulldown (1 arm)

to 60kg a side x 8 reps

Low Row

to 12p x 8 reps per arm

*Thursday*

Only able to train left hand. Right strained from handing out beat down (see Wednesday)

Vulcan Gripper

to 5/6 x N, N, N reps

Adj T/Bar

to +126.25kg x

*Friday off*

*Saturday*

round of applause during workout (weights and beat down story) + free hoodie = nice.

Power squat machine

to 260-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 660-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

to stack x 12 d/d reps

Leg Ext

to 13p x 12 d/d reps

Inch

1 rep each. Bad idea with strained / taped and supported right hand. Ouch


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Super sets as per. Hand still aches due incident last week.

Seated Press

to 105-kilos x 3 loose form but hard reps d/s x 60-kilos x 10 reps

Hammer db curls

to 42.5-kilos x 7 loose reps

TPD

to faffed about. Probably by virtue of heavy press.

Inch

to 1 x 3 reps each hand.

Interspersed with gripper work

HG 300 and CoC 3


----------



## Athletes Fuel

Steve

If you don't have good grip strength already, what's a good way to start in your opinion? It's something I personally would like to improve including wrist strength.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Right hand still an issue but I want to get a world record this year so needs must. Baby steps on the gripper work because of issue.

V/Gripper

B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 2/2 x 3 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 4/4 x 1 rep @, 4/5 x 1 rep @

L/H: 5/4 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps

2HP

to (+82.5kg) 105.2-kilos x 1, F, 1, 1, 1 rep (first hard and fail came up only half way then I got my game face on)


----------



## Mobster

Athletes Fuel said:


> Steve
> 
> If you don't have good grip strength already, what's a good way to start in your opinion? It's something I personally would like to improve including wrist strength.


Grip - chinning bar hangs or dumbbell holds for time

Wrists - wrist roller work or wrist curls (forward and reverse).

Invoice to follow


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Blue ****d fly after gym walking at 6mph to make an appt in town

CG Bench Press

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 140-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 142.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 145-kilos x 1 rep d/s sets 100-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps

s/s heavy sets with

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 3 reps

Inch

3 reps, 6 reps, holds for time (right better than left, hand not too much of an issue)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x F, VVN, 1, VN, N

R/H: 6/6 x N, 1

Adj T/Bar

w/up +80kg x 3 each

+127.5kg (too much??)

L/H: F, F, F

R/H: 1, F, F

2HP - volume

to 92.7-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

*Friday*

P/squat machine

to 260-kilos x 10 reps (strong)

Leg Press

to 660-kilos x 10 reps (strong)

Leg Curl

to stack x 12 reps

Leg Ext

to 13p @ x 11 reps @ in d/d


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

rest day

*Sunday*

After a couple of off sessions and my back aching the last 24 hours this:

TSG

warm up on Vulcan then

L/H: CoC 3 x TnG, 1, TnG, VVN

R/H: CoC 3 x 1 rep, GHP 8 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1, 1, VVN

2HP

If I want to break the w/record...

to 108.7-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Back spasms before gym a good reminder to stretch!

Seated Press

to 105-kilos x 3 and 2 reps and d/s x 60-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB curls

to 42.5-kilos x 8 loose reps

TPD

to 15p x 2 x 6 reps + d/s x 8p x 8-10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Monday night, stiff and annoying back and all I did an ad-hoc Millennium dumbbell lift for some visitors. Today back still aches plus a head ache on waking (rearrange pillows I think) and yet my hunger for the August 3rd attempt at a world record 2 hand pinch means...

V/gripper work

to

L/H: 5/5 x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/6 x 5 x 1 reps

2HP (volume)

to +70.5-kilos (93.2kg) x 3 sets of 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

in between entertaining company and Asda delivery / trained at home...

CG Bench Press

to 142.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

DOTBDL

to a low 170-kilos x 5 reps due to back issues


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Once again grippers off. Thinks... why? Then remembers thick bar day before. Tsk

TSG

Usual warm up with Vulcan

L/H: CoC 3 x VVN, VVN, VVN, TnG, VVN

R/H: CoC 3.5 x VVN, N, VVN, N

2HP

to 107.7kg x 2 x 1 TnG reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Monstered it. Took painkillers before I left and boom! Spotted IFBB Pro James Llewellyn.

P Squat mch

to 270-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 670-kilos x 10 reps

Leg Curl

(straight sets)

to stack x 12 reps

Leg ext

to 13p x 12 reps d/d

Inch

x 3 reps, x 5 reps and walked back 15' to usual spot r/handed


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Hammer db curls

to 40-kilos x 8 reps (done 1st as rack in use)

Seated Press

to 105-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

TPD

to 15p x 8 rps - v hard

One hand deadlifts

for showing off

straddle 180-kilos no warm up each hand and 140-kilos to front each hand


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

CG Bench Press

to 147.4-kilos x 1 rep

LPD

to stack x 8 reps

1 arm d/b row

to 80-kilos x 8 reps @

*Wednesday*

*Thursday*

Power Squat machine

to 280-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 670-kilos x 10 reps

Leg Curls

to stack x 12 reps

Leg Ext

to 12p (failed at 13) x 12 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Right hand still taking a while to warm up - tsk

V/Gripper and TSG

L/H: CoC 3 x VVN, VVN, TnG, TnG, TnG, TnG, 1, TnG

R/H: BBSE x VVN, TnG, VVN, TNG, VVN

2HP

to 107.7-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Damn pressing was hard today

Seated press

to 100-kilos x 2 reps, 105-kilos x 1 hard rep and 60-kilos x 10 reps

Hammer db curls

to 42.5-kilos x 8 loose reps

TPD

to 15p x 8 reps, 8p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench

to 140-kilos x 3 x 2 r/p reps + d/s 100-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 14 reps

LPD

to stack x 8 reps

Iso-lever row

to 90-kilos a side x 6 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Power Squat machine

to 290-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 690-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

to stack plus 5kg stacker plate x 8 reps

Leg Ext

to 13p x 8 reps @ leg


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

appointments then

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 4 x 2 r/p reps (sit up, recover, lay down, rep) d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps

Lat Pulldowns

to stack x 3 x 8 reps d/s 12p x 15 reps

Done as I had another appointment


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Head in bits today and hardly any sleep the last 2 days so I couldn't hit the gym in the morning

Iso seated press (rack in use)

to 60-kilos an arm x 6 reps, d/s x 20-kilos x side x 12 reps

Hanmmer DB curls

to 45-kilos x 6 reps

TPD straight bar

to 14p x 6 reps - hard machine and d/s 8p x 8 reps

Inch

1, 2 and 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Sanity prevails

Power Squat

to 300-kilos x 8 hard reps

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

to stack x 12 reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Appt in town at noon re funding of a potential sports mentoring position.

Power Squat machine

to 307.5-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press

to max of 700-kilos x 10 reps

Leg Curl

to 11p per leg (as I can do 12 reps with the 20p (p=plate) stack for both legs) x 8 reps

s/s

Leg Ext

to 13p x 8 damned hard reps per leg


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

C G Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 2 x 3 r/p reps - d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps

Lat Pulldowns

to stack x 9 reps

DOTBDL

to an attempt at 205-kilos x failed (twinge)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Iso Press

to 60-kilos per side x 2 x 3 reps - d/s x 30-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer db curls

to 45-kilos @ x 8 hard reps (back strained at weekend)

TPD

to 1p x 8 reps (easy machine) d/s 8p x 10 reps

*Wednesday*

V Grippers

L/H: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 1 rep

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps

2HP - max

to 105.2-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, 1 x F and 1 more single


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Iso Press

to 60-kilos per side x 2 x 3 reps - d/s x 30-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer db curls

to 45-kilos @ x 8 hard reps (back strained at weekend)

TPD

to 1p x 8 reps (easy machine) d/s 8p x 10 reps

*Wednesday*

V Grippers

L/H: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 1 rep

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps

2HP - max

to 105.2-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, 1 x F and 1 more single


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Relatively light, for me, session at gym still being ill

P Squat

to 150-kilos x 8 reps

L/Press

to 300-kilos x 15 reps

Leg Curls

to 3/4 stack x 15 reps

Leg Ext

to 3/4 stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Feeling loads better yet walk into town and I felt it. Iffy guts later too.

V/Gripper (with rubber bands added as noted)

Right hand still blah, blah.

L/H: 5/5 + 1B x N, 1, TnG reps

R/H: 6/6 x TnG, 1, 1, N reps

2HP

worked to an attempt at 105.2kg. May have had it in me to go again but stopped there


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

TSG

L/H: CoC 3 x TnG, TnG, 1, 1, 1, 1, F (good reps were fast)

R/H: CoC x 3 reps, GHP 8 x 1 then 2 reps, CoC 3.5 x VVN, BBSE x TnG, 1, VN reps

2HP - vol

to 70-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

*Friday*

P Squat

to 250-kilos x 8 reps then 300-kilos x 6 hard reps

Leg Press

to 610-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

to stack x 12 r/p reps

Leg Ext

didn't get a chance / couldn't be bothered waiting


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Gym has a newly brought set of kettlebells so Dale Norris, myself and Gareth fooled around

Iso Press

to 61.25-kjilos a side x 3 x 3 reps

Hammer DB curls

to 45-kilos @ x 6 reps

TPD

to 15p x 6 reps d/s 10p x 8 reps

More or less max strength again though I am about 95% right


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

TSG

L/H: CoC 3 x N, VVN, VVN, 1, VVN, VVN

R/H: to BBSE x VVN, TnG, TnG, TnG

2HP

to + 71-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (last set d/d)

*Thursday*

I should check my diary. Started legs, legs were hard (esp squats), realized it should have been chest n back. D'uh!!

P squat machine

to 250-kilos x 8 reps after a single rep with 305kg

Leg Press

to 620-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

to stack x 12 reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 12 reps

Inch

x 3 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

remnants of the lurgy / viral infection still having an effect. I clear out a load of beer crates from my TV room and feel dizzy after. Grippers fine but pinch less so. Lurgy be gone!

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5+B x 1, VVN, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps

2HP

to +83-kilos x TnG, 1, F, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Head up ass day - focus... what focus?

CG Bench Press

to 130-kilos x 2 x 3 reps then 60-kilos x 20 reps

LPD

to stack x 9 reps

Iso 1 arm rows

80-kilos x 8 reps each


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 62.5-kilos a side x 2 x 3 reps, d/s x 20-kilos a side x 15 reps

Hammer d/b curls

to 47.5-kilos (PB??) x 6 very loose reps. 45kg bells in use.

TPD

hard machine

to 15p x 6 hard reps, d/s 10p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

TSG

to

L/H: CoC 3 x VN, 5 x 1, TnG, 1 x 1 reps

R/H: BBSE x VN, VVN, 1, F, F

2HP - volume

Made up set to 47mm (dunno what that weighs) for grip comp in August. There will be a short period of adaption. I may add a little one hand work and write out a program.

to +70-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Felt the difference.

Edit - may not need to adjust size for event d'oh!"


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Off

*Thursday*

late due to bleeding well waiting on bits and people

Power Squat machine

to 260-kilos x 8 hardish reps

Leg Press

to 630-kilos x 8 easy reps

Leg Curls

to stack x 13 r/p reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 13 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Vulcan Gripper

L/H: 5/5+B N, 1, F, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x F, VN, VVN, 1, 1 reps

2HP - max @ 44mm

to +80-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (plan starts soon)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

CG Bench

to 132.5-kilos x 2 x 3 hard reps. d/s 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

LPD

to stack x 9 hardish reps and then d/s 1/2 stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 62.5-kilos a side x 2 x 3 reps again - d/s 20-kilos a side x 15 reps

s/s heavy sets

Hammer db curls

to 47.5-kilos each x 6 hard heavy loose reps - 20-kilos each x 8 reps

s/s heavy sets

TPD (easy machine)

to 16p x 6 reps - d/s 10p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Usual job appointments in town - yawn - negated somewhat by being a step closer to lecturing (on grip ha ha - oh yes) at Oxford. Made training upbeat I can tell you!!

TSG

to

L/H: CoC 3 x VN, TnG, 1, 1, 1, 1, N, TnG

R/H: BBSE x VVN, VVN, N

2HP - vol

to +71-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (1st and 3rd sets r/p and 2nd n/s)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

small twinge in back reminds me to stretch

P/squat machine

to 270-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 650-kilos x 8 reps, took knee wraps off and still did 4 more reps (do I need them??)

Leg Curls

to stack x 13 reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 15 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Lovely sunny day - off out soon with luck - hence am grip work

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5+B x VN, TnG, 1, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1, 1, TnG, 1,1 reps

2HP - max

to +81-kilos x 1, 1, 1/2, 1, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Gym today as closed tomorrow (bank hol). Need to fix kitchen sink and bird **** (when on you) is NOT lucky - one hit me on the way back from the gym ha ha. Twinge on left side (upper back near shoulder blade) annoying as was tight hips. Nice day

Iso Press

to 62.5-kilos a side x 3 reps, then 4 rps then 63.75-kilos x 2 and a failed rep - d/s 20-kilos e/s x 15reps

Hammer db curls

to 40-kilos (or 42.5??) x 8 loose reps

TPD

to 16p x 6 ugly reps - d/s 10p x 10 reps

Some adjustments as gym was busy.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Back giving me a lot of gip. In spite of stretching, popping etc I couldn't go as heavy as I wanted on the power squat.

Power Squat

to 150-kilos x 8 reps. I tried 280-kilos but no go

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 6 reps (3/3). No wraps

Leg Curls

to stack x 12 very hard reps (maybe cos of leg press)

Leg Ext

to stack x 15 reps n/s

Wrist curls

F: to 35-kilos x 10 reps

R: to 15-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Great day with Doomy as per (cook!!). Then off to gym. Hard work possibly made worse by all being done in 45 mins

Iso Inc Bench (usual posts full after 5pm)

20kg e/s x 8 reps, 40kg e/s x 8 reps

s/s

Iso lever row

40kg e/s x 8 reps, 60kg e/s x 8 reps, 80kg e/s x 8 reps, 95kg e/s x 8 reps, 40kg e/s x 12 reps

s/s

Iso bench

20kg a side x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps a side, 70kg x 8 reps a side (tough), 20kg a side x 12 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Friday - volume day*

Decided to do, if low, a volume day on grippers as well.

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 4/4 x (L12) 6 x 3 reps

R/H: 5/5 x (L15) 4 x 2 reps

2HP

to + 73-kilos (95.7) x 3 x 3 reps (last set n/s)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Mostly straight sets as gym busy in the morning

Iso Press

to 63.75-kilos a side x 3 reps+, d/s x 20-kilos a side x 15 reps

Hammer d/b curls

to 42.5-kilos @ x 8 reps d/s 20-kilos @ x 8 reps

1 arm tricep pressdowns

to 7.5p x 8 reps d/s (both hands) 7.5p x 10 reps

Inch

1/1/3 reps @ (thumb power off - possibly due to hanging off thumbs on d/s pressdowns)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Max day

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5+B x TnG, 1, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1, TnG, 1, 1 reps

2HP

to +83-kilos (105.7) x 1, 1, 1 and 2 and 1/2 reps (will do again)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Does my back want to take part or not? Higher reps and a small change or 2

Power Squat

to 150-kilos x 15 reps and then back wasn't having it so 190-kilos x 8 reps flat backed

Leg Press

to 660-kilos x 8 reps no wraps

Leg Curls

to stack x 13 reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 16 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday - volume*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 4/4 x 3 reps, 4/4+B x 3 x 3 reps all wide set

R/H: 5/5 x 3 x 3 reps

2HP

to

+74-kilos x 3 x 3 reps - all rest pause


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Busy, busy. Up early and off to gym before usual time. All machines for chest n back for a change of pace.

Iso Inch Bench

to 50-kilos a side x 8 hard reps

Iso Flat Bench

to 70-kilos a side x 6 reps d/s 30-kilos a side x 8 hard reps (worked in with any user)

s/s

Iso Pulldown

to 60-kilos a side x 8 reps d/s 20-kilos a side x 12 reps

(nice)

F/W/Curl

to 40-kilos dumbbell x 8 reps - d/s x 20-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

R/W/Curl

to 15-kilos dumbbell x 8 reps d/s 10-kilos x 12+ reps

Bwt: 19st 3lbs at the mo (good food helps). Forearm (r/h) after pumped a half inch to 15 and 3/4 inches flexed


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

P/Squat

as low as it goes for a change

to 150-kilos x 12 reps support belt only

Leg Press

to 620-kilos x 8 reps (other sets 10). Tried 700. All no wraps

Leg Curl

straight into stack 3 x 8 reps

One hand deadlift

to 130-kilos x 2 reps each


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

In a foul mood today one part of which was caused by this horror of yesterday (killing of Lee Rigby). Gees up training

V/Grippers

to

L/H: 5/5+B x 6 x 1. One about as wide as can be.

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps

2HP

to + 83-kilos (105.7) x 8 x 1 reps some tough and one TnG


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Iso Bench

to 71.25-kilos a side x 6 reps, 20-kilos @ d/s x 20 reps

s/s

Iso Pulldown

to 70-kilos a side x 8 reps, d/s 30-kilos x 12 reps

1 arm db row

70-kilos x 8 reps @ (hard work)

Inch

4 alternating rest pause reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper - volume

to

L/H: 5/4 x 2, 4, 3, 4 reps

R/H: 5/6 x 2 ,2, 3 reps

2HP

to +74.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps ( 1 set n/s)

*Tuesday*

Iso Press

to 65-kilkos e/s x 2 reps (too much too soon?), 60-kilos e/s x 3 reps - d/s 40-kilos e/s x 8 reps, 20-kilos e/s x 8 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 45-kilos @ x 6 reps, d/s 20-kilos x 8 hard reps

TPD - hard machine

to 15p x 6 reps - d/s x 10p x 6 reps, 5p x 8 reps

BWT: up again.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

v/gripper - vol

to

L/H: 4/5 x 3, 5 so upped to 5/5 x 3 and then 2 reps

R/H: 5/6 x 2, 3, 2 (nigh on 3) and then 2 reps

2HP - vol

to +75-kilos (97.7) x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Trained at home as I'd been enjoying my fave girls company

CG Bench Press

to 127-kilos x 3 x 4 reps d/s 57-kilos x 20 reps (used 27kg / 30mm bar)

DOTBDL

Back still playing me up

to 170-kilos (374lbs - winning weight at the US nationals was 382lbs) x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Note to self: always remember... if you do thick bar the day before it affects grippers!

V/Gripper - max

to

L/H: 5/5 x VVN, 1, 1, 5/6 x VVN, VN, N, N, N reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 tough rep, 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 1, 1, F, 1 reps

2HP - max

to +84.5-kilos x F, 1, 1, F, F, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Have you seen the weather? Awesome sunny day. Took a bunch of little photos on the way back home after the gym

Iso Press

to 60-kilos a side x 6 reps, then 65-kilos a side x 4 reps (2 more than last time) d/s 25-kilos a side x 12 reps

Hammer db curls

to 45-kilos each x 7 reps (half decent form)

TPD

to hard machine 14p x 12 reps (boom!) d/s 10p x 10 r/p reps

pumped

bwt 19st 10lbs give or take


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday - volume*

V/Grippers

hard work

to

L/H: 4/5 x 3 reps then 5/4 (L14) x 2+ 1 vvn rep, 3 reps. Tried 5/5 after w/ups but no go.

R/H: 5/6 (L16) x 3, 3, 2 reps

2HP

to +75.5-kilos (98.2kg) x 3 r/p reps, 2+F reps, 3 r/p reps and 1 super slow / time under tension rep


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday - volume*

V/Grippers

hard work

to

L/H: 4/5 x 3 reps then 5/4 (L14) x 2+ 1 vvn rep, 3 reps. Tried 5/5 after w/ups but no go.

R/H: 5/6 (L16) x 3, 3, 2 reps

2HP

to +75.5-kilos (98.2kg) x 3 r/p reps, 2+F reps, 3 r/p reps and 1 super slow / time under tension rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Leg day - suns out. Lets get it done

Power Squat

to 240-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 680-kilos x 8 reps no wraps

Leg Curls

stack x 3 x 10 reps

s/s

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Rest - not in mood. I did, however, go to the gym and talk Jarrad's sister thru a strength training protocol workout for bench

*Saturday*

Iso F Bench

to 75-kilos a side x 8 reps d/s 35-kilos a side x 20 reps

for the heavy set I had one of the staff get me set up (handles are set at the bottom of the movement)

s/s

Iso P/D

to 72.5-kilos a side x 8 reps

first two sets are done both arms together and heavy sets 1 arm at a time

chatted then

Cable Row

1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps, 14p per arm x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Awful, awful nights sleep - or not as was the case. So a late start and only that which had disturbed my sleep to motivate me and drive me on. On a more positive note no more business rates (445 quid PCM).

Iso Press

to 66.25-kilos x 4 reps d/s 35-kilos x 12 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 45-kilos x 8 loose reps each

TPD - easy machine

to 16p x 8 reps d/s 10p x 8 reps

all straight sets for simplicities sake.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

V/Gripper - vol

to

L/H: 4/5 x 2 x 3 reps, 5/4 x 2 x 3 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 3 reps, 5/6 x 3 x 3 reps

2HP - vol

to +75.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (1st and 2nd set n/s)

*Thursday*

Out all day at St Fagan's - great time

*Friday*

P Squat

to 250-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

filled it up x 8 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 3 x 10 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 10 reps

Gee'd up Craig (PH member) while I was there. 'The boy done good'


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

V/Gripper - max

Good gripper session - strong

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 1, 1, N reps

R/H: 5/6 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 7/6 x N, N reps

2HP - max

had to stop at a fail with plus 85-kilos as the skin damage from the last pinch session hadn't quite healed up and I saw a teeny bit of blood.

*Sunday*

Rest

*Monday*

Late as I had been in Cardiff since the day before.

Iso Press

to 67.5-kilos x 4 reps - d/s x 40-kilos x 10 reps

Hammer db curls

to 42.5-kilos x 8 stricter than usual reps

TPD

to 17p (new pb) x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

No grippers

2HP - max

Had to stop at same place as last time due to skin tear (base of right thumb) threatening to go full bore.

*Wednesday*

CG Bench Press

to 137-kilos x 3, 4 and then 5 reps

s/s

DOTBDL

to 170-kilos x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Off - unwell

*Friday*

Craig asking to train with me (Sunday?)

P/Squat

to 280-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 7 reps (hard)

Leg Curl

stack x 3 x 11 reps

Leg Ext

Stack x 3 x 12 reps

V/Gripper

(supersetted during legs) to

L/H: 6/6 x VN

R/H: 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps

Inch

1 rep each


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 3 reps, 145-kilos x 3 reps then 140-kilos x 5 reps - d/s 60-kilos x 25 reps

DOTBDL

to 175-kilos x 5 reps

V/Gripper - vol

to (all L15)

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 3 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 4. 6 then 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Off-ish day. Me no like.

2HP- volume

to +76.5-kilos (99.2kg) x 3, 3, 3 r/p reps

I will pass 100-kilos / 220lbs for 3 sets x 3 reps next session.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Took a while to get in the groove

P/squat

to 300-kilos x 6 heavy reps

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 8 reps

L/Curls

stack x 3 x 12 reps

L/Ext

stack x 3 x 12 reps

V/Grippers (supersetted through out) - max

to

L/H: 6/6 x VVN, F, VVN

R/H: 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x VVN

Inch

R/H: 4 reps

L/H: 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2HP - volume

to 99.7-kilos x 3 x 3 n/s reps

Whole workout took 3 tunes on my cd.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Iso lateral press

to 75-kilos a side x 4 heavy ass reps

Hammer dumbbell curls

to 47.5-kilos x 4+2 reps (had to stop as upper back cramped)

Tricep Pressdowns

to 17p x 7+1 reps

Vulcan - volume

no go - hands still fried


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Back twinging an hour or so after. Huffing n puffing. Grippers off a nadge.

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 4, 5 and then 6 reps - d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Lat Pulldowns

to stack + 1/2 plate x 3 x 8 reps

V/Gripper - max

to

L/H: 5/5 x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Lord I'm unfit. A little work pulling wood etc out and I'm puffing away. Later on...and I'm past the 100-kilo for reps mark.

2HP - volume

to 100.2-kilos x 3, 3 and 5 r/p reps (first two sets non-stop)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

man was I done today. Cooked and thrown away. A tough workout.

Power Squat

to 300kg x 7 reps

Leg Press

to 700kg x 11 reps (cramps in front right thigh on last reps)

Leg Curl

stack x 3 x 12 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 12 reps

mixed in with

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 2 x 1 tough reps, 5/6 x 4 of 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Busy

*Friday*

Late out n busy grr

Iso Press

to: tried 80-kilos a side x 2 attempts dropped to 75kg x 3 reps

s/s

Hammer curls

to 42.5-kilos @ x 8 reps (didn't want toi over exert anything else by going heavier)

TPD

to 17.5p x 5+1 reps

Being interviewed on supps by Bulkpowders


----------



## simonthepieman

****ing hell.

Some serious lifting in here


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Lush day here (80f)

2HP - vol

to 100.7kg x 3, 3 and 3+1+1 reps all pbs


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Phew. Late night = hard work at gym. Trained with Craig.

CG Bench

C to 110-kilos x 4 x 4 and myself to 140-kilos x 4 x 4 reps plus 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

LPD

to stack x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Nowt

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 1, VVN, 1, 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 5/5 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 1 rep. 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps

2HP - vol

to +79-kilos (101.7) x 3 rp. 3 n/s, 3 r/p (last set hard)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

*Thursday*

*Friday*

PSquat

to 305-kilos x 6 reps

LPress

to 700-kilos x 8 reps (held back)

Leg curl

3 x 12 x stack

Leg Ext

3 x 12 x stack


----------



## Mobster

Took a nice chunk of skin off the right hand side of my right index finger washing up last night. I thought it might prove a problem come grip training - it didn't.

*Saturday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps (2 wide set), 5/6 x F, 1, 1 reps then 6/6 x F

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VVN

2HP

to 102.2 x 3 r/p reps, 3 n/s reps and 3 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

Two more cuts (foot and left thumb ffs). Oh and the heat.... pfftt

*Sunday*

Iso press

to 75-kilos a side x 4 hard reps

Hammer db curls

no wraps so

to 40-kilos @ x 8 reps

TPD

to 17p x 7 reps

Took ages etc cos of heat


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper

unable to go to max due to small cuts etc

2HP - volume

No issues so to 102.7-kilos x 3 x 3 n/s reps and 2 extra r/p reps

*Tuesday*

Iso bench press

to 85-kilos an arm x 6 reps

s/s

Iso p/down

to 80-kilos an arm x 6 reps

1 arm Cable row

to 15p x 8 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Nowt

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 1, 1, VVN, 1, 1, N reps

R/H: 6/6 x 6x 1 and N reps

2HP

to 103.7-kilos x 1, 2, 3 (NS) and then 2 reps. I'll stay here for a session or two.

*Friday*

God awful after nigh on no sleep (3-3.5 hours total) then legs. Only sheer stupid grit and determination did the job

P/Squat

to 310-kilos (PB) x 6 reps (tgt of 4)

Leg Press

usual max x 10 reps

Leg Curls

as per

Leg Ext

as per


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

V/gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 1, 1, 1 reps, 6/6 x VN, VVN, VVN

R/H: 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VVN, 1, 1 reps

2HP

to 103.2-kilos x 2 r/p, 2 r/p, 1+F, 2 N/S reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VN, VVN, VVN reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps

Done on door step as I waited for visitors

2HP

to 103.2 x 4 x 2 all non-stop reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Rest

*Wednesday*

lots of extra to do today inc dropping cat into vets, two am appointments and picking cat up etc. Time limited so see what happened

V/Gripper

small blister right palm and work on grippers the last week so...

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 1, VVN, 1, 1, VVN, VVN

R/H: to 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x N (knew that was it), dropped back to 6/6 2 x 1 reps (last one silly easy) so upped to 7/7 x F

2HP

to +80.5-kilos (used a different set up) x 3 of 4 attempts. The last 2 were more than 15 minutes apart but my hands felt solid and ready to rock. I'd had to go back to vets AGAIN (100 yards away) and finally was able to collect the mummy. Put her on floor and did that last rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

*Friday*

Away

*Saturday*

Away

*Sunday*

Iso Bench

to +70-kilos an arm (no elbow supports) x 6 reps. DS: 40-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

Iso Pulldowns

to +80-kilos an arm x 6 reps DS 40-kilos x 15 reps

DB Forward wrist curls

to 35-kilos x 8 reps - 12.5-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

DB Reverse wrist curls

to 12.5-kilos x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

Back in the gym after the grip comp training, for me, light

*Tuesday*

Iso Press

to 60-kilos an arm x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 32.5-kilos x 8 reps @

TPD

to 14p no sleeves x 8 reps then 16p x 6 reps with sleeves

FWCurls

to 32.5-kilos x 10 reps (nice pump)

s/s

RWCurls

to 15-kilos x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 5 x 1 reps (2 TnG)

R/H: 6/6 x 5 x 1 reps

2HP

to 102.7-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 1, 2 (rp), 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Brief n brutal

Iso Bench

to 80-kilos x 6 reps d/s 40-kilos x 7 reps

s/s

Iso Pulldowns

to 80-kilos x 6 reps

FWCurls

to 35-kilos x 10 reps

s/s

RWCurls

to 17.5-kilos x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Millennium dumbbell now at Powerhouse so...

MDB

x 3 x 1 reps (using chalk)

PSquat

to 250-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 680-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 3 x 8 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 8 reps

MDB

2 x 1 reps no chalk - all MDB reps r/h only


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

V/Gripper

B/H: usual

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps

2HP

With NO warm ups this was straight to working weight.

to 102.7-kilos x 4 x 1 and 2 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 4 x 1 reps

2HP

no warm ups

102.7-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (first one iffy), 103.7-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

*Friday*

MDB

x 1 and then x 2 right hand only as per

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 3 reps

Iso Bench

to 82.5-kilos x 6 reps d/s 40-kilos x 8 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Busy

*Sunday*

away

*Monday*

away

*Tuesday*

Took a bit of warming up (esp right hand)

V/Gripper

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 1 easy rep, 6/6 x 2 x F dropped to 6/5 x N (stick with this)

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x TnG x 2 and 1 N reps

2HP

92.7kg x 1 rep, 97.7kg x 1 rep, 102.7kg x 1 rep, 103.7kg x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Appt in town then

Weighed in at gym... 19st 10lbs?? Wow.

P/Squat

to 260-kilos x 8 reps

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 8 reps

L/Curls

stack x 3 x 10 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 10 reps

MDB

1 rep, no fail, for fun at end of P/Squat sets


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x N, VN, VN

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x N, Tng, VN

2HP

+81-kilos x Fail so, +70-kilos x 1 reps, +75-kilos x 1 rep, +81-kilos x 3 (of 4 as skin tore)

*Friday*

Iso Press

to 65-kilos a side x 4 reps - 25-kilos a side x 12 hard reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 42.5-kilos x 8 hard reps (pulling on back)

s/s

TPD

to 15.5 plates x 6 reps - 10.5 plates x 12 reps

DB FWC

to 37.5-kilos - 17.5-kilos x 12 reps

s/s

DB RWC

to 17.5-kilos x 12 reps

MDB

3 x 1 reps inc one videod.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Tried grip... not happening so stopped.

*Sunday*

My oh my was that hard... nigh on puking

Iso Bench

80kg x 6 reps - d/s x 40kg x 12 reps

s/s

Iso P/Down

to 80kg x 6 reps an arm - d/s x 40kg x 12 reps

1 arm cable low row

11p x 12 reps, 14p x 8 reps (hit the wall here)

F/W/Curls

20kg x 30 reps

R/W/Curls

10kg x 25 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Grip w/o and then Cardiff over night

*Tuesday*

Cardiff

*Wednesday*

Busy bee then...

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 1, VN

R/H: 5/5 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/6 x N, N reps

2HP

+70.5kg x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

legs!!

Power Squat

to 270-kilos x 8 reps (20kg more than the last w/o)... did so well I upped it to 310-kilos and did 6 reps

L/Press

to full load x 10 reps

L/Curls

2 x stack x 12 reps, and 1 x stack+1/2 plate x 12 reps

L/Ext

stack x 3 x 12 reps

Bulkpowders interview with me here: http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/blog/5802/interview-with-steve-mobster-bulk-powders-superhero-iron-grip-champion.htm


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VN, 1, 1 reps

2HP

+71kg x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Iso Press

to 66.25-kilos x 4 reps, d/s 40-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 45-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

TPD

to 16p x 8 reps, d/s 10p x 15 reps

MDB

1, 2 and 2+F reps


----------



## Mobster

Monday

Iso Bench

to 83.75-kilos @ arm x 6 reps (assisted at start to get into position), 40-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Iso P/Down

to 82.5-kilos @ arm x 6 or 8 reps (forgot)

1 arm db rows

to 80-kilos @ arm x 8 reps

DB F/W/Curls

40-kilos x 10 reps (no w/up), d/s 20-kilos x 15 reps

DB R/W/Curls

20-kilos x 10 reps (no w/up)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Nowt but getting better

*Saturday*

Half decent nights sleep (one hit but dream filled). Still off (snotty, headache and sciatica)

Power Squat

to 320kg x 6 reps (PB)

Leg Press

to 700kg x 8 reps

Leg Curls

stack x 3 x 12 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 12 reps

All things considered not effing bad.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Half walked / half given a lift to Hirwaun YMCA (sports mentoring role, volunteering to begin with) then

Iso Press

to 65-kilos an arm x 3 reps - d/s 40-kilos x 8 reps

HDBCurls

to 32.5-kilos @ ** x 8 reps

TPD

to 16.5p x 8 reps - d/s 10.5p x 8 reps

**Kept short n sweet as later than I like and back still sore / sniffing still


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Emotion makes for an interesting lifting partner. My back/hip still off (feels silly tight right over my lower pelvic area)

V/Gripper

to (minimal warm up sets)

L/H: 6/5 x 4 (of 5) x 1. The one fail was so wide to start with and nearly got **** regardless

R/H: 6/7 x 5 x 1 reps

2HP

+71kg x 4 x 3 reps (up next time)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Early appt then

Iso Bench

to 85-kilos a side x 4 heavy reps - 40-kilos x 15 reps

Iso P/Downs

to 83.75-kilos x 6 reps - 40-kilos x 15 reps

1 arm d/b rows

to 90-kilos x 6 left and 8 right reps

* did this irritate back last week?

FWC

to 50-kilos x F so 40-kilos x 8 reps - 25-kilos x 10 reps

RWC

to 25-kilos x 8L and 10 R reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Up damned early and off to Porth then gym after

Power Squat

to 322.5-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 700kg x 8 reps (back tight)

Leg Curls

3 x 12 reps

Leg Ext

3 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Gripper n pinch

*Wednesday*

late for me

Iso Bench

to 85-kilos a side x 5 reps @ d/s 40-kilos x 12 reps

s/s

Iso PD

to 85-kilos x 6 reps @, d/s 40-kilos x 12 reps

chat then

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

Where did the rest of the week go ha ha

*Monday *

First voluntary stint at the YMCA

*Tuesday*

Iso Press

to 63.75kg x 2 x 3 reps - d/s 40kg x 8 reps

s/s

HDBC

to 45kg x 6 reps

TPD

to 17p x 6 reps (hard and I noticed right arm doing more of the work)

Home!


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Grippers not so good. Noticed on last efforts gripper handle slid a bit.

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x VVN, F, N, N

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VN, F, N, N

2HP

+72-kilos x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x TnG reps, then 6/5 x VVN, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x TnG, 1, 1 reps

2HP

to +72-kilos x 3+1, 4 and 4 reps

*Saturday*

P/Squat

to 310-kilos x 8 reps

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 10 reps

Leg Curls

stack x 14, 14, 8 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 14 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 63.75-kilos x 4 reps - d/s 40-kilos x 12 reps

H/D/B/Curls

to 47.5-kilos x 4 loose reps

TPD

to 18p (PB) x 4 damned ugly reps, changed to pushdown and did 4 more - d/s 10p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 4 x 1 reps (2 easy).

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 4 x 1 reps

2HP

to +72-kilos x 4 x 3 reps (time to go up a 1/2kg)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Busy and not helped by getting up at 3am (no going back to sleep). Gym at 5pm. I was dizzy by the time I was done.

Iso Bench

to 80-kilos x 5 reps.

s/s

Iso P/Down

to 90-kilos x 5 reps an arm

DOTBDL

to 197.5-kilos x 3 reps

MDB

3 x 1 reps r/h


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V Gripper

all over place (see wed w/o) but LH to 6/6 x 3 attempts

2HP

up another 1/2-kilo x 2+1, 3, 3 reps

*Friday*

Back ache.

P Squat

to 310kg x 8 reps

L Press

to 700-kilos x 10 reps

L Curls

stack x 3 x 15 reps

L Ext

stack x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

note to self - dentist and gym does not mix. ick. Eased off the gas a little for that reason*.

Iso Press

to 65-kilos a side x 2+F+1 - 40-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 32.5-kilos @ x 8 reps* - 15-kilos @ x 20 reps

TPD

to 15p* x 8 reps (no added dip belt to hold me still) - 10p x 10 reps

Nothing extra. Needed to be done - ick


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Notes are elsewhere so Tuesday is from memory

V/Gripper

to

L/H: to at least one good rep at 6/6 (L18)

R/H: ditto 7/6 (20??)

2HP

to +72.5-kilos x 3, 3, 4 reps

*Wednesday*

Late

CG bench in rack

to 140-kilos x 2, 2, 2, 3 reps 100-kilos x 6 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps+

s/s

LPD

to 18p x 8 reps

Pullover machine

stack 3 x 10 reps. I can't understand why some use far, far less.


----------



## Mobster

Cheers. See yesterdays too.

*Thursday*

V/ Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 1, VVN, VVN, N, VN

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps (last one easy), 6/7 x 1, 1, N, 1 reps

2HP

to 72.5-kilos x 4, 4, 3+1 reps

*Friday*

P Squat

to 312.5kg x 8 reps

L Press

to 700-kilos x 12 reps

Leg Curls

stack x 3 x 15 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 65-kilos x 4 reps @, d/s 40-kilos x 12 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 45-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

to 16.5p x 8 reps, d/s 10.5p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Wee bit late and took a while to get into the groove...

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps (1st v wide), 6/6 x F, N, VVN, 1 rep

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps (1st v wide), 6/7 x N, 1, 1 reps

Last efforts better as non used hand thumb locked gripper better in situ

2HP

to +73-kilos x 3 x 3 reps - solid


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

CG B/Press

to 140-kilos x 3, x 2, x 2 reps - d/s 100-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 18 reps

s/s

V-Bar p/downs

to stack x 12 reps

Pullover machine

worked in with Stu

stack x 3 x 11 reps, 1 arm x 12 plates x ?? then drop set (hurt next day ha ha)

*Thursday*

Vulcan

to

L/H: 6/6 x 6 close attempts (L18)

R/H: 6/7 x 6 x 1 reps (L19)

(no 2HP cos VG done at YMCA)

*Friday*

Power Squat

to 315-kilos x 6 ugly reps

Leg press

Bod on top

to 782-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 16, 16 and 12 reps

Leg Ext

to 16 r/p reps and couldn't do any more


----------



## Tom90

Didn't realise you trained at Powerhouse mate! Think I saw Parky upload a photo of you sat on the leg press machine :lol:


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 65-kilos a side x 3 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 45-kilos @ x 2 x 5 reps

TPD

to 17p x 6 reps - 12p x 10 reps

FWC

35-kilos x 10 and x 12 reps - 15-kilos x 12 reps

s/s

RWC

15-kilos x 2 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x F, F, VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps (2nd and 3rd easy), 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x F, 7/6 x 2 x 1 reps

2HP

+73-kilos x 3, 3, 4, 3 reps

*Wednesday*

CG Bench

to 140-kilos x 3, 2 and then 3 reps

s/s

LPD (wide handle)

to stack x 8 reps

P/over machine

to 20p stack x 3 x 12 reps, 13p (one arm at a time) 8 reps left and 10 reps right


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

P/Squat

to 315-kilos x 6 ugly reps

Leg Press

to 600-kilos x 20 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 3 x 17 r/p reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 17 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

(day of the No: 6)

Iso Press

to 66.25-kilos a side x 4 reps (helped on first rep)

s/s

Hammer curls

to 47.5-kilos x 6 loose reps @

s/s

TPD

to 17.5p x 4, dropped to 17p x 2 (needs to be less ugly) d/s 10p x 15 reps = pump


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Busy a.m. Trained late after having a natter with David Horne.

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VVN, VVN, VVN

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 7/6 x VVN, TnG, 1 reps

2HP

to +73.5-kilos (96.2) x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## marknorthumbria

You write your training log out but feck me, what does it all mean lol!


----------



## Mobster

A Vulcan has notches on each 'ear' so the higher the numbers the higher the spring goes and so more tension. 6/6 is level 18 or enough for a place in most competitions. I've done level 21 and only one guys been higher. VVN equates to very very near etc etc. 2HP is two hand pinch


----------



## Mobster

TPD is tricep press downs.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x N

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 (accident) x 1 easy rep, 7/7 x N

2HP

to +73.5-kilos x 4 x 3 reps

*Friday*

Had to do less due to another early appointment (room full of chavs - urgghh).

P/Squat

faffing about to get 'comfortable'

to 290-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press

to 620-kilos x 12 reps (short on time and wanted 20 reps)

Leg Curls

one set only due to time

stack x 17 reps

Leg Ext

as above

stack x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

at gym early (9.29am) as 1) Dental appointment in Porth (ouch again) and 2) YMCA later. Crack on then!

Iso Press

to 67.5-kilos a side x 2 x 2 reps (2 x 3 next time) - d/s 20-kilos x side x 8 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 50-kilos a hand x 5L/6R ugly ass reps

TPD

to 16p x 2 x 6 reps - d/s 10p x 10 reps

Given it's early for working out it was hard and quite heavy (if ugly at times ha ha). Done by 1030am


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, 6/5 x 1, 6/6 (L18) x VVN, VVN, F, F, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1, 6/7 x 1, 7/7 (L21) x TnG, N, N, 1, N reps

2HP

to +74-kilos x 3 x 2 and 1 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Iso Bench

(frame was in use)

to 70-kilos x 6 a side

s/s

Iso PDowns

to 80-kilos x 6 a side

Low Row

to 13p x 10 reps an arm

MDB

1 and then 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

Thursday

Nowt

*Friday*

abscess so off to town / dentist - script for penicillin then gym - rushing around etc. Also forgot belt etc Still...

P/Squat

to 295-kilos x 8 decent reps

L/Press

to 850-kilos (700kg plus 150kg gym member) x 3 crazy reps, then 700-kilos x 4 reps = fun

Leg Ext

3 x 17 reps with stack - r/p

Leg Curl

as above


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 2 x 1 reps (2nd v easy), 6/6 x VN, N, N reps

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 easy ass reps, 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x 3 x fails ha ha

2HP

to +74-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 67.5-kilos x 3 reps - d/s 40-kilos x 10 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 50-kilos x 6 reps @ - d/s 27/5-kilos x 8 reps

Overhead Tricep ext on e/z bar

bar + 20-kilos x 15 reps, +30-kilos x 15 reps, +40-kilos x 12 reps - d/s TPD 8p x 8 reps 'ouch' lol = pumped


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 1, 1, F, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x N, N, N reps

2HP

to +76-kilos x 4 x 3 reps (not +74kg as noted before - d'uh)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

usual fortnightly legging it about

CG Bench

to 140-kilos x 3, 3, and 2 reps - d/s 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

LPD

to stack x 10 reps

P/Overs

stack x 12 and x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

Crap - cold?

L/H: 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VVN, F, F, N

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x TnG, VN, VVN, N

2HP

to +76.5-kilos x 2, 2, 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

3 coffees by the time I got there and still it was damned hard work today. Not helped by jarring my right hip n knee yesterday afternoon. Feeling my age today

P/Squat

to 300-kilos x 8 hard reps

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 8 hard reps (400 hard too)

Leg Curl

stack x 4 x 12 reps (see above lol)

Leg Ext

stack x 4 x 12 reps (ditto).


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Distracted - focus!! Also cold!! Brr

V/Grippers

L/H: 6/5 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VVN, VN, VN, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1, VVN, 1, 1 reps

2HP

to +76.5-kilos x F, then 4 x 2 reps

NB: left thumb been aching on and off for 2 weeks


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

aka 'miscommunication day'

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 2 x 3 r/p reps

CG BPress

to 130-kilos x 3, 3 and 4 reps. D/S 60-kilos x 25 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

gripper poor (yesterdays thick bar?)

V/Gripper

L/H: 6/5 x 1, F, 1, 6/6 x F, F

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x F, F, N reps

2HP

to +46.5 x F, 2, 2, 2, (RP) 3 (NS) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

gripper poor (yesterdays thick bar?)

V/Gripper

L/H: 6/5 x 1, F, 1, 6/6 x F, F

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x F, F, N reps

2HP

to +46.5 x F, 2, 2, 2, (RP) 3 (NS) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Power Squat

to 315kg x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 700kg x 10 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 4 x 13 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 2 x 13 reps (time out!!)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

AWFUL nights sleep. Bed downstairs in office for the winter... urrggh

Iso press

to 67.5-kilos x 3 reps (last one v hard) = d/s 47.5-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 45-kilos each x 2 x 6 reps

Overhead Tricep Ext on e-z bar

to bar +55-kilos x 20 reps with sleeves on

TPD

burn / pump after above

12p x 10 reps = hard!!

Bwt: up a 1 or 2


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Sleep the same (diff reason). Cold (water in outside pipes nigh on froze). Vapor out of mouth in home gym

V/Gripper

L/H:

5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x N

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 4 x 1 reps

2HP

to +46.5 x 2, 2, 2, (RP) 3 (NS) reps (same as last time)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

An even more run around every other Wednesday than usual - arrgghh and relax

On the clock so...

CG Bench

to 132.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps (wanted to do more but clock was ticking) and 60-kilos d/s x 25 reps again.

Pullover machine

1/2 stack x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps, 13p x 8 reps an arm

Iso-Lever 1 arm row

40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps (more there but time limited)

Both back exercises s/s with chest. Onwards!!


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Amazon, short of a lotto win, here I come ha ha. Lord god almighty protect me from morons and the very early alarm calls. Bunch of other bits keeping me busy inc YT course work. Onwards!!

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 6/5 x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/7 x 4 x 1 reps

No 2HP today


----------



## Mobster

Cheers D. It was three long ass days. 4am starts FFS.

*Monday*

took it easy due to aching bits and bobs

P Squat

to 300-kilos x 8 ugly reps.

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 8 reps. Hard as machine needs an oil change. It was squeeking.

Leg Curl

stack x 8, 8 and 12 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Homework 90% done then gym

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x N, VVN, F, F, N

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x TnG, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps

2HP (timed holds)

to 100.2-kilos x 4, 4 and 6 seconds**

**all times are approx from stopwatch / iphone ticking away on floor. In order to do my best one tends to concentrate on the task in hand and not the clock.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

rush, rush, rush

Iso Press

to 67.5-kilos a side x 3 and then 2 reps, d/s 47.5-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer d/b curls

to 45-kilos a hand x 3 x 6 reps

O/H/T/Ex

to +60-kilos (69) x 12 reps - sleeves on and spot into position

TPD

done as a finisher after above 12p x 8 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

chipping a tooth = not a good start to the day 

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x VN, VN, VN

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x TnG, 1, 1, 1 reps

2HP - timed hold work

to 100.2-kilos x F, 5, 6, 8 seconds - all times approx (count from as soon as it left the floor in head)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

No fri or sat due to work. Back stiff as hell but ok once warmed up

P/Squat

to 300-kilos x 7 reps

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

stack x 3 x 12 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 12 reps

MDB

cos asked x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Due to a pain in the ass drama with British Gas (they owe me, I owe them) training was to the wire (literally just before I left to go to the youth club)

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/5 x N, 1 reps, 6/6 x VVN, F, VVN

R/H: 6/6 x 1 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x 1, VN, VVN

2HP - timed holds

to 100.2-kilos x 3 x 8 seconds (approx)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Iffy belly and snotty nosed. Trained half the workout with a bud so that helped loads

Iso Press

spot into position meant 2 x 3 reps x 67.5-kilos a side then faced into machine for 2 x 6-8 reps 20-kilos a side

Hammer d/b curls

to 45-kilos x 3 x 7 loose reps

OHTE

to 82.5-kilos approx x 12 hard reps (he did 90kg x 10)

TPD

10p x 10 reps hard lol


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Dizzy as hell during deadlifts esp heavy sets. Lacking in pep throughout workout

CG BP

to 145-kilos x 1 rep - 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (about 40-seconds apart as dizzy)

Pullovers

1/2 stack x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps, 14p x 6 reps an arm


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Usual post weekend 'oh my lord I'm knackered' followed by:

P/Squat

to 300-kilos x 10 reps (a 'is that St Peter at the gates' moment ha ha)

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 10 reps

Seated Leg Curls

stack x 4 x 10 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

**** poor - stopped and called it a day

*Wednesday - '6's*

Iso Press

to 60-kilos a side x 6 reps

hammer db curls

to 47.5-kilos a side x 6 reps

OHTE

to bar +67.5-kilos x 10 reps (more than 6 ha ha)

TPD

12p x 6 hard reps (hard machine too) then 6p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

Silly little niggle I worked out today as to why. Left index finger nerve impingement at the first knuckle caused by gripper work makes it feel cold at time. I eased off the pedal on grippers and did ok on 2HP. I'll take 90% of next week off.

*Thursday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 2 reps, 5/6 x 1, VVN, F

R/H: 6/6 x 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 2 reps 6/7 x N, 1, F

2HP

to 100.2-kilos x 8, 10 and 11 secs (times as per approx)


----------



## Mobster

Further to yesterdays post. Top of finger is paler than the rest - circulation issue?

*Friday (6's again)*

Iso Bench (rack in use)

to 80-kilos a side x 5 reps with spot - d/s 40-kilos a side x 15 reps

s/s

Iso lever row

to 110-kilos x 6 reps a side at a time.

Pullover machine

to 13p x 8 reps an arm


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

A week off and sheeeetttt it was hard work today (not helped by sore bits and two days of Amazon wearing me down). Held off full bore

Iso Press

to 60-kilos x 6 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps d/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 40 (?) x 6 reps / 20-kilos x 15 reps d/s

TPD (cos bars were in use)

to 15p x 8 reps, 10p x 10 reps

Felt hard


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday - Thursday*

Random bits. Back on the program now

*Friday*

Break in session. Trained in 'santa' t-shirt lol

P/Squat

to 250-kilos x 6 reps (all the way down)

Giant sets of the next 3 moves

Leg Press

1) 200-kilos x 8 reps, 2) 400-kilos x 8 reps, 3) 610-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

1) 15p x 8 reps, 2) stack x 8 reps, 3) stack x 8 reps

Leg Ext

1) 15p x 8 reps, 2) stack x 8 reps, 3) stack x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Back on it

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, TnG, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/7 x N, VVN, F, 1 reps

2HP

to 99.9kg x 1 slow rep


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Edge off cos of stuffed up nose etc - them weights feel heavy like lol

CG Bench

to 130-kilos x 3 x 3 reps + 60-kilos x 20 reps d/s

s/s

Iso p/downs

to 80-kilos x 2 x 4 reps

Pullover

stack x12 reps (iso machine in use)

v-handle pulldowns (h machine)

15p x 12 reps, 18p x 8 reps - d/s 10-p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Power Squat

to 270-kilos x 6 ass down reps

Leg Press

to 620-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl (seated broken so standing 1 leg at a time and strict)

3p x 3 x 10 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## BLUE(UK)

SteveGardener said:


> I'm a jammy pudding. A pudding, but a jammy one. Read on as to why.
> 
> *Tuesday*
> 
> Torsion Grippers
> 
> B/H: usual stuff
> 
> L/H: CoC 3 x 3 x 1 reps, BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x TnG, 1, TnG, BBE x N, VVN (best set) VVN
> 
> R/H: BBE x 1 rep, HG350 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x 1 rep, MM7 (dud) x TnG, TnG, TnG, 1, 1, VVN
> 
> One hand deadlift with hook grip
> 
> B/H: 60-kilos bar in front thumbless grip. I did 2 attempts per hand in between some the harder work on grippers, 100-kilos x 3 [email protected] straddle thumbless grip,
> 
> L/H: 140-kilos thumb over x 1/2 rep then a solid single with hook grip, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 1 rep
> 
> R/H: 140-kilos thumb over x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep, 180-kilos x 1 rep. All 180 and more reps done with small square of tissue at the spot on the thumb which tears. Hands very sore but intact.
> 
> Now here's where I am daft. I had put 3 20's each side of an olympic bar for 140-kilos. For the 160-kilos I added a 10-kilo plate to each side. So that's still 160-kilos. Adding another 10-kilo plate equals 180? Yes. So onwards. I had it in mind to do 1-2 singles per hand with the 187.5-kilos I did right handed last time. So I added a 5-kilo plate and a 2.5-kilo plate. I do a single right and a single left. I'm thinking 'my god that was hard work but you wanna win, you wanna be British Champ so do another'. I'm staggering around a little, a bit dizzy but pull myself together and do another right handed single. Then, with no idea as to why, I was looking at the end of the bar again and had a moment of clarity... hang on if 3 x 20 and 2 x 10 equals 160..180... then surely I should have added a 2.5 and a 1.25-kilo plate and NOT A 2.5 AND A 5!! *Good lord I'd pulled 195-kilos by accident - with either hand!*. Sheeettt boooyyyy.
> 
> Hence jammy pudding ha ha


Haha, I know this is an old post but days like this don't come very often.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Late start. Very 'off' first thing.

Iso Press

to 62.5kg a side x 4 reps - 30kg a side x 15 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 45kg @ x 6 reps - 12.5kg @ x 20 reps

OHTE

to +62.5kg x 12 reps (loose / sleeves)

TPD

10p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Volume day

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 1, 1, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 8 x 1 reps

2HP

to +40-kilos (72.2kg) x 5, 5, 5 and 12 reps. Up 2.5 or 5kg next time


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Left shoulder twinge seems to be making bench harder. Head down!! Higher rep start for chest and back

Iso Bench

set up x 15 reps, 20-kilos a side x 15 reps, 30-kilos a side x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 60-kilos x 6 hard reps (twinge), 678.5-kilos x 6 hard reps (as before), 40-kilos a side x 15 reps

Iso Pulldowns

double arm

20-kilos a side x 15 reps, 30-kilos a side x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps,

single arm

60-kilos x 6 reps, 80-kilos a side x 6 hard reps

1 arm d/b row

60-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Back on a program. Max day

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x VN, VN, N

R/H: 5/5 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VVN, VN, VN

2HP

to +75kg (97.7kg) x 2, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*

Off / busy Thursday / Friday. In lieu of missed grip I took CoC 3 with me to the gym and hit the MDB as well

CoC

thru-out w.out. to 3 reps left and 4 right inc a hold for 8-10 seconds

P/Squat machine

to 290-kilos x 6 reps deep

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 10 reps

Seated L/Curls

stack x 8, 10 and 14! reps

L/Ext

stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

MDB

2 x 1 reps (held on 2nd and dizzy on first. Missed a third


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday - volume*

Trained with Powerlifter Carl Rogers who traveled from Port Talbot for some grip work @ Powerhouse

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 8 singles

R/H: 6/6 x 2's and 3's for 14 total

2HP

used weight bar + weights

to +70-kilos x 2 x 5 reps

Adj T/Bar

to +117-kilos right hand only (failed left)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Iso Bench

to 60-kilos a side x 5, 5, 8 reps 20-kilos a side x 25 reps d/s

s/s

LPD with d handles

to stack x 3 x 8 reps

1 arm DB Rows

to 80-kilos x 2 x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 12 reps d/s

Nice chest n back pump


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday - heavy day / max*

V/Gripper + CoC/GHP

L/H: CoC 3 x N, 1, VVN, VVN, VVN, VN, VVN, VVN (8)

R/H: GHP 8 x 1, CoC 3 (easier than the GHP) x 1, CoC 3.5 x N, N, GHP8 x 4 x 1 reps

2HP

to + 75-kilos x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 62.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 50-kilos x 6 reps

OH Tricep Ext

to EZ Curl bar + 67.5 x 10 reps

Rope Tricep Ext

to 8p x 8 reps

OH Rope Tricep Ext

to 8p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday - volume day*

head up a** day today (doc appt tomorrow) + v hard getting going

V/Gripper

faffed about

2HP

to +57.5-kilos x 3 x 5 reps


----------



## Huntingground

@Mobster, I pop in here every so often but don't have a clue what most of the exercises are!!

Post up a few links or vids of the exercises please. I reckon you would get more responses too.

I know you post on TM too.


----------



## Mobster

A vulcan gripper


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Bad mood encouraged by soaking wet march to docs, wait, then gits at Job Centre being gits (ha ha). Helped mood for gym.

Iso Bench

to 61.25-kilos a side x 3 x 6 reps, 20-kilos a side x 20 pump reps

s/s

Iso P/Downs

to 80-kilos x 2 x 6 reps per arm

Pullover machine

stack x 12 reps

One arm db rows

to 90kilos r/h and 80-kilo left x 6 reps @

Cable row

stack x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday - max*

V/grippers

took an age to warm up

to

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 1, N, TnG, VVN, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/6+b x N, N, F, 1 (band snapped off ha ha)

2HP

to +77.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

P/Squat

to 300-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 12 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 3 x 14 reps

s/s

Leg Ext

stack x 3 x 14 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 3 x 3 x 62.5-kilos a side (last set lift off / spot)

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 50-kilos x 8 reps @ loose, 17.5-kilos x 17 reps d/s

Over head tricep ext (seated)

to +70-kilos x 12 reps

OH rope t/ext

6p x 8 reps, 10p x 8 reps

TPD

6 p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Hands felt good even though it's still cold in my home gym. Max day today instead of volume - the difference might be because my hands have been rested. Anyway...

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 6/6 x VN, 1/2", N

R/H: 6/7 x VVN, N,

NB: need better rubber bands to add to the 'ears' so as to add resistance. The ones I double up break at full stretch. Or more bands lol

2HP

to +77.5-kilos (as before) x 1, 2, 1, 2, 2 reps (8 total)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Walked to docs, gym and asda in rain = soaked through.

Iso Bench

to 62.5-kilos a side x 3 x 6 reps

s/s

Iso P/downs

to 80-kilos a side x 3 x 6 reps

Iso Row

to 100-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

V/Gripper - slight vol day

to

L/H: 5/6 x VN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, VN, 1, N

R/H: 6/6 x 8 x 1 reps

2HP

to +78-kilos x 1, 1, F, 1, 1 reps (4)


----------



## Huntingground

@Mobster, what is a P/Squat? What is 2HP?


----------



## Mobster

P/Squat is a Power Squat machine. Here's an example: 

2HP is two hand pinch.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Comp training as from tomorrow.

Seated BB press in rack (been a while)

to 100-kilos x 2 x 4 reps + 60-kilos x 12 reps

Hammer db curls

to 50-kilos @ x 2 x 6 reps

OHTE

to +70-kilos x 11 reps

TPD

7p x 12, 12p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

While in comp mode I do not plan on going past this level of effort on grippers

to

L/H: 5/6 x TnG, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, 1, VVN, F reps

R/H: 6/6 x 1, 1, 1, VVN, 1, 1, 1, 1 reps

2HP

an even lift with the working weight I want of 100-kilos x holds for time

to 100.7kg x 3 x slow lifts (first quickest, last slowest)

Stub lifting.

A bugger to get the set up just so.

to 15.75kg approx x 3 efforts and as pinch


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Kept brief cos a) I wanted to do well on the comp lift and B) coached Shay through a strongman workout (going with Shay to a comp in Bridgend this weekend)

Iso Bench

to 65-kilos a side x 3 x 6 reps (Shay lift off on each one)

LPD

with double D bar

to stack + 1p x 3 x 8 reps

Adj T/Bar

set up + 110-kilos x 3 decent attempts right (last one + 10 secs) and less so left ha ha


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Leverage / axe handle work

Used my axe (held at the very end) and as steady as possible with a good pick up at all times and slow walked a length or so of my gym (about 41 feet length ways wall to wall)

L/H: 3 x 1 lengths

R/H: 2 x 1 length and 1 x 1.5 lengths (last one).

I can either add weight (I'll add a bit) or do more lengths at a steady handed and slow pace.

2HP

80.2-kilos (no warming up) x 19 reps (rp) in 90-seconds. Damn! lol


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

VERY behind on the day. Up at 5am for lord knows what reason yet faffing about in town etc means I'm just in now (2.41PM)

P/Squat

Oats in effect (although it took the edge off what follow)

to 320-kilos x 6 reps - left lovely marks on shoulders ha ha

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 1!! wrapped and did 8 reps

L/Curl

stack + 2 plates x 3 x 12 reps

L/Ext

stack + 2 plates x 3 x 10 reps

Closed the 3 a few times showing off


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Flew down (very fast driver ha ha) to Bridgend for the K2 event.

*Monday*

managed to catch my middle finger second knuckle skin putting a dumbbell away - ouch!!

Seated press - axle

to 100-kilos x 3, 3, and 2 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 55-kilos x 4 reps (ugly as hell. I'd have preferred 52.5-kilos but the gym doesn't have any)

OHTE

to +72.5-kilos x 8 hard reps.

TPD

10p x 10 reps, 12p x 10 reps, 13p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Bargoed to look at Planet Fitness's strongman equipment then lunch in town so trained later. The injured finger meant NO left hand gripper work at all. Too painful and feeling like I'd take longer to heal if I pushed it.

V/Gripper

to

R/H: 6/6 x 7 of 8 singles

2HP - holds

to four efforts at 102.7 kilos

stub work

varied.

2 sets ups 1 @ 15.75-kilos x 3 x timed holds and a thicker set up to 22+kilos x 3-4 timed holds per hand


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

@ Powerhouse. Shay on deadlifts (using frame). From floor to 200-kilos x 3, down to 190-kilos for 2-3 x 3 then on blocks for a few more sets (10 in total). With me on p/downs

CG Bench

to 130-kilos x 3 x 3 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps

LPD

to stack +1 p x 3 x 8 reps using v handle

Adj T/Bar

to set up + 117.5-kilos (about 119.5) x 3 holds for time = dizzy lol


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Out half the day.

Lever axe work

increased time over three sets

2HP - volume

no warm ups - skin rough after

80.2-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## mal

Mobster said:


> P/Squat is a Power Squat machine. Here's an example:
> View attachment 145534
> 
> 
> 2HP is two hand pinch.


Theres one of those in my new gym,but havnt a clue how to use it lol looks good.


----------



## Mobster

Similar to a hack squat but levering. When in doubt use google. There's a good video here:


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

If it's Friday it's legs. Excuse me while I lay down after...

P/Squat

to 320-kilos x 7 reps - brutal

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 10 reps - no wraps

Leg Curl

stack x 12 reps, +3p stacker plates x 12 reps, +4p x 12 reps

Leg Ext

+3 stacker plates x 8, 10 and then 12 reps

MDB

F, 1, F, dizzy doesn't cover it


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Up way to early for a Sunday then off to Bargoed. Shay doing a 120kg stone, bit of Viking Press (my left shoulder iffy - still an issue Monday), Yoke (added 150kg and I killed it ha ha) and some arm over arm sled dragging.

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 102.5kg x 3, 3, 5 reps*

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 55-kilos @ x 6 loose reps - d/s 20-kilos @ x 20 reps

OHTE

* shot my bolt pressing so...

to +60-kilos x 8 reps

TPD

* to 16p x 6 reps, 8p x 20 reps

Done. Iffy belly too.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 8 x 1 reps - all bar one solid / easy

R/H: 6/6 x 8 x 1 reps - all solid / easy

2HP

to 100.2kg x 4 timed holds (logged in book)

Stub work

to 2 x 22 secs on my set up (of 4 attempts)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Missed yesterdays session. Might play catch up later or tomorrow

P/Squat

to 320-kilos x 8 reps

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 10 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 12 reps, +2p x 12 reps, +4p x 12 reps

Leg Ext

stack x 12 reps, +2p x 12 reps, +4p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 105-kilos x 2 x 4 reps and 1 x 1 rep with 107.5-kilos

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 55-kilos x 2 x 67 loose reps - 25-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

TPD

to 15p x 8 reps - 10p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 7 of 8 singles

R/H: 6/6 x 8 x 1 reps

2HP - holds

to max x 3 x timed holds. Took a while to get the groove on. Need to work to 4 x planned max efforts

Stub work

straight in at working weight x 4 x max holds, 2 x good 2 x so-so


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Close grip bench

to 135-kilos x 2, 3, 3 reps - 60-kilos x 15 reps

Middle lever row (mid-back)

to 60-kilos x 6, 7, 7 reps

LPD with D bar

to stack x 8 reps - 1/2 stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Lever axe work

I'll weigh what I have and may need to add weight to it. I'm guessing it's a pound or two under.

3 x sets increasing in time with each hand. The last left handed effort was very nice

2HP

80.2 or so x 6, 10 and then 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

appt for job then

Seated BB press

to 105-kilos x 3 x 4 reps, d/s 60-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer db curls

to 60-kilos @ x 4 loose reps, d/s 25-kilos x 15 reps

TPD

to 14p (hard machine) x 8 reps, d/s 8p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Lots on today. Inc 2 visits (3 visitors) during session

V/Gripper

same as last time

2HP

4 timed efforts

Stub work

could have been better


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Midday workout

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. Apart from a wobbly lift off every time (??) all good. d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Iso P/Downs

to 75-kilos @ x 2 x 6 reps - 20-kilos @ x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Good company (thanks for the treats inc little note book) followed by:

Lever axe work

added weight to my set up - equates to top weight for event

slightly lighter warm ups then axe plus 2-kilos and IM loops + clip to hold them on (about 6kg) x 3 working sets. Roughly same time each hand. Brutal

2HP - vol

NB: never warm up just straight in at working weight

80.2-kilos approx x 8 reps, 10 rp reps (v close together) and 13 d/d reps... hard as f**k


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

So leg day...

P/Squat

to 325-kilos x 5 reps

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 12 reps

L/Curls

to stack + 6 stacker plates x 8 reps

L/Ext

to stack + 6 stacker plates x 10 reps

Bwt: 19st 4lbs on gym scales


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Strongman training with Shay inc (lots of fun) Fingals Fingers.

*Monday*

Seated BB press in rack

to 107.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

bi's sore from yesterday so...

to 45-kilos x 8 reps @

Skull Crushers

to e-z bar + 50-kilos x 8 reps

TPD (H machine)

to 14p x 8 reps

DB RWC

to 15-kilos x 10 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

Off due to reverse wrist curl work??

To:

L/H: 5/6 N, VVN, TnG, VN, N, N reps

R/H: 6/6 x TnG then 5 x 1 reps

2HP - max

for a change - might alternate between holds, max and volume

Stub Work

three efforts


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Close grip bench press

heavy sets: 140-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 142.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 145-kilos x 1 rep - d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Middle iso lever row

to 70-kilos x 6 reps

s/s (with bench)

LPD

to stack + 2 stacker plates x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Pick axe leverage work

Damn this is B-R-U-T-A-L. Even with warming up with the axe I use the next two efforts went straight into 'ouch that hurts' territory

2HP - volume

better as I did more

3 x 10 reps - very r/p style.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 110-kilos x 2 and then 1 (too much too soon). Followed by d/set of 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 60-kilos x 6 loose reps - d/set 17.5-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

TPD

to 16p x 6 reps - d/set 10p x 15 reps

Out of it after (eat more for breakfast lol)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 5 x 1 and 1 F

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps

2HP - timed

to two efforts (could be better) with 100+

Stub work - timed

3 x efforts with last r/h v good (to front and not side)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

At the gym before it opened and then onwards to town on a mission. Knackered now though ha ha

Close grip bench press

to 142.5-kilos x 3 x 1 rep and 1 double (which was nice). DS 60-kilos x 20 reps feet up

s/s

Iso P/Downs

to 80-kilos x 3 x 6 reps per arm DS 40-kilos x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Pfft. Grand day in all other ways training.... so-so.

Axe work

brutal 3 efforts per hand

2HP - max

to 100kg plus left thumb skin tear


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Too long at the gym - knackered

P/Squat

to 325kg x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

to stack+6 stacker plates x 10 and 8 reps

Leg Ext

to stack+ 6 stacker plates x 2 x 8 reps

Adj T/Bar

faffed about (120 in plates didn't wanna go) 118kg x 1 LH and timed hold RH, then 3 x 1 RP reps LH and 5 n/s reps RH


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

Over Bargoed again - this time with Chris 'Mellon' Melling et al.

Yoke to 200+ - back spasm and an inability to get it to sit tight on my traps = ouch

Arm over arm to 200?? = biceps sore Monday

Fingals 100-kilos x a couple then sleeve added (200kg total) flipped 2 x 1 reps. Bugger from waist to chest but then easy.

*Monday*

Sore / stiff biceps, tops of thighs and lower back from yesterday hence...

Seated Press

to 107.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps - d/s 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

5 sets to 50-kilos x 6 reps

s/s

TPD

to 16p + 1 x stacker plate x 5 ugly reps d/s 10p + stacker plate x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Awful nights sleep - aching shoulder and another issue. However, scored 95% on a literacy and numeracy test for a job offer at a chocolate factory so... I'd have aced it if I'd have slept better ha ha

Axe / lever work

never gets easy but added time - seriously hurts where it sits in my right hand.

2HP - volume

3 x 11 d/d reps with working weight. Last set best.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

back aching, shoulder less so... I'm getting old ha ha. Rack in use so...

Iso Bench

to 70-kilos x 6 reps - felt heavy, d/s 30-kilos @ x 15 reps

Pullover Machine

to stack x 3 x 8 reps

Stiff legged deads with dumbbell

from 10-kilos x 12 to 80-kilos x 12 reps

Loosen tight back, done fast from floor


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Cocked up workouts FFS lol and then was over Merthyr and had a visitor... so a late shortish w/out

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 6 efforts - 1-2 ok

R/H: 6 x 6/6 x 1 reps

Stub work

V good first right hand effort


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Power Squat

to 327.5-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press

to 400-kilos x 8 reps only

Adj T/Bar

1, 2 and 3 r/p singles with working weight


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press in rack

to 100-kilos x 3 x 6 reps. Shoulders ache until I'm warmed up so no super heavy stuff. No DS

s/s

Hammer dumbbell curls

to 60-kilos @ x 6 loose / ugly reps

TPD

to 15.5 plates x 6 reps, DS 10.5 plates x 10 reps

Bwt 19st 6.5lbs / 272.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

Left hand off. 5/5 v easy 5/6 tough

L/H: 5/6 x VN, F (most about 1/2 inch), N, F, F, 5/5 x 1 easy

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps (1 TnG)

2HP - timed holds

warmed up slowly to working weight then each attempt got better - 4 in total


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

The busy one. Trained with Pete Reynold (a whey gym ex member)

CG Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 2 x 2 reps and 1 x 3 reps - no spot. DS: 60-kilos x 25 reps

LPD on D bar (long)

to stack x 10 reps

DOTL SLDL - on blocks

to 100-kilos x 3 x 8 reps fast


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Nigh on forgot it's a bank holiday ha ha. Trained w/roller for the first time in ages in lieu of yesterday. Also today's number was mostly 6

P/Squat

to 327.5-kilos x 5 reps

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Curl

Stack x 6 x 6 reps

W/Roller

Brutal as always.

15kg x 3 reps b/w non stop style

30kg as above

45kg rest pause style b/w

55kg x flexors only x 3 r/p reps.

Ouch


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

S**t feels heavy today. Ooof.

Seated BB Press

to 100-kilos x 4 x 5 reps (last set best) - d/s 60-kilos x 8 reps (felt in delts)

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

TPD - h/mach

to 13p x 8 reps - d/s 7p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Carl Rogers came down - grip training commences 

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps

Way better than the last session

2HP - max

to 105.7-kilos x 1, 2 x F

Stub work

good session


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Iffy belly - annoying

C G Bench Press

to 140kg x 4 x 2 reps

In between, for giggles and as a challenge between gym buddies, I did 13p x 30 reps on wide bar pulldowns

Iso Row Mid-row

to 60kg a side x 4 x 6 reps

Stiff legged deadlifts with a dumbbell

45kg x 15 reps, 60kg x 15 reps, 80kg x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Iffy belly

*Friday*

Power squat machine

to 330-kilos x 4 reps (more there)

Leg Press

high seat position (usually hole 2, today hole 3) = deeper

700-kilos x 1.... dropped to 660-kilos x 8 reps. 680-kilos next time

Leg Curls

2 x 12 reps x stack

2HP

set up crap so will do a session later


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press in rack

to 102.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 55-kilos x 6 reps loose

s/s

Tricep Pressdown

to 16p x 6 reps

Bwt: 19st 6.5lbs. Not bad for 5 days of iffy belly.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

LH off. RH fine (except splinter in thumb from moving safe yesterday)

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x N, VN, VN, VN reps

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps

2HP

to 92.7-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Stub work - max

It'll be interesting to see what I do on a closer to the real thing set up.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Much faffing about later...

Lever axe work

Adj t/bar work


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

P/Squat

to 331.25-kilos x 4 reps (tad more there)

L/Press (H3 again)

to 660-kilos x 8 reps (tried 680 and it wouldn't budge ha ha)

L/Curl

stack x 3 x 14 reps

W/Curl

from 15kg, 22.5, 27.5 and 32.5 x 12 reps

s/s

R/W/Curl

7.5kg, 10, 12.5 and 15 x 10/12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Old man shoulder (left) takes a while to get going but then...

Seated Press

to 105-kilos x 4 reps - d/s 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 55-kilos x 7 reps

s/s

TPD

to 16p x 8 reps - d/s 11p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

2HP - volume

Stub work

*Wednesday*

CG Bench

to 140-kilos x 2, 3, 2+F, 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Iso lever row

to 110-kilos x 6 reps

Pullover machine

3/4 stack x 12 reps, stack x 2 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Lever work

Adj T/Bar work

*Friday*

Power squat

to 335-kilos (PB) x 4 reps

Leg Press

to 400-kilos x 30 reps (for a change)

Leg Curl

stack x 2 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps, d/s 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 50-kilos x 8 reps (thought about 60-kilos but decided to leave it)

s/s

Tricep Pressdown

Twinging left elbow

to 16p + 2 stacker plates x 1 iffy rep, dropped to + 1 stacker plate x 5 reps

d/s 10p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Grip workout

*Wednesday*

In the gym at 8 am - I've trained late and I've trained xmas day but 8am was a first and BOY am I feeling it now lol. I kept it short n sweet as time was of the essense.

CG Bench

to 130-kilos x 3, 4 and 4 reps. No time for a drop set

Lat Pulldowns (D bar)

to stack x 8 reps, plus 1p x 8 reps, plus 2p x 8 reps

Bodypower tickets booked. Long ass day but fun!


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Grip

*Friday*

Power Squat machine

to 340-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press

to 440-kilos x 30 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 3 x 15 reps

Forward w/curls

to 32.5-kilos x 12 reps

Reverse wrist curls

to 15-kilos x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 107.5-kilo x 5 reps (could be tidier)

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 60-kilos x 4 reps

s/s

Tricep Pressdown

to 16p x 8 reps - d/s 11p x 12 reps

Still needing a boost in energy


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Grippers

warmed up on vulcan and then switched to a HG300 then a CoC 3

L/H: to CoC 3 x 5 attempts (4 good)

R/H: to CoC 3 x 5 x 3 reps

2HP

right thumbs been playing up so back to old school volume

working weight x 12 reps total (2-3 doubles)

Stub work


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

early to gym - appointment at 1130am

CG Bench Press

to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 4 reps d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps

Low row pulley

to stack + 6 stacker plates x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

I should check my phone bill before working out - I'd have broken the building never mind PB's. Damn!!

Leverage work

Adj T/Bar


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

P/Squat machine

to 345-kilos x 4 reps (PB).

Leg Press

to 480-kilos x 25 reps (calves cramping etc)

Leg Curl - seated

stack x 4 x 12 reps

FWC

to 35-kilos a hand x 8 reps

RWC

to 17.5-kilo a hand x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press

to 65-kilos a side x 4 rep - d/s 20-kilos a side x 15 reps

Hammer db curl

to 55-kilos @ x 8 rep

TPD

to 16p + stacker plate x 6 hard reps - d/s 11p x 10 reps


----------



## RowRow

Subbed to this.

Your a rather strong fellow!


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Trained with Carl Rogers again.

Grippers

L/H: 5 x 1 attempts (most good) with a '3

R/H: A few attempts at a 3.5 and HG350 (Carl's and a new version)

2HP

12 x 1 at working weight.

Stub

We used his set up over mine. A drop in weight and still not as per the kit we'll use on the day but I did ok.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

In the gym at 8am again. A lift into town for appointments and onwards - so a short n sweet workout.

CG Bench

to 135-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (keep an eye on the groove).

LPD

to the stack + 3 stacker plates x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated press (at home) in rack

*Tuesday (done v late)*

Pinch work

in a word - awful

*Wednesday *

@ PH

C G Bench

to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 fast reps

s/s

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 3 x N reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps

DODLTL (standard bar)

609-kilos x 8 rfeps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 8 reps (*belt on but loose), 160-kilos x 4 reps belt tight


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

am

Pinch

pm

Stub

*Friday*

P/Squat machine

to 355-kilos x 4 heavy reps

L/Press

to 500-kilos x 15 reps

L/Curl

to +6 stacker plates x 8 reps

s/s

Adj T/B


----------



## Mobster

Where have I been all week ha ha

*Monday*

Seated Press

Started in iso machine and my left shoulder hated that so...

to 100-kilos x 8 reps in the rack

Hammer DB Curls

to 55-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

to 17p x 6 reps

also did VG work between the above

to

L/H: 5/6 x F, N, N, N, VN, VN.

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x TnG and 1 x VVN

*Tuesday*

faffed about

*Wednesday*

8am at the gym. Trained with Shay on bench and limited time so

CG Bench Press

to 142.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps - 60-kilos x 30 reps

s/s

LPD

to stack +2 plates x 3 x 10 reps

PM workout

2HP

Stub work


----------



## Mobster

*Friday *

P/Squat

to 355-kilo x 5 reps

L/Press

to 500-kilos 16 r/p reps

L/Curl

to stack + 4p x 13 reps

Adj T/B

L/H: to +125-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: to +130-kilos x 1, 1, 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Ill over the weekend (couple of likely reasons) and this showed when I hit the wall at the end of the workout. Only gritting my teeth got me as far as it did. Lost 3 lbs in spite of feeling bloated.

Seated press

to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps (diff bench from my preferred choice)

Hammer d/b curls

to 60-kilos @ x 4 left and 6 right (left hand was opening - v/g work?)

TPD

to 17p x Fail (wall / ill)

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, TnG, F

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 + 1 fail reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

Stub work

*Wednesday*

Stomach still not co-operating. Out damn bug!!

CG Bench

to 150-kilos x 1 rep (140, 142.5, 145,and 147. 5 all 2 x 1 reps)

LPD

to stack + 2 plates x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

leverage work

*Friday*

P/Squat

to 360-kilos x 4 reps

L/Press

to 520-kilos x 15 reps

L/Curl

to stack +5p x 10+1+1+1 reps

Adj T/B

to +120-kilos (off my game at this point) x

L/H: 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 3 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Guts still not 100% (writing this Tuesday) but better than they were. Bwt up a bit and hips feeling it.

Forgot elbow sleeves so...

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 6 reps then 105-kilos x 4 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 55-kilos x 4 loose reps

TPD

to 15p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

RowRow said:


> Subbed to this.
> 
> Your a rather strong fellow!


And you're nice to say so lol. I ought to be after 35 years of training!!


----------



## Mobster

If it's not one thing it's another. Back aches so appt booked for tomorrow pm at chiro

*Tuesday*

2HP

to 100.2 x 6 x 1 reps - I'm gonna work to add rep after rep, after rep. If poss a 2nd session each week too

Stub work

*Wednesday*

Early so as to 'fix' missed appt yesterday

All hard due to back ache

CG Bench

to 150-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

s/s

Iso P/downs

to 75-kilos @ x 3 x 6 reps

Low rows

to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Chiro appt around lunchtime. Looser but still sore.

Leverage work

2 x good times (usually I do a 50%, 75% and then max effort - this was 2 x max efforts)

*Friday*

Back still sore. Indeed I could barely straighten my legs out on the leg press and seated curl machine so... also stopped before max weight on the p/squat.

P/squat

to 240-kilos x 6 reps, 280-kilos x F.

L/Press

L/Curls

Adj T/B

to

L/H: +125kg x 2 reps, +130kg x F

R/H: +135kg x 1 rep, +140-kg x F, 137.5kg x F

Will start working in increasing times at 120kg


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Early (8.20am) and back still aching.

Seated Press

to 110-kilos x 5 reps (v good for me), 60-kilos d/s x 15 reps

Hammer curls

to 55-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

to 16+1 stacker plate x 6 reps

Vulcan

In between everything else to:

L/H: 5/6 x TnG, VN, VN, 1, 1, 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

Stub

*Wednesday*

CG Bench on smith (didn't wanna wait for Power rack)

to 155-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

s/s

LPD with D bar

to stack + 2 plates x 3 x 8 reps

Iso Mid-row

to 60-kilos @ x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Awful nights kip (back issue) meant... pfft. So forget doing legs. Today was one movement only and it was done to test my sanity. The skin on my fingers of both hands was sore after.

Adj T/Bar

worked to +120-kilos

L/H: 2 RP, 3 RP, 2 RP, 1, 2+F, 2, 2, 3, 3 reps

R/H: 1 x slow rep, 1 x timed hold, 1 x timed hold (both good), 3 followed by 5 x 5 reps then one rep with an added 6kg kettlebell for fun.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Walking to the gym like an old man and lifting like a bull on arrival = pfft lol

Seated Press

to 110-kilos x 6 reps then 120-kilos x 1 rep, 122.5-kilos x 1 rep (PB) and 125-kilos x 1 rep (also a PB). I moved 130-kilos but no go.

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 60-kilos a side x 6 reps

TPD

to 17p x 6 half tidy reps

s/s

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 6 attempts of which 2 were TnG reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps and an attempt at 7/7 but I was done


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

to a non stop kiss n go triple (lots of TOT)

Stub work

*Wednesday*

Mid-day. Back not 100% but a lot better

CG Bench - smith machine

to 160-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 3, 4 and then 5 reps. Had an idea to do 6 or try 205-kilos. Tried the 1 rep and failed.

Done


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Grip with Carl

*Friday *

at gym at 7.40am - earliest yet

P/Squat

to 300-kilos x 6 reps

L/Press

stretches only - time issue

L/Curls

stack x 2 x 12 reps - time issue

all s/s with

Adj T/B

to doubles left and triples right


----------



## Mr Beefy

Subbed, v strong work. P/squat = paused squat?


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

All day yesterday at Trojan's Strongest Man. Met lots of old buds.

God, if he exists, takes the mick. Proper biting my lip walking to the gym only to have a great session and feel half decent on the way back.

Seated press

to 115-kilos x 4 reps after 112.5-kilos x 6 reps. SD 60-kilos low position (hvy is high) x 20 reps

Hammer curls

to 32.5-kilos @ x 5 x 8 reps

TPD

to 17p x 8 reps (PB)

V/Gripper

s/s thru session

L/H: 5/6 x 7 x 1 reps (annoying after so many near reps the last few weeks lol)

R/H: to *7/7 or L21* x VVN, VVN,*1* and N


----------



## Mobster

Mr Beefy said:


> Subbed, v strong work. P/squat = paused squat?


Power squat machine. Pausing with 300kg in the normal squat... I wish ha ha.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

lots of singles, 1 double and 1 triple at the working weight

Stub work

*Wednesday*

CG Bench on smith

to 1 x 160-kilos (4 x 1 last time)

V handle LPD

to +3p x 8 reps

Then off for an appointment in town at 1.30pm


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Ax lever work

*Friday*

appt first thing so very late (for me) at the gym. Also don't drop phone down the loo!! Arrgghh!!

P/Squat

to 340-kilos x 6 reps

L/Curls

stack x 8, 10 and 14 reps

Adj/T/Bar

to +130-kilos x 1 and 140-kilos x F then back down to 3 x 3 reps x +120-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Hell week (or more accurately 10 days). Not helped by 6 pints yesterday with Parky lol

Seated Press

to 117.5-kilos x 3 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 35-kilos x 4 x 8 reps

TPD

to 17.5-kilos x 4 reps (5??)

all s/s with

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 7 x 1 reps

R/H: 7/7 x 2 x F


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Getting ****ed off this week with **** poor service and inability for some to return calls. Helps motivate me in the gym mind.

Trained with Carl again. 2HP blasted so hard that stub work wasn't lol.

2HP

to working weight x 3 non-stop reps (set up kisses the floor) x 3 sets

Stub


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

CG Bench

to 160-kilos x 4 x 1 hard reps

Low row

to stack + 7 stacker plates x 15 reps easy

*Thursday*

L/Axe work

*Friday*

Heat n sleep = massively hard n draining

P/Squat

tried 380-kilos = bombed lol so 340-kilos x 5 reps. Annoying cos I did 6 last time

L/Curl

to + 4 plates x 8 reps

Adj/T/Bar

to sets of 2 and 3 reps at working weight


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday *

Over Swansea watching the last of the Rugby 7's then our for a bit.

*Sunday*

Aberdare motorcycle races

*Monday*

Early but very time limited (3 mins late for an appointment)

Seated Press

to 117.5-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB curls

to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps (more there but time...)

TPD

to 12p x 8 reps only - time


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

Stub work

*Wednesday*

Ill. As in puking from one (middle of the night) and don't ask from the other.

*Thursday*

Rough but capable so...

CG Bench in rack

to 140-kilos x 3 reps, then 145-kilos x 2 reps, 150-kilos x 1 rep, 155-kilos x 1 rep and a surprising 160-kilos x 1 rep. Illness depleting energy (very little food eaten) but strength still there.

V handle pulldowns

to stack +5plates x 8 reps

Wrist Curls

FWC: to 40-kilos x 8 reps

RWC: to 20-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Leverage work with axe.

*Saturday*

Power Squat

to 340-kilos x 7 reps (?) then 370-kilos x 3 reps

L/Curl

to stack + 5p x 10 reps

Adj T/B

to working weight x 1, 3 Then 140-kilos x 1 rep each.

Dropped back to 120-kilos 4 reps @, 120-kilos x timed holds. 120-kilos x ex both hands.

NB: do not burn (small) palm of right hand with red hot fork and or get tiny cut on left hand thumb


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

V/Gripper

*Monday*

S/press

to 120-kilos x 4 reps (PB), 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 45-kilos @ x 6 reps, 60-kilos @ x 5/6 reps

TPD

to 18p (PB) x 4-5 iffy reps, switched to pressdown and did 6 more reps. Then the stack x 8 reps

last of 2-3 training sessions before comp


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Getting sore all over. One day left

2HP

4 x holds at working weight

Stub work


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

last days workout before event

CG Bench

to 162.5-kilos. I even did a 155-kilo mis-load (5k heavy on one side ha ha). Dropped to 100-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Low Rows

to stack +7.5 plates (all the gym has) x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

First place and two world records. Job done


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Back to the - legs + showing off / MDB

Power squat

could have gone higher I think

to 280-kilos x 6 reps

s/s

MDB

1, 1, 3 + attempt left hand x F

L/Curls

stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

L/Ext

stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

I dislike not training by virtue of work but I need to get used to that. Still had my 'head on'

Seated Press

to 110-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer curls

to 45-kilos @ x 8 reps

Tricep pushdowns

15p x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

to 107.5 x 1 reps

*Wednesday*

CG Bench

to 150-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. Fast off chest. Previous 100-kilo was paused momentarily for 6 reps

s/s

Low Row

to stack + all the stacker plates x 3 x 8 reps

Adj T/Bar

to +135-kilos x 1 rep each (137 total)


----------



## Mobster

Working, as per now, Thu, Fri and Sat so I'm still not doing the big workouts during these days.

*Friday*

V/Gripper

L/H: off. 

R/H: 6/6 x 6 x 1 reps

*Sunday*

Off to Cardiff for lunch and tight on time so w/o was 40 mins tops

2HP

to 107.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

P/Squat

to 320-kilos x 6 reps with a pause in the hole on rep 6

L/Curls

stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

MDB

1, 3 (ns) and 3+1 reps

L/Ext

stack x 10, 12 and 14 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper only

Nut was getting too tight so a half turn and ta da.

to

L/H: 5/6 x 6 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday.*

Running a bit late sorting stuff out.

CG Bench

to 152.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

s/s

LPD (D-handle)

to stack +6 plates x 6 reps

Adj/T/B

B/H: +80-kilos x 6+ reps each, +120-kilos x 3 reps each, +135-kilos x 2 x 1 left but zero right.

Then 140-kilos x 1 iffy rep right handed followed by a fail. Dropped to 130-kilos x 1 + a fail L/H and 2 + a fail right hand.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

to 107.7-kilos x 3 x 1 reps.

Stay here, or close to it, and work to 6-8 x 1 reps before going up. Work on pinch for proposed comp.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Power Squat machine

to 340-kilos x 6 reps - all on the hole

L/Press

to 390-kilos x 6 reps.

Been a while and felt heavy

L/Curl

stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

L/Ext

stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

V/Gripper

s/s thru out workout. To:

L/H: 5/6 x 7 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps, 7/7 x 2 x F

Spotted Dale to 180-kilo c/g/b/p using slingshot


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench

to 155-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/s

small handle pulldowns

stack + 7 plates x 3 x 8 reps

small handle low rows

stack + 7 plates x 2 x 10 reps

Millennium Dumbbell

1, 2, 3, 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2 hand pinch

to 107.7-kilos x 1, 1, 2*, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Legs (should have been shoulders n arms but what the heck). Bwt a bit down as guts off last night

P/Squat Machine

to 350-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press

to 400-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curls

to stack x 16 reps

Vulcan Gripper

s/s during legs. Hands a bit off after 2HP last night

to

L/H: 5/5 x 2 x 1 reps, 5/6 x TnG, VN, 1, F (mis load), 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VN, 1, 1, 1 (inc solid hold) 7/7 x F


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

6pm

Adjustable thick bar

to

L/H: 130-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 133.75-kilos x 4 x 1 good and 1 x 1 iffy reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated press

to 112.5-kilos x 6 reps

hammer db curls

to 55-kilos x 6 reps @

T/Pu/down

to stack +2.5 stacker plates x 8 reps

s/s through out with

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 5 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

2HP

to 108.7 x 3 x 1 reps

Horn

to +80-kilos x 2-3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Close Grip Bench

to 152.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Wide D handle pulldowns

to stack +6p x 8 reps

s/s

Adj T/ Bar (done with Shay)

to

L/H: 131.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: 135-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

P/Squat

to 340-kilos x 4 reps

L/Press

t0 415-kilos x 8 harder than I expected reps

L/Curls

stack x 10, 12, 14 and 16 reps

MDB

x 1, 3, 3, 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper

*Wednesday*

Seated Press

to 115-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 55-kilos @ x 6 reps

Tricep Pushdown

stack + 5 plates x 8 reps

Cone work

+40-kilos x 3 reps @, +60-kilos x 3 reps @

L/H: +70-kilos x F, 2 r/p reps, 2 and 1 F r/p reps

R/H: +70-kilos x 3 r/p reps, +72.5-kilos x 1 easy rep, +75-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Nada

*Friday*

With Shay

2HP

to 18.7-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Adj T/Bar

Tried 120kg right after pinch... bad idea ha ha

w/up then

L/H: 130-kilos x 1 rep, 131.25-kilos x 3 x F. 130-kilos x F

R/H: 133.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## vtec_yo

Strong numbers.

150kg CGBP is ridiculous.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Bwt back up a few pounds (19st 6lbs)

CG Bench

to 155-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

LPD (med space d handle)

to stack + 6p x 8 reps

V/Gripper

L/H: 5/6 x 5 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 2 x VN reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x 1/4 inch


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Trained with Carl Rogers

Adjustable thick bar

to

L/H: +132.5-kilos x F, +131.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: +133.75-kilos x 1 rep, +135-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Cone lift

to +65-kilos x 3 timed sets @


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

P/Squat machine

to 350-kilos x 4 reps

L/Press

200-kilos x 8 reps, 420-kilos x 8 reps

L/Curl

stack x 10, 12 and 14 reps

MDB work

L/H: 3 x 1 reps with tilt (on block)

R/H: 1, 3, 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Trained with Shay, Mark Jeanes and a buddy of theirs.

2HP

to 109.7-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Adj T/Bar

to

L/H: +150-kilos x 3 x fail

R/H: +155-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated BB press in rack

to 120-kilos x 3 reps (PB)

s/s

Hammer db curls

to 55-kilos @ x 8 reps

Tricep Pushdowns

to stack + 5 plates x 12 reps

s/s thru-out

V/Gripper

slow start on heavy sets

L/H: 6/6 x 2 x N

R/H: 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps

*Tuesday*

David Horne 'Hornetop' cone lift

to

L/H: +80-kilos x 1 rep, +82.5-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +81.25-kilos x 1 rep

R/H: +80-kilos x 1 rep, +85-kilos x fail, +82.5-kilos x 1 rep, +80-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, +81.25-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

DO Deadlift (normal bar) - with Gareth Felton

to 205-kilos x 1 rep

CG Bench - Daniel Ferret

to 160-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, then a couple of fast 2-3 rep sets with 140-kilos


----------



## Mobster

2HP

to 109.7-kilos x 3 of 5 attempts

*Friday*

Power squat machine

to 360-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press

to 440-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Curl

stack x 12 reps, +3p x 10 reps, +5p x 8 reps

Adj T/Bar

to

L/H: 130-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 135-kilos x 1 rep, 137.5-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 2 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Up early in spite of being off last week and this week. Busy(ish) weekend yet I'm awake before 5... So gym early

Seated Press in rack

to 120-kilos x F (changed to a more upright position), 100-kilos x 8 reps, back to usual seat position 120-kilos x 2 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 60-kilos x 6 r/p reps

T/Pu/Downs

stack + 6 stacker plates x 8 reps. I can't go heavier as having 6 plates on top means it hits the stops. So I'll go back to pressdowns next time. 12p x 8 reps p/downs

s/s thru out

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps (first hard), 6/5 x VVN

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

C/G/Bench

to 160-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

LPD (D bar)

top stack + 6p x 8 reps

s/s

Low Cable Rows

13p x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, 12p per hand (one at a time) x 8 reps, 16p per hand x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

2HP

took a while to get to working weight.

109.7-kilos x 4 of 7 x 1 reps (3 fails or half lifts)

*Friday*

Power squat machine

to 365-kilos x 4 reps

L/Press

to 450-kilos x 8 reps

Seated L/Curl

to stack +3 plates x 10 reps

Adj/T/B

to 130-kilos x 2 x 1 reps R/H (edge taken off my pinch last night?? so I dropped 120-kilos and repped it out x 2 sets (10 and 6) oof!


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated press

to 120-kilos x 3 reps and 60-kilos x 20 reps

Hammer db curls

to 60-kilos @ x 6 reps

Tricep pressdown

to 16p x 8 reps (sleeves on but feet lifting)

V/Gripper

left hand off

L/H: 5/6 x 2 of 6 attempts x 1 reps

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Trained with Carl

Cone lift / Hornetop

to r/h 90+ kilos (about 92kg). This will be more than anyone else has ever to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

CG Bench

to 4 x 160-kilos x 1 reps

LPD (D handle)

to stack +6p x 10 reps (and faffing about with 'if you're using it' etc Grr)

L/Row

stack x 10 reps, 1 arm 17p x 8 reps

MDB

L/H: 1 x 1 on 6-inch block, 1 x 1 on 4-inch block, 1 x F off floor


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

P/Squat

to 370-kilos (PB) x 4 reps

V/Gripper (s/s thru out)

to

L/H: 6/5 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 7/7 x VVN, N, N reps

L/Press

160-kilos x 8 reps, 280-kilos x 8 reps, 460-kilos x 8 reps

L/Curl

stack x 10 reps, +3p x 10 reps, +6p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

P/Squat

to 370-kilos (PB) x 4 reps

V/Gripper (s/s thru out)

to

L/H: 6/5 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 7/7 x VVN, N, N reps

L/Press

160-kilos x 8 reps, 280-kilos x 8 reps, 460-kilos x 8 reps

L/Curl

stack x 10 reps, +3p x 10 reps, +6p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Errands then

Horne Top Lift

to 80-kilos then holds with 65.15-kilos (as close as I could get it)

L/H: 3 x 10 seconds

R/H: 3 x 20 seconds


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Seated Press

to 120-kilos x F, F so dropped to 100-kilos and did 3 x 6 reps

Hammer d.b curls

to 60-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

with Shay

used a D handle set up

to 14p x 12 hard reps

MDB

to

L/H: 4-inch board x 1 rep, 2-inch x F

R/H: 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2HP (no time for adj t/bar)

to 112.7 x 2 of 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench

to 160-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (2nd fast)

V handle pulldowns

to stack + 5plates x 3 x 10 reps

Adj T/Bar

to

L/H: +125-kilos x 1 rep, 2+1 TnG reps, 130-kilos x 1, 1, F reps

R/H: =130-kilos x 1, 3 reps, 135-kilos x TnG, 1 reps (strong), 140-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

V/Gripper work

*Wednesday*

Short n sweet (using BP BCAA energy drink @ 100mg caffeine)

P/Squat machine (L/P as well next time)

to 380-kilos x 4 reps (PB)

L/Curl

to stack+5p x 10 r/p reps

FWC

to 40-kilos x 2 x 10 reps

hurts thumbs as I do it thumb under and the handles are short and hurt left index finger... not sure why.

s/s

RWC

to 15-kilos x 2 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Trying the BSN NoExplode 3.0 today.

Seated Press

to 120-kilos x F, dropped back to 100-kilos x 6, 10 and 12 reps and a d/s of 60-kilos x 20 reps (felt light)

Hammer DB Curls

to 60-kilos x 6 reps

TPD

to 14p x 12 reps

Penny pinch

Testing set up.

A few members tried the set up I made (2 thin but broad washers on a carabina) with 5-kilos loaded to the pin (about 7.25kg total) and only myself and 1 other managed it. I worked to 14.25kg all in (RH only).


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

'On one' from yesterdays disappointing turn out so in an ass kicking mood. Hence..

P/Squat machine (*)

to 400-kilos x 2 reps (video'd)

Vulcan and TSG grippers (**)

to

L/H: CoC 3 x VVN, then 4 x 1 reps

R/G: CoC 3 x 1 rep, GHP8 x 1 rep, 3.5 x VVN, 3 x 1 rep (by accident - v fast easy rep), 3.5 x 2 x 1 reps, 3 x 5 reps, then 10 r/p reps

Seated Leg Curls

to stack +4p x 10 r/p reps

* I'd seen 400-kilos as a possibility and something to aim for since I first used the machine.

** follows a chat on Ironmind. I might try for a 3.5 cert again


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

One hand thick bar deadlifts (Watson hollow bar)

Might do this again on a solid bar tomorrow.

to 110-kilos x 2-3 reps r/h

*Wednesday*

Gym early (dental appointment after) @930

Iso Bench

to 80-kilos a side x 3 reps then d/s 40-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

LPD - v-handle

to stack +6p x 10 reps

Low Row

stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Grippers

Volume work - more with my right than my left.

L/H: 5-6 x attempts with a CoC 3 - only a couple good

R/H: to GHP8 x 1, 2, 3, 2+1 R/P reps

*Friday*

Thick handled dumbbell work

Still waiting on a reply. Contacted Terry Todd via the Stark Centre Saturday morning to see if he can help and or contact Mark Henry for me. started with thick bar then to

92-kilos x strict as I can reps. 3 x 3 both hands (right better of course)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 6 reps, 105-kilos x 5 reps, d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps (oof)

tri-set with

Hammer curls

to 55-kilos x 6 reps, d/s 15-kilos x 20 reps

and

Gripper work

to

L/H: CoC 3 x VVN, RB240 x 2 x 1 reps, CoC 3 x 3 x 1 reps

R/H: 3 x 1 easy rep, RB240 x 1 easy rep, GHP8 x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x VVN, 1, 1, F, 1

TPD

v-bar to 14p x 8 reps, d/s 10p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

3rd session while awaiting replies.

Thick handled dumbbell deadlift work

Watson thick bar

bar (10kg) x 3 reps @, 50-kilos x 3 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps @

97-kilos 2-inch v-bar pin set up*

L/H: 1, 1, then 2 half off floor followed by a few failed attempts.

R/H: 2, 2, 1, 2, then failed. Wrist slightly cocked.

I'm trying to lift this as flat as possible as the bell is low (about a 10kg plate tall) and if it's tilted I'll never get it out of the box.

*Set up is the 12kg 2-inch v-bar, 60mm sleeve (from adjustable thick grip), Olympic spring clips and plates. This time I used it with both sides of the pin balanced.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Lacking oomph today. Hit the wall on Power Squats and everything after too. Too early, not well fed??

P/Squats

to 360-kilos x 4 reps

L/Press

to 460-kilos x 8 reps

Seated L/Curls

to stack + 2p x 10 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench

to 140-kilos x 2, 2, 2, 1 reps

Left shoulder off

V handle pulldowns

to stack+4p x 11 reps

low rows

stack x 2 x 15 reps

all s/s with

TSG- Max day

to

L/H: CoC3 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

One hand deadlift. 2-inch hollow Watson bar

(other set up later in the week)

to

L/H: 100-kilos x 2 sets of 3 reps

R/H: 115-kilos x 3 x 1 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Energy all over the place relative to the norm. After the workout I was i town on errands, bent down to look at a magazine and felt light headed on standing.

S/press

to 100-kilos x 2 x 6 hard reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps pump

hammer db curls

to 55-kilos x 6 reps, 15-kilos x 16 reps

tricep pushdown on v handle

to 16p x 10 reps, 8p x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

Both days from memory (log upstairs)

*Thursday*

Vol TSG day

to

L/H: RB240 x 5 x 4

R/H: CoC 3 x 5 x 4

*Friday*

to

Thick handled work

L/H: Watson axle 85-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

R/H: 97-kilos x 3 x 3 r/p reps (thumb set good)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Root canal work then the gym - that numbness... what fun. Later on a reply from Terry Todd (still awaiting confirmation re $10000)

Power squat machine

to 360-kilos x 2 reps (back still tight)

TSG - max work

L/H: 3 x 5 x TnG single reps

R/H: 3.5 x 5 x TnG reps.

Not as good as before

Seated Leg Curls

stck x 8, 10 and 15 r/p reps

Thick bar (solid and 35-kilos) one hand deadlifts

Testing max

to 105-kilos left and 115-kilos right


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Big lay in then one ass in gear. Cold in my home gym

Adjustable Thick Bar

Thinking anything that is thick bar and has me lifting close to or over 300lbs has to be good so...

Set up + 40-kilos x 5 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps @, 100-kilos x 3 reps @

L/H: 120-kilos x 3, 2, 3 reps

R/H: 120-kilos x 3 reps, 135-kilos 2 r/p reps, F, 120-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Farting about in town (bank not open to 10am) so a coffee at 10 with Shelley then trained at Powerhouse about noon.

One hand deadlifts - thumb over

(



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205672845327046


)

to

R/H: 140-kilos x 2 r/p reps and a fail, then 3 x 1 reps (inc filmed rep). Dizzy after

Decided to ease off a notch here due to late running etc

Iso Bench Press

to 60-kilos a side x 8 reps, d/s 20-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

V handle pulldowns

to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

Thursday

It's nice when you get WSM competitors like videos of yours: Mikhail aka 'Misha'.

Gripper -volume

Upped a level r/h

L/H: RB240 x 3, 3, 4, 5, 6 reps

R/H: GHP8 x 3+F, 4, 3, 3, 2 reps




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205686542909477


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

One hand thick bar deadlifts

NB: no collars

to

L/H: 90-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

R/H: 117.5-kilkos x 1, 2 rest pause (unhappy with the 1st), 1 reps


----------



## dt36

Mobster said:


> *Friday*
> 
> One hand thick bar deadlifts
> 
> NB: no collars
> 
> to
> 
> L/H: 90-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
> 
> R/H: 117.5-kilkos x 1, 2 rest pause (unhappy with the 1st), 1 reps


Unhappy? That's probably more than most general gym goers lift with 2 hands, Steve. :thumb:


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

On a mad mission to get loads done asap but irked by spilling a protein drink in my bag :x I even had to wash the grippers of gunk. Grrr I also forgot the elbow sleeves and wrist wraps...and exhale...

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 4 reps (l/shoulder still off), d/s 60-kilos x 20 reps

Hammer db curls

to 45-kilos x 8 reps

one arm cable pressdowns (on c/o pulley so double ratio)

to 9p x 8 reps @ (left elbow took a while warming up - more there for next time)

Gripper - max day

(s/s thru out)

VG 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @

L/H: CoC 3 x VVN, 1, VVN, 1, 1, VVN, VVN and then as R/H: - held shut for time

R/H: to 3.5 x 2 x 1 reps, then RB 330 x VVN, 1, VVN, 1. VVN, then 1 solid and held closed rep


----------



## Mobster

Stomach in bits. Lord knows what set me off but I started feeling it yesterday and was bad last night. Pervert / glutton for punishment that I am I still did ok Wednesday

*Tuesday*

Adj/t/bar work

*Wednesday*

One hand deadlift thumb over

L/H: to 140-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

R/H: to 160-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Cold and soaked thru after what felt like wayyyy more than 6 hours working

TSG - volume

L/H: RB 240 x 4 then 4 x 5 almost non-stop reps

R/H:CoC 3 x 5 reps then GHP 8 x 4 x 4 almost non-stop reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

One hand deadlifts - thickbar

*Monday*

Still stinking with a cold, sore throat etc. Yet... grippers were awesome

CG Bench

to 120-kilos (no sleeves and shoulder and elbow ick) x 2, 3 and 3 reps

s/s

LPD

to stack+5 plates x 8, 10 and 12 reps

s/s

TSG - Max

L/H: CoC3 x 1, 1, 1, VVN, 1, 1, 1 = nice

R/H: CoC3.5 x 1, 1, 2, 1+VVN, 1, 1 (held closed), 1 (held) then a d/s with the 3 x 8+3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Sick as a f'kjin dog these past few days. Inner (left) infection / sinusitis, flu, sweats, drowsy the lot. Managed to get some sudofed to help ease discomfort and some amoxcilillin to kick viral ass.

Just about held it together long enough to do a gripper max workout. Suffered after

TSG Max

to

L/H: 3 x 9 x 1 reps

R/H: 3.5 x 8 x 1 reps, BBSE x 1 all easy. I need a harder gripper


----------



## Mobster

Still in the Chris and David club viz last of the sniffles and a still blocked left ear.

*Thursday*

First w/out of 2015 was a very brief one

w/roller (3")

20-kilos x 3 reps, 40-kilos x 3 r/p reps and 60-kilos x 3 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Vulcan

*Sunday*

Boy oh boy... hit the 'wall' 2/3rds of the way thru and weighed myself. I've lost close to 10lbs on the 'virus diet'.

P/squat

to 320-kilos x 6 reps

L/Curl

15p x 12 easy reps, stack x 12 r/p reps (H) and stack x 10 r/p reps (H)

One hand deadlifts

to 140-kilos x f/1 and 1/f. Called it a day


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Gripper - max

to

L/H: RB240 x rep, RB260 x 1 rep, CoC 3 x 1 rep, GHP8 x 5 x N reps

R/H: CoC 3 x 1 rep, GHP8 x 1 rep, BBSE x 1 rep, CoC 3.5 x TnG, VVN, TnG, RB330 x VVN, 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Relative to my norm a tad down but in light of recent bugs ok.

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls

to 40-kilos x 8 reps

3" wrist roller

to 65-kilos x 3 r/p reps

TPD (v-bar)

to 13p x 8 reps

Squeezed in extra snack in the form of a toasted egg sandwich


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

My belly doesn't like the force feeding so I gave it a couple of slaps to remind it whose boss lol

A very nice grip session with Shay. Neither of us have touched the adjustable or pinch in weeks.

Grippers - volume

L/H: RB240 x 3, 4, 4 and 4 reps

R/H: to '3 x 3, 5 and then GHP8 x 3 x 3 reps

Adjustable

Shay to an off the floor but not tidy left handed +120kg and I did one rep with each hand also at +120-kilos

Two hand pinch

Shay to 92.7-kilos and myself to 102.7-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Double over hand thick bar deadlift

to 170-kilos x 3 x 3 r/p reps. Slower off the floor I'd like. Usual lack of lower back oomph holding me back.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Arggh! And now onwards

2HP

to +80-kilos (102.7) x F and then 4 x 1 reps

W/Roller (flexors only)

to +65-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Cap Grumpy here. So it was rage against the weights today. Grr n stuff

L/Press

120-kilos x 8 reps, 200-kilos x 8 reps, 280-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat mch

150-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 6 reps, 280-kilos x 6 reps

Seated L/Curl

3/4 stack x 10 reps, stack x 2 x 8 reps

s/s

Adj T Bar

set up plus 60-kilos x 6 reps @, 80-kilos x 3 reps @, 100-kilos x 1 rep @, 120-kilos x 1 [email protected]

L/H: and 120-kilos x 3 reps

R/H: 120-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

TSG

Faffed about but dropped it.

DOTBDL

to 4 x 4 reps x 170-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Still breaking in it seems. **Grippers are not where they was when I was ill over xmas. 

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 5 reps, 60-kilos x 15 reps

Hammer db curls

to 50-kilos x 6 reps

TSG - max **

to

L/H: GHP8 x 4 x VN

R/H: 3.5 x 4 x VVN and VN

TPD - used hard machine

to 12p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Later than I'd prefer as PC slow and I went to bank etc. Still slowly getting back to full power

CG Bench on smith

to +125-kilos x 3 x 3 reps, then +40-kilos x 15 reps d/s

s/s

Iso P/downs

to 80-kilos x 4 reps (1 arm at a time for this and the previous set)

DY Rows

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps (might have been better but Id let myself get cold)

Bwt: gained 3lbs back = eat more!!


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday pm *

Freezing cold in my home gym. Vapor out the mouth, hands cold etc. Yet pinch v good.

2HP

to 103.2-kilos (added a half kg to the last weight) x 1, 2, 2, 2, (7 total).

W/Roller

no w/ups just 5 x 1 reps with 65-kilos


----------



## Mobster

Have I trained... damn right I have. HUGE MAJOR STRESSES right now. My youngest brother, with a history of health issues from systemic abuse (drug and alcohol related in the past) has been unwell one way or another for sometime. However, this past week saw him critically ill. I wont list it all right now suffice to say we had two 'get down here now' (last chance etc) calls from his hospital. I live 4 plus hours away so the rest of the gang has been doing their best. Monday saw me training the Vulcan as I was driven from Wales to London - in the car, chalk and paper across my lap. Training has often proven to be a great distraction and thus it was so.

A bonus was the JB grippers arriving. Beasts!! I can barely chest close the F in a way that enables me to get my hand on the extensions to do grip work - I'll need to work on that.

*Monday*

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 6 x VVN and then 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps

R/H: 6/7 x 6 x VVN and then 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps

Considering it was all done in a car not too bad.

*Tuesday*

P/Squat

to 340-kilos x 4 reps

L/Press

to 480-kilos x 8 easy reps

DOTBDL

to 170-kilos x 3 x 5 reps (4 x 5 next time)


----------



## Mobster

Wednesday

I'd added a large hose clamp to the F (JBF = 126 lbs. & 266 lbs. Ratings by Joe M) but removed it - it felt in the way. Much faffing, sapping energy wise, found a workable setting method. Pics on FB. So...

Iso Press (Dale in rack)

to 60-kilos a side x 4 and x 5 reps. DS 20-kilos a side x 15 rep

Hammer DC Curls

to 50-kilos @ x 7 reps

TPD

to 13+1 stacker plate x 8 reps

JB Gripper work

Best effort was 6 reps r/h and a couple of brutal negatives.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2HP

to 103.7-kilos x 2 x 2 and then 4 x 1 reps (8)

Nowt else.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Bench (machine n rack in use)

to 70-kilos a aside x 4 reps with spot on this set (into position)

LPD

to stack + 6 plates x 8 reps

Iso lever row

to 90-kilos x 6 little bit ugly reps

Vulcan and JB F gripper

to

L/H: 4/5 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6 x VVN and N

R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x VVN and then 1 rep. Then 6 reps ext on JBF followed by 2 x 3 negs with JBF hand set at top position.

good session

In between working to max on the VG I was asked about the Millennium so did a rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

A/T/Bar

to

L/H: 2 and 1 rep then fail

R/H: 120-kilox 3 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*

P/Squat

to 360-kilos x 4 good but nasty reps

L/Press

to 510-kilos x 8 reps

D/O/T/L/D/L

to 170-kilos x 3 hard ass reps. Stopped right there. Done plus a twinge.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*

2 hand pinch

to 104.7-kilos x 1, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1 (8 total)

Right hand aching today (Saturday)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Iso Press (rack in use again)

to 62.5-kilos a side x 4, 20-kilos a side x 20 reps

s/s

Hammer dumbbell curls

(sets of 10 except last one)

to 55-kilos @ x 8 reps

s/s

TPD

to14p x 10 reps (sleeves)

V/G and JB grippers

s/s through out. Not as good as I'd have liked. NB: it seems to make a difference which bodyparts are worked with grippers

to

L/H: 4/5 x 1 rep, 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1/4" x 3 attempts. Then JB F x 8 and 4 reps bottom position.

R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x 1/4" x 3 attempts. Then JB F x 8 reps bottom, 6 reps with hand moved up 3/4" and then 2 x 3 negs in high position


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

3" W/Roller (F only)

40-kilos x 3 reps, 55-kilos x 3 reps (RP), 70-kilos x 2 reps (RP)

*Wednesday*

BBC filming a local lad / valley boy (specifically for that reason) at gym

Smith CG Bench

to 60-kilos a side x 4 reps, 62.5-kilos x 3 reps, 65-kilos x 3 reps

s/s

LPD

12p x 10 reps, 16p x 10 reps, stack x 10 reps, plus 4p x 10 reps, plus 7p x 8 reps

B/O Row

bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilo x 6 reps. Can't say as I like this exercise. So..

Cable row

stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

two hand pinch

to 105.2-lkilos x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday *

Started MyoX last week and using Bulkpowders Aftermath (post workout) since Friday

Power Squat

100, 150, 240 for 8 reps and 360 for 4 reps (heavy as)

Leg Press

200, 400 and then 600kg x 9 reps )hole 3 on seat) for the 1st time in a while.

Seated Leg Curls

15, stack and then stack + 3 stacker plates x 8 reps (last 2 rp on the last set)

Vulcan and JB Grippers

to

L/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1/4", N, 1, F, N

R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x 1, F, TnG, N/ Then JB F x 2 x 3 negs.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller

40-kilos x 3 reps, 55-kilos x 3 r/p reps, 70-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

CG Bench on Smith

to 63.75-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

Iso P/Downs

to 80-kilos x 4 reps

Pullover machine

1/2 stack x 8 reps, 3/4 x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps

*Friday*

2HP

to 105.7 x 1, 2, F, 1, 1, 1, 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

In ass kicking mood encouraged by family stress and stupidity (following death in the family)

Iso Press

to 63.75-kilos per side x 4 reps, 65-kilos x 3 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls

to 55-kilos a side x 6 reps

s/s

TPD (had to use double ratio cross-over pulley machine)

stack x 12 reps, then 1 arm at a time 10p x 8 reps, 12p x 8 reps then left arm 13p x 6 reps and right arm stack x 5 reps

s/s

Vulcan and MashMonster 5 gripper work

L/H: faffed about to 5/6 x 1 rep

R/H: to MM5 (from CPW) x 3 x VVN and 1 TnG rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller (3inch)

to 71.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

*Wednesday*

Loosened up my tight back then...

P/Squat machine

to 360-kilos x 5 reps

L/Press

to 610-kilos x 8 reps

Seated L/Curl

to stack + 3 plates x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Might have some errands tomorrow so...

Two hand pinch

Every one of the last few workouts I'm thinking '130kg'. A little bit of visualization.

to 106.2kg x 1, then 5 x 2 reps (a very good workout)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Little bit of a neck and shoulder tweak.

C G Bench Press (rack)

to 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

s/s

LPD

to stack +7p x 2 x 8 reps (added a link to extend cable so as to stop the weight stack hitting the top)

Low cable row

stack x 2 x 12 reps (2nd set v strict)

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 6/6 x N, N, F, VVN

R/H: 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x N, N, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller

to 72.5-kiulos x 3 x 1 reps

*Wednesday*

Lacking in proper focus. Get you f'kin head on!!

Iso Press

to 67.5-kilos a side x F (left shoulder doesn't like me), dropped to 65 and got two.

Seated dumbbell curls (all done for change of pace)

7.5-kilos x 15 reps, 12.5-kilos x 15 reps, 17.5-kilos x 12 reps

s/s

Hammer curls

30-kilos @ x 8 reps,

s/s

Concentration Curls

12.5-kilos x 15 reps @

Overhead cable rope tricep extensions

7p x 12 reps, 10p x 12 reps, 12p x 12 hard reps

Called it a day. Faffing about.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2HP

to 107.2 x a few singles. Could have been better.

*Sunday (funeral tomorrow)*

P/Squat

to 360-kilos x 5 reps

L/Press

to 630-kilos x 8 reps

Seated leg curls

to stack + 4 stacker plates x 10 reps

V/Gripper (+MM5)

to

L/H: 6/5 x VVN, VN, 5/6 x 1E, 6/5 x 1E, 6/6 x 2 x VN

R/H: MM5 x TnG, VN, VN, VN


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

CG Bench (in rack)

to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 speed reps. Much better than last week

Iso P/down

to 80-kilos per side x 2 x 6 reps

Cable row

stack x 15 reps, +3 stacker plates x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

First things first. Brought a 100 year old book (1915) by Bernarr MacFadden plus some other bits for a tenner. Weighed myself and I've added 3lbs since last week!!

Seated BB press in rack

to 105-kiulos x 4 reps

Seated dumbbell curls

to 17.5-kilos a side x 8 reps (arms feel bigger than last week)

Hammer curls

to 40-kilo alt a side x 8 reps

TPD

to 15p x 8 reps - no added weigh to hold me down


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*

2 hand pinch workout

I wrote a reference to Kody Burn's unofficial 280lbs lift on the gym wall. Get that beat!

set up + 84.5-kilos (236lbs total - next leg is 240) x 6 x 1, 1 x F and then 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

P/Squat machine

to 365-kilos x 4 heavy ass reps

L/Press

to 640-kilos x 8 reps

Seated L/Curl machine

to stack + 5 stacker plates x 8 reps

all s/s

Gripper work

Right hand off a bit.

L/H: V/G to 6/6 x 3 x VVN.

R/H: V/G to 7/7 x F, N. MM5 x N then JBG x 2 x 3 r/p negs (hand about 1 - 1.25-inch from the top)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

3 inch Wrist roller

to 75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps 'kin hard


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Close grip bench

to 142.5-kilos x 4 x 1 fast enough reps

s/s

Lat Pulldowns

to stack + 7 stacker plates x 8 reps (added a link to give me the range)

Iso-mid-row

to 60-kilos a side x 8 reps

*Friday*

2 hand pinch

to 107.7-kilos x 3 x 1 and 3 x 2 reps (9 total).

Good session. Not bad for a cold ass gym and minimal chalk.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

3" W/Roller

to 75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

*Wednesday*

P/Squat

to 370-kilos x 4 reps

L/Press

to 650-kilos x 8 reps

Seated leg curls

to stack x cable snapping during set ha ha

so...

Lying Leg Curl

to 14p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2 hand pinch

to 108.2kg / 238lbs x 2 x 1 and 3 x 2 reps (video on facebook of one double set)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Damn waking at 4am and so being 5-6 hours in before hitting the gym left me knackered. Still scaled at 19st 6lbs. Heaviest for a while.

CGBP

to 147.5-kilos x 2 x 1 slow ass reps then fail.

s/s

Iso P/D

weak as - only 1 set of 80-kilos a side x 6 reps.

Iso lever row

to 100-kilo x 6 reps @

s/s

V/Gripper work

took a while to get my groove 'thang' going

to

L/H: 5/6 x 1, F, 1, F

R/H: 7/7 x 2 x attempts


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

3-inch w/roller

to 80-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

*Wednesday*

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 6, 4 and 4 reps

s/s

Seated alt curls

to 22.5-kilos x 6 then stood up and did 4 more reps

Hammer db curls

to 42.5-kilos x 8 alt reps

TPD

to 15p x 6 ugly ass reps so swapped to pushdowns and did 10 reps drop set, 11p x 8 reps, 8p x 10 reps

19st 6lbs seems to be steady.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2HP

to 108.7 x 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 2 (rp)

*Monday*

Power Squat machine

to 370-kilos x 5 reps

Standing leg curl (other kit in use)

to 6p a leg x 8 reps

*Leg Press*

showed Elly some moves so varied mine)

200-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps, then 160-kilos x 15 reps each in 3 different positions (45 reps total)

V/Gripper

took ages to get groove on

L/H: to 6/6 x N, N, N

R/H: to 6/7 x VVN, VVN, 1, 1 + MM5 to VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday *

W/Roller

to 82.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps - brutal and pumped.

*Wednesday*

Doing a Powerbody challenge so all high reps

CGBP

bar x 16 reps, 60-kilos x 8, 16 and 24 reps then 18. PUMPED

s/s

LPD

113p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps - PUMPED lol

Low cable rows

12p x 12 reps, 18p x 12 reps and stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Sick as a dog. A combination of way too much sun (I work outside and had at least two lots of 2 hours when I could feel myself getting too much sun) and a stomach big had me paying far too many visits to my home loo. Ergo no training Friday (no pinch) and no work Saturday. Weak as a kitten etc. Sunday had me 90% recovered but still feeling the effects after a good hill walk. Lots of good food n rest helped.

*Monday*

Held back a little and no rack access + a better second half to the workout than the first

Iso Press

to 60-kilos x 4 reps

s/s

Seated alt curls + Hammer curls

10-kilos x 10 reps, 15-kilos x 10 reps / 30-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

TPD+TPuD

8 x 8 reps, 11 x 8 reps / 16 x 8 reps, stack (with dipping chain n weights holding me on floor) x 12 reps

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/4 x 1 rep, 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x VVN, then 2 x 1 reps 6/6 x 2 x N

R/H: 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday - pm*

Two hand pinch

So, in order to 'catch up' I did a second workout. Finally able to link my phone to the gym sound system + lots of food =

to 109.2 x 3 x 1 reps, 109.7 x 3 x 1 reps, 110.2 (242+lbs) x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller

to 82.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

*Wednesday*

Power squat machine

to 375-kilos x 3 reps

L/Press

whole thing (700kg) x 4 reps

Seated leg curl

to not quite the stack since it broke so pin doesn't go in plate 20 +3 stacker plates x 12 r/p reps

*Friday*

2-hand pinch

to 107.7-kilos x 1 rep, 109.7-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 110.2-kilos 2 x 1 reps, 1 half rep and 1 rep (4)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

One of the forums I rep on, bodybuilding, fitness, supplements, diets, training forum , has a challenge this month. As many reps as poss with 60-kilos / 132lbs. I decided today was the day (I may need to do more if someone beats me so...). A week or so ago I did 24 and my previous end of a heavy bench session best was, if I recall it well, 30. I said I thought I might do 40. I did 38 (link to follow). I rubbed some heat cream on my chest n shoulders to keep them warm and warmed up at the gym with my usual rotator cuff work. Then

Lat Pulldowns

to stack x 8 reps (for the upper back pump)

CG Bench

bar x 16 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 38 reps:






V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps then VN and VVN

R/H: 6/7 x 1, 7/ x F, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Wrist Roller - 3 inch as per

to + 83.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps = pumped


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Faffing about with Shelly: viz turning up on time. She didn't - off she goes. Next

Seated press

to 100-kilos x 3 x 4 reps

s/s

Hammer curls

to 50-kilos x 6 reps

T Pu Down

to stack x 8 reps, then 3/4 stack x 19 reps (as you do)

Bwt 19st 7lbs. Heaviest in a while


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2-hand pinch

to 107.7-kilos x 1 rep, 110.2-kilos 3 x 1, 1 x F, 5 x 1 reps (8 of 9)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

And due a lay down. Damn I was done after this.

P/Squat mch

to 365-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press

to full load x 9 reps

Seated Leg Curl

to stack + 3 plates (actually four as stack is a plate light)

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1/4" and 3 x N

R/H: 6/7 x 5 of 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller

to 83.75-kilos x 3 x 1 brutal reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Decided to have a volume day. Bwt 19st 8lbs and pumps coming easy

Lat Pulldowns - hard machine

to stack + 3 plates x 8 reps

Close grip bench

to 80-kilos x 8 reps, then 2 x 16 reps.

Shay jumped in and did the same challenge as me - beating it.

Low cable rows

to stack + 3 plates x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2 Hand Pinch

to 110.7-kilos x F, F, 1, 1, F, F, 1, 1 reps

Took for more effort than it should have - then I put a belt on lol


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Seated Press

to 102.5-kilos x 4 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps

Hammer Curls

to 50-kilos x 6 reps @ (video)

Triceps Pushdown

to stack x 12 reps

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x VN, 1, VN, 1, VVN

R/H: 6/7 x VVN, then 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller

to 8-kilos x 1 rep. Thought I'd torn skin

*Wednesday*

P/Squat

to 377.5-kilo x 2 reps (twinge in back again)

Seated Leg Curl

to stack + 4 plates x 10 reps

L/Press

to 700-kilox x 10 reps

*Friday*

2HP

to 110.7-kilos x 8 x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Late start due to kicking ass on bits and ass kicking me (iffy guts)

Close grip bench - vol

to 80-kilos x 18 reps

LPD - vol

to stack +4p x 10 reps

V/Gripper

to

L/H: 5/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x 1/4 x 3

R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/roller

to 85-kilos x 2 x 1 reps - brutal


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Iso Press - rack in use

to 60-kilos a side x 6 reps, 62.5-kilos x 4 reps

s/s

Hammer d/b curl

to 55-kilos x 4 reps

T/Pu/Downs

to stack x 8 reps (sans sleeves) and 15 reps with sleeves


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Two hand pinch

111.2 x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

So I find out TODAY that the CNP Professional stand at Bodypower had three fat handled dumbbells belonging to Glenn Ross. If you stood up with each one you won £500. I never saw them. GUTTED. But a motivator for the gym (I could be seen muttering and growling as I walked there).

DOTBDL

to 195-kilos x 1 dizzy ass rep

s/s

MDB

x 2 x 1 reps

Vulcan

to

L/H: 6/6 x 3 attempts

R/H: 7/7 x 3 attempts

Seated leg curl

to stack + 4 plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension

to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller

to 85-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Wednesday

*
*Turns out it was a draw for £500 worth of supplements... but still!! Guts at 3am held me back and made me dizzy during the workout but have settled down now.

CGBP

to 80-kilos x 12, 25 and then 18+4 hard reps (rest pause)

s/s

Iso Lever Row

to 100-kilos a side x 8 reps

Iso Mid Row

to 40-kilos a side x 8+8 (rest pause)

Nice pumps all round if drained.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2 hand pinch

to 112.7-kilos x 1/2, 1, 1, 1/2 and 1 (3 good reps)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Strange up and down workout.

Iso Press

to 63.75-kilos a side x 3 reps (left shoulder tweak)

Hammer db curls

to 60-kilos @ x 6 very loose hard reps

Tri Pu and Pr downs

14p x 10 reps pu, 18p x 10 (belt added to hold me down) pu, 15p x 8 pr no belt. Then 12p x 10pu/10pr no belt

V/Gripper

super setted throughout as per

L/H: 5/6 x 1 easy rep, 6/6 x 1/4, 1/4, F, 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x2 x 1/4 reps

R/H: 6/6 x wide (practically no set) x 1 easy rep (!!), 6/7 x 1 rep, F, F, (??), 6/6 x 1 easy rep (WTF?), 6/7 x 2 x wide reps. V confusing lol.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

P/Squat

to 320 x 6 reps

Leg Press

to 700-kilos x 4+2 (seat and weight adjusted made it feel harder)

Seated Leg Curls

to stack + 4 plates x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

2 hand pinch

to 112.7-kilos x 5, of six (1 fail), x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

CG Bench Press

bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 4, 5 and 6 reps, 120-kilos x 4 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep (just to see)

Lat Pulldowns (hard machine)

15p x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +3 plates x 8 reps, +5p x 8 reps

Low Rows

16p x 15 reps, stack +3 plates x 15 reps

all s/s

Vulcan Gripper

to

L/H: 6/6 x N, F, N, N

R/H: 7/7 x N, VN, N


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

W/Roller

to 86.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

*Wednesday*

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 2 x 4 reps

s/s

Hammer curls

to 60-kilos @ x 7 reps right (left said no lol)

Combo of rope p/downs and standard p/downs

inc one handed


----------



## Mobster

*Friday *

2 hand pinch

to 113.2-kilos but not happy with effort.

*Monday*

all comp training from this point forward. Waiting on 'meat hooks' (arrived while I was out) so...

1-inch LGC v-bar

to 150-kilos a hand x 3 x 1 reps (took extra attempt on the right)

Partial deadlifts - 4-inch minimum as per meat hook lift

to 300-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (of 4 attempts) = dizzy

Seated Leg Curls

to 19p stack +5p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Weaver stick work

using an axe with added weight via Ironmind loops and a clip

+2.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, +3.75-kilos x 2 x 1 both hands and 1 x 1 right hand

Stub work

]I'm using an M6 eye bolt (screw fitting - which hurts lol) using suede pad for overload

pin +15-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, then x 2 left and 3 reps right, +17.5-kilos x 1 rep r/h, +18.75-kilos x 1 rep

MeatHook deadlift.

Mostly conditioning of my hands as they and my lower back are sore.

to 170-kilos x a few attempts. I'm looking for the sweet spot on my hands, which style to use for foot position and so on.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

More meat hook work to condition my hands. Needed as I tore skin on botrh index fingers. Ouch

MHDL

to 170-kilos x 12 x 1 reps - volume approach

Seated Press

to 100-kilos x 4 reps no sleeves

Hammer curls

to 42.5-kilos x 12 reps

TPD

no sleeves to to 123 x 12 r/p reps - pumped

Kept the rest of the workout simple so as to use all my energy where I want it.

Bwt 19st 7.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

More fun with the index finger skin... the joy.

Meat Hook Deadlifts

to 20-kilos more than last time. It seemed every fail was matched by a success so: 1, F, 1, F, 1, F, etc to 6 x 1 reps

CG Bench

to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps with a slight pause

LPD

to stack + 3 plates x 8 reps

Bwt 19st 7lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Weaver stick work

Using axe with weight added.

worked to 7.75-kilos with my right hand.

Stub work

Set up as per facebook photos.

Using a small wrap around the screw I worked to the set up +20-kilos x 1, 1, and then 3 reps . It remains to be seen as to whatever crossover to the actual kit I get but we will see.


----------



## Mobster

Wednesday

P/Squat

to 320-kilos x 6 reps

L/Press

t0 705-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls

to stack + 6 plates x 8 reps

Leg Ext

to stack x 16 reps

plus 10 x 10 reps ez curls with a gym member for his rehab (you go, I go style)

I forgot it'd been 2 weeks = legs hard lol


----------



## Dan94

How come you made a new account mate?


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2 hand pinch

to 113.2-kilos x 1 half rep and 6 singles


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*

Woke at obscene o'clock / aka 'the witching hour' (before 4am). Had breakfast before five and a nap after. Whether that had any baring on my gym work I don't know but damn and blast it was a hard session. Huffing and puffing throughout and a touch nauseous too. If I get up that early again I'll squeeze in more food.

Meat Hook deadlift.

Awful and more skin tearing

Seated Press

to 105-kilos x 4 reps.

Hammer db curls

stopped at 45-kilos a side. Need to go heavier.

TPD

to 16p x 6 reps (sleeves on)

****ed off so did the following:

EZ Curl bar + 5-kilos x 50 reps and TPD 6p x 40 and 30 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*

Another strange today with me dizzy in the supermarket and sitting down outside. Training this morning ok but not feeling great this afternoon. Stomach?? Not properly cooked lamb for lunch yesterday?

Weaver stick work

Stub work


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Lat Pulldowns

to stack +7 stacker plates x 8 reps

Close Grip Bench

to 145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Stiff (ish) leg deadlifts

to 180-kilos x F

Bwt: 19st 12lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

2 hand pinch

Just awful. So much so I went away and came back and did it again

*Monday*

Meat Hook D/Lift

DOTBDL

to save my hands I switched to this and worked top 200-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

After I noticed I'd ripped my shorts. They got a lot worse before I left lol.

L/Press

to full x 5+5 reps

Seated Leg Curl

to stack + 7 plates x 8 r/p reps

L/Ext

stack x 8 reps, stack + 7 plates x 3 reps then the cable snapped


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*

Pick axe to the rear

Stub work

2 hand pinch

20 reps made up of 1's and 2's with 5-kilos more than Fridays 2nd session


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Seated Press

to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer db curls

to 60-kilos a hand x 8 reps

TPD (on harder lat machine)

to 15p x 8 reps (other sets 10 reps) eqv to 17p on easy machine


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Volume work (woke up Friday with right wrist aching so it must have been ok)

Pick axe work

Stub work

*Friday*

2 hand pinch

warmed up with 92.7-kilos (nothing lighter) 2 x 1 reps, 97.7-kilos x 1 x 2 then 102.7-kilos x 2, 2, 2, 3, 3, 4, 2, 3 (4 may well be my best at this weight)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Axe work

Stub work

2HP work
to 16 x 1 with weight.

*Wednesday*
P/squat
to 322.5-kilos x 6 reps

L/Press
to full frame x 10 reps (hole 1)

Seated l/curl
to stack +7 stacker plates x 8 reps

L/ext
to stack +7 stacker plates x 8 reps


----------



## dt36

Pics of you lifting with the meat hooks, Steve.

Trainings looking insane as usual... :thumb


----------



## Mobster

Should be pics of me looking pissed off or bleeding. LOL

*Friday*
Stub work - volume

2 hand pinch

My right wrist is still (today being Sunday) aching after the heavy axe work on Tuesday. I'll have to limit this now to one session a week. That said it was HEAVY (close to the record). On other matters I've been especially tired these last few days so the need to drive myself onwards has been paramount. Friday's session was a good example. Dog tired, feeling run down and so on yet when the time came the tired dog becomes a feral beast and wants to tear s**t up.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
MHDL
Awful. Not a good lift for me

Seated press
to 110-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 17p x 6 reps

Bwt 283lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Lat Pulldown
to stack + 7 stacker plates x 10 reps

Close grip bench
to 160-kilos x 1 rep (more there for another day)

Low rows
1 set only - stack x 15 reps

Knackered after (blood sugar)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday *
2 hand pinch

CoC 3 (2nd time of doing any gripper work in weeks) 
to 5 reps right handed and VVN left.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Stub work
I managed to get air under the set up with an added 25-kilo load. A few further attempts failed. That said the world record is about what I got air under so...


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Pick axe work

Stub work

2 hand pinch


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gripper work
CoC 3
L/H: 10 x 1 reps
R/H: 1, 2, 4, 3, 3, 4. 3. 4. 3. 2 (10 sets)

*Friday*
Pick axe work
3 singles at the working weight = pain

Stub
1 good rep with the max

*Saturday*
Nada

*Sunday*
2 hand pinch
Hit the wall and couldn't pull a single rep with my usual planned working weight. I'll take this as a sign of over training which is ok. I bench and pull tomorrow and that's it until competition day. Rest, stretch and recover.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
In dire need of a lay down. Not helped by a 4.40 wake up.

Close Grip Bench
to 165-kilos x 1 rep. Heaviest in a while.

Lat Pulldowns (hard machine)
to 19p x 8 reps. Lower back twinged so knocked it on the head there.

Rolling Thunder
to 140-kilos x 1 rep each. Tried 160-kilos, 155-kilos x and 150-kilos all failed. Dropped back to 140-kilos x 1 left and 3 reps right and what a strain they were lol.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Struggling, as expected, post competition. The usual tiredness and putting enough food in (so feeling as I ought to when I did what I'm supposed to). But... Grippers and I are still getting along real well ha ha I also took my foot off the gas for a day or two hence reps

Seated Press
60-kilos x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 10 reps, 100-kilos x 10 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls
12.5-kilos @ x 15 reps, 22/5-kilos @ x 15 reps (pump), 32.5-kilos @ x 10 reps

TPD (bar then rope handles)
8p x 10 reps, 11p x 10 reps 8p x 10 reps, 11p x 10 reps

all s/s with

Vulcan
B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, 5/5 x 1 reps
L/H: 5/6 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps
R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x VN, VVN, F (hit the wall).


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
TSG Gripper work - volume
Zero warm ups. Just straight in. Knuckles popped on first set. I had done a couple of CCS (with actual card) closes for a guest earlier.

L/H: 1, 3, 2, 2, 1+VVN, 1
R/H: 1, *5 x 5*, 4 reps

Next TSG will be Vulcan warm ups and hen a few singles with a 3.5 R/H


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
P/Squat machine
to 320-kilos x 6 reps (all sets x 6 reps)

Seated Leg Curl
to stack + 3 p x 8 reps

L/Extension
stack x 8 reps, +3p x 8 reps (would have done another except some newbs stripped it)

all s/s with

R/Thunder ,(for the change)
60-kilos x 8 reps @, 100-kilos x 3 reps @
L/H: 130-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 135-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Gripper work

*Sat and Sun*
Birthday stuff lol

*Monday*
LPD
to stack +7p x 8 reps.

CG Bench
to `150-kilos x 3 x 1 reps - no elbow sleeves

Low Rows
to stack x 15 reps

all s/s with

V/Gripper (good session)
to
L/H: 6/6 x 5 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VN
R/H: 7/7 x 4 x 1 reps 7/8 x N


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
The plan was to do a bit , more volume work on the RT as this is the approach that seems to be favored by the better RT lifters. BUT... damn my weights are heavy compared to the gyms Cassell weights. I'd be told they are under but the difference that made today was huge. Hence adjustments*

Rolling Thunder
warm ups with 60-kilos x 8 reps @, 100-kilos x 3 reps @ then
L/H: 131.25-kilos x fail*, 126.25-kilos x 3, 3, 3 and 6 (!) reps
R/H: 136.25-kilos x fail*, 131.25-kilos x 3, 4, 4, 4


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Seated press
to 105-kilkos x 8 reps

Hammer db curls
to 45-kilos @ hand x 8 reps

TPD
to 15p (no belt used) x 8 reps

Behind the back wrist curls (more finger rolls)
to 120-kilos x 8 reps, 130-kilos messy


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
TSG work 
wasn't happy with how it went

*Monday*
Seated leg curls
to stack +7p x 10 reps (previous sets x 8 reps)

Leg press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps - heavy

Leg ext
to stack +7 plates x 8 reps

V/Gripper
to
L/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/6 +band x VVN, VN, VN
R/H: 6/6 x 1. 6/7 x 1, 7/7 x 1 and 7/7 +band x 1, VN, VN


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
R/Thunder
L/H: to 126.25-kilos x 3 x 4 reps
R/H: to 132,5-kilos x 2 x 3 and 1 x 5 reps

*Wednesday*
late due to faffing around sorting out broadband issue
Iso Rows
to 120-kilos x 6 reps a side (1 at a time)

s/s

CG bench
to 140-kilos x 1, 1, 2 reps (more next time)

V handle pulldowns
to stack x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos @ x 8 reps

TPD
to 16p x 8 reps

all s/s with

V/Gripper
to
L/H: 6/6 x VN, VN, VN, F, VN reps
R/H: 7/7 x 1, 1, N, 1, F, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
L/H: 126.25-kilos x 5, 5, 5 reps
R/H: to 132.5-kilos x 4, 4, 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
In gym before 8am and done by 9am

Power squat machine
to 325-kilos x 6 reps

Seated leg curls
to stack + 8 plates r/p

Leg extension
to stack + 8 plates


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
JB and Vulcan Gripper work

*Monday*
Trained at home
Seated press in rack
to 107-kilos x 4 reps

Curls using thick bar
to 50-kilos x 8 reps

Vulcan
to
L/H: 6/6 x VVN, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, VVN, 1 reps
R/H: 7/7 x F, VVN, 4 x 1 reps, VN


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 127.5-kilos x 3, 4, 3 reps
R/H: 135-kilos x 3, 3, 3 reps

*Wednesday*
LPD
to stack +7 plates x 8 reps

Close Grip Bench
to 140-kilos x 1 (slow), 1 (fast), 2 fast and 2 fast

1 Arm Dumbbell Row
to 80-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/G and JB gripper work

*Monday*
L/Press
to 700-kilkos x 8 reps (hole 3)

Seated leg curl
to stack +8 plates x 9 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +8 plates x 9 reps

V/Gripper
Last 2 sessions it's taken longer than I'd like to get into the groove
L/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/6+B x VN, VN, VVN, VVN, VVN, 1 reps
R/H: 6/6 x 1, 6/7 x 1 7/7 x N. N. VN, VN. 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
All belt-less
to
L/H: 127.5-kilos x 3, 3, 3, 3 reps
R/H: 132.5-kilos x 2, 3, 3, 3 reps

Wrist Roller
More for extensor work than flexor.
40-kilos x 12 reps
60-kilos x 2 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

s/s

Hammer db curls
to 60-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 16p x 9 reps (8+1 r/p rep)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan and JB gripper
Hard overload and negatives

*Monday*
CG Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1, 2, and 3 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack +3p x 11 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Row
to 90-kilo bells x 8 reps a side

Vulcan Gripper
to
L/H: 6/6+B x VN, 6/7 x VN, 6/6+B x VVN, VVN
R/H: 7/7 x 1, F, 1, 7/8 x F, 7/7+B x VVN, F, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 127.5-kilos x 3 x 4 reps
R/H: 135-kikos x 3 x 4 reps

Wrist Roller
61.25-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Took DY Nox Pump beforehand

P/squat
to 327.5-kikos x 6 reps

Seated l/curls
to stack +8p x 12 r/p reps

L/Extension
to stack+4p x 12 r/p reps - pumped


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan Gripper - volume
to
L/H: 5/5 x 3, 5, 5, 6, 4, 5 reps
R/H: 5/5 x 5, 6, 6, 7 and 5/6 x 4, 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Seated Press
Joints aching today - forgot cissus. To 107.5-kilos x 6 reps*

Hammer curls
Cocked up by using 55kg in one hand and 60kg in the other lol. 8 reps each

TPD
16p x 6... just hit the wall.

V/Grippers
all over the place on the heavy sets.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 128.75-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 136.25-kilos x 1 F F then 2 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench
to 140-kilos x 1 (slow) rep, then 3 x 2 reps fast

Iso Pulldowns
to 82.5-kilos x 6 reps

Low Row
15p x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

]*Saturday*
In lieu of not training Friday
V/Gripper
struggled to set properly

*Monday*
Got up in the middle of the night to watch the lunar eclipse / blood moon
L/Press
to 700-kilos x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +8p x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +5p x 8 reps

TSG
forgot my BBSE is broken so
L/H: CoC 3 x 1, 2, 2, 2, 2 reps
R/H: CoC 3 x 1, 2, 3, 5, 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 128.75-kilos x 3 x 4 reps
R/H: 136.25-kilos x 3 x 4 reps

Wrist Roller
63.75-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Poor nights sleep.

Seated Press

to 110-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls

to 65-kilos (PB) a hand x 4 loose ass reps

TPD

to 16p x 8 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan work

*Monday*
CG bench
to 140-kilos x 2, 142.5-kilos x 2 x 2 reps

LPD
to stack x 10, 12 and 14 reps

1 arm rows
to 90-kilos x 1/6 and 6/6


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*
Vulcan work
Setting seems to be everything. One rep at 6/7 right handed was as easy as pie and was an easy set. Others were tough as they can be. If the handle was pinned with the handles closer together it'd be game over.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 130-kilos x 2+F, 3 and then... 12!! WTF!!
R/H: 137.5-kilos x 3, 3, 5 reps

Wrist Roller
65-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Vulcan gripper work

*Monday*
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer db curls
to 65-kilos @ x 4 ugly ass reps

TPD
to 16+1p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
R/Thunder
slightly heavier on warm ups with
65-kilos x 8 reps @, 105-kilos x 3 reps @
L/H: 131.25-kilos x 2 sets of NO LIFTS. See lasts session as to WTF?? Dropped back to 130-kilos x 3 reps
R/H: 133.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

W/Roller
66.25-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
I'm wondering if, as I get stronger on some movements, they negate my efforts on others. That and the cold temp... Anyway

Close grip bench
to 145-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (earlier efforts were s-l-o-w)

Mid iso-rows
to 55-kilos x 8 reps

Pullover machine
stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

V/Gripper


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg blitz o'clock
Leg Press
worked to 700-kilos x 1 (!) at hole 3 so put the back down to one and did 8, then position two x 8 and then 3 (wraps on) x 6 reps - oof

Seated Leg Curl
to stack + 7 x 8 reps

Leg Extension
to stack + 7 x 8 reps

Vulcan

Bwt 281lbs (!)


----------



## bigjons

really interesting read ill be following this


----------



## dt36

Mobster said:


> *Monday*
> Leg blitz o'clock
> Leg Press
> worked to 700-kilos x 1 (!) at hole 3 so put the back down to one and did 8, then position two x 8 and then 3 (wraps on) x 6 reps - oof
> 
> Seated Leg Curl
> to stack + 7 x 8 reps
> 
> Leg Extension
> to stack + 7 x 8 reps
> 
> Vulcan
> 
> Bwt 281lbs (!)


Do you still train in your dungeon or at a commercial set up these days?


----------



## Mobster

50-50. I own a former social club (4800 sq ft) so have one of the old bars set aside as my dungeon at 41 x 17 feet (I'll see if I can upload a photo). The other half is at Powerhouse Aberdare.


----------



## Mobster




----------



## Mobster

The plan would be to add some more toys to my space as and when I've done the big jobs on the building.


----------



## dt36

The House of Pain.

Looks proper hardcore. Love it... :thumb:


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
L/H: 130-kilos x 3 reps, 131.25-kilos x 2 x 3 reps
R/H: 135-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Wrist Roller
67.5-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Seated Press
to 112.5-kilos x F, then x 3 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 65-kilos x 4/5 reps

TPD
to 16.5 x 6 reps

CoC 3
x 1/1, 1/1, 1/6, 1/6, 1/8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan

*Monday*
LPD 
to stack +5p x 8 reps

CGBP
to 145-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Low Cable Row
to stack+6p x 10 reps

Grippers
L/H: CoC 3 x 2, 3+N, 2+N
R/H: CoC 3 x 4, GHP8 x 4 x 4


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 131.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 136.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Wrist Roller
to 67.5-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Double over hand deadlifts - thumbless 
Saw the results from the weekends comp so gave thumbless doh deadlifts a spin. 180-kilos ok 205 stayed put lol.

Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer dumbbell curls
to 65-kilos @ x 4 reps and 70-kilos x 1 right handed for a video

TPD
to 17p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
L/H: 132.5-kilkos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 137.5-kilkos x 3 x 3 reps

Wrist Roller
68.75-kilos x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
iso Bench
to 80-kilos a side x 3 hard reps (a tad too heavy)

Iso 1 Arm Row
to 110-kilos x 6 reps

Pullover
to stack x 14 reps

Bwt: 19st 10lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan Gripper
Gripper felt off so I realized it was tightening up. Some work with spanners...

*Monday*
Leg Press
H3 200-kilos x 12 reps, 400-kilos x 12 reps, 700-kilos x 10 reps

Seated Leg Curl
to stack+7.5p x 12 r/p reps

Leg Extension
stack+8p x 12 r/p reps

Vulcan Gripper
Good session
L/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps
R/H: 6/6 x 1 rep. 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x 2 x VVN, 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 133.75-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 138.75-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Wrist Roller
68.75-kilos (+ pin n clip) x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Clubber Lang

Mobster said:


> *Tuesday*
> Rolling Thunder
> to
> L/H: 133.75-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
> R/H: 138.75-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
> 
> Wrist Roller
> 68.75-kilos (+ pin n clip) x 3 x 10 reps


what is rolling thunder?


----------



## Mobster

This: http://www.ironmind.com/certification/rolling-thunder/rules-and-world-records/


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Another silly early start (4am) so I was at the gym a little after 8am.

Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer db curls
to a single rep with 80-kilos

TPrD
18p x 12 reps

Bwt 19st 13lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Gripper work

*Monday*
Pulldowns
to stack on H machine x 2 x 10 reps

Close Grip Bench
to 145-kilos x 1 slow and 1 better rep

V/Gripper
to
L/H: 6/6 x VVN, VVN, 1, 1,
R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x F

MDB 
2 x 1 reps easy


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan Gripper work

*Monday*
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 2 reps. Dropped to 100-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer d/b curls
to 90-kilos x 1 rep (heaviest 'bells the gym has)

Tricep Pushdown
to stack + 3plates x 12 reps

V/Gripper
to
L/H: 6/6 4 x 1, 1 x VVN, 1 reps
R/H: to 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, 7/7 x 1. F, 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual lifts. Warmed up (both sets) no problem. But could I lift the working poundage? Not a chance. So drew a line under it and chilled for the the rest of the day.

*Wednesday*
Decided to have another crack and do the RT and WR work in lieu of leg presses but kept the other movements in. NB: Powerhouse plates are lighter than mine but...

Rolling Thunder
to
L/H: 135-kilos x 3,3, then 140 x 3 (accident), 135-kilos x 3 reps
R/H: 140-kilos x 4 x 3 reps.
In both hands 2 sets hard and 2 sets ok.

Wrist Roller
72.5-kilos x 3 x 10 reps. Went to 100-kilos and did one complete up and down rep - the sides of the thumbs on fire lol

Lying Leg Curl
Change of pace. 5p x 10 reps, 10p x 10 reps, 15 x 8 hard reps

Leg Ext
15p x 15 reps, stack x 15 r/p reps, +5 x 12 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan Gripper - volume
Done in bed with no chalk at all lol
L/H: 6/6 x 6 + VN and VVN
R/H: 6/6 x 10 reps total

*Monday*
Brutal
CG bench - forgot sleeves
to 145-kilos x 2 x 1 reps x slooowwww

Iso P/Downs
to 80-kilos a side x 2 x 6 reps

Iso Lever Row
to 120-kilos a side 1 x 5 reps, 1 x 6 reps. So damn heavy I was struggling to say in the seat.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ home gym
Rolling Thunder
Faffed about like last time. Tried chalk and dry hand - no good. Dry hand+breathing on it so it was a tiny bit moist - good
L/H: 135-kilos x 2+f, 2+f, 3 TnG
R/H: 140-kilos x 3, 3 and 4 reps

Wrist Roller
71.25-kilos x 2 x 10 reps, 1 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Shattered today - v lethargic.
Iso Press - facing into the machine
to 45-kilos a side x 8 r/p reps. Much harder to lock out facing in

Hammer DB Curls
to a sensible 45-kilos @ x 8 reps

T/Pu/D
stopped at the stack x 10 reps - no energy

Bwt still 19st 13lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/Gripper - vol
L/H: 6/6 x 1,1, VVN, VVN, VVN, VVN, 1, 1 reps
R/H: 6/7 X 8 X 1 reps (good session)

*Monday*
P/Squat
to 355-kilos x 4 reps - aided by gym crew yelling lol

Lying L/Curl
to 15p x 2 x 8 reps

L/Ext
to (1 at a time)
Left: 12p x 8 (knee no like), 11p x 8 reps
Right: 13 x 8 reps

V/Gripper
L/H; 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1, VVN, VVN
R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 1 rep, 7/7 x F, N, 1, N
282lbs bwt


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
All RT work done 'dry' handed as it were. WR with chalk. On RT I may stay at 140 RH for more volume as the little jump is doing that thing it does. Previously such work can find even a small jump silly hard.

RT
to
L/H: 136.25-kilos x 3 x F, dropped to 133.75-kilos x 3 and then 2 reps
R/H: 141.25-kilos x 3 r/p reps, 1, F, 1 reps and 1,1 and F

W/Roller
diff from the back and forth 'rolls' I've been doing. Al of these were full range up and down
80-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Fluke82

Hey @Mobster

Great log.

So, you have a home gym and also train around gyms - the life :thumb :lol:


----------



## Mobster

If I won the lotto... then that'd be the life and some bitchin' home gym.

*Wednesday*
Up crazy early but sensible o'clock at the gym

Lat Pulldown
to stack+7p x 8 reps

Close Grip Bench
to 140-kilos x 1 rep, 145-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Pullover machine
stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/Gripper
to
L/H: 6/7 x 3 x N
R/H: 7/7 x TnG, TnG, N

*Monday*
There's an endurance grip event in February and although I did thumb over not thumbless (as per rules) it was a fun if brutal test of grip (see below). Shot me in the foot for some lifts after ha ha

Thumb-over thick bar dead lifts
to 130-kilos x 10, 30 and 45-seconds.

Seated Iso Press - facing in
to 50-kilos a side x 5 r/p reps

Hammer d/b curls
to 50-kilos x 8 reps
Hard to hold onto after the thick bar work

1 arm thin rope p/downs (doubled it up and wrapped it around my hand and off we go)
to 5p x 8 reps

V/Gripper 
shot lol


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
No RT work due to t/bar work yesterday. VG in lieu of not having any VG strength left yesterday lol

V/Gripper
to
L/H: 6/7 x 4 x N
R/H: 7/7 x 4 x N

W/Roller
81.25-kilos x 3 x 1 full reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
L/Press
to full x 8 H1, x8 H2, x 8 H3
H = hole where the pin goes in on the seat. So H3 is deeper / higher than H1

Lying L/Curl
I need to get better at this simply because I'm not that good at it yet. Slightly off, I think, due to deads Monday
to 13p x 8 reps

Seated L/Curl
to stack +5p x 8 reps

L/Ext
to stack +7p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/Gripper+RB365N work
to
L/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VVN VN VN
R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, GHP9 x 1/4" (good), RB365N x N, then 3 x 1 reps

*Monday*
Up at stupid o'clock

Seated Iso Press - reverse
to 45-kilos @ x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 14 and then 16p x 8 reps

Gripper work (inc VG and GHP9)
to
L/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x N, N, N, VVN
R/H: 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps, GHP9 x F, 7/7 x VVN, N, N


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Double overhand thick bar deadlift - thumbless
to 130-kilos x 4 timed sets

Some difference to thumb over


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Awful nights sleep - some viral thing.

Dumbbell bench 
It's been years since I did these
to 50-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

s/s

Low cable rows
to stack + 8p x 2 x 8 reps

LPD
stack x 8 reps, stack+8p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday (yes xmas day)*
Two hand pinch
to 102.7 kilos x 1, 2, 1, 2 reps
First time in many, many months


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
So my back, which has been aching for days, is still 'off' today. It was very much a case of 'see what we can do' and maybe some stretching before supper to loosen up I think.

P/Squat
To 100-kilos x feel... n stop.

L/Press
80-kilos x 10 reps, 200-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 6+4 reps. I especially noticed the inability to lock out in comfort here.

S/L/Curls
to stack x 8 reps. Less of an issue curling and moire getting straight legged into the damn machine.

L/Ext
As above. Zero issue for strength but locking out...
to stack x 8 reps

Grippers
to
L/H: 6/7 x 4 x VN (last one held in position)
R/H: RB365N x 1, VN, 1 then CoC 3.5 x N, N, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Friday - New Years Day*
Vulcan Gripper work
to
L/H: 6/7 x F, VVN, 1, VN, VN, VVN
R/H: 6/7 x 3 x 1 reps, 7/7 x 1, VVN, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Back as stiff as hell and fitness (from lack of walks in the hills)... what fitness?

CG Bench - volume session
to 100-kilos x 8, 10 and 11 reps

DOTBDL - holds
to 130-kilos x 4 x time

KB Swings
For back and condition
8, 10 and then 12kg bell x 1 minute each.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
V/Gripper work
A bit down after yesterdays thick bar work

2HP - reps
to 102.7-kilos x 4 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday *
Seated Iso Press - facing in
to 55-kilos x 4 r/p reps

Hammer DB Curls
to a sensible 42.5-kiklos x 8 reps

TPD (first 2 sets on new machine and last on LPD)
1/2 stack x 12, stack x 12, 14p x 8 reps

Bwt: 280lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
One hand pinch
to 37.7-kilos x 4 r/p reps

Adjustable thick bar
to +100-kilos x 4 x 3 reps total

I will be keeping the numbers just not where Andy and my competition will see them ha ha. However, after this first week of breaking in (and much like Andy teaches) I'll breakdown the weeks, my targets and plan to get some good numbers on the day.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lot of time working out kinks

DOTBDL x time
to 4 x timed sets @ 130-kilos

L/Press
kinks until stretched
to 640-kilos on H2 x 8 reps

S/L/Curl
to stack + 6p (all I could find) x 12 reps

L/Ext
to stack + 6p (all I could find) x 12 reps

Worked with Shay on his thick bar and one hand pinch


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
London for the day

*Wednesday*
CG Bench Press
to 100-kilos x 8, 10 and 12

LPD
to stack +6 x 10 reps (couldn't find the other stacker plate)

Adjustable thick bar
w/ups then 3, 3, 3 and 9 with working weight (5kg more than last time)

Bwt: 282-283lbs. Huffing a bit but went for a good walk later (about 4 miles)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Nowt

*Friday*
Need to do Pick axe work later or tomorrow

Seated BB Press
to 100-kilos x 4 reps (stabilizers off due to using machine for a few weeks)

Hammer db curls
to 55-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 16 x 10 reps

1 hand pinch (used plates on a pin)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*
Pick axe work
Just the item itself (around the 4kg mark weight wise)

4 timed sets


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Double overhand thickbar hold for time
4 timed sets with 130-kilos

L/Press
to full frame x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl
no warm up
stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

L/Ext
no warm up
stack x 8, 10 and 12 reps

Bwt: 284lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
One hand pinch
Home gym. To 4 x 3 reps working weight both hands. Left hand down on right.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
CG Bench
to 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. no sleeves (bit slow)

Iso P/Downs
to 80-kilos x 2 x 6 reps an arm

Adj T/Bar
to 5-kilos more than last time with each hand: 3, 3, 3, 5/9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Nada

*Friday*
Pick axe work

*Monday*
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer db curls
to 60-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
Jumped too much too soon
to 17p x 3, 16p x 3 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 3 x time and 1 x away from body timed set


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
One hand pinch

up a 1/2 kilo both hands as planned


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Silly boy should look at my diary ha ha. It was a leg day but...

CG Bench
to 145-kilos x 1 rep, 147.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack + 6p x 8 reps

R/Thunder
The adjustable is being repaired (I've managed to knacker the weld on one side)
B/H: 60-kilos x 6-8 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps, 120-kilos x 1 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 140-kilos x 2 x 3 reps
R/H only: 150-kilos x 1 rep, 155-kilos x F

Stretching


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Pick axe work
Added a half kilo (from this point forward it's .25-kilo) and did 4 x timed sets


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Dumb-ass that I am I took the adjustable but brought the wrong pin to use it with - so deadlifts in lieu

Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 3 reps (should have been 105... sooo  )

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 7 reps @

TPD
to 16p x 8 reps

DOTLDL - max instead of timed holds
to 175-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (remembering to breath is useful ha ha)


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Pick axe work
So, for one reason or another (don't ask) I missed both opportunities on Friday and Saturday so trained Sunday. Another .25-kilo added and 4 sets of 21 seconds - damn it's hard.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Mid-Iso Row
to 75-kilos x 6 reps a side

Smith CG Bench
to 70-kilos a side x 1 reps

DOTBDL-timed
4 timed sets - 1 second more than before each time. Last set by my fingernails

282lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Very snotty today. Loading the ginger tea to sweat it out. Energy levels were very much 'lets see what happens'.

L/Press

to 700-kilos x 8 reps H1 and 8 reps H2. I could have done H3 x 8 but did what needed to be done no more.

Seated L/Curl

stack x 8 reps, +6p x 8 reps

L/Ext

stack x 8 reps, +6p x 8 reps

Adj T/Handle

5-kilos more than last Adj session x 3, 3, 3, and 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Pick axe work

*Monday*
S/Press
to 105-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 4 ugly reps

TPD
to 16p + stacker plate x 8 reps

DOTBDL x time
4 x 130 x time. Better form from next week.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
One hand pinch
L/H: same weight as last time just a better 4 x 3 sets/reps
R/H: up a half kilo and 3 x 3 and 1 x 5 reps.

Small adjustment of hand position to both hands to get better pressure from the outer two fingers.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 1 slow ass rep, 2 x 1 decently fast reps

Iso Lever Rows
to 120-kilos x 6 reps an arm

Adj T/Bar
added 5-kilos to working weight. Felt strong on this - getting the comp focus.
3, 3, 3, 6 reps per hand


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Pick axe handle work
4 x sets of time - hard with more weight added since the last session


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Bwt a tad down - annoying. Dizzy on the heavy deads. Not helped by a broken lever belt.

DOTBTLDL - weight not time
to 175-kilos x 5 x 1 reps - only support belt on. Down to 75-kilos x 20 and 85-kilos x 20 reps

S/L/Curls
stack x 10 reps, +4p x 10 reps

L/Ext
stack x 10 reps, +5 x 10 reps, +7 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
2 x PC books arrived in the post. One is No 3 of 5 in the world. VVVVV Cool

One hand pinch work
Both hands up .25-kilos
L/H: 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 3 x 3 reps an 1 x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Seated Iso Press - facing in
Left rotator cuff still off
to 50-kilos x 4 reps easy, 60-0kilos x 1 rep

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 5 reps+

TPD
to 16+stacker plate x 7 reps

Adj T/Bar
+5-kilos from last week
L/H: 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 3 x 3 reps and 1 x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Frday*

Pick axe work

up a .25-kilo again. My left wrist hates it but it gets done and my right just gets it done. It's never, ever easy.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Close grip bench press
to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps. Last one fast.
Left shoulder fascia aches.

LPD
to stack + 6p x 2 x 8 reps

DOTBDL - time
3 x time with form as before. One strict. Then 75-kilos x 20 reps, 90-kilos x 15+5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Cold in home gym - brr
One hand pinch
up a half kilo on both hands
L/H: 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 3 x 3 reps and 1 x 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
P/Squat machine.
to 340-kilos x 4 reps (big jump from the last PS session)

Seated Leg Curl
stack x 12 reps (this is my warm up now), +5p x 12 r/p reps

L/Extension
as SLC

Adj/T/Bar
up 5-kilos again (it'll be 2.5kg next time). First two sets both hands was hard. New chalk lump was 'soapy'.
L/H: 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 3 x 3 reps, 1 x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Pick ax work

*Monday*
Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 4 reps

TPD
to 17p x 5 reps

DOTBTLDL - max
to 180-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
One hand pinch
It was cold in my home gym but as sets progressed the reps per set, low at first, went up.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Up early and in town early. May have slowed me down a bit by the time I got to the gym due to time between eating and training. Also no sleeves for bench - d'uh

Iso P/Downs
to 85-kilos a side x 5 reps @

CG Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps - left should no like at all.

Adj/T/Bar
up 2.5-kilos from last time but L/H struggled
1/3, 1/3. 1/ 3 and 1/4


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Pick Axe work

*Monday*
Up at silly o'clock so I was at the gym for 7.30am

L/Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack +6.5p x 8 reps

L/Ext
to stack +6.5p x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
different approach today


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Ran late as I was trying to sort out a tube light replacement for my cellar. Anyway

1 hand pinch
Same as last time weight wise but both hands 4 x 3 r/p reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Pick Axe work
Up .25-kilos. Left hand (wrist) brutalized so in a holding pattern. This is a hard event in terms of discomfort and both sides feel it just the left more so
4 sets both sides with different times on the working weight


----------



## dt36

Steve, your pick Axe handle training takes me back to when I was a youngster, based in Bulford.

The challenge was to hold a sledge hammer out in front of you, then control it back to touch your forehead, then back out.

Never saw anyone get knocked out, but some would end up with a fair lump on the head.


----------



## Mobster

LOL> We have done a version of that too. The reverse, which is usually heavier, used to be done with a wrist wrap. That stops the pain so at the moment it's frigging agony for the time I'm doing it.

*Monday*
Brutal session.
Seated Press
Warm up with 20 a side on the iso press then straight in on the rack with 80. 100-kilos x 4 and 110-kilos x 4 hard reps

Hammer d/b curls
to 45-kilos and then a nasty drop set wit 10-kilos @ x 20 reps

TPD
to 16.5 x 8 and 8 x 12 reps

DOTBDLTL - reps
to 8,9 and 10 reps with 130-kilos. Time under tension for the hold (more reps equals more time) and a back strengthener too (cos holding it away from the body is harder than holding onto the bar for me).


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
One hand pinch work

*Wednesday*
Early.
P/Squat
to 330-kilos x 4 reps. Bit more there if I wanted

S/L/Curls
Stack x 12 reps, +6p x 12 reps

L/Ext
Stack x 12 reps, +6p x 12 reps

Adj/T/Bar
Up 1.25-kilos on the right and 4 x 3 reps both hands all r/pause


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Bloody scales. Up and down the stairs here from my supposedly accurate postal scales to the ones that are meant to be less so. ANYWAY... having finally settled on the weight (still a little way to go) I ended up doing the of so damn painful workout in the kitchen. The lever work is all stress on the wrist over a rep of strength due to a combination of the factors in leverage.

Pick axe workout
L/H: weight x 10 secs then 3 x 15 painful seconds
R/H: 10, 15 and then 2 x 21 seconds.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Coleford - for a Festival of Transport - in the afternoon so sensible o'clock at the gym. And what a session. I almost done myself a mischief pulling on deadlifts. For a moment I thought I'd injured myself but as it is I was just very sore and tender the rest of the day as I am now the following morning.

DOTBDLTL - reps
to 130-kilos x 9, 10 and 8+2+1 (almost down on on knee on rep 8 as I suddenly hit the wall, felt sore, carried on etc etc). Walking up and down between the last two parts.

Mid Iso-row
to 70-kilos an arm x 8 reps

s/s

Iso B/Press
high reps low weight due to twinge from before so:
20-kilos aside x 20, 35-kilos x 20 r/p reps, 55-kilos x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Lower back as sore as f**K but not injured. Onwards
One hand pinch
Took a while to get my groove on then...

*Wednesday*
Note to self - if you get up too damn early eat more before workouts. Cos I was on my ass the whole time. Shoot me and put me out of my misery.

Iso Press - f/f
to 55-kilos @ side x 4 hard reps

Hammer db curls
to55-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 16p+1stacker plate

Adj/T/Bar
up 1.25-kilos on both and 4 sets of 2 reps. Three more sessions before the competition


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
So the closer I get to competition max strength the harder on my sorry ass this stuff is. A la Mentzer the stronger you are the more stress on your recovery.
That said Pick Axe work today did not bitch slap my wrist after - maybe I could have pushed more. Still hurts like a mo-fo during... Esp on the left side.

*Monday*
More or less early to the gym but in spite of stretches and warm ups one rep with the max told me to knock it on the head. Better now than the day of the event. Booked an osteo appointment and will start stretching every day between now and the competition. I'm not done but a small warning light came on and I'm not ignoring it so to speak


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ Powerhouse so as to be serious enough to do some proper stretching. The lower back etc etc tightness is still an issue (Osteo Monday) but doesn't affect one hand pinching. Home gym work is on a Euro set, Powerhouse on a pin etc

One hand pinch work
L/H: about par.
R/H: almost 2 x 20-kilo plates (slight assistance from finger and thumb of the lefty hand. Backed off to a decent working weight. I pull a lot more than this on a Euro. There is, obviously, some crossover. Regardless so long as both hands feel worked and I stretched it's all good. Tomorrow back on the program!!


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Early-ish to gym and took my sweet time equals a decent workout.

CG Bench
to 120-kilos x 1, 130-kilos x 1 and 140-kilos x 1 rep

s/s

LPD
to stack +5p (all I could find) x 8 reps

Adj T/Bar
L/H: 1, 2, 2, 1 reps with working weight
R/H: 4 x 3 reps with working weight.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Really quite ridiculous work, eventually, on the axe.

Sunday (in lieu of Monday as I was at the Osteo)
DOTBTLDL
This was quite simply a case of drive and determination combined with stupidity. I KNEW I'd ache, as I've been having pain since the week before last. But I also knew I'd be getting treatment and will improve. So, even if not to the level I'd like, I pushed and pushed. That it might, as it did, cause me to ease out of any sitting or lying position very slowly was going to be par for the course.

I decided, lately sensible, to high rep / low weight the rest of the workout which resulted in a great brachial and tricep pump.

Seated dumbbell press
7.5-17.5-kilos in 2.5kg jumps all x 20 reps

s/s

Hammer curls
same weights and reps
No delt pump so, if I do this again, a heavier pressing weight??

TPD
8, 10, 12p x 20 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
A lot more, than old anyway. movement to stay limber. I drag my ass out of my office chair in discomfort (I'm out shortly buying anti inflammatory's) yet by the time I've done I'm bending over no problem. Such is movement, heat/sweat and a little endorphin / exercise high.

One hand pinch
L/H: 4 x 3 reps with working weight (there's a big difference between this and the right hand)
R/H: LH weight x 3 then 2 x 3 and 1 x 1 + F with the working weight.

I'll start working out what I think my 1RM's will be in the next few days for all of the events. Then it'll be game plan for the day.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
A lot more limbering up than usual and a little after. I still struggled with the straightening out of my legs on the leg press, curls and extensions but the adjustable was solid 

L/Press
Used 200-kilos to try and get my hip down - hurts.

P/Squat machine
just worked to a fairly light 240-kilos x 4. Loads more there but I had no wish to push through and injure myself.

S/L/Curls
As above so 1/2 stack x 12 reps and stack x 12 reps. Painful only in legs extended position.

L/Ext
As seated leg curls

Adj/T/Bar
A VERY good session.
L/H: 135.75-kilos x 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 143.25-kilos x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Osteopath in the morning. Two more days training and nothing but blasting is my aim lol. Gripper work today because it's easy to blast the hands with, does nowt foe my back (better again after today's session with Arg) and just fun to do.

V/Gripper
I've literally not touched a gripper to squeeze for something like the whole time training for this competition. That may well be what... 16 weeks?? So it's interesting to see that I've lost very little strength in that regard.

L/H: to 6/6 (level 18 ) and did VVN, 1, VVN, 1, 1 reps
R/H: to 6/7 (level 19) x 1 rep, failed on 21 (didn't try 20), dropped back to level 18 and did 1, 1, 3, 2, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
If anything absolutely proves the training maxims of 1) carryover and 2) maintenance of a skill set it's been today's TWO gripper workouts. Again I'm fairly sure it's been MONTHS since I used a gripper in anger as it were. Yet in the second session, following lunch, a nap and another coffee and using normal grippers I powered to doing reps with my right hand on a Ironmind Captain of Crush Gripper No 3 (and a few closes and near closes with my left).

Now obviously training for hand strength in what ones hopes is a well rounded way SHOULD produce something like this. But it's still a pleasant surprise to see it proved. I managed 4 reps on one set and even did a credit card close or two just to see what the crack was. Also lets add a third maxim - that of the hands strength (once trained) being among the last to ease off among the older athletes - 51 and still BOOM!


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Up before the sunrise (4am or so). First workout done between 8am and 8.30am.

One hand pinch
Because we're that close to the event and whatever they lift, so to speak, doesn't matter (you pull more than I do you win - it's that simple) and no amount of work in the next few days changes me, you or anyone else etc I'm putting up the numbers. Indeed as I have been since last week. So..

Both hands get warmed up with:
22.7-kilos set up x 8 reps @, 27.7-kilos x 3 reps @ and finally 32.7-kilos x 3 reps @
Then -
L/H: 33.7-kilos x 3 reps - was easy so upped it again to 34.7-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 33.7-kilos x 3 reps, 42.2-kilos x 3 x 3 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday - pm workout*
One hand pinch
Last one of these pre comp. One more workout tomorrow
Usual warm ups
L.H: 35.2-kikos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 42.7-kios x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Seated db press 
to 22.5-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Hammer curls
to 15-kilos x 20 reps

TPD
to 12p x 15+5 d/d reps

All nice n pumped

ADJ/T/Bar
to pfftt lol. So a good place to know I stop today as planned. I dropped to 120-kilos loaded and did 9 left and 10 right.


----------



## Mobster

So how did all the training go - did I do ok? Well...

There were four events. I WON three and I did so by breaking three world records...

Grip Tour of Britain - Journey #5 - Leeds
Sunday 24 April, 2016
Venue: Rall's Gym, Leeds
Promoter: David Horne & Andy Bolton
All weights in kilo's

Open Class results (13 competitors)
1 Steve Gardener - (130.3k, 51) - 6pt
2 Liam Pattison - (155.75k, 28) - 11.5pt
3 Adam Bushaway - (81.5k, 26) - 18.5pt (on countback)

4 Tom Bebb - (148.35k, 31) - 18.5pt
5 Colin Whitely - (107.15k, 44) - 27pt
6 Andy Bolton - (124k, 46) - 29.5pt
7 Jason Horne - (115.05k, 30) - 30.5pt
8 Tony Coward - (92.45k, 35) - 31.5pt
9 Chris Moore - (102.4k, 32) - 33pt
10 Matthew Connor - (111.15k, 42) - 34.5pt
11 Arthur Herman - (113.3k, 23) - 36.5pt
12 Jerome Bloom - (65.95k, 39) - 38pt
13 Lee Cummings - (104.9k, 41) - 49pt

Event 1 - Adjustable Thick Bar
*1 Steve Gardener - 161.85k WR (I beat the previous record on my 3rd attempt and pulled more again on the 4th)*
2 Tom Bebb - 131.34k
3 Liam Pattison - 125.19k

Event 2 - One Hand Pinch Lift
1 Liam Pattison - 50.35k
2 Jason Horne - 46.52k
*3 Steve Gardener - 46.05k - a PB and a kilo more than I thought I'd do*

Event 3 - Axle Deadlift & Hold - Double Overhand Thumbless grip
*1 Steve Gardener - 130k for 35sec WR*
2 Liam Pattison - 130k for 31sec (equal to the previous record)
3 Andy Bolton - 130k for 30sec (yes that Andy Bolton)

Event 4 - PickAxe Lever to Rear - Hold
*1 Steve Gardener - 7.4k for 22sec WR*
2 Adam Bushaway - 7.4k for 13sec WR
3 Colin Whitely - 7.4k for 6sec


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
A half cocked kinda day (see FB for why lol).
V/Gripper
Usual warm ups then
L/H: to L18 x 3 x 1 reps
R/H: L19 x 3 x 1 reps (last one easy)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Gym then a road trip. Legs and my still half knackered back do not equal it getting any better. The previous issue of leg straightening on the leg press remains. A tiny bit better than before.

P/Squat machine
Played safe to 240-kilos x 8 reps

L/Press
to 320-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack x 15 reps (more issues legs out than flexed)

L/Ext
Ok with half the stack but the same issues legs out. So stopped

s/s

MDB
1 ,1 ,3 reps all right handed pick up then drop each one


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Penny pinches
L/H:4 x 3 reps x 11.25-kios added to the pin (about 12.4kg total)
R/H:4 x 3 reps x 13.75-kilos (15.90 approx)

The last couple of sets I reset my index finger and thumb as the 95 year old penny bites into the skin. I also noticed I was pulling higher on the last couple of sets which increases the time under tension (TUT)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Still playing with volume. I also had a back roller arrive today - see how that goes.
Dumbbell Press
to 25-kilos a side x 20 reps - left should ache as per

s/s

Hammer d/b curls
to 17.5-kilos a side x 20 reps

Skull Crushers
to ez bar + 30-kilos x 15 reps then 10 reps CGBP

Forearm curls with d/bell
Fwd: to 17.5-kilos x 20 reps
Rev: to 12.5-kilos x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/Gripper
to
L/H: 5/6 x 1, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps
R/H: 6/7 x 1, TnG, 1, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Inc Bench Press
1st time in YEARS!!
60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 4 x 8 reps (first set felt off due to not doing it in years), 60-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

LPD
8p x 12 reps, 16p x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps

Low Cable Row
12p x 12 reps, 16p x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Took a fair bit of stretching and warming up to get to where I could push how I wanted to.

Power squat machine
to 260-kilos x 8 reps

L/Press
to 360-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack+3 plates x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan gripper work

*Monday*
After a very s**t Sunday and Sunday night. Still hi-repping. Also using a new diary so I had no ideas what I did last time.

Seated d/b press
[email protected] x 20 reps, [email protected] x 20 reps, [email protected] x 15 reps, [email protected] x 12 reps

s/s

Hammer d/b curl
[email protected] x 20 reps, [email protected] x 20 reps, [email protected] x 20 reps, [email protected] x 15 reps

Skull Crusher on ez bar
bar x 20 reps, +10kg x 20 reps, +20kg x 20 reps, +35kg x 12 reps

TPD and TPuD
Pd 6p x 15 reps, 10p x 15 reps, Pu 15p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Penny Pinch
Usual warm ups then
L/H: 12.25kg loaded x 4 x 3 r/p reps
R/H: 14.5kg loaded x 4 x 3 r/p reps
For both it got better the more sets I did.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Incline bench press
w/up then 85-kilos x 6, 8, 9 and 8 reps

s/s

Pullover machine
to stack x 12 reps

Middle finger deadlifts
to 50kilos a hand nice and 60-kilos right hand rough.

DB Rows
30-70-kilos x 8 reps per hand. 80-kilos x 4 r/h in other words too heavy lol


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan Gripper work

*Monday*
Bit more range of movement and flexibility in the hip / leg
P/Squat machine

L/Press
to off pins max x 600-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack+ 6p x 12 reps

s/s

L/Ext
first time since injury
8p x 12 reps, 16p x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Penny Pinch work
L/H: 12.5kg load x 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 14.75kg x 4 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*
Seated db press
10kg x 15 reps, 17.5kg x 15 reps, 25kg x 12 reps, 30kg x 12 reps

s/s

Hammer db curl
10kg x 15 reps, 17.5kg x 15 reps, 20kg x 12 reps, 22.6kg x 12 reps

O/Head T/Ext
6p x 12 reps, 10p x 12 reps

TPD
13p x 4 x 8 reps

F/W/Curl
20kg x 15 reps @, 30kg x 12 reps @, 40kg x bomb


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/Gripper work
Usual warm ups
L/H: 5/6 x VN, 1, 1 reps, 6/6 x VN, VVN, VVN, N
R/H: 5/6 x 1 reps, 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VVn, 1, VVN, VN, 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lat Pulldowns
to stack + 61/2p x 8 reps

DB Bench Press
to 40-kilos @ x 6 hard reps

DB Row
to 90-kilos x 6L and 8R reps

MDB
4 x 1 reps RH only


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Penny Pinch work
L/H: 12.75kg load x 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 15kg x 4 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*
P/Squat machine
to 300-kilos x 8 reps

L/Press
to 410-kilos x a few. But the issue of the right leg / hip injury made me stop here.

S/L/Curls
1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps, +5p x 12 reps

L/Ext
1/2 stack x 15 reps
stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/Gripper
L/H: to 6/6 x VN, VVN, N
R/H: to 7/7 x 1, VVN


----------



## Mobster

Monday
Still off (as I was Sunday) so a bit dizzy at times but a decent enough session
Seated BB press
to 100-kilos x 3, dropped to 90-kilos x 6 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 45-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 16p x 4+1+1 reps, 10 x 15 reps
Hard to hold position


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Penny Pinch work
W/ups are set up x 8 reps, +5kg x 5 reps, +7.5kg x 3 reps then
L/H: 13kg load x 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 15.25kg x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
CG Bench on smith machine
to 60-kilos a side x 5 reps

Mid Iso Row
to 80-kilos a side (1 at a time) x 6 reps

Pullover machine
1/2 stack x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
V/Gripper work

*Sunday*
Busy tomorrow so.

P/Squat machine
to 320-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack+6 stacker plates x 12 r/p reps

L/Press
half assed due to usual issue

L/Ext
to stack+ 6 stacker plates x 12 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Penny Pinch work
W/ups are set up x 8 reps, +5kg x 5 reps, +7.5kg x 3 reps then
L/H: 13.25kg load x 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 15.50kg x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
DB Press
(waiting on rack hence switch as below too)

Iso Press
to 65-kilos x 1 (too much), dropped to 65-kilos a side x 3 reps. Needs to be either a BB press or 60 x 4-6 next time

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 47.5-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 16+stacker plate x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
V/Gripper work
Not like I wanted it to be - almost an afterthought so

*Sunday*
V/Gripper work
Again.
to
L/H: 5/6 x 12 x 1 reps (inc a3 x VVN)
R/H: 6/6 x 12 x 1 reps (inc a double)

*Monday*
DB Row
50, 70 and 90-kilo x 8 reps

V handle pulldowns
1/2 stack and full stack x 12 reps

CG Bench on smith
still need to work on my bench to get it back on form
to 62.5-kilos a side x 2, then 4 r/p reps.

DOTBDL
working the hip pain - stayed light
bar x 12, 55-kilos x 12 and 75-kilos x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Annoyingly did the same as last time - no wonder it went well lol
Penny Pinch work
W/ups are set up x 8 reps, +5kg x 5 reps, +7.5kg x 3 reps then
L/H: 13.25kg x 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 15.50kg x 4 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
P/Squat machine
to 340-kilos x 6 reps = brutal (esp on hip ha ha)

S/L/Curls
1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps, played around with 1 leg at a time

L/Ext
1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Vulcan Gripper
to
L/H: 5/5 x 2 x 1 and a F, 5/6 x 1, VVN, then 2 x 1 reps,
R/H: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps. 7/6 x 2 x 1 reps. 6/7 x 2 x 1 reps

*Monday*
Iso Press
to 60-kilos a side x 4 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 50-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 16.5p x 6 reps |(couldn't quite get 7)

Multi-angle cable machine with Greg double handle - skull crushers
and 16.25kg a side x 12, 15 and 20 reps to Greg's 10,10 and 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Penny Pinch work
W/ups are set up x 8 reps, +5kg x 5 reps, +7.5kg x 3 reps then
L/H: 13.50kg load x 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 15.75kg x 3, 3, 2 then 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 2 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep

LPD
13p x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +6.5p x 8 reps

Low Row
13p x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
So I finally saw a doc yesterday (got an appt in 50 minutes which was fab). On Naproxen. Physio spoken to and booked for next week. In spite of that my feeble back and hip held out.

Power Squat Machine
to 360-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curl
1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps, +4p x 12 r/p reps

Leg Extension
1/2 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Penny Pinch work
W/ups are set up x 8 reps, +5kg x 5 reps, +7.5kg x 3 reps then
L/H: 13.75kg 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 16kg x 4 x 3reps

I also saw a physio this morning and did those exercises in the evening (and at 5am Wednesday morning). They made me sweat more than my usual workouts lol


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Physio exercises last night and again at 5am. Back stretches again after the gym
Seated Press
to 95-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos x 6 reps

TPD (hard machine)
to 13p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
V/Gripper work

*Monday*
A day to question my sanity. Even though I'd had an ok walk above Aberdare on Sunday, walking seeming to help my rather more than foolish gung-ho and 'lets see what I can do' attitude (normally useful) was a BIG mistake. The previous three days had seen me still in pain with my hip on sleeping and waking but less so by the evening. Putting 370-kilos and having half an eye on using the Power Squat machine for 4-6 reps (a PB for the reps at that weight I think) was out and out foolishness. First I just went down and stayed there and secondly NOTHING is giving me any relief at all - all day. So worse than back to square one. Of course, all the while bitching, I did the other s**t too.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday *
Penny Pinch work 
W/ups are set up x 8 reps, +5kg x 5 reps, +7.5kg x 3 reps then
L/H: 14kg 4 x 3 reps
R/H: 16kg x 2, then 3 x 3reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
I was having a 'good back day' so...

CG Bench
to 120kg x paused and 2 x 1 reps at 140kg

LPD (hard machine)
highish reps to stack x 10 reps

Mid-iso-row
as above highish reps start to 50-kilos a side x 12 reps

Back stretches

However Thursday and Friday we're 'damned awful back days'. Back to the docs and a TON of paracetamol to go with the other drugs and an X-Ray at Mountain Ash Hospital (seen right away).


----------



## Mobster

Doing physio, seeing docs, on meds. Waiting on x-ray results. Back and hips in bits.


----------



## TRENHEAD

Mobster said:


> Doing physio, seeing docs, on meds. Waiting on x-ray results. Back and hips in bits.


 Do you have any recent photos? Or photos when you first started this log till now?


----------



## Mobster

I've one of me laying on the carpet in pain


----------



## Mobster

So I haven't posted a lot in the training logs. With the injury I've had I've trained grippers and been to the gym maybe 3x in the last 6 weeks. Last week (Friday) I trained close grip bench here at home. Yesterday it was Lat Pulldowns at Powerhouse. I also try to do my physio suggested exercises everyday. I'm miles better than I was just two weeks ago but it's still a ways to go before I'll be 100% (doc signed me off sick until the end of October). In other news my job has finished as of the 14th of this month (as did everyone else's in South Wales in the same company) but as I was laid up and continue to be somewhat it's not too big of an issue.

Background on the injury / issue
Ok. So I get a tweak, noted in my diary, about two weeks before the Leeds event doing Deadlifts. Then, about 6 weeks or so ago, it came on gang busters. Big time sciatic nerve issues. Some pain in the lumber back, more in the right glute and LOTS into the right thigh, knee, calf and foot. At times so bad I crawled around the house (to the point my skin has thickened on my knuckles - they look like a Gorilla's) and needed to lay face down on the floor three times while I was washing dishes. I hadn't been to the docs for 2 years and ended up going 4-6 times in two weeks just to get the meds right. Walking was hell and a couple of times I could be seen hanging off posts and bus stops in agony. As it is I'm using a stick to get about. But, as I say, I've made some progress. I'm still waiting on an MRI and to see an Orthopedic surgeon. The current diagnosis is wear and tear on L1, 2, 4 and 5 of the Lumber Spine and a bulging disc irritating the sciatic nerve. I also have pins and needles in my right outer two fingers and numbness in the palm area below (although this might be my 270+lbs BW leaning on the stick annoying those nerves).


----------



## Mobster

Wednesday
So on Monday (I forgot to include it) I did some hammer dumbbell curls. I think it may well be the first time in 5 or 6 weeks and I only went to 25-kilos a hand. But damn and blast the lower part of both biceps are as sore as f**k!!


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Vulcan Gripper work

*Friday*
Pre-exhaust work on shoulders so there is as small a load on my still injured back when I press as possible. All super light

Side laterals
1.25-kilo disc x 20 reps, 2.5-kilos x 20 reps, 5-kilos x 20 reps - nice little pump

Seated Press
27-kilo bar x 3 x 15 reps and 1 x 18 reps - nice pump

W/Roller
Nice n light - 15-kilos x 3 x 3 reps - nice pump


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Waiting on a delivery so grippers only

V/Gripper
Still having the numb fingers issue with my right hand
to
L/H: 5/6 x 7 x 1 reps
R/H: 6/6 x 4 x VVN and 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
More pre-ex work. I was a little nauseous towards the end.

Side laterals
2.5kg @ x 20 reps, 7.5kg @ x 15 reps, 10kg @ (one arm at a time) x 10 slow hard reps

Seated Iso-press (other machine)
10kg @ x 15 reps, 15kg @ x 12 reps, 20kg x 12 reps - twinge on other machine on right sh

Hammer DB Curls
7.5kg x 15 reps, 12.5kg x 15 reps, 17.5kg x 12 reps, 22.5kg x 10 reps

Tricep Press - on multi-angle machine
1/2 stack x 15, 3/4 stack x 15 reps, stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Felt 'off (back and iffy belly) so Vulcan work was poor.

*Tuesday*
Dental appt @ 11am (physio early tomorrow)
Wrist Roller - 3-inch diameter)
16.25-kiklos x 3 reps, 17.5-kiklos x 3 reps, 18.75-kilos x 3 reps
At my best, on a 2-inch thick set up, I've done 120-kilos. Super light by comparison but a nice pump nevertheless. If my back stays out of this movement and there are no issues I'll push this one hard soon.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Physio @ 8.30am

Close Grip Bench
to 67-kilos x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Lat Pulldowns
8p x 15 reps, 12p x 15 reps, 16p x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps

Mid Iso-rows
Couldn't do 20kg a aside to begin with so... 10kg @ x 15 reps, 15kg @ x 15 reps, 20kg @ x 15 reps (one arm at a time now) and 25kg @ x 15reps

Leg Extension
Initially hard to straighten out my right leg but I did some stretches and super setted it with the rows
0 x 15 reps, 5p x 15 reps, 10p x 15 reps and 15p x 15 reps

KB Deadlifts
12kg x 12 reps, 16kg x 12 reps and 20kg x 12 reps. I was feeling this but not so bad I couldn't do it.

Knee-ups
2 x 20 laying on a bench according to the physios instructions

Like the last 'hard' session (comparatively speaking) I was a little nauseous once past the mid-way point.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Up earlyish (not as Saturday - 1am!!) and still peeved over the awful VG session of earlier this week so switched to TSG (torsion spring grippers - the ones most use). It took a minute or three to get going then I worked to:

TSG Grippers
L/H: RB 240 x 8-10 x 1 reps (RB means a Robert Baraban gripper).
R/H: CoC 3 x 8-10 x 1 reps (CoC are the Ironmind grippers and a 3 close, under set conditions, gets your name on a list - I've been on it since 2001 (?)).

Done by 9.20am


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench
bar x 20 reps, 40kg x 15 reps, 50kg x 15 reps, 60kg x 15 reps, 80kg x 3 reps, 90kg x 3 reps, 100kg x 3 reps, 120kg x 1 rep, 130kg x 1 spotted rep (probably ab max today).

Iso Inc B/Press
20kg a side x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Iso Press (other machine)
10kg a side x 8 reps, 15 x 8, 20 x 8, 25 x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curl
7.5kg @ x 15 then 12.5 x 8, 17.5 x 8, 22.5 x 8 and 27.5 x 8 reps

TPD
Harder than expected
to 11p x 3 x 8 reps

Gained a pound or 2 back.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Family over these next few days so I'll be showing them around so times etc will vary

Lat pulldowns
to stack x 8 reps

Iso Lever Rows
to 80-kilos a side (1 arm at a time) x 8 reps

Leg Ext
to 1/2 stack (10p x 12-15 reps). More about getting my leg straight out than anything then...

Leg Press
80-kilos x 8, 12 and 20 reps (as above - it was harder to straighten the leg out and avoid back pain than move the weight).

Deadlift
Bar only x 8, 12 and 15 reps. I could feel a very slight discomfort throughout - esp on the 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Looks like I missed a Wrist Roller session in my log because the set up still had 21.25-kilos on it. So, like the last two sessions (and cos it'll go up very quickly at this point) that's where I started:
W/Roller
21.25-kilos x 3 reps, 22.5-kilos x 3 reps, 23.75-kilos x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Although I'm still getting twinges I found myself walking almost at my normal speed.
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 6, 100 x 3, 120 x 1, 125 x 1 (sleeves on) but slow, 120 x 3 x 1 reps

Seated Calf Raise
Once in a blue moon I'll do calves. On the rare occasion I do they go into spasm.
set up x 12 reps, 20-kilos x 8, 40-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

Bwt up another 2lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
A little early in case the lorry with my Inch Dumbbell came today. Took a pump type product before leaving the house (hence pump sets at the end of each exercise).

Seated B/B press in rack
I've a oh so slightly knackered shoulder. It's either an impingement or, more likely, bicep tendonitis. So...
bar x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 4 reps, 70-kilos x 4 reps, 80-kilos x 4 reps (sleeves on), 90-kilos x 3 reps (as before). 60-kilos x 8 reps

s/s from heavy sets with

Hammer D/B curls
12.5-kilos @ x 12 reps, 17.5-kilos x 8 reps, 22.5-kilos x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 6 reps, 35-kilos x 6 reps, 10-kilos x 20 reps

as above s/s from heavy sets with

TPD
8p (see below) x 12 reps, 10p x 8 reps, 12p x 8 reps, 14p x 8 reps (sleeves on), 8p x 15 reps
p = plate on the stack. So 8p is 8 plates. They are meant to be 7.5-kilos each but it's a double ratio pulley so... lord knows. That said I'm strong on this regardless.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Still waiting... so, of course, I work w/roller (grippers maybe later) which Murphy's Law dictates my handling a thick handled dumbbell while I'm still blown out lol. Anyway:

W/Roller
23.75-kilos x 3 reps (ending weight of the last session), 25-kilos x 3 reps, 26.25-kilos x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday PM*
Grippers
to
L/H: RB 240 x 5-6 x 2 reps followed by 2 fails so called that a day
R/H: CoC 3 x 3 x 1 reps and GHP8 x 2 x VN (*v*ery *n*ear to closing)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Up early so I went town before 9AM and the gym by 9.30. I did not, as per for now, wanna spinal load so any back work pulled rather than loaded.

LPD
1/2 stack (10p_ x 12 reps, 14p x 10 reps, 18p x 8 reps, stack (20p) x 8 reps

s/s

L/Press
as before this was as much about straightening my right leg out over load on the sled.
footplate x 12 each leg then 8 both legs then: 80-kilos x 8 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 320-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

Iso Pulldowns
20-kilos a side x 12 reps, 40-kilos a side x 10 reps, 60-kilos a side x 8 reps

Bwt (with hoody on) 19st 7lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 15 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 70/6, 90/3, 110/1, 125/4 x 1

Mid-Iso Row
set up x 2 reps, 20kg a side x 8 reps, 30/8, 40/8, 50/8, 55/8

Bwt: 19st 10lbs.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Later than I normally would due to dental appt.
W/Roller
As per the starting weight is last times finishing poundage (for now anyway):
26.25-kilos x 3 reps, 27.5-kilos x 3 reps, 28.75-kilos x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press in rack
V light warm ups then 60kg/8, 70/6 and 90/5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
Last sets of press s/s with curls
10kg/15, 20/8, 30/8, 37.5/6 reps

TPD (hard machine)
7p/8, 10/8, 13+1stacker plate / 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
L/Press
Proper warm ups like last time (ie: straightening my leg out plus stretches).
80-kilos x 15 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 350-kilos x 8 reps

L/Ext
1/2 stack x 12 reps, 3/4 stack x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps

S/L/Curl
1/2 stack x 12 reps, 3/4 stack x 12 reps, stack x 10 r/p reps

Safety Squat Bar
bar only to see how my back handles it. Slight twinges and feeling it a tiny bit in the groin. 3 x 8 reps bar only


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
W/Roller
Usual set up. So 28.75-kilos x 3 reps, 30-kilos x 3 reps and 31.25-kilos x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Legs still fried but onward...
Close Grip Bench Press
left sleeves at home so...
bar x 15 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldown
1/2 stack x 10 reps, 3/4 stack x 10 reps, stack x 10 reps, stack + 4 stacker plates x 8 reps

1 Arm Dumbbell Rows
55-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 5 left and 6 right reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gripper work - volume
TSG only. MRI later. The current aim is to no-set close for reps a 3 right handed. It helps training to have a focus.
L/H: My easier RB240 x a bunch of singles. Then the harder one for a few more followed by 3 x 3 (couple a fraction short).
R/H: Warmed up with RB240E, then RB240H, then the RB260. The work set was CoC3 x 3 x 3 reps (1 short). All slightly set and with a rest-pause style (hand off briefly before closing again). 3 reps taking about 20-seconds max


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Well the MRI didn't happen yesterday. Even though I filled out a questionnaire and rang as I had had a blood clot on the brain when I was 9 (so might have had a clip used to close off the bleed) and was told it was ok - it wasn't. So I'll need a skull x-ray then, if that's ok my back can have an MRI scan.

Seated Press
Left shoulder still restricted but... worked up to 92.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
Got ahead of myself (by not checking my diary) working to 50-kilos each x 4 reps

TPD
On my preferred machine: 7p x 12 reps, 11p x 10 reps and 14.5p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Usual straightening my leg issues then...
L/Press
80-kilos x 15 reps, 160-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 360-kilos x 8 reps

Seated L/Curls
1/2 stack x 12 reps, 3/4 stack x 12 reps, stack x 8 +4 r/p reps

L/Extension
1/2 stack x 12 reps, 3/4 stack x 12 reps, stack x 10 + 2 r/p reps

S/Squat
bar (25kg) x 8 reps, 35-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

Wrist Roller work yesterday

*Wednesday*
Stiff and hard to settle into a comfortable position before hand (kept getting twinges from the sciatic nerve while in the office) but fine after.

Close grip bench press
bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps, 122.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (all nice and fast - way better than the last session).

Iso lever row
40-kilos a side x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps (to this point both arms at the same time), 80-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps

Double overhand thick bar thumbless
Took a wide grip and used a shoulder width foot position
35-kilo solid bar x 8 reps, 75-kilos (which I mentally had as 55 lol) x 3 x 8 fast reps

Bwt (fed well yesterday): 19st 10lbs / 278lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
TSG volume work
Usual warm ups then
L/H: RB240 x 3 r/p, 3 r/p, 3 r/p, 3 r/p reps
R/H: CoC 3 x 1, 2, 3 r/p, 4 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Up at 4am as I wanted to be in the gym early prior to a dental appt in town. Then shopping after - Carpe Diem and all that. Arrived 7.40am (earliest ever). My body (esp on presses) and mind were, I think, still an hour behind me but I got it done eventually.
Seated Press
bar x 15 reps (left delt not liking this at all). 50-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 r/p reps, accidental load of 110-kilos x fail (then I realiazed why), finally 95-kilos x 1, then 3 solid reps (it's awake!!)

Hammer DB Curls
to 50-kilos x 5 or 6 reps @

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps (good set)

Bwt (good days food intake yesterday) 280lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Cracking session which I know I'm gonna feel for later ha ha

L/Press
to 400-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack x 11+1 reps

L/Extensions
to stack x 12 reps

Safety bar squats
to 65-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (mild irritation of sciatic nerve in right glute)

Bwt: 280lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Wrist Roller
33.75-kilos x 3 reps, 35-kilos x 3 reps, 36.25-kilos x 3 reps. Any day now it'll be 40 and I'll start looking at different jumps. So, for example, when I'm hitting 100 (hopefully) I'll warm up with 40, then 60-70 then the 100.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Both the bench push and the deadlift pull were done as fast as possible

Close grip bench press
to 125kg x 2 x 1 reps, 127.5kg x 2 x 1 reps (a little slow)

Double overhand thick bar deadlift - thumbless
35kg bar x 15 reps, 80kg x 3 x 8 reps
Bare in mind I was that stiff before the gym. Picking up dropped coins was had work

Lat Pulldowns (aka LPD)
1/2 stack x 8 reps, 3/4 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +5p x 8 reps - all v-handled


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gripper work
Left hand not co-operating (two days of thick bar??)
R/H: to CoC3 x 3 x 4 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
I made the mistake of waking very early, having an early breakfast then going back to bed. It meant, when I woke much later, too big a gap between eating and the gym. So training was harder than it needed to be. Plus the left shoulder was really not cooperating- basically either an impingement or bicep tendonitis is restricting my range of movement overhead. So I switched to a facing inward position on the machine (see below) and this means an arc of movement which is up and forward. There is no bracing of the back so it's not too dissimilar to a seated military press done on a flat bench. We've two iso press type machines. One you sit more upright on and the other is a more inclined version. I used the preferred incline - facing into the seat etc

Iso-Press
to 50-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos x 4 reps

TPD
to 15p + the smaller '1/2' size stacker plate x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Sensible o'clock and decently fed (remains of a large ham omelette)

L/Press
foot plate x lots of reps one and two legged. 120-kilos x 8 reps, 240-kilos x 8 reps, 350-kilos x 8 reps and 450-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 12 reps

L/Ext
to stack x 12 reps, then I added 2 stacker plates x 10 reps

S/Squat bar
x 12 reps, 55-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (better and more comfortable the more reps and sets I did)

Bwt: 280lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
W/roller
Usual format for now.
36.25-kilos x 3 reps, 37.5-kilos x 3 reps, 38.75-kilos x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Both my big toes are even squeezed by my washed and possibly shrunken boots or I bruised them walking yesterday - they hurt.

Close Grip Bench
Left shoulder issues as per so a lot of warming it up.
Bar x 15 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 6 reps, 125-kilos x 1 rep, 127.5-kilos x 3 x 1 rep. All decent

Double overhand thick bar thumbless deadlift
I've a number in mind for April and in a few more weeks start working on power. These are all speed.
Bar (35) x 15 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps, 85-kilos x 2 x 8 reps (decent pump on 2nd set)

Low Row using double stirrup handle
Pulled high into my diaphragm as a rear delt move (see id this helps the left shoulder)
5p x 15 reps, 10p x 15 reps, 12p x 12 reps

Bwt: 282lbs!! Baring in mind lunch was sandwiches yesterday the only difference I did this morning was scoff a pack of biscuits before the gym.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gripper work - volume
I warmed up with the Vulcan and then switched to the TSG type
L/H: RB 240 (easier model) x 3 x 2 reps and 1 blast at 4 reps - all rest pause (R/P)
R/H: CoC 3 x 3 x 4 reps and 1 x 7 reps.
Most of the beginning reps etc sitting down but standing up adds something so did the rest that way. By the last set for both hands I was in the zone so just went for it. Pauses were 10-15 seconds max


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Woken at silly o'clock by the cats trying to get at remnants if the shellfish I'd had for supper (2.30am) I went back to sleep and next thing ya know it's a late, for me, 7.30am. Whether this or the fact of getting back to, strength wise, where I previously was is hard... anyway sluggish sums it up. So I ground out the reps

Seated Iso Press (inwards as before)
to 55-kilos x 1 (too heavy) rep, dropped back to 50-kilos a side and did 4 +3 r/p reps (these being 1 arm at a time)

Hammer d/b curls
to 55-kilos x 6 loose reps

TPD
to 15p+1 stacker plate x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
A hard leg day

L/Press
to 440-kilos x 8 reps. Worked in with another member and so the seat was at hole 3 until I got to 320-kilos

S/L/Curls
to stack x 12 reps

L/Ext
to stack + 2 plates x 12 reps

Safety Squat
bar x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps, 85-kilos x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Wrist Roller
Usual sets and reps methodology ending on 41.25-kilos x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Could have stayed in bed half the day given half an excuse but cracked on

Close grip bench press

to 127.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Double overhand thick bar dealifts thumbless

to 115-kilos (big jump from before) x 3 x 8 reps

Lat pulldowns - v handle

to the stack + 5 plates x 8 reps

Bwt: 283lbs

*Wednesday*
Could have stayed in bed half the day given half an excuse bur cracked on

Close grip bench press
to 127.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Double overhand thick bar dealifts thumbless
to 115-kilos (big jump from before) x 3 x 8 reps

Lat pulldowns - v handle
to the stack + 5 plates x 8 reps

Bwt: 283lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gripper work

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 57.5-kilos x 6 reps @ (one side at a time)

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos x 6 reps @

TPD (on Multi machine)
to stack x 2 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Boy oh boy... this workout was HARD. Probably as a result of the small increases on all the lifts. And then (see the end of the entry) there was also a small increase in body weight. That was surprising as I'd eased up yesterday on food and was still wearing the same clothes (I think) as last Monday.

L/Press
to 460-kilos x 8 reps (hard)

L/Ext (usually after SLC)
to stack + 1 plate x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack + 1 plate x 8 r/p reps (maybe too big a jump)

S/Squat
Not helped by thinking about how you dump a s/sq bar and not having pins in the rack... once I got past this I was ok.
to 85-kilos x 8 reps, then 95-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
I must have pushed myself on legs because I had problems with the stomach last night. Previously similar problems came about from hard squatting. Not nice.

W/Roller
It's cold in my gym so it takes a while to warm up and with the stomach off... I decided to hold back today.
41.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## GameofThrones

Mobster said:


> *Monday*
> Boy oh boy... this workout was HARD. Probably as a result of the small increases on all the lifts. And then (see the end of the entry) there was also a small increase in body weight. That was surprising as I'd eased up yesterday on food and was still wearing the same clothes (I think) as last Monday.
> 
> L/Press
> to 460-kilos x 8 reps (hard)
> 
> L/Ext (usually after SLC)
> to stack + 1 plate x 8 reps
> 
> S/L/Curls
> to stack + 1 plate x 8 r/p reps (maybe too big a jump)
> 
> S/Squat
> Not helped by thinking about how you dump a s/sq bar and not having pins in the rack... once I got past this I was ok.
> to 85-kilos x 8 reps, then 95-kilos x 2 x 8 reps


 How many sets do you for the above?


----------



## Mobster

Those are the work sets. On the leg press it was 80 x 8, 160 x 8, 240 x 8, 320 x 8 then the work set. L/Ext and Seated L/Curls were 1/2 a stack and 3/4 of a stack x 8 reps each. Safety Squats as described. So 15 sets total. I wasn't feeling good after.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Ass about face due to rack in use but a good workout.
DOTBDLTL
35kg bar x 12 reps, 75kg x 8 reps, 120kg x 3 x 8 reps

Close grip bench press
to 130-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (more there but held back for next time)

Mid Iso Row
to 70-kilos a side x 6 reps each 1 side at a time.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gripper work
to
L/H: RB240ip gripper x 3 sets of 4 r/p reps
R/H: CoC3 x 3 sets of 4 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated (facing into the machine) Iso Press
to 62.5-kilos x 4 reps a side one side at a time

Hammer DB Curls
Held back as I was supposed to be coaching at 1030 (no show lol) and was 'on the clock'
to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps @

TPD
to 15.5p x 8 reps

Bwt: 287.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Back hunting for work so in town before 9am for an appt at the Job Center then off to the gym after.

L/Press
to 500-kilos x 8 reps (low position off of safety's) and 8 rep (seat position 3 as before - so deeper)
chatted to Paul and co in between. One of which has lost 10stone body weight

S/L/Curls
to stack +1p x 9 reps

L/Ext
to stack +1p x 9 reps

S/Squat
I still hate squats lol
bar x 8 reps, 55-kilos x 8 reps, 92.5-kilos x 3 x 6 horrible reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
In town later for an interview (and again tomorrow)

W/Roller
41.25-kilos x 3 reps, 42.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps. Pump as always.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Another appt in town and running a little late...oof Back stiff last night so stretched (and hips) in lieu of core work

Double overhand thumbless thick bar deadlift
bar x 12 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps, 125-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

Close Grip Bench
to 130-kilos x 3 x 1 reps - good speed

Lat Pulldowns
started on smooth machine ended up on the other: to stack x 8 reps

Out of here!!


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
I've a euro pinch of some years vintage brought for me when I was skint by a couple of lads on MickHart.com. I've added it in cos it, like the thick bar work, is an event in April (timed holds I think). It also 'opens up' my back and hips.

Set up (22.7kg at 44mm width/thick) x 8 reps, 32.7kg x 6 reps, 42.7 x 3 reps, 52.7kg x 3 reps, 62.7kg x 3 reps, 72.7kg (today's working weight) x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Gym early-ish then over to the god-forsaken land that is Dowlais Top (above Merthyr). It's all shopping, an open cast mine and drab industrial estates. More years ago than I care to remember (30 or so) I worked in a meat factory. Needs must via an agency and I may find myself doing four 12 hour shifts on and four off (minimum wage obvs lol) in what will be the same environment. I don't actually, bills wise, need to do more than 2 days a week (the last job was 3 on four off and totaled 18 hours vs 48 hours etc etc) and transport there is a bitch. Indeed transport anywhere locally for most shift type jobs is a bitch. Most local and a little further afield companies start shifts from 6am. The local buses up and down these lush Welsh Valleys don't. So, not driving as I do, it's more or less impossible to be onsite using public transport (trains are the same).

Seated Iso Press (facing in, one arm at a time etc)
to 63.75-kilos a side x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 50-kilos x 6 reps

TPD (hard machine)
to 15p x 6 reps.

Bwt had dropped to 284lbs was back to 287lbs (snacks ahoy!!)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 520-kilos x 8 reps (H3 throughout)

Seated Leg Curl
to stack +2p x 8 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +2p x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine (rack in use)
to 150-kilos x 8 reps

I've used this previously with the foot plate flat. Today was hole 3 (H3) so about 35-40 degrees. It meant I was far more likely to hit parallel.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Head up ass today.

W/Roller
42.5-kilos x 3 rep, 43.75-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

One hand lift (used Dinnie Ring handle)
100-kilos x 2 x 1 rep @, 140-kilos x 1 rep @, 180-kilos x fail R/H only. More of as test than anything so I'll adjust the numbers (probably timed sets at 160-kilos next time)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
alarm at 4am, up at 5 and in the gym before 8am. Then Amazon / Transline appt at 1015 (I want a part time job they want 40hrs+compulsory o/time so...). On the clock gym wise so I missed out on doing some low cable rows.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 130-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Double overhand thick bar deadlifts thumbless
to 130-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

Managed to get above Rhigos for a few miles walking. Lush Game pie for tea


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
set up as before(22.7kg x 44mm thick)
to 52.5-kilos (so 75.2kg total) x 3, 3 and 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Late to gym due to chaps over working on bits in the building.

Seated Iso Press - facing into the machine - 1 side at a time
to 65-kilos x 4 reps
NB: On these sorts of machines lock out is hardest. On free weights the bottom position

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos each x 4 reps

TPD (hard machine)
to 13p x 8reps, d/s of 5p x 20 reps = nice pump


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
W/Roller
43.75-kilkos x 2 x 3 reps and 45-kilos x 3 reps (last rep was rest pause - about a 15 second or less gap)


----------



## Mobster

Wednesday
Close Grip Bench Press
to 132.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Double Overhand Thick Bar Deadlifts thumbless
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 6 reps (first set hard)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
2 hand pinch
to 77.7-kilos x 2 x 3 reps, 1 x 6 reps

One hand lift
First we get strong then we work on time. So...
140-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Iso Press
Form as before: to 66.25-kilos x 4 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
55-kilos x 5 reps - then multi-angle cable 11.25-kilos x 15 reps @ using doubled up rope (squeezed due to thickness) drop set

TPD (hard machine)
to 14p x 8 reps, 8p x 12 reps drop set


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Busy counting the pennies.

Leg Press 
to 620-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 180-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl
to stack +2 plates x 8+2 r/p reps

Leg Extension
to stack +2 plates x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Wrist Roller
45-kilos x 2 x 3 reps and 46.25-kilos x 3 reps - all sets I did were 2 reps, a 20-second pause (measured by walking the length of the gym) then the last rep.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Restless nights sleep (woke up sooooo many times)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 7 reps

Low Cable Rows
12p x 15 reps (pulled some high into chest), 16p x 15 reps (ditto), stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
set up as before. Worked to an additional 1.25-kilos up from last week: 3, 3 and 6 reps

One hand lift
145-kilos x 3 x 3 reps per hand


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press - form as before
to 67.5-kilos a side x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos x 6 reps @

TPD (easier machine)
to 15p x 8 reps

Feeling my oats so a good session. Lefty shoulder still aches like a ****


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Damn it was hard to get going today. Chesty and snotty cough combined with sore, sore calves from the walk Sunday. I took my sweet time at the gym but also held back a tad. I finished there much later than I usually would

L/Press
to 630-kilos x 4 reps. The previous two sets were harder than usual.

P/Squat machine
to 200-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curl
to stack + 2p x 11 reps

L/Ext
to stack + 2p x 11 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
A bit better if only in sleeping

W/Roller
46.25-kiklos x 2 x 3 reps, 47.5-kilos x 1 x 3 reps (2 + 1 paused rep) (thumb over up, thumbless down)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
Same old left shoulder c**p but anyway... felt strong on warm ups
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x1 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack x 10 reps

Then off to town for usual errands


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
2 hand pinch
up 1.25-kilos from last time x 3, 3 and as per 6 reps

No One hand lift work in lieu of the adjustable Friday

*Friday*
Seated Iso Press
Form as before - to 70-kilos a side (1 arm at a time) x 4 reps

s/s

Adjustable Thick Handle lift
L/H: to 120-kilos x 1 rep. 130-kilos x F
R/H: 130-kilos x 1 rep, 140-kilos x F

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 45-kilos x 6 reps. Picked up then put back down again 65-kilo 'bells

TPD
to 15.5p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
L/Press
to 630-kilos x 6 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 220-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack +2.5p x 8 reps

L/Ext
to stack +2.5p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
One heck of a lay in - much needed.

W/Roller
da pump!
47.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps, 48.75-kilos x 1 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Usual stuff in town so I was at the gym before 10am.

DOTBDLTL
bar x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos x 3 reps, 155-kilos x 5 x 3 reps. Four of the five sets (1, 2, 3 and 5) were done in a rep, set down, stand up, next rep style. The 4th was hands on all the reps non-stop. I also was looking for a 'get the hands locked in nicely' feeling with every rep.

CG B/Press
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (same as last week)

DB Rows
40, 50, 60 and 70-kilos x 8 reps per side


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch 
(One hand lifts tomorrow)
added another 1.2-kilos x 3, 3 and as per 6
Right hand knuckles ached until heavy sets


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Late start due to silly o'clock (2am) upset belly (over indulged on choc)

Iso Press
to 70-kilos a side x 4 reps L and 3 reps R

Hammer DB Curls
to 42.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

One Hand Lift
100-kilos x 3 reps, 150-kilos x 3 reps, 160-kilos x 3 reps, 180-kilos x 3 reps

TPD
to 16 x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Locally the winter vomiting virus has been making the rounds and I've had (and still have) my share. Friday stuff was coming out of both ends at 2am. I've been coughing for Wales. Boxing day night, having traveled to see family, I didn't sleep for close to 31 hours. So an attempt at home yesterday to deadlift found me so bloated I couldn't get my belt on, hudding, puffing and coughing some more. But sheer foolish determination drove me to want to try again today. I did the bare minimum and left my local gym.

DOTBDLTL
bar x 10 reps, 75-kilos x 3 reps (easy), 115-kilos x 3 reps (easy), 160-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (hard)

LPD
1/2 stack x 10 reps, 3/4 stack x 10 reps, stack x 10 reps (hard so left it there)

Iso BP
My left shoulder did it's usual thing...
x 12 reps, 20-kilos x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 10 reps, 50-kilos x 5-6... knocked it on the head at this point


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Obviously xmas has made a difference to the routine this week regardless and in spite of the viral thing work has been done. Next week will be back on program.

Two hand pinch
Until I get to 100-kilos or so this stays as is. I'll touch upon the mind set in a mo
To 82.7-kilos x 2 x 3 reps, 1 x 6 reps

On the mind set: So I'm ill. But, as per a piece I wrote on a page on Facebook, my mind set is I do what others do not. They miss a day I don't. They slack, I stay tight. Then, set to set, even my foot and hand placement are done as though I am, at that very moment, on the platform on the day. A set of 3 or 6 reps is, after all, a very tiny fragment of time. To focus for what is maybe 10 seconds max seems easy. I might cough between sets, my lower back, glutes etc might be stiff from yesterdays work but needs must for 10 seconds.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
W/Roller
48.75-kilos x 3 r/p reps, 50-kilos x 2+1 reps, 50-kilos x 2+1 reps. Pumped n sweaty.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
I've not trained legs for a couple of weeks so took a few percent down for this session so will add them back on next time.

L/Press
Lots of no weight reps at H3. Stiff so that was good. Then 200, 400 and 600-kilos x 8 reps each

S/L/Curls
1/2 stack, 3/4 stack and the whole stack x 12 reps

P/Squat Machine
50, 100 and 200-kilos x 8 reps

L/Ext
1/2 stack, 3/4 stack and the whole stack x 12 reps

Bwt down a few pounds so EAT
Also was given a free kilo of unflavoured whey for helping one of the owners with insight from my time selling supplements (about who to trust if you want to get a contract manufactured product)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand pinch
22.7-kilos x 8 reps, 52.7-kilos x 3 reps, 72.7-kilos x 3 reps, 83.95-kilos x 2 x 3 reps and 1 x 6 reps. The middle set of 3 was a bit of a test.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
So in the gym at 0740am today. Thus I'd have enough time to come back, shower and change for the appointment at JCP and appraisal at Ramsdens. I've now gotta meet for an interview with their regional manager.

DOTBDLTL
This needs to be faster. I might split it into a power and a speed day if I can (work, see above, dependent)
to 165-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Hard when done early (woke at 4am)

Iso Lever Row
to 100-kilos a side x 8 reps

CG Bench Press
Dropped back and did the minimum due to time off and iffy left shoulder as per
to 120-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Steam coming from my ears due to the bank and B/Gas being useless etc etc. So I used that to fuel the workout. I was running a bit late too boot.

Seated Iso Press
to 70-kilos a side x 4 reps a side. Deffo felt stronger than the last time I attempted this.

Adjustable Thick Handle work
to set up +
L/H: 115-kilos x 3 x 3 r/p reps (re set my hand each time)
R/H: 120-kilos x 3 x 3 r/p reps

Hammer D/B Curls
to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps (held back a bit here)

TPD
to 16p x 6 reps (wanted 7)


----------



## Mobster

So last night Odd Haugen, strongman, as he has done these last few years ran the Ironmind Rolling Thunder championships. Using Facebooks 'live' feature he allowed us grip guys to watch the show from start to finish.

Inspired by some of the efforts I decided to have a go this morning in lieu of the wrist roller work. Now it's worth stating ahead of time that my handle is well knackered and barely spins so correlation between a properly spinning one and mine is up to you. The tip top numbers are 300-330lbs and yesterday the last best pull was, I think, 264lbs or 120kilos total. The winner tried a bit more but he was done.

With all that in mind:

*Sunday*
IMRT set up + 40, 60 add 80-kilos x 3 reps each hand. Then 100 and 120-kilos x 1 rep each. Finally I loaded 135-kilos plus the kit and did one good pull x 1 rep with my right only. More or less 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Tiny bit late but feeling good (99% better after the virus) so a nice solid session. No rush - took my time
L/Press
620-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 260-kilos x 8 reps (220kg was nice and so went again)

S/L/Curls
stack + 3 plates x 8 reps

L/Extension
stack + 3 plates x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rough nights sleep (woke at 2.15am and took an age to drop back off and me and the bedding were having a huge fight lol) following a day of iffy belly (again).

2 Hand Pinch
Felt slightly dizzy after every one of the heavy sets
Up another 1.25-kilos x 3, 3 and 4 (not 6 as preferred).


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Iffy belly finally started to settle late afternoon. Early to bed and then, midnight, I wake hungry so scoffed a plate of pasta then back to sleep. Session could have been a touch quicker rep wise and less pauses but still...

DOTBDLTL
warmed up, bar x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 8 reps, 115-kilos x 6 reps, 155-kilos x r/p 3 reps, 165-kilos x 3 r/p reps, 170-kilos x 3 r/p reps

Low Cable Row
3/4 stack x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps, stack + 6.5 stacker plates x 12 reps

Smith Bench Press
Shoulder, shoulder, shoulder.... grrr
Every rep regardless of weight is pain so a BIG rethink is needed.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
I'd hat 'itchy feet' yesterday (felt like hitting the gym) but I'm glad I rested cos today was brutal. The press took the edge of the triceps later and I pulled a layer of skin in places on my fingers on the one hand. That's an all body ball buster too when you get to 200-kilos.

Seated Io Press (usual form)
x 15, 20-kilos x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 6 reps, 71.25-kilos (per side and 1 arm at a time) x 4 tough reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to [email protected] x 8 reps

One hand lift (still working on reps for now)
100-kilos x 8 reps @, 150-kilos x 3 reps @, 200-kilos x 2 r/p reps @, 2 r/p reps, 1 (RH only and skin started to tear) rep. Half way through I switched from my dinnie ring handle to a non rotating lightly knurled v handle. I also used 8 x 25-kilo plates as using 20's meant I could only get 180-kilos on the pin

TPD
8 x 8 reps, 12 x 8 reps, 16+1p x 4(!) reps, 12 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
L/Press
to 630-kilos x 8 reps (seat right back), then x 8 reps (H2)

Adj/T/Bar
Struggled with my right hand due to the finger skin tear. My left, on the other hand (pun intended boom, boom) went well.
B/H: 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 3 reps
L/H: 117.5-kilos x 2, 3, 3, 3, 3 reps (slow start then an extra set). S/setted with leg work

P/Squat
to 290-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curl
stack + 3p x 9 reps

L/Ext
stack + 3p x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
First time in a long time using any gripper. If I stay on the current program (see below) then I'm hitting all 4 competition exercises once a week and, hopefully, not over train my thumb.

V/Gripper
B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, 4/4 x 1 reps, 5/5 x 1 reps
L/H: 5/6 x VVN, VVN, N, F, VN reps
R/H: 6/6 x VVN, VVN, 1, 1, 1 reps

Prog:
Adj on Mon

DOTBDLTL on Wed

2HP on Thur

Dinnie for time on Fri


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
I was doing my grumpy cat impression today (maybe the energy is a mid week thing??) for various reasons including how hard everything seemed to be in the gym. I did remind myself it wasn't that long ago I was crawling around the house but it's still frustrating just the same. I ate well enough yesterday so it's not that.

DOTBDLTL
bar x 8 reps, 75-kilos x 8 ,reps, 115-kilos x 3 reps, 155-kilos x 1 rep, 165-kilos x 1 rep, 175-kilos x F, 1, 1, 1, 1(H), F, 1(H) reps

Iso Inc Bench
Trying a different approach due to the on-going issue with my left shoulder. The Iso press doesn't irritate it as much as bench pressing so I thought of replicating the angle for chest might be a way to go. Apart from the usual issue with such machines (suiting shorter people with shorter arms etc) it seemed ok. Relatively light for me.

5, 10, 15, 20, 25 and 30-kilos a side all x 12 reps

LPD (H machine)
10p x 8 reps, 15p x 8 reps, 18p x 8 reps

Then off to town for appt @ 1.15pm


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Late start (lie in - I notice I seem to do these after heavy days before) and an appt (2hrs) later.
2 Hand Pinch
Added another 1.25-kilos (around 89 or so) x 3, x 3, x 6 reps (happy with that)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Early (ish) session as I attended Pontypridd JCP after regarding approval of funding for an SIA card training course (was meant to be between 1pm and 4pm - I was done, approved and out by 2pm lol)

Seated Iso Press*
Usual format
to 72.5-kilos a side x 4 hard reps

Hammer DB Curls*
to 45-kilos per side x 2 x 6 reps

One Hand Lift*
to 200-kilos a hand x 2 r/p reps and 1 rep (slight blood blister on previously injured right finger but still more than last time all told)

* Giant paused set format these 3.

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*

In lieu of Monday (see how I feel after a course day - starts tomorrow)

Adj T/Bar
60-kilos x 8 reps (alt per hand), 100-kilos x 3 reps (alt), 118.75-kilos x 3 sets x 3 (alt 1st and 2nd set) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another early finish (more conflict management stuff tomorrow, hands on / handling Thursday and exams Friday). Mum in hospital... waiting to see whats what. There's no way I'll go to the gym with the 5 o'clock crowd so it's grip again (one week only).

V/Gripper
B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, 4/4 x 1 rep
L/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/5 x 1/4", 5/6 x N, VN, VN
R/H: 5/6 x 1, 6/6 x 2 x 1, 6/7 x VN, TnG, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
(busy couple of days so late entry). Trained late for me at 7pm

2 Hand Pinch
Up another 1.25-kilos (90??) and 2 x 3 and 1 x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Between 6 and 7pm
Adj/T/ Bar
B/H: to 120-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Took my foot of the pedal a tad. All last week and event up to today I seem to be waking up around 4.30am. I've a low grade throat thing (sitting in an air-conditioned room for a week??) so am taking paracetamol. However, apart from energy, once I warmed up I was good to go.

L/Press
to 600-kilos (a few less than the week before last) x 8 reps (H1), 8 reps (H2)

Power Squat machine
Deffo felt ok on this so...
to 300-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack +3p x 10 reps

L/Ext
to stack +3p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Coughing and spluttering through the night (complete with tissue wedged into my nostrils) I still, CT Fletcher style, 'get my sh*t done'.

V/Gripper
Keeping my hand in, as it were, on grippers
B/H: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 3 reps, 4/4 x 1 rep
L/H: 5/5 x 3 x 1 reps, 5/6 x VVN, VN, VN, VN
R/H: 5/5 x 1 rep, 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 2 x 1 reps, 6/7 x VVN, 1, VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Usual shenanigans after. Struggled through the gym work (not happy about it). Slept a little better if for sweating like a good 'un

DOTBDLTL
to 180-kilos x 1, 1, F, F, F. The fails all came off the floor easily but either that was it or I couldn't lock out. The first 2 were lovely.

Iso Inc B/Press
to 32.5-kilos x 10 reps

Iso L/P/Downs
60-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (tried p/overs with half the stack prior to this but it irritated the hell out of my left shoulder cuff)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Ahh the benefits of a half decent nights sleep. I've stopped sniffing like it's an Olympic event (still a bit and a tad bunged up) and only woke once briefly. Not quite up at the lark etc but feeling the difference. One more day should do it.

2 Hand Pinch
Threw on, as per, another 1.25-kilo and did 3, 3 and 6 reps. Felt good


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso B/Press
to 73.75-kilos x 3 reps @ (ok considering last week was off but 4 would have been better)

Hammer DB Curls*
to 45-kilos x 2 x 7 reps

TPD*
to 15p x 6 reps

One Hand Lift*
to 200-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. I had 3 x 1 reps in me but tore skin on the middle fingers L/H and forced a blood blister on the middle finger right (under the scar tissue from the last one). Much like the Meat Hook Deadlift it seems that I'm tearing skin almost every workout.

*G/Sets


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Longish session only by virtue of enjoying a good old chin wag with a competitive member a little too much. Tape on one hands thumb and one finger (where the skins dry it's splitting if I pull on it)

L/Press
Felt heavy (but everything else after was ok so maybe it's because this is first etc).
to 640-kilos x 8 reps H1 only

P/Squat
to 310-kilos x 6 reps

s/s

Adj/T/bar
B/H: to 125-kilos + set up x 3 x 3 reps

S/L/Curl
stack +4 plates x 8 reps

L/Ext
stack +4 plates x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Usual in town and errands after
DOTBDLTL
Had to back off back down to a working poundage of 175-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

iso Inc B/Press
to 32.5-kilos x 8 reps. Felt good for more but held back

Iso P/Downs
No warm ups just straight in at 62.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (last time was a better pump - not enough carbs?)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
another 1.25-kilos added (2.5-kilo back load) x 3, x3 and x 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Good walk yesterday afternoon. Decided not to do any one hand lift work today for 2 reasons. One the skin would only tear again as it's not properly healed again and I was a little tired.

Seated Iso Press
Usual left shoulder problems - I couldn't get the arm back for a bit of dumbbell pressing after.
to 73.75-kilos x 4 left and 3 reps right.

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 45-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps

BWT: 281lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Adj/T/Bar
to 130-kilos x 1/3, F, 3 and 1/3 (left figure for left hand, right for the right)
So a cracking right hand session then


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Did not get the NHS Job I went for yesterday - half disappointed. Late to gym as appts where early today
DOTBDLTL - Sumo
to 180-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (at last!)

Iso Inc B/Press
to 37.5-kilos x 12 reps @

Iso L/Row
to 100-kilos a side at a time x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
Does a good thick bar day make a difference to pinch work? Possibly.I feel a little fatigued this morning although I ate well and thought I slept ok.
added another 1.2-kilos (so over 91.45kg now) x 3, x 3 (slight slip on r.thumb skin) x 2+ F. Rested and pulled 1. Couldn't pull a 2nd here.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Decent session today. Dropped weight on two lifts and upped it on the other two
Iso Press
Usual form - down to 70-kilos a side x 4 solid reps. I'll stay at this weight for a week or two.

Hammer DB Curls
to 47.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps - felt heavy

TPD
to 15.5p x 6 reps

One hand Dinnie style lift - for time
Changed this to singles for time and warmed up with 100 and then jumped to 3 x 1 x time with 160-kilos. Skin did not tear.

Bwt: 282lbs flt like I ought to be eating more so this was nice.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Trained today and I have a lunchtime appt Monday and Tuesday.
Adj/T/Bar
to
L/H: 120-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
R/H: 137.5-kilos x 3 x 3 very r/pause reps (10-20 secs between reps)

Then a walk out to see 'Sultan the Pit Pony' sculpture. Misty so didn't see much (it's a 200+ feet long earth sculpture).


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
in lie lieu of Mondays missed session. Problem - thinking it was Monday (the gym opens at 6am) I arrived at 7.50... but it opens at 9am lol!! So... 1hr 10mins instead of the leisurely 2hrs I thought I had.

L/Press
did more sets than usual but more or less back to back
to 640-kilos x 8 reps @ H2 (the rest H3)

S/L/Curls
to+4p x 9 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 320-kilos x 8 reps

L/Ext
to+4p x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
That much harder by virtue of yesterdays workout and, as per a couple of deadlift sessions being dizzy during them.

DOTBDLTL - Sumo
to 185-kilos x F, F, 182.5-kilos x F (all came off floor but that was it). Backed to 180-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (inc being dizzy)

Iso Mid Row
to70-kilos a side x 8 reps

Iso Inc B/Press
to 40-kilos x 8 reps a side


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
In town again and then
Two Hand Pinch
Knuckles (right hand middle two) ached during warm up sets. Enough to make me think I was gonna struggle. However, I thought you've done 40+ hour weeks, trained with torn skin and you've got it easy so... clear the mind, be in the moment and focus. So...
to 92.7-kilos x 2, 2, and 4 reps (I'd started with the intention of 4 x 2 so was happy)


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Adjustable Thick Bar
As I get towards the heavier weights being warmed up makes all the difference. So sets 2 and 3 are better than set 1.

L/H: to 122.5-kilos x F, 121.25-kilos x 3 x 3 r/p reps (just long enough to reset or re-chalk)
R/H: to 140-kilos x 3 x 3 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Nowt as I was back in work - cold and wet ha ha

*Tuesday*
Slow but a good session
L/Press
to 650-kilos x 8 reps (H1??)

P/Squat
to 330-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to +4p x 10 reps

L/Ext
to +4p x 10 reps

Bwt: 280lbs although I feel like I ought to be eating more.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Awful session. Could have done with more rest and more food. Partly due to killing legs yesterday.

Usual deadlifts

Iso Inc B/Press
to 40-kilos a side x 9 reps

Iso P/Down
to 65-kilos a side x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
Up another 1.25-kilos. Not far to 100-kilos now.
x 3, 3 (good solid set), 2 (failed on 1st, paused, got two), 3 (last one v touch n go).*Wednesday*
Awful session. Could have done with more rest and more food. Partly due to killing legs yesterday.

Usual deadlifts

Iso Inc B/Press
to 40-kilos a side x 9 reps

Iso P/Down
to 65-kilos a side x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
Up another 1.25-kilos. Not far to 100-kilos now.
x 3, 3 (good solid set), 2 (failed on 1st, paused, got two), 3 (last one v touch n go).


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
In lieu of my preferred Friday

Seated Iso Press
Usual form
to 70-kilos per arm (one side at a time) x 2 x 4 reps (bit more there)

Hammer DB Curls
to 47.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

TPD
to 16p x 8 r/p reps (hard!)

1 Hand Lift
80-kilos x 8 reps a side, 120-kilos x 3 reps a side and then 180-kilos (need to swap to 25-kilo plates) x3 x 1 timed sets


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Hands cramping up (three days on the trot does that). Back sore from the one hand lifts.
Adjustable Thick Bar
to
L/H: 122.5-kilos x 2 r/p + F, 3 r/p, 3 r/p
R/H: 142.5-kilos x 2 r/p + F, 3 r/p, 3 r/p


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
DOTBDLTL
A great deal of faffing about including trying blocks. Ended up doing 155-kilos x 5 x 3 reps

Iso L/Row
to 115-kilos x 6 reps

Iso Inc B/Press
to 40-kilos a side x 9 reps

For fun (and in light of the first exercise) to 170-kilos one hand deadlift thumb over for the lads / showing off

Interesting offer. A photographer is doing a project (find him on FB under 'Mark your occasion') with athletes and Mick Hart's son Chris Hart suggested my name. A way to promote grip.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Lovely decent weather just the tiniest bit tired (probably got lazy when I wasn't working). Two coffees later...

Two Hand Pinch
added another 1.2-kilos x 1+2, 3, 3. I held off doing another set today but will next time.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday *
Woke at 2am and necked a tin of rice pudding. Yet still felt I lacked energy at the gym (scoffing now). Kept it all to a minimum.

Iso Press - usual form
to 71.25-kilos x 2+2/4 reps (left arm not locking out as it should have done)

Hammer DB Curls
to 50-kilos @ x 8 reps

TPD
Didn't put sleeves on and used another handle
to 13p x 8 reps

1 Hand Lift
to 185-kilos x 3 x time


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
A hard, hard session. My lower back feels like it's not quite recovered from the weeks efforts - oh so slightly tender.
Adjustable Thick Bar
I threw in an extra warm up set.
Set-up (approx 3.2kg) + 60-kilos x 8 reps @, 95-kilos x 3 reps @, 115-kilos x 3 reps @
L/H: 123.75-kilos x 3 r/p reps, 2+F r/p reps, 3 r/p reps
R/H: 143.75-kilos x 2+F r/p reps, F+2 r/p reps, 3 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Stiff still so a LOT of stretching. I also surprised to see it all only took 1hr10mins

L/Press
to 670-kilos x 8 reps (no hole)

P/Squat
I thought my back would hold me back here but...
350-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack + 5p x 12 r/p reps

L/Ext
to stack + 5p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
DOTBDLTL
to 160-kilos x 5 x 3 reps

Iso Mid-Row
to 70-kilos a side x 6 reps

Iso B/Press
to 40-kilos x 8 reps - still a lot of pain in the left shoulder.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Super hard as my back is still recovering from the previous workouts - 3rd of 3 back to back workouts.
Iso Press
to 71.25-kilos x 4/5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
55-kilos x 8 reps

1 H/Lift
to 190-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

TPD
to 16p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
So the last two days I've had the nose dripping snots. Thursday night I must have woke 20+ times. Last night was a bit better. In addition the base of my right thumb aches. I've had this before and it feels like a soft tissue damage thing which I've had before. However, I've an ability (fortunately) to compartmentalize. I also find that I'll be sore, stiff and in a little pain but then I'll train and boom - it goes great.

Two hand pinch
There was no way, ill as I felt, that I was gonna hit this Thursday. That and, as per today, my lower back was still sore. Adjustable tomorrow
Another 1.25-kilos added x 2, 1+1 (reset my grip), 2 and 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Adjustable Thick Bar
Off to the local gym instead of training this at home.
W/ups: set up (3.2kg) + 60-kilos x 8 reps @, 95-kilos x 3 reps @, 115-kilos x 3 reps @
L/H: 125-kilos x 1, 2 r/p, fail, then 5 x 1 reps
R/H: 145-kilos x 1, 2 r/p, F, 1 (hand came off at the top position like a spring), then 5 x 1 (with two solid as) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
L/Press
to 680-kilos x 8 reps @ H2 - put knee wraps on for first time in years

P/Squat
to 360-kilos x 6 reps. More problems getting the damn thing reset/re-racked after I was done

S/L/Curls
to +6p x 8 reps

L/Ext
to +6p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Following on from Mondays monster session and i wonder why today's was hard lol

DOTBDLTL
to 160-kilos x 5 x 3 reps

Low Cable Row
Partnered up with Patrick so tempo was up
3/4 stack x 20 reps, stack x 2 x 12 reps

Iso B/Press
to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday (early evening)*
Two hand pinch
to 98.2-kilos x 5 x 1 reps - started doing slow reps - esp so on the last one.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 71.25-kilos x 5 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 6 reps @

1 Hand lift
to 200-kilos x 3 x 1 reps both hands

TPD
to 16p x 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Adjustable Thick bar
@ Powerhouse again. Watching one lazy ass mo-fo not putting his weights away
B/H: +60-kilos x 8 reps, +95-kilos x 3 reps, +115-kilos x 3 reps
L/H: +126.25-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. Total is 129.45-kilos
R/H: +146.25-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (No 5 was poor so I did another) total is 149.45-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
L/Press
filled it and did 8 reps (700kg??)

P/Squat Machine
to 370-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
stack +6p x 9 reps

L/Ext
stack +6p x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Took about an hour
DOTBDLTL
to 175-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

Iso Inc B/Press
to 42.5-kilos @ x 8 reps

Iso L/Row
to 120-kilos x 6 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
added 1.25-kilos (just the same again and it's over 100kg)
x 5 x 1 reps (2-4 were done for about 5-seconds each - slow up and slow down)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Another brutally hard session. Head dizzy, low blood sugar etc. One more of this type next week and then the 3rd week is competition week.

iso Press
Form as per - couldn't get my right sleeve on as I was sticky with the humidity so it was nice to see the numbers were good anyway.
To 71.25-kilos a side x 6 reps each

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 6 reps each and then another set x 4 left and 6 right

TPD
No sleeves on and running on vapors so...
to 13p x 8 reps

s/s

1 hand lift for time
to 200-kilos x time both sides x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Meanwhile at Powerhouse Gym
Adjustable thick bar
to set up (3.2kg)
L/H: +127.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps
R/H: +147.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Took a long while to get into my groove. By virtue, of course, of pushing hard for the next couple of weeks.
L/Press
Faffing about with seat positions.To a full load (700kg) x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
Even more faffing about. When I go to the max weight it compresses me so that it's hard to re-rack (two levers to push back into position). So I tried different plate positions. Eventually... 380-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
to +6p x 10 reps

L/Ext
to +6p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
I did what you're not supposed to do when on a program. You're supposed to stay on program and only max out on the day of a competition. But having seen the numbers from Saturday's event I decided to see if I could get to them. So...

DOTBDLTL
I warm up with a 6-kilos kettlebell then the bar (35kg or so). 75kg x 3 reps, 115kg x 1 rep, 135kg x 1 rep, 155kg x 1 rep, 175kg x 1 rep, 195kg x 2 x 1 reps 

Dumbbell Row
40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps

Iso Bench Press
to 50-kilos a side x 8 reps (1 arm at a time)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
added 1.25-kilos to take the total to 100.2kg x 5 x 1 reps (No3 and 4 were nice and No5 super quick / poor)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Talked way too much so was in the gym far too long. In and of itself no big deal but the longer I was there the less calories I had in my system so I was running on empty when I got near the end.

Iso Press
to 71.25-kilos a side (1 at a time) x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilkos x 4 left (hand was opening up) and 6 right.

TPD
Poor - 15.5p x 6 ugly ass reps

1 Hand Lift


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Grumpy as for various boring reasons. The right hand took a while to find it's groove (pulling up and back helped)
Adjustable Thick Bar
To set up plus
L/H: 128.75-kilos x 7 x 1 reps (+ 1 fail)
R/H: 148.75-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (+3 fails - had to drop down and do 128.75, 133.75, 138.75 and then 143.75 before the top weight)


----------



## Mobster

Tuesday
Heavy... but done and dusted.

L/Press
full x 8 reps (H1)

P/Squat Machine
to 400-kilos (my old PB was 2 reps) x 6 reps

S/L/Curl
to +6p x 11 reps (8+3r/p)

L/Ext
to +6p x 11 reps (10+1r/p)

*Wednesday*
Very much on the clock. Arrived at 8.38 and HAD to be out before 10am. I just made it
DOTBDLTL
to 195-kilos x 2 of 5 attempts. I wanted 3 or 4. I think if I hadn't been rushing it I'd have got it.

Iso Inc B/Press
to 52.5-kilos x 8 reps

V-bar Pulldowns
12p x 8 reps, 16p x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps. Nice pump. Ok on the left shoulder restriction. I might do these more often


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
to 100.2-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, then two timed holds (approx 7 seconds) and then 1 rep.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Rolling Thunder by Ironmind (my handle does not spin as it should) work in lieu of A/T/Bar (didn't go to my local gym etc etc)
B/H: set up (handle, clip and loading pin) +60-kilos x 8 reps @, +95-kilos x 3 reps @, +115-kilos x 1 rep @
L/H: +135-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, x 4 hard reps
R/H: +135-kilos x 3 x 1 reps, x 8 solid reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Last leg session. Everything 2/3rds of what it has been deliberately. Balls out risks injury.
L/Press
to 510-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 320-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack x 12 reps

L/Ext
to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Last session of any kind before the competition with the exception of loosening up / stretching.
W/Curls
Reverse to 17.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps
Forward to 27.5-kilos x 8 reps (did a bunch at 22.5-kilos)

Nice little pump.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Iso Inc B/Press
to 50-kilos a side x 8 reps

s/s

LPD (V handle)
to the stack x 8 reps

Dumbbell W/Curls
Reverse
to 12.5kg x 12 reps each hand
Forward
to 32.5kg x 8 reps (RH only 30kg x 8 LH)

After I arranged to coach Lisa Gough on the Adjustable and some plate pinching. She's an 80 or so kilo btw (39 years old) powerlifter (195kg official deadlift). She pulled some decent numbers

Set a date (9th May) for the pro photographer


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
to 92.7-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
A damn good walk yesterday (1495ft Skirrid Fawr) meant I needed a rest today. So..
W/Roller
Nice n light but tying in with my fun training for now and building up of the forearms
+20-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (clockwise only). Nice pump.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
A bank holiday and the gym just started to fill as I left at noon (high noon ha ha ). No heroics post comp just a nice session.

L/Press
to 510-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat
to 330-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
DOHTBDLTL
to 185-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

Iso Mid Row
to 60-kilos x 8 reps a side

Iso B/Press
to 55-kilos r/h (did not wanna go to this with my left)

Also did some coaching with Lisa Gough and Toyah Thompson on trying out thick bar (different grips) and plate pinches (reps lifted and timed holds)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
I'd felt a tad dizzy during deadlifts yesterday but put that down to not eating enough before the gym and maybe holding my breath a moment too long during the lift. But at 1am (until 2.30 or so) I was back and forth to the toilet and felt like warmed up dog poo this morning. So a day off sick was needed. Much time in bed, following calling in, and eventually getting up after noon. As per it may well be down to something I ate.

As such I did what I could when I felt a little better (if not 100%) on the exercise:

Two Hand Pinch
to 93.95-kilos x 3, then 1 + 1 + F and finally 2 + F reps. the plan, which can wait for another day, was 3 x 3 reps with the same load.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Iso Press
to 60kg x 4 reps

Across the body dumbbell hammer curls
to 40kg x 8 reps

TPD
to 13p x 8 reps

W/Roller
20kg x 3 reps, 30kg x 3 reps, 40kg x 3 reps. Dai etc had a go at 20kg for fun

Stomach still not right but also taking it easy


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
So I had a lot of fun with the photo shoot. Here's a few things I did for the camera:

Millennium Dumbbell lift x 2 x 1 reps (RH) - do the hard stuff first lol

Argos catalog tear (about 1300 pages)

Nail bend

One hand deadlifts - started thumbless, then thumb over and finally hook grip working to 160-kilos |(might have had a 180 in me).

Wrist Roller - I worked to 80-kilos on my 3-inch monster and then, cos it looks fun, took it down to a 10-kilo and added Gareth Parkman (the owner of Powerhouse Gym and 71kg) and wrist rolled him


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
L/Press
to 520-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 320-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curl
to stack + 1 plate x 12 reps

L/Extension
to stack + 1 plate x 12 reps

In between a bit of deadlifting coaching and then grip (ATB and Vulcan Gripper) with Toyah and Lisa.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press - as before
to 65-kilos a side x 4 reps- with sleeves

Hammer dumbbell curls (across the body)
to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 14p x 8 reps with sleeves

Wrist Curls
Reverse to 15kg x 8 reps (RH only)
Forward to 32.5kg x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 93.95-kilos x 3 x 2 reps and 1 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Bit slow to get going - all doable but energy...?
L/Press
to 530-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 330-kilos x 8 reps

S/L/Curl
stack +2p x 8 reps

L/Extension
stack +2p x 8 reps

W/Roller
20-kilos x 3 reps, 40-kilos x 3 reps, 60-kilos x 3 rest pause reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Iso Inch B/Press
to
R/H: 55-kilos x 8 reps
L/H: 52.5-kilos x 8 reps

Flye machine
to 9p x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
Lisa and Toyah mixed it up grip wise
Me: to 155kg x 3 x 6 reps
Lisa to 115kg x 3 x 6 reps
Toyah to 85-kilos x 2 x 6 (one at 80 x 6)

Low Rows
to stack x 12 reps

Vulcan Gripper
to
L/H: 4/5 x 3 x 1 reps
R/H: 6/6 x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
I wondered, at the end, why it felt so full on as it were, only to notice it was a tad over an hour. Usually I average 90+ minutes. I also should have done wrist curls not wrist roller... d'uh. I still need to do some pinch work.

Iso Press
Usual form
to 65-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls 
Across the body at the top weights
to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
14p + 1 stacker plate x 8 reps

W/Roller
20-kilos x 3 reps, 40-kilos x 3 reps, 62.5-kilos x 3 r/p reps - brutal.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday PM*
Two Hand Pinch
To 92.7-kilos x 1, 1+2, 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
L/Press
to 540-kilos x 8 reps (H1)

P/Squat Machine
to 340-kilos x 8 reps

L/Extension
to stack +2p x 9 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack +2p x 9 reps

W/Curls
Reverse
to 12.5-kilo d/bell x 12 x 2 reps

Forward
to 30-kilos LH and 32.5-kilos RH x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Arrived later than usual and finished later which was a problem for energy levels vs food intake. Did some work with Toyah

Iso B/Press
to (LH) 50-kilos x 8 reps (RH) 55-kilos x 8 reps

Flye Machine
to 10p x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 160-kilos x 3 x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Short n sweet so I ca, hopefully, get to the seaside for a few hours. Just about to observe the minutes silence for Manchester too

Iso Press
to 66.25-kilos x 4 reps For which I struggled to get my sleeves on for (sweat and mega tight on the forearms)

Hammer DB Curls (across the body)
to 55-kilos x 6 hard ass reps

TPD
to 14p x 8 reps as there's no way I wanted to spend 5 minutes getting my sleeves on

BWT: 19st 13lbs (279lbs). I've not weighed myself in a few weeks and this was in shorts and a vest


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Old man stuff - loved the storm last night hate missing out on lost sleep. I also had the first twinges of a lower back strain (right lower lumber). So I spent twenty minutes stretching this morning and will try and do the same again later.

Two Hand Pinch
to 93.95-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (2nd ugly)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Did a LOT of stretching
L/Press
to 550-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat/Machine
to 350-kilos x 6 reps (bit long of a pause (talking) between the 1st and 2nd set

S/L/Curls
stack +2p x 10 reps

L/Ext
stack +2p x 10 reps

W/Rollers
20-kilos x 3 reps, 40-kilos x 3 reps, 62.5-kilos x 1 rep, 72.5-kilos x 1 rep, 82.5-kilos x 1 rep (up only).


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Early to gym due to day trip to Hay Festival (as in Hay on Wye - famous for books)
Pec Flye machine
to 12p x 8 reps (stay with this until it's better)

Iso B/Press
First time in ages I did both arms together. I still had the left shoulder issue but...
to 50-kilos LH and 55-kilos RH x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
Stay on this until it's better
to 165-kilos x 3 x 6 reps (2nd and 3rd set better than the 1st).

W/Curls
F and R s/s
F to 30 LH and 35-kilos RH x 12 reps
R to 15-kilos x 12 reps BH


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 61.25-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer d/bell (across the body)
to 60-kilos x 6 reps

TPD (1 arm)
to 23.75-kilos on multi-angle pulley machine

Fun pinch 
60-kilos on a pin for a few sets


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*
2 Hand Pinch - Hvy
to 96.45-kilos x 7 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
L/Press
to 560-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat
to 350-kilos (again) x 8 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack + 3p x 10 reps

L/Ext
as above

W/Roller
to 61.25-kios x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Town for ten so trained after.

Pec Flye machine
to 12p x 9 reps (still hard)

Iso B/Press
to 51.25-kilos LH and 56.25-kilos RH x 6 reps @ (1 side at a time)

DOTBDLTL
to 165-kilos again x 3 x 6 reps (more consistent - less pauses)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Faffed about a little too much so ran short on time (fun but faffed just the same)
Iso Press
Usual style
to 66.25-kilos x 4 reps @

Hammer Curls - across the body
to 55-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 13p x 8 reps

Played around with an idea involving an Inch dumbbell


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
2 hand pinch
worked to 100.2-kilos x 1 rep. For the next 8 weeks or so I'll see if I can get to 105-110-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lots of stretching and squatting
L/Press
to 560-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 360-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
+3p x 12 reps

L/Extension
+3p x 12 reps

W/Roller
to 62.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Iso B/Press
to 51.25-kilos x 7 reps LH and 56.25-kilos x 7 reps

Pec Flye
to 13p x 6 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 170-kilosx 3 x 4 reps

ADJ T/Bar 
to 130-kilos x 2 x 3 reps r/p LH and 1 x 3 and 1 x 5 reps RH
Worked with Shay and Toyah


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Late for me / lots of coffee
Two Hands Pinch
Changed the set up. I normally use the usual kit plus a pair of 15-kilo 1-inch bore discs and add weight (10's, 5's and so on). When I wanna go past 100-kilos total load I have to use the bigger 20-kilo discs plus additional weights. So it sits up higher, doesn't lean over so much and just the sheer physics and how it feels differs. So I only went to:
92.7-kilos x 2 x 1, 3 x 2 and 1 x 3 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
as per
67.5-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls - across the body
to 65-kilos x 8 reps (when at the heaviest it's one at a time)

TPD
14p x 8 reps

Then an hours wait until Dai Lew arrived so I could have a crack at a Fat Grip's challenge
to 90-kilos (1 off camera, 1 fail, 1 on camera) on video and then 100-kilos x 1 rep. I then did 180-kilos with a hook grip on a standard bar - no fat grip added. That was a back strainer.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Gym then seaside
L/Press
to 570-klos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 370-kilos x 6 reps (hard to rack after lol)

S/L/Curls
to stack +3 plates x 12 reps

L/Ext
to stack +3 plates x 12 reps

W/Roller
to 1 rep with Lisa standing on a 5-kilo plate (81-kilos total? ) for fun


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Usual fortnightly faffing in town.

Close Grip Bench Press
first time with a free-weight barbell n a LONG time. Maybe over a year.
Bar x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 120-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (I felt like there was 130-kilos there but there was no way I wanted to push my left shoulder). Back to 100-kilos x 3 x 2 reps

Flye
to 14p x 4 reps - that's all there was (done on the bench??)

One hand deadlift (with FatGripz) 
to 100-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Showed Toyah and Lisa some Kettlebell stuff inc Turkish Get Ups


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press
to 68.75-kilos x 4 reps a side

Hammer Dumbbell Curls (across the body)
to 70-kilos x 4 reps

TPD
to 14p + 1 stacker plate x 6 reps

W/Curls
Forward to 32.5-kilos R and 30-kilos L x 12 reps
Reverse to 17.5 x 8 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday PM*
Two Hand Pinch
to 95.2-kilos on the newly adjusted set up (see last week) x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
My middle lower back felt stiff. So I clicked i super easily at home then again with a bunch of stretching at the gym

Leg Press
580-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
370-kilos x 7 reps
(had to get Rhys to help rack it as no matter what I did with the foot plate the weight pushes me down enough so I can't rack it

S/L/Curls
to stack +4p x 8 + 5 r/p reps

L/Ext
to stack +4p x 8 reps

s/s

W/Roller
to 62.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 100-kilos x 3x 3 reps (2nsd session in well over a year)

s/s

Lat Pulldowns
to stack x 8 reps

DOHTBDLTL
to 170-kilos x 1, 3, 4 and 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
to 96.45-kilos x 4 x 1 reps using the adjusted set up.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 70-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 8 reps. Tried 80-kilos but not today

TPD (hard machine)
Tried 15p dropped to 13p x 8 reps

W/Curls
to
Reverse 15-kilos 2 x 12 reps
Forward 30-kilos 2 x 12 reps

Ended up taste testing ice cream locally produced at the gym counter - as you do.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
So, while out walking yesterday we stopped for a chat with a smallholder. Walking on some very small paths with silly drops meant I'd tensed up and my back went into spasm. So rest then a LOT of stretching and careful warming up followed by a much slower pace = a decent workout.
L/Press
to 590-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 370-kilos x 8 reps (with help to rack it after)

S/L/Curls
to stack +5p x 8 reps

L/Extensions
to stack +5p x 8 reps

W/Roller
to 63.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

In town then gym with Toyah and Lisa. Grip is now Thick Bar and Adjustable only. Lisa pulled DOH 117.5-kilos with thumb. Elizabeth Horne has done 116.6-kilos thumbless to 20-inches.

Close Grip Bench Press

to 105-kilos x 3 x 2 reps (left shoulder sore)

Iso Mid-row

to 80-kilos x 6 reps @

DOTBDLTL

to 185-kilos x 2 x 1 reps + 1 failed rep

Adjustable Thick Bar

to +100-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*

In town then gym with Toyah and Lisa. Grip is now Thick Bar and Adjustable only. Lisa pulled DOH 117.5-kilos with thumb. Elizabeth Horne has done 116.6-kilos thumbless to 20-inches.

Close Grip Bench Press

to 105-kilos x 3 x 2 reps (left shoulder sore)

Iso Mid-row

to 80-kilos x 6 reps @

DOTBDLTL

to 185-kilos x 2 x 1 reps + 1 failed rep

Adjustable Thick Bar

to +100-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

*Wednesday*

In town then gym with Toyah and Lisa. Grip is now Thick Bar and Adjustable only. Lisa pulled DOH 117.5-kilos with thumb. Elizabeth Horne has done 116.6-kilos thumbless to 20-inches.

Close Grip Bench Press

to 105-kilos x 3 x 2 reps (left shoulder sore)

Iso Mid-row

to 80-kilos x 6 reps @

DOTBDLTL

to 185-kilos x 2 x 1 reps + 1 failed rep

Adjustable Thick Bar

to +100-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Not at all well today... still went to the gym. Not my best idea.
Seated Iso Press
to71.25-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 4 reps each (loose form)

TPD
to 14p x 8 reps

W/Curls
Reverse to 15-kilos x 3 x 12 reps
Forward to 30-kilos x 3 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
to 96.45-kilos x 4 x 1 reps using the adjusted set up.

Same as before due to illness. Need to tighten up the equipment


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Nigh on strained my groin last night (foot through my attic floor FFS) so again I took care warming up.

L/Press
to 600-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 380-kilos x 4 reps (help racking as before)

S/L/Curls
stack +5p x 9 reps

L/Extension
stack +5p x 9 reps

W/Roller
to 65-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 105-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Iso Low Row
to 110-kilos x 6 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 175-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
L to 105-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Adj/T/Bar
to 105-kilos x 3, 6 and 9 reps
L to 62.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps
T to 42.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Started working with Howard Francis on grip for deadlifts. Howard is a 320kg squatter and a 300-kilo deadlifter


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
to 96.45-kilos x F, then 3 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps (NICE) using the adjusted set up


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press
to 76.25-kilos x 4 reps @ side

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 70-kilos an arm x 6 reps

TPD (easy machine)
to 14p x 8 reps

W/Curls
F: to L30-kilos x 12 reps, R35-kilos x 8 reps
R: 15-kilos x 2 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 107.5-kilos x 3 x 2 reps

LPD
to stack+5p x 8 reps

DOHTBDLTL
to 175-kilos x 3 x 2 reps

Adj T/Bar
80-kilos x 6 reps @ TL, 100-kilos x 3 @, 120-kilos x 3 reps @

*Thursday pm*
Two Hand Pinch
to 97.7-kilos x 1, then 3 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
L/Press
to 630-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 380-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack +5p x 11 reps

L/Ext
to stack +5p x 11 reps

W/Roller
to 66.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Early to the gym (a little after 9am) as we ('er indoors aka Carolyn) and I are off to afternoon tea at a country hotel later. No others today (one reason or another). Training was HARD. Much later I realized I'd eaten something iffy a day or so before so my stomach was not good. I missed work today (Thursday) due to many visits to the toilet.

Iso Low Lever Row
to 120-kilos (all each arm holds) x 4 L and 6 R reps

Close Grip Bench Press
to 107.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 185-kilos x F, a 1/2 rep (both made me very dizzy) then 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two hand pinch
to 98.95-kilos x 4 x 1 and they all felt solid.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
So, like usual, I went to the gym for a workout. But... Terry is there with a free xxl t-shirt for me to model. So, together with the help of Kayleigh (of which more in a minute) we took a bunch of photos to promote his product. Kayleigh, in the mean time, is getting a protein ice cream into the gym (she's a local maker of alcohol enhanced ice cream) and wants me to spend an evening in town to promote the product. And I only went to the gym for a workout...

Iso Press
to 76.25-kilos a aide x 4 reps @

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 70-kilos x 7 reps @ (loose as per)

TPD
One machine broken and the other in use so I worked to the stack x 15 reps on the multi-cable machine

W/Curls
R 15kg x 2 x 12 reps
F 30kg x 2 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Two hand pinch
to 98.95-kilos x 4 x 1 and 1 x 2reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
L/Press
to 650-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 390-kilos x 4 reps

S/L/Curls
stack + 6p x 6 + 2 r/p reps

L/Extension
stack +6p x 8 reps

W/Roller
to 61.25-kilos x 1 rep, 62.5-kilos x 1 rep, 63.75-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
Test session and trying singles which, back in the day, worked well for me
to 130-kilos x 1 rep

Low Cable Row
stack +4p x 10 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 180-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 185-kilos x 1 rep

Adj/T/Bar
to +150-kilos (153.2kg) x 1 rep, +158.2-kilos x F, F


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
So the 6.15/6.30am appt didn't happen (to be followed by a 7.30am dismissal of a gym employee). Maybe Saturday. Having got up before 5am I was, therefore, in the gym for 8.45am

Iso Press
to 77.5-kilos x 4 loose reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 3 L and 4 R reps

TPD (H machine)
to 13p x 8 reps - harder due to press

W/Curls
F: to 30-kilos x 12 L and 32.5-kilos R reps
R: to 17.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
2 hand pinch
to 100.2-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

*Monday*
L/Press
to 660-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine
to 400-kilos x 4 reps

S/L/Curls
to +6p x 9 reps

L/Extension
to +6p x 9 reps

W/Roller
to 70-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Hooch (birthday celebratory hooch mind) last night so a slow start to the workout. But ended well
Close Grip Bench Press
to 125-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/s

Iso M/Row
to 80-kilos x 6 reps @

DOTBDLTL
to 185-kilos x 2x 1 reps 

Adj/T/Bar
to 140-kilos x F, 1 rep LH and 2 x 3 reps RH


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday PM*
2 hand pinch
Up another 1.25-kilos so, I think, I'm at 101.45-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 77.5-kilos x 4 better reps RH and 2 poor reps LH (so rough I stopped asap and stripped it to) 60-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 5 loose reps LH and 7 loose reps RH

TPD
a couple of the cable machines need a cable sorting. Used hard LPD
to 13p x 8 hard reps

Wrist Curls
to
R 17.5-kilos x 8 reps BH
F 30-kilos x 8 reps LH 35-kilos x 8 reps RH


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday PM*
Little Sunday stroll to get the day started (while ear bent sideways by 'er).
Two Hand Pinch - volume (or as close as I get on this left)
to 92.7-kilos x 3 r/p reps, then non-stop 3 reps, then non-stop 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Leg Press
to 670-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 400-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to +6 stacker plates x 10 reps

Leg Extension
to +6 stacker plates x 10 reps

Wrist Roller
to +70-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
A good days lifting.
Close grip bench press
to 127.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/s

Lat Pulldowns
Eased off a tad as I could have gone heavier
to stack x 8 reps

DOTBDLTB
to 185-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Adj T/Bar
to
LH: 140-kilos over set weight x 3 x 1 reps
RH: 145-kilos over set weight x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Came home from the gym to a 3 figure Welsh water refund 

Iso Press
to 77.6-kilos a side (one at a time) x 4 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos (loose form) x 7 left and 8 right reps

TPD
to 13.5p no sleeves on (too sweaty) x 8 reps (easy machine - new cable hangs lower which suits me fine)

W/Curls
to
F 32.5-kilos LH and 37.5-kilos RH
R 17.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
7pm or so
2 hand pinch
to 102.7-kilos x 2 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
If it's Monday it must be leg day!
L/Press
to 680-kilos x 8 reps

P/Squat Machine 
to 400-kilos x 6 reps

S/L/Curls
to stack +6 p x 11 reps

L/Ext
As above

W/Roller
to 71.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Toyah back in the gym.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 130-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Dumbbell Rows
to 90-kilos x 6 reps

LPD
v-handle - stack x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 190-kilos x 1 rep (185 was no problem). Tried 195-kilos but I was done

ADJ/T/Bar
to 150-kilos x 1 rep plus 1 x fail


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Busy, busy...

Two Hand Pinch
to 103.2-kilos x 1, 1, 2, 1,1 reps (5 total)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
L/Press
to the max - 700-kilops x 8 reps. H1. I might drop back to 650 and go to H2 and so on.

P/Squat
The machine might hold 440 in 20-kilo plates. I felt I could get close so upped from 400 to 420-kilos planning on 2 reps. Got 4. All in all a PM.

S/L/Curls
to stack +6 plates x 12 reps

L/Extension
to stack +6 plates x 12 rest pause reps

W/Roller
to 72.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Hit the wall - dizzy during deadlifts. I may have 'shot my bolt',as it were, yesterday
Close Grip Bench Press
to 132.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. More there.

Iso P/Downs
to 80-kilos x 6 reps a side (left shoulder jippy)

DOTBDLTL
to 195-kilos x 2 x fail

Adj/T/Bar
to 140-kilos x 2 x fail


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Eased up a little today

Iso Press
to 60-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 55-kilos x 8 reps

TPD (H machine)
to 12p x 2x 8 reps

W/Curls
to
R 22.5-kilos x 8 reps @
F 32.5-kilos L and 35-kilos R x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Two hand pinch
added another 1/2-kilo for 103.7-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (plus one initial failure)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Back stiff so I loosen up and slightly dizzy but a good session
L/Press
Reset the seat to a higher position (2) so I took the weight down to 660-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 430-kilos x 4 reps (PB)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5p x 12 reps (couldn't find the extra plates)

Leg Extension
to stack + 5p x 12 reps (couldn't find the extra plates)

Wrist Roller
to 75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 135-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (2nd and 3rd better than the 1st). 137.5-kilos next time and 140-kilos after. Which would be awesome after the shoulder issues (it still hurts when I warm up) and it'd be roughly 7 weeks of benching after about 14-15 months of not being able to.

Low Cable Row
to stack +5/12 stacker plates x 12 easy reps (as in talking to the fella on the counter during lol)

DOTBDLTL
to 155-kilos x 5, 6 and then 7 reps. I think this is a PB

Adj/T/Bar
to
LH: 120-kilos x 3 reps
RH: 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Iso Press
to 62.5-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 8 reps

One arm tricep p/down - reverse grip
Multi-press machine
to 26.25-kilos RH and 21.25-kilos LH

Pressdowns
Multi-press machine
stack x 15 reps

Wrist Curls
R: 15-kilos x 12 reps
F: 32.5-kilos x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
2 hand pinch

*Tuesday*
Leg Press
to 670-kilos x 8 reps (heavy as f**k)

Power Squat Machine
to all it'll hold in 20kg plates so 440-kilos x 4 reps

Seated Leg Curl
to stack + 5 plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack + 5 plates x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
A LOT on today. I'm doing a Podcast shortly and had my regular appt in town right after the gym

Close Grip Bench Press
to 137.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. No 2 and 3 were nice.

s/s

LPD with a close grip V handle
to stack + 6 stacker plates x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL 
to 160-kilos x 3 x 5 reps

Adj/T/Bar
to
LH: 122.5-kilos x 3 r/p reps
RH: 142.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Two hand pinch
Added a 1/2-kilo to my last working weight x 1 and then 2 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 690-kilos x 8 reps @ H2 seat position

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos (a lot of faffing about with the 25's to get this and used Jack and Gareth as a spot) x 4 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +6 add on plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +6 add on plates x 8 reps

Wrist Roller
to 80-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. At last

Iso-Mid Row
to 80-kilos x 6 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 160-kilos x 3 x 5 reps

Adj/T/Bar
to 125-kilos x 2 LH and 7-8 reps RH (mis load as I wanted 145kg). 145kg x 2 x 1 reps (couldn't pull a 3rd) RH


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 67.5-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 6L and 8R reps

TPD
to 14p + 1 stacker plate

W/Curls
R to 22.5-kilos x 12 reps
F to 35-kilos x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Some soft tissue issues with the base of my left thumb yesterday. I even strapped it up for a bit. It feels a load better right now so it was pinch o'clock
Two Hand Pinch
upped a half kilo from last time. 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Today I maxed every machine I used lol

L/Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps seat at pos 2

P/Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 4 reps
I now know I can't get 500kg on it ha ha

Seated Leg Curls
stack +6 add-on plates x 12 reps

L/Extensions
stack +6 add-on plates x 12 reps

W/Roller

to 80-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Suited n booted appt in town later so I was at the gym for 8.15am. Either that or going hard yesterday.... today was hard.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 107.5-kilos x 6 x 1 fast reps

Wide handle Low Row
to stack x 12 reps - easy

DOTBDLTL
This was the hardest. Up 5-kilos from last weeks but it felt like 20
to 170-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Adj/T/Bar
to 125-kilos x 3 reps @ - just hard


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press
to 70-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos. 3 reps LH (hand opened up) and 6 reps RH

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps (nice to be doing 15 stack plates again)

Wrist Curls
to
Reverse 22.5-kilos x 12 reps @
Forward 35-kilos x 12 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
6pm to about 7pm
2 Hand Pinch
to 101.45-kilos x F, F, F then 1, 2 and 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Medical check up at 10am. There's a certain irony to being advised on your health by someone with a little extra weight and worse drinking habits than you lol

Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps (H2). Felt heavy

Power Squat Machine
to 420-kilos x 8 reps. 300-kilos felt heavy so I decided to drop a little weight and increase the reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 6 plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack + 6 plates x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 81.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Cracking session. Trained with one fella on bench press. The thick bar work with Toyah and Catherine. Then Toyah, Catherine, Tara and Emma monstered ab raises together. Nice.
Close Grip Bench Press
Max day. To 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Low Row
Liked the wide grip last time so did that again
to stack +1 plate x 12 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 170-kilos x 3 x 4 reps
Loads better feeling than the last session

Adj/T/Bar
to
LH: 120-kilos x 3, 3 x 1 ugly as reps. Real struggle.
RH: 120-kilos x 3 lovely. Then 140-kilos x 1, then 2 reps.

I was done


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press
to71.25-kilos x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps @ (used a strap on my LH)

Tricep Press Down
to 15p + 1 stacker plate x 8 reps

Wrist Curls
F: to 35-kilos x 8 reps @
R: to 22.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
1130am-1200
2 Hand Pinch
to 101.95-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
On somewhat of a mission on other fronts but took my sweet time in the gym. I spent 30 minutes at the end showing one guy some squat stuff.

Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 9 reps (hard)

Power Squat Machine
to 425-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +6p x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +6p x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 81.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Loads to do today and yet I was still too long in the gym
Iso Press
to 72.5-kilos x 6 reps @ side

Hammer DB Curls
to a very loose rough and ready (strap on the left hand) 90-kilos x 4 reps @

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps. More there. Up next time

W/Curls
to 35-kilos F - bombed on my left and 10 reps R. Need to focus on bringing this up a bit
to 22.5-kilos x 10 reps BH


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Two hand pinch
to 102.7-kilos x 1, F, 1, F, 1, 1 (4 total) reps

*Monday*
Pulled an intercostal muscle (rib) under my right pec muscle on the leg press. It's one of those small annoying twinges that will bug everything I do for days
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 10 reps

Power Squat
I couldn't max out today as there wasn't the people I needed to re-rack the weight so...
to 340-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to +6 x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
to +6 x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 83.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldown - V handle
to stack +6p x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 175-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (had to reset the grip on the 2nd set)

Adj T/Bar
to
LH: 127.5-kilos x 3 and the n bombed.
RH: 130-kilos x 2 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 73.75-kilos x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos a side x 5 ugly ass reps

TPD
16p x 8 reps - more there

Wrist Curls
R to 22.5-kilos x 12 reps
F to 35-kilos RH and 32.5-kilos x 12 reps both hands.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday - about noon*
Two hand pinch
to 103.7-kilos x 6 attempts. 3 reps. So I'll stay at this weight


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
I nearly did myself a proper train wreck of an injury today. I went early for a 50+ heart check at the docs then walked in the rain to the gym. Leg press first as per. I warmed up and did a work in with 150kg big John Brown. I worked, as per, to 700-kilos. For whatever reason I lost attention on and neglected to hold the safety bars in as I always do.

One rep... and it carries on coming down.... more down and keeps coming. I'm feeling the strain and know I wont recover. As it hit bottom I'm half out of the machine. My right legs had the knee up by my ear and the other is out. I wriggled out and lay on the floor with John and Jarrard (from behind the counter) running over to rescue me.

I checked I'd not torn anything (looking down my training trousers for bruising). My left calf is sore as is my groin and lower back. I know I'll be walking like John Wayne tomorrow.

Power Squat Machine
(lot of calf stretches before each set)
360-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 6 reps x 12 reps

Leg Extension
drew a line at the 2nd set just in case ha ha

Wrist Roller
to 85-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - speed
to 110-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. I'd like it to move quicker. No sleeves

Mid-Iso Row
to 80-kilos an arm x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 175-kiklos x 3 x 3 reps (all with a slight pause between reps) Given how stiff I was after yesterdays debacle it was more than ok. 177.5-kilos next time.

Adj T/Bar
to
121.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps LH
to 131.25-kilos x 2 x 3 and 1 x 5 reps RH


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press
to 75-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 16.5-kilos x 8 reps

Wrist Curls (DB)
to
Forward: LH: 32.5-kilos x 8 reps RH: 37.5-kilos x 8 reps
Reverse: 25-kilos x 8 reps

Off line for days due to ISP issues. Back and hip sore when I get up but ok once I'm up and about


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday - 6pm or so*
Two hand pinch
to 103.7-kilos x 4 (of 5) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
I've been getting mild cramps in my hands. Sometimes a sign I'm working grip hard. So that's good. Legs was hard today. I did a LOT of reps and tried deep, deep reps as well as differing ranges of depth to work out the kinks after last weeks accident. Slight tremors on the inner thigh and stiffness in the calves. I also stretched my hams and quads.

L/Press
to 400-kilos x 8 reps (see above)

Power Squats
to 370-kilos x 8 reps (no spot but I knew I was ok)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 6 plates x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack + 6 plates x 12 hard reps

Wrist Rollers
to 85-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
I was in half a mind to try 142.5-kilos but the first couple of attempts at 140-kilos felt slow so 140-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

s/s

V-handle Pulldowns
to +6 plates x 8 reps

DODLTL
Dale Norris took his thick bar back... I'll have to bring my own to the gym so I used a standard Olympic bar
to 177.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Adj T/Bar
to
LH: 127.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps, 1 x 5 reps
RH: 132.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps, 1 x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press
to 80-kilos x 5 reps - I'd felt like going to 4 plates a side 2x recently so on they went. After I felt like putting another plate on.

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 17p x 8 reps (used a dipping belt plus the big db to hold me down)

W/Curls
to
Forward
LH: 35-kilos x 8 reps
RH: 40-kilos x 8 reps
Reverse
25-kilos x 8 reps BH


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday - about 5pm or so*
Two hand pinch
Great session
to 103.2-kilos x 1, then 3 (yes 3), then 2 reps. Both the 3 and 2 reps had my 3rd finger cramping up.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
L/Press
to 600-kilos x 4+8 reps (2nd part at H2)

P/Squat machine
to 380-kilos x 8 reps - no spot

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +6p x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +6p x 12 reps

Wrist Rollers
to 87.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - speed
to 112.5-kilkos x 4 x 1 reps

Iso Lever Rows
to 120-kilos x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL (used my bar)
to 180-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Adj T/Bar
to
L/H: 130-kilos x 2 x 3 reps
R/H: 135-kilos x 2 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Had a bit of fun with the lads at the gym. This included (with his permission) ordering bits on the owners card for the gym. This included 50-kilo and 25-kilo plates and 4 kettlebells.
Iso Press
to 81.25-kilos x 2 reps LH (and that's all she wrote) and 6 reps RH.

Hammer DB curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps (1 arm at a time - video on FB)

TPD
to 18p x 8 reps (all time PB)

DB Wrist Curls
to
F 35-kilos x 9 reps LH and 40-kilos x 9 reps RH
R 25-kilos x 9 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Two hand pinch
to 103.7-kilos x 4 x 1 reps - 1/2-kilos more than last time


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
I ended up missing out on wrist roller work due to time constraints. This wasn't helped by my assisting with the unloading of the new toys (photos and plugs of the same added to Facebook for the gym). The 50kg / 110lb discs are suitably huge lol

Leg Press
to 620-kilos x 8 reps

Power squat machine
to 400-kilos x 8 reps - no spot

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5p (couldn't find the 6th) x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +5p (couldn't find the 6th) x 12 reps

I also did a few swings with the new 44-kilo (about 90-95 or so pounds) Kettlebell for the camera / gym Facebook page


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Two hand pinch
to 104.2-kilos x 1, 2 and then very nearly 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Legs are always brutal and I took my sweet time but it's still preferable to standing in the rain for 4 hours non stop with my nose dripping at work yesterday

L/Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps (H1)

P/Squat Machine
to 420-kilos x 8 reps (no spot)

Seated L/Curls
to stack +6p x 12 reps

L/Extensions (on the machine I'm buying from the gym)
to stack +6p x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 87.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Slow sluggish. Everything was a grind and took ages to do. Appt in town and gym
Close Grip Bench Press - speed work
to 115-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Low Row
to stack +5p x 12 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 182.5-kilos x 2 reps, then 2 x 3 r/p reps
Used the 50-kilo plates on this and next event

Adj/T/Bar
to
LH: 132.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps
RH: 137.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
I spent some time at the end doing a little promo of products for the gyms page on Facebook. By way of example we did the same a few days ago for the gym clothing and they sold 6 items over night.

Iso Press
to 80-kilos x 4/6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 10 reps @

TPD
to 16p x 10 reps (small tweak in the left elbow)

Wrist Curls
to
F 35-kilos x 12 reps @
R 25-kilos x 12 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Around noon
Two hand pinch
to 104.7-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Felt 'off' but at the same time like I knew I'd kick ass.
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps (H1)

Power Squat
to 430-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +6p x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +6p x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 87.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso press
to 80-kilos x 6/8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 6/8 reps

TPD
to 17p x 8 reps

DB Wrist Curls
to
R: 22/5-kilos x 8 reps
F: 37.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Two hand pinch
to 104.95-kilos x 3 x 1 and 1 x 2reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
One of the workouts where I'm so done after I can't focus properly
Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps H2 (felt this in the quads)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5p x 12 reps (couldn't find the other plate)

Leg Extension
to stack +5p x 12 reps (couldn't find the other plate)

Wrist Roller
to 100-kilos (2x 50kg plates) x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
I think pushing hard yesterday knackered me for today. Anyway

Close Grip Bench Press
to 117.5-kilos x 4 x 1 speed reps

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 90-kilos x 8 reps per arm

DOTBDLTL
to 190-kilos x 2 rp reps (should stay on the program!) dropped to 187.5-kilos x 3 reps, then 2 reps and that was me done

Adj T/Bar
To **** sets


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Snow... pah. I walked a mile in the snow to get to the gym. Back when I were but a middle aged whipper snapper etc etc. Lots to do (if their any public transport moving) in the morning so after trudging through the snow (taking snaps of the winter wonderland scenery as I went) it was legs o'clock.

Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps H2

P/Squat Machine
Maxed out (as per leg press) with 460-kilos x 5 reps (got Mark to spot me)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +6 stacker plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +6 stacker plates x 12 reps

No Wrist Roller 
I'll save this for tomorrow evening


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Wrist Roller
At home

*Wednesday*
So I've sold my Millennium dumbbell. It's going to Dubai! So I did a little work work with it
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack +6plates x 10 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 187.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Adj Thick Bar
to
L: 137.5-kilos x 3 r/p reps, 2 r/p reps + 1 fail
R: 142.5-kilos x 2 x 3 r/p reps


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mobster said:


> *Wednesday*
> I think pushing hard yesterday knackered me for today. Anyway
> 
> Close Grip Bench Press
> to 117.5-kilos x 4 x 1 speed reps
> 
> One Arm Dumbbell Rows
> to 90-kilos x 8 reps per arm
> 
> DOTBDLTL
> to 190-kilos x 2 rp reps (should stay on the program!) dropped to 187.5-kilos x 3 reps, then 2 reps and that was me done
> 
> Adj T/Bar
> To **** sets


 Hey pal, what does DOTBDLTL stand for? And TPD

Thanks... i will be trying today for the first time two handed pinch inspired by you to improve my grip


----------



## Mobster

bigchickenlover said:


> Hey pal, what does DOTBDLTL stand for? And TPD
> 
> Thanks... i will be trying today for the first time two handed pinch inspired by you to improve my grip


 DO etc etc is Double over hand thick bar dead lift thumbless.

TPD: tricep pressdown.

Let me know how you get on with the pinch

*Friday*
iso Press
to 81.25-kilos x 6 reps @. After the TPD I came back and did 40-kilos x 10 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps (warmed up more than usual due to a very slight twinge in the right bicep tendon)

TPD
to 17p + a half stacker plate x 8 reps (PB)

Wrist Curls
to
R: 22.5-kilos x 12 reps
F: 37.5-kilos x 10 reps R and 32.5-kilos x 10 reps L

283lbs bwt


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mobster said:


> DO etc etc is Double over hand thick bar dead lift thumbless.
> 
> TPD: tricep pressdown.
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the pinch
> 
> *Friday*
> iso Press
> to 81.25-kilos x 6 reps @. After the TPD I came back and did 40-kilos x 10 reps
> 
> Hammer DB Curls
> to 80-kilos x 8 reps (warmed up more than usual due to a very slight twinge in the right bicep tendon)
> 
> TPD
> to 17p + a half stacker plate x 8 reps (PB)
> 
> Wrist Curls
> to
> R: 22.5-kilos x 12 reps
> F: 37.5-kilos x 10 reps R and 32.5-kilos x 10 reps L
> 
> 283lbs bwt


 Thanks for your help..

We tried the pinch last Sat after deads, was brutal to be honest.

We tried it again this morning much to the rest of the gyms interest looking on, in the end the owner has pictured one of the guys pinching two 15kg plates together.. (lifted obvs)

Will now use this extensively in my routine for grip strength. Again thanks

Might try the double overhand thumbless once grip improves


----------



## Mobster

Pleasure

*Wednesday*
Leg Press
to 650-kilos x 6 reps - the 'hole 3' thing really makes a difference to depth. Every Fkin Time lol.

Power Squat Machine
to 430-kilos x 6 reps (it'll only hold 460kg although I'll see if using the 50kg discs makes a difference on cycle). Powered the 1st 3 reps out.

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 3 stacker plates x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
As above

Nail work
I need to use suede wraps as cloth kept slipping. As before the initial bend is easy


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench - speed
to 120-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Dumbbell Rows
to 90-kilos / 198lbs x 8 reps a hand

DOTBDLTL
to 187.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (actually 7 cos one was sh*t)


----------



## Mobster

So I know when I've 'killed' my hands as they can and do cramp up in the hours after. Hence I had issues holding a fork for my evening meal ha ha

Saturday
Pick Axe leverage work
L: 3/4-kilo x 3 x 40 seconds
R: 3/4-kilo x 3 x 50 seconds
Added a Olympic collar to the load to make up the 3/4-kilo I needed (via a strap loaded to the axe end - I'm using an actual axe as opposed to pick axe and cos I'm too lazy / tight to buy another handle and make the set up (I use to have one))

I noticed with either hand that they were starting to open a little on the last set. Time under tension vs the fkin pain in the wrist is all about focus. Ever seen a timed event in strongman. The winner almost always goes last and rarely beats the 2nd place guy by much. It's 99/100 'beat that sum-bitch by 1 damn second'.


----------



## anna1

Shame none of your pics are visible anymore .

This is an impressive log

have a great weekend !


----------



## Mobster

Hi Anna, add me on Facebook or Instagram. Plenty of pics there (videos etc on Youtube too): steve gardener grip as a search

*Sunday*
Two hand pinch
106.95-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
It's a first when you're waiting for the welder to end welding the machine you wanna use. I even gave the gym owner a hand bolting the frame back on lol

Iso Press
to 81.25-kilos x 5/6 reps (L and R)

Hammer DB Curls
to80-kilos x 7 reps @ (felt like the right form was too loose)

TPD
to 16.5-kilos x 6 reps

Stub Work
Cocked up by adding 2.5-kilos too much. Three goes before I realized lol
Set up +
LH: 12.5-kilos + 3 1/4-kilo collars x 4 x 1 reps
RH: 15-kilos+ 3 1/4-kilo collars x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday pm*
Two hand pinch
to 107.45-kilos (up a 1/2) x 5 x 1 reps (one was sloppy)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Fun times at the gym when I had to get between two guys fighting. One had been body-guarding a heavyweight boxer at the O2 arena in London at the weekend (when they walk the fighter to the ring ready for the bout). And in other news by doing nothing except upping my creatine (I could have eaten more yesterday too) I'm up 3lbs (283)

Iso Press
to 82.5-kilos a side

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 16p +a stacker plate x 7 reps

Stub work
to
LH: 12.5-kilos + 4 x collars x 4 x 1 reps
RH: 15-kilos + 4 x collars x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Leg Press
Stayed on H2
650-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
To 440-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5 stacker plates x 8 + 2 x rp reps

Leg Extensions
As above

Bwt up another lb @ 284lbs.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press - volume/speed day
to 122.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

Mid Iso Row
to 80-kilos x 8 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 192.5-kilos x 5 x 1, +1 almost reps (hands started to go) and 1 x fail reps
* middle finger knuckles sore when flexed. However, I just this week started some joint formula. I take my time on these and maybe a tiny bit quicker pace and I might have got the 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Pickaxe / leverage
I switched from a numerical style stopwatch to a clock style. Watching the sweeping hand seemed to help.
Up to 1.25-kilo over set up
LH: 3 x 40 seconds. As before set 3 I could feel the hand starting to open
RH: 3 x 50 seconds. If I distract myself then it's only the last ten seconds that cause me discomfort I had to re-do set No 3 as I managed 20 seconds and it started to wobble and wander.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Iso Press
slightly better form to
82.5-kilos x 4 reps a side

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps

Tricep Pressdowns
to 16.5-kilos x 8 reps

All supersetted and brutal as f**k

Stub work
I had to restart this as I couldn't pull sh*t. I found that rather than set up if I pulled straight away I got the reps. I also changed from using multiple small plates to using bigger plates. It'll be nice to work to a 20-kilo / 44lbs plate
LH: set up +13.75-kilos x 5 x 1 reps
RH: set up +16.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Not the best day. Early to the gym where I killed it. Then someone cancelled on me plus an appt in town I was early for got moved back an hour. Grr.

Leg Press
to 660-kilos x 8 reps H2

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 4 reps
I have to get help when I racking the weight after the heavy set as it pushes down on me so that I can't safely re-rack the levers.

Seated Leg Curls
to stack plus 5 plates x 10 + 2 rest pause reps

Leg Extensions
to stack plus 5 plates x 12 reps

Bwt: stable at 284lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 1 rep. I felt like I might have a kilo or two in me.

Iso Low Row
to 120-kilos an arm x 6 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 195-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, then 2 x fail. So I'll be doing this again


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
No training Saturday but we went out and did some hill walking (above Heol Senni). Once home and relaxing I had my first experience of actually feeling an earthquake! We had a 4.4 on the richter scale (7.4km down and 20km NNE of Swansea). We thought someone had hit the building and went around checking that nothing had collapsed. One ceiling tile had fallen. Only later did we realize what it was.

AM workout / Pick axe work
Fkin painful as fkin per.
Now with 1.5-kilos added to the axe
LH: 3 x 40-seconds
RH: 3 x 50-seconds


----------



## anna1

Mobster said:


> *Sunday*
> No training Saturday but we went out and did some hill walking (above Heol Senni). Once home and relaxing I had my first experience of actually feeling an earthquake! We had a 4.4 on the richter scale (7.4km down and 20km NNE of Swansea). We thought someone had hit the building and went around checking that nothing had collapsed. One ceiling tile had fallen. Only later did we realize what it was.
> 
> AM workout / Pick axe work
> Fkin painful as fkin per.
> Now with 1.5-kilos added to the axe
> LH: 3 x 40-seconds
> RH: 3 x 50-seconds


 Wow ! Thought you never had earthquakes up there !

We had a rather strong one a few weeks back in Athens.

Had forgotten what it was like .

didnt sleep a wink that night . Was waiting for a bigger one to hit us

hope everything stays calm


----------



## Mobster

Oh we do but, for the most part, they're so weak we never notice. Even the stronger ones only shake the odd roof tile. This is the first one I've ever felt - me being 53 too lol Mexico had a MUCH bigger one 24 hours or so ago - 7 something. LA gets 4's all the time apparently

*Sunday*
PM workout
Two Hand Pinch
Went to pot again. Which pissed me off so I stripped a little weight and did 10 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps with 102.7-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Heavy weights +a muggy (warm and moist) day = brutal workout.
Iso Press
to 82,5-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
On both bi's and tri's I decided to up the reps so...
7.5-kilos x 15 reps, 15-kkilos x 12 reps, 30-kilos x 12 reps, 40-kilos x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps, 80-kilos x 10 reps
Bi's s/s with both press and TPD

TPD
8p x 12 reps, 11p x 12 reps and 16 = 1 stacker plate x 8 reps

Stub Work
Same as last time - almost had to restart / reset to get a workout in. Skin on both fingers sore as f**k 
LH: + 14-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (of 7 goes)
RH: + 16.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (of 7 goes)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Leg Press
I used my knee wraps for the first time in years as post leg workouts my knees have been aching
to 675-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5 stacker plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +5 stacker plates x 12 reps

Bwt: to 289lbs. Up 5-pounds in 5 days.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close grip Bench Press - vol
to 122.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. More there

Low Row
to stack +6 plates x 12 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 195-kilos x 6 x 1 reps (of 8)

289lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Iso Press
to 85-kilos a side x 3/4 (L/R). Might drop the weight and up the volume)

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 10 reps I held off going to 80-kilos as my right bicep tendon is tweaking

TPD
to 16 plates plus a stacker late x 10 reps (reverted to using a belt and weight to hold me in position and got the reps)

Stub work
Slow to get going as per then solid
LH: to +14.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps
RH: to 16.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
In the gym by 7.40am
Leg Press
to 680-kilos x 8 reps (H2)

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curl
stack +6 stacker plates x 8 reps

Leg Extension
stack +6 stacker plates x 8 reps

Bwt: 291lbs (up another 2 from 289lbs - double checked)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
So after the gym yesterday we went hunting for the frozen waterfall we'd seen online (I'll add a photo). Today, it's less the snow (we've 8-inches arriving at 3pm) but the cold. The windchill in places is -25. Like Trevors neck of the woods (chilly Canada). The weather may have frozen the water in my pipes but I'll always cross the frozen waste to get to the gym

Close Grip Bench Press - max day
to 147.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

V handle Pulldowns
I didn't break it today ha ha
to stack + 5 plates x 10 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 197.5-kilos 4 (of 5) x 1 reps

Bwt: steady at 291lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
No work today - no trains were running. Couple of grab shots of the frozen over ponds nearby then back in the warm. Snow drifts in the nearby mountains have come with avalanche warnings. Not a common occurrence let me tell you.

Two hand pinch
Dropped a load of weight and did a proper volume workout. If I have it in me I'm gonna do the same with more weight tomorrow 82.7-kilos x 3, 4, then 5 x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Faffing about with a frozen pipe bursting. It's all thawing out now and I'll fix this tomorrow. It's the 3rd day with no running water.

Two hand pinch
85.2-kilos x 5 x 5 reps

And, as I'm a MORON, I have to switch from the timed work to max (which I prefer) on the pick axe. So I'll be fkin destroying that tomorrow. Last time I did it I had the world record. Then, all of minutes later, David Horne took it back. So let's make him sweat. Annoying I f**kd up. Newbie mistake. Watch that s**t fly. I'll pinch again Monday - adding another 2.5kg.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
So we went out early to catch the last few bits of frozen ice as the thaw seems to have started. I knew I had one leak to fix from a burst pipe so we picked up supplies. The plan was to do more pick axe work later.

But... on starting the repairs (first one was fairly straight forward using push-fit couplers) we turn on the water...not one more leak, not two, not even three but SIX more sections of pipe to fkin fix. It went dark before I got even half done. I'm gonna be busy this week.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
More faffing about with the pipes. This included my first bit of using soldered couplers. I've more work to do before I can test if it's water tight lol

Iso Press
to 85-kilos a side x 3+1 reps LH and 4 reps (more there) RH

Hammer DB Curls (giant set as per)
to 60-kilos x 12 reps

TPD
to 17p x 8 reps (used the dipping belt again which means I get the bigger weights)

Stub
Solid session
LH: +14-kilos x 4 x 1 reps and 1 x 2 reps
RH: +16.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

Even though the diet was blitzed by all the sh*te yesterday I still held 290lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Tube cutter for the plumbing work - god send.

Pick axe work
set up +
1.75-kilos x 3 reps @ side
2.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps @ side
3.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (eek - painful)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Nearly, oh so nearly, in beast mode today. Good gym session
Leg Press
680-kilos x 8 reps (H2)

Power Squat Machine
460-kilos (max load) x 4 reps. Gonna start repping this (PB is 8)

Seated Leg Curls
stack + 6 stacker plates x 12 r/p reps

Leg Extension
stack + 6 stacker plates x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press - vol
to 125-kilos/275lbs x 3 x 3 reps

Low Cable Row
to stack +6 stacker plates x 15 reps (all sets 15 reps)

DOTBDLTL
to 200-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (of 5 attempts)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ 7.30pm
2 hand pinch
Loving the 5 x 5. My hands cramp. Stuck 2.5-kilos on


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Noon
2 hand pinch
Up another 2.5-kilos to 92.2-kilos x 5 x 5 reps. Skin in bits.
Finally finished plumbing yesterday. Only a million other jobs to do


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Pick axe work
to 3.75-kilos over set up weight x 3 x 3 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Warm day but cold and icy weather coming
Iso Press
to 85-kilos x 4L and 5R

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 12 reps @

Tricep Pressdown
to 17p x 9 reps

Stub Work
to
LH: 14.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (of 5)
RH: 16.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (also of 5)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
At the gym early followed by a lunch time appointment then some, as the yanks say, trail walking along Pont Sarn / Taf Fechan. Gym was a monster session.
Leg press
to 685-kilos x 8 reps (H2)

Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 8 reps (equal to my PB)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +6.5 stacker plates x 10 r/p reps

Leg Extension
to stack+ 6.5 stacker plates x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack x 15 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 202.5-kilos x x 4 x 1 (of 6) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Sluggish as f**k after eating some pasta thing Saturday night that I was still tasting it and feeling bloated Sunday

Iso Press
to 86.25-kilosx 4 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 12 hard ass reps @

TPD
to 17p plus the half sized stacker plate x 8 reps

Stub work
to
LH: 14.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps
RH: 16.5-kilos x 4 x 1 (of 5) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Did my last day on the current job today

Two hand pinch
to 95.2-kilos x 5 x 5 reps. The first set was 3+2 reps and all the rest non-stop/touch-n-go style. I bled from a little nick from set 2 on wards.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Leg Press
to 675-kilos (mis-load) x 10 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 10 reps (PB). You need to question your sanity and get in a special place to grind them out

Seated Leg Curls
stack +6.5 stacker plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
stack +6.5 stacker plates x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gotta love having moronic conversations with your home insurance provider during the workout. Bunch of idiots

Pick axe work
to 4.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps per hand - not so rest pause style


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
I might bring the bigger lift to the front. Plus the heavy rows may have exhausted my efforts for deadlifts after.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 127-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (last set easy)

Iso-lateral Mid Rows
to 100-kilos a side x 6 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 205-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (of 4 attempts)

Bwt: 293lb


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
A good walk (hard when you're on 293lbs) out today followed by the gym in the evening

Two Hand Pinch
to 97.7-kilos x 5 x 5 reps. The skin just about held out and the cramp was bitching. Once I get past 100-kilos (next session) I'll be entering a special territory. World record stuff maybe?


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
Pick Axe Work
to 4.25-kilos over the set up
LH: 2 x 3 and 1 x 2 reps
RH: 3 x 3 reps

*Monday*
Forgot to take my elbow supports so lightened up. Also, even with a reset / restart I could get my groove on with the Stub work

Iso Press
to 66.25-kilos x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 10 reps @

TPD
to 15p x 10 reps

Stub
Sh*t


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Up 1.25-kilos to 98.95kg. Sets were all over the place.
1st 5 r/p reps, 2nd 5 reps, 3rd 4 reps, 4th 5 r/p reps and then 5th 5 reps

I gotta be careful to not take my eye of the target this close to the competition.


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
So last night I was getting the odd twinge in my lumber area. Today I realize it's probably the time under tension when I do the pinch work I've done recently. I'm holding my breath for all five reps, bent over and with tension in my back and stomach the whole time. Same as when I f**ked it big time in 2016. So, fool that I am (driven fool) legs still got done. Just not as heavy. And a LOT of stretching. I also did a little trail walking followed by 2 200mg Ibuprofen

Leg Press
to 600-kilos x 8 reps H2

Power Squat
100-kilos x 8 reps ok
200-kilos x fail. called it quits not wishing to screw myself

Leg Extensions
to stack x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 12 reps

More stretching needed. Bwt 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
First days rest in a couple of weeks. All I did was a much needed 20 minutes stretching.

*Friday*
s/s the bench with stretching (hips and lower back focused)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 reps, 150-kilos x 1 rep then 152.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (could have managed another I think)

LPD
to stack x 1 rep... twinge due to form. Called it quits so as to not aggravate my back

DOTBDLTL
Pre training I'd done an online search for a one rep max calculator. I've a 1RM (215-235kg) in mind so...
bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 5 reps, 130-kilos x 5 reps, 170-kilos x 5 reps, 175-kilos x 5 reps, 180-kilos x 7 reps (PB).

More hip and lower back stretching before I put my weights away.


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday evening*
Walked around Pen Pych in the morning. We didn't get, as intended, to the two small bridges over the source of the Taff river. There's another route we will take next time. Hard work. I also stretched in the morning and after training

Two hand pinch
to 100.2-kilos x 4 x 5 solid no touch reps and then 3+1+1 r/p reps


----------



## SimpleLimit

Mobster said:


> Leg Press
> 
> to 600-kilos x 8 reps H2


 Bloody hell, your legs must be huge,


----------



## Mobster

SimpleLimit said:


> Bloody hell, your legs must be huge,


 That was a light day as my back was aching. And no, 26-inches maybe? If I did ass to grass and 20 reps the'd be bigger

*Sunday*
Pick axe work
to set up +
LH: 4.75-kilos x 2 x 3 and 1 x 2 reps
RH: 4.75-kilos x 3 x 3 reps

*Monday*
Sluggish and bloated. Took a fair bit of effort to drag myself around the gym
Iso Press
to 86.25-kilos x LH: 4 and RH: 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 11 reps

TPD
to 17p x 8 reps

Stub work
to set up +
LH: 14.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps
RH: 15-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Feeling bloated again - like an indigestion issue. Me no like. Trained midday
Two Hand Pinch
to 101.45-kilos x 4, 5, 5, 4+1 and 5 reps, Super tough. All reps were non-stop (didn't even kiss the floor)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Warmed up a LOT and did a little stretching.
Leg Press
650-kilos x 8 reps (H1 - H2 next time)

Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 8 reps (glad I could but I still want 12 reps)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +2 stacker plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +2 stacker plates x 12 reps

Bwt 293lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Pick axe work
to set up + 5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps BH


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press - vol day
to 130-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (felt like I could have done 4 reps or 140-kilos x 3 x 3)

Dumbbell Rows
to an easy 80-kilos x 8 reps @ arm

DOTBDLTL
to 175-kikos x 3 reps, 180-kilos x 3 reps, 185-kilos x 7 reps (video on FB)

Bwt: 293lbs. I'll see if I can up this as I'm not really pushing the diet


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
2 Hand Pinch
Trained a LOT later than usual for one reason and another. Meals late in and so on. For whatever reason the reps were up and down like a yo-yo. So, as per a suggestion of a lifting buddy online, I did 25 total reps. It took 7 sets


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Running late. Tired. Eventually got my groove on
Iso Press
to 87.5-kilos x 3 (nigh on 4) LH and 4 RH (PB)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 17.5-kilos x 8 reps

Stub
to +15-kilos x 4 x 1 reps BH


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
2 Hand Pinch
to 103.95-kilos x 5, 3, 4, 4, 5 and to get the total volume to 25 overall a final set of 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Knackered. Early start where I felt like my breakfast hadn't kicked in energy wise. Again this might come down to only having had one day where I've not worked out in some way in coming up to 3 weeks.

Leg Press
Lots of warming up. To 650-kilos x 8 reps H2

Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 3 hard ass reps. I'd planned, if possible, to hit 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +4 plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +4 plates x 12 reps

Bwt down a lb @ 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Axe leverage work
Set up
LH: +5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps
RH: +5-kilos x 1 rep, +6-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press - max day
to 140-kilos x 1 rep, then 155-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Low cable row - wide grip handle
to stack x 15 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 170-kilos x 3 reps, 180-kilos x 3 reps then 190-kilos x 3 +2 + 2 reps (walked away, huffed and puffed, came back and pulled between efforts)


----------



## gamingcrook

Mobster said:


> *Friday*
> Close Grip Bench Press - max day
> to 140-kilos x 1 rep, then 155-kilos x 4 x 1 reps
> 
> Low cable row - wide grip handle
> to stack x 15 reps
> 
> DOTBDLTL
> to 170-kilos x 3 reps, 180-kilos x 3 reps then 190-kilos x 3 +2 + 2 reps (walked away, huffed and puffed, came back and pulled between efforts)


 DOTBDLTL

what is that


----------



## Mobster

gamingcrook said:


> DOTBDLTL
> 
> what is that


 Double overhand thick bar deadlift thumbless

*Saturday*
Two Hand Pinch

*Sunday*
Lever Axe work


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
What a fkin grind of a day. There's 7 more days training to do then four days rest (stretching and walking only). I'm also waiting on a call from the gym (now I'm back home) re them dropping off their old leg extension in lieu of their getting a new one. A nice addition to the home gym. After eating I crashed and had a nap. Feeling better already

Iso Press
to 87.5-kilos x 4 reps an arm

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 9 reps @

TPD
to 17p +1 stacker plate x 9 reps

I forgot my loading pin so I'll train my stub work shortly


----------



## Mobster

*Monday PM*
Stub work
Good session all things considered.
Set up plus
LH: 16.75-kilos x 2 x 1 reps
RH: 17.50-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
So gym work is getting harder and harder. Rather than tear my skin up I decided to hit the pinch 2x today
Two Hand Pinch am
to 106.45-kilos x 1, 1, 2, 4, and 4 reps.

Two Hand Pinch pm
to 107.70-kilos x 1, 1, 3 and 3 (very nearly 4) reps

I'll be staying at 107.70-kilos and aiming to up the volume over the next 2-3 sessions


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Last leg session before the competition. The only issue was I felt I could have done more reps on the power squat but for the sheer discomfort of the pads on my right shoulder.
Leg Press
to 685-kilos x 8 reps (used wraps)

Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +6 stacker plates x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +6 stacker plates x 12 reps

The walk home after is always fun lol. Thighs rubbing together


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
Do I go volume or do I max out for the crack... I maxed out on the reps ha ha
to 140-kilos x 6 reps (with sleeves on) - video on FB

Mid Iso Row
to 80-kilos x 6 reps

DOTBDLTL
to 210-kilos x F. Got a twinge in my left hip. No need to get injured so close to the comp.
Scaled almost 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
I got the call that my new (used) Leg Extension machine was on its way so having humped it in with 3 other guys to the foyer I spent a LOT of time and energy getting it into the home gym. So training was done later - I finished at 9pm

Two Hand Pinch
Great session. I decided to go as heavy as I could. As it happened I actually stopped a little short. Now back when I did my best ever work of 118+ kilos (4th best of all time) I hit 112 and 113 or so kilos in training (video on YT). Today I hit 116.45-kilos x 1 rep and felt like 117.70 was there. I've one more pinch session to do. All in all I feel like a platform 120+ is on target.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Not a day to go crazy on. Tired for 90% of the workout.

Iso Press
to 60-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 40-kilos x 12 reps

TPD
to 14p x 12 reps

Stub Work


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
A little light stretching and then some super light, for me, pinch work

Two Hand Pinch
Warmed up with 22.7kg set up then 62.7-kilos x 5 x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*

Close Grip Bench Press
60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, then 140-kilos x 1 rep, 145, 150 and 155-kilos x 1 reps

s/s

Iso Lateral Pulldowns
to 60-kilos an arm x 8 reps

Pullover Machine
to stack x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Rolling Thunder work
Up to 7 plates (140-kilos/308lbs loaded) on my stiff handle x 1 iffy rep LH and 1 rep RH


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Possible competition in the Ukraine in September 2019 to consider. I'll think on it. Job first, money second, comp third.

Legs today and apart from the SSB work (only cos I've not done it in a long time) it was all 20 reps.

Leg Press
footplate x 20 reps, 80-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 20 reps, 160-kilos x 20 reps, 200-kilos x 20 reps. Wide duck feet splayed setting and super deep stroke. Inner thighs pumped

Safety Squat Bar Squats (SSB)
Depth was too a bench at just about parallel. The bar is either 20 or 25-kilos in weight. I'd zero intention of going heavy so as to work my stabilizers first. x 12 reps, +20-kilos x 12 reps, +40-kilos x 12 reps, +60-kilos x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
5p x 20 reps, 10p x 12 reps, 15p x 20 reps, stack x 1 reps - game over lol.

s/s with

Leg Extensions
5p x 20 reps, 10p x 12 reps, 15p x 20 reps

The walk to the supermarket was 'interesting' ha ha


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two appts in town (1120 and 1230) so...
Two hand pinch
Still on volume (might be fun to break - so I am told - the how many reps in 16 seconds (??) for 90-kilos record. It may well be mine from around 2007 or so. I'm told it was 13). So 20 reps again.
equ x 20 reps, +20-kilos (42.7kg) x 20 reps, +40-kilos (65.2kg) x 15+5 (brief rest) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Ate for two last night (following the 20 rep deadlifts etc). As in well over 2000kcals in two huge bowls of pasta. Hamstrings sore today and hands cramping a little

Two hand pinch
A web buddy looked at the records for the reps in 60-seconds. Mine is 12 and someone else has done 13.
equ x 20 reps, +20-kilos (42.7kg) x 20 reps, +43.75-kilos x 20 non-stop reps (just sped up)


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Iso Press
equ x 20 reps, +20-kilos x 20 reps, +30-kilos x 20 reps, +41.25-kilos x 20 reps

Hammer DB Curls
7.5-kilos x 20 reps, 15-kilos x 20 reps, 22.5-kilos x 20 reps, 30-kilos x 15 reps

TPD
5p x 20 reps, 8p x 20 reps, 11+stacker p x 15+5 reps

DB Wrist Curls
7.5-kilos x 20 reps, 15-kilos x 20 reps, 22.5-kilos x 20 reps

As per the last shoulders and arms w/out I was pumped and it took dead on an hour. My hamstrings are still sore from Thursdays w/out


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg day - with the high reps... wowie ha ha

Leg Press
Added 10-kilos. Footplate x 20 reps, 90-kilos x 20 reps, 130-kilos x 20 reps, 170-kilos x 20 reps, 210-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squats
Also upped by 10-kilos. Only as I did the second weighted set did I remember I was doing 12's ha ha
bar x 20 reps, 50-kilos x 20 reps, 70-kilos x 20 reps, 90-kilos x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
Upped a plate 6p x 20 reps, 12p x 20 reps, 16p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
Upped a plate 6p x 20 reps, 12p x 20 reps, 16p x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
2 Hand Pinch - 20 reps
22.7-kilos x 20 reps, 42.7-kilos x 20 reps, 67.7-kilos x 20 reps. I put 1 minute / 60 seconds on a count down timer and when I was done (which included a few seconds getting my hands etc right) I was done in under 40-seconds on the last set


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
I had a LOT on yesterday so the only way to stay on schedule was to start early. So I was up at 4am, did my PC stuff and then was at the gym, at 6.30am. That's the earliest I've managed that (it opens at 6am 3 days a week). The first half I was running on yesterdays food before the second half kicked in from my 5am or so breakfast.

One problem was NOT LOOKING IN MY TRAINING DIARY!! Hence a few muck ups 

Close Grip Bench Press - volume
bar x 20 reps, 65-kilos (should have been 55) x 20 reps then 85-kilos x 15+3+2 reps (killers too ha ha)

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
32.5-kilos x 20 reps, 42.5-kilos x 20 reps then 52.5-kiklos x 20 reps

Double Overhand Thick Bar Deadlifts
bar x 20 reps, 50-kilos x 20 reps, 95-kilos x 20 reps. Then I loaded 130 before the penny dropped and loaded 115-kilos x 10 reps, paused, did another 10 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 41.25-kilos x 20 reps a aide

Hammer DB Curls
to 30-kilos a side x 20 reps

TPD
to 11.5-kilos x 13 reps (little too high on the first sets ha ha)

Wrist Curls
to 25-kilos x 16 reps each


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
100-kikos x 20, 140-kilos x 20 reps, 180-kilos x 20 reps, 220-kilos x 20 reps

Safety Squat Bar Squats
x 12 reps, 55-kilos x 12 reps, 75-kilos x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
7p x 20 reps, 12p x 20 reps, 17p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
7p x 20 reps, 12p x 20 reps, 17p x 20 reps

Hot day, slow paced, not the leg killer of the previous two sessions.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Spring cleaning my office (who knew the desk wood looked so nice polished ha ha)

Two Hand Pinch - 20 reps
25.20-kilos x 20 reps, 44.20-kilos x 20 reps, 70.20-kilos x 20 reps (12+8- set it down, clapped loose chalk off, carried on).


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Earliest to the gym yet. That early that the staff hadn't arrived to unlock and open. Hitting the weights at 6.17am. All volume

Close Grip Bench Press
to 90-kilos x 12+2+5 reps - brutal

Lever Row
to 60-kilos x 20 reps a side

Double Overhand Deadlift Thick Bar
to 117.5-kilos x 12+8 reps - huff and puff


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Completely forgot to do my Thursday pinch workout so I'll do that later. One of the cats is injured so we were looking after him and it slipped my mind.

All other sets are 20 reps.
Iso Press
to 42.5-kilos x 15 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 32.5-kilos x 15 reps

TPD
to 12p x 15 reps

W/Curls
to 30-kilos x 20 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Friday - pm*
Two Hand Pinch - 20 reps
25.20-kilos x 20 reps, 44.20-kilos x 20 reps, 71.45-kilos x 20 reps (14+6). Still done in 40 or so seconds.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Bank Holiday today. Legs x volume. Hot out
Leg Press
110kg x 20 reps, 150kg x 20 reps, 190kg x 20 reps, 230kg x 20 reps

SSB squats
x 12 reps, 60kg x 12 reps, 80kg x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
8p x 20 reps, 13p x 20 reps, 18p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
8p x 20 reps, 13p x 20 reps, 18p x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Taking one of my cats to the vets later. He'd been hobbling about (although that's better) and also looks to have some sort of bite or infection which needs washing out and dosing.

Two hand pinch - volume
Adjusted the numbers to take into account an additional pair of 1.25kg discs I added 2 weeks back. So
1st set 25.2-kilos x 20 reps, 2nd set 50.2-kilos x 20 reps and 3rd set 72.7-kilos x 20 reps (10+5+5 in 40 or so seconds total)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Early start
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 20 reps, 65-kilos x 20 reps, 92.5-kilos x 15 RP reps (12+2+1)

Lat Pulldowns
8p x 20 reps, 12p x 20 reps, 18p x 15 reps

DOTBDLTO
bar x 20 reps, 50-kilos x 20 reps, 90-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Job interview Tuesday - schwing. Nice weather today although hot in the gym. Volume as before

Iso Press
to 42.5-kilos a side x 20 reps

Hammer db curls
to 32.5-kilos @ x 20 reps

TPD
to 12p x 18 reps

DB Wrist Curls
to 32.5-kilos @ x 12+2LH and 15 RH


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
It's gonna be a hot week. A couple of days will be 30c+. I've an appointment at 11am tomorrow so will either pinch later or early tomorrow here. Then another early day in the gym Wednesday. Still on a volume kick and it's leg day...

Leg Press
footplate x 20 reps, 120-kilos x 20 reps, 160-kilos x 20 reps, 200-kilos x 20 reps, 240-kilos x 20 reps

Safety Squat Bar Squats
I wanna get to 2 plates a side soon but I don't want to cut corners so...
bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps, 85-kilos x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
9p x 20 reps, 14p x 20 reps, 19p x 20 reps (16+1+1+1+1 r/p reps)

Leg Extension
9p x 20 reps, 14p x 20 reps, 19p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Two hand pinch - volume*
Busy day tomorrow so did these today
1st set 25.2-kilos x 20 reps, 2nd set 50.2-kilos x 20 reps and 3rd set 72.7-kilos x 20 reps (10+10).
I'll up this next time


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
In the gym in about 6.45am. I hit it all in under an hour today and so struggled. A little too fast of a pace for me I think.
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps, 92.5-kilos x 15 reps hard as f**K

Low Cable Row
9p x 20 reps, 14p x 20 reps, 18p x 20 reps

DOTBDL
bar x 20 reps, 50-kilos x 20 reps, 90-kilos x 20 reps, 120-kios x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Done in one hour. Humidity a little high

Iso Press
to 45-kilos x 15 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 35-kilos @ x 20 reps

TPD
to 12p x 15+3 reps

W/Curls
to 32.5-kilos x 15/16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Early to the gym. Only because one of the other member has a free multi-gym which I'll need to help him shift into my home gym. Not as heavy as I'd like but good enough for pressdowns etc. I got a proper sweat on and it was after the leg workout below

Leg Press
0 x 20 reps, 130-kilos x 20 reps, 170-kilos x 20 reps, 210-kilos x 20 reps, 250-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squat
bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps, 100-kilos x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
10p x 20 reps, 15p x 20 reps, 20p x 15 reps (RP the last couple)

Leg Extension
10p x 20 reps, 15p x 20 reps, 20p x 15 reps (RP the last couple)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand Pinch - volume
upped another 1.25-kilos at the top. Heavy as lol
1st set 25.2-kilos x 20 reps, 2nd set 50.2-kilos x 20 reps and 3rd set 73.95-kilos x 10+6 re


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
On a work trial yesterday so trained today

Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps, 92.5-kilos x 14 rp reps

DB Row
40-kilos db x 20 reps, 50-kilos x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 15 reps

DOTBDL
bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 20 reps, then (for a little change) singles with 90-kilos x 1 rep, 130-kilos x 1 rep, 170-kilos x 1 rep, 190-kilos x 1 rep (more there if I wanted it)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Lowered the reps
Iso Press
bar x 20 reps, 20-kilos @ x 8 reps, 40-kilos @ x 6 reps, 60-kilos @ x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 6 reps

TPD
to 14p x 8 reps

Wrist Curls
to 35-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Dentist after (extraction next time... eek)

Leg Press
0 x 20 reps, 140-kilos x 20 reps, 180-kilos x 20 reps, 220-kilos x 20 reps, 260-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squat
bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps, 95-kilos x 8 reps (last weeks numbers are off)

Seated Leg Curls
10p x 20 reps, 15p x 20 reps, 20p x 16+ 4r/p reps

Leg Extension
10p x 20 reps, 15p x 20 reps, 20p x 18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand Pinch - volume
Upped another 1.25-kilos at the top. Changed the set scheme
1st set 25.2-kilos x 20 reps (kept the reps high here to warm up the hamstrings), 2nd set 50.2-kilos x 10 reps and 3rd set 74.20-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Long but busy first day on the new job yesterday (up at 4am and back around 8pm). Then gym before a nice walk up a mountain after . In the gym I wanted to see where I was strength wise on my bench and decided to hit and rep the 170-kilo deadlift version I wanna do some high reps on.

Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 2 reps, 100-kilos, 120-kilos, 130-kilos and 140-kilos (308lbs) x 1 rep. So I've not lost loads on the last 8-10 weeks volume program

Low Cable Row
to stack +5p x 8 reps

DOTBDL (Thumb Over)
bar x 12 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, (no support r belt to this point and then even with the top weight I only wore a support belt) 170-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Slight form issues.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
First of two workouts. Plus - what a lovely day weather wise
Iso Press
to 60-kilos x 6 reps (sleeves on)

Hammer DB Curls (done outside in the sun)
to 60-kilos @ x 8 reps

s/s

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps (sleeves on)

Wrist Curls
to 37.5-kilos @ x 8 reps (ground out)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
24c today. Sun tan o'clock after lunch. 20 reps etc continues
Leg Press
to 270-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squat
to 100-kilos x 12 heavy reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 17 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Over 30c today
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 130-kilos x 2 x 2 reps and 1 x 3 reps

Lat Pulldowns
With the medium width DD handle
to stack +3 or 4p x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
bar x 8 reps, 50-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 3 reps, 130-kilos x 3 reps, 170-kilos x 4 x 3 reps (ever so slight lower right hand side twinge - need to push my hips through)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Yesterday a valley nearby hit 33c and claimed the hottest place in the UK.
Iso Press
to 60-kilos x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 8 reps @

TPD
Used the harder machine. I had to add weight to a belt as I was slipping around on the flooring (the other machine has rubber matting beneath it).
7p x 8 reps, 11p x 8 reps, 13.5p x 8 reps

Wrist Curls
to 37.5-kilos x 8 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Another hot days. Leaves falling of some trees and we're months from Autumn.
Leg Press
to 280-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squats
to 105-kilos x 12 slow reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +4p x 20 reps

Leg Extension
to stack +4p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
I DID do another session last week to which I added 1.25-kilos for a total of 77.70-kilos 3 x 10 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*

Trained against the clock. I not only had to drop off something I'd mistakenly brought home from work (d'uh) and then off to the dentist for extractions (look after your teeth kids!!).

Close Grip Bench Press

to 130-kilos x 3 x 2 reps

Iso Lever Row

Felt good on this so worked to 120-kilos x 6 reps per arm

DOBTDL-TO

to 170-kilos x 5 r/p reps (stood up and took a breath in between)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
So the dental thing could have been worse but I feel ok. On wards
Iso Press
to 61.25-kilos x 6 reps an arm

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 6 reps one arm at a time

TPD
to 15p plus a stacker plate x 6 reps. Once I'm on 16p I'll add weight to a dipping belt to hold me on the floor.

Wrist Curls
to 40-kilos x 8 reps. I use a thumb under grip


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Damn this heat. I LOVE getting my tan on - let there be no doubt. But getting rested and sleep at night is hard. Us Brits don't have air con so... In the gym doing my towel thing on EVERY set.

Leg Press
to 290-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squats
to 110-kilos x 10 hard reps. No w/up and only 60-kilos x 12 reps (worked with another member)

Seated Leg Curls
Had to laugh when Shay Gosling says 'who's using this when he sees the full stack + 5 stacker plates on it.
to stack +5p x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
Hit the wall on the last set. Like SL's I upped the 1st and 2nd set weights (12p x 20 and 16p x 20) only to hit the wall at 16 slow ass reps with the stack


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
up another 1.25-kilos for another 3 sets of ten reps (first set 5+5 reset)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Knackered my bloody lever belt buckle. That's the first cheap ass forged buckle that's snapped. I've contacted a local powerlifting belt company (only 40 or so miles away) as their product looks a LOT better than the ones I've had thus far.
Close Grip Bench Press
to 120-kilos x 1 rep, then 140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. As before the more singles I do the better they go

Lat Pulldowns with v handle
to stack +5 stacker plates x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
Sans the lever belt as above. To 170-kilos x 6 rest pause reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 65-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curl
to 65-kilos x 7 reps

TPD
to 15p + 1 stacker plate x 7 reps

Wrist Curls
to 42.5-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Damn muggy heat. Sweating like a young piglet in the gym
Leg Press
to 310-kilos x 20 r/p reps

SSB Squat
to 115-kilos x 8 reps (stay with this weight until it's 12)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5p x 20 r/p reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

T*uesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Up another 1.25-kilos x 3 x 10 reps (last set 6+4 - knuckles popped)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 90-kilos x 6 RH and 2LH. Way too heavy. Back down to 80-kilos

DOTBDLTO
to 170-kilos x F (f**ked up breathing). Then 6 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Early to town. Damn hot lol. While I was in the gym my 3rd Grand child made his first appearance.

Iso Press
to 70-kilos x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 6 reps @

TPD
to 16p x 6 reps

Wrist Curls
to 42.5-kilos x 5LH and 7 RH


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Humidity is no joke today (no view of the sky but still hot). It's gonna be 33c Wednesday and we've a lunar eclipse Friday... it's the end of days ha ha

Leg Press
to 320-kilos x 17 reps (my right calf went and cramped and refused to stop so...)

Power Squat Machine
(the power rack was in use so rather than wait... I also decided to see what I could do. I didn't quite max out)
to 320-kilos x 1 rep

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5 stacker plates x 6 reps (hit the wall... maybe the power squats did it??). Then started taking a stacker plate off... do 2-3 reps... etc etc

Leg Extension
to stack x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand pinch
to 82.7-kilos x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
It may well be the hottest day ever in the UK today (39c). So gym then beach right after (I'm looking a little red)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (last one the best)

Mid Iso Row
to 80-kilos a side x 8 reps

DOTBDLTO
to 170-kilos x 7 reps (one of my best sets ever)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Hitting the gym as the rains come
Iso Press
to 71.25-kilos @ x 6 reps (1 arm at a time)

Hammer DB Curls
I wrote in my log '75kg dumbbells' before realizing it's 70 then 80 then 90's in the gym so...
80-kilos x 6 reps @

TPD
to 16p x 8 reps

Wrist Curls
I use a dumbbell and do one arm at a time
to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
Down to 3 sets from 4 sets
200-kilos x 20 reps, 260-kilos x 20 reps, 330-klilos x 20 reps

SSB Squats 
To rotate between this and Power Squat Machine work
20 x 12 reps, 60-kilos x 12 reps, 115-kilos x 9 reps

Seated Leg Curls
12p x 20 reps, 17p x 20 reps, +5p x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
10p x 20 reps, 15p x 20 reps, stack x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand pinch
I added 1.25-kilos (comes of not checking my training log) and said to myself 'that felt heavy'... well d'uh
to 83.95-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns (Double D Handle)
to stack + 5p x 8 reps

DOTBDLTO
to 170-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Started ok but hit the wall towards the end
Iso Press
to 72.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x Fail.

TPD
to 16p x 6+2 reps

Wrist Curls
to 42.5-kilos x 8 reps RH. Hit the wall with my left.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
If it's Monday it's leg day
Leg Press
200-kilos x 20 reps, 240-kilos x 20 reps, 360-kilos x 20 reps

Power Squat Machine
155-kilos x 8 reps, 235-kilos x 8 reps, 320-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl
12p x 20 reps, 17p x 20 reps, stack + 5 plates x 13 reps

Leg Extension
12p x 20 reps, 17p x 20 reps, stack x 18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 85.7-kilos x 8, 8 and 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, 145-kilos x 1 x 1 reps

Low Row
Medium width d-ring handle
to stack +5p x 12 reps (other sets were 15)

DOTBDLTO
to 170-kilos x 9 reps (7+2 had to stop to push the plates back on)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 72.5-kilos x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps @

TPD
to 16p x 7 reps

W/Curls
to 42.5-kilos x 7L and 8R reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 350-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squat
to 115-kilos x 12 slow hard reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5p x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 19 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 85.7-kilos x 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 reps, 142.5-kilos x 1 rep, 145-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Iso Lever Row
40-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 6 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 170-kilos x 7+3 reps (same pause as before cos I forgot to bring my collars). The set took about 75-90 seconds with the pause


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 73.75-kilos x 4 reps LH and 6 reps RH (need to bring the left up obvs)

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps (might add a set so as to move to 90's)

TPD
to 16+1p x 6 reps (hard as f**K)

W/Curls
to 45-kilos x 3 LH and 6 RH reps (again I need to bring up the LH)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Keep on repping...
L/Press
to 360-kilos x 20 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 330-kilos x 10 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5 stacker plates x 15 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 86.95-kilos x 3 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns - V handle
to stack + 5 stacker plates x 10 reps

DOTBDLTO
Bring the damn collars!!
Worked to an attempt at 210-kilos


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Late as f**k waiting on a bloody parcel
Iso Press
to 73.75-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 10 reps @

TPD
to 16 x 8 reps (wanted 10)

W/Curls
to 45-kilos x 5 RH and F LH (so dropped to 40-kilos x 6 reps)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Day of 'dat bitch' (Er Indoors kicking off). Music was powered by some jam sessions on BBCRadio1Extra.
Leg Press
to 380-kilos x 20 reps

Power Squat Machine (should have been SSB but the rack was in use)
to 340-kilos x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5p x 16 reps (PS having an effect??)

Leg Extension
to stack x 17 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
So I upped it to as close to 90-kilos as I could @ 90.2-kilos (200g over. About a half pound)
First set a feeler at 5 reps, second a work set at 8 reps and the last was a very nice 10 reps. I'll do 8-10-12 next time with a timer to keep me under 60-seconds


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 1 rep, 147.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 80-kilos x 8 reps @

DOTBDL-TO
to 170-kilos x 2 x 6 reps - working on the volume (same as pinch)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 75-kilos x 3 LH and 4 RH reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 10 reps

TPD
to 16p x 8 reps (press took an edge off)

Wrist Curls
to 40-kilos x 8 reps RH. Bombed on the LH


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 400-kilos x 20 reps

SSB Squats
to 120-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5 plates x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 18 reps

All done in about 75 mins


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand Pinch
It's gonna be at least another couple of weeks before I'll crack the record.
90.2-kilos x 8, 9 and 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
A good day at the office. Bwt (with no effort, special diet, etc on my part): 286lbs

Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Mid Iso Row
to 90-kilos an arm x 4 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 170-kilos x 2 x 7 and 1 x 5 reps (could have done 7 reps)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Today's lucky No is 11
Iso Press
to 75-kilos a side x 3 rep LH (just stops half way on No4) and 5 reps RH

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 11 reps a side (just about pulls the whole body at this weight)

TPD
to 16p x 9 reps then dropped to 6 or so x 20 reps

DB Wrist Curls
to 40-kilos x 8LH and 11 RH


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
200-kilos x 20 reps, 300-kilos x 20 reps and 420-kilos x 15 reps

Power Squat Machine
Slight mis-load so 2 sets only. It should have been a 100 or so, then 200 or so followed by the max set. Instead it was 200-kilos x 12 reps then 360-kilos x 9 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5p x 20 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 16+4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Note to self - get up early. I like how the day goes vs having a lay in and feeling like I'm playing catch up

Two Hand Pinch
to 90.2-kilos x 8 and then 10 reps. Then I put a timer on (60-seconds). I did 4, then 4 and then 4 reps but we're looking at 75 seconds. It's either 1) got all out and then add in enough to go past the other chaps or 2) Break it down into 2-3 bites in 60 seconds


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 1 rep (a damned slow rep and no spot - I said 'I'd better do it if I don't ask for a spot lol)

s/s

Lat Pulldowns
Using a standard PD bar to stack +5p x 10 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 1 set (time issue) of 170-kilos x 9 reps (double figures soooo close).

Not so bad except I was soooo f**ked (bordering on Nausea) after when we went walking around Ynysfeio. I had to have a Brownie to get some energy going.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Time for some minor changes I think so... And ate for the UK last night so back to 286lbs this morning

Iso Press
w/up x 15 reps, 20-kilos a side x 15 reps, 30-kilos x 15 reps, 50-kilos x 12 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 50-kilos x 12 reps

Overhead Tricep Extensions with a Rope Handle
to 9p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Squats
to 120-kilos x 10 reps (did the squats first by accident)

Leg Press
to 420-kilos x 16 reps(calves cramping up)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5p x 16 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand pinch
to 90.2-kilos x 7+3 reps, 6+4+2 reps, 6+4+3 (13 total) reps (in 60-seconds)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Low Cable Rows
to stack x 20 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 170-kilos x 10 reps (at last!!)

Bwt: not the best digestion the past few days and I was wearing a damp hoody but 288lbs...ok!


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 50-kilos x 13 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 32.5-kilos x 15 reps

TPD
to 12p x 15 reps

Wrist Curls
to 30-kilos x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 440-kilos x 15 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 330-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5p x 19 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt 286lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Changed things up a little. All sets were 20 reps
Two Hand Pinch
equ (22.7kg) x 20 reps, 52.7-kilos x 20 reps, 62.7-kilos x 20 reps, 72.7-kilos x 20 reps.

The only issue was getting my breathing right


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1, then 2 x 2 reps

Iso Pulldowns
to 70-kilos a side x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

bwt 289lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Today's motivation provided by the asinine stupidity of British Gas
Iso Press
to 50-kilos a side x 15 reps

Hammer DB Curls
40-kilos x 15 reps

TPD
to 13p x 12 reps

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 32.5-kilos x 13 reps

Bwt 289lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 450-kilos x 15 reps (other sets 20's)

SSB Squats
to 140-kilos x 3 reps (just for the crack of doing 3 plates a side for the 1st time in years)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 287lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
*so... I bombed on my 3rd set. And for the 1st time in a VERY long time I rolled that 140kg down my body. I knew I'd be fine but I'm still gonna have some marks tomorrow lol

to 140-kilos x 2, 2, 1*, 2 reps (I needed to get the 2 no matter what - got Mark, a Powerlifter, to spot me)

Mid-Iso Row
to 80-kilos a side x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 2 x 7 reps (ball busters)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
*so... I bombed on my 3rd set. And for the 1st time in a VERY long time I rolled that 140kg down my body. I knew I'd be fine but I'm still gonna have some marks tomorrow lol

to 140-kilos x 2, 2, 1*, 2 reps (I needed to get the 2 no matter what - got Mark, a Powerlifter, to spot me)

Mid-Iso Row
to 80-kilos a side x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 2 x 7 reps (ball busters)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Back to heavy
Iso Press
to 70-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 14p x 8 reps

DB Wrist Curl
to 32.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
On a mission - kicking ass and taking names
Leg Press
to 460-kilos x 15 reps (will stay here for a couple of weeks)

Power Machine Squats
to 340-kilos x 8 reps (could have done more so I will next time)

Seated Leg Curls (this and LE affected by the machine squats work)
to stack +5.5p x 16 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 20 reps r/pause


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
equ (25.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 62.7-kilos x 20 reps, 77.7-kilos x 20 r/p reps (well under 60 seconds).


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Not my best session. Time limited too

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 5 x 1 fast reps (did bench with Shay Gosling)

LPD with both a v-bar and a long lat bar
to stack x 12 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 4 reps v poor


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
to 71.25-kilos x 5L and 6R reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 12 reps per arm

Tricep Pressdowns
to 14p x 12 reps on the hard machine

DB Wrist Curls
to 35-kilos a hand x 8 reps
The weather is crazy. 7-inches of rain 24 hours! I need to wade across flooded areas to get home after the gym.


----------



## Mobster

*Sunday*
In lieu of Monday. I'll go out and get some crazy waterfall photos due to the epic rain we've had. The flood levels are down

Leg Press
to 460-kilos x 15 r/p reps. Hard as f**k. I might pull back to 440-kilos x 15+

SSB Squats
to 140-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5plates x 17 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 r/p reps

Bwt: 287lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
equ (25.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 62.7-kilos x 20 reps, 78.95-kilos (up 1.25-kilos) x 20 r/p reps (I'm gonna say a little over 60-seconds. Re chalking and knocking out the last four took me over I think. Which still means 16 in under 60).


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Today's workout powered by the potential for someone to not pay what's owed
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1, 142.5-kilos x 1 and 145-kilos x 2 x reps

Dumbbell Rows
to 80-kilos x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 175-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 289lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
First time in two in years. High incline bench - chest arch. LOTS of warming up. For some time getting the left arm to go up at the right angle (so directly overhead then) has been nigh on impossible. It was just about possible today. Plus the Iso Press was in use.
to 100-kilos x fail. 90-kilos (sleeves on) x 1 was ok

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 9 reps

TPD (hard machine)
14p + stack plate x 8 reps

Dumbbells Wrist Curls
to 35-kilos x 9 reps a hand

Bwt: 287lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 460-kilos x 16 resp

Power Squat Machine
to 340-kilos x 10 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 17 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 287lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
equ (25.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 62.7-kilos x 20 reps, 70.45-kilos (up 1.25-kilos) x 20 r/p reps. Hard as hell today


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
No Thursday workout as I was at a work conference in Bristol
Seated BB Press
60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 90-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
70-kilos x 12 reps (need to go up to 80-kilos)

TPD
to 14p x 12 reps

Wrist Curls
to 35-kilos x 10 reps (needs to go to 37.5-kilos)

Bwt 290-291lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 460-kilos x 17 r/p reps

Power Squat Machine (SSB bar broken)
350-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl
to stack +5.5p x 18 r/p reps

Leg Extensions 
to stack x 20 r/p reps

Bwt: 290lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
equ (25.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 62.7-kilos x 20 reps, 70.95-kilos last set was up a .5kg and was 16+4. Very nice.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Missed this session last week
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1, then 2, 2 and finally (although I bombed on the last one and attempt at 3 reps)

V-Handle Pulldowns
to stack +5.5p x 12 hard as f**k reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 1, 3 and then 6 reps - belt loose

Bwt: 288lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Yodel are sh*t - its official (UK based arm of a German delivery courier). They 'can't find' the HUGE building I live in. And I know (cos I stood on the door step) they didn't as much as drive into my street. Gits

Seated Press
to 92.5-kilos x 4 reps (lots of w/ups for the left shoulder issue

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps @ (RH was ugly, left better)

TPD
to 14 + 1 stacker plate

Wrist Curls
to 40-kilos x 8 reps RH. No issue with the lighter sets with my left but 40 was no go (the slight tendonitis I've had recently said 'forget it')


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Turns out the steam coming out of my ears today is less Yodel and more the supps companies I ordered some bits froms fault. The dicks completely missed off the building name from my address. Name fine, street fine, town etc all fine. But that one little bit... no. And when you've wasted a total of six plus hours... oof. And the rest of the steam STILL relates to being paid what's due... weeks ago (grrr!!). Still it makes for a blasting workout

Leg Press
to 460-kilos x 18 reps

Power Squat Machine (SSB still broke)
to 360-kilos x 9 reps

Seated Leg Curl Machine
to stack +5.5p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 19 reps (all I had left)

Bwt: 290lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 80.45-kilos x 15+5 reps in under 60-seconds


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
To town (wasted journey) then gym after. Sluggish today (even reps felt slow compared to recent sessions)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 6 x 2 reps

Mis-Iso Row
to 82.5-kilos a side (1 at a time) x 6 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 1, 3 and 7 reps

Bwt: 289lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
In the gym at 7.30 so we could do a road trip to a great butchers and to pick up the latest Lee child book. Still a little slower / less pop than I'd like in the gym

Seated BB Press
to 92.5-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 9 reps

TPD
to 14.5p x 9 reps

DB Wrist Curls
to 27.5-kilos LH x 9 reps (elbow tendonitis hurting) and 40-kilos x 9 reps

Bwt: 290lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
What a moron I was yesterday. What should have been a 90-minute walk up a mountain turned into a 3 and a half hour trek from hell. Utterly exhausted and covered in bramble and gorse scratches. Long story short I ate for my country when I got in. See bwt today. I also decided to change the rep scheme

Leg Press
to 500-kilos x 8 reps

Squat Machine (SSB still broke)
to 400-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl
to stack+5.5p x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 1 reps

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Sluggish today. Glutes sore from yesterday and maybe a little of the Sunday trek from hell biting my butt too

Two hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 80.95-kilos x 10+6+4 reps in about 60-seconds. I need to stay with this and better it


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
I'm still not getting the speed off the chest I'd like so I changed it a little. I was also pushed for time
to 142.5-kilos x 2 x 2 reps then 145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

s/s

Iso Low Row
to 120-kilos a side x 6 reps @

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 8 r/p reps

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 90-kilos x 5 reps (should have been six)

Hammer DB Curls
80-kilos x 10 reps @

TPD
to 14 + a stacker plate x 10 reps

Wrist Curls
to LH: stayed at last weeks weight due to tendonitis RH: 42.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Late start and an awful nights sleep. My lower back (hips to coccyx - maybe my piriformis) was aching half the night. Yet I was full steam ahead when I got to the gym

Leg Press
to 530-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 410-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 20 r/p reps (machine squats seem to affect this)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 291lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 82.20-kilos x 10+6+4 reps in about 60-seconds.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 5 x 1 reps - speed was ok

Iso Pulldowns
to 70-kilos a side x 6 reps (more there)

DOTBDL-TO
to 172.5-kilos x 8 n/s reps. Good set

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Good strength levels today

Seated BB Press
to 95-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 4 reps (held back)

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps

DB Wrist Curls
to LH: 30-kilos x 8 reps (pressing my right index finger into the spot where the pain was seemed to help). RH: 45-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 540-kilos x 6 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 420-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 16 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
stack x 20 r/p reps

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 82.45-kilos x 8+6+6 reps in about 60-seconds.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
Usual long warm ups for my left shoulder then
60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 4 reps (needs to be a better range)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 5 reps per arm

TPD
to 15+1 stacker plate x 6 reps

Wrist Curls
to LH:32.5-kilos x 6 reps and RH: 47.5-kilos (too heavy for today) x 5 reps

Bwt: 295lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Late as 1) stayed in bed lol and 2) online xmas shopping

Leg Press
to 550-kilos x 8 reps (hard)

Machine Squats
to 435-kilos x 6 reps (also hard)

Seated Leg Curl
to stack +5.5 stacker plates x 17 reps (no r/p)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 295lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Sheesh... I'm SOOOO sluggish today. Ok it's winter and we all slow down. Yeah I'm up in weight and that does it too. And, yeah, yesterday I 'smashed' (or 'killed it' as they say) legs but still... soooo slow. Heck it's nigh on 1pm and I just did pinch. I'm waking at 4am after a decent sleep but it's cold so... I think I need to start getting up when I wake. Anyway

Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 82.95-kilos x eek (4 x 5 with short rests but no way 60-seconds)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (3 x 1 next time)

Low Cable Row
to stack+5.5p x 15 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 175-kikos x 6 reps (8 tgt next time)

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 100-kilos x 4 reps (wanted 5)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 8 reps each (wanted 10 then saw I did 6 last time LOL)

TPD
to 15+1 stacker plate x 8 reps

DB Wrist Curls
to LH 32.5-kilos x 8 reps RH 47.5-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 293lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
If it's Monday it's a leg day

Leg Press
Played with seat position to push from the pegs on the heavy set
to 560-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5 stacker plates x 18 reps

Leg Extension
to stack to 18+2 x r/p reps

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Enjoyed a LITTLE lay in but not like last week. It's probably cos it's the day after legs and having to get up at 4am tomorrow for work. I trained closer to lunch than breakfast but it was all good.
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 82.95-kilos x 2 x 8 and 1 x 4 in about 75-seconds.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 1, 147.5-kilos x 2 x 1 and 150-kilos x 1 rep

Pullover Machine
to stack x 12 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 175-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 102.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps - I might see if my BP prog works

Hammer DB Curl
to 90-kilos an arm x 9 reps

TPD
to 17p x 6 reps

Wrist Curls
LH 32.5-kilos x 9 reps, RH 42.5-kilos x 7 reps

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 580-kilos x 8 reps (off of safeties)

Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos x 7 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5 stacker plates x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15+5 reps

Bwt: 293lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Enjoyed a LITTLE lay in but not like last week. It's probably cos it's the day after legs and having to get up at 4am tomorrow for work. I trained closer to lunch than breakfast but it was all good. Same as last week lol
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 83.45-kilos (need top double check I added .5)x 2 x 8 and 1 x *6* in about 75-seconds. Felt strong.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack+5.5 stacker plates on wide stirrup bar x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 175-kilos x 10 reps (had to pause at 5 and re-chalk)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Putting a little more into the gym cos I'll only hit the weights 2x next week.

Seated BB Press
to 102.5-kilos x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos a side x 10 reps @ (1 arm at a time)

TPD
to 16p x 7 reps

Wrist Roller
Using the one I made. Low, low weight = burn lol


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
It's not xmas eve (it is really) it's LEG DAY!! Ten minutes for literally the last couple of bits in the shops (seeing queues outside Asda at midnight... crazy) and gym time. Busy too.
Leg Press
to 600-kilos x 8 reps (could always be deeper)

Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos x 8 reps (fast too)

Seated Leg Curls
stack +5.5p x 19+1 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
stack x 20 reps (ouch!)

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Yep no other training this week. Lots and lots of eating of course. So, cue look of shock, I'm up another pound. Xmas day, boxing day and yesterday we managed to get out and do some walking all three days. In fact xmas day it was close to 4 miles.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 1 rep (just touched by Ken spotting - he didn't need to I'd have got it)

s/s

Mid Iso-Row
to 85-kilos a side x 6 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 180-kilos (actually 183.6) x 5 reps.

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 620-kilos x 8 reps from the safeties

SSB Squat

to 140-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to the stack+5.5p x 19+1 reps

Leg Extension
to the stack x 17+3 reps

Bwt 298lbs. My very heaviest back in the day was 299.6lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Aka the first day of 2019 and damn it was tough. Done before 9.30am

Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 83.45-kilos x 20 total (took four bites of the cherry in about 80 seconds). I'll be redoing thios again next week to get it back on plan.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Strong like bull.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 1 rep (no buggered spot - was solid)

Iso Pulldowns
to 80-kilos an arm x 6 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 180-kilos x 6 reps. I had more problems getting a collar off than I did lifting it. The only issue I've had recently is soft tissue soreness at the base of my right thumb

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 105-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 12 reps

TPD
to 16p x 8 reps

Wrist Roller - Freehand
5kg x 1 rep e/w, 6.25kg x 2 x 1 rep e/w

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
640-kilos x 8 reps (usual form)

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 4 reps (more there for next time)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5p x 19+1 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

The gym is putting a photo of me up on their wall of fame


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 83.45-kilos x 10+7+3 in about 65 seconds approx


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns - small v handle
to stack + 5.5 x 9 reps

DOHTBDL-TO
to 180-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
At the gym a little early (8am)cos I had a bunch of things that needed doing. And I still forgot one

Seated Press
Off. To 105-kilos x 3 x 1 hard reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 10 reps (all other sets were 13 inc 60-kilos). Brutal whole body stuff

TPD
to 16 + a half stacker plate x 8 reps

W/Roller
7.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps freehand

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 650-kilos x 8 reps

SSB Squats
to 145-kilos x 4 reps (hard)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5 stacker plates x 16+4 plates (as always squats kill my hams)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps (hard)

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
As per Tuesdays are a slow to get started day
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 83.95-kilos x 8+8+4* in about 75-seconds.
*The pause will be re-chalking and a few steps away.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
worked on rep form so
to 150-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

s/s

Iso Low Row
to 120-kilos x 8 reps an arm. That's all she holds using 20-kilo plates

DOHTBDL-TO
to 185-kilos x 4 reps - more there. I'd like to get to 200-kilos x 8-10 reps. Then do 1 x 500lbs 

Out after trail walking. Another 1000kcals gone. Photos on FB


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press 
to 100-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer Curls 
to 90-kilos x 10 reps @ arm

TPD
to 16.5p x 8 reps

Wrist Roller
7.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps H)

Bwt 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 660-kilos x 8 reps (heavy)

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5 x 20 reps (hard)

Leg Extension
to stack x 18+1+1 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
As per Tuesdays are a slow to get started day - I blame my leg workouts
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 84.45-kilos x 10+10* reps in about 60-seconds
*The pause will be re-chalking and a few steps away.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kilos x 1, 150-kilos x 1 and 152.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Low Cable Row
to stack+5.5p x 16 reps

DOHTBDL-TO
to 185-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 100-kilos x 5 ugly ass reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 11 hard reps

Tricep Pressdowns / Pushdowns
8p x 12 reps, 12p x 12 reps then I switched to pushdowns 17p x 15+ reps

Wrist Roller
10-kilos x 3 x 1 reps freehand as before


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 670-kilos x 8 reps

SSB Squats
I made a right meal of this. Too busy BS'ing with the boys before the last set. So I go back to the rack and bottomed out on the pins on rep 1. Embarrassed and annoyed (plus 2 girls were adjacent) I gritted my teeth and monstered it back up and then ground out another 7 reps (8 total when I'd wanted 6). So
145-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 20 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 r/p reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack + 5.5p x 10 hard reps - used the medium length double d bar

DOHTBDL-TO
to 190-kilos x 4 reps (to stick at until I get 8)

Bwt: 296lb (stomach issue over night)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Press
(I'll start alternating this with seated press)
to an easy 60-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 12 hard reps

Tricep PUSHdowns
to 18p x 12 reps (I'll stack this soon )

Wrist Roller
Usual form
to 11.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps b/w


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 680-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5p x 20 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 17+3 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
My slow day of the week. I have a lie in etc etc. It's the only day I do.

Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 85.45-kilos x 10+10* reps in about 60-seconds.
I slowly add a 1/2-kilo a week, sometimes less.*The pause will be re-chalking and a few steps away. Slowly adding weight and the 2x10 is a good sign too


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Windy as f**k last night. So my sleep was less than it ought to have been.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (last one was with a spot - he may have helped me more than I'd like)

DB Rows
to 90-kilos x 8 reps (used a wrist strap - made it easy)

DOHTBDL-TO
to 190-kilos x 5 reps (hands starting to open)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
At the gym early (around 7.30am). Another windy night (40mph)

Seated Press
to 100-kilos x 5 (wanted 6) reps

Hammer DB Curls
I did Sam Parker's challenge of 70's x 4 (I did 6 reps) per hand dropping to 35-kilos (I did 10 reps). No straps (I only use 'em on the 90's)

Tricep PUSHDowns
to stack x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 12.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (ran out of time)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 690-kilos x 8 reps. As always it's footplate x 20 reps to warm the legs, hips etc up. Then 200-kilos x 8 and 400-kilos x 8 to prepare. These are done to depth. The max is, as always, done to a shallower depth (from the safety bars)

SSB Squats
to 150-kilos x 6 reps. To the point where my ass hit's a bench (it means I make depth every time).

Seated Leg Curls
to the stack + 5.5p x 12+4+4 reps (again the squats take the edge off)

Leg Extensions
to the stack x 15+5 reps

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
A couple of errands to do before training.

Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 85.95-kilos x 10+5+1 reps in about 75-seconds.
Upped another 1/2-kilo but damn I hit the wall today. I'll be staying with this for 2 weeks I think. Not far to go to 90-kilos.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
Not that heavy today. I switched to using the power rack.

Iso-mid-row
to 85-kilos x 7 reps

DOHTBDL-TO
to 190-kilos x 2 x 3 reps

Bwt: 300lbs (that'd be the fruit cake I ate on top of everything else yesterday ha ha)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Today's magic number is 14
Seated BB Press
to 100-kilos x 4 and then a 2nd set of 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
'only' to 60-kilos x 14 reps

Tricep Pushdowns (used the harder machine)
7p x 14 reps, 14p x 14 reps, stack x 8 reps (hard)

Wrist Roller
15-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The leg workout was fine in and of itself. But the damned trail walk after... oof. Less the distance (5-6km) but tiny sheep trail footpaths and a LOT of changes in elevation. The walks stop me stiffening up but damn they deplete my glycogen.

Leg Press
to the full whack - 700-kilos x 8 reps (time to up the reps)

Power Squat Machine
I decided to up the angle of the footplate (there are 5 positions and I'm usually on No3) to position 4 (steeper). In this way I can rack it myself. I held back from maxing it out too much so 'only' went to 400-kilos
to 400-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 15+3+2 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 16+4 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 85.95-kilos x 10+9 reps in about 75-seconds.

The usual slow Tuesday start. It's the leg workout and 'hella' walk right after.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 5 x 1 and 1 x 2 reps

Lat Pulldowns (hard machine)
Narrow stirrup style handle
to stack+3p x 9+3 reps (previous sets 15 reps)

DOTBDL-TO
to 190-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (belt popped open on late rep of the 3rd set)

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Rack in use so...
Iso Press
to 65-kilos a side x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 14 reps

Overhead Tricep Extensions
to 11p x 14 reps

Wrist Roller
to 16.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 10 reps

SSB Squat
(had to wait for a Powerlifter to finish)
to 155-kilos x 4 reps (more there bjut damn it took the edge off the next two exercises)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5p x 13+7 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 14+3+3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 86.45-kilos x 8+7 reps in about 75-seconds.

The usual slow Tuesday start. It's the leg workout the day before and pretty much the only day I enjoy a late start.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 (iffy) then 2 x 1 getting the groove sorted, 2 and then 3 reps

Iso Lat Pulldown
to 80-kilos x 6 reps @

DOTBDL-TO
Hit the wall here.
to 190-kilos x 4, 3 then 1 rep... sheesh

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 4 reps (last one was ugly)

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 15 reps an arm

Overhead Tricep Extension
to 12p x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 20-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Upper right arm was 20-inches dead and the forearm 16 1/2 inch (biggest it has been)

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

I've just been asked about competing in Dubai. As in flying out this week... damn. I can't go. Several reasons - not last cos my passport is well out of date. Expenses would have been covered. If I have any old man strength in me next year I'll be down for this. Dubai baby!


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
A little earlier and at a faster pace as I had a dental appt after at noon (no probs at all which is nice)

Leg Press
Up all reps to 12 so...
to 650-kilos x 12 (I'll do 700 x 12 next time)

Power Squat Machine
Foot plate as last time (H4) to 410-kilos x 4 reps (more there if I wanted)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5 x 12+4+4 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 86.45-kilos x 10+8 (nearly 9) reps in about 75-seconds.
The usual slow Tuesday start. Yesterday I ate what was for me the biggest steak I've ever had. Aldi's did a 'cowboy' steak (essentially the same as a Tomahawk steak). 940g on the bone (about 2lbs or 32oz total). I treated myself to this beast and managed to eat 99% of it with the cats getting some nibbles through the meal. Deffo fuel for a workout.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 2 x 1 then 2, 3, 2 (wanted 2 x 3)

Lat Pulldown - small V handle
to stack+5.5p x 12 reps

DOTBDL-TO
got to 190-kilos and wanted 5. Same as last time 

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 5 hard ugly reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 8 reps (aim for 15 over the next few weeks)

Overhead Tricep Extension
to 12 + 1 stacker plate x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 20-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (I'll stick with this weight for a little while)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
200-kilos x 15 reps, 400-kilos x 15 reps, 660-kilos x 12 reps

SSB Squats
to 160-kilos x 4 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 17+3 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 86.45-kilos x 20 total reps but it took way longer than I'd have liked.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1, 2, 2* and 3 (* I wanted 3 reps)

Pullover Machine
to stack x 15 reps

DOTBDL-TO
I wanted to work to 5 plates a side (213.6kg) x 1 reps. Didn't happen. Dropped to 170-kilos x 3 reps (easy)

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
These back to back storms (being given names now) and the wind that comes with them is seriously disrupting my sleep. Grr

Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 1 rep. Got up, adjusted my position, did 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos @ x 9 reps

OHTE
to 12p +1 plate x 10 reps

Wrist Roller
The same weight as before. I was wearing a sports top and I could really feel the pump from this.
2-inch thick - 20-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press 
to 670-kilos x 12 (other sets at 15 as before)

Power Squat Machine 
to 420-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5 stacker plates x 20 reps (19+ a very quick pause then 20)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Stomach a little off last night.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 86.95-kilos x 20 total reps. What I did today was limit myself to 5 reps and then a pause. The pause was to walk away from the set up rubbing a little more chalk into my hands. I'd stop at my leg extension machine, slowly walk back, then do 5 more. Once I hit the 90-kilos I'll check out the time more accurately.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1, 2 and then 2 x 3 reps

Dumbbell Row
to 90-kilos x 12 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 175-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 10 hard as f**k reps

OHTE
to 12.5P x 12 reps

Wrist Roller
to 20-kilos x 3 reps (pumped my forearms to over 16.5-inches)

Bwt: 296lbs (iffy belly again)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Slight throat infection thing today upon waking. Hmm

SSB Squat (leg press in use)
to 170-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 680-kilos x 8 reps (other sets 15 reps)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack plus 5.5p x 20 reps

Leg Ext
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Awake in fits and starts half the night with the infection. Nothing major just bloody well annoying. Ginger tea with eucalyptus honey last night and beechams and paracetamol this morning. Die germs die
Two Hand Pinch
Same set/rep set up as before (around 80-seconds total). Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, *87.45-kilos* x 20 total reps. Not for from 90-kilos now.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Still got that head cold. Lovely -.-
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (I'd have liked 1 x 4 reps)

Mid-Iso Row
to 80-kilos a side x 4 reps @ (one arm at a time)

Adj Thick bar 
60-kilos x 3 reps @, 90-kilos x 3 reps @, 130-kilos x 3 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Still sniffing. Die germs die
Iso Press
(rack in use)
to 70-kilos @ side x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 11 reps

OHTE
to 12p x 12 reps (ballsed up - so up a plate next time)

Wrist Roller
21.25-kilos x 2 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Cold almost gone = nice
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps (other sets 15 reps)

Power Squat
to 460-kilos (max load) x 4 reps (need to go deeper and do more reps)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
As per if I train double hard on legs the day before then it's that little bit harder to kick ass. Upped a half kilo and got it done anyway.
Two Hand Pinch
Same set/rep set up as before (around 80-seconds total). Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 87.95-kilos x 20 (4 cluster sets of 5 reps - usual short rest between). Not far from 90-kilos now.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
A good days training. I'm thinking of rotating grip exercises on Thursdays.
Close Grip Bench Press

to 140-kilos x 1 rep, then 2 x 4 reps*

Lat Pulldowns (hard machine)
wide bar to stack x 12 reps

Rolling Thunder Handle
Stiff as all hell. I've not touched it in a year
to 150-kilos* (plus the handle) x 3 x 1 reps left hand (failed one) and 4 right hand.

* = nice
Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Early start - 8.00am. Change of plan after.
Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 3 reps (better depth and more reps next time)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 12 reps (a pb I think)

OHTE
to 13p x 8 reps (more there)

No wrist roller today as my hands were fried yesterday


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
if it's Monday it's leg day... also on the clock as we had stuff to do after
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 10 reps

SSB Squats
to 180-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (it's the first time in a VERY long time I've done 4 plates a side so I was 100% feeling this out).
As before doing SSB Squats f**ks me on the following.

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 20 reps (DD)

Leg Extension
to stack x 20 reps (DD)

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Brutal day. Not so much the gym but the walk up a hill over Swansea Bay after. Path... pfft. Use the bike trail and tramp over the marsh when your legs are shot lol

Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 1, then 2 x 2 reps (up to three next time)

Low Cable Row
to stack + 5.5 stacker plates x 12 reps (other sets 15 reps)

DOTBDL-TO
to 170-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Zero Wrist Roller work cos my hands cramped up from the thick bar yesterday

Seated BB Press
to 102.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
stopped at 11 reps x 90-kilos

OHTE
Wearing my elbow sleeves (on my wrists) yet forgot to actually pull them up (d'uh) to 13p x 12 reps

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 12 reps

Power Squat
to 460-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5p x 20 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 r/p reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
My usual 'oh my god I could stay in bed all day' Monday night / Tuesday morning. Snack at 3am followed by a late for me breakfast (did 30 mins paint undercoating of the bathroom walls beforehand) turned into a GOOD pinch session.
Two Hand Pinch
Same set/rep set up as before (around 80-seconds total). Equ (27.7kg) x 20 reps, 57.7-kilos x 20 reps, 90.2kg-kilos x 20 (3 cluster sets of 7, 7 and 6) reps - usual short rest between.

Now I'll work on the time. I'll have this record in the next 2-3 weeks max.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
I had a day off. No1 reason was we wanted to go see one of the replica Iron Thrones from Game of Thrones in Cardiff and do a little relaxed shopping. Hence today I did the Thursday workout (I preferred it over the usual Friday session).

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 4 x 2 reps (nigh on 3 reps on the first set)

Iso Low Rows
to 120-kilos x 8 reps (all she'll hold)

Adjustable Thick Handle work
to 131.25-kilos x 2 x 1 and then 1 x 2 reps RH and almost 1 x 2 LH (just missed lock out on the 2nd rep)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 13 reps (10+3 - slight outer quad cramp so I had to briefly pause)

SSB Squat
to 170-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5p x 20 reps (17+3)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps (18+2)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Legs feeling yesterdays workout. I ran a test session, camera etc inc, of today's workout. Nearly there.
Two Hand Pinch
To 90.2 x 14+6 reps (13 in the 60-second window)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps BH

Iso Mid-Row
to 90-kilos x 5 reps a side

Rolling Thunder
to 141.25-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 4 reps (deeper form next time)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 12 reps

OHTE
to 14p x 10 reps (sleeves on this time ha ha)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Up early watch GOT (epic episode) and then killed it in the gym.
Leg Press
O x 20 reps, 200-kilos x 20 reps, 400-kilos x 14 reps (outer quads feeling the last 4)

Power Squat Machine
150-kilos x 8 reps, 300-kilos x 8 reps, 460-kilos x 6 reps (got my ass down a little more on 6th)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5 p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 (16+4) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
I spent far too much time sorting out crap today. It put me way behind and the session was crap
Two Hand Pinch
To 90.2 x 20 reps total - but poor as f**k


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Still chasing my tail from Tuesday (money owed, bills and a crazy ass quote for roof work... as in 'HOW MUCH!!?')

Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 3 x 2 reps (4 x 2 next time)

Lat Pulldowns - v-handle
to stack x 12 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 175-kilos x 6/7 reps (lost count)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
A little behind as I had another roofer over and the quote is HALF the one yesterday. If the previous one required me to have a lay down then this one is get the champers out.
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 4 reps (better than last week)

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 15 reps (lack of time)

OHTE
to 13.5 (again!!) x 8 reps (d'uh!!)

Bwt: a shade under 300lbs oof


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 15 n/s reps

SSB Squat
to 170-kilos x 6 reps (took a few seconds between reps)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5 p x 15+4+1 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 16+4 reps

Bwt: 296lbs (shorts and t-shirts)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another less than stellar workout on pinch. Hmm. Yet the leg workout from hell yesterday was that brutal my hips ached in the evening. It started out with a super easy warm up and then I hit the wall on the heavy stuff. The only other difference to my routine was a short early-ish visit to town to the bank for some work I'm getting done on the house.

Two Hand Pinch
to 90.2-kilos x 20 total reps - needs to be BETTER!

In other news I'm now repping for a UK based grip company GodsofGrip - hit me up for a 10% off code if you need to


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 3 x 2 reps

DB Row
to 80-kilos L and 90-kilos R x 12 reps (other sets 15)

Adj Thick Bar
to 132.5-kilos x 2L and 3R x 1 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 13 reps - so damned hard

OHTE
to 14p x 8 damned hard reps

Bwt: 298lbs

I think the higher reps on rows wore me out for today


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Another nice leg blast. I took my time. I also received my 1st (of hopefully many) care packages from GodsofGrip. I'll be road testing that baby (a new 250 gripper in red chrome).

Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 13+4 reps (needed a pause)

Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 7 reps (managed to pin my belt so...)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 16+4 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 15+5 reps

Bwt: 294lbs sans jacket


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 90-kilos x 20 total reps - still not where I want this to be

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 4 x 2 reps

Iso Pulldowns
to 80-kilos x 1-2 (too heavy) 75-kilos x 1-2 (ditto) and 60-kilos x 8 reps

Rolling Thunder 
to 142.5-kilos LH: 3 x 1 reps RH: 2 x 1 reps and 1 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 105-kilos x 5 reps (wanted 6)

Hammer DB Curls
stopped at 60-kilos x 15 reps

DB Tricep Kickbacks
NB: kept the elbow high - zero cheating
5-kilos x 15 reps, 7.5-kilos x 15 reps
Done right the outer head feels like it's cramping up

Skull Crushers
4 sets to 49-kilos x 12 reps

Bwt: 295lbs in shorts and a t-shirt


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
200-kilos x 17 reps, 400-kilos x 17 reps, 700-kilos x 17 reps

Safety Bar Squats
to 170-kilos x 7 reps (brutal)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5 p x 15+5 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
You know it's a good leg workout the day before when 1) I go to stretch my quads and my hams cramp up and 2) (as usual) I wanna lay in bed lol

Two Hand Pinch
to 90.2-kilos x 21 (3 x 7) reps


----------



## PSevens2017

Mobster said:


> *Monday*
> Leg Press
> *200-kilos x 17 reps, 400-kilos x 17 reps, 700-kilos x 17 reps*
> 
> Safety Bar Squats
> to 170-kilos x 7 reps (brutal)
> 
> Seated Leg Curls
> to stack + 5.5 p x 15+5 reps
> 
> Leg Extensions
> to stack x 20 reps
> 
> Bwt: 297lbs


 Ave it!! Loving that jump up to 700 kg mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mobster

600-kilos is so so. So it has to be done 

*Thursday*
Nice session
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (4-8 or 3 x 2 next time)

Iso Low Row
to 120-kilos x 8 reps

DOHTOTBDL
to 175-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 290-kilos (not boots just light shoes, shirt n short)


----------



## Mobster

D'uh... bwt 290-kilos lol. Pounds!!

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 105-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 15 reps (had to watch my hand opening a little)

Tricep Kickbacks
5-kilos x 15 reps, 10-kilos x 15 reps (gotta be super careful on form)

Lying Skull Crushers - EZ bar
to 44-kilos x 12 reps

Bwt: 291lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
What a session... two PB's (*) and I nigh on injured myself.

Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 18 reps*

Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos x 8 reps*

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 20 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 292lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual late start. I made sure to warm up and loosen my lower back a little (my left lower side is a little stiff and sore).
Two Hand Pinch
Usual weight x 3 sets of 8 reps (I had to reset my hands on the 2nd and 3rd set - like a few seconds to do so).


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Lower left back still a little sore.
Close Grip Bench Press
Played around with a wider grip for the first time in years. Worked to a paused on the chest (as per usual warm up poundages) 120kg. Then, idiot that I am, I did a small misload. 140kg (3 x 20 a side as per) plus 5-kilos on one and 2.5 on the other. Then nearly made it worse by meaning to load to 145-kilos and ADDING a 5 in lieu of the 2.5 and so on. I eventually decided to do 145-kilos x 2 x 1 reps and did a grind with 150-kilos x 1 rep

Lat Pulldowns on harder machine - wider double stirrup bar
to stack +1p x 12 reps

Adj/T/Bar
to max x fail due to sore back.

Off on a gentle walk after.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Lower left back still a tad sore but slowly getting better. I've a vibrating chair here which I used yesterday to massage the area.

Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 15 reps

TKB
to 10-kilos x 13 reps

Skull Crushers
to 46.5-kilos x 12 reps

Bwt: 293lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
No leg work yesterday. That lower left back twinge felt like it needed a rest. Today's 2HP session was... sh*t.
Two Hand Pinch
to 27 total reps. But very dribs and drabs. I may rethink the whole 20 reps with 90kg


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 152.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (more there if I wanted to)

Dumbbell Row
No strap today (#phatmuscle challenge)
to 90-kilos x 12 reps

Rolling Thunder
to 143.75-kilos x RH: 1, 2, 1, 1 reps and LH: 1, 1, F and F reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 16 reps

TKB
to 12.5-kilos x 8 reps

TPD

to 14p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
After a week off legs I'm back on it. To see if it made a difference (it did) I squatted first.
SSB Squat
to 180-kilos x 3 reps (PB)

Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps (major cramp in the right calf)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 20 r/pause reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 17 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## PSevens2017

Mobster said:


> *Monday*
> After a week off legs I'm back on it. To see if it made a difference (it did) I squatted first.
> SSB Squat
> to 180-kilos x 3 reps (PB)
> 
> *Leg Press
> to 700-kilos x 8 reps *(major cramp in the right calf)
> 
> Seated Leg Curls
> to stack +5.5p x 20 r/pause reps
> 
> Leg Extension
> to stack x 17 reps
> 
> Bwt: 296lbs


 Loving that, mate, nice job. Loading up the leg press.


----------



## Mobster

Cheers. Fun unloading too. But I was aiming for 18 reps

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
So I felt like a change today. Usual warm up. 57.7-kilos x 1 rep. 77.7-kilos x 1 rep, 97.7-kilos x 1 rep then 107.7-kilos x air but not full height. Another attempt x fail.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Low Cable Row (double stirrup medium width handle)
to stack +5.5p x 15 reps

DOTBDL-TO
to 177.5-kilos (actually a little over 180kg) x 5 reps (wanted 6)

BWT: 294lbs (light shoes not boots as last time)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 5 reps (work on depth of the rep)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos (meant to be 80kg x 17 but I brought a 90 over by mistake) x 12 reps.
Brutal as always

Tricep KB
to 12.5-kilos x 10 reps

Tricep Pushdown
to 14p x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
*Damn training was hard today. I'm talking ass draggingly so. I ate real well yesterday evening (16oz 'big daddy' rump steak from Aldi's, sweet potato and followed up with cheesecake) so was a little suprised to see a pound or two off the scale and me flagging. It may well be that the couple of PB's etc recently were a 'peak' for me and I need to change things up. I also got a warning twinge in my lower left back again. The only thing/s different was a little late start (like 30 mins) and I only had 1 coffee.

Leg Press
Usual warm ups and then 200kg x 18 reps, 400kg (felt heavy as above) x 18 and then I held back by doing one more than the last 'held back' set of last week with 700kg x 9.

Power Squat
My back feels like I might need to get a little osteo work done. Anyway zero probs with 150kg x 8 reps, 300kg x 8 reps and then fill blown WTF with the max at 460kg x 1 rep*. I wasn't gonna risk injury foolishly (I ignored the twinge the last time at rep 6 and carried on to the PB at 8 reps).

Seated Leg Curl
Again felt heavy (it being relative of course). 12p x 20 reps, 17p x 20 reps, stack +5.5p x 10 reps*

Leg Extensions
Zero issues here. No 2nd wind but job down. 10p x 20 reps, 15p x 20 reps, stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 293lbs* I honestly felt like I had eaten well and was wearing boots and jogging bottoms etc and yet 3-4lbs??


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another day of not chasing the reps over chasing the weight on Pinch and all the better for it. I had more in me. Apart from the warm ups all the other sets were 'hands off' every time between reps (so a few seconds rest-pause, reset, then go)
Two Hand Pinch
to set up (22.7kg) x 8 reps, 52.7kg x 3 reps, 77.7kg x 3 reps, 87.7kg x 3 reps, 97.7kg x 3 reps and then 102.7kg x 3 reps (with a feeling of 2-3 more if I wanted it)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Good solid session
Close Grip Bench Press
including a 10-count pause at 120kg then 152.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Mid-Iso Row
to 90-kilos x 6 heavy reps

Adjustable Thick bar
to 133.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps BH


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 2 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 17 reps

Tricep Kickbacks
to 12.5-kilos x 11 reps

Tricep Pressdown (H machine)
to 13.5p x 10 reps

Bwt: 295lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Eased up a little and did a LOT (for me) of warming up and stretching etc to get limber and work the kinks out of my lower back. Also super humid out today (70f and 76% humidity)
Leg Press
held back a little on the reps today
200kg x 20 reps, 400kg x 15 reps, 700kg x 10 reps

SSB Squat
to 160kilos x 6 reps (one at a time baby)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5p x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Same 'hands off' between reps etc as before
Two Hand Pinch
to set up (22.7kg) x 8 reps, 52.7kg x 3 reps, 77.7kg x 3 reps, 87.7kg x 3 reps, 97.7kg x 3 reps and then 103.95kg x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. That 160kg short range target is in sight.

Iso Pulldowns
to 75-kilos x 6 heavy ass reps

Rolling Thunder
Usual stiff handle. I dropped a bit on the LH to get solid reps in and upped it on the right from 3 weeks back
LH: set up +140-kilos x 3 x 1 reps
RH: set up +145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Yeah it's hot. Yeah the curl reps were brutal. Yeah...
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 18 reps @

TKB
to 12.5-kilos x 12 reps

TPD
Too damned pumped n sweaty to get the elbow supports on so...
to 13+stacker plate x 8 reps

Bwt: 293lbs - time to feed ha ha!


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Had a rest day and hit the beach (Caswell bay). Scorchio 

*Friday*
Did the Thursday workout today

Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Dumbbell Row
to 90-kilos x 13 reps (used a strap)

DOHTBDL-TO
to 180-kiloa x 4 r/pause reps (feeling any back issues out). No chalk used

Bwt: 291lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Stomach off half the night and so the leg workout was a grind but job done. I also cut some steel into 4-feet lengths ready for my 2-day strength display at the Aberdare MC races (July 20th and 21st)
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 13 reps

SSB Squat
to 160-kilos x 7 reps (every one horrid ha ha)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5p x 20 reps ns

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps ns


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
My ass was DRAGGING all day at work. Legs Tuesday and a 12 hour shift...

*Thursday*
I was still feeling the effects today. However, I managed to bend that piece of steel (48x1.5x.5-inches) in practice for the upcoming event

Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (on rep 3 I hit one of the stirrup points... but ground it out)

Low Cable Rows
warming up the muscles to bend the steel.
12p x 8 reps, 17p x 8 reps

DOTBDL-TO
It should have been the adjustable but I left it at home
to 182.5-kilos x 3 r/p reps (wanted 4 but I was too damned tired)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Did a little catalog tearing as practice for the upcoming event.
I eased up on a couple of things as it'd been 2 weeks since I did shoulders and arms

Seated press
to 110-kilos x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
80-kilos x 18 reps @ (brutal as always)

TKB
15-kilos x 8 reps (hard)

TPD
to 13p + a half stacker plate x 8 eayish reps


----------



## jake87

Silly weights you're pushing here! Don't know about you but the humidity is playing havoc with training atm


----------



## Mobster

jake87 said:


> Silly weights you're pushing here! Don't know about you but the humidity is playing havoc with training atm


 Deffo today. I started struggling to breath today but it eased up after a bit.

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 14 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 380-kilos x 6 reps (no issues today)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5p x 15+4+1 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 19+1 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
upped the weight a fraction and ground out 3 (of 5) ugly ass singles which tore my skin a little (not a good idea two days out from an event).

*Thursday*
Only bench. The rest would have sapped me for Saturday and Sundays efforts
Close Grip Bench Press
to 157.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps and then I did a 1 rep pause with 140-kilos and that was all she wrote.

Moody belly last night meant I dropped 5lbs bwt


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
First session in a week (I needed a rest after both hard training and the show weekend). I took it easy

Leg Press
to 600-kilos x 12 reps

SSB Squats
to 140-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl
(the seat position adjuster was broke)
to stack +5.5p x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15+3+2 reps

Stomach off (took pills after) so bwt 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another day with my foot off the gas a little.
Two Hand Pinch
to 102.7-kilos x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Still holding back a little.

Close Grip Bench Press
worked with 72 year old Ken Williams. He stopped at 115-kilos (not too bad for 72).
to 140-kilos x 1 x 2 reps and 2 x 3 reps

Lat Pulldowns
wide bar to stack x 12 reps

Rolling Thunder 
to 125kg over set up x 2 x 3 reps each hand

Bwt: down to 293lbs.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Still an easy day
Iso Press
Rack in use so
to 60-kilos a side x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 8 reps

Tricep KickBack
to 10-kilos x 10 reps

Tricep pressdown
to 14p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Still holding back a little
Leg Press
to 610-kilos x 8 reps (easy - the 400kg before was harder)

Power Squat Machine
to 400-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curl
Seat forward from the usual spot)
to stack +5.5p x 20 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Overloaded by 5kg and wondered...no lol. Back to the right weight and I could have done another set or two (I will next time)
Two Hand Pinch
to 102.7-kilos x 1, 1 and then 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
My 55th birthday

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 and then 2 x 3 reps

Pullovers
to stack x 12 reps

One Hand Deadlifts
to 120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps per hand - no hook grip

Then off to the beach


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
DB Press
My left arm doesn't like this at all. Only worked to 12.5-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 10 reps

Tricep Kickback
to 12.5-kilos x 12 reps

Tricep Pressdown
to 14p + 1 stacker plate x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to an easy 620-kilos x 8 reps

SSB Squats
to 150-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + stacker plates x 18+1+1 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 18+1+ reps

bwt: 293lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Man on a mission today. Something I've waited, or so it seems, too long to happen has finally done so. So a bunch of 'dominoes' are set to fall and I've pushed it to start ha ha. Ergo yet another late session for me.
Two Hand Pinch
to 102.7-kilos x 1, 2 and then 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Benched today as we did (mainly her) a zip wire thing yesterday.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 and then 3 x 3 reps

Mid-Iso Row
to 80-kilos a side x 6 reps @

Rolling Thunder
to 127.5-kilos x 1 and then 3 x 3 reps BH

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
In the gym at 7.30 am. 
Leg Press
to 630-kilos x 8 easy reps

Power Squat Machine
to 410-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5 plates x 18+1+1 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 295lbs


----------



## anna1

Mobster said:


> *Thursday*
> My 55th birthday
> 
> Close Grip Bench Press
> to 140-kilos x 1 and then 2 x 3 reps
> 
> Pullovers
> to stack x 12 reps
> 
> One Hand Deadlifts
> to 120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps per hand - no hook grip
> 
> Then off to the beach


 Just saw this

Happy belated birthday then !

Hope you had a lovely time x


----------



## Mobster

TY - it was a lovely day down there.

*Tuesday*
New bells and whistles camera arrived today (head banging getting it to connect to my phone - still not done) during the session. Not distracting at all... much  
Two Hand Pinch
to 103.2-kilos x 3 x 1 reps and 1 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
STILL faffing with the camera. Took it to the gym and no one could get it to link to my phone

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 then 4 x 3 reps

Iso Pulldowns
to 80-kilos x 8 reps a side

Adjustable Thick Bar
to 115-kilos x 3 x 1 reps
Couldn't find what I did last time so...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Some bonkers weights lifted as usual(I sometimes pop in here for a look).

Something I notice is that your triceps seem 'weak' compared to your biceps, yet you press reasonable weights? Am I missing something?


----------



## Mobster

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some bonkers weights lifted as usual(I sometimes pop in here for a look).
> 
> Something I notice is that your triceps seem 'weak' compared to your biceps, yet you press reasonable weights? Am I missing something?


 Ahh it's my shorthand and how machines are rated. Most fellas at the gym use the multi-cable machine which uses a double ratio pulley set up. I think the set up is too light.

I use the lat machine. It doesn't say what the kilos are so I note the number of plates on the stack. My last set is usually with 3/4 or so of the stack. I googled what it was and a stack is 200kg but it'll feel like 120-140kg. So 3/4 is around 90k-100kg or so. As you say my seated barbell press is 100kg/220lbs+ and my close grip bench 300lbs+

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 102.5kg x 4 hard reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60kg x 15 reps

Tricep Pressdown
to 15p x 8 reps

Tricep Kick Backs
to 12.5kg x 8 reps

Bwt: in spite of moody belly (spiced food) 295lbs


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@Mobster thanks for explaining. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
It might be a bank holiday here (aka national holiday) but so what... we train.
Safety Bar Squats
Still working back up. Done first as Leg Press was in use. Slight twinge on 2nd set.
to 160-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 640-kilos x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack+5.5p x 21 reps (upping the reps on this and LE)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 16+4+1 reps

bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 103.2-kilos x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 1 and then x 3 x 2 reps

Iso Low Row
to 120-kilos x 8 reps

One Hand Dead Lifts
to 122.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps LH and 2 x 2 and 1 x 1 RH (back twinges)

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 15 reps

Tricep Kickback
to 12.5-kilos x 12 reps

Tricep Pressdowns
to 15p + 1 stacker plate x 8 reps

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press 
to 650-kilos x 8 easy reps

Power Squat Machine 
to 420-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 22 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 18+4 reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Redbeard85

Incredible weight here! Monday leg days are the best :thumb


----------



## Mobster

Hardest all over day of the week.

*Tuesday*
No chance of a lay in today. I had five new steel exterior doors arrive (for my home - a former club house) at 7.30am or so. A couple are seriously heavy and the rest just heavy ha ha. Even with a neighbor giving me a hand with the last two I was sweating - all before breakfast. It'll be a veritable Fort Knox when it's done (with luck next week). Then I had my builder over (I have a 'my builder' now lol) literally after I did 2 x 1 reps on the heavy set. So between rep 2 and rep 3 there was a 30 minute gap. But going all over the building kept me warmed up.
Two Hand Pinch
to 103.2-kilos x 7 x 1 reps


----------



## Redbeard85

fu**ing hell man, what you hiding in that house to have heavy steal doors :confused1: or who you keeping out :lol:

Sounds like a busy day, get some grub in ya


----------



## Mobster

Redbeard85 said:


> fu**ing hell man, what you hiding in that house to have heavy steal doors :confused1: or who you keeping out :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a busy day, get some grub in ya


 I had a burglar (who I caught) back in 2013.

*Thursday*
Swapped sessions around so Ken Williams and I can bench together tomorrow. Iso Press in lieu of Seated Press as the rack was in use.

Iso Press
to 75-kilos a side x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 16 reps

Tricep Kickbacks
to 15-kilos x 8 reps

Tricep Pressdowns
to 15p +1 stacker plate x 9 reps

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Redbeard85

One look at you and that thief woulda been a puddle on the floor Mob haha!

65kg on hammer curls?! Very nice!


----------



## Mobster

Redbeard85 said:


> One look at you and that thief woulda been a puddle on the floor Mob haha!
> 
> 65kg on hammer curls?! Very nice!


 My best is 90kg a hand (done one arm at a time). There's a video on YT

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 4 x 2 reps0

Lat Pulldowns - wide stirrup handle - hard machine
to stack x 12 reps

Rolling Thunder
to 130-kilos x 1, 1 then 3 x 3 reps per hand


----------



## Redbeard85

Mobster said:


> My best is 90kg a hand (done one arm at a time). There's a video on YT
> 
> *Friday*
> Close Grip Bench Press
> to 142.5-kilos x 4 x 2 reps0
> 
> Lat Pulldowns - wide stirrup handle - hard machine
> to stack x 12 reps
> 
> Rolling Thunder
> to 130-kilos x 1, 1 then 3 x 3 reps per hand


 Eyes water reading your weights Mob.

Link us up on that vid, wouldn't mind checking that out :thumbup1:


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Week off, bar today, while we went away for two days and then I've had the builders in.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

DB Rows
to 90-kilos x 15 reps @ (PB)

Adj/T/Bar
to 120-kilos x 3 x 1 reps @


----------



## Mobster

Redbeard85 said:


> Eyes water reading your weights Mob.
> 
> Link us up on that vid, wouldn't mind checking that out :thumbup1:


----------



## JLawson90

no disrespect intended, and you're clearly still a strong guy dont get me wrong .. but I wouldn't exactly class them as proper hammer curls as you're half shrugging/swinging them up


----------



## Sasnak

More vids of these lifts please Steve :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK)

JLawson90 said:


> no disrespect intended, and you're clearly still a strong guy dont get me wrong .. but I wouldn't exactly class them as proper hammer curls as you're half shrugging/swinging them up


 No disrespect.....

https://www.gripboard.com/index.php?/topic/47589-under-the-spotlight-grip-profile-steve-gardener/

I'd say the bloke knows what he's doing, not that I know much about grip training. 



Sasnak said:


> More vids of these lifts please Steve :thumb


 YouTube search his name?


----------



## JLawson90

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd say the bloke knows what he's doing, not that I know much about grip training.


 I agree, never said he didn't or that he isn't strong (he is bloody strong) I'm just saying it's not *realllyyy* a hammer curl is it? if a newbie was doing that they'd get absolutely roasted for the form


----------



## BLUE(UK)

JLawson90 said:


> I agree, never said he didn't or that he isn't strong (he is bloody strong) I'm just saying it's not *realllyyy* a hammer curl is it? if a newbie was doing that they'd get absolutely roasted for the form


 I was more saying that he knows what he's doing (for him) and that although it's not what a purist would deem as the correct execution of the exercise, it perhaps works the parts of the bicep/forearm that Mobster wants to target. And for the sake of ease, he calls it a hammer curl because what else could he describe it as without writing an essay about it?


----------



## Mobster

JLawson90 said:


> no disrespect intended, and you're clearly still a strong guy dont get me wrong .. but I wouldn't exactly class them as proper hammer curls as you're half shrugging/swinging them up


 Oh I never claimed they were strict. Plus at 90kg they are ALWAYS gonna be ugly lol

*Monday*
Back on it - still a little work happening at the house. But upping it a notch at the gym.

Leg Press
to 660-kilos x 8 reps (as per the last few weeks the 2nd set at 400kg is harder)

Safety Bar Squats
to 160-kilos x 4 reps (held back here)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 23 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 23 (15+8) reps

Bwt: 296lbs


----------



## Mobster

I do them more for the Brachial muscle than I do biceps. I'm like 90% of us in that when I started out it was all about muscle and bodybuilding. Around 2000 I got into what I'm world class at - grip strength. Since that point any size and or muscle I've added has been a bonus rather than anything I'm working for.

On the curls: I only write the top weights down. So warmups and the first 2 sets are far more strict. As I go up in weight they become more of a 'cross body cheat hammer curl'. At 90kg/198lbs they are so damned heavy you are pulling on the WHOLE body. So yep the shoulder goes up (I try to keep it down) and I'm not standing up straight.

Yeah - put my name - steve gardener and add 'grip' and there's videos, articles and photos etc.


----------



## JLawson90

that's fair, and like I said originally, I wasn't criticising just saying hah ..

I wish I had some of your grip strength though! the farmers walk at my competition at the weekend was a bit of a bitch!


----------



## JLawson90

genuine question .. do you think you could beat Mark Felix' world record on the Hercules hold? he just broke his own record very recently


----------



## Mobster

JLawson90 said:


> genuine question .. do you think you could beat Mark Felix' world record on the Hercules hold? he just broke his own record very recently


 Probably not. I say that cos I competed against him 2x at Bodypower on the Rolling Thunder event and, at best, I was a pace maker. I lifted at world class level... but Mark was in world record form lol


----------



## Mobster

Quick side story. So I've competed in multiple European Grip Championships a few years back. I won 2 (Spain and Germany). On the Rolling Thunder, when it's been included, at the German one my opener was what the others did their last (and failed) attempts on. My first RT event at Bodypower the final 3 was me, Mark Felix and Brian Shaw (yes that Brian Shaw). Brian and I hit the buffers at, IIRC, 117.5-kilos. We both missed, again IIRC, 120-kilos. Mark, not yet at his best, smashed it. So me and a worlds strongest man are fkin 2nd and Mark is first. His back is WAAAYYYY stronger than mine and his hands are about the same (probably thicker though). He grafts for a living (plasterer) whereas my P/Time job is semi-physical. The following year when we competed again I'd been paid to referee the amateurs and then just Mark and I lifted in the 'pros'. He broke the world record. The rules have been changed since then but he was, I think, around the 150+ kg to my 121 something or other kg. So 30kg or 20% give or take better. On my better events, including thick bar stuff like the RT, that's usually where I am compared to the next fella. So that's how much better he is ha ha


----------



## Mobster

Oh last thing. His age is ALWAYS (and I mean ALWAYS) mentioned. I had to point out, on the mic, I'm older (about a year).


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
No chance of a lay in today either. The doors are 95% fitted and the roof work starts in earnest tomorrow. I did some door trim and started last as per on pinch
Two Hand Pinch
to 103.2-kilos x 1 rep then upped it a 1/2kg to 103.7kg x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Mobster said:


> Mark Felix and Brian Shaw (yes that Brian Shaw). Brian and I hit the buffers at, IIRC, 117.5-kilos. We both missed, again IIRC, 120-kilos. Mark, not yet at his best, smashed it. So me and a worlds strongest man are fkin 2nd and Mark is first.


 Wow, fantastic. It seems Felix is a real grafter and great lifter made even more impressive considering his age in relation to others in WSM.

I must admit that I do like Brian Shaw, I like how he just loves lifting and knows a fair bit about the history of various lifting events and implements around the world.

Did you watch 'Strongest men in history' series? One episode included the Scottish Dinnie stones. You might like that.


----------



## Mobster

I did. He's also a hell of a grip (and some knowledge of the feats) too


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 20 reps @ (meant to be 65 x 17 reps)

Tricep Kickbacks
to 15-kilos x 9 reps

Tricep Pressdowns
to 15.5p x 7 reps (wanted more)

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Timing of food, rest and the like was spot on so when I saw the weights flying on the bench press (training with Dom and Ken today) I upped it and took full advantage of the 'good day in the gym' feeling.

Close Grip Bench Press
Heavy sets only: I practically threw the 145-kilos up so I decided to keep going and see what happened. 145-kilos x 1, 150-kilos x 1, 155-kilos x 1, 157.5-kilos (started to slow here) and 160-kilos x 1 (just and with a needed touch from Ken)

Low Cable Row
to the stack +5.5p x 15 reps

One Hand Deadlifts
Worked on form and kept back tight

Bwt: 294lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 660-kilos x 8 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 430-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5p x 17 reps (shot on the Power Squats)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 24 (18+6) reps

Bwt: 296-297lbs


----------



## Redbeard85

That leg press is insane Mob.

I have issues with leg extensions even at lighter weights, almost passing out. What is the stack in your gym?


----------



## Mobster

Redbeard85 said:


> That leg press is insane Mob.
> 
> I have issues with leg extensions even at lighter weights, almost passing out. What is the stack in your gym?


 I'll be using 700 next week. I've done that and a BIG (150kg) fella on top for 2 lol.

You holding your breath? I think the stack is maybe 120kg. It's 20 plates. I've the one they had before (it's in my home gym) and that was more.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Iso Press (rack in use)
to 80-kilos x 3LH (damn) 6RH

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 15 reps

Tricep Kickback
to 15-kilos x 10 reps

Tricep Pressdown
to 15.5p x 9 hard reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Benching with Ken and Dom again. It's a nice set up for pace, work and drive.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 rep, then 150-kilos x 4 x 1 rep

Lat Pulldowns - wide stirrup handle
to stack x 15 reps

Rolling Thunder
Huge jump. I need to do a little volume work. I used the pair of 50-kilo discs and worked to 145-kilos x 3 x 1 reps a hand.

Bwt: 294lbs (dodgy guts)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos (max load) x 8 reps

SSB Squats
The bar is somewhat broken so on the last set the pad on one side was slowly sliding off with each rep
to 162.5-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5p x 17+1 rep (previous sets were 25 reps)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps (previous sets were 25 reps)

Bwt: 296.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 104.2kg x 4 x 1 (of 6 attempts) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
All done in a little over 1hr15mins
Seated BB Press
 To 105-kilos x 4 ugly ass reps (esp the 1st one)

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 16 reps

Tricep Kickbacks
to 15-kilos x 11 reps

Tricep Pressdown
to 15.5p x 10 reps

Bwt: 299lbs (I seem to hold more water if my guts are upset)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Dom only on the bench. 
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

Mid-Iso Row
to 82.5-kilos x 6 reps

One Hand Dead Lift 
(forgot my adj set up)
I'm still working on the groove - weights are easy
to 100-kilos x 2 x 1 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 10 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos x 4 reps (6 next time)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 19 reps (pre sets were 25's)

Leg Extension
to stack x 19 reps (as above)

Bwt: 298-299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 104.2kg x 3 x 1 and 2 x 2 reps x 1 reps. Good session


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Faffing about looking for one of my cats
Iso Press (rack in use)
To 80-kilos x 4 reps LH x 81.25-kilos x 4 reps RH

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 17 reps

TPD
to 16p x 8 reps

TKB
to 15-kilos x 11 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Rubbish day weather wise and still no sign of my missing cat (last seen Tuesday night). Trained with the gang on bench press

Close Grip Bench Press
to 150kg x 5 x 1 reps

Iso Lever Row
to 120kg x 8 reps BH

Adj/T/Bar
to 121.25kg x 1, 1 and 3 reps BH

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 12 reps

SSB Squats
to 165-kilos x 4 reps (bar still broken so unsteady when lifting heavy)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5p x 25 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 22 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 104.7kg x F, then 2 x 1 reps,followed by 2 x 2 reps. Good session


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained in the local gym in the morning and then did a strength display at a gym opening in the early evening (managing to bleed when a nail I was bending pierced my right hand skin). Back to the gym Friday.

Seated BB Press
to 105-kilos x 4 reps (better than last time)

Hammer Curls
to 70-kilos x 15 reps

TKB
to 15-kilos x a hard 8 reps

TPD
to 16p + a 1/2 add on plate x 4 (slipped and couldn't do 2 more as I wanted)

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Had to be careful with my hand positioning on both exercises due to the injury.
Close Grip Bench Press 
to 140-kilos x 1 reps, 150-kilos x 1 rep, 152.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps. Ken did real well too.

Low Cable Row
to stack+5.5p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
I had my usual bowl of cereal, tea and then a coffee pre gym. Then another coffee at the gym. I then tried (for feedback) a scoop of member Keith William's preworkout.

Leg Press
A little stiff starting off (stretched etc). The seat was a notch higher so SLIGHTLY deeper reps.
to 700-kilos x 9 reps

Slight beta-alanine tingle here

Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 16+4+5 reps (earlier sets easy)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 18+6 reps (1st set nearly carried on from 25 by accident)

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 105.20-kilos x 4 x 1 reps


----------



## Endomorph84

Have you found your cat?


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 16 reps

Tricep Kickback DB
to 15-kilos x 12 reps

TPD
16p+ too much so 14p x 8 reps (done without sleeves)

Still the issue of a small (slowly healing) wound from the event last Thursday on my RH palm

Bwt: 297lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
with Dom and Ken (both progressing well)
to 152.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
Used cambered long stirrup handle(so more range than usual)
to stack +5.5p x 8 reps

Rolling Thunder
Using my stiff handle
to set up + 140-kilos x 3 x 1 BH. Felt good so 150 x 1 @, 160 x 1 @ (video), 170 x 1 @ and did a new WTF 180kg x 1 RH only

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Nice lay in (warm inside cold outside lol)
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 9 reps (new higher set up). Not as hard as last time

SSB Squats
to 170-kilos x 4 reps

Seated Leg Curls
did not max out today

Leg Extensions
to stack x 22 reps (19+3)

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 105.20-kilos x 2 x 1, then 2 x 2 (nearly did 3 on the last set) reps

Upping the weight again next session


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 152.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

1 Arm DB Rows
to 90-kilos x 10 reps (other sets of 15)

Adj T/Bars
to 130-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lots of talking at the gym - more focus needed
Leg Press
Seat position as per recent weeks
to 690-kilos (more weight being used by another member) x 14 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5 x 25 reps r/p

Leg Extension (seat stuck...)
to stack x 25 reps r/p

Tape out and upper arm (no pump) 19.5-inch (a fraction under 20 on Friday after close grip bench work), forearm 16 and chest 52-inches cold.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 105.70-kilos 4 x 1 (of 5) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps (hard)

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 15 reps @ (need a strap as they were so hard to hold on to)

TKB
to 17.5-kilos x 11 reps

TPD
to 14.5-kilos x 11 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
No buddies on the bench but the grind continues
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 3 x 1 reps no spot.

Mid-Iso Row
to 85-kilos x 6 reps

DOTOTBDL
Bar (13.6-kilos) x 8 reps, 53.6-kilos x 8 reps, 93.6-kilos x 6 reps, 133.6-kilos x 4 reps, 173.6-kilos x 1 reps. Tried 193.6-kilos x fail. Flipped to thumb over and did 1 rep. Not bad for not doling this for 6 months

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained with Paul Davis. Which means I did my best to kick his ass in the gym lol.

Leg Press
to 700kg x 13 reps

SSB Squats
to 172.5kg x 4 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 24 r/p reps

Leg Extensions 
to stack x 25 r/p reps

Bwt: 302lbs An all time high. All I did yesterday different was (after we paid our respects to the fallen) was a burger meal with a Guinness as opposed to lighter meal after a walk.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained with Paul Davis again. 
Seated Press
to 107.5kg x 3 reps (heavy today lol)

Hammer DB Curl
to 80kg x 16 reps (used a strap today)

TKB
to 17.5kg x 12 hard reps @

Tricep Pressdown
to 14p x 12 reps

I had Paul try the wrist roller 3 reps x 5kg = hate/love ha ha 
Bwt: 301lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained with Paul Davies again.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 155kg x 4 x 1 reps

Iso Pulldowns
to 80kg a side x too heavy.

David Horne Fence Post lift (new grip toy and lift)
It arrived yesterday.
So... the current official British Record is 120.4kg. I worked to 123kg. Yeah that


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Another nasty session with Mr Davies
Leg Press
200kg x 17 reps, 400kg x 17 reps, 700kg x 14 reps

Power Squat Machine
to 450kg x 4 reps (more there)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 21 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 25 r/p reps

Bwt: 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 106.70-kilos x 1 and then 3 x 2 reps = another good session. Mid target 110 for multiple singles and then onward to 115kk x 4-8 x 1 and then finally 120+ x 1


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Another PD session. Ass dragging a bit from yesterdays work. Left bloody notebook at home tsk

Seated Press
to 107.5kg HAF

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg (strap) x 16 reps also HAF

TKB
to 20kg x 8 reps

TPD
to 16p x 8 reps

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained with Paul D. There's a suggestion that a female strength competitor might join us (3rd place in a Wales Strongest Woman according to her FB profile). Stomach issue Sunday (aka weightlifters revenge - if you know, you know).

Leg Press
200kg x 17 reps, 400kg x 17 reps, 700kg x 14 reps (HAF)

SSB Squats
to 180-kilos x 3. Bombed on 4th. I sat on the bench and used my arms to pull myself back up. It WILL be 4 reps next time

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 25 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 21 r/p reps

Bwt: 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 107.70-kilos x 4 (of 5 attempts) x 1 reps. No doubles which was probably down to the 1kg jump from the last session.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Urgh. I spent WAYYYYY too much time fixing my glasses this morning. So training was cut short as I was busy after too. No Paul D today as he had had some minor surgery yesterday. Bench crew in effect tomorrow (3 of the 4). Meat order placed (to be delivered to the gym tomorrow - inc 3 x 18oz mized grills and a 36oz Tomahawk Steak - nom).

Iso Press
to an easy-ish 75-kilos a side (1 at a time) x 6 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
Only to 30-kilos today x 20 reps

TKB
to 20-kilos x 9 reps @

Tricep PUSH downs (usually a pressdown)
to stack (first time with the lot I think) x 10 reps

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Took my sweet time
Close Grip Bench Press
worked with Dom only (Paul D still recovering from facial injury) - Dom needs to bounce back from 4 weeks off.
to 157.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Low Cable Row
to stack +5.5p x 15 reps

Adjustable Thick Bar
Played around with the grip
to 130-kilos @ x 3 x 1 reps, then worked to 135-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 298lbs

Also picked up a meat order: 3 x 18oz mixed grill and 1 x 2lb+ Tomahawk Steak. Food to grow on. Nom


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lower volume day. Trained with Paul D. 
Leg Press
sets of 8 reps 200/400 and 700-kilos

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack +5.5p x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15 reps

Bwt: 299lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Added a 1/2-kilo to 108.20-kilos x 1 set of 1 and 3 sets of 2 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
With Paul Davies
Football bar press
Another to add to the rotation.
Bar (20kg??) x 8 reps, 40-kilos x 8, +50-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 65-kilos x 8 reps
You feel this way more in the front delts

Hammer DB Curls
Decided to do '30's'. Oh man...
7.5-kilos x 30 reps, 15-kilos x 30 reps, 30-kilos x 30 reps... ouch

TKB
to 20-kilos x 12 reps

Tricep Pushdowns
on the hard machine (photos taken)
to the stack x 10 reps

Bwt: 298lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
3 man crew today. All the way through

Close Grip Bench
to 157.5-kilos x 1, TnG, F, F and then a drop to 150kg x 1 reps

Mid Iso Row
to 82.5kg x 7 reps

DOTBDL
to 180kg x 4 reps

Bwt: (hoody on) 301lbs


----------



## PSevens2017

Mobster said:


> *Friday*
> Close Grip Bench Press
> to 152.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps
> 
> 1 Arm DB Rows
> to 90-kilos x 10 reps (other sets of 15)
> 
> Adj T/Bars
> to 130-kilos x 3 x 1 reps
> 
> Bwt: 298lbs


 Serious 1 arm d/bell rows mate :thumbup1: I love d/bell rows. They only go to 50 at mine. Can get to 6 x 2 sets at the end of my sets and then read what you're lifting lol.

Mega impressive mate


----------



## Mobster

Cheers. My best on those is 15 reps

*Monday*
All on my lonesome today lol

Leg Press
15's today + a LOT of hamstring stretches
So 200, 400 and 700-kilos x 15 reps

SSB Squats
HAF (dizzy on No 4) to 180-kilos x 5 reps

Seated Leg Curls
12p x 25 reps, 18p x 25 reps and stack +5.5p x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 x 25 reps, stacks x 15 reps

Bwt (hoody on): 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Added a 1/2-kilo to 108.70-kilos x 4 (of 6 - 2 seemed to go forward before moving up - I changed position and got the rep) x 1 reps reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Eased up a little today. Trained solo

Seated BB press
to 100-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 8 reps

TKB
to 22.5-kilos x 7 hard reps

Tricep Pushdowns
to the stack x 12 hard reps (a sod to get into position on my own)

Bwt: 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Full 4 man crew today (me, Ken, Dom and Paul - for bench only). Meat order (nom)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x F. So... dropped to 130-kilos x 4 reps, 135-kilos x 4 reps (much better groove)

Lat Pulldowns - small handle
to stack x 12 reps

Fence Post
to 105-kilos x 2 x 3 reps @ hand (putting the work in time - not max time)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg Press
to 700-kilos x 8 reps (held back to do better on squats)

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos x 6 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack + 5.5p x 1 5 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15 reps

Bwt: 302lbs with hoody on


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Worked to 108.7 x 2 x 1 reps. Then added 1/2-kilo to 109.20-kilos x 4 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained solo

Seated BB Press
to 100-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 2 x 8 reps

TKB
to 22.5kg x 7 hard reps (trying to be strict)

Tricep Pressdowns
Used the harder machine deliberately
to 13p x 8 reps

Bwt: 301lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Annoying cramps in hamstrings and calves. Also slight spasms in my lower back.

Close Grip Bench
3 man crew today
to 130kg x 3 reps, 135kg x 3 reps, 140kg x 2 x 3 reps

Iso Pulldowns
to 70kg x 6 reps

Rolling Thunder
No probs at the lower weights
80kg x 8 reps @, 120kg x 3 reps @, 160kg (on blocks) x 3 reps @, 185kg x F, F reps

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
So... back spasms are 'fun'. One 500mg anti-inflammatory and a LOT of stretching later... Trained with Paul and said 'let's have a rep day' (which is like a deload). All sets were 'you-go-I-go'

Leg Press
40kg x 30 reps, 80kg x 30 reps, 120kg x 30 reps. 160kg and so on until 240kg x 30 eeek reps (rest pause style)

I wanted to do SSB squats but the rack looked like it was gonna be in use for ever.

Power Squat Machine
50-kilos then 100, 150 and 200 x 8 reps. Spasm lowering the set up for Paul (a lot shorter than me)

Seated Leg Curls (s/setted with...)
5p x 20 reps to stack x 20 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15 ouch OMFG reps

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Worked to 109.70-kilos x 1, 2, 1 and a final double again = nice session


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
No shoulders and arms yesterday. A short trail walk. Trained with the team on the bench press

Iso Lever Row
40kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 8 reps, 120kg x 8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5kg x 3 x 3 reps

Adj T/Bar
to 131.5kg x 3 x 3 reps (had to re chalk for a couple of reps)

Bwt: 304.5lbs... and I didn't go crazy food wise.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Squat 
(Hatfield style you use your hands to pull yourself up - only did this on the last set)
Bar x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 6 reps, 180-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
160-kilos x 30 reps, 200-kilos x 30 reps, 240-kilos x 30 reps, 280-kilos x 20 reps (I could feel my spinal erectors on this set)

Seated Leg Curls
10p x 25 reps, 15p x 25 reps, 20p x 25 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
10p x 25 reps, 15p x 25 reps, 20p x 20 r/p reps

All the sets were more or less you go I go .

Bwt: 305.5lbs - interesting if only cos we were on the road yesterday and didn't eat that much.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Did some pinch Tuesday
Seated Press
to 102/5kg x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70kg x 2 x 8 reps

TKB
to 17.5kg x 12 reps

TPD
to 14p x 8 reps

Bwt: 302lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Power Squat Machine
to 460kg x 4 reps (more there)

Leg Press
to 280kg x 25 reps (other sets 30)

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 25 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 hard ass reps

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
I needed this session to be a LOT better than last weeks. That was 2 goes of which in one I got to the max and nothing happened and 4+ hours later I managed a mere 2 singles. The 110+kg is HARD on the skin.

Two Hand Pinch
to 110.2kg x 4 (of 5) x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press
to 102.5-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos 2 x 6 reps

TKB
to 20-kilos x 8 reps

TPD
to 14.5p x 8 reps

Bwt: 299.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Just me and Paul D today. Meat order then gym.
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 6 1 reps for me (good sesh for Paul too)

s/s

Lat Pulldowns
to stack x 12 reps

s/s

Fence Post
took a little work to find my groove on the heavy sets
to 105+ kilos x 3 x 3 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Hatfield Squats with a Safety Squat Bar
to an all time PB with 260kg x 1 rep. More there

Leg Press
sets of 30 to 280kg and then 20 x 300kg

Seated Leg Curls and Leg Extensions s/s
to stack x 25 reps @

Bwt: 299lbs in t-shirt and shorts


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 110.2kg x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Flying solo today

Seated Press
to 105kg x 4 solid reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg x 2 x 10 reps

TKB
to 20kg x 10 reps

TPD
to 15p x 8 reps

bwt: 302lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
No training partners again. No matter - s**t got done
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 1 then 152.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Mid-Iso Row
to 85-kilos a side x 6 reps

Rolling Thunder work
Stiff handle as per
to 162.5-kilos x 2/3, 3 and 1/3 reps (LH/RH)

Bwt: 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The hell that is leg day... made more hellish ha ha. We (Paul back in) decided to go again on the SSB/Hatfield squats.

SSB/Hatfield squats
to 5 plates a side / 240kg - 528lbs x 6 reps (including the last one where I sat down 100% on the bench - much harder to stand up from). I also had a go at a walk out with 7 plates / 300-kilos or 660lbs. This made me think I MIGHT doa rep but I'd be in trouble raking it back after.

Leg Press
to 300-kilos x 21 reps... tiny bit brutal

Seated Leg Curls 
to stack x 25 reps

s/s with

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 302lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Pinch time!
Two Hand Pinch
to 110.7-kilos
F**ked up. First a solid rep then a double. Then I notice the 5kg plate I'd forgotten to add haha. So then I did 4 x 1 reps with the right weight.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press
to 105kg x 4 reps (Paul did 8)

Hammer DB Curls
used a blood flow band for both the arm sets so...
to 30kg x 10 reps, then 2 x 25kg x 15 reps

TPD
to 15p x 9 reps then 11 x 15 reps

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Paul and myself - good session
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

s/s

Iso Lever Row
to 130-kilos x 4/6 reps

Adjustable Thick Bar
to set up plus 132.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps (with a pinkie assist) BH then 1 x 3 with assist LH and a solid 3 reps RH

Bwt: 300lbs (moody belly last night)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Safety Bar / Hatfield Squat
hands off form to 180kg x 6 reps, hands on 230kg x 6 reps then an all time PB 260kg / 572lbs x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 300kg x 25 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 25 reps

s/s

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
If, as per yesterday, we smash legs and hit PB's then guess what... pinch is damn hard lol. Anyway...
to 110.7-kilos 1 rep, then x 2 x fail then 4 x 1 for 5 singles total


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday
No training partner today as Paul tweaked his bicep on deadlifts yesterday.*

*Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps - hard*

*Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 6 reps (2 sets next time)*

*TKB
20-kilos x 11 reps*

*TPD (hard machine)
to 14p (tried 15p) x 10 reps*


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
On my lonesome today - the grind never stops

Close Grip Bench Press
to 157.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

s/s

Lat Pulldowns - small v-handle
to stack x 12 reps (prev sets were 15 reps)
s/s

DOTBDL
to 190-kilos x 4 reps

Bwt: 304lbs (didn't actually eat that much yesterday)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Safety Bar Squats
Decided to hold back on the work / rep sets and go for the 300kg/660lbs. Which I did - 1 rep

Held back by other members using the kit - so a slower pace/intensity than I'd have liked

Leg Press
to 300kg x 25 reps r/p

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 25 reps

s/s

Leg Extensions
to stack x 25 reps

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
If, as per yesterday, we smash legs and hit PB's then guess what... pinch is damn hard... deja vu all over again
to 110.7-kilos F, F and yep Fail. Dropped 3 kilos (108.7kg) rep and got 2 x 1 and 2 x 3 solid ass reps.

Volume work it is then.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Switched it about today. Trained solo (zero spot)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 160-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Mid-Iso Row
to 90-kilos x 6 reps @

Rolling Thunder
to +162.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps LH 5 x 1 reps RH

Bwt: 301lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained solo again.

Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 4 reps (better than last week in terms of how it felt)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 5 reps @ (2 sets soon)

TKB
to 20-kilos x 12 reps

TPD
to 15.5p x 8 reps

Bwt: 302lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Paul trained with me today - the hell that is legs.
SSB Squats / Hatfield
to 260kg x 6 hard reps - no knee wraps. I put them on for a 2nd set but had to dump it from in the hole

Leg Press
to 320kg x 20 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 25 reps

s/s

Leg Extensions
to stack x 25 reps

Both awful lol

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Struggling with man flu / a heal cold. Work still getting done
Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7kg x 1 reps. Then 110.7kg x 1, 2, 2 reps and a fail (skin started to go on my right thumb)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 160-kilos x 2 x 1 and then almost but not quite rep/s

DB Row
to 90-kilos x 8 reps

Fence Post Lift
to 105-kilos x 2/3, 2/3 and then 3/3 reps

Bwt: 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated BB Press
to 107.5-kilos x 6 hard reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 6 reps @

TKB
The tiny (2.5kg) jumps I take going from one weight to the next are night and day. Hence 20kg x 12 was 'ok' last week but 22.5kg x 8 reps is HARD

TPD
15.5p x 5... see the TKB... dropped to 10p x 12 reps

Bwt: 300lbs - diet still hard work with snotty nose (nearly over)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Still a bit of a cold. Lots of localized flooding etc nearby
Safety Squat Bar / Hatfield Squats
bar x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 6 reps, 140kg x 6 reps, 180kg x 6 reps (light hand assist / Hatfield style), 262.5kg x 4 reps (Holding the uprights / Hatfield style

Leg Press
200kg x 30 reps, 260kg x 30 reps,320kg x 25 r/p reps

Seated Leg Curls
to the stack x 25 reps

s/s

Leg Extensions
to the stack x 25 r/p reps (hard)

Bwt: just under 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
The cold is lingering. Work still getting done
Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7kg x 1 reps. Then 111.2kg x 1, fail then 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1 rep. 160-kilos x 1, 1, F (got top 4-inches from lockout and it just stayed there), 1 rep

Lat Pulldowns - medium stirrup handle bar
to stack x 13 reps

Adj/T/B
to 132.5-kilos x 2 x 3 reps BH. 133.75-kilos x F

Bwt: 301lbs. For some reason I felt like warmed up dog poo after a walk following the gym. Food helped a lot.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 3 (more there)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 8 reps (caught my skin on my RH putting the bell down)

Played around with some novel tricep stuff

TPD
to 15.5p x 8 reps - dropped to 9p x 15 reps

Bwt: 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained solo
SSB / Hatfield Squats
to 265-kilos/583lbs x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 320-kilos x 30 r/p reps

Seated Leg Curls (straight sets as other machine in use)
to stack x 30 reps

Leg Extensions (as above)
to stack x 25 reps

Bwt: 302lbs (inc, no doubt, rain soaked clothing weight)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
The cold is nearly gone.
Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7kg x 1 reps. Then 111.2kg x 1 ugly ass rep. I dropped back to 107.7kg and did 4 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained solo (buddy f'ked up a medical appt time)
Close Grip Bench Press
took a light day and did 4 x 3 reps with 140-kilos

s/s

Iso Lever Low Rows
to 130/132.5 kilos x 4+1/5 reps (LH/RH)

DOHTBDL
my fave gym belt is nearly f**ked so trained without a belt. It made me dizzy so I had to do rest pause lol
to 192.5-kilos x 4 r/p reps

Bwt: 303lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 1 rep. It was like a rock. Both us jumped over to the Iso Press and worked to 80kg a side x 3/4 reps (L/R)

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 7 reps

Paul wants to snatch a 60kg dumbbell so we played with that (he made 50kg). Some clean and jerks and some snatch.

TPD
to 15.5p x 8 reps (horrid handle)

Bwt: 302lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB / Hatfield Squats
Sets of 4 reps until I got to 260kg then 2 reps, followed by a PB single with 305kg. I think I could have done 2 reps except it was a a-wobbling something chronic

Leg Press
sets of 30 reps to 340-kilos x 20 reps

Seated Leg Curls
straight sets of 30 reps to stack

Leg Extensions
straight sets of 30 reps to stack x 27 reps

Bwt: 302lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7-kilos x 1, 2, 2, 1, 1 and 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
And in other news... I've been nominated (and had it confirmed) for a 'VIP experience' by the company work for as a thank you. Nice 

Against the clock more than I'd like so...

Close Grip Bench Press
To 5 x 3 x 140-kilos

Iso Pulldowns
I did the first 3 sets both arms at a time and then the last set 1 arm with 65-kilos x 8 reps (more there). Kinda held back

Rolling Thunder
Worked to just 150 or so kg


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained solo today. Kept it simple

Seated Press
to 110kg x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90kg x 6 reps @

Tricep Pressdown
to 15p x 8 reps

Bwt: 301lbs (sans hoody)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB/Hatfield Squats
to 270-kilos/594lbs x 4 reps

Leg Press
240kg x 30 reps, 300kg x 30 reps, 340kg x 25 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 30 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 30 r/p reps

Bwt: 300lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 108.2-kilos x 2, 1+1 r/p (had to re-set / re-chalk), 2, 1+F, 1+F, 1 (9 total) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press
to 110-kilos x 4 reps. There was some back and forth when Paul got 8 reps. So he upped it to 120-kilos... nothing. Dropped to 115-kilos... nothing. When I stepped back in and got a solid ass rep (first time in years).

Playing with my one hand lift bar in between.

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 7 reps

TPD
to 15.5p x 8 reps

Bwt: 302lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press 
to 145-kilos x 2, 3, and 3 reps

Faffing about with the one hand lift and then turned it into a hip and thigh lift. Knackered a belt clip (had to bend it back after).

Low Cable Rows
to stack x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB/Hatfield Squat
Paul had a go of these today
to 270-kilos x 5 reps (hard on the neck)

Leg Press
to 360-kilos x 20 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 30 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 30 very hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 108.7-kilos x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 112.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 90-kilos x 10 reps @

TPD
to 15.5p x 6 reps

Bwt: 300lbs sans hoody


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Woke at stupid o'clock and got up early. Slightly knackered myself for the gym after. Paul had an appt so...

Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 2, 3, 2+F (had to roll it off and completely reset the bar. More embarrassing than anything then 2, 2 reps

Pullover Machine
to stack x 15 reps

DOTBDL
to 197.5 x 2 x 1 and 1 fail (about half way up) reps

Bwt: 301lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Training was... interesting. The first time in a long time I've trained legs at home. I tried, using straps over the bar, to do Squats but the restrictions in my left shoulder made that impossible with 3 plates a side. So I did hip belt squats instead. I worked to an easy, for the legs, 170+kg but it's a faff getting into position. Once we all get used to the changes we need to make on wards and up wards


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
My lower back twinges caused by the dumping of the bar on squats yesterday (before hip belt squats) kept me awake off and on thru the night so as to make me take a couple of painkillers. It seemed to hold me back today. Of course I could also say all of us are getting our heads around the new restrictions caused by the Covid-19 virus. Doesn't mean I can't be pissed off with not doing well.
Two Hand Pinch
to 108.2kg x 3 of 8 attempts


----------



## Mobster

So, given the time we're all gonna have here's how session No 2 went.

Vulcan Gripper work (first time in a year plus)
LH to 5/6 (eqv to level 15 - or an IM 3) x 4 x 1 reps
RH to 5/6 (eqv to level 16 - or a BB Elite) x 6 x 1 reps

Not to bad for the time etc


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday - Covid-19 session 2*
It's still shoulders and arms so we make do with what we have. Paul brought over a light EZ bar, 4 dumbbells, 2 kettlebells and a few other bits. Added to what I have we can make do.

Seated Press in the power rack
The only olympic bar I have here was made for me by Pullum Sports and is deliberately over long so weighs 27kg so I adjusted the weight. It's gonna take a while to get used to the changes so we held back from the usual levels.
60kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 4 reps

Hammer Curls (weight does not inc handle (feels kinda thin) and collars)
10, 20 and 30kg x 8 reps. I think we can get these to about 40kg / 88lbs so once I'm there it'll be volume and reps

s/s

Lying Tricep Extensions (used the bench)
20+kg x 8 reps, 60kg (too heavy) x a few so dropped to 45kg or so x 12 reps (this will be tweaked). Slight tweak from the bar in my left wrist so I might wrap it. I also didn't use elbow sleeves. I thin k I've done 70kg on this before so that'll be the aim

Workout was 55mins (much quicker than normal)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
on my 40mm thick non revolving 27kg bar in my power rack. Nothing crazy just
to 140kg or so x 6 x 1 reps. Just looking to maintain at the mo

Pulldowns on a V-Fit multi-gym
sets of 15 x 1/2, 3/4 and all bar 1 plate (about 90kg resistance according to the spec)

Fence post - grip lift
sets of 4 x 40kg, 60kg, 80kg and 90kg with either hand.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Hip belt squats (leg press to be collected after 1pm)
to 180-kilos standing on 3 blocks x 12 reps. The canvas strap bites into the ass but needs must

Standing leg curls using the leg extension machine
to all of 3.5p x 2 x 20 reps (done as strict as possible)

Leg Extensions 
to 15p x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday - aka groundhog day*
Trained grip with Paul
Two Hand Pinch
to 109.2kg x 3 of 5 attempts. Dropped to 107.7-kilos x 3 and then 4 reps (videod) = annoying.

Light Wrist Roller (3-inch) work
a very light 15-kilos x 6-8 singles for the flexors and 3 singles for the extensors = nice pump


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained with Paul and Shay today (known and off and on trained with Shay for years in the past and he now lives across the fkin road lol) 
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos approx x 4 x 1 reps

DB Rows
zero warm ups just straight into the max we can get on a dumbbell at the mo
60-kilos x 44 x 8 reps per arm

Adj Thick Bar
to 120+ kilos x 3 x 1 reps @ side


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Shay only today as Paul's shoulders ruined. Shay is strong on tricep (both are good pressers) so that makes me up my game = good.

Seated Press
to 109.5-kilos x 4 reps (Shay topped out at 120+ for 3)

Hammer Dumbbell Curls (my lift)
to 60+kilos x 10 reps (new longer bar on order)

Skull crushers (on the floor) with press to finish
to 60+kilos (about 65 total) x 12 reps + 3 presses (Shay did 15+10)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Today's workout sponsored by the number 12 and the word ouch. Well that was 'interesting'. *I had it all to myself and managed to fall over and take a small chunk of skin of the left hand outside palm on Hip belt squats. I was lucky I'd not broken anything although I'm gonna have a couple of bruises. I 'got back on the horse' asap and did what needed to be done.

Hip Belt Squats*
65kg x 12, 125kg x 12 (both sets up on blocks), 185kg... fall over. Treat wound. Adjust belt / strap. Lift from floor x 12 reps. For safeties sake the new bar can't come quick enough.

Leg Press
145kg x 12 reps, 265kg x 12 reps, adjusted the seat - pushed from the safeties (see not fkin hurting yourself while training alone behind steel doors) 385kg x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
5, 10, 15 plates and then the stack x 12 reps

Standing Leg Curls
Leaning a little to the side (not forward as that's cheating) as it keeps the pad on the calf
2p, 3p and 4p x 12 reps

I added my Pullums bar to the leg press to see if I could load tons of weight on it in the future. I can. Sweet.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Had a chat with a buddy online and we've challenged each other. So mine is to do speed bench work and see if I can hit 165kg and close a Ironmind CoC 3.5 gripper right handed before go back to work (say 10 weeks right now). With that in mind

Close Grip Bench Press
to 87-kilos x 3 and then 3 x 6 fast reps.

Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7-kilos x 8 x 1 reps

Gripper work later


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Shoulder Press
(need to adjust starting height)
to 102.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70-kilos x 10 reps (used pinch set collars)

Skull Crushers
from the floor (no spot)
to 65-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Kinda forgot it's an actual holiday today lol. I working on a max bench during lockdown so

Close Grip Bench Press
to 147kg (bar weighs 27) x 5 x 1 reps

Low Cable Rows on fit machine (90kg??)
to stack x 15 reps

Dumbbell Rows 
straight on 80-kilos x 8 reps

RT Work 
to 320+lbs x 3 reps (more reps there)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Ass in bits due to something I ate. That's always fun on leg day.
Safety Bar / Hatfield Squats
A bit of a feeling my way session as it's been 3 weeks and I've never done them in my power rack.
to 260-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 415-kilos x 12 reps (just used the 15's too)

Leg Extensions
to stack 15 reps

Standing Leg Curls
to 4.5p x 15 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
I keep looking at the PowerTec Lat Tower... stop it! At least until some more money swells the funds lol

Close Grip Speed Bench Press
I felt, 2 or so sets in, that I can and will go heavier than this soon
to 89.5-kilos x 4 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
to 108.2-kilos x 4 x 1 reps - faffed about with hand positioning. I did a half rep 3rd attempt - changed the hand a tad and did a solid rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*
The workout ended up being between 3pm and 4pm
Vulcan Gripper work
to
L/H: 5/5 x 8 x 1 reps = level 15 or a CoC 3
R/H: 5/5 x 1, 5/6 x 1, 6/6 x 7 x 1 reps = level 18 or about a CoC 3.5.

I gave my CoC 3.5 a quick squeeze. I need to get to around level 20 I think to crush it.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press in the rack
to 105kg (approx)x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg x 6 reps

Skull Crushers
to 65kg x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press - max 
to 149.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Lat Pulls on the multi (new toy not here yet)
to stack x 12 slow reps

Fence Post Work
to set up +248lbs x 3 (of 4) x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB/Hatfield Squat
to 262.5kg x 4 reps

Leg Press
415kg x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curl 
one of the 'new' toys so I'm feeling my way on them
to 4p x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
to the stack + 1/2 stacker plate (it's always on there) x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - speed
to 92.5-kilos x 4-5 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7-kilos x 2 x 1 reps, then 108.7-kilos x 3 (of 4) x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
57kg x 8 reps, 87kg x 6 reps, 97kg (mis-load) x 4 reps, 107kg x 4 reps
Bar is 27kg hence loads.

Hammer DB Curls
20kg x 12 reps, 40kg x 12 reps, 60kg x 12 reps, 80kg x 10 reps (heavy as hell)
Issues: the handle is standard size (so about 1 and 1/16th of an inch) vs the gym handles being thicker. I'm not using a strap which I usually would (more so on the 90's). The bar and collars weight is not included.

TPD on my LPD (feeling it out)
6 x small plates (@30kg x 12 reps, +2 big plates (@50kg) x 10 reps, +4 big plates (70kg) x 8 reps
Issues: don't like how it runs and I still wanna use spilt pins on the guide bars. I also prefer a ez style cambered bar for pressdowns. The kit came with a bunch but not a cambered bar.

Started training at 8.30am as the GF was supposed to be over at 9am. That didn't happen so... grrr


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to about 152.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Low Cable Row
to 13p (about 130kg) x 8 reps (still not smooth etc)

Adjustable Thick Bar
to 130-kilos plus set up (about 133.2kg) x 2 x 1 reps @ hand

More work in the gym - builders putting up a kit board (to hang stuff from) and 2 mirrors as I type


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB/Hatfield Squats
to 265-kilos x 4 reps ('fun' to rerack)

Leg Press
to 415/420kg x 20 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 4p + 2.5kg x 20 reps (had to rebuild stack and use 1 and 1/inch pin to hold guide rails)

Leg Extension
to stack 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday am*
Speed Bench
to 95-kilos x 4-5 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7-kilos x 1 reps, 108.7-kilos x 3 x 2 reps and 1 x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Up at 5.40am and yet the would be training partner fails to arrive at 9am (no message etc) and the GF, due at 1030 wakes at 1010. Told her to stay home. I'm not dealing with their lazy ass BS. You're on f'kin lockdown and all you gotta do is get your butts up but no... too hard. F**k that.

Seated Press
to 109.5-kilos approx x 4 reps - not been here for a while

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 80-kilos x 11 reps (H.A.F.)

Tricep Pressdown
to 10p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained with Shay
Close Grip Bench Press - max day
to 155-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (6 if I wanted but time was a ticking)

Lat Pulldowns - wide bar
to approx 110-kilos (130kg possible and I'll start adding weight to the stack) x 8 reps

R/Thunder
set up + 160lbs x 8 reps @, 265lbs x 3 reps @, 331lb x 3 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Sold a bit of kit yesterday. As an indication of what it's like I had 7 buyers lined up with 2 offering deposits. Posted it about 11am and it was gone by 4pm or so

Trained with both Shay and Paul today

Seated Press
to 112kg or so x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg x 12 reps @

TPD 
to 10p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained solo. Everything was heavy, slow and a grind. It still got done

Close Grip Bench Press - max
to 160-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns - 2 x d-handles
to 15p x 12 reps - smooth as glass

Fence Post Lift
to +100kg x 3 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Shay benched 180kg. Paul and I worked legs

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 275kg x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 435kg x 23 reps

Leg Extensions 'New' Machine
to 5 1/2 x 23 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 5 x 18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Shay pressing and Paul and I bench and pinch
Close Grip Bench Press - speed
Still baby twinges in the left elbow but work got done
to 102.5-kilos x 5 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
to 112.7kg x fail


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Shay on point. Pressed 145kg / 319lbs 
Seated Press
to 112.5-kilos

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 12 reps (new handle sorted, need to grind plates to load to 82.5kg)

TPD
to 11p x 8 reps

Massage gun arrived - awesome bit of kit


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Another solo session
Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

s/s

Straight Arm Pulldowns
to 8p x 10 reps

DOH TB Deadlifts
Not done these in weeks so took it easy. Used my smaller thick bar
to 147-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Two lads here training earlier (7.30am and 9am). However, the three that was meant to do legs with me... funny how that happens on leg day the most lol

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 280kg x 4 reps (PB. I may have seen god after cos I was that f**ked)

Leg Press
to 435-kilos x 24 reps

Leg Extensions
to 5.5 x 19 (should have been 24)

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
to 5.5 x 19 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - speed
I couldn't be arsed to make it up exactly (planned 105) so went to 107kg for 5 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
Kinda went to s**t so Shay and I ended up faffing about for sh*ts and giggles on the penny pinch. I worked to 22kg and Shay a bit more


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Another fine day in paradise. Even the GF had a little workout. Shay and his GF too

Seated Press
to 115kg x 4 reps (my all time PB is 120 so this was nice). Shay did a 150kg/330lbs x 1 rep

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg x 12 reps @ again

TPD
to 11p x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Solid ass monster session today. Usual aches warming up then boom.

Close Grip Bench Press - max
to 165-kilos / 363lbs x 4 x 1 reps

Low Cable Row
to the stack + 10kg x 12 reps double handles set up

Rolling Thunder
to 170kg plus the set up x 1 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The hell / fun that's leg day. With Paul Davis
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 285kg x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 435kg x 24 reps

Leg Extensions
to 6p x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 6p x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - Speed
to 110-kilos x 5 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
Faffed about with 97.7-kilos x 3 rp, 2, 3 ns and 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

Did a video interview yesterday with Dean Bolt:


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
So today was a good day. For a start new scales (they go to 300kg / 660lbs) arrived. I'm now an all time high of 307lbs!! Then the press went well. I'd planned on 117.5kg x 4 but Shay said 'go for it' and I put on my old all time PB of 120kg/264lbs and got the same 4 reps from way back in the day.

Seated Press
to 120kg / 264lbs x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg x 12 reps @

Tricep Pressdowns
to 11p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
I weighed in at 308lbs today - well hot damn. The big bench went up too - more to come
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 20 reps, 67kg x 8 reps, 107kg x 2 reps, 147kg x 1 rep - long rest - 170kg / 374lbs x 1 rep

Dumbbell Rows
60kg x 8 reps, 80kg 2 x 8 reps

Adjustable Thick Bar
set up plus
75kg x 6 reps @, 120kg x 3 reps, 140kg x F, 135kg x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The lever is stuck in beast mode today ha ha. Bodyweight still crazy (309lbs while I ate breakfast). I added some of the Cambridge Roll Wheels to the leg press (20 x 19kg/41lbs wheels arrived Saturday courtesy of Laine Snook). The taxman gave me a refund 2x as much as I thought I'd get. And I'm doing another YouTube video with Dean Bolt later. Busy as f**k during the 'lockdown'

SSB Hatfield Squat
to 290kg x 4 reps

Upped the weight and dropped the reps on the rest

Leg Press
to 461kg x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 8 reps

Leg Extension (''new'' machine)
to 9p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another great day in paradise - nice session as was and I finished up by doing a loose hammer curl with an Inch type dumbbell (might be a first ever)

Speed Bench
to 115kg x 5 x 6 reps (small mis load)

Two Hand Pinch
to 110+kg x 12 rep or so

Inch type dumbbell 
1 x rep with a strap, 1 x rep without


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
The dumbbells came yesterday. From 10lbs or so to around 90lbs. Old but gold. All told we had (not inc me) 6 through the gym this morning - quite a buzz.

Seated Press
to a new PB 122.5-kilos x 3 reps (kept hitting the uprights on the rack)

Hammer Curls
to 80-kilos x 12 reps

Tricep Pressdown
to 11p x 11 reps

Bwt: 307lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Good sesh with Shay and Mark Williams

Close Grip Bench Press
maxed out at a failed 172.5kg. Go back to working sets next time

My 40+mm bar Deadlifts
to 187kgs x 4 reps

Low Cable Rows
to stack + 15kg x 9 reps (1 more than Ala for shits n giggles)

Fence Post Lifts
to set up + 96.25kg x 2 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The mystery of the disappearing (on leg day) participents... anyway Mark Williams did.

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 295kg / 649lbs x 4 reps - felt them all lol

Leg Press
460kg or so x 16 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 10 reps

s/s

Leg Extension (new machine)
to 9p x 10 reps

Bwt: 307lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Shay and Mark today
Close Grip Bench Press Speed / Volume day
to 120kg x 5 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
to 108kg x 1, 1, and 2 reps

Penny Pinch
we played around with max with the set up + 20kg hovering the dropped it to 15kg loaded for time (13 seconds me and sub 8 Shay)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 122.5kg fail (drop back a week or two)

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg x 12 reps @

TPD
to 11p x 12 reps

*Friday*
Shay and Mark here

Close Grip Bench Press
to 165-kilos x 1 (HAF), dropped to 160 x 3 x 1 reps

DOH Deadlifts on my thicker bar
to 197-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

R/Thunder - super stiff hand as per
to 160-kilos + x 3 reps @ hand and then 180kg x 1 rep. I almost had 190+kg x 1 rep too


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 300kg/660lbs x 1 rep then 320kg/700lbs x 1 rep (all time PB)

Leg Press
to 460kg+ x 17 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 11 reps

Leg Extension (old machine)
to 9p x 11 reps

Bwt: 307lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Shay and Nicola

Close Grip Bench Press
to 122.5-kilos x 5 x 6 reps - hard on my joints today

Two Hand Pinch
to 108kg x 4 x 1 reps (felt heavy)

Boyo (builder) says 'you lost weight'... nope 307lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Probably hottest day of the year (some places showing 40c). Nicola, Shay and GF Carolyn

Seated Press
to 122.5-kilos x 3 reps

Hammer Curls (on threaded bar dumbbells from Facebook)
to 90kg x 6 reps

TPD
upped to 12p x 8 reps

Then out in the sun


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Nice heavy session with Mark. Others dropped out cos they hadn't slept in the heat last night (I did)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 160kg x 3 x 1 reps

Dumbbell Row
to 100kg/223lbs x 6 reps @

DOH 40mm bar deadlifts
to 200kg x 4 x 1 reps

Adj T/Bar
to 135kg x F - done in so stopped here


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Mis-loads and stupidity = pain

SSB Hatfield Squats
So Dom, training with us today, is a miscounting dick. I worked to what was supposed to be 300kg x 4 reps. Only it was 10kg out on one side and with the SSB it moves around and was compressing the left trap. I racked it after 1 rep, yelled a bit, and took 300kg off for 3 but hot damn, hit the j-hooks twice and I was in agony. It feels like I've been pounded on the neck with a hammer. Like bad whiplash

Leg Press
to 461 x 20 reps (actually ok sitting on the pad)

Leg Extension and Lying leg Curls
just to 6p x 20 reps and blew the last set off due to the pain

Bwt: a it under 309lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
The pain from the injury is becoming more localized. I'd got under the bar yesterday to see if I could move well enough but did some limbering and stretching. Today:

Seated Press
Using the Cerebus triple ply elbow sleeves I worked to 107kg x 6 easily.

Hammer DB Curls
to 90lbs x 8 reps (could feel these pulling on my injury)

TPD
to 12p x 8 reps (as above - so stopped)

Bwt: 308lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Still on pain meds. Nothing pushed to the max but equally I wasn't resting and I didn't wanna hold back too much either 
Lat Pulldown using a stirrup handle
to the stack x 8 reps. This felt the most ok

Close Grip Bench Press
to 157-kilos x 1 rep. More there for sure

DOH Deadlift
to 207kg x 1 rep - again more there

No grip today (anything I'd do Friday would pull me forward)

Bwt: a fraction under 308lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
I tried SSB Hatfield Squats. The bar was ok but 60kilos pressed down on a nasty sore spot on the left trap. So no...

Leg Press
to 466kg x 20 reps

Leg Extensions (new)
9p + 2.5kg x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
9p + 2.5kg x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Al and Shay worked up to 125kg (275lbs) on the one arm dumbbell row. Bit too heavy for me for now. Neck still tweaking

I'll work back up to my training poundages

Close Grip Bench Press
to 117kg x 5 x 6 reps

Two Hand Pinch
to 107.7kg x f


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Seated Press
to 122.5kg x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 112lbs x 8 reps LH but RH pulled on the neck injury

TPD
to 10p x ... pulled on my neck again so...

Lying Tricep Extension
to an easy 60kg x 8 reps (no sleeves)

Bwt: 308lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Took a painkiller. Still a bit twingy. Mark and Dom training

Close Grip Bench Press
to 160kg x 4 x 1 reps

Low Cable Rows
to stack x 12 reps (most uncomfortable set)

RT - Old handle etc
to 170kg x 2 x half reps RH. Both hands were just starting to open up

Bwt: 308lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Squat
to 100kg / /220lbs x 8 reps. Easy but uncomfortable due to the injury. But I'll add weight next week. The injury is slowly (and I mean slowly) getting better

Leg Press
to 500+kilos / 1100lbs x 15 reps

Leg Extension
to 10p x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 12 reps

Bwt: 309lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Nicola and Al at 7.30am (had Nic blitz legs - got a FB 'needed that' after lol). Shay and Mark for the 9.30am

Close Grip Bench Press
to 125kg x 5 x 4 reps (5 x 5 next time)

2 Hand Pinch
to a breaking back in 108kg x 2 x 1 reps

Dumbbell Rows (1 at a time)
50lbs x 8, 90lbs x 8, 60kg/132lbs x 8 (LH site slightly tweaking the injury. Also scratched my right quad with the threaded bar (blood!! ha ha))

Bwt: 309lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained at 8.30am with Shay and Mark. Injury a bit sore and only jibbing me a bit after 
Seated Press
to 122.5-kilos x 4 reps (heavy as ****)

Hammer DB Curls
to 108lbx 8 reps (easy right, slight pull left)

TPD
to 12p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Shay, Dom and Mark. Al trained early and did a 330kg Hatfield Squat

Close Grip Bench Press - max session
to 162.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps. Used Shays triple ply / StrengthShop sleeves

Lat Pulldowns - stirrup bar
to the stack + 10-kilos x 8 reps

Finger and thumb v-bar challenge
to 39.20-kilos x 1 rep (BH). Mark did 2.6-kilos less

DOH Thumbless Deadlifts
This hurt after the injury so we haven't done this for 2-3 weeks but we was well warmed up so...
to 187-kilos x 2 r/p reps (slightly dizzy)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Dom only in the am

SSB Hatfield Squat
to 180kg x 4 reps (kept the reps low and it only got painful with the 4p a side)

Leg Press
to 500kg x 15 hard but good reps

Leg Extension
to 10p x 15 reps

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 10 r/p reps

Bwt: 308+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Nicola and Al at 7.30 and Shay and Dom with me

Close Grip Bench Press
to 125-kilos / 275lbs 5 x 5 reps (sleeves on from set 3)

Two Hand Pinch - volume day
to 107.7 x 3 attempts (2 good singles)

Bwt: 311lbs with new boots on


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Nicola and Al at 7.30 and Shay and Dom with me

Close Grip Bench Press
to 125-kilos / 275lbs 5 x 5 reps (sleeves on from set 3)

Two Hand Pinch - volume day
to 107.7 x 3 attempts (2 good singles)

Bwt: 311lbs with new boots on


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Dom and Shay (pressed 165kg)

Seated Press
to a slow as f**k 130kg (as per my previous PB)

Hammer DB Curls
to 60kg x 6 reps (twinge on my left)

TPD
12p + 5k x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*riday*
With Keith W and Dom

Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (silly amount of time faffing about with elbow sleeves)

Low Cable Row
to stack x 12 reps

Dumbbell Row
to 80kg loaded x 8 reps @ (small twinge on LH)

Adj/T/Bar
to set up + 130kg BH. I might try and stay with this to bring it up.

Bwt: 311lbs with boots on


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Dom, Keith, Craig and myself training. No early starters

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 220kg x 8 reps (pain in the usual place....is that 5 weeks now?)

Leg Press
to 400+kg *(didn't bother adding it up) x 16 reps

Leg Extensions
to 10p x 16 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 14 r/p reps (hard as f**k - but gotta be done)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Did an ATB workout yesterday afternoon following an athlete breaking my world record in a one lift online challenge (mine was in a multi-lift event). He pulled 173 to my 161.95kg. So I did a PM workout to 143.90kg with both hands.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 125-kg x 5 x 6 reps. Felt good on these today

ATB
to 130kg or so. I'll workout a program for this and see if I can't get back up to big numbers


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Shay & Nicola @ 7.45am, Keith @ 8.30, Dom @ 9 and Craig @ 9.30

Seated Press
to 122.5kg x silly heavy, dropped to 117.5kg x 4 hard reps (not sure why it felt so heavy). Dropped a 10kg plate on my left foot. Hurts like a mofo

Hammer DB Curls
to 80kg x 8 reps (my back, with no pain killers today, felt ok. In fact my LH did better than my RH)

TPD
to 13p x 6 reps

Bwt: 308lbs (barefoot due to foot injury lol)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5kg x 3 x 1 reps (4th came down and stayed down)

Dumbbell Rows
to 100kg x 8 reps per arm

ATB
to 115kg x 6 (1, 1, 1 and 3) reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Spent 3 and a half hours at hospital yesterday. Foot probably broken (like that'll stop me). No cast etc but they gave me some crutches rated at 180kg lol

SSB Hatfield Squat
to 240kg x 4 reps (twinge as per in the back, nothing in the foot)

Leg Press
to 400+ (didn't add it up) x 21 reps

Leg Extensions
to 10p x 21 reps

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p (missed the first set and went straight in at 6p) x 15 r/p reps - nice cramp in left hamstring.

New Atlas bar arrived (red cerakote bar section). Foot ok after (still hurts just not any more)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 127.5kg x 5 x 4 reps (inc a pause)

Adj/T/Bar
to 116.25kg x 1, 3 and 3 reps

*Thursday*
Seated Press - new bar
to 120kg x 3 reps

Hammer DB Curls
accidental mis-load so I did (oh yes) 100kg / 220lbs x 3/4 reps

TPD
to 13p x 8 reps

Bwt: 308lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5kg x 1, F, 1, 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns - wide bar
to stack x 8 reps

ATB
to 117.5kg + set up x 3 x 3 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Time limited by having the grand kids down and an appt at the hospital with the damaged foot (gonna take another 6 weeks to fix apparently). So I did what could be done.

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 240kg x 4 reps (hurt my back tweak more with 160kg)

Leg Press
to 400+kg x 23 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 127.5kg x 5 x 5 reps

Adj/T/bar
to +120kg x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Horrid with the heat and humidity last night then Shay wanted me to train early (8am) so my food hadn't digested. Sweaty trying to get sleeves on. 
Seated Press
all over the place so dropped to 100kg x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 100kg x 6/4 reps

TPD
see sleeve issue so 11p x 8 reps

Bwt: 307lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Hot and humid day. Pain in the ass getting sleeves on etc etc. So a slow sluggish day. Popped into the local gym briefly as they reopened today (I'd arranged for a local girl to make a celebratory cheesecake)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5kg x fail, dropped to 140kg x 4 x 1 reps - kinda crappy

Low Cable Row
to stack + 20kg x 8 reps - felt heavy

ATB
to +120kg x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
1h 20 mins w/out. No sign of 'I wanna train' Paul D

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 260kg x 4 reps - usual upper back discomfort

15's No of the day from this point forward

Leg Press
to 497.5kg x 15 reps

Leg extension
to 10p x 10 reps (pre sets 15's)

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 10 r/p reps (as LE)

Bwt: 306.9lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - Vol
to 130-kilos x 5 x 3 reps (last rep paused)

ATB
to 125-kilos + set up x 3 x 3 reps - tough

Bwt: 309lbs+


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press - black sleeves
to 102.5-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 100-kilos x 5 reps @

TPD - red sleeves (still a little humid)
to 14p x 6 reps (felt heavy)

Bwt: 310+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Off to Powerhouse Gym for the first training session there in 5 months with Dom
Close Grip Bench
to 160kg on my fave knackered bar

Iso Mid-Row
to 90kg x 8 reps

Bwt: 309.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained solo. Loaded the leg press to it's max for sh*ts n giggles (27kg bar plus all the weights and as many wheels as I could = 823kg)
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 280kg x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 533kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 11p+top plate x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls (so damned hard lol)
to 11p+top plate x 6 reps

Bwt: 311lbs (stomach in bits all day yesterday and last night so... probably bloat)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - vol
to 130kg x 3, 135kg x 3 and 140kg x 3 x 3 reps

ATB
to set up +127.5kg x 3 x 3 r/p reps

Bwt: 308lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls 
to 100-kilos x 6 reps @

TPD
to 14p x F (did the reps on the press wear me out). 12p x 8 reps

Taped my right upper arm at 20-inches and forearm at 16.5-inches (both with a slight pump)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym with Ken Williams (not benched heavy since January!! And Dom)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 160kg x 3 x 1 reps (making my way back to 170kg and beyond)

Low Iso Lever 
to 125kg per arm (used a wrist strap) x 6 reps @

Bwt: 309lbs

ATB later


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Bank Hol. Dom doing back. No sign of Paul (cue look of 'shock' lol)
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 290kg / 638lbs x 4 reps (HAF!)

Leg Press
to 533 x 10 reps (other sets 15's)

Leg Extensions
to all bar 1 plate x 10 reps (ditto)

Lying Leg Curl
to 10p x 10 reps (ditto)

Bwt: 312lbs (all time high)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Again no sign of Paul. Dom on the job. Shay early
Close Grip Bench - Vol
to 130kg x 4 reps, then 140kg x 4 and 140kg x 6 reps

ATB
to 128.75kg x 2 x 3 r/p reps

Bwt: 312.8lbs. Lord knows why I'm up again. I did enjoy a pretty big gammon steak last night but even so.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Dom only
Seated Press
to 107.5-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 100-kilos x 7 reps

TPD
to 13p x 6 reps (heavy)

Bwt: 312.3lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday (am workout)*
Dom and Ken @ Powerhouse

Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5 x 3 x 1 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Row
to 90kg/198lbs x 8 reps @

Bwt: 312lbs on the gym scales


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*
Adjustable Thick Bar
to 128.75kg x 2/3, 3/3, 3/3 reps - far better workout than Tuesday. Still hard work.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Nice heavy day. Dom only (Shay boxing etc)
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 295kg / 649lbs x 4 reps

Leg Press
553kg x 10 reps (felt this in the quads)

Leg Extension
4p x 15, 8p x 15 and 12p x 11 reps

Lying Leg Curls
4p x 15, 8p x 15 and 9 p x 10 reps

Bwt: 315lbs. Again not trying to add weight but here we are.


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Dom only (Shay trained too but earlier)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 130kg x 3 reps, then 140kg x 3 x 4 reps

I might do ATB later as my back is giving me minor warning twinges after legs yesterday


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday PM*
ATB
to set up + 130kg x 8 x 1 reps (once again this seems to suit me more)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Dom only (Shay up north on a road trip today)
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 4 reps (stay with this for a bit)

Hammer DB Curls
to 100kg x 8 reps @ (usual gut buster)

TPD
to 13 x 7 reps (again hard after press)

Bwt: 315.5lbs (big boots on)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Team bench: me, Dom and Ken (no sign of Shay) @ Powerhouse
LPD
sets of 15 to stack x 12 reps

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 1 rep, 155kg x 1 rep and 165kg x 3 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 300kg x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 553kg x 11 reps

Leg Extensions
to 12p x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 11 reps

Crunches
3 x 16 reps (upper arms feeling it)

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday am*
Dom, Shay and Paul (popped in)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 2 x 6 reps

Low Cable Rows - double stirrup bar
to stack + 20kg x 8 reps

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*
ATB
to set up +132.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 167.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Iso Lever Low Row
to 130kg x 6 reps @

Bwt: 312lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 302.5kg x 3 reps (rep PB)

Leg Press
to 572kg (and not, as I thought 553kg)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 12 reps (welding needed on the machine)

Bwt: 314lbs sans hoody


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5kg x 2 x 4 reps

1 Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 100kg x 9 reps @

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Too damn quick of a workout I think. Breakfast felt like it hadn't kicked in and we was done in 40 or so minutes. Shay and Dom. Decided not to throw the 100kg dumbbells around but do 15's on curls too.

Seated Press
to 112.5kg x 4 reps (heavy)

Hammer Curls
to 86lbs x 15 reps

TPD
to 13p x 10 reps

Bwt: 313lbs

Forearm flexors feel a little stiff from Tuesday's w/out.

Bought / order a squat machine yesterday via eBay


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Usual bench gang - Dom and Ken.

Close Grip Bench Press

to 140kg x 1, 160kg x 1 and then 2 x 1 and 1 fail x 170kg

s/s

Mid Iso-Row

to 100kg x 6 reps

Bwt: 315lbs / 22st7lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
ATB
to 133.75kg x 5 x 1 reps

*Sunday*
Bwt: 318lbs after breakfast (that's the PSL Var)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The brutality that is leg day. Full info
SSB Hatfield Squats
Bar x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 140kg x 8 reps, 220kg x 6 reps, 302.5kg x 4 reps (PB for reps)

Leg Press
145kg x 15 reps, 265kg x 15 reps, 385kg x 15 reps, 572kg x 13 reps

Leg Extensions
4p x 15 reps, 8p x 15 reps, stack x 13 reps

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
4p x 15 reps, 8p x 15 reps, 9p x 13 reps

Bwt: all time high 318+lbs


----------



## Sasnak

Mobster said:


> The brutality that is leg day


 Just reading through your routine made me want to throw up. How do you do it at your age? Genuine question as like you, I'm also a fair few years past my best before date.


----------



## Mobster

Sasnak said:


> Just reading through your routine made me want to throw up. How do you do it at your age? Genuine question as like you, I'm also a fair few years past my best before date.


 I've been training 41 years so so I've adapted to it for a start. I took the best part of an hour and a half or more so I wasn't rushing. I'm also currently able to chill the f**k out after lol. I wouldn't wanna go to work after for sure.

*Tuesday - am*
Four man crew today: return of Paul and inc Dom and Shay
Bench Press - vol day
to 142.5-kilos x 2 x 5 reps (first set a little messy as I was out of the groove for a rep or 2)

s/s

LPD - using double stirrup handle
to stack x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Dom and I only.

Seated Press
to 110kg x 5 reps HAF

Hammer DB Curls
to 97lbs (added 5kg/11lbs to the 86's) x 15 reps @

TPD
to 13p x 12 HAF reps

Bwt: 319+


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Ken and Dom at Powerhouse

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 1 rep, 160kg x 1 rep, 172.5kg x 1 rep (ass came up a little) and then 175kg x 1 (Dom grabbed it too soon when I had it to lock out - ass also up a little)

Low Cable Row
to stack x 15 reps

Bwt: 316lbs on gym scales


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*
ATB
to +135-kilos (so about 138.2kg) x 5 x 1 reps @
This was so f'kin easy (cos the last few weeks on it were not) I had to double check it was 135-kilos loaded. I also felt tired from the am session etc etc so it was a pleasant surprise. I had opened some new chalk and the way the pin was loaded... maybe it was more solid feeling.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Dom + me. Road tested the new bit of kit
Lever Squat
to 280kg x 1 rep. Faff to get in and out of and the pads feel too thin. Repped the lower weights then took it to today's max with singles. A lot easier to go deeper in

Leg Press
to 572kg x 14 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 14 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 14 reps

Bwt: 318+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday am*
Work early (like before 5am). Waiting on DHL delivery of a load of new shelving for my soon-to-be Muscle Mob Library.
Close Grip Bench Press
Never east lol
to 142.5-kilos x 2 x 6 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*
Adjustable Thick Bar (ATB)
to 135kg plus the set up x 4 x 2 reps per hand


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Flying solo
Seated Press
to 110kg x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 108lbs x 12 reps (15 tgt)

TPD
13p + 2.5kg x 8 reps

Bwt: 318lbs+


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Hanging out my ass today (exhausted). I went to bed tired and got up at 3.30am. I then did an hour setting up the Muscle Mob library (info elsewhere - to be added). Back to bed and managed another 45 mins nap (bad idea??)

Close Grip Bench Press
to a fail at 170kg. Perfectly fine warming up with half an eye on an attempt at 180kg but it bottomed out and I decided to ease off for today. the pump out after (30 reps with 60kg) was non-lock style and easy

Iso Lever Low Row
to 140kg x 6 reps @. Yeah DAMN heavy lol

Bwt: 22st 6lbs / 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday am (in lieu of Friday pm)*
Adjustable Thick bar
Upped the weight but it was an up and down session. Work got done. Work on project too

*Monday*
HAF session. Lots of rest and huffing and puffing. That's down to the weights, the trail walking yesterday and my insistence on doing hours of work on my new project (involving many journeys up and down the stairs with loads of magazines (like 40-60lb loads). My right hip tie in feels stiff after

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 305kg x 3 reps - stick with this until I get at least 4-6 reps

Leg Press
to 572kg x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 15 reps

Had a lie down after (30+ mins)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
It's gonna be time to ease off the gas soon. Either drop way back down (did that a bit today) or have a rest as well. My right shoulder labrum has been sore since Friday, I've had a small strain under the right scapula and, as of yesterday, seem to have a minor strain to a tendon going into my right hip. Bizarrely, following this mornings workout and adjustments as I type this I feel good lol.

Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 20 reps and then 60kg x 3 x 15 reps (nice pump)

Low Cable Row
1/2 stack x 15 reps, 3/4 stack x 15 reps, stack +15kg x 12 reps

Huffed and puffed by recovered quickly and felt good after.

Started at 8.45 and done at 9.45. Rest now then project and podcast work followed by the PM workout.

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## 90537

How old are you @Mobster if you don't mind me asking?

I used to read your logs years ago on MT and it's great to see you are still at it, as hard as ever buddy.

Danny


----------



## Mobster

I don't mind: 56. I'll always train

*Thursday*
Another day with my foot off the gas to help the shoulder
Seated BB Press
to 60kg x 3 x 15 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 113.5lbs x 12 reps

TPD
to 13p + 2.5kg x 7 hard reps (knackered by the press)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Back after 9 days off and it's the first Monday in a 'fire break' lockdown. Today's number was 8

Lever Squats Machine
40, 80, 120, 160, 200 and 240kg for 8 each. Ended up on my ass having a rest lol

Leg Press 
to 9 plates a side x 8 reps,

Lying leg curls 
9 stack plates x 8 reps

s/s

Leg extensions 
to 9 plates x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Rule of 8 reps again today

Seated Press
to 90-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to about 119lbs x 8 reps

TPD
to 12 stack plates x 8 reps

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*
Training grip with Shay
Vulcan Gripper
to 6/6 (level 18 if I remember properly) x 3 x 1 reps BH

ATB
to +135-kilos x 5 x 1 reps BH

Strength Shop Inch
2 x 1 reps BH (super level RH)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Back day
DOH thicker bar (40mm) deadlifts(1st 3 sets thumbless)
to 187-kilos x 4 reps 9all other sets 8)

Stirrup handle Low Cable Row
to stack +20-kilos x 8 reps

LPD - wide bar
to stack + 10-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 2, then 3 x 3 reps

Flyes with Resistance Bands
Red band x 20 reps, Green band x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained solo
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 305kg x 3 reps (same as 3 weeks ago. If I'd had a spot I'd have wanted 4)

Leg Press
to 395-kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 9 stack plates + 2.5kg x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9 stack plates + 2.5kg x 8 reps

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
to 92.5-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 130lbs x 8 reps @

TPD
to 12p +2.5kg x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained solo
DOH Deadlifts (all bar max set were thumbless - standard bar)
60kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 8 reps, 140kg x 8 reps, 190kg x 4 reps

Dumbbell Rows
70lbs x 8 reps, 86 x 8 reps, 100kg/220lbs x 5 reps

Lat Pulldowns (stirrup bar) 
1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +15kg/33lbs x 8 reps

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
With Shay and Nicola

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 3, 3 and 4 reps (finally warmed up)

Fence Post Lift
40kg x 3 reps, 75kg x 3 reps, 90kg x 1 reps, 95kg x 1 reps, 115kg x 1 rep (ugly at 115).

Wrist Roller
set up plus 45kg x 20 reps, 55kg x 20 reps, 60kg x 20 reps, 65kg x 20 reps, 70kg x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Solo again. Local gyms reopened
Lever Squat
to 250kg x 8 reps

Leg Press
to 400kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 10p x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 6 reps

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Solo again (started late otherwise Shay would have been on board)

Seated Press
Right shoulder still sore (wear and tear).
to 95kg x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65kg+ x 8 reps

TPD
to 13p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Shay and Dom back on board. Twinge on DL's needs stretching etc out
DOH DL (40mm bar)
to 192kg x 1 rep (meant to be 4)

Low Cable Row
to stack + 22.5kg and stacker pin x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Dom and Ken

Close Grip Bench Press
still sore right shoulder
to 160kg x 1 rep. Nice. Then we did a rep out with 60kg. Dom x 20, Ken x 26 and I'd said I'd do 5 more so... 31 reps

Bwt (gym scales): 312lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Playing with some grip tools Shay bought for the gym. I also did a deal on 2 x 50kg plates at sensible prices

Vulcan Gripper
Held back to save strength for the other stuff
to
LH: 5/5 x 4 x 1 reps
RH: 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps

MoonTop
to 15kg or so for me

HubTop
to 18kg or so for me

LeverTop
We did NOT do this in accordance to the rules (next time) and worked to 40+kg with different grips


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained with Dom. The pair of 50kg/110lb plates should be here today

SSB Hatfield Squats
305kg x 4 reps (got D to spot me back in)

Leg Press
to 405kg x 8 reps (easy)

Leg Extensions
to 10p +2.5kg x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Dom only. I didn't hear Shay banging on the door to come in lol. Back day

Underhand grip LPD
to stack x 8 reps

DB Rows
to 100kg x 8 reps

Low Cable Row - wide lat bar grip
to stack +15kg x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday am*
Lots to do today if everyone plays there part. am workout, lunchtime podcast, pm workout and some work later

@Powerhouse Gym

Close Grip Bench Press
with Dom and ken
to 160kg x 2 x 1 reps (2nd rep was ugly lol)

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*
Grip O'Clock. Shay and Nicola.

Vulcan Gripper
LH: to 5/6 x N, VVN, VVN
RH: to 6/7 x VN, N, VVN (I think it''s around L20 or so on this spring)

2-Inch V-Bar
I used the Cambridge Roll Wheels and worked to 121kg with each hand

Rolling Thunder (stiff handle)
to 188kg total 1 rep with each hand

In between a tiny bit of hub and moontop work


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 267kg x 8 reps - brutal as always

Leg Press
to 410kg x 8 reps

Leg Extension
to 11p x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to 10p x 8 reps

Bwt: 315lbs+


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
It feels like my bicep tendon where it goes over the shoulder that's sore. Anyway
to 97.5kg x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
Faffing about with the set up then 
to 70kg x 8 reps

s/s

TPD
to 13p x 8 reps (slightly better form when head is to the left of the cable not right)

W/Roller
60kg x 3 x 20 reps (last set hard - blip style)

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Back w/o with Dom

Lat Pulldowns (D stirrup handles)
to stack x 10 reps (other sets 12)

Low Cable Rows
as above

T-Bar Row (using an O bar)
to 100kg x 7 reps (other sets 8 reps)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse with Dom and Ken
Close Grip Bench Press
to 160kg x 2 reps on my own and 1 rep with a very small spot (he said he guided it in)

Bwt: 314lbs on their scales


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
With Shay and Nicola
Vulcan Gripper
LH: 5/6 x 3 x N reps
RH: 6/7 x N, then 2 x 1 reps

Penny Pinch
to +16.25k x 4 attempts

Lever Top
Closer to the correct form
to +27.5kg BH and then to +30kg x 1 RH

Horn Top
to +72.5kg x 1 rep RH


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
*
*SSB Hatfield Squats
to 307.5kg x 3 reps

Leg Press
to 415kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 12p (stack) x 8 hard reps (big diff between 11 and 12p)

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 4 hard reps

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Shay and Nicola - all masked up. Cold in gym. Left lower back still stiff from T-Bar Rows Thursday

Seated Press
to 100kg x 4 reps (shoulder still sore)

Hammer DB Curls
Did NOT go heavy as I felt that would pull on my back too much)
So 86lbs x 8 reps

TPD
to 13p+2.5kg x 4 reps (more there)

Adj/T/Bar
a little higher reps to start (warm up back)
+40kg x 6 reps @, +60kg x 6 reps @, +80kg x 3 reps @, +100kg x 3 reps @, +120kg x 2 x 3 reps @. Felt good at this point but held back


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained solo. Back still stiff so...
DOH Deadlift with my 40+mm bar
stayed at 60kg x 5 x 10 reps. I started with a wide stance and with each set narrowed it until it was shoulder width

Wrist Roller
65kg x 3 x 15 reps blip style


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*

Close Grip Bench Press

to 150kg x 1 no probs. Bombed at 160kg. Dropped to 80kg x 20 reps (Shay got 31 reps)

Vulcan Gripper Work

LH: 5/5 x VVN, N, 1 rep, 5/6 x VVN, VVN and N

RH: 5/5 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 1 rep, 6/7 x VN, VN and VVN

Fence Post Lift

to 115kg x 2 x 1 reps LH and 4 x 1 reps RH


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained with Dom - legs
Lever Squat
I'd planned on doing reps with 320kg but it was horrendous to get into position, felt shaky etc. 
to 320kg x 1 rep

Leg Press
to 425kg x 8 reps (easy)

Leg Extensions
to stack + 2.5kg x 7 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Today was a change of pace and volume day. Pumped da f**k. Shay and Dom

One Arm Dumbbell Press
up and down the rack - 10 x 10 to 48lbs x 10 and back down again

Side Laterals
10lb x 20 reps, 18.5lbs x 10 and 10 x 10 again

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
light but 47lbs x 20 reps (both arms at the same time)

Skull Crushers
light but to all of 34kg x 20 reps

Wrist Roller
65kg x 2 x 20 reps... then Shay was jibbing me to go heavier so... eventually we got 102.5kg x 12 reps

Pumped from delts to wrist


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
I did some stretching yesterday and I'll do some more Saturday/ My left lower back still needs it.

DOH thicker bar deadlifts
Keeping this light for a while longer
to 127kg x 7 reps. Not touching the ground

Lat Pulldowns using the medium length double stirrup bar
to stack +10kg x 8 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Row
to a crazy 110kg x 4 reps @ side.More there but hot damn it's HAF

Bwt: 315.85lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse with Dom and Ken
Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 2 reps, 140kg x 2 reps and 150kg x 2 x 2 r/p reps

Pump set of 90kg x 15 reps

Bwt: 313lbs on gym scales


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lower left back still tight so we changed it up a little (and I mean a little)

SSB Hatfield Squats
bar x 20, 60kg x 20, 100kg x 20, 140kg x 15, 160kg x 12 reps

Leg Press
145kg x 8, 265kg x 8 reps, 450kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +5kg x 8 reps

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 6 reps HAF as per


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another volume day
Seated BB Press
bar x 20, 30kg x 20, 40kg x 20, 50kg x 20 and 60kg x 20 reps (the last few reps of every set hit the delts)

Hammer DB Curls (s/s after the 1st two press sets)
21lbs x 20 reps, 47lbx 20 reps, 59lbs x 16 reps

Skull Crushers
16kg x 20, 28kg x 20 and 36kg x 20 reps

Wrist Roller
75kg x 3 x 20 blip reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lots of stretching and rehabbing that lower left back for days. More later. Also my lockdown crew dropped off gifts today. Trained light for me

Lever Squats
to 200kg x 8 reps

L/Press
to 240kg x 8 reps

Leg Ext
to 8p x 8 reps

L/L/Curls
to 8p x 8 reps

Bwt: 314.55lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Still playing with volume
Seated Dumbbell Press
to 36kg x 2 x 20 reps (sleeves on)

Hammer DB Curls
to 59lbs x 15 reps

Skull Crushers
to 44kg (EZ bar) x 20 reps (sleeves on)

Wrist Roller
to 77.5kg x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
My #Lockdowncrew have been great. 3 beers dropped Monday and a case of beer yesterday (+ a box of chocs). 8, inc me yesterday and 6 today. A day off tomorrow

Another kinda volume day

Close Grip Bench Press
to 150kg x 1 rep, dropped to 60kg x 30 reps

Lat Pulldowns
6p x 20, 8p x 20, 10p x 20 and 12p x 15 reps (nice burn and pump)

Straight Arm Pulldowns
3p x 20, 5p x 20 and 7p x 15 reps (ouch... a good ouch)

Vulcan Gripper work
to 
LH: 5/6 x 3 x 1 and 1 N rep
RH: 6/6 x 1, 6/7 x 1, VVN, 1 and VVN


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Bunch of fellas in today but just me and Dom trained together from 8.45am

SSB Hatfields (ought to have been lever squat lol)
bar x 20, 60kg x 20, 100kg x 20, 140kg x 18 and 170kg x 12 reps

Leg Press
to 460kg x 10 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
11p x 8 r/p reps

Bwt: 320lbs (blame xmas pudding)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Still volume / pump. Trained solo (guys there but not training with me)
Seated DB Press
21lbs x 20, 36lbs x 20 and 47lbs x 20 (sl on) reps

Hammer DB Curls
36lbs x 20, 47lbs x 20 and 50lbs x 16 reps

Skull Crushers
28kg x 20, 36kg x 20 and 46kg x 20 (sl on) reps

Wrist Roller
*Nearly had an accident on this as the clip came off the weight pin and hit me in the hand (not that bad - better than my face)
80kg x 2 x 20, 1 x 10*, 1 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Chest Supported Rows in the rack - BB and bench
bar x 12 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 90kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns - stirrup bar
1/2 stack x 12 reps, 3/4 stack x 12 reps, stack x 12 reps

Straight Arm Pulldowns
3.5p x 20 reps, 5.5p x 20 reps, 7p x 16 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
New Year - ass a-kicking time.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 5 x 1 reps (better with each rep)

Wrist Roller
I wanna hit 130kg on this this year and get the forearms up to 17-inches - cos... well why not?
82.5-kilos x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Almost full crew in today

Lever Squat 
sets of 12 to 200kg x 8 reps

Leg Press
12's to 470kg x 12 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 7 reps

Lying Leg Curls
(hardest for me to do)
11p x 7 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Pump city.
Dumbbell Press
to 58lbs x 15 reps

Hammer DB Curl
to 56lbs x 17 reps

Skull Crushers
to 51kg x 17 reps

Wrist Roller
to 85kg x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Supported Chest Rows - medium grip
to 102.5kg x 3 x 8 reps (felt good - better than the last session)

Lat Pulldowns - wide grip / long bar
to the stack x 12 reps

Low Cable Row - close grip / DD handles
to the stack x 12 reps

The variation in the grips hopefully hitting all the angles


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (as always they got better the more I did)

Rolling Thunder
85-kilos x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
Missed out on gripper work yesterday so that got done. I need to be more consistant.
Vulcan Gripper
BH: usual warm ups
LH: to 5/5 x 1 (wide set), 5/6 x 1/2 then VVN, 1 and TnG reps
RH: to 5/5 x 1, 5/6 x 1 (wide set), 6/6 x 1, 1, 1 and VVN

2021 target to get to 6/6 x 5 x 1 LH and 7/7 x 5 x 1 RH


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Squat
to 220kg x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 475kg x 12 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 6 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
New flat bench should be here today (Mirafit brand - IPF spec - fat pad). Also I had the cable/rope snap on the wrist roller so that needs replacing)

Seated DB Press
to 59lbx 15 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 59lbs x 17 reps

Skull Crushers
to 51kg x 20 reps

Wrist Roller
to 87.5kg x 3 x 20 reps (rope snapped on set 2, reknotted it and carried on)

Reverse Wrist Curls
10lbs x 3 x 20 reps.

Forearm pumped to 16.75-inches. Upper arm to 20-inches (right arm)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
So it must be back day then
Chest Supported Rows - medium grip
to 110kg x 3 x 8 reps (better on the last 2)

Lat Pulldowns - short bar grip (about 12-inches)
to stack x 12 reps

Low Cable Row - wide grip on long LPD bar
to stack x 12 reps

Took a photo of my pumped back


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (new bench)

Wrist Roller
90-kilos x 3 x 15 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
18.5lbs x 3 x 15 reps

*VG later


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm*
Vulcan Gripper work (I think it's a ''red/black'' spring)
Good session on the VG probably cos I had a group with me
BH: 1/1 x 8 reps, 3/3 x 4 reps, 5/5 x 1L/2R reps 
LH: 5/6 (L16) x 3 x 1, 1 x VVN and 3 x 1 reps
RH: 5/6 x 1 rep, 6/6 x 5 x 1 reps, 6/7 (L19) x 1 and VVN reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Damn pinging of my left lower back injury on Lever Squat work. I suspect I was moving too quick and I didn't put a belt on soon enough. Crazy stiff too. I made sure to get my steps in after.

Lever Squat
to 200kg x pain (aka 8 reps). Too dynamic with the lighter weights. Zero issues recently

Leg Press
Crazy stiff but... to 480 x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to (stopped the top set) 8p x 12 r/p reps

Got my training partner to rub lotion on the area and then went right out walking asap so as to stop me stiffening up


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Dumbbell Press
to 59lbs x 18 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 59lbs x 20 reps

Skull Crushers
to 44kg x 20 reps

Wrist Roller
to 90kg x 3 x 20 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 18.5lbs x 3 x 15 reps

Arms pumped to 20 and a 1/2-inches


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Left hand lower back injury still holding me back a little.
Chest Supported Rows
to 107.5kg x 3 x 6 reps

Dumbbell Rows
to 130lbs x 12 reps

Low Cable Rows
to stack x 12 reps

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5kg x 4 x 1 reps (5-6 x 1 next time)

Wrist Rollers
to 95kg x 3 x 15 reps. Had to redo the knot again!!


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Dom and Paul
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 260kg x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 535kg (was meant to be 490kg but I couldn't be bothered adding up) x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 9p x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 8 reps

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Dom and Paul. Rearranged kit after to make room for the iso lever / iso lateral leg press

Dumbbell Press
to 59lbs x 17 reps (same as last time and still pumped)

Hammer DB Curl
to 63lbs x 15 reps

Skull Crushers
46kg x 20 reps

Wrist Roller
91.25kg x 3 x 15 reps

Reverse DB Wrist Curl
18.5kg x 3 x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday PM*
Rolling Thunder
to 180kg on my old handle. Failed on my left and got 2 singles with my right hand

Vulcan Gripper Work

*Wednesday*
The new (used) iso-lever / iso-lateral leg press arrived so it was a job of work to get that in and reassembled. Two of the guys ended up helping

*Thursday*
Chest Supported Rows (medium grip)
to 107.5kg x 3 x 7 reps (last set I could have done more)

Low Lever Rows (narrow grip)
Used the new leg machine to pull / row on the weight horn - great move (pics on FB)
to 70-kilos (used a strap due to the thickness of the horn) x 3 x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns (wide grip)
to all bar 3 stack plates x 10 reps

Also sorted out a gas bottle for the heater (will be used elsewhere too) for the gym.


----------



## bigaldevlin

Some proper nice exercises you dont see all too often these days mate! Real interesting reading about your routines.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5kg x 1. Then upped to 150kg x 4 x 1 reps

Wrist Roller
95kg x 3 x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Used the new leg press properly for the first time.

Lever squat
to 260kg x 8 reps

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 6 plates / 120kg x 8 reps per leg (one at a time)

Leg Extensions
to 9p x 8 reps

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 8 reps

Bwt: 317lbs dressed. Right upper thigh (post workout) 30-inches


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Nice session
Seated DB Press
to 59lbs x 20 reps

 Hammer Curls
to 61lbs x 20 reps

Skull Crushers
to 52kg x 18 reps

Wrist Roller Work
91.25kg x 3 x 20 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls DB
18.5lbs x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
As per various widths on back movements

Chest Supported Rows (M)
to 110kg x 3 x 6 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Rows (N)
to 80kg x 8 reps

Low Cable Rows (W)
to the stack x 12 reps (pulled into the top of the waist)

DOH Deadlifts
65kg x 12 reps (easy as f**k but done for back rehab)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Bench could have been better
Close Grip Bench Press
to 152.5kg (might drop back to 150kg for a few weeks) x 3 x 1 and a fail

Wrist Roller
92.5kg x 3 x 17 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls (DB)
21lbs x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 280kg x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 579kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
9p x 12 reps

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 8 HAF reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Upped my game today

Seated DB Press
to 70lbs x 14 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70lbs x 15 reps

Skull Crushers
to 51kg x 16 reps

Wrist Roller
100kg x 3 x 20 blip reps

Reverse Wrist Curls (DB)
21lbs x 20 reps x 3 sets


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Full crew. D had a great session playing catch up with me

Chest Supported Rows (M)
to 110-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (PB)

Lat Pulldowns (N - 2 x D handles)
to stack -3p (down from usual but probs cos I PB'd on rows) x 10 reps

Low Cable Rows (W) 
Into lower stomach - last week was to the rib cage
stack x 12 reps

DOH TL Deadlifts
Still rehabbing
bar x 12 reps, 60kg x 12 reps, 100kg x 12 reps (D did 14)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Tore everyone a new one this morning for mis-loads etc. As in how I took 4 weeks to recover from a previous cock-up. Not happy.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 152.5-kilos x F (mis-load too). Dropped back to 140-kilos x 3, then 2 x 3 reps

Wrist Roller
100-kilos x 3 x 20 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
24lbs x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Dom and Paul. Thighs @ 30-inches

Lever Squat
270-kilos x 6 reps

Iso Lateral Leg Press
to 130-kilos @ leg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 9p+2.5-kilos x 9 reps

s/s

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Dumbbell Press
to 70lbs x 3 x 15 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70lbs x 3 x 16 reps

Skull Crushers
to 53kg x 15 reps

Wrist Roller
to 101.25kg x 3 x 15 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls (DB)
24lbs x 3 x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday PM*
Grip Machine work
I might up the reps to toughen the hands cos 100kg plus pushes hard into the palms
40kg x 8 reps, 70kg x 8 reps, then 102.5kg x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Good solid workout today
Chest Supported Rows (M)
to 112.5-kilos x 2 x 8 reps. Felt good so upped it to 120-kilos x 6 solid ass reps

Iso Lever Leg Press Rows (N)
to 72.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns (W)
to stack x 8 reps

DOH Deadlifts
to 110-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Good group and vibe today
Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 1, 140kg x 2, 3 and 4 reps

Wrist Roller
to 102.5kg x 3 x 20 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
24lbs x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday PM*
Grip Machine work
to 102.5-kilos x 2 x 10 reps
HAF in that where the 3/4-inch handles press into the palms it's bordering on painful.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Solid session with Paul (Dom on school run duties)
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 290kg x 4 reps

45-degree Leg Press
to 654kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 10p x 10 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Shay and Paul. Gym busy. Had a coffee coughing fit (thought I was gonna puke lol)
Dumbbell Seated Press
to 70lbs x 16 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 70lbs x 17 reps

Skull Crushers
to 53-kilos x 18 reps

Wrist Roller Work
102.5-kilos x 3 x 15 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curl
24lbs x 3 x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

Started taking on #lockdown clients as of today.

*Thursday*
Chest Supported Rows (M)
bar x 20 reps, 60kg x 12 reps. 90kg x 12 reps, 120kg x 8 reps, 130kg x 8 reps, 140kg x 4+3 reps (PB - gonna work on that)

One Arm DB Rows (N)
86lbs x 12 reps, 2 x 90kg

Lat Pulldowns (W)
Did a bit of volume
1/2 stack x 20 reps, +2 stack plates x 20 reps, +5 (just under 3/4 stack) x 20 reps

DOH Deadlifts
60kg x 12 reps, 110kg x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Lower back a little stiff today. Paul and Ken on the team.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 1 rep, 140kg x 4 x 3 reps (right elbow tweak), 60kg x 30 reps

Wrist Roller
102.5kg x 16 reps, then 2 x 20 reps (hands locked in)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
No one else but me (inc the new client... lazy f**k. Lots of locals hit the beer to celebrate a win in Rugby). Jarrard to spot me (doesn't train with me)

Lever Squats
to 280kg x 6 reps

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 135kg x 6 reps (HAF) a leg. One at a time

Leg Extensions
to 10p+2.kg x 10 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 7+3 reps (HAF as per)

Doing a deal (hopefully) on buying a Pec Dec for the gym


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Coached another client Ala through a back workout @ 7.30am

Seated Dumbbell Press
to 70lbs x 17 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 70lbs x 17 reps

Skull Crushers
to 53-kilos x 18 reps

Wrist Roller
102.5-kilos x 3 x 20 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
24lbs x 3 x 18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Bit of a faff (as per) on the CSR (had to get it all in the right position). So we dropped back a notch.

Chest Supported Rows (M)
to 130kg x 2 x 6 reps

Low Cable Rows (N)
to stack +10kg x 12 HAF reps

Lat Pulldowns(W)
to stack x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Full team (5 total)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps (slow off the chest today)

Pec Dec
Half the stack x 25 reps (left arm tendinitis)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 60-kilos x 25 reps

Wrist Roller
to 105-kilos x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 300kg x 4 reps (needed the belt a little tighter)

Leg Press
to 664kg x 8 reps (still nearly popping out of the seat)

Leg Extensions
to 11p x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to whatever (not noted) x 9+3 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
I forget how, when I up the weight on Squats, I am down the next day on other stuff. Today was like that. I got pumped on less work but I did less work than I wanted to. Also put a client through an arms workout at 7.30am

Seated Dumbbell Press
to 70lbs x 12 reps

Hammer Curls
to 70lbs x 18 reps

Tricep Pressdown
(gonna switch these in as an alternate - I've been getting a pain in the tendon that wraps around the elbow)

Wrist Roller
to 105-kilos x 16 then 2 x 20 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls 
later on


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Back. Big group in but just Paul and I training together

Chest Supported Rows
to 130kg x 2 x 4-6 reps (messy)

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 95kg+ x 8 reps an arm

Fat Grips (from Bulk) DOH Deadlifts
to 180kg x 1 rep


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated BB Press
Back to this.
60-kilos x 4 x 8 reps (will be increasing this v quickly)

Hammer DB Curls
to 86lbs x 8 reps (4 sets)

TPD
to 12p x 8 reps (used a slightly cambered bar)

Wrist Roller
105kg x 3 x 20 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
30lbs x 3 x 20 reps

Bwt: 322+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Chest Supported Rows (M)
to 130kg x 6+2, 7+1 and 8 reps

Low Cable Row - stirrup bar (M)
to stack +20kg x 8 reps (HAF)

Lat Pulldowns - double D handles (N)
to the stack +10kg x 8 reps

DOH Deadlifts with Bulk Fat Grips
to 140kg x 6 reps (need to really work in this)

I also need to include a Iso Leg Press low row next time.

Bwt: 322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Workout, for me, was all over the place. I've just had a look what I was doing in 2020 (pre lockdowns) and I'm gonna echo that for 12 weeks starting next week. Todays:
AM
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kilos x 1 HAF rep, Failed. Dropped back to 120-kilos x 3 x 1 and 1 x 3 reps

Wrist Roller
to 106.25-kilos x 3 x 15 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
30lbs x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 310kg x 4 reps (hard on the neck)

Leg Press
to 724kg (seat back down for this set)

Leg Extensions
to 11p x 8 reps (other sets 12 reps)

Lying Leg Curls
9p x 8 reps

Bwt: 320lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
On the old bench program for 8 weeks. I also will be easing up to a 1x a week Wrist Roller cos of the tendonitis
Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 4 x 3 reps (paused all of the last sets reps).

Iso Lever Low Row
to 65-kilos x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press
to 100kg x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 108lbs x 8 reps

Tricep Pressdowns
To 12p x 8 reps

Grip Machine
to 107.5kg x 3 x 8 reps (last set form could have been better)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Covid jab yesterday (1 of 2). Slightly sweaty first thing and achy (esp the tendinitis) when training but fine by the finish. I took a Ibuprofen tab first then hit it.
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 4 x 1 reps, 1 F and 1 better rep (5 total)

DOH Deadlift on the 30mm bar
to 147-kilos x 6 reps

Wrist Roller work
106.25-kilos x 3 x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained solo (spot on top sets of Lever Squat* and Leg Press** only). Usual 'getting set' to do legs
Lever Squat
to 300kg x 4 reps (* spot is only to assist with the safety)

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 145kg x 8 reps (**just a nudge to get the first rep started)

Leg Extensions
11p +5kg x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Solo again (Paul and J on a different prog, Shay doing his thing and Dom training early)

Close Grip Bench Press - volume day
to 122.5-kilos x 4 x 3 reps

Lat Pulldowns - medium length stirrup bar
to stack + 10-kilos x 8 reps (other sets 12 reps)

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 13 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press
to 102.5-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos+ x 8 reps

TPD
to 12p + 2.5-kilos x 6 reps

Grip Machine
to 110-kilos x 3 x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
With Dom and Ken
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps.

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press
Pump set only 36lbs @ 20 reps

Low Cable Rows
to the stack + 20-kilos x 8 reps. Caught the handle on my skin and made my leg bleed a little lol

Wrist Roller
106.25-kilos x 3 x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
Volume day
to 125-kilos x 3 x 3 reps and 1 x 6 reps (all sets easy)

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 95-kilos (209lbs) x 6 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 14 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press - max day
to 147.5-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. 
120-kilos warm up flew up crazy fast

Low Rows on the Iso Leg Press
to 85-kilos x 6 reps

Wrist Roller
106.25-kilos x 3 x 18 reps

Bwt: 325.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 305-kilos x 4 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 150-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 11p +2.5-kilos x 10 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - vol day
to 127.5-kilos x 3 x 3 and 1 x 6 reps

Lat Pulldowns (wide bar)
to stack x 12 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 15 reps

Bwt: 325.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press
to 105-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 60-kilos x 10 reps

TPD
to 12p +2.5-kilos x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (last rep best with feet anchored)

Low Cable Row
to stack +20-kilos x 8 reps (loads more reps there)

Wrist Roller
106.25-kilos x 3 x 19 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squats
I kept waking up through the night with the idea of hitting this particular personal target. And so it was. I kept the warm up sets and reps brief and used knee wraps for the first time in a couple of years.
Bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 3 reps, 220-kilos x 1 rep (support belt only) and then 340-kilos x 1 rep (could have done two. Support belt, lifting belt and knee wraps on). 340kg is 748lbs and marks an all time 1 rep max PB

Leg Press
to 766-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to 11p + 2.5-kilos x 11 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 11 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - Vol
to 130-kilos x 3 x 3 and 1 x 6 reps

DOH DL Thicker Bar
to 147-kilos x 6 reps (I'll be working on getting back to good numbers on these)

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
36lbs (I add a fat grip type handle) 3 x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Elbows and shoulders ache. On wards regardless.
Seated BB Press
to 105-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 62.5-kilos x 6 reps

Tricep Pressdown
to 12p +2.5 x 9 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press - max
to 152.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (last 2 were faster than the 1st 2)

s/s

1 Arm Low Row on Leg Press
to 86-kilos x 7 reps

Wrist Roller
106.25-kilos x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Hanging out my ass before and even more after. A plus was the first (since covid) daughter and grand kids visit in ages.
Lever Squat
to 320kg x 4 reps (PB)

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 155kg x 6 reps

Leg Extension
11p + 2.5kg x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to 9p x 12 reps

Bwt: 326.9lbs (all time high)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - Volume
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 3 and 1 x 6 reps (could have done 8). D/S 60-kilos x 22 reps

Lat Pulldowns - Medium Stirrup Bar
to stack +10-kilos x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 17 reps

Bwt: 329lbs (all time high)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Tired. Bad nights sleep and a toothache. Trained solo
Seated BB Press
Faffed about to get what I wanted then worked to 107.5-kilos x 3 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 62.5-kilos x 7 reps

Tricep Pressdown
to 12p _3 and 3/4-kilos x 6 reps (pain!)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Little tired. Mild toothache again. But... the bench flew up!!

Close Grip Bench Press
I'd aimed to hit 160kg or 352lbs this time around but every single rep was in the groove so we kept going. I stopped at 170kg or 374lbs

I'll do the wrist roller later then I'm having a week off


----------



## Mobster

*Saturday*
In lieu of Friday. 7 days off. Ass dragging / lacking pep (post cycle)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 135-kiols x 3 x 3 and 1 x 8 reps

DOH TL TB (30mm) Deadlift
to 147-kilos x 8 reps (no belt)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Upping the volume cycle. Plan: drop bodyweight, improve condition, quad hypertrophy.
SSB Hatfield Squats
To bench only (no 10kg plate under the end so about 2-inches lower). To 200kg x 15 reps

Leg Press
to 310kg x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
to 9p x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 8p x 12 reps

Bwt: 322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another day solo (same as last week and yesterday).

Close Grip Bench Press
to 137.5kg x 3 x 3 reps and 1 x 7 reps

Low Cable Row
1/2 stack x 15 reps, 3/4 stack x 15 reps, stack + 15kg x 12 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curl
36lbs x 3 x 15 reps

Bwt: 322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday* 
@ Powerhouse with Ken.
Close Grip Bench Press
to 117.5kg x 1 for Ken
to 140kg x 3 x 3 and 1 x 7+1 spot (PB)

s/s

LPD
to stack x 10 reps

DB Wrist Curls
20kg db (new Gordian DB's) x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Another leg volume day. Solo. Straight out after to get some steps in
Lever Squat
warm up x 15 reps, 40kg x 15 reps, 120kg x 15 reps, 180kg x 15 reps

Iso Lever Leg Press
1 leg at a time (weight load a side) - 40kg x 15 reps , 80kg x 15 reps, 97kg x 15 reps (I added a Cambridge Roll Wheel @ 17kg)

Leg Extension
to 10p x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 8p x 12 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press - Volume day
to 120kg x 6, 7 and 8 reps

Dumbbell Row
to 62.5kg x 12 reps

Reverse Wrist Curl
36lbs 3 x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Solo. Spoke to a buddy about him powerlifting here
Seated Press
to 102.5kg x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 86lbs x 12 reps (forgot to do max weight lol)

Tricep Pressdown
to 12p +3.75kg x 8 reps

Wrist Rotations
Loading pin x 2 x 15 reps, +2.5kg and a screwdown collar x 12 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym with Ken
Iso Low Lever Row
40, 80 and 120kg x 8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 4 x 4 reps

Dumbbell Wrist Curl
32.5kg (by accident, was meant to be 22.5) x 3 x 12 reps

Bwt: (on gym scales) 316.8lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
9.30am @ Powerhouse Gym. One of 3 leg sessions I'll be doing (so I'll be here for legs 1 week in 3)
Power Squat
x 12 reps, 100kg x 12 reps, 190kg x 12 reps, 270kg x 12 reps, 360kg x 12 reps

45-degree Leg Press - same machine as I have
160kg x 15 reps, 320kg x 15 reps, 360kg x 15 reps

Leg Extensions
7p x 15 reps, 14p x 15 reps, stack (20p) x 15 reps

s/s

Seated Leg Curls
7p x 15 reps, 14p x 15 reps, stack (20p) x 15 reps

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual post heavy leg session issue lol
Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 7, 8 and 9 reps

s/s

DOH TL Deadlifts (40mm bar)
Was crap. Needs work

Reverse DB Wrist Curl
36lbs x 3 x 17 reps (forearms taped out at 17")


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Sloppy session
Seated BB Press
Too much pain on top set (bicep tendon) - so fail

Hammer DB Curl
to 62.5-kiklos x 9 reps @

Tricep Pressdown
to 12p +3.75-kilos x 8 reps *(less than I wanted

DB Wrist Curl
70lbs x 3 x 12 reps - all ugly (db's ripping skin here and there)

Bwt: 317.95lbs on my gym scales


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Fun times @ Powerhouse. They gave me a trap bar (they're getting a new one) as a thank you (probably for helping sell some dumbbells for them recently). Jo, PT and on the desk, introduced me to a new member called Chris 'cos Steve knows about strength training' and he asked if I did PT'ing... so I may well have him train here (my gym) 2x a week. Thank you Jo. Bench went well too.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 3 x 5 reps (4 x 5 next time). Last set flew up.

s/s

Iso Mid-Row
to 90kg x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
17.5-kilos (38.5lbs) x 3 x 12 reps @

Bwt: 315.7lbs on gym scales


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 200-kilos x 12 reps

Leg Press
to 380-kilos x 15 reps (needs to be deeper)

Leg Extensions
to 11p x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 8p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 122.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (usual bicep tendon issue - mostly first set)

DOH TB (40mm) TL Deadlifts
Light - just for form and lower back work (to be increased over the coming weeks)
bar x 20 reps, 67-kilos x 3 x 15 reps

DB Wrist Curls
70lbs x 3 x 13 reps

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
Adjusted the height on the top set due to that bicep tendon issue (old man stuff). Upping it took away the pain
to 90kg x 6 reps (nose height instead of chin)

Hammer DB Curls
Did pre sets reps of 15 (23.5lbs, 47lbs and 86lbs x 15 reps - nice little pump) then the heavy s**t as per 
to 62.5kg x 10 reps (working slowly to the BIG dumbbells)

Lying Skull Crushers
to 44kg (sleeves on) x 12 reps

Reverse DB Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained solo @ Powerhouse Gym (Ken on new routine). One of the bigger fella (330lbs) said I was looking hard (as in solid looking). I only had an hour so got on with it
Close Grip Bench Press
to 145-kilos x 1, 3 and 5 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 90-kilos x 8 reps (easy)

One Arm Dumbbell Wrist Curl
32.5-kilos x 3 x 15 RH and 2 x 14 LH

Bwt: 22st 9lbs / 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
It took a while to get my ass in gear due to having 5 beers (Guinness) Sunday night. The last time was pre this lockdown - so 9 months. ago. Needed but.. oof
Lever Squat
to 200kg x 12 reps (other sets were 15's)

Iso Leg Press
100kg x 15 reps

Leg Ext
to 11p+1.25kg x 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 8p x 13 reps

*Tuesday*
Struggling (lower left back small spasm) to pick stuff up. I tried the newly acquired trap bar but switched back to a 40mm bar as I could use a wider stance

Close Grip Bench Press
dropped back to 120kg as I was lowering the volume on a higher volume day. So..
to 120kg x 3 x 9 reps

DOHTBDL
to 87kg x 10 and then 12 reps (slightly more warmed up)

Reverse Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 19 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Arms and left shoulder a little sore from yesterdays efforts
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5-kg x 3 x 3 reps (no spot or training partner)

Iso Pulldowns
to 80kgs x 8 ugly reps (a bit too heavy)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to LH: 30kg x 2 x 12 reps (ran out of time), RH: 35kg x 3 x 12 reps

Bwt: 22st 12lbs / 145kg / 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday
@ Powerhouse. Sluggish to begin with*

*Power Squat Machine
100kg x 12 reps, 210kg x 12 reps, 380kg x 8+4 reps (my back twinged, so stopped and resetted)*

*Leg Press
200kg x 15 reps, 300kg x 15 reps, 400kg x 15 reps (off of pins as per - I feel like I could up the seat a notch for more range of movement)*

*Seated leg Curls
8p, 14p and the stack x 16 reps

Leg Extensions
Ditto as LLC*

*Bwt: 22st 9lbs (stomach bloat from Friday gone)*


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
Shay wanted to attempted 205kg so I went heavy. It wasn't great

Low Cable Row
to the stack x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
36lbs x 3 x 20 reps

*Thursday*
Seated Press
(high start position)
to 92.5-kilos x 4 reps (SO)

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 4 reps

Skull Crushers
to 52-kilos x 8 reps (SO)

Wrist Roller
(wrist curls causing too much elbow pain so... also stayed light but full reps)
20-kilos 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Todays No is 8
Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 3 x 8 reps (faster with each set)

Iso Lever Low Row
to 130kg / 264lbs x 8 reps an arm

Reverse Wrist Curls
17.5kg x 10 reps, then 20kg x 2 x 8 reps

Bwt: 22st 9lbs / 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The rule of 8. Trained in my home gym

SSB Squat Bar
to 240-kilos x 8 reps

45-degree Leg Press
to 480-kilos x 8 reps (all hole 3)

Leg Extensions
to 11p x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 92.5kg x 6 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 67.5kg x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 53.75kg x 8 reps (SO)

s/s

Reverse Wrist Curls
38.75lbs x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
122.5-kilos x 3 x 7 reps

Low Cable Row
to stack x 8 reps

Gym Wrist Roller
It's a set up I made for them - all of 2 inches but effective. Not braced like my set up
10kg x 3 x 3 reps

Bwt: 22st 4lbs / 312lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 122.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

DOHTBDLTL
to 127-kilos x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
38.75lbs x 3 x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
@ my home gym
Seated BB Press
to 923.5-kilos x 7 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 67.5-kilos x 6 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 55-kilos x 8 reps

s/s

TPD
7p x 20 reps

Wrist Roller
25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (each rep was alternated between clockwise and anti-clockwise)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 125-kilos/275lbs x 3 x 6 reps (more there but I'll save it for next time)

Mid Iso Row
to 100-kilos/220lbs

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
17.5-kilos x 3 x 20 reps

Bwt: 22st 8lbs/316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse. Rule of 8 still applying
Power Squat Machine
to 400-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press
to 520-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to stack x 8 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 125kg x 3 x 7 reps

Low Cable Row
to stack + 17.5kg x 8 reps

Wrist Roller
27.5kg x 3 x 3 reps (clockwise and anti-clockwise alternating reps)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Up early, PC pissing me off, Council bill late (f**k knows why), GF late... on one! @ home gym

Seated Press
90kg x 6 on 2nd set (mis-load) then 92.5-kilos x 7 reps (should have done 8) grrr

Hammer DB Curls
67.5-kilos x 7 reps @

Skull Crushers
57.5-kilos x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
39lbs?? x 3 x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse
Close Grip Bench Press
to 125kg (275lbs) x 3 x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns
Different handles for each set as I was working in with a member
to stack x 8 reps

2-inch Wrist Roller
hella pump using 10kg 3 x 3 reps

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ my home gym. 1hr 15mins
SSB Bar Hatfield Squats
260-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
added a 6-inch pad to increase the range of movement
to 540-kilos x 8 (7+1) reps

Leg Extensions
to all bar 1 plate (no hole on selector pin on the machine for it)... 12p? x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curl
11p x 6 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ my gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 127.5-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

Lat Pulldown
to stack x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
39lbs?? x 3 x 18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Huffing n puffing today. @ my home gym. Busy day today
Seated BB Press
95-kilos/209lbs x 4 reps (more there but held back due to usual pain)

Hammer DB Curls
to 62.5-kilos/137.5lbs x 8 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 60.25-kilos/132.5lbs x 8 reps

Wrist Roller
pin + 30-kilos / 66lbs x 3 x 3 tough CW and ACW reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 127.5-kilos (about 280lbs) x 3 x 7 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 90-kilos (198lbs) x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
17.5-kilos (about 39lbs) x 3 x 19 reps

Bwt: 22st 7lbs / 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The heat here made sleep bad. Trained @ my gym and then watching client videos and adding feedback

Lever Squat
to 220-kilos x 8 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 125-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 8p x 2 x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Up crazy early due to heat over night. Did some steps before gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 127-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

DOH TB TL Deadlifts
to 137-kilos x 8 reps

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
39lbs x 2 x 20 and 1 x 15 LH and 20 RH


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
@ my gym. Slightly late
Seated BB Press
to 95-kilos x 5 reps (more there)

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 6 reps @

Tricep Skull Crushers
to 62.5-kilos x 6 reps

Wrist Roller
31.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Still hot as f**k. Trained @ Powerhouse

Close Grip Bench Press
to 130kg x 3 x 6 reps (last set flew up)

Iso Lever Low Row
to 150kg (too heavy) x 4 reps (last one ugly as ****) a side

Reverse DB Wrist Curls
20kg x 3 x 15 reps 

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained at 8am and finished by 8.55am @ Powerhouse

Power Squat Machine
to 420kg x 8 reps

Leg Press
to 520kg x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 8 reps

s/s

Leg Extensions
to stack x 8 reps

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 130-kilos x 3 x 7 reps

Low Row on Iso Leg Press
to 75-kilos x 8 reps

Wrist Roller
32.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps (alt as before)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Head f**k from relationship sh*t (aka life). @ Home gym

Seated Press
to 95kg x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 65kg x 7 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 63kg x 7 reps (hard)

Reverse Wrist Curls
@41lbs (checked) x 3 x 16 reps @. NB: at home I use a fat grip on the DB (takes it out to about 2-inch handle)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. Pouring with rain on the way there
Close Grip Bench Press
to 130kg x 3 x 8 reps. 
Onwards to 140kg x 3 x 3

s/s

Low Cable Row
to stack x 8 reps - easy

2-inch Freehand Wrist Roller
+12.5kg x 3 x 3 reps (mostly r/pause and CW and ACW reps as per)
Far more brutal, in spite of the weights being a LOT lighter, than my held in the rack version. Honestly the pump is something else.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 260-kilos x 7 reps

Leg Press
added (as last time) 6-inch pad
to 550-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack + 5-kilos x 8 reps (heavy)

Lying Leg Curl
to 9p x 2 x 6 reps (2nd set easier)

Pace a little slow and lots of huffing n puffing


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 6 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to the stack +10-kilos x 8 reps (nice n heavy)

Reverse Wrist Curls
41lbs or so x 3 x 17


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 95-kilos x 8 reps (easy-ish too)

Hammer DB Curls
to 65-kilos x 8 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 63-kilos x 8 reps

3-inch Wrist Roller
33.75-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Nice pump


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 132.5-kilos x 3 x 7 reps

Mid Iso Row
to 100-kilos x 7 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
20-kilos x 3 x 18 reps

Bwt: 321lbs (quite a surprise)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ my home gym. Approx 75-80 minutes
Lever Squat
to 230-kilos x 6 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 130-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack + 7.5-kilos x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to 9p x 7 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday *
@ my gym. Usual post hard leg workout blues lol
Close Grip Bench Press
First set was a beast so - 132.5-kilos x 7 then 2 x 8 reps

s/s

Low Cable Row
Med grip - to stack +25-kilos (might be a PB)

3-inch Wrist Roller
In rack as per. CW and ACW alt reps
35-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Bast*rd pump


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
@ my gym. Started at 8.30am
Seated Press
to 97.5-kilos/214lbs x 4 reps (more there)

Hammer DB Curls
to 67.5-kilos/148+lbs x 4 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 65-kilos/143lbs x 4 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
47lbs DB x 3 x 17 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. Had the 140kg in my head so...

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos/308lbs x 4, 5 and 6 reps

s/s

DOHTLTBDL
to 173.6-kilos/382lbs x 4 (3+1 reps). Hanging by my fingertips hence the paused rep

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym for my 1-in-3 leg sessions (this week is here until I buy a Power Squat machine). Rule of 8 still applying

Power Squat Machine
150kg/330lbs x 8, 300kg/660lbs (SB on) x 8 and 430kg/946lbs (PB on) x 8 reps. Hand to use a band to hold the weights on

Leg Press
160k/352lbs x 8 reps, 320kg/704lbs x 8 reps and 560kg/1232lbs x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Damn bench was hard. Powerhouse has a LOT of rubber covered O plates were as all of mine at pig iron. It sure felt like mine were a lot heavier (I KNOW some are I've blood weighed them). 

Close Grip Bench Press
shit workout. 140-kilos x 3, 4 and 4 (last set the groove was all over the place)

Lat Pulldowns - 2 x D handles (close)
to stack x 8 reps

Wrist Roller
35-kilos x 3 x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 97.5-kilos x 5 reps (more there)

Hammer DB Curls
to 67.5-kilos x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers
61-kilos x 5 reps (heavy)

Reverse Wrist Curls
47lbs DB x 3 x 18 reps

Right arm, with next to no pump, was dead on 20-inches. It'd be more with a good pump


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
No lie in. trained @ Powerhouse. Weights must be lighter

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 5, 6 and 7 reps

Iso Lever Low Row
50-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 5 reps

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
If it's Monday it's... leg day! @ my home gym. 'Rule of 8' still on 
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 265-kilos/583lbs x 5 reps

Leg Press
to 560.5-kilos/1233lbs x 6 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack + 10-kilos x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Swapped out to a high volume day to ease off the heavy bench
Close Grip Bench Press
x 20, 60-kilos x 16 reps, 90-kilos/198lbs) x 2 x 16 reps

Low Cable Rows
6p x 16 reps, 12p (stack has 17) x 2 x 16 reps

Wrist Roller
37.5-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Nasty pump (r/forearm a fraction under 17-inches after)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Every time I have a late start (lay in in bed) it's an ass dragging to get my ass in gear. 
Seated Press
to 97.5-kilos x 6 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 67.5-kilos x 6 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 65-kilos x 6 reps

Reverse DB Wrist Curls
47lbs x 3 x 19 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday
*@ Powerhouse Gym
Took my time

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 6, 7 and 8 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Row
to 90-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Bank Holiday weekend. I've had the family over. I even went into kick ass mode yesterday when we got stuck in some crazy stupid traffic thing (it worked - we got out of it lol). Slight, if nice, disruption to the routine. But Monday is also leg day so... @ my home gym

Lever Squat
to 230-kilos (500lbs+) x 7 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 135-kilos (297lbs) @ leg x 5 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +10-kilos x 7 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p + 1.25-kilos x 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ home gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 92.5-kilos x 2 x 16 reps (nice pump)

Lat Pulldowns - wide grip
to 3/4 stack x 2 x 16 reps

Wrist Roller
38.75-kilos x 3 x 2 reps (3 sets next time)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated BB Press
to 97.5-kilos x 7 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 67.5-kilos x 7 reps @ an arm

Skull Crushers
to 65-kilos x 7 reps

Reverse DB Wrist Curls
47lbs x 3 x 20 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse

Close Grip Bench Press
Could have been better. Gotta get the 3 x 8 reps
to 140-kilos x 7, 7 and 6. Then 1 x 150-kilos (330lbs)

Pullover Machine
to stack +20-kilos/gym pin

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse. Took me longer cos I saw a bunch of people (inc owner) I've not seen in a while. That and loading and unloading takes forever ha ha. Good session

Power Squat Machine
to 440-kilos/968lbs x 8 reps
(got Ken to help with the racking after)

Leg Press
to 570-kilos/1254lbs x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 16 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 16 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Right anterior delt still a bit off but a nice session regardless. @ my home gym. Right upper arm mild pump to 20.25-inches
Close Grip Bench Press
to 97.5-kilos x 2 x 16 reps

Lat Pulldowns - med double stirrup bar
to 4/5ths stack x 16 reps

Wrist Roller
37.5-kilos x 3 x 3 r/p reps
right forearm 16.5-inches


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
@ my gym
Seated BB Press
to 87.5-kilos x 8 reps
Usual faff with front right delt

Hammer DB Curls
up to 75-kilos (165lbs) x 8 reps
I've been writing 67.5-kilos for ages. But I actually checked and it's 75!!

Skull Crushers
to 65-kilos x 8 reps
faff with the elbow sleeves

Reverse Wrist Curls
49.75 x 3 x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 5. Stopped there cos it was poor. I may have hit the wall on this program. So I went to 150-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Low Cable Rows
to stack x 16 reps
Used the gyms new 'Max Grip' style handles (medium width)

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Iffy gut which is NEVER fun on leg day. Nearly puked after the leg press lol

SSB Hatfield Squat
to 265-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 570-kilos x 8 reps (HAF)

Leg Extension
to stack + 10-kilos x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9P + 1.25-kilos x 8 reps (last one was crap


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Bloated belly needs to go down.
@ mine. I'll be running this 2x this week (volume) then switching the days around next week)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 97.5kilos x 2 x 12 reps (14 next time)

One Arm DB Row
47lbs x 16 reps, 86lbs x 16 reps, 75-kilos x 12 reps (14 next time)

Wrist Roller
40-kilos x 3 x 2 reps (3 x 3 next week)


----------



## 90537

Mobster said:


> Bloated belly needs to go down.


What is causing this Steve?

Danny


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
@ my gym. 
Seated Press
to 100kg/220lbs x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 77.5kg/170.5lbs x 4 reps

Lying Skull Crushers
to 67.5-kilos/148lbs x 4 reps 
+ 16 reps x 9p Tricep Pushdowns

Reverse DB Wrist Curls
49.75lbs x 3 x 16 reps

Light forearm pump (extensors only) 16.5-inches and upper arm 20.25-inches. Bwt: 320.5lbs on my scales


----------



## Mobster

Shergar said:


> What is causing this Steve?
> 
> Danny


Probably something with chocolate or cocoa powder in it


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse
Close Grip Bench Press
See prev comment
to 100kg 2 x 12 (2 x 14 next time)

Iso Mid-Row
to 101.25-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 319.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg day at my gym
Lever Squat
to 230-kilos x 8 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 135-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +11.25-kilos x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to 9p +2.5-kilos x 4 reps

Bwt: 317.20lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ my gym. Programmed heavy day. Aiming to hit 170kg x 4 x 1 this time around. Heavy back too. Alt with a volume day (Friday @ PH)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150kg x 5 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns (wide bar)
to stack x 8 reps

Wrist Roller
40kg x 3 x 3 reps. FA pumped to almost 16.75-inch


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 100-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls 
to 77.5-kilos x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 67.5-kilos x 5 reps 
then a little pump set of 9p x 16 reps TPD 

2-Hand Pinch
First time in ages
approx 57.7-kilos x 3 x 8 reps (felt this in my right hand fingers)

Right upper arm pumped to 20.5-inches which I think is as big as I've ever had it.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. volume day for me
Close Grip Bench Press
to 100-kilos x 14, 10+4 and 14 reps

s/s

DOHTBTLDL
to 136.6-kilos x 3 x 8 reps

Needed a jolt of energy today... or a 2nd cup of coffee


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse. Took a while cos I had to wait for the first 2 machines
Power Squat Machine
to 450kg x 8 reps. Back stiff from hill walking so lots of loosening and warming up

Leg Press
to 580-kilos x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to stack x 16 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 16 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Late start (kinda ass backwards all day lol)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Low Cable Rows (close grip handle)
to stack + 26.25-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Seated Press
to 100kg x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 77.5kg x 6 reps @

Skull Crushers
Using the 'new' Olympic EZ Curling bar (9kg) so 29kg x 8 reps, 49kg x 8 reps, 69kg x 4 reps (HAF)

Reverse Wrist Curls
49.75lbs x 3 x 17 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
x 20, 60-kilos x 16 reps, 80-kilos x 16 reps, 100-kilos x 15, 12 and a bombed (stuck on my chest and rolled off lol) 13 reps

s/s

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
40-kilos x 16 reps, 60-kilos x 16 reps and 80-kilos x 12 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Hanging out of my ass today. It took aggggeeeesss to get legs done. Possibly caused by weightliftings dirty little secret flaring up yesterday
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 265-kilos x 7 reps (staggered out from under when done)

Leg Press
to 599-kilos x 4 reps (took 2 goes and I needed to remove the pad I've been using then once I got going smashed it - back to the pad next time)

Leg Extensions
to stack +11.25-kilos x 5 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to 9p +2.5-kilos x x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 3 then failed*

Lat Pulldowns
to stack x 12 reps (other sets 16 reps). Stack is at least 140-kilos

Wrist Roller
41.25-kilos x 3 x 3 reps. Nasty/good pump 

* decided to take the rest of the week off. Tired as f**k all the time


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 235-kilos x 4 reps (tried not to hold my breath on reps)

Iso Leg Press
to 135-kilos x 7 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +11.25-kilos x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p + 2.5-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Switching days around again as I wanna do all grip Thursdays. @ my gym
Seated Press
to 100-kilos x 7 reps

Hammer DB Curls
Lower back still pinging but
to 77.5-kilos x 7 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 69-kilos x 5 reps + TPD 9p x 16 reps (right upper 20.25-inches)

Reverse Wrist Curls
47lbs + 1.25-kilos x 3 x 18 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
New scheduled grip session

2 Hand Pinch (David Horne Euro Pinch)
27.7-kilos x 8 reps, 57.7-kilos x 8 reps, 67.7-kilos x 8 reps (felt warmed up here)

Vulcan Gripper (David Horne - original spring)
1/1 (* spring setting per side) x 8 reps @ hand, 3/3 x 8 reps, 5/5 x 2 reps LH and 3 reps RH, 6/6 x 3 r/p reps RH only

Ironmind Rolling Thunder (super stiff handle - years old)
+50-kilo/110lbs disc x 4 reps @, +100-kilos/220lbs x 4 reps @, +125-kilos/275lbs 4 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Aberdare. Ran out of time to hit their wrist roller. Spotted by (video - and screenshot from that- of my rows by too) Kirk Dul 26. Also adding a 30-kilo boxing bag to the home gym this weekend.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (loads better than last time - pace etc was better)

Iso Lever Low Row
to 140-kilos/308lbs x 6 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Slight throat infection / cough. Trained at Powerhouse
Power Squat Machine
x 12 reps, 150-kilos/330lbs x 8 reps, 300-kilos/660 x 8 reps, 460-kilos/1012lbs x 4 reps (could have done 6) PB Had to use a band to hold the weights on. Pic on FB

45-degree Leg Press
to 600-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 16 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to stack x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Chesty cough. @ my gym
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 77.5-kilos x 8 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 69-kilos x 6 reps (might have been 8 lol)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
GF staying away due to my cough so I'm training on a rest day (might be out and about tomorrow)
Grip Day
2-Hand Pinch
27.7-kilos x 8 reps, 47.7-kilos x 8 reps, 70.2-kilos/154.44lbs x 8 reps

Vulcan Gripper
1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 8 reps @, LH: 5/5 x 5 x 1 reps, RH: 6/7 x F, 6/6 x 4 x 1 reps

Adjustable Thick Bar
set up +25-kilos x 4 reps @, +75-kilos x 3 reps @, +125-kilos/275lbs x 3 x 1 reps @ (nice n heavy)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Nice chill session with the crew.
Lat Pulldowns 
Using new handles
1/2 stack x 16 reps, 3/4 stack x 16 reps, stack x 8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 5 x 1 reps

Bwt: 22st 13lbs/321lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

This is SOME journal!!! Well done! From the weights you are using I gather your title "Getting HUGE" is 110% correct. Phew...! You could overturn cars...💪💯 Anyway, journal is a fantastic read! Best of luck with your training!


----------



## bigaldevlin

Mobster said:


> *Friday*
> @ Powerhouse Gym
> Nice chill session with the crew.
> Lat Pulldowns
> Using new handles
> 1/2 stack x 16 reps, 3/4 stack x 16 reps, stack x 8 reps
> 
> Close Grip Bench Press
> to 150-kilos x 5 x 1 reps
> 
> Bwt: 22st 13lbs/321lbs


That is some mighty weight on the close grip bench, do you use wraps on your wrists? The most I've done is 120-130kg but I find the wrists are the weakest link in the chain, was wondering if you have any advice? (I have wrist wraps but haven't used them on this)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ my gym. Hanging out my ass today. Bloated/windy and cough almost but not quite gone. Took 90 minutes and the shoulder issue was a bitch at the bottom of the Hatfield Squats

Hatfield Squats
to 265-kilos x 2. Failed due to the pain

45-degree Leg Press
4-inch pad for first two sets (hole 3)
195-kilos x 8 reps, 425-kilos x 8 reps, 600-kilos x no pad, H1 on seat 600-kilos x 8 reps (tried H3 and got 1)

Leg Extension
stack +11.25-kilos x 7 reps

Lying Leg Curls
9p +2.5-kilos x 7 reps

Bwt: 321.4lbs. Bloat made belt a doozy to do up


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> This is SOME journal!!! Well done! From the weights you are using I gather your title "Getting HUGE" is 110% correct. Phew...! You could overturn cars...💪💯 Anyway, journal is a fantastic read! Best of luck with your training!


Occasionally I feel like I could lol. The Power Squat Machine mimics this feat a little.



bigaldevlin said:


> That is some mighty weight on the close grip bench, do you use wraps on your wrists? The most I've done is 120-130kg but I find the wrists are the weakest link in the chain, was wondering if you have any advice? (I have wrist wraps but haven't used them on this)


I used to but not for years. You might be going too close. Mines nearer to shoulder width as opposed to the usual wider position for BP


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Head on and in the right place. By the end my triceps were FRIED lol
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 4 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 69-kilos x 7 reps + 16 reps 9p on pressdowns


----------



## bigaldevlin

O


Mobster said:


> Occasionally I feel like I could lol. The Power Squat Machine mimics this feat a little.
> 
> 
> I used to but not for years. You might be going too close. Mines nearer to shoulder width as opposed to the usual wider position for BP


Oh OK, so yea I keep my grip thumb length apart, hence probs why it busts the ol elbow and wrists so bad lol


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday
*Grip workout today as GF having breast cancer re-screening
Two Hand Pinch
27.7-kilos (base weight of the set up as I have it) x 8 reps, 57.7-kilos x 8 reps, 72.7-kilos x 8 reps. I'm gonna stay with the 8 reps volume range until it's around 90-kilos/198lbs or so

Vulcan Gripper and other Grippers
1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 3 reps @, 
L/H: 5/6 x 1, N. TnG then a Ironmind CoC 3 x 1 (older model) and N (newer model) and back to 5/6 x VVN
R/H: 5/5 x 1 , 6/6 x 1, 6/7 x N, CoC3 x 1 (older), x 1 (newer), 6/6 x VN and then a Beefbuilder Elite x 1

David Horne Fence Post List
set up +20-kilos x 5 reps @, +40-kilos x 3 reps @ and +60-kilos x 3 reps @. All easy. I've done what was the WR in training before. the current WR is 130-kilos or so. I'll aim for that

Bwt: 323.4lbs


----------



## Mobster

bigaldevlin said:


> O
> 
> Oh OK, so yea I keep my grip thumb length apart, hence probs why it busts the ol elbow and wrists so bad lol


For sure. That's too close. Once you get to a certain weight the strain will be brutal. And you'll be focused on that and not the triceps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos/341lbs x 4 x 1 reps (2 was easy)

Fence Post Lift
Bought the Fence Post kit to see where I could go to.
to set up +110-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Bwt: 324.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ home gym. Feeling the arm pump - forearms 16.5-inches and right upper arm 20.25-inches

Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers
to 69-kilos x 8 reps +9p x 16 reps TPD


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Putting the work in. @ my home gym. Only issue (f**ked me on grippers) was I've either got a small skin tear or a splinter right in the crease of my left finger. Gonna root it or wrap it later.

Two Hand Pinch
to 75.7-kilos x 8 reps

Vulcan Gripper
All over the place due to finger

Fence Post Lift
work time so to +100-kilos x 5 x 1 reps @

Bwt: 323.4lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse
Close Grip Bench Press
to 152.5-kilos x 5 reps

s/s

Low Cable Row
to stack +2 stacker plates x 16

Bwt: 23st 1lb

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse
Power Squat Machine
470-kilos / 1036lbs x 4 reps (all time PB). I MIGHT be able to get 490-kilos on it

Leg Press
to 610-kilos x 8 reps

Seated leg Curls
to stack x 20 reps

s/s

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 23st


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 7reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 6/6 reps HAF

Skull Crushers
to 71.5-kilos x 4 reps HAF

Bwt: 325lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

Excellent log, sure I have said it. Going great too! 💪


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 77.7-kilos x 8 reps

Vulcan Gripper
to
LH: 5/6 x F, N, 1 (perfect set), N, VN
RH:
I think I need to get back into the habit of better 'setting' of the gripper. I've not done gripper work in over a year.

Fence Post Lift
to 100-kilos+set up x 4 sets (doubles RH and singles LH)

Bwt: 324.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> Excellent log, sure I have said it. Going great too! 💪


Thanks. The grind never stops


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Guts playing me up (due to crazy leg session Monday). Slow session @ Powerhouse.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 1, 152.5-kilos x 2 x 1 and 155-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Iso Lever Low Row
Faffing about to get the top weight loaded (having to take 20kg plates off and put 25kg plates on)
to 140-kilos x 6L and 7R reps

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ my gym. Back under the SSB. Lowered my hand position, took an anti-inflammatory (reducing the swelling on the pain point). Held back on a rep or two

SSB Hatfield Squat
to 265-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press
Other sets with 4-inch pad to increase range of movement
to 620-kilos (or so - couldn't be bothered adding it up 100%) x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +12.5-kilos x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to 9p +3.75-kilos x 4 reps

Bwt: 325lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

😵 Those are some weights, going well! 💪


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ my gym
Seated Press
to 102.5-kilos x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 8 reps @ (one arm at a time)

Skull Crushers+TPD
to 71.5-kilos x 5 reps + 16 reps @ 9p

@ 1 hour-ish. Stuff to do in Evo podcast after


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> 😵 Those are some weights, going well! 💪


A little bit more to go


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Spending more time than I wanna chasing stuff up. C'mon people!!

@ my gym

Two Hand Pinch
to 81.2-kilos x 8 reps

Vulcan Gripper
to
LH: 5/6 x VVN, 1, VVN, VN, 1
RH: tried 7/6 x F, 6/7 x VVN, N, VVN

Fence Post Work
to 100-kilos x 1/2 and then 3 x 2 reps @ (rest pause style allowed me to get the reps with the left better than last time)

Bwt: 321lbs (no boots on and stomach going down a bit - blood still an issue)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Took too much time (chatting with the crew) to begin with but got back on plan with the heavy sets. Key is to get the rest to work rate just so.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 1, 150kg x 1, 155kg x 3 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldown
Used Mag bars
1/2 stack, 3/4 stack and full stack x 16 reps

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 235kg x 6 reps (I only put a support belt on at 180kg and a proper belt on the max set)

Iso Lever Leg Press (1 at a time)
to 140kg x 4 reps (HAF)

Leg Extensions
stack + 13.75kg x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p +3.75kg x 4 (ought to have been 5)

Bwt: 324.9lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Cold as f**k in my home gym. Propane heater on but if I was a few feet away vapor coming from my mouth. Running late (my fault) - did an EVO podcast before and his the gym about 12ish
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 4 (more there) reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 82.5-kilos x 4 reps

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 71.5-kilos x 6 reps (not half as hard as they have been today) + 16 reps x 9 p TPD


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Up early enough but chasing up parcels etc slowed me down a little
@ My gym
Two Hand Pinch
to 82.7-kilos x 8 reps

Vulcan Gripper
Might need to go down one level, lock in the 'set' and use rubber bands added to the springs to take the step up

Fence Post Work
to 101.25-kilos x 4 x 1 reps @ hand


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. About right tempo. Felt strong.

Close Grip Bench Press
120-kilos x 1, 140-kilos x 1, 150-kilos x 1 and 155-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

Mid Iso Lever Row
to 100kg x 8 reps

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

See you mentioned the cold, it is getting bad... Well done for progressing your workout... Bad in the gym I go to but once you get going and all that... Would never not go, like yourself!!


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. If it's Monday it's legs...

Power Squat Machine
I managed to fit 495-kilos or 1089lbs on. I had 500-kilos/1100lbs or half a metric ton in mind so... anyway. One rep. Next time I'll double or triple this

Leg Press
200-kilos (hole 1) x 8 reps, 400-kilos (hole 2) x 8 reps and 620-kilos/1364lbs (hole 3) x 8 reps. 

Lying Leg Curls 
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 stack x 25 reps and stack x 21 reps

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 stack x 25 reps and stack x 21 reps

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> See you mentioned the cold, it is getting bad... Well done for progressing your workout... Bad in the gym I go to but once you get going and all that... Would never not go, like yourself!!


It's in my blood and being consistent is a key part of progress


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Getting the rage on dealing with supposedly already dealt with parking fines. Urgh

Seated BB Press
to 105-kilos x 5 kilos

Hammer DB Curls
to 82.5-kilos x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 71.5-kilos x 7 ugly reps + 9p x 16 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Trained @ my gym. Cold as f**k in the gym so propane heater on. I felt it all came together a bit better today. 

Two Hand Pinch
27.7-kilos x 8 reps, 57.7-kilos x 8 reps, 83.95-kilos x 8 reps. 
Will drop down and or change the sets and reps at 90 or so kilos x 8 reps

Vulcan Gripper
BH: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 8 reps @, 5/5 x 1 rep @
LH: 5/5+B x 4 x 1 reps
RH: 6/6+B x 4 x 1TNG reps
Dropped down 1 level and added a single rubber band

Fence Post Lift
50-kilos x 3 reps @, 75-kilos x 3 reps @, 101.25-kilos x 3 x LH1* and RH2 reps
* very nearly 2 reps on the last set


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained at Powerhouse
Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 1, 140kg x 1, 155kg x 1, 157.5kg x 2 x 1 and 160kg/352lbs x 1 rep (onward to 170 again)
s/s

Pullover Machine
1/2 stack x 15 reps, 3/4 stack x 15 reps and stack x 15 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
So it's gotta be leg day right.... Took me a while to get going cos it's cold first thing and my bed is soooo warm lol. One small change is I've added Organic vinegar (with the 'mother'). Nasty but good.

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 265-kilos x 5 reps (HAF)

Leg Press
to 625-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions 
to stack + 13.75-kilos x 5 reps (hvy)

Lying Leg Curls
to 9p + 3.75-kilos x 5 reps (more there)

Good sweat by the end

Bwt: 319.4lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
The weather here is awful. It completely tore up my umbrella on my pre-workout steps
Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 6 reps (HVY)

Hammer DB Curls
to 82.5-kilos x 6 reps @ HAF

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 71.5-kilos x 8 reps (HAF) + 9p x 16 reps (pumped)


----------



## Brian Multigym

😂 Sorry shouldn't laugh. Bad here too Mobster, umbrellas don't last long, companies are going to have make them out of titanium!

Well done though for ploughing through it!


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Slow start

Two Hand Pinch
Screwed up my calculations so it was heavier than intended. Should have been 85.2-kilos
to 86.45-kilos x 8 reps 

Vulcan Gripper
Off on my RH set (?? due to going up on pinch??)
to 
LH: 5/5+B x 1, VVN, VVN, 1, 1, VVN
RH: 6/6+B x 1, F, F - switched to grippers CoC3 x 1, other CoC3 x 1, BBE x VVN and 2 x 1 reps

Fence Post Lift
to 101.25-kilos x 2/2, 1/2, 2/2 and 2/2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. Trained with one my covid crew buddies - Shay. He's a good bencher and presser. Today he worked to a raw 180kg/398lbs x 3 reps, 190kg/418lbs x 1, then sleeves on for 200kg/440lbs x 1 and finally 205kg/451lbs x 1 rep

Close Grip Bench Press
Usual warm ups to 120kg x 1, 140kg x 1, 150kg x 1, 155kg x 1 and 160kg x 2 x 1 rep

s/s (warm up sets of bench only and done before Shay arrived)

Lat Pulldowns - small V Mag handle
1/2 stack x 20 reps, 3/4 stack x 18 reps, stack x 17 reps

Bwt: 23st/322lbs/146kg+


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lots of carbs last night = strong and full (325lbs) this morning

Lever Squat
Might get a drill to this and see if I can't get a higher starting fixing point sorted. It's 'ass to the grass' getting under the lifting arm
to 240-kilos (couldn't be assed setting 235 up) x 5 reps

Iso Lateral Leg Press
1 at a time x 140-kilos x 5 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +13.75-kilos x 6 reps (HVY)

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 4 reps (E)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Steam coming out of my ears after words with the GF

Seated Press
to 105-kilos x 7 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 82.5-kilos x 7 reps

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 74-kilos x 4 reps + 9p x 16 reps Pressdowns


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 87.65kg x 5 (I mis-loaded by 2.5kg and still got 3 reps before I dropped it to the target weight lol)

Gripper Work
VG: 1/1 x 8 reps @, 3/3 x 8 reps @, 5/5 x 1 rep @
LH: 5/5+B x VVN, VVN then 4 x 1 reps (better work on the 'set')
RH: BBE x 6 x 1 reps

Fence Post Work
to 101.35-kilos x 3 x 2 reps BH then 2 reps RH only


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 160kg/352 x 2 x 1 and one where the fella spotting might have jumped in to early

Mid Iso Row
to 105-kilos a side (1 at a time) x 6 reps (used a band to hold the weights on

Bwt: 325lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Power Squat Machine
to 480-kilos x 4 reps (PB)

Leg Press
to 630-kilos x 8 reps (heavy from hole 3 seat position)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 22 reps

Seated Leg Curls
to stack x 22 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Super late start. I usually train around 1030 or so. Today, after a longer than normal pre and post show + podcast, a late lunch etc it ended up being a 4.30pm start lol

Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 4 reps (too lazy to do 105kg x 8 or set up 107.5kg)

Hammer DB Curls
to 82.5kg x 8 reps @ (all warm ups were 20 reps!)

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 74kg x 5 reps + 9p x 16 reps (warm ups x 12 reps)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Grip time
Two Hand Pinch
to 87.95kg or so x 8 reps (tough on last 2)

Gripper Work
Usual warm ups then
LH: 5/5+B x TnG then 5 x 1 reps
R/H: to GoG 300 (black) x 5 x 1 reps. Possibly a Warren Tetting BBSE next time

Fence Post Work
to 102.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps @ hand


----------



## Mobster

*Friday/Xmas Eve*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 160kg/352lbs x 3 x 1 reps (solo)

Low Cable Rows
to stack x 20 reps

Bwt: 325lbs

Merry Christmas to my log followers


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ my gym
Hatfield Squat
to 265-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 640-kilos x 6 reps (felt this, like the last time in my quads)

Leg Extensions
to stack + 13.75-kilos x 7 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 6 reps

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 5 hvy reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 83.75-kilos x 4 reps

EZ Skull Crushers + TPD
to 74-kilos x 5 hvy reps

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Grip session at my gym.
Two Hand Pinch
to 90.2-kilos x 5+3 r/p reps (re-chalked and went at it asap - will do 8 n/s reps next time)

Grippers
to 
LH: 5/5 on VG x VVN then 5 x 1 reps
RH: GoG 300 x VVN then 4 x 1 reps solid

Fence Post Lift
to 102.5-kilos x 4 x 1 (didn't check my log... but could have done more)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Sticky back today. Even dreaming of sleep while asleep lol. Once I got up it was on!
Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5-kilos/357.44lbs x 1 (2 x 1 next time)

Iso Lever Low Row
to 140-kilos an arm. 6 reps RH and 5 reps LH

Bwt: 23st/322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trying out new set up for height on the lever squat and lifting shoes (need breaking in)@ my gym
Lever Squat
to 240-kilos x 6 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 140-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack + 13.75-kilos x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 6 hvy rep

Bwt: 322.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
to 110-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
18.5lbs x 20 reps, 47lbs x 20 reps, 86lbs x 17 reps @ then 83.75-kilos x 5 reps

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 74-kilos x 7 HAF reps + 9p x 16 reps

Good arm pump.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
@ my home gym. Little late starting.
Two Hand Pinch
to 90.2-kilos x 8 NS reps (up the weight next time)

Gripper Work
Usual warm ups
LH: to 5/5 x F, F then set went better so 1, +B x 3 x 1 and finally +2B x N
RH: stepped up from GoG300 to RB260 x 3 x 1 reps. I tried a RB300 x F (maybe GHP8 or GHP9 next time)

Fence Post Lift
to 102.5-kilos x 2 x 2 reps @ (3 x 2 next time)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Lots of chewing the fat with the other members before, during and after (New Year and all that). Started 30mg dbol (Intek Pharma from NapsGear) today. Probably gonna run it 4 weeks or so. 

Close Grip Bench Press
to 162.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (2nd one easy... someone had put the weights away between attempts lol)

s/s

Pullover Machine
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 stack x 25 reps, whole stack x 12 reps... then the cam fractured (it's a cast item). Ha!! 

Bwt: 322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse. Usual grand BS with the boys lol. Took my time cos I was hanging a bit from a hellish trail walk yesterday
Power Squat Machine
150-kilos x 8 reps, 300-kilos x 8 reps, 480-kilos x 4 reps (upped footplate to H4 so I could rack it more myself)

Leg Press
200-kilos x 8 reps, 400-kilos x 8 reps (both H3), 640-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 stack x 25 reps, stack x 25 reps

Seated Leg Curls
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 stack x 25 reps, stack x 25 reps

Bwt: 325lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ my gym
Seated Press
died a death on the top set. Like 1 rep at 110kg and stopped. As per the ass whipping walk and then leg workout from hell yesterday may have knackered me. The rest was ok

Hammer DB Curls
to 83.75-kilos x 6 reps each (HAF as always)

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 74-kilos x 8 reps + 16 reps x 9p TPD (right arm, semi pumped, taped at 20.5-inches)

Bwt: 327lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 90.7-kilos x 6 reps (8 next time)

Gripper Work
to
LH: to 5/5+2B x 1, N, F, VN, VN
RH: to GHP8 x N, N, N, N, VN

Fence Post Lift
to 102.5-kilos x 2/3 and 3/3 reps

Bwt: 328lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym

Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 1, 160-kilos x 1` and 165-kilos x 1 (spot touched it just at the top... grrr)

s/s

One Arm Dumbbell Row
40-kilos x 15 reps @, 70-kilos x 15 reps and 90-kilos x 12 reps 
Bwt: 328.5lbs (feeling the BP at this when I'm bending over etc).


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
And... thank f**k that's done. Took forever to get started. Also had to go check for leaks due to a over night frost + did a early steps session before. Sh*t was heavy

SSB Hatfield Squats
to 265-kilos x 7 reps

Leg Press
to 650-kilos x 4 reps (on 4-inch pad - felt the effort in my upper outer quads)

Leg Extensions
to stack +15-kilos x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 7 reps

Bwt: 328lbs Felt all of that today. Right upper arm 20.25-inch with no pump (20.5 with??) Right upper thigh 31-inches (over tight tracky bottoms)


----------



## Brian Multigym

31" upper thigh... That's my waist! Well done!


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps (held off doing 8 to see if it helped), 110-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
18.5lbs x 20 reps, 47lbs x 20 reps, 86lbs x 19 reps, 83.75-kilos x 7 reps @

Skull Crushers + TPD
29-kilos x 12 reps, 49-kilos x 12 reps, 76.5-kilos x 4 reps + 9p x 16 reps

Bwt: 328lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Not a training day for me but the GF is busy today so I did Thursday's session today. But... we went on a road trip with a buddy and his GF. So we did strongman style training as well at Celtic Strength & Fitness. 

Farmers Walk
to 105kg/231lbs a hand x 25m

Car Frame Deadlift
picked up a small car (about 500lbs in my hands) 2 x 1 and then a hold for time

Thick Bar Deadlift
I worked to 180kg thumbless grip then did 190 and this 200kg/440lbs with the thumb over. All double over hand grip. I haven't done ANY deadlifts since late last spring

Fence Post Lift
to 3 reps 102.5-kilos then singles to 107.5-kilos

My buddy flipped over a 350kg tire


----------



## Brian Multigym

You buddy must be massive! 💪


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Up at very stupid o'clock so I was in Powerhouse by 6.40am.
Close Grip Bench Press
to 165-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (170 soon)

Low Cable Rows
1/2 stack x 20 reps, 3/4 stack x 20 reps, stack x 15 reps

Bwt: 328+lbs


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> You buddy must be massive! 💪


Only between 18 and 19st. Occasionally he gets to 20st but it slows him down for boxing


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 240-kg x 8 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 140-kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +15kg x 5 reps (tiny twinge on last rep right knee)

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p x 8 reps

Bwt: 326lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
Right elbow wandering up the max weight which made it HAF
to 110-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 86lbs x 20 reps and 83.75-kilos x 8 reps

Skull Crushers
to 76.5-kilos x 5 reps (felt ok) + 10p x 16 reps TPD

Bwt: 328.25lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Late start (lots to do inc recording another Evo podcast asap and possibly my car might be used in an advert - fingers crossed). Easing back in session then back on schedule

Two Hand Pinch
to 90.7-kilos x 5+3 reps (RP)

Gripper Work
to
LH: VG 5/5+a doubled up thick rubber band x 4 x 1/4-inch (as below)
RH: GHP8 x 4 x 1/4-inch (how close to closing)

Fence Post Lift
to 102.5-kilo x 3 x 2 reps @

Bwt: 328.5lbs Too heavy at the mo. Either I condition more or I let it drop back down (maybe all the way to 300lbs)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
9am workout @ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 20 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 8 reps, 120-kilos x 1 rep (sleeves on the rest of the attempts after this), 140-kilos x 1 rep, 150-kilos x 1 rep, 160-kilos x 1 rep and 170-kilos x 1 rep

Lat Pulldowns
1/2 stack (10) x 20 reps, 3/4 stack (15) x 20 reps, stack (21 stack plates)

Bwt: all time high of 330lbs/150kg/23st8lbs And I'm feeling all of them lol


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Power Squat Machine 
150kg/330lbs x 8 reps, 300kg/660lbs x 8 reps, 490kg/1078lbs x 6 reps (could have got 8 but paused at six... no pause I'd have got it)

Leg Press
200kg/440lbs x 8 reps, 400kg/880lbs x 8 reps, 625kg/1375lbs (meant to put 650kg on) x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 stack x 25 reps, stack x 20+5 reps#

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 25 reps, 3/4 stack x 20+5 reps, stack x 15+5+5 reps

Bwt: 327lbs (down 3 from Friday)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ my gym. Lighter pump day. I might stay with this for a bit or alternate with a heavier session
Seated Press
bar x 20, 30-kilos x 20, 40-kilos x 20 and 50-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
18.5lbs x 20, 47lbs x 20, 86lbs x 20 reps

Skull Crushers/TPD
29kg x 12, 49kg x 12 and 76.5kg x 6 reps (black sleeves on) + 10p x 16 reps on TPD

Bwt: 326.25lb (4lbs down from Friday)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Head up ass day. Swollen left jaw due to gum infection (got a buddy dropping off anti-biotics later). Must also be bloated as I'm back up in bodyweight - 328lbs+

Two Hand Pinch
to 90.7-kilos x 6+2 (not helped by forgetting collar)

Gripper Work
to
LH: 5/5+thick band x 5 x 1/4-inch
RH: GHP8 x 5 x N (good sets)

Fence Post Lift
to 103.75-kilos x 3 x 1 reps @


----------



## Brian Multigym

Mobster said:


> *Tuesday*
> @ my gym. Lighter pump day. I might stay with this for a bit or alternate with a heavier session


No harm going lighter for a while, it helps your progress I think.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Volume bench day (for me) @ Powerhouse Gym. Shay repped 180kg for 3 and 190kg x 2. Felt 'off' when I got up. The infection drained me (nearly didn't go) but the meds only started yesterday 

Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 20, 60kg x 20, 80kg x 20 and 100kg x 15 reps

s/s

Iso Mid-Row
40kg x 8, 75kg x 8 and 110kg x 6 reps @

[email protected] 328lbs


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> No harm going lighter for a while, it helps your progress I think.


100% I can't push all out all the time


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 280-kilos (couldn't be assed to faff about with 265-kilos x 8) x 5 reps

Leg Press
to 650-kilos x 5 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p +1.25-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +15-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 323lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
volume(ish) day @ my gym
Seated Press
bar x 20, 30-kilos x 20, 42.5-kilos x 20 and 52.5-kilos x 20 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
18.5lbs x 20, 47lbs x 20, 88.75lbs (added a 1.25kg to the dumbbell) lbs x 15 reps

Skull Crushers/TPD
29kg x 12, 49kg x 12 and 76.5kg x 7 reps (black sleeves on) + 8p (its always been 8 I just never bothered checking haha) x 16 reps on TPD

Bwt: a little under 323


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
Kinda messed up (only got 4 of an intended 7 reps). This annoyed me so I decided to swap to singles and work on up. I hit a successful 103.2-kilos/227lbs and failed at 105.7kg


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
3rd jab (aka booster) so early in, done and then faffing about with trains
Close Grip Bench Press - volume
bar x 20, 60-kilos x 20, 80-kilos x 20 and 14+2 reps (need this to be N/S)

Iso Lever Low Row - volume
40-kilos x 20, 60-kilos x 20 and 80-kilos x 15 reps

Bwt: 319lbs (down from 330 in a week or so)


----------



## Brian Multigym

Well done with the weight loss as I've read in your Journal you wanted to shift some.


----------



## Mobster

Mobster;1221327 said:


> Another day another seeing if I can do a deal for a Powerzone V Squat. Wrong colour but that's changeable. Contacted the maker to find out if it'll hold real weight.


Seller didn't seem too keen to wrap it onto a pallet so I can have it freighted down to me so said it was 'sold' but there it is still for sale. If he comes back I'll low blow the price. 

*Monday*
It may well be Valentines day but it was also leg day so... @ my gym

Lever Squat
to 260kg/572lbs x 4 reps (a little high on my GF's video so deeper next time)

Iso Lateral Leg Press
to 140kg/308lbs @ x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack + 15kg/33lbs x 7 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p +1.25kg/2/5lbs x 5 reps (hard)

Bwt: 320lbs (moody gut caused by a food I wont have again)

Ate well today though... Lobster Thermidore anyone?


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done with the weight loss as I've read in your Journal you wanted to shift some.


It's a head **** but yeah. Get the waist down a bit more and less breathless on my harder walks


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Awful nights sleep - grr. @ my gym. in the post today was some Charles Atlas training courses for my museum/library
Seated Press
to 55kg x 20 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 86lbs+1.25kg x 16 reps

Skull Crushers
to 76.5kg x 8 ugly as f**k reps. Will stay here until they get better

Bwt: 319.20lbs (at least another 1-2lbs to go)


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Trained today in leiu of Thursday. @ my gym
Two Hand Pinch
Visualization was the idea of being at a comp and repping the wold record (124kg). The plan was 4-8 x 1. It went a LOT better
27.7kg x 8, 57.7kg x 8, 87kg x 2 then 97.7kg x 6 x 1 reps. I said to myself to do a double to finish so... x 2. But that felt great so... x 2 x 3 reps. Total 14. Nice


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Waiting on deliveries and with Storm Eunice threatening an upset (some parts might see 100mph gusts) I trained at home. I know for a fact my iron plates weigh more than the rubber covered iron ones Powerhouse. Also my machines are single ratio so 16p on the cable row is about 155kg whereas the whole stack on PH's weighs 20kg but it's a double ratio so 120kg in your hands

Close Grip Bench Press
to 100kg x 2 x 12 and 1 x 11 reps

Low Cable Row
to the stack (155kg) x 15 reps

Bwt: 319.8lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Steam coming out my ears / raging from being pissed off with another sleep disturbed night by another fkin storm. So a kick ass, if slow, leg session

Power Squat Machine
to 490kg/1078lbs x 8 reps (rep PB )

Leg Press
to 665kg/1463lbs (fist 2 sets H2 last set all the way back - could have been deeper)

Lying Leg Curls
to stack x 25 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack x 20 (other sets x 25)

Bwt: 321lbs

Knees ached a bit


----------



## Brian Multigym

Agree with you on the gales and rain... Getting to frequent... 😬 Climate is definitely changing. Well done on the training though!


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ home gym. Better nights sleep as the weather has calmed down a bit. Elbow niggles annoying me though

Seated Press
to 57.5-kilos x 15 reps. 
Screwed up one of the other sets by mis-reading my dairy ha ha 

Hammer DB Curls
86lbs+1.25kg x 17 reps

Skull Crushers
I was torn between tidying up last weeks reps or hitting 80kg. 80 won lol 
to 79-kilos (+collars so...) x 4 HAF reps

Bwt: 320.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 98.95-kilos x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

Brian Multigym said:


> Agree with you on the gales and rain... Getting to frequent... 😬 Climate is definitely changing. Well done on the training though!


It's getting on my tits lol


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 100-kilos x 3 x 13 reps

Mid-Iso-Row
to 110-kilos @ x 7 reps (one side at a time)

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
A LONG fkin day yesterday (trip from here to London to see mum and one of my brothers - via diversions on route and a parking ticket too... grr). Slightly late starting and the workout could have been a bit better

SSB Hatfield Squat
to 282.5-kilos x 3 reps (might got back to 280 for 5 vs doing 4 (which I did not do as planned) and adding 2.5kg)

Leg Press
to 665-kilos x 7 reps (slight left knee tweak - maybe start sleeve/wrapping)

Leg Extensions
to stack+15-kilos x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p+1.25-kilos x 6 hard reps

Bwt: 317.2lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

Not all bad Mobster as I look at Bwt... 👍


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ my gym. Usual pain in the right shoulder and tendinitis in the right elbow. I decided cos I'd hit the 80kg skull crushers I'd swap it out (might alternate) with Tricep Kickbacks. I 100% felt the contraction lol

Seated Press
to 60-kilos x 15 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 86lbs x 18 reps

Dumbbell Tricep Kickbacks
to (a light) 23.5lbs (I can deffo go heavier but this was day 1) x 12 reps + 8p x 16 reps Pressdowns


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 100.2-kilos x 7 x 1 and 8 x 2 reps 

Bwt: 317.9lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
I'll probably leave off training bench or press next week - let the elbow and shoulder recover. 
Close Grip Bench Press
Shay and I benched together (he worked to 200kg) so I did lower reps after my warm ups
bar x 20, 60kg x 20, 80kg x 15 the switched over to singles with Shay - 120, 140 and 150kg

Lat Pulldown - close handled
1/2 stack x 20, 3/4 x 20 and 21p (stack) x 17 reps

After I put the gym owner through a chest workout and another buddy asked me to push him on legs next time. Fun session

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
After a week off. My right shoulder and elbow are still sore all the time. Might be getting a cortisone jab off a buddy next week. My lower back was a little sore too. 

DOH TB Deadlifts
to 153.6-kilos T/L x 3 reps then to 173.6-kilos x 1 rep T/O

CG Bench Press
x 20, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 100-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 3 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep

Bwt: 316.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
If it's Monday it's...

Lever Squat
to 260kg x 4 reps (deeper than last time)

Iso Lever Squat
to 155kg x 4 reps (mis-load as it was meant to be 145)

Lying Leg Curl
to 10p +1.25kg x 6 reps (meant to be 7)

Leg Extension
to stack +17.5kg x 4 reps

Bwt: 317.2lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual pain in my right shoulder (tough even to extend it fully overhead - getting that jab Friday hopefully) and elbow (strap on its way)

Seated Press
x 20, 32.5kg x 20, 45kg x 20 and 60kg x 16 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 88.5lbs x 19 reps @

Tricep Kickback and TPD
to 30lbs x 12 + 8p x 16


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 101.45-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 1 and 1 (9 total)

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Picked up some cortisone for my shoulder (need the bits - just ordered)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Iso Lever Low Row
to 120-kilos x 8 reps @

Bwt: 318lbs 

Also put Glen through a leg workout (he was shaking after lol)


----------



## Brian Multigym

Poor Glen will need to rest up for two weeks if it was one of your leg routines Mobster... 😰


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Waiting on a reply to an offer of mine on a Power Squat Machine (I low balled them + wanna part ex my pec dec). @ Powerhouse Gym
Power Squat Machine
to 490-kilos x 6 (very small twinge stopped me at 6 instead of the aimed for 10)

Leg Press
to 670-kilos (all I could get on) x 8 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x 25 reps (meant to be 21... quads a cramping)

Seated Leg Curl
to stack x 25 reps (another killer set lol)

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Change of pace. I'm gonna start rotating arm/shoulder sessions. See if that helps my shoulder wear and tear

Side Laterals
bar x 12 reps, 10lbs x 12 reps, 18.5lbs x 12 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
to 91.5lbs (86lbs+2.5kg) x 8 reps @

s/s

Tricep Kickback + TPD
18.5lbs x 12, 23.5lbs x 12 and 36lbs x 12 reps. Worked on getting a nice contraction. + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Did the minimum as 1) busy and 2) moving equipment in the gym to make room for new toy
Two Hand Pinch
to 102.7-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Bwt: 314+lbs (surprised it was that low)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Still waiting on bits for cortisone jab and elbow strap (today?? Strap being resent). Kept the volume real low as the issues are still flaring up
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 2 x 1 and 142.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (both first reps sluggish)

Lat Pulldowns - medium handle
to 21 stack plates x 12 reps

Bwt: 314.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Delivery day today (noonish). Had the cortisone jab yesterday. My elbow (baring in mind it was into my shoulder) feels better. In spite of the clocks changing I got a bit better sleep with the lesser pain so was up early.
Hatfield SSB Squats
I stopped at 200kg after a few reps as the shoulder pain was too much although it's already better than it was

Leg Press
to 675kg x 6 reps (slight left knee twinge)

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p+1.25kg x 6+1 r/p reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+17.5kg x 5 reps

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
The shoulder still causing me problems - hurry up and work already. And the new bit of kit delivery... urgh... don't ask
Seated Press
bar x 20, 32.5kg x 15+5 (decided to drop reps until shoulder heals), 45kg x 12 and 62.5kg x 8 reps

s/s

Hammer DB Curls
18.5lbs x 20, 47lbs x 20, 91.5lbs x 9 reps @

Tricep Kickback + TPD
18.5lbs x 12, 29lbs x 12 and 40lbs (36lb db + 4lbs) x 8 reps + 8p x 16 reps

Nice arm pump

Bwt: 314.45lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Training today in lieu of Thursday. Had to buy a elbow strap via Spud Inc as my forearm too big for the cheaper eBay one.

Two Hands Pinch
back to 102.7-kilos x 4 x 1 and 2 x 2 (8 total) reps. That little bit more time aided the extra work. 103.95kg next time


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Usual issues. But wearing my spud inc elbow strap. @ Powerhouse

Close Grip Bench Press
to 120kg x 1 reps, 140kg x 1 and 142.5kg x 3 x 1 reps

Iso Mid Lever Row
to 115kg x 4 reps @. I had to use a resistance band to hold weights on and the left 15kg plate fell off. I guess I'll have to hump the 25kg plates over

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday
*Gave the new machine a road test. Faffed about with putting cambridge roll wheels under the frame to sit the weights on if I bottomed out or got injured (training solo). At max weight I was WAY too high. So I'll be working on depth

Power Squat Machine
to 520kg x 4 reps (stupid high) and a deeper one (still not deep enough) x 1 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 155kg x 5 reps (HAF)

Lying Leg Curl
to 10+1.25kg x 8 r/p reps (5+3x1)

Leg Extension Machine
to stack+17.5kg x 6 reps (HAF)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
DB Side Laterals
Strict as I can so as to not f**k my right shoulder
handle x 12 reps, 10lbs x 12 reps, 21lbs x 10 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 91.5lbs x 10 reps @

Tricep Kickbacks + TPD
to 40lbs x 10 reps (felt it more in the left) + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Up late. Did lots of steps yesterday (2+ x normal levels).
Two Hand Pinch
Took a while to get 'in the groove'. Also still faffing about with sweet spots / feel on the new machine so played with singles at 200kg
to 103.95-kilos x F, 1 (ugly), F, then 3 x 1 (5 singles total). Soft tissue at the base of the R/Thumb a little sore - as is elbow n shoulder (took elbow strap off during workout)

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Note to self (slaps side of my own head) - take a bloody painkiller before any presses. I forgot today and owwwwww. Not only but also - put Glyn and his buddy through legs again and was asked by Keith to take photos of his wedding (based off of the photos I post on FB and Insta) = nice. 

Close Grip Bench Press
All pain... oowww 
x 30, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 120kg x 1, 140kg x 1 and 142.5kg x 4 x 1 reps 

DOH TB DL (all bar last set thumbless)
Need to do these again soon. Bar is hollow 13.6kg
x 8, 53.6kg x 8, 93.6 x 8, 133.6kg x 6, 173.6 x F then 1 (did more a few weeks ago hence needing to so it again soon)

Bwt: 313.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Power Squat Machine
Again lol. Worked on the depth on all sets. Pic taken from the side to ensure I hit it
warm up x 12 then 200kg x 8, 240kg (support belt on) x 8, 280kg x 8, 320kg (power belt on) x 8 and 360kg x 8 reps

Leg Press
All sets with the 6-inch pad on to increase depth. 205kg x 8, 405kg x 8 and 600kg x 8 reps (hvy)

Lying Leg Curls
4p x 8, 7p x 8 and 10p+1.25kg x 7+1 reps

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 8, 3/4 stack x 8 and stack+17.5kg x 5+1+1 reps (hvy)

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

Leg Press = Phew...😵 Well done M!


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
A PM workout.
Rolling Thunder
My non-rotating handle (stiff as f**K)
Set up x 8 reps @, +25kg x [email protected], +50kg x [email protected], +100kg x 1, +125kg x [email protected], +150kg x [email protected], tried +165kg failed, backed off to +150kg/330lbs [email protected] again


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Tried to seated press but that right arm was NOT having it (in spite of taking an anti-inflammatory). So...

Front/Forward Lateral Raise
per arm 10lbs x 10, 18.5lbs x 10, 21lbs x 10 and 23.5lbs x 10 reps

Hammer DB Curls
per arm 18.5lbs x 12, 47lbs x 12, 91.5lbs x 11 reps 

Tricep Kickback + Pressdowns
18.5lbs x 12, 29lbs x 12, 40lbs x 11 + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday PM*
Grip workout (possible competition)
Hub
Set up (hub, clip and loading pin = 2.5kg/5.5lbs) x 4 reps either way (2 ways to grip it) both hands, +5kg x 3 e/w @, +7.5kg x 3 e/w @, +10kg x 3 e/w @, +12.5kg x 3 e/w @, +13.75kg x 3 e/w RH only, +15kg x 3 e/w RH only (17.5kg/38.8lbs)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
My damn shoulder... huh.

Close Grip Bench Press
to 120-kilos x 1 reps, 140-kilos x 1 rep, 142.5-kilos x 1, then a complete fail (had to roll it off etc) then 3 x 1 reps. 

One Arm Dumbbell Row
50-kilos x 8 reps, 70-kilos x 8 reps, 90-kilos x 8 reps

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Head on - ass kicking mode. Still on a using my new machine vibe
Power Squat Machine
200-kilos x 8 reps, 280-kilos x 8 reps, 380-kilos x 8 reps

Leg Press
All done off a pad for depth 
205-kilos x 8 reps, 405-kilos x 8 reps, 610-kilos x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p+2.5-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+17.5-kilos x 8 r/p reps

Bwt: 313.7lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 21lbs x 12 [email protected]

Hammer DB Curls
to 91.5lbs x 12 [email protected]

Tricep Kickback + TPD
to 40lbs x 12 reps @ + 8p x 16 reps

Penny Pinch
set up x 4 [email protected], +5-kilos x 4 [email protected], +10-kilos x 3 [email protected], +12.5-kilos x 6 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday PM*
Ironmind Rolling Thunder work
set up + 25-kilos/55lbs x 8 reps @, +75-kilos/165lbs x 3 reps @, +125-kilos/275lbs x 3 reps @, +150-kilos/330lbs x 3 x 1 reps @

I just needed to warm up and dry my skin and get the pace right on the heavy set.


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
Crap session last week so as I long as I bettered that it was all good
set up (27.7kg) x 8 reps, 57.7kg x 6 reps, 87.7kg x 2 reps, 97.7kg x 1 reps, 100.2kg x 1, 101.45kg x 1, 102.65kg x 1 reps, 103.9kg/228.58lbs x 4 x 1 reps (nearly fell over on the 3rd and 4th was a touch and go rep)

Bwt: 313.7lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. Poor on bench. Missed a call from the docs on the shoulder too. Pushed 2 lads in the gym (deadlifts for one and legs for the other).

Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x bombed

DOHTBTLDL
to 133.6kg x 6 reps then thumb over for 173.6kg x 6 reps 

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Spoke to doc late on Friday - I'll be using more anti-inflammatories for a few weeks and will review.

Power Squat Machine
Set depth as per last couple of sessions
200kg x 8 reps, 300kg x 8 reps, 400kg x 8 reps

Leg Press
205kg x 8 reps, 405kg x 8 reps, 610kg x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
4p x 8 reps, 7p x 8 reps, 10p+2.5kg x 5 ugly reps

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 8 reps, 3/4 stack x 8 reps, stack+18.75kg x 4 reps

Bwt: 315.9lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Nice pump from this workout. Looked up the British record for the 'Horn' lift. It's only 68+kg pfft

Front Lateral Raise
to 23.5lbs x 11 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curl
to 94lbs x 8 reps

Skull Crushers
Faff getting into cos of moody right shoulder
to an easy 39kg x 12 reps (will go up quick).
I plan on alternating this with kickbacks

Horn Lift
to set up +50kg x 3 reps LH and 60kg x 3 reps RH


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Dunno WTF is going on. My left hand is sore around the knuckles and, like the week before last, my Pinch was off. Slight edema and stomach bloat (blame my hard leg session on Monday). Do I, with only until June 4th to go, alternate the pinch only going to 97.7 and do doubles one week and 103.9 the next?? What grip lift has strained the left hand?

Two Hand Pinch
to 97.7-kilos x 1 rep, 103.95 x 2 x fail

Knocked that on the head. Pissed off.

Hub Work
Set up x 2 reps EW, +10 (12.5kg) x 3 EW, +11.25 (13.75kg) x 3 EW, 
+12.5 (15kg) LH 1 x OH and 2 x WA
+12.5 (15kg) RH 2 EW
+15 (17.5kg) x 3 RP reps

Bwt: 317lbs+


----------



## Brian Multigym

Could be just one if those things mate, you can be used to doing an exercise and then you get a strain out of the blue, even though you can't figure out how you have done it. I'd go with the lighter weight.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Another c**p day at the gym. Grr

Iso Lever Bench Press
Doing this in lieu of bench until the shoulder heals
to 50-kilos a side x 8 reps (easy power wise but a little pain)

Iso Lever Low Row
to 125-kilos x 6 reps (really pulled on my injured side)

Rolling Thunder
No where near the in house efforts Grr

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
4 weeks to #gripfest
Power Squat Machine
to 410-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 620-kilos x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p+2.5-kilos x 5 reps (better than last weeks)

Leg Extensions
to stack+18.75-kilos x 5 reps

Stub Work
to +11.25-kilos (13.75-kilos) x a few sets


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Incline Press 
with light bar (hollow... 5-10lbs?) for high reps for shoulder range of movement. 
45-degree bench x 50 reps, 60-degree x 50 reps

Side Lateral Raise
bar x 12 reps, 10lbs x 12 reps, 18.5lbs x 12 reps, 21lbs x 10 reps a side

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs x 12 reps, 94lbs x 9 reps (easy)

Tricep Kickbacks / TPD
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 29lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs (been doing 44lbs for weeks as it was a 8.8lbs added and NOT a 4lbs plate...tsk) x 8/9
+8p x 16 reps

Inch / 78kg Strength Shop Circus Dumbbell Lifts
Picked it (all with a tilt for now) onto a chair
3 x 1 reps then did 2 reps - easy

Nice over all arm pump

Bwt: 316.6lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
In lieu of Thursday. Focus b*tch!! #gripfest
Two Hand Pinch
Took a step back to take a step forward
to 97.7-kilos x 1, 1, 1, 1, 2 and 3 reps 

Right forearm 16-inch plus and 20-inch plus


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. I took a 500mg Naproxen before for the shoulder. Once it kicked in that helped a lot
Iso Machine Bench Press
to 55kg/121lbs a side x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack x 12 reps

DH 'Horn' Lift
UK record is 68kg... 
LH: 57.5kg x 3 r/p reps
RH: 71.25kg x 3 r/p reps

Bwt: 318lb


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Iso Bench Press
Trained this with P and I
to 55-kilos a side x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns 
to stack x 8 reps (leaned back to take stress off shoulder)

'Horn' work
*UK record is 68kg
Weight does not inc set up (2.5kg). Worked to 
LH: 55kg x 3 r/p reps
RH: *71.25-kilos x 3 r/p reps

*Saturday*
Penny Pinch work
to +15-kilos (about 16.6kg) x 4 x 1 reps each hand

*Monday*
Played around with the squat for the first time in weeks (that shoulder issue kicks in big time on Hatfields)
SSB Hatfield Squats
tested this so...
worked to an easy 260-kilos x 1 rep and decided to give 300-kilos a miss

Leg Press
to 620-kilos+ (used a wheel so... 622??) x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p +2.5-kilos x 3 piss poor reps (meant to be 6... squats probably knackered the hamstrings)

Leg Extensions
to stack +18.75-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday am*
PM will be grip - poss with Shay
Press with bar
working on that frozen shoulder range of movement
45' x 40 reps, 60' x 40 reps, 80' x 10 reps (that was hard due to shoulder)

Front Lateral Raise
to 21lbs x 10 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
to 94lbs x 10 reps (loads more there)

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 49kg x 8 reps (usual faff to get it in position) + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Another PM session with Shay later

Two Hand Pinch
to 98.95-kilos x 1/2 rep then 6 x 1 solid reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
PM session (Shay was at a meeting)
One Hand Wide Pinch
An event at the June competition
I made a set up to about 100mm (approx 4-inches). I had to mix weights around.
LH: to 25kg x 3 reps
RH: to 33.75kg x 1 rep 

Set up adds 2kg. Top weight was about 77lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday am*
Iso Bench Press
to 57.5kg @ side x 8 reps

Mid Iso Row
to 110kg x 8 reps (heavy on my left side only as it pulled on the shoulder joint on my right side)

DOHTBDL
TL to 153.6kg x 6 reps TO to 173.6kg x 2 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday pm *
Penny Pinch
to set up + 15.5kg x almost...

Dumbbell
Hand shot from the thick bar deadlifts

Fence Post work
to 100kg x 3 x 1 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 200kg (added the support belt here) then 260kg x 4 reps (power belt here)

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 155kg x 4 reps @

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p+2.5kg x 5 reps (did these forced style by pulling on the cable in the positive part and let it go for the negative)

Leg Extension
to stack+18.75kg x 7 reps

Bwt: just under 322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday PM*
Brief PM workout - no Shay (away??)
Reverse Wrist Curl - Dumbbell
Gotta make the forearms look hench for the June 4th event lol. First time in years on these so started light
10lbs x 20 reps, 18.5lbs x 20 reps, 21lbs x 20 reps

Inch Dumbbell work
I still need to work on less of a tilt. The event will be the 53kg Dumbbell sans tilt. I'm using the longer handled Strength Shop 78kg Circus Dumbbell
5 x 1 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Took no pills for shoulder last night and only 1 (250mg) this morning
Press with light bar for shoulder range of movement. 
40' x 40 reps, 60' x 40 reps, 80' x 20 reps

Side Lateral Raises
bars x 12 reps, 10lbs x 12 reps, 18.5lbs x 12 reps, 21lbs x 12 reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs x 12 reps, 100lbs x 11 reps @

Tricep Kickbacks + TPD
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 29lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs x 12 reps +8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday PM*
Stub Work
The David Horne 'Stub'*
Set up (implement, nail and loading pin = 2.4kg) + 5kg x 3 reps @, +7.5kg x 3 reps @, +10kg x 3 reps then +13kg (15.4kg/33.8lbs total) 
Hub Work
The David Horne 'Hub'*
Set up (implement, nail and loading pin = 2.5kg) + 10kg x 3 reps @, +12.5kg x 3 reps @,
LH: +15kg x 2 x 1 reps, +15.5kg x 2 x fail
RH: +15kg x 2 x 1 then +15.5kg (18kg/39.6lbs)

*both, or very similar, are part of the medley event in the June 4th competition


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday am*
Two Hand Pinch
to 98.95-kilos x 7 x 1 reps (last one was rock fkin solid)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday pm*
One Hand Wide Pinch Work
100mm wide 
I worked to 40kg over and above the set up 

Image of the set up:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cdv2kAOI4zG/


----------



## Mobster

*Friday am *
Poss pm workout

Iso Bench Press
to 60kg x 8 reps

Low Cable Row
to stack x 20 reps

Penny Pinch
to set up + 17.5kg x 2 x 1 reps (1 solid, one less so)

Bwt: 23st/322lbs/146kg


----------



## Mobster

*Monday am*
Brutal leg day today

Power Squat Machine
to 410kg x 8 reps. Getting to depth made this brutal

Leg Press
to 630kg x 8 reps HAF

Lying Leg Curls
to 10p+2.5kg x 8 negatives

Leg Extensions
to stack +20kg

Bwt: 320lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*
Stub Work
BH: +5kg x 5 reps @, +7.5kg x 3 reps @, +10kg x 3 reps @, +12.5kg x 3 reps @, +13kg x 1 [email protected], +13.5kg x 1 rep @
RH: +13.75kg (16.05kg/35.31lbs) x 5 x 1 reps. I also attempted +15kg (17.3kg) but failed

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
10lbs x 20 reps @, 18.5lbs x 20 reps @, 23.5lbs x 20 reps @. Nice pump / filling the sleeves


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Press work
using the rack and light bar as before but fewer reps. I was able to work to using the Olympic Bar and adding 10kg. 

Hammer DB Curls
to 103lbs x 8 reps @

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 49kg x 10 reps +8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*
Horn Lift
Mimics picking up a Blacksmiths Anvil by the Horn - oldtime strength feat 
BH: +20kg x 3 reps @, +40kg x 3 reps @, 
RH: +61.25kg x 3 reps @, +62.5kg x 3 reps @ (up 2.5kg from last time)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 99.45kg x 5 x 1 reps (more there if I wanted)

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday pm*
A beast of a session. Forearm pump (Right side was 16.75-inches). Felt good going in and smashed the numbers. Usual faff setting up
One Hand Pinch Work
to 
LH: to 47.5kg (about 49.05kg) x 3 reps
RH: to 48.75kg (scaled at 50.7kg/111.54lbs) x 1 reps

Strength Shop Inch Dumbbell Work
Kept this brief
3 reps @. 78kg/172lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday am*
Might do a PM too. Podcast soon
Iso Bench Press
to 62.5-kilos x 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns (close grip handle)
to stack + 2 stacker plates x 12 reps
Worked on range of movement due to the (but improving) frozen shoulder issue

DOHTBDL
Thumb less to 173.6-kilos x 1 rep
Thumb over to 193.6-kilos (tried 203.6-kilos too but failed)

Bwt: 324lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

Getting close to your event, so hope it goes well for you! 💪💯


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
It's not a good leg day if you're not questioning your sanity... deffo one of those days.
SSB Hatfield Squats
to 240-kilos x 4 reps.
NB: legs loved this - loads more reps there - but my damn right shoulder hated it. I even sat in the hole on rep 4

Leg Press
to 640-kilos x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 4 negatives

Leg Extensions
to stack+20-kilos x 5 reps

Bwt: 232lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*
Stub Work
BH: set up +5kg x 3 reps @, +7.5kg x 3 reps @, +10kg x 3 reps @, +12.5kg x 2/3
RH: +13.75kg x 1, 1, F 1, 1. Added a 1/2kg for +14.2.5kg (16.55kg total) x 1/2 then 2 x 1 reps 

Reverse Wrist Curls
10lbs x 20 reps, 18.5lbs x 20 reps, 29lbs x 15 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday am*
Hard only cos I'm into the 'f**k myself up' part. One more grind tonight then 3 days rest.

Press with light bar for frozen shoulder
low, med and high angles 4 x 20 reps

Side Laterals
to 23.5lbs x 8 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
to 103.6lbs x 9 reps @

Tricep Kickback + TPD
to 47lbs x 11 reps + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Leg day was HARD. But... it still got done

Lever Squat
to 260kg x 5 reps

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 155kg x 5 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 6 negative reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+20kg x 6 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Still working on my right shoulder mobility. It's getting better. Usual light bar ranges of movement x 20 reps

Seated BB Press
20kg bar x 8 reps, 30kg x 8 reps, 40kg x 8 reps, 50kg x 8 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 103.6lbs x 11 reps

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 49kg x 11 reps + 8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
In lieu of Thursday. Up crazy early then running late (2 podcasts recorded) and yet... nice solid grip on Pinch
Two Hand Pinch
to 99.7-kilos x 5 x 1 and 2 x 2 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
First time in months benching. It still hurt but I was happy I was able to do it. Also did shoulder mobility work at the end
Close Grip Bench Press
bar x 30 reps, 40kg x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 90kg x 6 reps, 100kg x 4 reps, 120kg x 1 rep and 140kg x 1 rep

s/s 

Lat Pulldowns
tried pullovers but not enough mobility yet)
1/2 x 12 reps, 3/4 x 12 reps, stack (21p) x 8 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
to 12.5kg x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
I managed to scratch my right ankle towards the end of the workout. Bled like a stuck pig lol
Power Squat Machine
to 420-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 640-kilos x 8 reps (heavy lol)

Lying Leg Curl
11p x 7 negative reps

Leg Extensions
to stack + 20kg x 7 reps

Bwt: 318.3lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday PM*
Wide Grip Pinch (100mm/4-inches)
to
LH: 42.5kg (approx 44.5kg total) x 2 and then x 3 reps
RH: to 57.5kg (about 59.5kg total) x 5 reps (video on FB)


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual press medley rehab
Side Laterals
10lbs x 12 reps, 18.5lbs x 12 reps, 23.5lbs x 9 reps @

Hammer DB Curls
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs x 12 reps, 104lbs x 12 reps

Tricep Kickbacks + TPD
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 29lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs x 12 reps + 8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
In lieu of Thursday
Two Hand Pinch
Nice locking in of the hands again
to 100.7-kilos x 8 x 1 reps

Bwt: 315.35lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. No pain pills for 3 days but I took one today just in case. Minor lower back spasm on cable rows
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 2 x 1 reps

One Arm Low Cable Rows
to 16p x 8 reps. I then jumped to the whole stack (one arm) and got 3 ugly RH reps

Adjustable Thick Bar
Set up + 40kg x 3 reps @, 80kg x 3 reps @ , 120kg x 1 rep @ and 130kg x 1 @ (missed a RH with 140+)

Bwt: 313lbs (no hoody on)


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
I made sure to stretch and warm up well due to that stiffish back.
Hatfield Squat with SSB
to 240kg x 5 reps

Leg Press
to 650kg x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 8 negs

Leg Extensions
to stack + 20kg x 8 reps (6+1+1)

Bwt: 313.45lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*
One Hand Pinch
Set up (1.95kg) plus
LH: to 42.5kg (44.45kg) x 2 x 3 reps
RH: to 60kg (61.95kg) x 3 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual current reps for mobility
Seated Press
bar x 8 reps, 30-kilos x 8 reps, 45-kilos x 8 reps, 60-kilos x 4 reps

s/s

Hammer Dumbbell Curls
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs x 12 reps, 108lbs x 4 reps

Skull Crushers + TPD
19-kilos x 12 reps, 29-kilos x 12 reps, 49-kilos x 12 reps (wasn't too hard = nice) +8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 314+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 101.7-kilos x 7 x 1 reps (first 2 (of 9) were fails)

Bwt: 314+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg/308lbs x 3 x 1 reps

Iso Low Lever Row
45kg x 8 reps, 90kg x 8 reps and 120kg/264lbs x 6 reps @

Hammer Curls 
(done for the 'gram) I ended up one arm hammer curling the 90kg/198lbs dumbbell for reps. Check out this screen grab:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CfL1SITNrzo/

What's kinda f**ked up is, as per my log, I've been no where near this weight (quite deliberately) for a year. This past Tuesday I did 108lbs for 8 reps. But fetch out a camera and...

Both hands: per dumbbell x 10kg/22lbs x 12 reps, 20kg/44lbs x 10 reps, 30kg/66lbs x 8 reps, 40kg/88lbs x 6 reps, 50kg/110lbs (already more than recently) x 6 reps, 60kg/132lbs x 6 reps. Then, right hand only 70kg/154lbs x 4 reps (did this a couple of sets trying to get photos). Switched to video and screengrabs 80kg/176lbs x 4 reps and finally 90kg/198lbs x 4 reps (more there if I wanted it lol) 

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
What a grind of a day... done but hot damn it was hard
Lever Squat
Always fun reracking the weight after. Went ATG on the early sets and just 'to depth' on the heavier
to 260kg x 6 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 155kg x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+1.25kg x 4 negative reps

s/s with

Leg Extensions
to stack+21.25kg x 4 reps

Bwt: 314lbs+


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*
One Hand Pinch 100mm/4-inch Wide set up
LH: 43.75kg x 2 x 3 reps
RH: 63.20kg x 5 reps

*Tuesday*
The usual shoulder mobility work (20/20/20)
Side Laterals
forgot to note top weight and reps

Hammer Dumbbell Curls (one arm at a time once heavy)
to 108lbs x 8 reps then 71.25kg/156.75lbs (plus handle etc) x 4 reps

Tricep Kickbacks + pump set of Tricep Pressdowns
to 49.2lbs x 8 reps + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Trained at Powerhouse with a buddy. The last time he went heavy with me was 2019 and boom - he has that old man strength and hits the same numbers ha ha. I forgot to take a pain killer and ouch... my right shoulder hurt like a bitch
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg/308lbs x 4 x 1 reps (spot on the last rep from my buddy)

One Arm Dumbbell Row
to 90kg/198lbs x 8 reps a side

Dumbbell Wrist Curls 
to 40kg/88lbs x 12 reps LH (should issue meant I only went to 30kg/66lbs RH)

Bwt: 316.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Power Squat Machine
to 430kg x 5 reps

Leg Press
to 650kg x 5 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+1.25kg x 5 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+21.25kg x 5 reps

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday pm*
I wasn't sure if I wanted to do this but it ended up being good. Hungry after

One Hand Pinch work
to 
LH: 45-kilos x 2 x 3 reps
RH: 62.5-kilos x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Nice pump (esp in right arm) when done
BB Seated Press
20/20/20 then bar x 8 reps, 30kg x 8 reps, 45kg x 8 reps, 60kg x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
18.5lbs x 12 reps, 47lbs x 12 reps, 108lbs x 8 reps, 71.25kg+ x 6 reps (more there)

Skull Crushers + TPD
19kg x 12 reps, 39kg (mis-load) x 10 reps, 51.5kg x 8 reps (more there). 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday *
In lieu of Thursday. Hands locked in better. Small (tiny) tear at the base of the right thumb also meant I adjusted that grip very slightly.
Two Hand Pinch
to 102.2kg/224.84lbs x 6 x 1 reps

Bwt: 314.45lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. Usual faff wit right shoulder (hurt on 1st 142.5kg effort. Ok on 2nd)
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5kg x 2 x 1 reps

Iso Lever Mid Row 
to 120kg/264lbs a side x 5 reps @ 
Had to get Kirk to hold the weights on as 6 plates a side fills the loading pins


Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 12.5kg x 12 reps

Bwt: 313+lbs. Starting to lean out aided by sun giving me a tan too.


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Hot as all hell but I got it into my head to Hatfield Squat 300kg... so off to Powerhouse I went (spot, safety, etc)
Hatfield Squat
to 320-kilos/704lbs x 1 reps. Easy enough except no matter what the weight is the pressure on your neck bites lol
Took a photo

Leg Press
to 680-kilos x 5 reps (not that deep as I wasn't using a pad at Powerhouse)

Seated Leg Curl
to stack x an easy 8 reps

Leg Extension
to stack x an easy 8 reps

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 23.5lbs x 9 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 71.25kg x 6 reps

Tricep Kickback + TPD
to 49.2lbs x 9 reps + 8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday pm*
One Hand Pinch
Set up is 1.95-kilos
BH: 17.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 27.5-kilos x 3 reps @, 37.5-kilos x 3 reps @
LH: 46.25-kilos x 2 x 3 reps
RH: 50-kilos x 3 reps, 63.75-kilos (about 65.65-kilos total) x 1* + 3 reps (*collar let go so I had to put the load back on and continue)


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
The heat, as per other logs, is a trying drain (esp at night). But it is what it is. Let's kick ass anyway
Hercules Pillar type lift am
to set up + 90-kilos x 3 reps @

It might not have been a good idea to try this cos I was drained later

Two Hand Pinch pm
to 102.7-kilos x 2 x 5 then 4 (3 were hard) x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. Worked with Kirk Dul who ended up getting a 2x bwt Bench Press (160kg). He gave me a 4XL t-shirt for my help and advice (pic on Insta). Super nice touch

Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (last 1 best)

Close Grip LPD 
to stack x 12 reps

Forearm Curls with DB
to 40-kilos x 10 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
It might be crazy hot (for the UK) outside but my home gym is a fully internal space (no windows and only one small Axia vent (knackered) so it's always cool / cold. Plus it's leg day!

Lever Squat
ti 270kg (594lbs) x 4 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 155kg x 7 reps (HAF)

Lying Leg Curl
to 11p+1.25kg x 5 negatives

Leg Extensions
to stack+1.25kg x 5 reps

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Another heated outside but cool in my gym day. Usual warming and working on range of movement on my shoulder stuff
Seated Press
to 60kg x 7 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 71.25kg x 7 reps @

Skull Crusher + TPD
Screwed up loading but...
29kg x 12 reps, 52.75kg x 4 reps + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Robbie1981

@Mobster do you train in a cellar?


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 102.7-kilos x F then 5 x 1 reps (modified lifting style a tiny bit)

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

Robbie1981 said:


> @Mobster do you train in a cellar?


No. I own and live in what was a former social club. My gym in is what was the Lounge Bar. So zero windows etc All the main rooms downstairs stay around 60-degrees F or so


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
@ Powerhouse
Close Grip Bench Press
to 142.5kg x 4 x 1 reps (first worst last best). Gym owner spotting me. His brother gave me a pulldown bar 

Iso Lever Low Row
to 125kg/275lbs x 6 reps a side

Reverse Wrist Curls
to 12.5kg/27.5lbs x 12 reps

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Power Squat Machine
to 450kg (added a 20kg bar and used a band to hold it on) x 6 reps (HAF)

Leg Press
to 650kg x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+1.25kg x 6 negatives

Leg Extensions
to stack +21.25kg x 6 reps

Bwt 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 23.5lbs x 10 reps @

Hammer DB curls
to 71.25kg x 8 reps @

Tricep Kickbacks + TPD
to 49.2lbs x 10 reps @ + 8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday *
In lieu of Thursday
Two Hand Pinch
kept the small tweak in (just need to remind myself every time)
to 103.2kg x 1, 1, 2 and 2

Bwt: 313lbs
*Wednesday *
In lieu of Thursday
Two Hand Pinch
kept the small tweak in (just need to remind myself every time)
to 103.2kg x 1, 1, 2 and 2

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Worked with a teenager (he went to 60-kilos/132lbs) on the bench
Close Grip Bench Press
to 147.5kg x 2 x 1 reps (2nd better than the first as per) 

DOHTB Deadlifts
TL to 173.6kg x 1 rep and then to 193.6kg x 1 rep then 2 x fail (I could feel the thumb opening) at 203.6kg

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Head on for a squat session... almost made it too lol. @PowerHouse Gym

Hatfield Squat
to 300kg/660lbs x 2 reps (planned on a double with 320kg... failed and just re-racked it)

Leg Press
to 680kg x 8 reps (no pad @PowerHouse)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to stack x 15 reps

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual shoulder warm ups
Seated Press
to 60kg x 8 reps (pain as per)

Hammer DB Curls
to 72.5kg x 4 reps - easy

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 52.75kg x 8 reps (easy) + 8p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 103.7kg (up a 1/2kg) x 1, 1*, 2*, 1
*solid reps

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
bar etc x 30+ reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 80kg x 6 reps, 120kg x 1 rep and 147.5kg x 3 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
I just purchased a copy of the Vince Gironda File No1 and he mentions chins pulling to the lower chest so I did my pulldowns with a close grip in that style. It was a bit loose on the last set but felt real nice at 18 stack plates
8p x 12, 14p x 12, 18p x 12 and 21p (stack) x 12 reps

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
10kg x 12 reps @, 20kg x 12 reps @, 30kg x 12 reps @, 42.5kg x 5 reps RH and I had to drop to 37.5kg x 6 reps LH (ugly rep)

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Lighter day (needed change of pace for biceps)
Side Laterals
to 23.5lbs x 11 reps @

Alt Dumbbell Curls
to 23.5lbs x 11 reps @ (flexing the bi at the point of contraction)

Tricep Kickbacks + Tricep Pushdowns
to 49.2lbs x 11 reps @ then 8p x 16 reps (arm 20-inches)

Bwt: 315+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Head back in the game. Visions of huge WR lifts to get into the right frame of mind

Two Hand Pinch
to 104.2-kilos x 6 x 1 and then a double (2) reps

Bwt: 314.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150-kilos x 2 x 1 reps

One Arm Low Cable Rows
to 15p (eqv to 90kg in the hand) x 10 reps

Reverse DB Wrist Curls
to (loose form) 15-kilos @ x 10 reps

Bwt: 314.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Struggling with the heat (looks about to change back to more normal UK weather).
Lever Squat
x 12 reps, 100kg (mistake as it should have been 50 x 8 then 120 x 8 lol) x 8 reps, 200kg x 8 reps, 270kg x 5 reps (nice depth)

Iso Lever Leg Press
50kg x 8 reps, 100kg x 8 reps and then a brutal 155kg x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
4p x 8 reps, 7p x 8 reps, 11p x 7 negs

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +21.25kg x 7 brutal reps

Bwt: 314.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated Press
to 62.5kg x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 72.5kg x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 52.75kg x 8 reps (easy) + 8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
In lieu of Thursday. Visualization again helped

Two Hand Pinch
to 104.7-kilos (up another 1/2kg) x 4 x 1 and then 2 x 1 (2nd almost slipped). No 1 ok but 2-4 solid


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 150kg x 3 x 1 reps

DOTBDL
Thumbless
to 173.6kg 1 rep

Thumbover
to 203kg x 1 rep (vid)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 37.5kg x 9 reps @


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Had some fun humping my pec dec into the hallway ready for a buyer to collect tomorrow. Easier than last time, cos I know how, but still heavy. Nice pump, during the workout, at the top of the inner thigh

Power Squat Machine
to 450-kilos / 990lbs x 5 reps

Leg Press
to 650-kilos (1400+lbs) x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p x 8 neg reps

Leg Extensions
to stack +21.25-kilos x 8 reps (6+1+1)

Bwt: 316+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Busy day today. Gym, podcast (hopefully 2) and then someone is over to collect my pec dec... and me supposedly semi retired lol

Side Laterals
to 23.5lbs x 12 reps

Dumbbell Curls
working on contracting the biceps as before. The left feels it more
to 23.5lbs x 12 reps

TKB and TPD
Nice little pump
to 49.2lbs x 12 reps + 8p x 16 reps

Bwt: 316.8lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Allowed myself to get distracted and behind on the day.

Two Hand Pinch
to 105.2-kilos x F, F, 1*, 1, 1, 1, F and 1
*solid


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym

Close Grip Bench Press
to 150kg/330lbs x 4 x 1 reps

Lat Pulldowns
to stack (21p eqv to 125kg) x 12 reps using med mag grip

Reverse Wrist Curls
to 12.5kg x 8 hard reps

Bwt: 317.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ My gym
SSB Hatfield Squat
bar x 8 reps, 60kg x 8 reps, 160kg x 8 reps, 240kg x 7 (HAF) reps

Leg Press
205kg x 8 reps, 405kg x 8 reps, 660kg x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curls
4p x 8 reps, 7p x 8 reps, 11p+2.5kg x 4 negatives reps

s/s

Leg Extensions
1/2 stack x 8 reps, stack x 8 reps, +22.5kg x 45 reps

Bwt: 316.8lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
@ My gym

Seated Press
to 62.5-kilos x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 72.5-kilos x 6 reps @

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 52.75-kilos x 8 reps +9p x 12 reps

Bwt: 316+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Argghh... what a ***king day. Lost (found eventually) my book with debit cards, cash etc. Car needed (had a call from GF just as we started the podcast (arrgghh) to say it was working. And the gym stuff was a pain too. I had to break the kit down, rebuild it, tighten etc and then restart. I timed out at noon as I wad due to do a podcast then.

Two Hand Pinch
22.7kg x 8 reps, 57.7kg x 6 reps, 77.7kg x 1, 105.2kg x F, F, 1/2 and 1/2. Broke it down and reset it (half an eye on the clock). 57.5kg x 1, 77.7kg x 1, 97.7kg x 1, 100.2kg x 1, 102.7kg x 1, 103.7kg x 1 and 104.7kg x 1 then timed out.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Forgot to take pain pill for shoulder
Close Grip Bench Press
to 152.5kg (@ 335lbs) x 2 x 1 reps

s/s

Mid-Iso-Row
to 125kg x 5 (ugly) reps (PB)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
Nice solid worlkout on this. Fastish to begin with then slowed for the heavier sets
10kg x 12 reps, 20kg x 12 reps, 30kg x 10 reps, 37.5kg x 10 reps

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 270kg (594lbs) x 6 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 160kg/352lbs x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+2.5kg x 5 neg reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+22.5kg x 5 reps

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
No faff or fluff as the GF's family are over soon. Gym, podcast then out n about

Side Laterals
to 29lbs x 8 reps

Alt Dumbbell Curls (cont)
to 29lbs x 8 reps

Tricep Kickback + TPD
to 51.4lbs x 8 reps + 9p x 13 reps

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Woke at stupid o'clock which messed up my energy levels. However, pulled my head out of my butt so...

Two Hand Pinch
to 105.7-kilos x 6 x 1 reps. Job done


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. I took a sample of my Vanilla Ice Cream (new hobby). Very popular. So much so I just ordered three more flavours (Rum & Raisin, lemon and ginger) to go with the Vanilla, White Choc and Strawberries and Cream (batch already made with frozen strawberries added) and a bunch of 4oz cups with lids for samples (possible sales)

Close Grip Bench Press
I remembered to take a pain pill
to 152.5-kilos x 3 x 1 reps (last was best with tiny sticking point mid-range first 2)

DOTBDL
T/L to 173.6-kilos x 1 rep
T/O to 206.1-kilos x 1 rep (slight twinge and left hand nearly went)

Bwt: 314lbs


----------



## Brian Multigym

Ice cream sounds good!


----------



## Robbie1981

@Mobster when you mention podcasts are these your own or stuff you listen to? if they are yours where can they be found mate?


----------



## Mobster

Robbie1981 said:


> @Mobster when you mention podcasts are these your own or stuff you listen to? if they are yours where can they be found mate?


I get paid to talk with a co-host (stevesmi) on AAS etc via Evolutionary.org I'm probably on most of their last 2 years output IIRC

*Monday*
Took a while to get my thumb out of my ass

Power Squat
to 430kg x 5 reps

Leg Press
to 660kg x 5 reps (1+4... first one was HAF)

Lying Leg Curls
to stack x 6 negs (forgot to add weight)

Leg Extensions
to stack+22.5kg x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

Robbie1981 said:


> @Mobster when you mention podcasts are these your own or stuff you listen to? if they are yours where can they be found mate?


It's worth adding that the bosses pick the topics etc. I might, if it was me, approach it in a different way


----------



## Mobster

Example: If they were my own there would be LOT about those who obviously have no clue about training or nutrition putting the cart before the horse and asking about PEDs. I've seen posts (made up or not) with 'I'm 130lbs and 6' plus' asking about cycles. MoFo's need to EAT. Then EAT and TRAIN FKIN harder. Come back and ask when you're 180lbs. One talked about losing fat... what f'kin fat would you have at 130 and 6' plus? I'd have more on my dick. 

Then you've got the ones who have trained for a bit. Like maybe 2 years or so. Made a bit of progress and maybe even run a cycle. They will NOT be told next to no one needs more than a gram. Yet I see 1000mg, 15000mg and even as high (in rare cases) 5000mg being talked about. You've seen my log, numbers and can look up my pics. My BIGGEST cycle was around 700mgs total. I rarely do 2 cycles a year (usually one) and rarely go over 8 weeks. Which means most of the year I'm off.

Now we can argue genetics but here's the truth - if taking 2, 3, 4 or 5g made average Joes huge where are these average Joes the size of a house? If you gotta take 2+g to go from 180lbs (a little more than the average man) to 210lbs (in a few cycles)... then you're either impatient or see those not eating and or training right.

What about those arguing to stay on to 'keep the gains'. Morons. They wanna be asking why the lose what they added. Not a little (normal) but ALL their gains. By that logic my gains from my 1st cycle back when I was 37 (about 6lbs after) ought to have gone until the next cycle. But I think I was around 200lbs or so, maybe a little under) vs 315lbs now. My gains full right in the average range year on year. From age 18 when I kept notes at 175lbs to 315lbs or so now at age 58. On cycle years I'd average 4-6lbs and off cycle years 3lbs. But I've been training 43 years. What 90% of those losing their gains do is they NEVER tweak their training to add a little more to their off cycle weights or their off cycle nutrition - that's how you support and retain the new tissues. Not more PEDs.

But me spitting fire doesn't sell on podcasts lol


----------



## Robbie1981

brillIant post mate absolutely brilliant any chance of a pm of how to listen in on these podcasts please mate?


----------



## Mobster

Robbie1981 said:


> brillIant post mate absolutely brilliant any chance of a pm of how to listen in on these podcasts please mate?


Go to their forum and click on the podcasts link. They also have a YT and iTunes channel

*Tuesday*
Just about on time for a change lol. Podcast etc after

Seated BB Press
to 62.5-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 72.5-kilos x 7 reps @

Skull Crushers + TPD
(killed this)
to 54-kilos x 8 reps (let bar touch floor between reps) + 9p x 14 reps

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Took my time. Nice rock solid session

Two Hand Pinch
to 105.7-kilos x 5 x 1 reps. Only the last one was a real proper test.

Ummed and ahh'ed about maybe working on forearm size for a bit. They're just under double the wrist size right now and I've had them over double previously.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 152.5-kilos x 4 x 1 reps (up the weight next time)

Chest Supported Barbell Rows
60-kilos x 8 reps, 100-kilos x 8 reps, 140-kilos x 6+1+1 reps

Reverse Wrist Curl
7.5-kilos x 12 reps, 10-kilos x 12 reps, 12.5-kilos x 9 reps

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
The day of the Queens funeral. I wasn't going to watch but ended up looking at loads of it. Back in the day I played a back office roll (dealing with members of the public calling in as I had good knowledge of central London) for the Lady Di funeral and a traffic control role for a VIP funeral at Westminster Abbey (lots of Embassies paid their respects). Awesome pageantry

However, it was also leg day so

Hatfield Squats
upped the weight just cos
to 260-kilos/572lbs x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 660-kilos x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+2.5-kilos x 7 negatives (hard)

Leg Extensions
to stack+22.5-kilos x 7 reps

Bwt: 318lbs+


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 29lbs x 9 reps

Alt Dumbbell Curls
to 29lbs x 9 reps

TKB + TPD
to 52.5lbs x 9 reps + 9p x 15 reps

Bwt: 317.45lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Gallery (inc my photos)/community shares event this evening
Two Hand Pinch
to 105.7-kilos x 1/2 rep, 1, 1/2 rep then 5 x 1 (6 singles total)

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Horrid nights sleep but gym was ok
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 1 rep (2 next time etc)

Lat Pulldowns - medium width mag grip
to stack (21p) x 15 reps

DB Wrist Curls
to 37.5-kilos x 11 reps (hard but done)

Bwt: 316lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Lever Squat
to 280kg x 4 reps

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 160kg x 5 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+2.5kg x 8 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+22.5kg x 8 reps

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Podcast after - 50 min workout
Seated BB Press
to 62.5kg x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 72.5kg x 8 reps @

EZ Bar Skull Crushers + TPD
I upped the weight cos I'm getting strong on this. I'm seeing 2 x 20kg plates a side in the future (89kg) 
59kg x 8 reps + 9p x 16 reps (felt these)

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Head on and half an eye on the prize (distant but doable). Nothing to it but to do it
Two Hand Pinch
to 106.2-kilos x 4 x 1 reps

Bwt: 316.45lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Gym then long social chat after with buds and gym owner
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 2 x 1 (Kirk had his hand on the bar)

Pullover Machine
to stack x 8 reps (keeping half an eye on my tender / frozen right shoulder)

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 12.5-kilos x 10 reps (nice little top of the forearm pump)

Bwt: 318.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Head in the game - let's go! It took a little over an hour (67 minutes)

Power Squat Machine
to 450kg x 7 reps

Leg Press
to 660kg x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+2.5kg x 7 negative reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+22.5kg x 7 reps

Bwt: 318.45lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 29lbs x 10 reps

Alt Dumbbell Curls
to 29lbs x 10 reps

Tricep Kickbacks + TPD
to 52.5lbs x 10 reps + 9p x 16 reps

Bwr: 318.75lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 106.2-kilos x 6 x 1 reps

Wrote up my target on my gym records board. Added today's effort and drew a line through it. A nice visual indicator

Bwt: 319+lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Close Grip Bench Press
to 155-kilos x 3 x 1 reps

Low Cable Row - shorter bar Mag Grip
to stack x 15 reps (easy)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 40-kilos x L5/8R reps

Bwt: 319.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Hatfield Squat
to 260-kilos x 5 reps

Leg Press
to 665-kilos x 4 reps (felt this big time in my outer quads)

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+2.75-kilos x 4 negative reps 

Leg Extensions
to stack+23.75-kilos x 4 reps

Bwt: 320.45lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated BB Press
to 65-kilos / 143lbs) x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 75-kilos / 165lbs x 4 reps

Skull Crushers + TPD
to 69-kilos / 151.8lbs x 5 reps + 10p x 8 reps 

Bwt: 321.2lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 106.7-kilos x F then 4 x 1 reps

Bwt: 321.95lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse - usual long natter after

Iso Lever Low Row
to 135kg/297lbs x 6 reps per side (1 at a time)

Close Grip Bench Press
to 155kg x 4 x 1 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
to 12.5kg x 11 reps

Bwt: 321lbs on their scales


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Slow start. 

Lever Squat
to 285kg x 4 reps

Iso Lever Leg Press
to 160kg x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+3.75kg x 5 reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+23.75kg x 5 reps

Bwt: 322.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two Hand Pinch
to 106.7kg x fail, then 5 x 1, one more fail then the last single (6 in total)

Bwt: a fraction under 322lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse
Close Grip Bench Press
to 157.5-kilos x 1 easy rep (2 singles next time)

Mid-Iso Row
to 120-kilos x 6 reps a side (1 at a time)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
Strong today
to 40-kilos / 88lbs x 7L/9R

Bwt: 321lbs gym scales


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Went to Powerhouse for a change. 

Power Squat Machine
to 510-kilos x 6 reps (prob the eqv of 460 on mine)

Leg Press
to 690-kilos x 8 reps (not as deep as on mine cos of the lack of the extra pad I use - prob the eqv of 660kg x 8 reps)

Lying Leg Curl
diff machine from mine (actually never used this ever before)
to 14px 6+1+1 reps. No negs (not poss)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 12 reps (deffo less weight than mine)

Bwt: 22st 12lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
A hard one but done in 43 minutes
Seated BB Press
to 65kg x 5 reps (more there)

Hammer DB Curls
to 75kg dumbbell x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers + TPD
29kg x 12 reps, 49kg x 10 reps, 69kg x heavy reps + 10p x 10 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Ribs aching from Power Squat Machine work (the pressure of it pressing down and you bracing makes lats and ribs work). But... I got my head on.
Two Hand Pinch
to 107.2-kilos x 4 (of 5 attempts) x 1 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 157.5-kilos x 2 x 1 reps (2nd flew up)

DOTBDL
t/l to 173.6-kilos at which point I switched to thumb over. I worked to a single at 206.1-kilos

Reverse Wrist Curls
to 12.5-kilos x 12 reps (hard lol)

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Took ages getting my ass in gear etc then... That's gonna leave a bruise: 260kg Hatfield Squats (6 reps) not reracked properly so, at some point, I end up with my right hand under the right hand side pinned between the barbell and the cross bar / safety. I squat it off and then the weights went everywhere. Hand is sore to the touch but no bones broken. The joys of training solo. 

Hatfield Squats
to 260kg x 6 reps 
Right kneecap tweaking a little so I put on wraps for the heavy leg press

Leg Press
to 665kg x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+3.75kg x 5 Negatives

Leg Extensions
to stack+23.75kg x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Right hand is sore. No bruising yet
Side Laterals
to 29lbs x 12 reps

Alt Dumbbell Curls
to 29lbs x 12 reps

Tricep Kickbacks + TPD
to 55.8lbs x 12 reps + 10p x 12 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Annoyingly I suspect the injury to my right hand HAS had an affect. I got to 97.7kg (my last warm up) easily. The working weight I took 3 attempts at... called it a day. Next week


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse gym
Close Grip Bench Press
Last weeks session I more or less threw up the 2nd single. It was easy. So I decided today was hit the big one day
Broomstick x 30 reps, bar x 10-12 reps, 60-kilos x 8 reps, 80-kilos x 6 reps, 120-kilos x 1 rep. Sleeves on as per. 157.5-kilos x 1 rep (easy), 160-kilos x 1 rep (easy), 165-kilos x 1 rep (ok). Took my sweet time then hit my annual 170-kilos x 1 rep (video'd) at age 58. 3rd year on the trot. I'd say it's taking me a little longer every year but boom just the same lol

Lat Pulldowns (wide mag grip)
to 18p x 15 reps (wanted the stack x 15 but someone else got on the machine so...)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 40-kilos x 8L and 10R (had to reset left)

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Trained with a buddy from Powerhouse (aka Kirk Dul). Lots of talking but also lots of heavy ass weights

Lever Squat
to 290kg/578lbs x 4 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 160kg x 7 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p + 3.75kg x 6 reps

Leg Extensions 
to stack +23.75kg x 6 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Seated BB Press
to 65-kilos x 6 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos x 4 reps @

Skill Crushers + TPD
to 69-kilos x 7 reps +10p x 13 reps

Bwt: 321lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two Hand Pinch
test session following hand injury
to 97.7kg x 1 rep, then 102.7kg x 1 rep, 107.7kg x 5, of 8 attempts (2 fails and also one ugly barely there rep)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Super busy with the guys - lots of chats about the mental side of training. That took an hour. So no time for reverse wrist curls cos I was doing a podcast after

Close Grip Bench Press
Trained with a member (one of the younger newer guys - quite bug with potential) and got him to a PB
To 140-kilos/308lbs (apparently their new plates are all off - as in every damn one is heavier lol So my 140 was either 143 or as much as 147!) x 2 reps (nearly did 3 (next time)

One Arm Dumbbell Rows
to 90-kilos/198lbs x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
90 minutes flat out
Power Squat
to 460-kilos x 4 reps

Leg Press
to 665-kilos x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curl
to 11p +3.75-kilos x 6 negatives

Leg Extension
to stack +22.75-kilos x 6 reps

Bwt: 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 36lbs (HAF - big jump) x 8 reps (RP) @

Dumbbell Curls
to 36lbs (big jump) x 8 reps @

Skull Crushers + Over Head Tricep Extensions*
decided to up the weight. 
to 79kg / 174lbs x 4 HAF reps
*due to the right shoulder it was a case of 'can I'. Hence so light

Bwt: a little under 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Could have been better. Usual warm ups and then tried 108.2-kilos x 2 fails. But I hadn't put the work in with the 107.7-kilos so dropped back down: 1, 1, F, 1, 1, F. I need this to be a solid 6 x 1 reps.


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
On the clock so kept the time to a sensible level today
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 2 x 2 reps (easy)

Iso Low Row
I couldn't get myself stabilized but...
to 135-kilos x L4/6R (wanted 7 for each)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 40kg x L7/10R


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
If it's Monday... you know the rest
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 270kg/594lbs x 4 reps
And no accident lol

Leg Press
to 665kg/1463lbs x 7 reps (knee wraps on max weight)
Always fun loading and running the numbers ha ha

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+3.75kg x 7 negatives reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+23.75kg x 7 hard reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Busy boy today - plus it's a heavy day lol

Seated Press
warm ups made lighter sets v easy. But the top weights (light vs what they used to be) were hard
to 65-kilos x 7 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80+ kilos x 5 reps @

Skull Crushers + OHTE
to 79-kilos (loose form) x 5 reps + 5p (easy) x 12 reps

Cold so heater on


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Two Hand Pinch
Kept my hands warm and spaced out heavy reps well
to 107.7-kilos x 5 x 1 reps(no fails etc)


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym. Spotted by Sam
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg/308lbs x 2 x 3 reps (4 there on 2nd set)

s/s

Iso Mid Row
to 100kg/220lbs a side x 6 reps (1 arm at a time)

Dumbbell Reverse Wrist Curls
to 15-kilos/33lbs x 8 reps (dead stop / touch n go style)

Bwt: 313.5lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Nice monster heavy session with KirkDul at my gym (once every 3 weeks when I do Lever Squat). Usual lots of BS-ing and then lifting lol
Lever Squat
to 300kg/660lbs x 4 reps (made the last one nice n deep). My all time best so far is 320 x 4

Iso Leg Press
to 165kg/363lbs a leg (horrible lol) x 4 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+3.375kg x 8 neg reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+23.75kg x 8 r/p reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 36lbs x 9 reps (hard)

Alt DB Curls
to 36lbs x 9 reps (ok'ish)

Skull Crushers + OHTE
to 79kg/174lbs x 6 (hard and ugly) reps + 5p x 14 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse. Might be selling some of my home made ice cream. Usual chat with the lads and then got cracking
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg/308lbs x 2 x 3 and 1 x 4 reps (just cos)

Low Cable Rows
Sets of 20 to stack (200kg double ratio so 120kg/264lbs) x 20 reps

Dumbbell Wrist Curls
to 40kg/88lbs x 7+1L and 11R

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
One of my lifting buddies, younger than me (and a bit heavier too) died of a heart attack yesterday. I'd competed with hum and he even lived with me for over half a year.
Power Squat Machine
to 460-kilos/1000+lbs x 8 reps

Leg Press
to 665-kilos/1463lbs x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+5-kilos x 4 negative reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+25-kilos x 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Usual lots of shoulder warming up
Seated Press
to 67.5-kilos x 4 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos+ x 6 reps @

Skull Crushers + OHTE
Sloppy as form on the heavy set lol - still HAF as per
to 79-kilos x 7 reps +5p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Wednesday*
Skewed day due to waiting around for an engineer to sort out a change of meter. He was ok but the energy company ignored all my extra info. Tsk. Also cold in gym. I eventually changed the set up to something different. I might start 2x a week with 1 volume and 1 max. We will see

Two Hand Pinch
to 97.7-kilos x 12 x 1 reps. Tears in thumb skin and a nice (ish) pain in the thumbs lol


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Good solid session @ Powerhouse Gym. Took and sold some of my homemade icecream (and had a request for more  ) 
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg/308lbs x 3, 4 and then 5 reps

DOHTBDL
T/L to 173.6kg then switched to 
T/O to 208.6kg/458.92lbs x 1 rep

Arm Wrestling style training
Not sure of the name yet but I was pulling the cable across the body

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
@ Powerhouse Gym just cos
SSB Hatfield Squat
to 305-kilos x 1 fast rep

Leg Press
to 640-kilos (couldn't be bothered to go looking for more plates to make up the weight) x 8 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 12p x 8 reps (more on that machine poss)

Leg Extensions
to stack x 15 reps

Bwt: 313lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Too cold - I need to replace the gas bottle for the blower heater I use). I might have tweaked something in my right arm (although it's feeling better later one)
Side Laterals
to 29lbs x 10 reps

Alt DB Curls
to 29lbs x 10 reps

Skull Crushers + OHTE
to 79kg x no go + 6p x 8 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Time rushed as I spent ages attacking a plastic plug jammed into the valve of a propane cylinder... kaboom lol. Just to get warm for 2HP

Two Hand Pinch
to a low 98.2kg x 8 x 1 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse Gym
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos x 4, 5 and 6 (last rep on the 2 last sets was brutal). Tiny spot on rep 6 from G

s/s

Lat Pulldowns
to 19p x 15 reps

Arm Wrestling Move 
to 23.75kg (LH only as RH stopped at 21.25kg). Double ratio twin stack cable machine

On a side note I'll be working with a under 90kg/198lbs Lewis Graddon as a part of his prep for the Arm Lifting event at the Arnold. Fun times. See what we can both do (I'll train the events for giggles) in 11 weeks


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
No reply from Kirk Dul. So I screwed my 'head on' real tight to still do crazy shit training solo. A HUGE issue is re-racking the weight on the Lever Squat. If I hadn't done it... I'd have been in a LOT of trouble ha ha. Weather outside has warmed up a LOT. It was even kinda humid lol (I was over dressed to say the least). But the gym... freezing ha ha
Lever Squat
to 305kg/671lbs x 4 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 165kg x 5 reps HAF

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+5kg x 5 neg reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+25kg x 5 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Doing shoulders the day before bench... probably not a great idea but needs must due to the grip with the boys session. Skull Crushers - heavy set was a no go. Ok at that level on cycle I expect but not off. I'll be training with Paul Davis aka Garfield for the xmas period. 
Seated Press
to 67.5-kilos/148.5lbs x 5 reps

Hammer DB Curls
to 80-kilos/176lbs x 7 reps @

Skull Crushers + OHTE
to 79-kilos/174lbs x F Switched to proper close grip x 7 (will lighten the next time) + 5p x 16 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
No sign of Paul (last minute xmas shopping - I saw the queues as I walked to the gym). Training was BRUTAL
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140-kilos/308lbs x 3 x 5 reps

s/s

DOHTBDLTO
Doing the same program I've got Lewis Graddon on for ALUSA at the Arnold in March. Who's idea was it to stick to 5 x 5... oh yeah. Mine (the fool ha ha). The rest between sets was longer between the top sets lol. Set 3 was the hardest - bar pulled away and I had to do 3+1+1 . Sets 4 and 5 I took my hands of between each rep for a second
w/ups 53.6-kilos x 5, 93.6-kilos x 5, 133.6-kilos x 5 and *173.6-kilos x 5 x 5 reps*

Pronator work with bands
res x 8 reps, black x fail (my bands) then grey (Powerhouse's) 3 x 8 reps

Bwt: 315lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
It might be Boxing day but it's also leg day! Back stiff from Friday Deadlifts so loosened up more

Power Squat Machine
to 470-kilos x 6 reps

Leg Press
to 670-kilos x 3 poor reps. Might drop the weight for a bit

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+5-kilos x 6 N reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+25-kilos x 6 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Learning how the 5x5 feels and playing with set ups for the grip side
'Raptor' Training
Used my one hand lift handle. I alternated hands during the sets. 
to set up+ 95-kg x 5 x 5 reps

'Saxon' Training
Using my EuroPinch set to max width (approx 3-inches)
to 73.9kg total x 5 x 5 reps (hands off between reps)

Skull Crusher
to 69kg (10 less than before) x 4 reps


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Diet back on point.
Side Laterals
10lbs x 12 reps, 18.5lbs x 12 reps, 36lbs x 11 reps (took longer on the right)

Alt Dumbbell Curls
10lbs x 12 reps, 18.5lbs x 12 reps, 36lbs x 11 reps 

Mobility work for shoulders done AFTER. Felt stronger on the lifts


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
Deadlifts were horrendous. Not even funny how bad they were. As in not recovered from the last session and Squat machine work. I ended up backing right off to 153.6kg. Bench solid

CGBP
to 140-kilos x 4 x 5 reps

DOHTBDL 
to whatever (noted in my book) then 153.6-kilos x 3 x 5 reps (last set flew)

Arm Wrestling Cable Work
to 23.25-kilos x 2 x 8 reps BH

Bwt (extra layer on) 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
Hanging out my butt. Iffy belly the last few days and sluggish n a slow start to the day. Finally got myself in gear
Hatfield Squat
to 270kg/594lbs x 5 reps

Leg Press
to (dropped as per last log entry) 600kg/1320lbs

Lying Leg Curls
to 11p+5kg x 7 N reps

Leg Extensions
to stack+25kg x 7 HAF reps

Bwt (with fleece on): 318lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
'Raptor' Work 
to 97.5kg x 5 x 5 reps (I alternated hands so one did 3 sets and the other 2 sets)

'Saxon Work' using EuroPinch 
to 75.65kg x 5 x 5 r/p reps (hands off between reps)

s/s

Seated BB Press
to 67.5kg x 6 reps

Bwt: 320lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Thursday*
Late start... just cos. General Levy on when training.

Hammer DB Curls
to 80+kilo dumbbell x 8 reps

Skull Crushers + OHTE
to 69kg x 6 reps + 7p x 10 reps

Bwt: 319lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Friday*
@ Powerhouse with Lewis Graddon
Close Grip Bench Press
to 140kg x 5 x 5 (1st time ever... deffo in a long time). Baby touch from Lewis on the very last rep 

DOHTBDL
to 158.6kg x 5 x 5 reps. Smashed it. Did touch n go reps were as Lewis had to pause a moment. Gonna up it 5kg next time

Saxon Bar
Made for Lewis. Slightly over 3" square. I worked to 107kg. Apparently in my weight class (125kg+) I'd be in the top 10 ever lol 

Bwt: 317lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Monday*
With Kurk Dul at my gym. Nearly had a disaster on Lever Squats (for Kirk). He's shorter so racking top weights are hard. At some point we nearly tipped the machine over loaded with 265kg

Lever Squat
to 310kg x 4 reps

Iso Leg Press
to 165kg x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curls
to 12p x 4 negatives

Leg Extensions
to stack+26.25kg x 4 reps

Bwt: 320.3lbs


----------



## Mobster

*Tuesday*
Side Laterals
to 36lbs @

'Raptor' work using one hand lift handle
set up + 100kg x 5 x 5 reps (3 L and 2 R)

'Saxon Bar' work on Euro Pinch at 3" thick
to 77.4kg x 5 x 5 (last two sets was non stop - strong)


----------

